#ubuntu-si 2011-01-03
<napsy> cer
<bogdanov> re
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> (b)re cer
<napsy> heh lol
<bogdanov> ujko
<bogdanov> kes biu za novo
<napsy> dans mi je za rojsni dan Zlatko iz Fuzin voscu
<CrazyLemon> doma! :D
<napsy> :-)
<bogdanov> ko to?
<bogdanov> napsy
<bogdanov> USE NAJBOLSE!
<CrazyLemon> napsy js se ne bi hvalu z unim Å¡alabajzerjem :/
<napsy> hvala :)
<bogdanov> :)
<napsy> CrazyLemon: meh vredu je :)
<CrazyLemon> napsy mah..čefur je :D
<napsy> mhm :)
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> crazy kvaj ksn film
<CrazyLemon> ne
<bogdanov> kva ne
<CrazyLemon> pa ni
<bogdanov> :S
<Grega> ej a mate dostop do npr http://edini.net/ ?
<bogdanov> ne
<Grega> wtf
<Grega> proklete budale
<CrazyLemon> You don't have permission to access / on this server.
<CrazyLemon> zgleda je tvoj metulj odletel :/
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> phhhhh
<bogdanov> :D
<Grega> pizda ej, par mailov posles pa te ze jebejo
<CrazyLemon> kdo te jebe?!??????
<CrazyLemon> KDO????!????
<Grega> :(
<CrazyLemon> js pa mam jutri microsoft phone 7 predstavitev / predavanje :D
<CrazyLemon> matr kak jim bom z veseljem androida pokazal :D
<bogdanov> MAEMO
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGyXIFHI1Dg&feature=grec_index
<Pepelka> YouTube        - 4-door 2011 Impreza WRX STI - Dark Gray Metallic
<CrazyLemon> uff kaj bi dal da ga mam :)
<CrazyLemon> oz jo mam :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> maketo
<bogdanov> ja
<CrazyLemon> ma kaka maketa kaj sanjas :D
<CrazyLemon> sam se ne bi mogu odlocit.. al 4-door al tole http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijj8PG1kfyE&feature=channel
<Pepelka> YouTube        - 5-door 2011 Impreza WRX STI - A-Line
<bogdanov> kolega
<bogdanov> ma cipirano
<bogdanov> na 500
<bogdanov> konjev
<CrazyLemon> tale mi zgleda bolša k 4door
<CrazyLemon> ma nima on 2011 wrx sti 100% :)
<bogdanov> po pa ne
<bogdanov> en ma pa prjsn model
<bogdanov> beno stern
<bogdanov> biu je
<bogdanov> u drugi evropsi
<bogdanov> katerogiji
<bogdanov> pru
<bogdanov> motokrosu
<bogdanov> en pa ma prjsn
<bogdanov> model
<bogdanov> feudi
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> pocnm jih jst
<bogdanov> z svojmu s6
<bogdanov> dol
<bogdanov> k nc
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> tose
<bogdanov> nemors vozt
<bogdanov> trda
<bogdanov> jajca
<CrazyLemon> mah..za mano je enkrat po eni stranski cesti vozu lancer evolution
<bogdanov> kasn
<bogdanov> rdec
<CrazyLemon> pa ni mogu me prehitet k so bli sami ovinki..pol k sva pršla na ravno cesto..js nism lih do konca dau gas k vem da moj avto ni lih stabilen ...on k ga je stisnu prav slišal sm turbino kako lepo žvižga
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> ker
<bogdanov> avto mas ti
<CrazyLemon> kio
<bogdanov> mah toj biu posran tip
<CrazyLemon> in ne ni bil rdec
<CrazyLemon> siv je bil
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> lancer mi ni tako lep k tale tanov wrx sti :)
<bogdanov> men je
<bogdanov> prjsn
<bogdanov> wrx
<bogdanov> bol
<bogdanov> drgac
<bogdanov> pa to v orignalu negre nevem kako
<CrazyLemon> itak da gre
<bogdanov> mah negre sm se vozu
<bogdanov> m5
<bogdanov> kups
<bogdanov> za 30jurjov
<bogdanov> pa burek
<bogdanov> delas usm
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> seveda kups
<CrazyLemon> ce ga dan prej ukradejo nekje v italiji
<bogdanov> kva
<bogdanov> ukradejo zakva
<CrazyLemon> kje boš dobu m5 za 30
<bogdanov> 2005
<bogdanov> letnik dobis
<bogdanov> http://www.avto.net/_AVTO/ad.asp?ID=4237943&show=1
<Pepelka> www.Avto.net
<bogdanov> saj avto
<bogdanov> nepa tistle
<bogdanov> skret
<bogdanov> wrx
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> a jebeš 2005 letnik..raj kupim za 35€ novega forda RSa ..ne pa nek 5 let star m5
<bogdanov> toj pa spet stvar ukusa pa izbire
<bogdanov> nemors to tko primerjat
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> firma stane
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> kup si ti
<bogdanov> imprezo
<bogdanov> 2004
<bogdanov> letnik
<bogdanov> cipirano za 15
<bogdanov> jurjov
<bogdanov> na 400 kon
<bogdanov> pabos car
<CrazyLemon> ma če bi mel dnar ne bi nikoli kupu tak športni rabljen avto :)
<bogdanov> kvab
<bogdanov> ti kupu
<CrazyLemon> ker vem da ga tist pred mano ni Å¡paral in lahk drug teden crkne
<CrazyLemon> tko kot ga js ne bi Å¡paral :)
<bogdanov> todi dam pa cist prov
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> zato jst mau cvikam zarad golf 5 ceb uzev
<CrazyLemon> kupiš si winda in boš največji car na gorenjskem :))
<bogdanov> http://www.avto.net/_AVTO/ad.asp?ID=4211169&show=1
<Pepelka> www.Avto.net
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> reno mi ni lih
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> tako podobno ma en tip v KP
<CrazyLemon> in tip tko na semaforju zavija levo..ko je dal po gasu veš kako je lepo tip driftal :D
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> http://www.avto.net/_AVTO/ad.asp?ID=3380295&show=1
<Pepelka> www.Avto.net
<CrazyLemon> čist me zrajcu :D
<bogdanov> sj je lepa nauzun
<bogdanov> sam
<bogdanov> lej notr stari
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> dobr stekam
<bogdanov> sport
<bogdanov> sam m5 je tud sport
<bogdanov> pa se tole nemore primerjat
<bogdanov> radio
<bogdanov> na CD
<bogdanov> pa to nima v originalu
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> klima
<bogdanov> rocna?
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> 30 jurjov
<bogdanov> jajc
<CrazyLemon> ma dobro..ta tip je nek Å¡alabajzer
<CrazyLemon> da bi dal 2din radio bi zgledalo dosti lepše
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov> od tamauga kolega
<bogdanov> je kupu
<bogdanov> opcko
<bogdanov> insignio
<bogdanov> plavo
<bogdanov> karavan
<bogdanov> fakk
<bogdanov> huda
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.avto.net/_AVTO/ad.asp?ID=4154173&show=1
<Pepelka> www.Avto.net
<CrazyLemon> fak..50k :)
<bogdanov> http://www.avto.net/_AVTO/ad.asp?ID=2592411&show=1
<Pepelka> www.Avto.net
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> ma en od strica kolega je reku da je vozu OPC insignio in da mu ni bila všeč..pol si je raje kupu nekega mercedesa E
<bogdanov> aja
<CrazyLemon> tale je lepa ja :)
<bogdanov> :)
<Grega> kaj pa zdaj? http://edini.net ?
<Pepelka> Edini.Net
<Grega> aha
<Grega> !
<bogdanov> DELA!
<Grega> VEM!
<CrazyLemon> 50min si rabu za enga metulja
<CrazyLemon> sramota!
<Grega> ni to pri meni, to je nek cheap hosting.. in rabli so ravno 30sec.. samo jaz sem med tem zazipal 30 sajtov, da spizdim cimprej, preden me cist banajo :>
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> zakaj maš cheap hosting ? :D
<Grega> ker sem cheap
<CrazyLemon> cheapass!
<Grega> mah, ne.. malo sem njihov mailserver ponucal :)
<Grega> zdaj sem vzel account pri webfaction, za trgovine
<Grega> majo vsaj nek uptime
<CrazyLemon> a nisi ti mel neke svoje strežnike?
<Grega> vpse.. ampak bom verjetno prestavil na webfaction vse
<Grega> vecji uptime, bolj stable, pa se z updejti in tem sranjem se ne rabim ukvarjat
<Grega> bom zdaj vpn na enem vpsu zrihtal, ko bo fraj.. da ne bom rabil vec huluja gledat preko sshja :)
<Sky-mobile> hehe
<CrazyLemon> pa kje maš ti te svoje vpse?
<Grega> virpus
<CrazyLemon> in kok daš na mesec?
<Grega> um
<Grega> 2.45eur :)
<Grega> 2.25 pravzaprav
<bogdanov> kasn je to vps
<bogdanov> 64mb rama
<bogdanov> sj vem davs
<bogdanov> reku
<bogdanov> 512
<Grega> :)
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> a sam tok..to je pa cool :)
<Sky-mobile> kva pa lavfas sploh gor ?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.ubuntu.si/dokuwiki/doku.php?id=zacetniki_faq
<Pepelka> zacetniki_faq [DokuWiki]
<CrazyLemon> looooooooooooooool
<CrazyLemon> fckin noobs :(
<CrazyLemon> pa ni čudno da je nekdo zbrisal wiki :D
<bogdanov> HHHAH
<bogdanov> poglej za ip
<bogdanov> da ddosam
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> ma nek tip k ma siol
<bogdanov> mah jebes to pol
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> oz..sploh ni ipja
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> mam en source
<bogdanov> wisdom
<bogdanov> zate
<CrazyLemon> zacetniki_faq.txt · Zadnjič spremenil/a: 31.12.10 09:36
<bogdanov> UNDETECTABLE
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> 3 dni nazaj se fant igral
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> aja i?
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> kaj i..nč i..bom kr pustu tko k je
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj mi bo source ...da si rit obrišem? :D
<bogdanov> hehehe
<bogdanov> BO BO
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> pita meeee
<bogdanov> pamet
<bogdanov> a kde mije bila
<bogdanov> kada sam te poljubio
<bogdanov> HAha
<bogdanov> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?profile=1&id=1288501908#!/photo.php?fbid=1646533485057&set=a.1573988671482.75603.1288501908
<bogdanov> zate
<bogdanov> crazy
<Pepelka> Prijava | Facebook
<bogdanov> HAHAHAahaha
<bogdanov> kurba sej zbudila
<bogdanov> zutri
<bogdanov> brez makeupa
<CrazyLemon> dj direkt link
<bogdanov> SM MISLU Daj SMRT
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?profile=1&id=1288501908
<bogdanov> HAHA
<Pepelka> Prijava | Facebook
<bogdanov> svet plus tv
<bogdanov> folk
<CrazyLemon> lol..dj Å¡alabajzer en..direkt link slike
<bogdanov> dobra muza
<CrazyLemon> ne pa albuma
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> sj sm dau un tapru
<bogdanov> lINKKK
<CrazyLemon> NI DIREKT LINK :D
<CrazyLemon> direkt link slike..  torej nekinekiTOČKApng
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs402.ash2/68070_1646533485057_1288501908_1781921_5061866_n.jpg
<Pepelka> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1288501908
<bogdanov> evo kmet
<CrazyLemon> vidiš da veš
<CrazyLemon> fak..sj skor ne veš a je to tip al punca
<CrazyLemon> zgleda k nek italijanček :D
<bogdanov> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1148.snc4/149009_1719033537513_1288501908_1926807_6178769_n.jpg
<Pepelka> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1288501908
<bogdanov> HAhA
<bogdanov> toj se nekak
<CrazyLemon> o fak :)
<bogdanov> a ves kasna je zutri k se zbudi
<bogdanov> FAKK
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> pa kaj ti delaš pri njej zjutri
<bogdanov> jah bli smo pr kolegu paj
<bogdanov> predstavu
<bogdanov> u tem
<bogdanov> HAHA
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ k boš tole vidu..a ti se da spremenit sam tale 'Kontakt' spodaj http://www.ubuntu.si/skupnost (pa tudi na drugih straneh je) da ne pointa na mail ampak na stran 'Ekipa' :)
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija | Skupnost
<bogdanov> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs442.ash2/71514_1551255475708_1664763974_1289342_1254321_n.jpg
<Pepelka> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1664763974
<bogdanov> tale ni tok svoh
<bogdanov> sam kj balija
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> tale ni slaba ne..sam mi ne zgleda lih polnoletna :)
<bogdanov> fak
<bogdanov> dobr si skontu
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> seventeen
<CrazyLemon> mah tkoj vem :)
<bogdanov> a dobr
<CrazyLemon> nažalost haha
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> je ce da cesplo
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> kakšenkrat bi blo bolše da ne vem :D
<bogdanov> hahaha
<bogdanov> JA
<bogdanov> sam res
<bogdanov> .S
<bogdanov> uuu novo ljeto
<bogdanov> ja bez tebe necu
<bogdanov> tntntn
<bogdanov> ej crazy
<bogdanov> a ubuntu off topic
<bogdanov> ni vec aktualn
<bogdanov> HAhA
<CrazyLemon> kako bo bil aktualen..pol bi tale chat kle bil mrtev :)
<bogdanov> HEHE
<bogdanov> crazy a gres kej na cefurjado
<CrazyLemon> ne :)
<bogdanov> ko to
<CrazyLemon> dost je blo :)
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> pa ne da se mi več :)
<bogdanov> kvavs doma
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> kaj bom tam...edini trezen :D
<bogdanov> sj se ga
<bogdanov> urokas
<bogdanov> litr vodke
<bogdanov> HAha
<CrazyLemon> raje sem doma..vsaj nisem edini trezen :D
<bogdanov> alpa jacka
<CrazyLemon> mja..urokam .. kdo bo pol peljau domou :)
<bogdanov> taxi
<bogdanov> alpa
<bogdanov> ze en
<bogdanov> HAha
<CrazyLemon> ma tko smo delal en cas..sam jebiga..pol smo ratali kroniki in nismo hotli dat tistih 10€ za taxi in smo jih raje zapili :D
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> no pr nm je blo
<bogdanov> pa
<bogdanov> tistih
<bogdanov> 10-20eu
<bogdanov> pol kazino
<bogdanov> mo nardil
<bogdanov> HAHAA
<bogdanov> pol je bla pa pusiona
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi en čas smo mel enga k nas je nonstop vozu :)..smo mu dal po 5€ ..in nas je blo  nekje 4 v avtu
<CrazyLemon> in nas je tip povsod vozu..mi smo ga pa pil k prasice :D
<bogdanov> HAHAHA
<CrazyLemon> pol je tipu dopizdlo ..in niti on nas ni hotu več vozit
<bogdanov> jah crazy km
<bogdanov> na obali
<bogdanov> bos
<bogdanov> vozu
<bogdanov> tim dau jst
<bogdanov> 10eu
<bogdanov> ok?
<bogdanov> HAHA
<CrazyLemon> nism js taka budala kot tist k je nas vozu :>
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> DOBR
<bogdanov> tim zrihtu eno
<bogdanov> tvojo
<bogdanov> ivano
<bogdanov> recmo
<CrazyLemon> haha ma tudi da dve zrihtaš..đabe ti.. :D
<bogdanov> TRI?!?!?
<bogdanov> koliko
<bogdanov> sam ja do sad
<bogdanov> njih imao
<bogdanov> HAha
<bogdanov> nis za sceno
<bogdanov> jebiga
<CrazyLemon> jebiga..star sm že
<bogdanov> kok
<bogdanov> 23
<CrazyLemon> več
<bogdanov> kok
<bogdanov> pob
<bogdanov> mogu bit
<bogdanov> ze uzenen
<CrazyLemon> ja..sj stara mi to nonstop govori :D kaj čakam..
<bogdanov> ti pa
<bogdanov> cakam na tapravo
<bogdanov> HAHA
<CrazyLemon> sam js njej tudi nonstop govorim..nism js budala da se zdj ženim :D
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem spat
<CrazyLemon> ajde
<bogdanov> sj res
<bogdanov> dons
<bogdanov> sputegnu
<bogdanov> do 3h
<bogdanov> :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Ruter Cisko Linksys E1000, nastavitev v Ubuntu 10.10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4658/new/posts/
<miha> http://www.finance.si/298941
<Pepelka> Intervju: Slovenija je na poti Gr�ije - Finance.si
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/novice/svet/zaradi-rizevih-tortic-umrlo-sest-oseb.html     pa naj še kdo reče da "sladice" ne škodijo zdravju!
<Pepelka> Zadušili so se z riževimi torticami - 24ur.com
<napsy> http://www.khattam.info/wp-content/uploads/unity.png
<napsy> zgleda zanimiv ta unity
<CrazyLemon> http://www.xkcd.com/838/
<CrazyLemon> haha!
<Pepelka> xkcd: Incident
<napsy> :)
<napsy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjqUH0pvZ0U&feature=player_embedded
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Perpetuum Jazzile - Avsenik Medley
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kv2dr: Prevajalski pogled na leto 2010  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4652/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kv2dr: Vaše mnenje o Linuxu?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4659/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> http://www.andro-ix.com/apps/virtualwalkietalkie/      <- če bi rad kdo mel walkie talkie strežnik /app :D
<Pepelka> andro iX - VirtualWalkieTalkie
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tpl9LtkRRw
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Ne-Yo - One In A Million
<bogdanov> eo zate davs vrebu
<bogdanov> HAHA
<CrazyLemon> lol
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> rabm 10 kosov
<bogdanov> 1000uf 10V
<CrazyLemon> haha...tole predavanje o ipv6 insecurities je pa kr zakon & funny! :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] bajdec: Mythbuntu - zvok ne deluje  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4661/new/posts/
<roxxxx> oj
<roxxxx> CL si tukaj?
<Grega> kolk je nemsko govorecih (native) ljudi v evropi? nemcija, avstrija, del svice
<napsy> Grega: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/German_language_in_Europe
<Pepelka> German language in Europe - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<Sky[x]> !google išči išči mojco
<Pepelka> Išči :: OD MOJCE ZA MOJCO http://odmojcezamojco.mojforum.si/search.php
<Sky[x]> !google išči išči kekca
<Pepelka> Renault Klub Slovenija :: Išči http://www.renault-klub.si/forum/search.php?search_author=%5BKEKEC%5D&amp;sid=97f8e66c796c33ac62d3d48e1d165dd1
<Sky[x]> !google kekec kekec
<Pepelka> Kekec (Kekec) [1951] http://mcmdb.mcsoftware.tk/filminfo.asp?ID=237
<Grega> oh, jaz sem pa vse sesteval :)
<Grega> tnx, napsy :)
<napsy> np
<CrazyLemon> mrrrzzzlo!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Cube: Ruter Cisko Linksys E1000, nastavitev v Ubuntu 10.10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4658/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NrPtr0aQx3s       <- že na voljo za sposojo :D
<Pepelka> YouTube        - CONVICTION - Official Trailer
<mucicaa> h
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> pedobear alert!
<mucicaa>  :) hey
<CrazyLemon> lp
<Grega> lol
<CrazyLemon> Grega kaj je tako smešno!?? še nisi vidu pedobear alerta?? :D
<Grega> a je bear?
<CrazyLemon> pedopussy?
<Grega> pedopussy je ql
<CrazyLemon> mogoče je pa pedobeaver :p
<Grega> samo da ni justin
<Grega> ta beaver vas je zdaj vse zjebal, vidim :>
<Sky[x]> zakva mi tole noče delat v htaccess ?
<Sky[x]> order deny, allow
<Sky[x]> deny from all
<Sky[x]> allow from 212.235.177.25
<Sky[x]> a kdo ve kako bi pr ubuntuju izklopu battery check pr bootu?
<_Mitto_> ne tega delat
<_Mitto_> lion baterij ne smeš dokonca izpraznit
<_Mitto_> ker moraš imet za polnjenje prepraznih lion baterij boljši polnilec, ki to zna narest
<_Mitto_> drugače je lahko BUM
<CrazyLemon> " order deny, allow"     probaj tole obrnit..torej 'order allow, deny'
<CrazyLemon> al je to čist isto?
 * CrazyLemon pojma nima
<Sky[x]> kr neki
<Sky[x]> ma fuknu bom nekam tole vse skupej k mi je dopizdil res
<CrazyLemon> a to maš sam za eno stran?
<Sky[x]> kako za vraga lohk en uporabnik naloži sliko pa ma slika ker apache:root
<Sky[x]> fuck
<CrazyLemon> poglej da nimaš v virtualhostu naštiman da blokira vse
<gapi_> oj
<napsy> lp
<gapi_> mate vi tud kdaj da vas tuki kdo kej na privat vpraša na tem ircu
<gapi_> pa ponavadi ta oseba nre zahaja na ta kanal
<napsy> um
<napsy> mislim da tut
<gapi_> k dons me je nekdo z vzdevkom mucica neki spraševal jest pa AFK
<gapi_> kaj a folk res ne zna na kanalu vprašat
<napsy> nevem vcasih ne upa
<napsy> kot si eni ne upajo postavit vprasanja na forum
<gapi_> zdej vidm da je neki clo hotla vprašat pa ste začel z pedobear temo
<Grega> ta mucica je danes menda vse poklikala :)
<napsy> mene ni :/
<Grega> haha
<Grega> midva sva hitro koncala :>
<gapi_> kaj je pa blo
<gapi_> mislm kaj je hotla
<gapi_> k jest bi rabu eno mucico
<Screamboy> srečneg apa zdravga :P
<Grega> jaz sem jo vprasal ce ji lahko kako pomagam.. pa je odgovorila, da ne ve, da bi pac rada koga spoznala.. potem sva pa koncala :))
<_Mitto_> jst sm mislu d se nekdo zajebava
<_Mitto_> dejansko je res misnla, vabla.
<_Mitto_> gapi_ mogoče bo ju3 tebe :D
<Screamboy> lol
<Screamboy> kaj van to dela :)
<Grega> ne vem, jaz je/ga tud nisem resno jemal :) napisal sem samo nekaj v stilu "na freenode? good luck" :)
<Kami_> Grega: pa daj no mogoče bi ti kakšno sliko poslala oz. poslal :D
<Grega> mah, sem pol sel na myfreecams, pa sem videl dosti "slik"
<Grega> iz bosne me nek kurac klice.. zdaj..
<Grega> wtf
<Grega> naj uganem kje je zdaj pol kanala? :>
<CrazyLemon> v bosni?!?
<CrazyLemon> mene je ta mucica pod drugim nickom vprašala 'kako delo ima administrator' :)     XY dni nazaj
<Grega> "delo administratorja je, da popije cimvec snopsa"
<Jorky> Helou
<CrazyLemon> oh god
 * CrazyLemon gleda enga francoza k govori o geolocationu
<CrazyLemon> matr kak mi gre njegov naglas na jetra :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/search/      a lahk nekdo proba iskat 'grub2'
<Pepelka> Iskanje - Ubuntu.si forum
<Grega> 0
<CrazyLemon> no..torej ne sovraži sam mene..cool tnx
<Grega> :(
<CrazyLemon> http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/3906/
<Pepelka> [rešeno] Spreminjanje primarnega OS v GRUB2 (Stran 1) - Namestitev, servisi in ukazna vrstica - Ubuntu.si forum
<CrazyLemon> če v topicu je..pa ga ne najde
<CrazyLemon> stupid punbb
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e*
<Grega> 'grubdva' mogoce?
<Grega> :>
<CrazyLemon> !forum grubdva
<Pepelka> [rešeno] reinstall grub2 (Stran 1) - Namestitev, servisi in ukazna ... http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4037/
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> dejansko najde LOL
<CrazyLemon> holy fck
<CrazyLemon> !forum grub2
<Pepelka> [rešeno] reinstall grub2 (Stran 1) - Namestitev, servisi in ukazna ... http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4037/
<CrazyLemon> očitno pepelka je bolša k builtin search :D
<CrazyLemon> !forum grub2 and menuentry
<Pepelka> [rešeno] Spreminjanje primarnega OS v GRUB2 (Stran 1) - Namestitev ... http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/3906/
<CrazyLemon> Pepelka :*
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Mythbuntu - zvok ne deluje  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4661/new/posts/
<Grega>   ] 86,163,400  8.49M/s  eta 15s
<Grega> 9
<Grega> 10
<Grega> huh :>
<CrazyLemon> ?
<CrazyLemon> pron leechas?
<Grega> to pa ne!
<CrazyLemon> liar liar server on fire!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
#ubuntu-si 2011-01-04
<Grega> :))
<CrazyLemon> java Ura
<CrazyLemon> Cas Mon Dec 22 21:02:01 CET 1969
<CrazyLemon> lol..men se zdi da neki narobe delam :D
<Grega> mogoce si pa time machine naredil
<CrazyLemon> em..če je kdo time machine naredu je to ntp1.arnes.si
<CrazyLemon> ker on mi pošlje te podatke
<CrazyLemon> al pa jih narobe izpiše (more than likely)
<CrazyLemon> čak..ntp mi vrne sekunde od leta 69..torej moram 1969 + vrnjene sekunde = trenutni cas
<CrazyLemon> sam a ni default da mi vrne sekunde od 1.1.1970 ??
<CrazyLemon> zakaj mi vrača 22.12.1969
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<Grega> norca se delajo iz tebe
<CrazyLemon> prekleti prasci
<Grega> pistolo rabis, da te bodo resno jemali
<CrazyLemon> zddosaj jih bom vse!
<Grega> ping -f ntp1.arnes.si !
<CrazyLemon> zdej vem zakaj mi vrača tist čas
<CrazyLemon> ker mi vrže vn cifro "-791877960"
<Grega> grega@edini.net:~# ntpdate ntp1.arnes.si 4 Jan 01:23:12 ntpdate[54946]: step time server 193.2.1.117 offset 99.410611 sec
<Grega> grega@edini.net:~# date
<Grega> Tue Jan  4 01:23:30 CET 2011
<CrazyLemon> bravo!
<CrazyLemon> ampak mene java jebe ne commandline :D
<Grega> no, ampak arnes dela prav, ti ne znas!
<CrazyLemon> a ni to očitno že od začetka??????
<CrazyLemon> mislim.......kje ti živiš ?!?!??
<CrazyLemon> :))
<Grega> edino ce jim posljes mail, naj pokvarijo, da bo pri tebi delalo prav :>
<CrazyLemon> "791877904"
<Grega> to se jaz vcasih ne vem..
<Grega> (kje zivim)
<CrazyLemon> kok je to dni ? če cifra pomeni sekunde?
<CrazyLemon> ti izračunaj js se pa grem igrat z javo! :D
<Grega> 791877904/60/60/24
<Grega> 9165.25351851851851851851
<Grega> eh
<Grega> ..ja..
<CrazyLemon> !google seconds to years
<Pepelka> CalculateMe.com - Convert Years to Seconds http://www.calculateme.com/Time/Years/ToSeconds.htm
<Grega> 25 let?
<CrazyLemon> tko nekak ja
<Grega> no, zdaj pa jim poslji mail na arnes, naj prestavijo uro za 25let, da bo tebi delal program prav
<CrazyLemon> 30*
<CrazyLemon> sumim da je krivec int k ne hendla čez 2mlrd sekund ..but thats just me
<CrazyLemon> sam hm..to niti ni dve miljardi..so its just me
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Grega> ce hoces pokazi source.. ampak.. mogoce bom bruhal, ko bom videl javo :/
<CrazyLemon> ne..ker se mi bos samo smejal :(
<CrazyLemon> pa se bruhal zraven :/
<Grega> verjetno res
<Grega> :))
<CrazyLemon> no pol pa cool
<CrazyLemon> http://pastebin.ca/2037792
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Pepelka> pastebin - Unnamed - post number 2037792
<Grega> o shit
<CrazyLemon> no..ni tko hudo
<CrazyLemon> i do suck..but not that much
<Grega> ok, recimo da polovico razumem :)
<CrazyLemon> pol si na bolsem kot js
<CrazyLemon> :))))))))9
<Grega> torej.. connectas se na arnes, ki ti vrne tisto dolgo stevilko?
<Grega> pol naredis..nekaj..
<Grega> na koncu pa das stevilko v Date() in izpises datum
<CrazyLemon> tako je..stevilka naj bi bila Å¡tevilo sekund od leta 1970 do trenutka ko se konekta na arnes
<CrazyLemon> date pa naj bi to cifro spremenu v trenutni datum ter uro afkors
<Grega> in kaj je vse to vmes?
<CrazyLemon> bullshit
<Grega> :))
<Grega> ok, bullshit more bit
<CrazyLemon> izhod je zato da posljes nek msg arnesu
<CrazyLemon> in arnes na vsak msg odgovori z milisekundami kar je vhod
<CrazyLemon> vhod se hrani v arrayu kot vidis
<CrazyLemon> 4 bytea ker se cas poslje v 4ih bajtih
<CrazyLemon> (so i was told)
<CrazyLemon> Date(long date)
<CrazyLemon>           Allocates a Date object and initializes it to represent the specified number of milliseconds since the standard base time known as "the epoch", namely January 1, 1970, 00:00:00 GMT.
<CrazyLemon> tole sumim da je krivec vsega :)
<CrazyLemon> oz. "stevilka"
<Grega> ja, ravno gledam
<Grega> kaj pa ce uporabis .setTime()
<Grega> ali pa nekaj z Timestamp()
<CrazyLemon> hm.. bom probal
<Grega> stevilka = buf.getInt();
<CrazyLemon> ja..ne deluje drugace
<Grega> Date() zahteva long, mogoce mores tukaj kaj pretvorit?
<CrazyLemon> getLong() obstaja
<gapi__> CL je bla ta mucica lorelay ali lorelei
<CrazyLemon> ampak neki tezi
<CrazyLemon> gapi__ tako je
<Grega> kaj pa nekaj v stilu
<Grega> Date d = new Date((long)stevilka);
<gapi__> k jest sm z njo govoru kake pol ure
<Grega> lorekaj?
<CrazyLemon> java Ura
<gapi__> rabla bi prevzet en utečen forum in jo je zanimal kako zgleda bit administrator
<CrazyLemon> -791876809
<CrazyLemon> Trenutni cas Mon Dec 22 21:02:03 CET 1969
<CrazyLemon> nč ne pomaga.. tale čas mi vrne napačn
<CrazyLemon> ne vem zakaj je kle -
<CrazyLemon> gapi__ lol..js pa mislu da njo zanima kako je bit sistemski administrator :))
<Grega> zakaj pa je - ?
<Grega> a
<CrazyLemon> Grega pojma nimam :)
<Grega> pomoje ta cifra ni to kar midva misliva
<Grega> kaj ce das.. nek a = new Timestamp(), bi bo ustvarilo timestamp, ne? in ga izpises.. in ceprav ne bo enak kot od arnesa
<gapi__> http://fkkt-mb.net/    tega foruma administrator
<Pepelka> Forum FKKT-MB - Index
<Grega> bi moral biti vsaj nekje blizu
<Grega> http://www.timestampgenerator.com/
<Pepelka> Unix Timestamp Generator
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo
<CrazyLemon> tudi array podatek
<CrazyLemon> vsebuje same negativne vrednosti
<Grega> torej.. timestamp za danasnji dan je 1294101908
<Grega> probaj
<Grega> Date d = new Date(1294101908)
<Grega> ce izpise vsaj priblizno prav
<CrazyLemon> Trenutni cas Fri Jan 16 00:28:21 CET 1970
<CrazyLemon> približno
<CrazyLemon> +-31 let
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> oz. 1294098308 (tisto je bil greenwich)
<Grega> wtf
<CrazyLemon> Date d = new Date(System.currentTimeMillis());
<CrazyLemon> Trenutni cas Tue Jan 04 01:48:57 CET 2011
<CrazyLemon> sam to je sistemski čas
<CrazyLemon> 1294102197775      <- tako cifro pa js rabim
<CrazyLemon> kar je več k int zato je vedno tudi '-'
<Grega> jah, pol je getInt kriv
<CrazyLemon> ja
<Grega> i guess
<CrazyLemon> sam k uporabim getLong pa compiler tezi
<Grega> pol pa daj getString npr, in kasneje pretvori v long
<CrazyLemon> oz ne tezi compiler
<CrazyLemon> sam exception vrze k se izvaja
<Grega> in kaj ce izpises kr direkt buf (buf.toString, buf.getString al whatever)
<CrazyLemon> hm..bom probal
<Grega> samo da vidiva kaksna bo cifra, pol pa jo pretvoriva.. nekak..
<CrazyLemon> java.nio.HeapByteBuffer[pos=0 lim=4 cap=4]
<CrazyLemon> tole izpiše .toString :)
<Grega> pa ti to ziher prav beres?
<CrazyLemon> buf.toString()     kaj bi druzga lahk bral?
<Grega> mislim.. si ziher, da je pravi podatek noter, nekje v tem buf-u..
<CrazyLemon> ja..k se uporabi 'wrap' tko da bi mogu bit tapravi podatek notri
<Grega> zakaj getLong() ne bi delal?
<CrazyLemon> Exception in thread "main" java.nio.BufferUnderflowException
<CrazyLemon> 	at java.nio.Buffer.nextGetIndex(Buffer.java:497)
<CrazyLemon> 	at java.nio.HeapByteBuffer.getLong(HeapByteBuffer.java:406)
<CrazyLemon> 	at Ura.main(Ura.java:26)
<CrazyLemon> tale exception vrže
<Grega> karkoli pac to pomeni
<CrazyLemon> exactly
<CrazyLemon> kje je miha k ga človek rabi
<CrazyLemon> sam seriously..res nemam fckin ideje zakaj sam int deluje
<CrazyLemon> drugo pa nič ne
<Grega> ker ni noter to kar mislis
<CrazyLemon> ma je
<CrazyLemon> sam tale java ga serje
<Grega> kaj pa vrne samo .get() ?
<Grega> aha byte
<CrazyLemon> prvo vrednost v arrayu
<CrazyLemon> v tem primeru je to '-48'
<Grega> cist tako..
<Grega> kaj pa ce das
<Grega> buffer.flip();
<Grega> pred getLong() ?
<Grega> oz. buf.flip()
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa flip da?
<CrazyLemon> obrne vrednost?
<Grega> Reset position for reading
<CrazyLemon> found   : java.nio.Buffer
<CrazyLemon> required: long
<Grega> what
<CrazyLemon> torej na bufferju ne moreš uporabljat flipa?
<CrazyLemon> samo na longu?
<Grega> http://www.java2s.com/Code/JavaAPI/java.nio/ByteBuffergetLong.htm
<Pepelka> ByteBuffer: getLong() : ByteBuffer &laquo; java.nio &laquo; Java by API
<CrazyLemon> em
<CrazyLemon> enak error k prej
<CrazyLemon> tko da..js sm uradno obupal :)
<Grega> hm, "sfukanega" int-a pa ne mores vec spremenit v long? ne vem.. pomoje ni noter to kar hoces
<Grega> zato pa mam jaz tak rad javo
<CrazyLemon> jah..ce bi se dal int spremenit v long bi blo fajn
<CrazyLemon> sam kje se hrani tista 'odrezana' vrednost?
<Grega> kaj pa ce uporabis unsigned int ?
<CrazyLemon> mah..ne da se mi več jebat s tem
<CrazyLemon> preveč časa sm zapravu za tole :)
<CrazyLemon> k pride miha bom še njega prašal če on ve wtf se dogaja..če ne pa tudi prav :D
<Grega> ah, no..
<Grega> jaz pa grem zdaj bruhat.. pomoje ne bom vec nikoli isti :'
<CrazyLemon> oh..počak da še kaka   naloga pride :D
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e webservice 'moram' sprogramirat :D
<CrazyLemon> v javi! :D
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> upd
<bogdanov> sta ima
<upd> zdravo nič bo :D
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> as
<bogdanov> ustov
<upd> ne ne
<upd> pokonc celo noč
<upd> kaj ti
<bogdanov> ma
<bogdanov> isto
<bogdanov> pizda
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> a mas kej kondenzatorjev
<bogdanov> 10 jih morm zamenat jao
<bogdanov> :S
<upd> ojačevalc ?
<bogdanov> ma na plati
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> heh kaj si pa delal
<bogdanov> mah jst nc
<upd> imo. ne vem kako boš zamenjal, ker je z obeh straneh zalit
<upd> usaj jest nisem mogel na grafični
<bogdanov> na graficni je na obeh ja
<bogdanov> sm se ze jebu 1x
<bogdanov> sm segrevu k norc pa nc
<bogdanov> na plati je simpl
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> mah sj bom su kupt dons
<bogdanov> 5eu
<upd> aja ql pol
<upd> mja sej đabe to
<bogdanov> mah dobu sm en p4
<bogdanov> tko kul box
<bogdanov> za djabe
<bogdanov> pa se sesuva
<bogdanov> zarad
<bogdanov> kondezatorjev
<upd> heh super, za en mini server :)
<bogdanov> mja :)
<upd> kako veš da so kondenzatorji
<upd> mogoče je napajalc
<upd> :)
<bogdanov> ni
<bogdanov> je nov
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> mah sj itak
<bogdanov> je 10
<bogdanov> napihnenih
<bogdanov> tko da
<upd> lol
<bogdanov> bol da zamenam
<bogdanov> pav spilal :)
<upd> heh tko ga je men na grafični k je strela vdarla
<upd> se po celi sobi bliskal
<upd> as pol
<upd> Å¡tromar ?
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47R2y5Kg8R0
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Jasar Ahmedovski - Koja Zena Prokle Mene (Hitovi)
<upd> lalala lajlii lajli lalala
<upd> :)
<bogdanov> jah mau pa
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> me2
<bogdanov> kul :)
<upd> jap full
<upd> :D
<bogdanov> hehe
<upd> in...
<upd> kaj to maš
<upd> srednjo Å¡tromarsko ?
<upd> as mogoče na litostroj hodu
<upd> sj ne vem a sva že kdaj o tem..
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> racunalniski tehnik
<bogdanov> drgac
<upd> aja točno ja.
<upd> si že povedal ene 5x
<bogdanov> iskra tsckr
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> :) jap
<upd> xD
<upd> iz te hodjo na litostroj
<bogdanov> hehe
<upd> 	[#3635]	 	[+] 1 [-]    [x]	
<upd> <upd> zdej bom naredu blog o wc jih
<upd> hah
<bogdanov> pizda
<upd> jebeni pisoar :) ker klovn je to gor limal
<bogdanov> gledam mau grafe
<bogdanov> gtx 470 ali ati 6950
<bogdanov> bl mi disi prva
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> mah :)
<upd> toj use isti kurac
<upd> več daš bolš bo znamka nima veze
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> odvisn zakva
<bogdanov> rabs an
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> ucasih je dost
<bogdanov> tud p4
<bogdanov> hehe
<upd> jap
<upd> !prevedi en sl apply
<Pepelka> uporablja
<upd> http://ideone.com/plain/mrqv7b4iog/
<Screamboy> ej kako dvignem
<Screamboy> v ffmeg al kaj je že kvaliteto zvoka?
<BigW> a enkodiras?
<BigW> -ab za audio birate, -ar za sample rate -ac za stevilo kanalov
<BigW> http://www.twm-kd.com/linux/encoding-videos-with-ffmpeg-and-h-264/
<Pepelka> Encoding videos with FFMPEG and H.264 | Three Wise Men
<BigW> scroll down
<Screamboy> kako pa dvignem glasnost?
<Screamboy> ker namrec bitraza pa vse mi gre sam so bolj tiho pesmi pa bi rat mal dvigniul glasnot
<CrazyLemon> baje obstaja '-vol' flag ..kateri je po defaultu 256
<Screamboy> hm
<Screamboy> ffmpeg -i Lady_Gaga_-_Poker_Face.mp4 -acodec libmp3lame -ab 320k -vol 1000 test1.mp3
<Screamboy> odlicno mogoče malo preveč 1000
<Screamboy> ta ffmeg je zakon :)
<CrazyLemon> jp :)
<angelcek> kaj zdej banda:) srecnga pa zdrauga
<Screamboy> enako
<Screamboy> CrazyLemon mislim da sploh izgub ni
<Screamboy> z youtube če zdownloadas
<CrazyLemon> so izgube..sam problem  je ker jih človeško uho ne sliši :D
<Screamboy> a ok saj no nima veze to glavno da jaz ne slisim :P
<Screamboy> mp4 so velike datoteke moral bi nekaj drugega downloadat  :)
<Screamboy> z youtube avi al nekaj :P
<Screamboy> ali?
<Screamboy> basi so smao problem :/
<kubanc> hellow folk, srecnga, zdravga, itd...
<angelcek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8_jDl8N0Tg
<angelcek> :))
<Pepelka> YouTube        - The Showdown
<CrazyMelon> temu nasem microsoftovcu crknu avto
<CrazyMelon> ocitno bsod :-)
<CrazyMelon> zeh
<Grega> pizda ej, ko vidim nekoga, da da prvi artikel gor WD-40 ze vem kolk je ura.. :/
<Grega> kak deluje ta faking twiter?! rrr, da mi ni jasno..
<Grega> a jaz ne morem pisat nekomu, ce on ne sledi meni?
<napsy> um
<napsy> ti pac pises
<napsy> sploh ni nujno da ti kdo sledi
<Grega> ze, ampak.. kak jaz nekomu nekaj napisem.. al tega sploh ne morem?
<Grega> ta twitter je.. facebook se nekako razumem, ampak to.. wtf..
<napsy> ti nikomur ne pises ... ti objavljas sporocila ... predstavlji si to kot mas na facebook on wall
<napsy> heh res ni zapleteno :)
<Grega> in ce hocem nekomu odgovorit, pac napisem enako kot vsem ("na wall"), ampak dam spredaj njegov nick, in je to kao namenjenu njemu?
<Grega> ampak ce mi ne sledi itak ne bo vedel
<Grega> torej.. se dejansko pogovarjam sam s sabo
<napsy> aha das @nek_uporabnik pa tvoje sporocilo
<napsy> tag-as pa sporocila z #
<Grega> in dobi on obvestilo, da je njemu namenjeno ali..
<Grega> phhhhhh
<Grega> i'm getting too old for that shit
<Grega> :)
<napsy> tvoj post se pol pojavi na njegov twitter "wall"
<napsy> mmm res ja
<napsy> ni zapleten koncept :D
<Grega> aha, torej ce dam @user se bo moj post objavil na njegovem wallu, cetudi mi ne sledi?
<Grega> kakrokoli pac.. ne bo ga zgresil?
<Grega> (ker ga booooo)
<napsy> ce ti ne sledi pol lahka tvoj post po gleda pod njegov "mentions" in bo vidu tvoj post
<Grega> a, mentions.. useless..
<napsy> ce ti pa sledi pol se pa tvoj post pojavi na njegov wall
<Grega> cool
<Grega> kolk milijonov so dobili lani? kreteni
<napsy> ?
<Grega> twitter-team, verjetno so dobili kako milijardo $ a... a na koncu se sporocila na morem poslat nekomu
<napsy> umm kaj?
<Grega> :)
<napsy> uu 600 tweetov ze mam
<marko__> pizda
<marko__> kar na enkrat mi je desna spodnja stran touchscreena crknila
<marko__> pridem lahko samo v tipkovnico in zadnje klice
<marko__> super
<marko__> pa ne najdem računa
<zdobersek> Kje nastavlas stevilo workspaceov?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gensi: Prenos pošte iz Viste v Ubuntu - Thunderbird  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4662/new/posts/
<napsy> damn gnome-shell je se kr broken
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Prenos pošte iz Viste v Ubuntu - Thunderbird  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4662/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> a ma kdo kako idejo zakaj me vedno vpraša če želim odpret .torrent z Transmissionom?
<CrazyLemon> ker v FF nastavitvah je naštimano da .torrent takoj odpre v T
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gensi: Prenos pošte iz Viste v Ubuntu - Thunderbird  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4662/new/posts/
<bogdanov> sta ima
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> mah nč..dosadno kot vedno :)
<bogdanov> mja sj to
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> ja tm k ti odpre
<bogdanov> a ni da oblukas
<CrazyLemon> je ja
<CrazyLemon> sm to odznaču pa označu večkrat
<CrazyLemon> ne jebe 5%
<bogdanov> men
<bogdanov> dela
<CrazyLemon> teb ja..men pa ne :D
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/avtomobilizem/nova-generacija-korejskega-malcka/247801     dobr so ti korejci zadnje čase
<Pepelka> Nova generacija korejskega malčka :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> odkar majo tistga nemca lepe avte delajo
<bogdanov> a toj kao
<bogdanov> lep
<CrazyLemon> kaj mu fali??
<CrazyLemon> sam zadnjo šipo ma preveč dol povlečeno
<CrazyLemon> drugo je pa čist cool
<bogdanov> mah nevem
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> crazy da ti tok uzivas
<CrazyLemon> kaj da js tok uživam
<bogdanov> hh
<upd> uu
<upd> aja slavic to so slovani
<CrazyLemon> preklet kanal a
<CrazyLemon> niti pokra ne moreš gledat v miru
<upd> zakaj ne
<CrazyLemon> k nonstop so bli black screeni..kr sredi govora so prekinl hand in dali na reklame etc
<CrazyLemon> obup od obupa
<upd> jeba :)
<CrazyLemon> pa da bi vsaj nadaljeval tam kjer so prekinl hand..ah kje..to je preveč dela..dejmo raj začet z novim handom in sploh ne veš kaj se je dogajal
<upd> kak bojo nadaljeval a ni v živo hm
<CrazyLemon> ah kje
<upd> sicer pa ja itaq polom so vsi kanali zato si tud ne kupim pretvornika zakaj le da bom lahko sam doma gledal za nov let yeaa
<CrazyLemon> mah ni to čist nič kriv pretvornik/mpeg4
<CrazyLemon> ampak kanal fcuking a
<CrazyLemon> in nesposobnezi k so tam zaposleni
<upd> sj nisem rekel da je pretvornik kriv, in ja.. uni so Å¡upki tam :)
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa mi mamo dvb-t reciever že uff.. leto..tam nekje :)
<CrazyLemon> pa na jetra mi gre ker niti en na Mux A  nima EPG
<upd> oh EPG ?
<upd> en mux je pr nam tud sam je črno
<CrazyLemon> electronic program guide
<upd> in kaj to je
<CrazyLemon> lahk vidiš kaj je na sporedu brez da bi iskal po TXTu
<CrazyLemon> opis ter ura
<CrazyLemon> hkrati lahko si dodaš v 'book list' tist kar želiš gledat...in nato al snemaš al pa ti sam reciever spremeni na kanal kjer je film/serija/oddaja k si jo dodal v book list
<upd> aja to tam k pokaže pod info, mja redko kdaj da kej piše
<CrazyLemon> na slovenskih kanalih res redko kdaj :)
<CrazyLemon> v sloveniji sam tv3 to podpira
<upd> aja, a je tv3 samo na 522mhz frekvenci
<upd> !google tv3 frekvenca oddajanja
<Pepelka> Tv3 Frekvenca - Business Finance Magz http://www.businessfinancemagz.co.cc/archives/tv3-frekvenca.php
<CrazyLemon> tv3 je na mux B
<upd> hm
<upd> čudno da se ne vidi
<CrazyLemon> http://www.digitv.si/nacrt_prehoda/trenutna_pokritost
<Pepelka> Digitv
<upd> pa isto kanal a, pa pop sta na B pa delata agg
<CrazyLemon> kle si poglej mal zemljevide
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> kanal a pa pop tv sta na MUX A
<upd> aja, ok ne vem jest samo frekvence vidim na tv-ju nč ne piše o mux..
<Sky[x]> good night
<CrazyLemon> sj vidiš keri so kanali v mux a pa mux b
<CrazyLemon> v mux b sta samo tv3 ter pink.si
<CrazyLemon> vsi ostali so mux a
<upd> ja pa sej če oddajajo na oddajniku mux a, pol tud mux b ane
<upd> se pravi bi morall delat
<CrazyLemon> ma ni nujno..moglo bi ni pa nujno :)
#ubuntu-si 2011-01-05
<upd> no pink tv, dela sam hrešči mal
<upd> ok mal boljš anteno bo treba nabavit
<upd> gn
<bogdanov> sta ima
<CrazyLemon> siseeeeee
<bogdanov> spela
<bogdanov> pokazi joske
<CrazyLemon> spela sla noge oprat
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> n8
<upd> !translate en sl less
<Pepelka> manj
<uni4dfx> and this is why noone in their right mind should use opensource drivers: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd_driver_q111
<Pepelka> [Phoronix] A Big Comparison Of The AMD Catalyst, Mesa & Gallium3D Drivers
<bogdanov> re
<uni4dfx> re?
<bogdanov> kako smo
<uni4dfx> Å¡e kr
<uni4dfx> spal bl mau
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> kva s dela
<uni4dfx> ma nč, čakam da bo ura 12 da grem na faks :S
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: OpenOffice.org je postal neodvisen od Oracla, postal LibreOffice  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4421/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Slovenščina v Ubuntuju  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/3305/new/posts/
<bogdanov> :>
<roxxxx> CL si tu?
<Tadej> ppl a kdo ve kako bi zahteval ipv6 ip od ispja, ker ma vklopljen native v6
<bogdanov> ker isp pa to
<CrazyMelon> mene sprasujes?
<bogdanov> nene :)
<bogdanov> kva dogaja na faxu crazy
<CrazyMelon> nc..dougcas..zato pa sm kle
<bogdanov> hehe
<CrazyMelon> oh god..profesor se hvali kako je z 1200 slajdov naredu kratke zapiske kjer je samo '288' slajdov
<Tadej> ppl ka je fora tega
<Tadej> Failed to fetch http://security.debian.org/dists/etch/updates/main/source/Sources.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 2001:8d8:2:1:6564:a62:0:2 80]
<Tadej> sam ipv6 ip mi pa pinga
<CrazyMelon> jah..če je failed to fetch ne pomeni da je server down
<CrazyMelon> ampak da fajla ni tam or smth :)
<bogdanov> jp
<bogdanov> niga :)
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVkUvmDQ3HY&feature=channel
<bogdanov> haha
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Eminem - Without Me
<ups> :=)
<roxxxx> CL si tu?
<CrazyMelon> CL ni...CM je
<R0b3rt> to sm glih hotu napisat :D
<roxxxx> kaj je to brat :)
<CrazyMelon> hell no..
<CrazyMelon> zlobn virtualen dvojcek
<R0b3rt> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1364.snc4/163630_1791575670303_1266969062_32071406_2117741_n.jpg  drinky winky
<Pepelka> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1266969062
<bogdanov> hh
<CrazyMelon> preklet wireless
<bogdanov> dd-WRT!
<CrazyMelon> ma zgleda nekdo neki leecha
<CrazyMelon> mamicu mu
<a35441> http://www.avto.net/_AVTO/ad.asp?ID=4379484&show=1
<Pepelka> www.Avto.net
<a35441> konc hud avto
<CrazyMelon> lol
<CrazyMelon> to je fake
<R0b3rt> haha pa ne da je en amater slikal slike na digitalcu xD
<CrazyMelon> :S
<CrazyMelon> se hujs...slikal je slike na monitorju
<R0b3rt> nop, na lcd-ju od digitalca je slikan
<CrazyMelon> men se je zdel k monitor
<CrazyMelon> CRT
<R0b3rt> ja sej men tud, sam na tretji sliki se vid da drži v roki
<R0b3rt> pa vid se po meniju- stranje batarije..
<R0b3rt> stanje*
<CrazyMelon> madrfakr..tole je hujs k dial up
<R0b3rt> :))
<CrazyMelon> 10kb/s mi downloada pdf
<CrazyMelon> pa se to je peak
<andrejz> ni hujš k dial up
<andrejz> dial up je ~8kb/s
<CrazyMelon> oh kje
<CrazyMelon> dial up je 32kb/s
<CrazyMelon> pa dial up ima konstantno hitrost (recimo)
<CrazyMelon> tole mi začne 10 in pada..nato gre na 0 in ostane tam par minut
<CrazyMelon> nato spet začne
<andrejz> ti govoriš o kb ali kB ?
<CrazyMelon> good question
<CrazyMelon> hm..če se spomnem sm takrat mel 32kB
<andrejz> 56kb/s je dial up, ampak to je 7 kB/s
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] : USN-1035-1: Evince vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1035-1
<CrazyMelon> hm ja..
<CrazyMelon> sam zakaj sm js mel prenos okrog 30
<R0b3rt> resetiri
<CrazyMelon_> stupid wlan
<CrazyMelon_> lol..kadarkoli odprem PPT iz katerega se moram učit mi OO.org crasha
<CrazyMelon_> in zdej moram namestit office..madr fakrs
<Sky[x]> haha kva pa uporablaš lunix :D
<CrazyMelon> dj ti tih bot preklet apple fan
<CrazyMelon> :>
<CrazyMelon> upam da mi bo google poslal CR-48 ..pol ne bom več mel teh težav z dokumenti :D
<CrazyMelon> You can upload files up to 1024 MB. Files converted to Google Docs have smaller limits.
<CrazyMelon> rg.ppt(Sorry, this file is too big. We can only convert files up to 10 MB in size.)
<CrazyMelon> pa to je za znoret
* CrazyMelon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost" - Če želite prebrati ubuntu.si loge se odpravite na http://irclogs.ubuntu.com ~ ~ 15. januar SIUUG meeting2k11 http://www.siuug.org/dogodki.html | Next IRC Meeting : januar/februar 2011 !
<Sky[x]> jst nism noben apple fan :D
<Sky[x]> še appla nimam kašn fan sem pol :D
<CrazyMelon> tak k sam trolla :>
<Sky[x]> zgeda da res :D
<Sky[x]> kva odprem milko z zmletimi lešniki al nutelo pa kruh ? :>
<CrazyMelon> :)
<CrazyMelon> pejt raj na kebab..bl zdravo je!
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> paypal račun bi si lahko naredu :D
<R0b3rt> a kdo pije indijski čaj ?
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> jst
<bogdanov> indijanskega
<bogdanov> pijem
<bogdanov> HAHA :D
<zacetnik> pozdravljeni
<zacetnik> je kdo kdaj že delal kaj z multiseat v ubuntu?
<zacetnik> pa kje ima 10.10 xorg.conf?
<andrejz> nima :)
<napsy> 10.10 nima vec xorg.conf
<zacetnik> ok
<zacetnik> kaki vodič za multiseat?
<zacetnik> 1 pc, več mišk, več tipkovnic, več monitorjev?
<andrejz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiseatX
<Pepelka> MultiseatX - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<zacetnik> a to deluje samo v kde?
<zacetnik> pa kako naj delam po tem vodiču če 10.10 nima xorg.conf? :)
<zacetnik> pravzaprav mislim da ste se zmotili
<zacetnik> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/YuZV7bPh
<Pepelka> test@test-EP43-DS3L:~$ cd /etc/X11  test@test-EP43
<CrazyMelon> xorg.conf ni samo če je v uporabi KMS..če se ne uporablja KMS potem je tudi xorg.conf..a ni neki takega?
<Grega> kms je kurva, jaz se ga nikol ne spomnim..
<angelcek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=re2CeFaQvGY
<Pepelka> YouTube        - H8 Machine Retard
<angelcek> nek treba razbit
<angelcek> :>
<angelcek> sm zivcn
 * Grega hides
<angelcek> haha
<angelcek> you cant
<angelcek> how could you?, how could place me in that situation?..
<angelcek> no time for forgiveness, even now when i look at you... i fucking look at you.. you want some of this bitch?...
<Grega> yes we can!y
<angelcek> ti se kr zajebavi
<angelcek> :D
<Grega> no i am not!
<CrazyMelon> a si jedla sir??
 * CrazyMelon pravkar dela 3d model sira
<angelcek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gij04j2M5N4
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Racija - Ljubljana
<angelcek> omg
<angelcek> :D
 * angelcek kicks grega
<Grega> X-(
<angelcek> muhahaha
<Grega> a je gledal kdo danes a kanal (svet)?
<andrejz> kaj je pa blo?
<Grega> eno lustno punco sem videl, pa se ne spomnim priimka :)
<marko-_-> ta jonas mi gre kar na kurac:>
<angelcek> lol
<angelcek> :D
<Grega> angelcku reci, ga bo on nabil..
<angelcek> kr povej
<angelcek> dans sm zivcn
<angelcek> :D
<Grega> jonasa daj!
<angelcek> jao
<angelcek> pedrsko ime
<marko-_-> prvo kot prvo je macfag
<marko-_-> pa brani ipad
<marko-_-> pa misli si da je intelektualec
<angelcek> OMG
<angelcek> :D
<marko-_-> sem v stopu bral zdej intervju pa so njegovi odgovori tok elitistični da sem skoraj popizdil
<marko-_-> nej gre raje dalje serije snemat
<Grega> nemethova!
<Grega> gabriela!
<Grega> http://cs-cz.facebook.com/people/Gabriela-Nemethova/1388142349
<Pepelka> Gabriela Nemethova | Facebook
<Grega> facebook je taki zakon
<Grega> skoda da nimam accounta
<marko-_-> kdo je to
<Grega> ne vem
<angelcek> Bojan Zgodni pravi:
<angelcek> svi će da odu iz EU, samo će hrvatska da uđe
<angelcek> mi smo uvjek najveće budale
<angelcek> Bojan Zgodni pravi:
<angelcek> ... mi i srbija ćemo da uđemo, svi će da izađu
<CrazyMelon> fcking sir
<CrazyMelon> ne gre lukenj narest..a napišem da je gauda in da nima lukenj?
<R0b3rt> extrude
<teardrop> lo
<marko-_-> spipalo se mi bo
<R0b3rt> marko-_-: polom si prse :)
<R0b3rt> prste*
<Grega> to je vedno priporocljivo
<marko-_-> dobra ideja
<CrazyMelon> extrude deluje sam na površinah
<CrazyMelon> js pa imam poligon
<Grega> pa ga ne mej!
<CrazyMelon> za kaj se bosta pa miska tepla ce ga nimam??
<CrazyMelon> za BMWja??
<Grega> samo da ne za dacio
<CrazyMelon> dacia stepway 4x4 ftw!
<CrazyMelon> :))
<R0b3rt> sej convert to editable poly, pa pol samo zgornjo plosco zbereš
<CrazyMelon> uh..pa da ne zacnem o dusterju
<Grega> si resil tisti bruh od ure?
<angelcek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKnj1xUkZXI
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Ekrem Jevric  GOLA, GOLA PROMO 2010 www.mojedrustvo.com  kuca poso poso kuca
<angelcek> omg
<R0b3rt> angelcek: toj top shit
<angelcek> opazam
<CrazyMelon> grega ah kje :D
<CrazyMelon> http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/novice/dogodki-in-obvestila/kdo-je-najbolj-odvisen-v-dezeli-tej.html?RSS5bf45c2a594300fa36f3f16245b19934
<Pepelka> Kdo najbolj je odvisen v deželi tej?
<Grega> hm
<Grega> ko telefon zvoni
<Grega> miska ne dela
<Grega> :)))
<Grega> 19:44 < Grega> si resil tisti bruh od ure?
<Grega> 19:45 < angelcek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKnj1xUkZXI
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Ekrem Jevric  GOLA, GOLA PROMO 2010 www.mojedrustvo.com  kuca poso poso kuca
<Grega> ups
<Grega> sdasddfds
<Grega> ffff
<angelcek> :D
<Grega> fffffdfdf
<CrazyMelon> ocitno dela!
<Grega> hm
<Grega> dfgfgfgf
<Grega> cool
<CrazyMelon> kje je ta miha
<R0b3rt> Grega: a maš wireless misko
<R0b3rt> CrazyMelon: kakšne ure ne znaš rešit
<CrazyMelon> ntp java client
<R0b3rt> ok tud če ne bi vprašal
<R0b3rt> sicer pa kaj ne dela
<CrazyMelon> ne morem uporabit getLong()  oz. bilokere druge tipe
<CrazyMelon> samo .getInt()
<CrazyMelon> in ker je vrednost večja kot vrednost Inta mi vrne -34384234
<CrazyMelon> zakaj se ne da uporabit getLong pa ne bi vedu
<CrazyMelon> ker bytebuffer to omogoča
<R0b3rt> mogoče getfloat ?
<CrazyMelon> mah vse sm probal
<CrazyMelon> nč ne deluje razn getInt
<R0b3rt> java.lang.Object
<R0b3rt>   +--java.lang.Number
<R0b3rt>     +--java.lang.Long
<R0b3rt>  predvidevam da moraš tole definirat si ?
<CrazyMelon> hm..zakaj?
<R0b3rt> java.lang.string ne vem
<R0b3rt> ne poznam java, ani tko k C# da rabiš namespace za dostop do metode...
<CrazyMelon> wget http://ludni.ca/FAX/Ura.java
<CrazyMelon> pa se igraj ce se zelis..men se ne da vec z eno prekleto uro ukvarjat
<CrazyMelon> :D
<R0b3rt> kkak pa to prevedes
<R0b3rt> kompajlas
<CrazyMelon> js čakam da miha pride
<CrazyMelon> javac Ura.java
<CrazyMelon> java Ura
<CrazyMelon> in ta koda ti bo javla error
<Grega> oh shit, kliknil sem! zdaj pa imam .java file na cpju!!!
<CrazyMelon> če jo zalaufaš
<CrazyMelon> ker je stevilka = buf.getLong();
<CrazyMelon> mora pa bit getInt()
<Grega> huh, reseno :/
<CrazyMelon> Grega: tudi ti klikas vsako neumnost k jo vidis :))
<R0b3rt> CrazyLemon: enostavno narobe pretvarjaš, če ni getlong potem buf ni pravilnega tipa
<t3ch> vampir ki tu
<CrazyMelon> R0b3rt: !google java bytebuffer getLong
<Pepelka> ByteBuffer (Java 2 Platform SE v1.4.2) http://download.oracle.com/javase/1.4.2/docs/api/java/nio/ByteBuffer.html
<CrazyMelon> http://download.oracle.com/javase/1.4.2/docs/api/java/nio/ByteBuffer.html#getLong%28%29
<Pepelka> ByteBuffer (Java 2 Platform SE v1.4.2)
<CrazyMelon> oz po domace..seveda je getLong če ne bi že compiler težil
<Grega> ..al pa ni noter to kar mislis..
<CrazyMelon> ne grega nimaš prav!
<CrazyMelon> :D
<Grega> mam
<Grega> shit, ta imex me bo pokopal
<CrazyMelon> imex?
<Grega> tisti "tvoj" app
<Grega> ki sem ti ga vkradel
<Grega> z mojimi sposobnostmi videt, kaj bos ti mislil
<Grega> 1 mesec naprej :>
<CrazyMelon> lažnivc
<Grega> :))
<CrazyMelon> uglavnem
<CrazyMelon> ve kdo kaj za vraga je JSP
<CrazyMelon> baje moram neki .jsp sprogramirat
<Grega> java verzija phpja
<Grega> (omg)
<CrazyMelon> obup
<CrazyMelon> pa kaj za vraga oni mislijo..da sm programer
<CrazyMelon> *rolleyes*
<Grega> noben ti ne bo zameril strelskega pohoda..
<CrazyMelon> ta fcking eclipse mi gre iz dneva v dan bl na jetra
<CrazyMelon> da lahk naredis dynamic web project moraš inštalirat nek plugin
<CrazyMelon> kateri se pa ne imenuje dynamic web project
<Grega> ampak... siva sliva?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dejnehidej: Strokovnjak za linux serverje  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4663/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Strokovnjak za linux serverje  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4663/new/posts/
<CrazyMelon> nč..lahk js hateam eclipse tudi doma..nima smisla da sm kle
<CrazyMelon> l8r
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dejnehidej: Izbris teme  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4664/new/posts/
<R0b3rt> t2 recesija...
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Strokovnjak za linux serverje  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4663/new/posts/
<Tadej> ppl zakaj mam tak desktop?
<Tadej> http://slike.owcka.si/files/2001667174Screenshot.png
<R0b3rt> verjetno imas virus
<R0b3rt> oz. si probal resetirat ?
<R0b3rt> yeaaa
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] grega: Strokovnjak za linux serverje  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4663/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> Tadej probaj pobrisat ~/.gnome2 fajl
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Strokovnjak za linux serverje  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4663/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> http://izklop.com/?url=links%2Fstart&a=open&id=67284
<Pepelka> Izklop | Gril Bers - Diskaveri kanal
<CrazyLemon> looooool!
#ubuntu-si 2011-01-06
<bogdanov> a
<bogdanov> kdo kej ve
<bogdanov> glede
<bogdanov> iphone 3g 16g
<bogdanov> mam enga k sej zaklenu :P
<CrazyLemon> sam od sebe? :D
<bogdanov> pa k ga przgem je sam jabuk gor
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> !google jabuk.si
<Pepelka> Jabuk - Slovenska Mac uporabniška skupnost http://www.jabuk.si/
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> tam je dost tem o iphoneu
<CrazyLemon> verjetno je ena tudi o tvoji jabuki :D
<CrazyLemon> če si kdo misli sposojat kak movie... 13 je ok :)
<uni4dfx> zakaj me ni noben tepu ko sm se odloču kupt ATI grafo
<bogdanov> re
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Strokovnjak za linux serverje  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4663/new/posts/
<uni4dfx> a je že kdo naredu za KPOV nalogo k je do dans
<napsy> js sm iz foruma prepisu :-)
<uni4dfx> a ti piše kolk % maš?
<napsy> nism se oddal mam sam shranjen
<napsy> sam pomoje ne izda %
<uni4dfx> mja, probably
<uni4dfx> napsy kolk si pa pisu kolokvij
<uni4dfx> sej mislm da si že povedu sam sm pozabu :D
<napsy> 57&
<napsy> %
<uni4dfx> dobr, sam da je pozitivno :D
<napsy> mhm
<miha> http://forum.feri.uni-mb.si/Default.aspx?g=posts&m=99268#99268
<Pepelka> ubuntu na netbooku - Tehnična pomoč in nasveti - Forumi FERI
<miha> je kaka tema na ubuntu.si o tem
<miha> !forum netbook
<Pepelka> Kateri netbook? (Stran 1) - Triki, nasveti, članki ter vodiči ... http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4618/
<miha> !forum netbook ubuntu
<Pepelka> Kateri netbook? (Stran 1) - Triki, nasveti, članki ter vodiči ... http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4618/
<napsy> uni4dfx: ne pokaze % pri kpov
<uni4dfx> thought so
<CrazyLemon> a ma kdo pojma
<CrazyLemon> Jan  6 03:47:07 mrRouter user.warn kernel: ip_conntrack: table full, dropping packet.
<CrazyLemon> Jan  6 03:47:13 mrRouter user.warn kernel: NET: 43 messages suppressed.
<CrazyLemon> za katero tabelo se kle gre?
<CrazyLemon> k mi je začel zavračat pakete zato ker je tabela polna :S
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Slovenc1986: [rešeno] Internet ne dela  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4611/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: [rešeno] Internet ne dela  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4611/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-3AHv2E5jg
<Pepelka> YouTube        - 127 Hours Trailer 2010 HD
<uni4dfx_> haha
<uni4dfx_> brodnik nas kurca
<uni4dfx_> da mamo ful zanč povprečje za zadn kviz
<uni4dfx_> 60% do zdej al neki tazga
<uni4dfx_> pa da majo v sežani višje povprečje :D
<napsy> v sezani so cudni ;)
<kubanc> folk, kje bi ble nastavitve za AWN
<kubanc> v kateri mapu
<kubanc> mapi
<kubanc> .awn ni
<uni4dfx_> kubanc: gconf-editor
<kubanc> ja ze gledam
<kubanc> sam nikakor ne morem odzadja dat v drugo barvo
<kubanc> k sm sel nazaj na metacity, nimam vec transparence, in potem mam za odzadje AWN-a srebrno barvo
<uni4dfx_> a ni to stvar teme?
<uni4dfx_> dear lord kolk ta človk ne zna razlagat
<uni4dfx_> lahk bi vsaj povedu kaj to je "directory service" predn začne govort o njegovi abstraktni strukturi...
<uni4dfx_> "a je komu jasno kaj sm povedu?" ... *silence*
<uni4dfx_> "a komu ni jasno kaj sm povedu?" ... *more silence*
<miha> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs049.snc6/167911_1815685232315_1245621045_2122187_7961023_n.jpg
<Pepelka> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1245621045
<uni4dfx_> miha: sfw?
<miha> ?
<uni4dfx_> SFW = Safe For WOrk
<uni4dfx_> Work*
<miha> ja
<miha> preber
<CrazyLemon> <napsy> v sezani so cudni ;)
<CrazyLemon> verjetno si hotu reč "v sežani itak vsem šenkajo" :))
<uni4dfx_> pa itak da majo višji obisk predavanj
<uni4dfx_> 2 prideta pa je že 66%
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> a veš kok krat se je lani pa predlani zgodil
<CrazyLemon> da nas je blo na predavanjih 2-3 D:
<uni4dfx_> lol :D
<uni4dfx_> kolk "vas" pa je dejansko
<CrazyLemon> pa k pride tip iz microsofta o ms dynamicsu predavat
<CrazyLemon> v predavalnici pa sam js pa Å¡e en
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<uni4dfx_> haha :D
<uni4dfx_> win
<CrazyLemon> zadnjič je en študent pršu 'predavat' o WP7
<CrazyLemon> zdej v drugem nas je cca. 30..sam v tem šolskem letu je mal večja prisotnost...bolonjc pa to :D
<uni4dfx_> hehe
<uni4dfx_> sej tle nas je pa lih ene 30
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa mate zdej
<uni4dfx_> Računalniška Grafika
<uni4dfx_> obol :P
<uni4dfx_> bom probu zdele pulseaudio naštimat
<uni4dfx_> da streama source od mikrofona nekam na web
<CrazyLemon> oh god..rač. grafika
<CrazyLemon> najbl dolgočasen predmet (letos)
<uni4dfx_> a maš tud?
<CrazyLemon> ja..včeraj mel
<CrazyLemon> cel čas sm bil na ircu
<uni4dfx_> kaj ne hodš na predavanja? :D
<CrazyLemon> tist pa je predaval sam sebi
<CrazyLemon> najmanjša prisotnost je ravno pri rač. grafiki :D
<uni4dfx_> čak kaj je pa blo včeri
<uni4dfx_> vaje?
<CrazyLemon> predavanja + vaje
<uni4dfx_> aja v sežani
<CrazyLemon> jah kje pa :D
<uni4dfx_> ja v laibach ane :D
<CrazyLemon> sj vaje so itak take kot da jih ni..delaš kar želiš
<uni4dfx_> res je
<uni4dfx_> js ne hodm na vaje
<uni4dfx_> brezveze res
<uni4dfx_> Kaj je kardanska zapora ali "gimbal lock"?
<uni4dfx_> *blink*blink*
<CrazyLemon> wtf?
<uni4dfx_> zdej une koncepte od prejšnič ponavlamo
<uni4dfx_> neke "kvatermione" omenja XD
<uni4dfx_> wtf kaj je to
<uni4dfx_> dej kako streamam pulse čez net :D
<CrazyLemon> a vam je že pokazal kje se nahajajo 'zgoščeni' zapiski? :D
<CrazyLemon> pa a se je pohvalil kako je z 1200 (!!) slajdov jih skrajšal na 250+ ? :))
<uni4dfx_> ne da bi vedu
<uni4dfx_> haha
<uni4dfx_> samo 250!
<CrazyLemon> samo ja!
<uni4dfx_> fascinantno!
<miha> :)
<uni4dfx_> "v čem je razlika med avtonomnimi agenti, sistemi delcev in jatami glede na število nastopajočih elementov?"
<uni4dfx_> the fuck did he just call my mother?!
<CrazyLemon> miha pa kje si ti človk :D
<CrazyLemon> sm že mislu da si se poroču pa da ti žena ne pusti ircat
<CrazyLemon> :D
<miha> uni4dfx_: razlika je v inteligenci
<uni4dfx_> miha: sej ne vem a se zajebavaš al je to taprav odgovor XD
<miha> pravi
<miha> delci so sam nakljucni procesi
<miha> agenti so samostojni
<miha> clan jate pa se prilagaja glede na one pred njim
<uni4dfx_> aha
<uni4dfx_> to je pr vedenjski animaciji?
<miha> Med animacijo skupin objektov (Parent piše o algoritmih za nadzor skupin objektov) poznamo tri
<miha> tehnike, ki se ločijo med sabo po številu objektov (elementov) in po zapletenosti kontrolne strategije
<miha> (?):
<miha> • sistemi delcev (particle systems),
<miha> • jata ali čreda (flocking) in
<miha> • avtonomno obnašanje (autonomous behavior).
<miha> Sistem delcev je velika množica objektov, katerih obnašanje temelji na fizikalnih pravilih okolice.
<miha> Na posamezne objekte ne vplivajo drugi objekti v sistemu. Če objekte opazujemo skupaj, vidimo en
<miha> sam kompleksen objekt.
<miha> V nasprotju s sistemom delcev so jate sistemi z manjšim številom objektov, katerih obnašanje je
<miha> določeno z bolj zahtevnimi fizikalnimi pravili in z nekaj inteligence.
<miha> S povečevanjem inteligence pridemo do bolj zanimivega obnašanja posameznega objekta v sistemu,
<miha> ki ga včasih imenujemo avtonomno obnašanje. V takih sistemih so maloštevilni objekti, manj fizikalnih
<miha> pravil in več inteligence. Opisano lahko strnemo v preglednici 7.1.
<miha> rabis pdf? :)
<CrazyLemon> hm..mi nismo o tem govoril...hvala bogu :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx http://lgm.fri.uni-lj.si/RG/     <- a je to vaša snov ?
<Pepelka> racunalniska grafika
<uni4dfx_> probably? :D
<uni4dfx_> filme kaže zdej, ne morm met laptopa odprtga :P
<CrazyLemon> itak da lahk
<CrazyLemon> včeraj nas je blo cca. 12 pri predavanju
<CrazyLemon> in je preštel 10 laptopov :D
<marko-_--> kok bi na linuxu odzipal zipx file
<uni4dfx_> lol
<CrazyLemon> zipx?
<CrazyLemon> nikol slišal za ta format
<uni4dfx_> rename to zip? :D
<marko-_--> zipx je najbolj retardiran format
<marko-_--> sploh ne vem zakaj obstaja
<CrazyLemon> "verjetno" ga gunzip podpira
<marko-_--> zgleda da ne
<uni4dfx_> marko-_--: probi unzip komando
<marko-_--> ne pomaga
<marko-_--> winzip ga sam podpira
<marko-_--> lol
<Sky[x]> kvaj zdj ste Å¡e sprobal tanovo mac apps store ? :D
<uni4dfx_> kaj nam bo Crapple Crap store :P
<uni4dfx_> uu pavza :D
<uni4dfx_> kako ta eduroam dela
<uni4dfx_> vsak dobi kr svoj zunanji IP
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> deluje po principu "ima se može se"
<CrazyLemon> :))))))
<uni4dfx_> lol :D
<uni4dfx_> 88.200.89.158
<uni4dfx_> nej me nekdo dosa :D
<uni4dfx_> actually, ne me dosat :D
 * CrazyLemon prekliče ping -f
<uni4dfx_> xD
<uni4dfx_> sm se spomnu da eduroam že tko nikol ne dela, kaj šele če kej drezaš vanga :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx a veš kaj bi ti lahk probal?
<uni4dfx_> reci
<CrazyLemon> http://freeworld.thc.org/thc-ipv6/
<Pepelka> THC-IPV6 - attacking the IPV6 protocol suite
<CrazyLemon> kle je en flooding tool sam nism več prepričan kater
<CrazyLemon> k zmrzne vse viste,win7
<CrazyLemon> zaradi ipv6 vuln
<uni4dfx_> hmm
<CrazyLemon> flood_router6     <- tale je..sam nism sure :D
<uni4dfx_> ampak kakšni so predpogoji
<uni4dfx_> čaki lahk probam sam se morm prjavt na eduroam z imenom od sošolca :D
<CrazyLemon> (Note: it is for Linux 2.6, IA32 only!)
<CrazyLemon> to so pogoji
<uni4dfx_> ja vidm
<uni4dfx_> že tle failam XD
<uni4dfx_> k mam 64bit
<CrazyLemon> no če te bo zanimalo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7hq2q4jQYw
<Pepelka> YouTube        - [27C3] (en) Recent advances in IPv6 insecurities
<CrazyLemon> kr ok predavanje :)
<uni4dfx_> bom doma pogledu :)
<uni4dfx_> zanimivo... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Surfraw
<Pepelka> Surfraw - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<uni4dfx_> lej kdo je avtor
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo je dejstvo da ga ni več videt tok v medijih
<CrazyLemon> :)
<kubanc> a pozn kdo ksn open source program za risanje flowchartov, diagramov poteka, organigramov, ...
<CrazyLemon> http://www.osalt.com/dia '
<CrazyLemon> ?
<Pepelka> Dia | Open Source Alternative - osalt.com
<uni4dfx_> Dia ja
<uni4dfx_> pa OpenOffice Draw ma tud neke osnovne elemente
<kubanc> thnk ju
<kubanc> sm najdu 3 programe...
<kubanc> dans sm hotu uspostavit da bi printal z HP laserjet-om  1022 preko puppy linuxa. sm se zajebaval ksne 3 ure, zakaj ga noce najdet, nato pa sm ugotovil, da je bil USB kabel zanv
<kubanc> I've just got OWNED by an USB cable :D
<uni4dfx_> kul ratal mi je spravt to kar mikrofon sliš v en RTP stream
<uni4dfx_> zdej problem je sam da ne more noben dostopat do tega ker sm za jebenim eduroam firewallom
<uni4dfx_> a ma kdo kako idejo kako ga zaobit
<kubanc> ultrasound deluxe
<kubanc> pa probaj preko 80 porta, k je za http
<uni4dfx_> hmm to bo tricky
<uni4dfx_> RTP preusmert na port 80?
<kubanc> rtp niti ne vem kaj je, samo preko porta 80 bi slo
<teardrop> lo
<CrazyLemon> napsy pa peca majo :p
<CrazyLemon> http://www.linuxfordevices.com/images/stories/google_honeycomb_main.jpg
<CrazyLemon> tole pa kr lepo zgleda
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov> Sretno Badnje Vece :)
<CrazyLemon> enako (čeprav ga nimam) :D
<bogdanov> tnx :)
<zdobersek> ok
<zdobersek> a mi lahk nekdo pove, kok se v gimpu krog narise?
<CrazyLemon> a je tako težko?
<zdobersek> da
<zdobersek> pa ne mislim tega, da bi vzel pencil pa krog potegnu
<zdobersek> lepo, slikar-like
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa je zate krog
<zdobersek> 2*pi*r
<zdobersek> !google draw circle in gimp
<Pepelka> [ubuntu] How to draw a circle in GIMP? - Ubuntu Forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1086589
<CrazyLemon> hm..človek bi si mislu da je kak paint tool z raznimi oblikami
<CrazyLemon> sam js ga ne vidim
<zdobersek> omg no
<zdobersek> ne, ni ga.
<zdobersek> sam si, da si racunas pixle, ko rises veckotnike
<CrazyLemon> Ellipse select tool > Start selecting > Hold down shift > Click on the circle to select it > Edit (Menu) > Stroke Selection - Voila!
<zdobersek> glede kroga al pa cesa takega si pa oplel zgleda
<CrazyLemon> Alternative method: Select a circle again > Fill it > Select (menu) > Shrink few pixels > Delete
<CrazyLemon> lol..kok klikov za narisat en krog
<zdobersek> Ja, sam to so taki workaroundi da te srat prtisne
<upd> !google gimp plugin draw geometric shapes xD
<Pepelka> GIMP - Drawing Shapes with Bezier Tool http://www.gimp.org/tutorials/Drawing_Shapes/
<CrazyLemon> mah..bezier ne vem če ti nariše 'normaln' krog
<upd> mja pa se outdated je
<zdobersek> in ja, skopiram krog in ga prlepim, da mam dva
<zdobersek> kak ju spravim v vzporeden polozaj? crte moram potegnat ... svasta.
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] grega: Ful počasen internet  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4665/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] : USN-1038-1: dpkg vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1038-1
#ubuntu-si 2011-01-07
<CrazyLemon> zeh
<Grega> ko bom velik bom naredil page kot je myfreecams
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> a je to neki kot tist jasmin webcams al kaj je že tist blo
<Grega> oh joj
<Grega> a ne poznas?
<CrazyLemon> nism še slišal
<CrazyLemon> oz. slišal sm zadnjič od tebe
<CrazyLemon> nism Å¡e bil gor
<Grega> CrazyLemon: mislim, da je to tvoj prvi dan preostalega zivljenja
<Grega> mogoce sem ti pravkar pokvaril zivljenje :))
<CrazyLemon> haha..lets quote movies
<CrazyLemon> :))
<Grega> kje si zdaj?!
<Grega> ;)
<CrazyLemon> hm?
<Grega> hmmmm
<CrazyLemon> o  čem zdj ti :D
<CrazyLemon> kje pa bom bil? :D
<Grega> (na myfreecams?)
<CrazyLemon> dj url
<Grega> http://www.myfreecams.com/ !
<Pepelka> MyFreeCams.com - The #1 adult webcam community. Free live webcams and video-chat.
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> to bi js mogu srfat v private modeu :D
<Grega> Audrey1 ali pa Isida poglej :)
<Grega> to bo zdaj cudno zvenelo, ampak...
<Grega> grem jaz raje poker igrat :)
<CrazyLemon> oh kera packa :D
<Grega> welcome :>
<CrazyLemon> sam ker naval..vse je slow..i cant watch slow motion porn!!!
<Grega> pri meni dela normalno
<Grega> zgoraj desno imas model explorer
<CrazyLemon> ne vidim tega
<CrazyLemon> Å¡teka pa fajn
<Grega> meni ne
<CrazyLemon> download pa komaj 20kb/s
<Grega> no.. zdaj nisem vec gor, ampak.. ponavadi ne
<CrazyLemon> slow shit
<CrazyLemon> torej basically..she masturbates and people pay her ?
<Grega> zato bom pa jaz naredil slo verzijo!
<Grega> yeah
<Grega> and its fun!
<CrazyLemon> upam da ne bo tako slow!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> upaj!
<CrazyLemon> ko boš kaj takega delal (miha ti lahk priskrbi domeno) dej tudi plačilo z moneto..pol bo šele naval :p
<Grega> domeno?
<CrazyLemon> potrebna.si :p
<Grega> hm
<Grega> ne vem.. prevec "grdo" se slisi
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<upd> izprazni.se
<upd> :)
<Grega> napolni.me
<upd> al pa to :D
<Grega> fapfapfap.si
<CrazyLemon> perverzneža!
<Grega> jaz bi dal nezni-profesor.si
<Grega> :)
<Grega> nezn profesor je bil dober z njo..
<Grega> in znal je nardit tko, da bilo je lepo..
<Grega> samo za oink se pa kr nimam imena
<Grega> pa mam ene 90% done
<CrazyLemon> najej.se
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> ce noce prodat
<Grega> prasica
<CrazyLemon> kdo?
<Grega> neka vesna
<CrazyLemon> veš kaj
<CrazyLemon> mogu bom rebootat tako router kot pc :(
<Grega> oh no :(
<CrazyLemon> sux i know
<CrazyLemon>  02:07:11 up 28 days,  8:04,  1 user,  load average: 1.09, 1.30, 1.12
<CrazyLemon> sj pc bi še preživel
<CrazyLemon> sam router ga neki Å¡trajka
<Grega> lol
<Grega> gjanezic@Gregor-Janezics-MacBook.local:~> w 2:07  up 34 days,  6:46, 4 users, load averages: 0,11 0,20 0,24
<CrazyLemon> ne hval se s tem lame macbookom!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Grega> laptop! da ti pcjev sploh ne kazem!
<Grega> laptop!!
<CrazyLemon> no sj js ne bi rebootal...sam kernel upgrade čaka že en čas :D
<Grega> domac server ima zdaj ene 140dni uptime, gor je se freebsd 7.1, zdaj en dan bodo pa izdali 8.2 :>
<Grega> ne vem ce sem v roku pol leta naredil kak update :)
<CrazyLemon> nč..router reboot
<Grega> pogresali te bomo :(
<CrazyLemon> brb
<CrazyLemon> back
<Grega> hm?
<Grega> lazes!
<CrazyLemon> em..ne?
<CrazyLemon> [02:13:18] * Loaded log from Fri Jan  7 02:10:59 2011
<CrazyLemon> [02:13:18]
<CrazyLemon> [02:13:18] * Now talking on #ubuntu-si
<Grega> zakaj nisi dol pado!
<CrazyLemon> ne vem..ker pač mam awesome ISPja?
<CrazyLemon> al pač ker je awesome router?
<CrazyLemon> pick one :D
<Grega> psybnc? kdo se sploh to uporablja?
<CrazyLemon> js
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> ..
<CrazyLemon> hm..strani pa še vedno počasi odpira
<CrazyLemon> Status	Connected
<CrazyLemon> Connection Uptime	0 days, 00:04:43
<CrazyLemon> see :)
<Grega> aja, mogoce zato ker sem jaz vpisal ping -f crazylemon
<CrazyLemon> lies!
<CrazyLemon> mrRouter blocks ICMP!
<CrazyLemon> qrba..komarja mam v sobi :D
<Grega> jaz pa kurvo :D
<Grega> zdaj hrgoli
<CrazyLemon> myfreecams doesnt count :))
<Grega> :(
<CrazyLemon> Trenutna hitrost povezave:
<CrazyLemon> 567.80kbps
<CrazyLemon> madrfakr
<Grega> madr gjanezic@Gregor-Janezics-MacBook.local:~> w 2:07  up 34 days,  6:46, 4 users, load averages: 0,11 0,20 0,24
<Grega> ah
<Grega> "madr doesnt count"
<CrazyLemon> tole je pa že en mal annoying
<CrazyLemon> dolg že nism klical na amis.. :D
<Grega> ker nimas t-2.. ena molitev na dan prezene vsak izpad
<Grega> skoraj se rima
<Grega> ce bi papez za amis molil, kot za t-2 bi tud mel 140dni uptime
<CrazyLemon> js ti priporočam da podvojiš molitve za t-2 :D
<Grega> ah.. se malo pa bo zastonj
<Grega> sploh ne vem kaj jim se placujem.. :)
<CrazyLemon> :))
<Grega> ..ker nocem v pekel..
<Grega> nic, i go now
<CrazyLemon> you go with god!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDSQ2Zg2kKM
<Pepelka> YouTube        - CAR
<CrazyLemon> sam tip je res car :DD
<upd> ma pa ne spet ta
<CrazyLemon> ma tip je car :D
<upd> recimo
<upd> !google ma.comcast.net
<Pepelka> Home | Comcast.net Mobile http://m.comcast.net/
<upd> !google comcast isp
<Pepelka> Comcast Official Site | High-Speed Internet, Cable, Phone Service ... http://www.comcast.com/
<upd> waw.
<upd> hmm kdo tu ?
<uni4dfx> upd jaz
<uni4dfx> lih vstal
<upd> ha dobro jutro
<upd> http://www.sis.si/my-measures/#reviews
<Pepelka> My Measures
<upd> mogoče veš kak tole dela
<upd> neko podobno zadevo morm spisat :)
<uni4dfx> huh
<uni4dfx> zajeban
<upd> aja w0f
<upd> če prav razumem tole niti ne zračuna samo dolžine
<upd> je samo beležka da sam vpišeš
<uni4dfx> aha
<uni4dfx> ja to bi Å¡e Å¡teku
<uni4dfx> verjetno ma nek algoritem
<uni4dfx> da pogrunta perspektivo
<uni4dfx> to bi mogu prašat prfoksa za RG pr nas na faksu
<upd> jap tko je ja mah sj me ne zanima
<upd> sm mislu da samo to izračuna
<upd> sam je nemogoče brez ugotovitve oddaljenosti objekta
<upd> sm mislu da bi na veselici to uporabil k je pršut na štangi
<upd> pa morš višino ugotovit :P
<upd> đabe :)
<uni4dfx> haha
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> kms
<uni4dfx> bogdanov Kernel Mode Setting si vklopu?
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> grem spat
<bogdanov> ln
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> re
<andrejz> ra
<bogdanov> kako smo
<andrejz> gre nakak
<andrejz> nekak
<bogdanov> kul pol :)
<teardrop> lo
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] calmpitbull: SpoonWep  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4666/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Ful počasen internet  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4665/new/posts/
<miha> dan
<CrazyLemon> lp
<bogdanov> re
<eMarek> zdravo
<eMarek> kdo tukaj?
<napsy> mhm
<eMarek> nekaj za fax delam glede signalov v linuxu
<eMarek> oziroma glede procesov
<eMarek> mi zna kdo povedat kaj je razlika med siroto in demonom?
<miha> sirota verjetno tista, ko parent proces crknil?
<miha> demon pa pač laufa :)
<eMarek> ja sirota je tisti, ki mu oče umre
<eMarek> sam kaj je potem demon?
<miha> serverski proces, ki ni vezan na terminal
<miha> web server, npr
<eMarek> ja Å¡tekam
<eMarek> pač oba tečeta v ozadju
<eMarek> sam kako bi jst naprimer prpoznal demona?
<bogdanov> to crazy
<bogdanov> IP
<bogdanov> DDOS
<bogdanov> ;)
<roxxxx> oj
<roxxxx> Cl si tu?
<kubanc> a ma kdo HP 6820 prenosnika?
<miha> http://forum.feri.uni-mb.si/Default.aspx?g=posts&m=99321#99321
<Pepelka> webspoon na ubuntu - Tehnična pomoč in nasveti - Forumi FERI
<miha> kaj je to webspoon
<kubanc> ej, a ste ze kdaj slisal, da ce imas nasnete windows 7 , gres donwloadad driverje od HP-ja in ti racunalnik zaklene?
<napsy> lol 50% mam 3. nalogo za kpov
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] : USN-1040-1: Django vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1040-1
<CrazyMelon> lp
<kubanc> a kdo ve kaj narediti v primeru, ce ti ffmpeg vrne vrednost, ko pretvarjas iz flv v mp3: Unable to find a suitable output format for
<kubanc> predolgo ime je bilo za konverzijo :S
<CrazyMelon> pa je sel
<CrazyMelon> hmm... v6 je down
<bogdanov> hehe
<CrazyMelon> js budala napacen v6 zalaufal
<kubanc> v6 stands for?
<CrazyMelon> zdej bo up
<CrazyMelon> ipv6
<CrazyMelon> na gsmju krajsam vse :-)
<CrazyMelon> evo.. rebootal pc in zalaufal v6 in psybnc prek gsmja
<CrazyMelon> matr sm car :-D
<bogdanov> kje pa mas
<ups> :)
<win7> sas banda
<napsy> lp
<napsy> je kdo registriran na finance.si?
<R0b3rt> nein
<Sky[x]> napsy why ?
<napsy> rabim pridit do enga clanka
<bogdanov> :>
<napsy> http://manager.finance.si/299023/Po-kapital-v-tujino
<Pepelka> Manager - Finance.si
<napsy> no bil bi srecen ce bi kaka dusa ki ma account skopirala clanek :)
<CrazyLemon> <napsy> lol 50% mam 3. nalogo za kpov
<CrazyLemon> luzr! :)))
<napsy> hehe
 * CrazyLemon dobu 8 :$
<napsy> 8% ?
<CrazyLemon> naslednja seminarska za KPOV bo bila openvpn related :)
<napsy> ja sm lih dans opazu
<CrazyLemon> ne..8 oceno
<napsy> aja
<napsy> se priporocam za sodelovanje ker zgleda zajebano
<CrazyLemon> openvpn se mi ne zdi tak zajeban
<CrazyLemon> nč..brb..grem js ročno odklopit modem/router ker tale povezava je 2 shitty
<napsy> ok
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> a me kr ni diskonektal ?
<napsy> a-a
<CrazyLemon> čeprav modem ni mel elektrike cca. 3minuti
<CrazyLemon> :)
<napsy> si zgleda pred ping timeout prsu gor
<CrazyLemon> matr sm hud..se grem stavit da bi chuck norris prej odpingal
<napsy> hehe lol
<CrazyLemon> ne gre več k 80 :S
<CrazyLemon> oz do 100 gre več pa ne..pa še to niha
<napsy> ka pa delas
<CrazyLemon> ma internet neki jebe
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem še hard reset narest na modemu
<CrazyLemon> zdej pa bom padu :D
<CrazyLemon> a lahk nekdo downloada wget http://ftp.arnes.si/pub/mirrors/ubuntu-cdimage/maverick/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<CrazyLemon> in mi sporoci hitrost
<CrazyLemon> a ve kdo ker je že support email za @amis.net ?
<CrazyLemon> podpora? helpdesk?
<Sky[x]> kr na oboje pošlji pa še na info zdravn
<Sky[x]> eden ti bo že odgovoru
<eMarek> pozdrav vsem :)
<CrazyLemon> lp
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> lol ker hostname maš eMarek :D
<CrazyLemon> ker hostname pa ma? :)
<Sky[x]> gateway/web/freenode/ip.89.142.65.236
<CrazyLemon> pejt tudi ti na webchat.freenode.net pa boš ti mel podoben :)
<CrazyLemon> +tudi
<eMarek> nisem glih irc majster
<eMarek> sam domnevam da je to od tega, ker sem na webircu
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> torej za vse tiste k mate amis..support mail je podpora@ :D
<eMarek> vprašanje
<eMarek> imam datoteko
<eMarek> v katerem naprimer piše
<eMarek> po vrsticah
<eMarek> www.najdi.si 15
<eMarek> www.google.com 3
<eMarek> www.blabla.xxx 7
<eMarek> zdaj bi pa rad te informacije prebral
<eMarek> ima kdo kako idejo?
<eMarek> v basu seveda
<eMarek> bsahu*
<eMarek> bashu*
<eMarek> :D
<CrazyLemon> eMarek kubanc obvlada bash ti b on povedal :D
<eMarek> kubanc
<eMarek> pomoč bi nucal :)
<kubanc> povej
<kubanc> ce se znam kej
<eMarek> imam datoteko v kateri po vrsticah piše
<kubanc> samo CrazyLemon je tud mal sarkazma pokazal
<eMarek> www.najdi.si 12
<eMarek> www.google.com 54
<eMarek> www.blabla.xxx 7
<eMarek> pač tako naprej
<kubanc> ja
<CrazyLemon> nism pokazal.. ti si par mescev nazaj aktivno 'bashiral' :)
<eMarek> sedaj moram pa brati po vrsticah
<kubanc> kaj mors brati?, ascii znake?
<eMarek> pač te linke moram pingat na vsakih n sekund
<kubanc> ahm, to mam ze nekje reseno :D
<kubanc> sam mal..
<eMarek> ste imel kdaj tako nalogo na faxu? :D
<kubanc> eMarek, sm ze najdu
<kubanc> ja smo mel..
<eMarek> pri operacijskih? :D
<kubanc> eMarek, http://paste.ubuntu.com/551578/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Pastebin
<kubanc> tukile mas
<kubanc> ;)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: SpoonWep  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4666/new/posts/
<eMarek> v bistvu točn to nucam, preverjat ali so računalniki dosegljivi ali ne
<eMarek> pa Å¡e nekaj z nekimi demoni se moram zdjle zafrkavat
<eMarek> ful ti hvala!!
<kubanc> procesi, child pa parent, al kaj?
<eMarek> ja to
<kubanc> tud to mam nekje ;D
<eMarek> na kater fax si hodu? :D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> fri naloge :))
<CrazyLemon> zdj me kliče tip z amisa pa pravi da bi mogu dosegat v teoriji do 9mbit/s
<eMarek> kubanc, če imaš še kje rešene naloge, se zelo priporočam :D
<kubanc> eMarek, bom bom
<kubanc> sam zdele morm singstar deluxe postimat ;)
<eMarek> ok
<kubanc> sm ze
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> kva rabs...
<kubanc> katere programa
<eMarek> najbrž niste mel iste naloge ampak vseen
<eMarek> ste imel kaj glede demona spreverjvalniki?
<kubanc> povej, kaj rabs
<eMarek> ste kdaj delal kakšnega demona?
<eMarek> ki s preverjevalniki preverja ali so dosegljivi računalniki?
<kubanc> kaksnimi preverjevalniki?
<eMarek> pač neke funkcije
<eMarek> nč bom jst tole kr naprej delal pa ko bom na kakšen problem naletu te bom vprašal :)
<kubanc> ok
<eMarek> evo eno vprašanje
<eMarek> v spremenljivki vrstica imamo zapisano
<eMarek> www.nekajblabla.xxx 14
<eMarek> kako bi zdaj ta stringa razbil na dva dela?
<eMarek> string*
<zdobersek> strsplit
<zdobersek> kter jezik?
<eMarek> bash
<zdobersek> eh
<eMarek> hehe
<R0b3rt> !google bash parse string
<Pepelka> Parse String in a Bash script http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/parse-string-in-a-bash-script-280252/
<R0b3rt> dj mal se potrud ane
<eMarek> sem najdu eno verzijo s cut
<eMarek> sam je manuel od cut bolj salb
<eMarek> slab
<eMarek> tako, da niti ne vem kako deluje :)
<R0b3rt> tui jas ne
<zdobersek> eMarek, http://trac.webkit.org/browser/trunk/LayoutTests/platform/gtk/Skipped#L11 tule je en primer uporabe
<Pepelka> /trunk/LayoutTests/platform/gtk/Skipped – WebKit
<eMarek> tnx
<eMarek> saj zdaj sem že naprej
<eMarek> mroam do polnoči oddat, tako da moram mal pohitet
<R0b3rt> :)
<R0b3rt> !translate sl en premisliti
<Pepelka> think
<R0b3rt> !translate en sl rethink
<Pepelka> premisliti
<R0b3rt> napsy:
<CrazyLemon> ker je ukaz na ubuntuju da prikaže vse arp tabele?
<CrazyLemon> arp -a ?
<R0b3rt> da.
<R0b3rt> pa če hočeš res vidit vse prej pošlji icmp paket na broadcast
<CrazyLemon> sam problem je
<CrazyLemon> da na win7 nism pingal broadcast
<CrazyLemon> pa mi je izpisalo malo morje tabel
<R0b3rt> seveda ostanejo shranjene od prej, verjetno imaš wifi
<CrazyLemon> kle pa noče..oz ne morem pingat broadcasta v WAN
<R0b3rt> wifi pa se na kartici filtrira prek mac-a layer 2
<CrazyLemon> ni  bil wifi
<CrazyLemon> bil je direkten konekt na modem
<CrazyLemon> in na novo ustanovljena DSL povezava
<R0b3rt> pol pa ne vem, možno da se shrani v sistemu to
<R0b3rt> no če pa ne moreš ping'at oz. lahko in je blokiran icmp, lahko arp pakete pošlješ
<CrazyLemon> nč..naj se na amisu mal s tem ukvarjajo..grem js tv gledat :)
<R0b3rt> :)
<R0b3rt> !translate sl tr ko te zapusti
<Pepelka> ne zaman terk
<R0b3rt> Grega:
<Grega> w00t
<CrazyLemon> tudi pri arnesu so ratali Å¡alabajzerji
<CrazyLemon> že en mesec nobenga replya
<bogdanov> re
<CrazyLemon> (b)re
<bogdanov> sta ima
<CrazyLemon> nč od nč
<bogdanov> jst sm
<bogdanov> kr zaspau
<bogdanov> do zdele
<bogdanov> :S
#ubuntu-si 2011-01-08
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> ni čudno da si pol celo noč kle :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_ZjBJv-rA0
<bogdanov> kva ti kva se dela
<Pepelka> YouTube        - RED - Trailer
<CrazyLemon> tole je že v videoteki :D
<bogdanov> hee
<bogdanov> :D
<R0b3rt> zdej bomo na 24kur cel let moral poslušat o apokapapalipsi za vsakega pofukanega ptiča k bo padu na tla
<CrazyLemon> najbl smešno mi je k navajajo da se o tem na internetu pogovarjajo
<CrazyLemon> mislim..internet je njihov vir da se folk 'boji' apokalipse... ocitno 24ur preveč berejo 4chan & shit :)
<R0b3rt> heh ja bacili so
<R0b3rt> uni so že na fdv-ju apokalipso doživel
<R0b3rt> k so jih posili na wcju
<R0b3rt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URF5_cPunpM&feature=player_embedded#at=12
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Porno King - Jaz Sem Tvoja Muca
<R0b3rt> po pa to za pomiritev
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Kje lahko najdete igre za Ubuntu?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4293/new/posts/
<bogdanov> haaha
<bogdanov> sperma na kruh ful poceni
<bogdanov> fall porno king nesejebat
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> http://pastebin.ca/2040515
<bogdanov> ima kdo
<Pepelka> pastebin - Anonymous - post number 2040515
<R0b3rt> a nisi še čuo :)
<CrazyLemon> poslal sm mu pa ping poročilo kjer je 23% loss
<CrazyLemon> HOW THE FUCK IS THAT NORMAL
<bogdanov> phenom II 555
<bogdanov> alia 550
<R0b3rt> CrazyLemon: če je ping loss maš router u pizdi
<R0b3rt> mislem v riti če pizde nimaš
<R0b3rt> :)
<bogdanov> HAHAH
<CrazyLemon> R0b3rt a ti tudi delaš za kak ISP? :)
<R0b3rt> ne Å¡e
<bogdanov> on je andrej otta
<bogdanov> pri siolu
<bogdanov> HAh
<R0b3rt> hahaha :D
<R0b3rt> ta peder je mene zajebu k smo hekal :)
<bogdanov> :))))))))))))))
<R0b3rt> k me je klical da mam virus
<R0b3rt> k računalnike napada prek ssh
<CrazyLemon> Round-Trip: 29.837 min, 90.702 avg, 263.513 max (ms)
<CrazyLemon>    Packets: 20 transmitted, 18 received, 10% lost
<CrazyLemon> tole je z routerja poslano
<R0b3rt> sm reku gospod pa nimam virusa jest mam linux :
<R0b3rt> d
<bogdanov> vem jst nega
<R0b3rt> CrazyLemon: hm :)
<bogdanov> tud
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> in R0b3rt ko sem testiral ni bilo routerja vmes..like i said before
<CrazyLemon> :)
<R0b3rt> aja
<R0b3rt> CrazyLemon: kaj si pa pingal ?
<CrazyLemon> amis
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> aj tebe tud andrej ota
<bogdanov> odslovu
<bogdanov> ?
<CrazyLemon> zdej nek miha se men kle dela pameten :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> kje
<CrazyLemon> sam se izgovarjajo na 'odstopanja'
<CrazyLemon> zrinem jim odstopanja v rit
<bogdanov> as
<bogdanov> klicov
<bogdanov> na amis
<CrazyLemon> tist popoldan k me je klical mi pravi da lahk 9mbit dosegam
<CrazyLemon> ta zdej se mi pa izgovarja da je treba upostevat odstopanja
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> rec
<bogdanov> da bo udp
<bogdanov> ddosu use centrale
<bogdanov> ce naus mu 1gb
<bogdanov> linije
<Sky[x]> lol
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<R0b3rt> ja reč da bo cel amis apokalipso doživel za en teden če ti ne zrihtajo
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> da nebojo
<bogdanov> 2012
<bogdanov> že
<bogdanov> prj dozivel
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> jim bom napisal "ptiči bodo padali okrog amisa če ne zrihtate to!"
<R0b3rt> haha :)
<bogdanov> :))
<R0b3rt> oh ja :)
<R0b3rt> CrazyLemon: to ti tko dela enkrat normalno pol pa kr naenkrat zalagira use pa ne odpre strani ane
<CrazyLemon> ne :)
<R0b3rt> skoz počas ?
<CrazyLemon> sj zdj dela kr ok
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> prej je pa počasi  odpiralo :D
<bogdanov> kva se tolazs
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> NE DELA DOBR!
<CrazyLemon> sam download pri speedtestu pa je 0.8
<bogdanov> hahahah
<bogdanov> as na 54k
<bogdanov> presaltu
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> ma prešaltu jim bom mamico :D
<bogdanov> hehe
<R0b3rt> :D:D
<CrazyLemon> ful seedan torrent meni pa ne gre čez 80kb/s
<R0b3rt> k si jim težil da ti počas dela pa so ti profil zamenjal
<R0b3rt> lohk je tud na centrali kaj narobe s parico :)
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> at linije
<bogdanov> niso resetiral
<CrazyLemon> sj sm jim takoj v prvem mailu napisal da pregledajo profil
<CrazyLemon> pol me pa tip kliče pa reku lepo da je profil v redu
<CrazyLemon> pa da ni videt napak
<CrazyLemon> ne more pa se poglobit v problem ker sm na telekomovi centrali :)
<R0b3rt> aa ta fora :) najebu si tko k vsi
<CrazyLemon> zdj pa mi tale miha neki govori da moram  upoštevat odstopanja
<bogdanov> hehe
<CrazyLemon> R0b3rt ma problem je da mi je celo leto net delal bp :)
<CrazyLemon> nism pa jih klical najmanj leto pa pol
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> sj bo pol
<bogdanov> dan dva
<bogdanov> pav mem
<bogdanov> :D
<R0b3rt> seveda so odstopanja ampak samo ob preveliki oddaljenosti od centrale
<R0b3rt> ah ne bo mem
<R0b3rt> to se nikol samo ne poprav
<bogdanov> lah da kej
<bogdanov> rihtajo
<bogdanov> na central
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov mogoče res..ampak ta dan dva jim bom pa težil.. če misli da se bo rešlo samo od sebe bi pač reku "počakte dan dva ter opazujte linijo ter nam sporočite če ne bo bolje" pa je
<bogdanov> pa ta neve
<bogdanov> kaj bo ta lame tehnik vedu
<R0b3rt> enga novga uporabnika so mu dal na isto parico k je on zato mu dela počas
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ne rihtajo nič ker dobim obvestilo o rihtanju central :)
<bogdanov> nevem no
<bogdanov> jst mislm da sev zrihtal :)
<CrazyLemon> Dne 13.1.2011 se bodo izvajala vzdrževalna dela na aktivni opremi Telekoma Slovenije. Med 00:00 in 5:00 bo moteno celotno omrežje Telekoma Slovenije zaradi posodobitve omrežja.          <- taka obvestila :)
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> as doma
<bogdanov> resetiru ze modem
<bogdanov> HAHA
<CrazyLemon> hehe..ti se hecaš sam to pri 90% uporabnikov dejansko reši problem
<CrazyLemon> k centrala pošlje mal čudne napake modemu pa se mu strga :D
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> crazy a pa si zdj
<bogdanov> direkt na modem
<bogdanov> povezan
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> al prek rutrja
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> zdj sm na routerju
<CrazyLemon> testiral sm pa na modemu
<bogdanov> direktno iz modema same shit?
<CrazyLemon> podobno ja
<bogdanov> nevem pol ces resetiru pa use majo oni problem
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov si vidu tole http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBzxw9z6knQ ???? :))
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Božićna
<bogdanov> hahaa
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> poglej si Å¡e njegov video 'CAR'
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> res hud..sam udpju ni všeč :))
<bogdanov> sm vidu ja
<bogdanov> aj rec volim te
<bogdanov> jaja volis me
<bogdanov> HAHA
<CrazyLemon> haha..k mu kao govori kaj bo obleka..pa on njej 'ne ne boš to oblekla'..pa tist s frendicami..haha res je car :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> una te bo nardila kurvo
<bogdanov> haa
<CrazyLemon> ja ja :DD
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> nokia n8?
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> kaj je z njo ? :)
<bogdanov> stroj
<CrazyLemon> a mi jo boš dal al kaj :D
<bogdanov> kej android
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> igral bi se z njo ja..sam ne dolg k je symbian3 gor :D
<bogdanov> HAha
<bogdanov> toj res
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> sam zgleda da je kr cool telefon..okrog 4mio so jih že  prodal :)
<bogdanov> ja
<CrazyLemon> a pozna kdo ker program k ti beleži hitrost ?
<CrazyLemon> tko da lahk vidm za nazaj :)
<bogdanov> dd-wrt
<bogdanov> a nima opcije
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> nimam dd-wrt
<CrazyLemon> mam tomato
<CrazyLemon> ampak res ma to opcijo :)
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> opa...zdej je na trenutke celo 100kb/s hitrost!
<bogdanov> :)))
<bogdanov> sj sebo pobolsal
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> a kdo ve za ksn good radio z usbjam? do 150eu
<CrazyLemon> pioneerja si kup
<bogdanov> a mas ti
<bogdanov> pionerja
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> zvocnike
<bogdanov> mam pioner ja
<bogdanov> radio bi biu tud kul
<bogdanov> da vidm mau
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> sm ga mel..zdj ga ma stari
<CrazyLemon> star cca. 5 let :D
<CrazyLemon> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/slika.png
<CrazyLemon> glej kok je bil peak za download v zadnjih 24h
<bogdanov> hehe
<CrazyLemon> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/1300074419/avtoradio-lg-lcf-800or
<Pepelka> Avtoradio LG LCF-800OR - mimovrste=)
<CrazyLemon> ni pioneer je pa lep :)
<R0b3rt> :)
<R0b3rt> pioner pioner best
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> dobr ja
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> vem
<bogdanov> da se pr sonijih
<bogdanov> tak rang
<bogdanov> kvarjo full glave
<bogdanov> pa pol nebere
<bogdanov> cez cajt
<bogdanov> sux
<CrazyLemon> mah kaj js vem..js sm mel v starem avtu od sonya zvočnike in so bli kr cool
<R0b3rt> če si reku že do 150 http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/1300072417/avtoradio-pioneer-deh-5200sd#pictures
<Pepelka> Avtoradio Pioneer DEH-5200SD - mimovrste=)
<R0b3rt> si tole kup pa maš mer za skoz
<bogdanov> sm gledu
<bogdanov> tega
<bogdanov> ja
<CrazyLemon> tale ma lep tisti gumb za glasnost
<bogdanov> sam
<bogdanov> bi rd
<bogdanov> da je rdeca osvetlitev
<CrazyLemon> sam v displayu pa ma miljardo stvari
<bogdanov> da pase h armatur
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> Å¡meker wannabe!!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> hahaha
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> kersme
<CrazyLemon> lej..kupiš si unga pa še en flomaster pa pobarvaš
<bogdanov> http://www.exploit-db.com/local/
<bogdanov> haha
<Pepelka> Local Exploits - Exploit Database
<bogdanov> sam res crazy
<R0b3rt> bogdanov: a boš sebe pohekal
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> da vidm kok je zbugan
<bogdanov> ubuntu
<bogdanov> :PP
<R0b3rt> bl je kernel k buuntu
<bogdanov> JA
<bogdanov> :P
<bogdanov> toj pa to
<bogdanov> 6 mesecni release
<bogdanov> :P
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> kje si drgac tist graf
<bogdanov> dobu?
<CrazyLemon> !google wrt tomato
<Pepelka> Tomato Firmware | polarcloud.com http://www.polarcloud.com/tomato
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov> aha
<bogdanov> semje zdel
<R0b3rt> spavat gn
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> ln
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> sicer pa zakaj
<bogdanov> tomato ne dd-wrt
<R0b3rt> tomato je nadgradnja oz. boljša verzija dd-ja :P
<bogdanov> ah
<bogdanov> domet
<bogdanov> ma bolsi
<bogdanov> dd-wrt
<bogdanov> qos
<bogdanov> tomato
<bogdanov> :P
<Neo--> domet?
<Neo--> to pa prvic slisim
<Neo--> a mas kaksn link?
<bogdanov> em to sm brau po forumih k so testiral stvari na use mozne nacine :)
<bogdanov> kva pa openwrt ma kdo?
<CrazyLemon> nima nč bolši domet
<CrazyLemon> če pa misliš da ma bolši domet
<CrazyLemon> pa lahk spremeniš nastavitve :)
<bogdanov> em
<bogdanov> testirano
<CrazyLemon> drugač tudi tomato ma qos :)
<bogdanov> pri vseh istih
<bogdanov> nastavitvah
<bogdanov> ma bolsi domet dd-wrt
<bogdanov> sj pram qos
<Neo--> tomato ma lepe grafke! :)
<bogdanov> za tomato
<CrazyLemon> kako je lahk bolši domet če so iste nastavitve :D
<CrazyLemon> res je Neo-- ! :)
<bogdanov> nenajdem link k so testiral :)
<bogdanov> jao
<bogdanov> :D
<Neo--> ma
<Neo--> dokler mi nese cez 2 steni + eno zunanjo steno sem happy :D
<bogdanov> ker rutr pa mas
<Neo--> wrt54gl
<bogdanov> aha
<CrazyLemon> "Spoštovani!
<CrazyLemon> Po ponovnem preverjanju je odstopanje previsoko."
<CrazyLemon> e moj miha..
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem spat
<CrazyLemon> n8
<bogdanov> :)
<Grega> a ti nikol ne spis?
<bogdanov> ne
<bogdanov> ko ti da nespis
<bogdanov> :)
<Grega> jaz sem batman
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> kul
<Grega> It's a hard job but someone has to do it
<bogdanov> :))
<upd> bu
<upd> gues who is back
<upd> it's upd
<upd> buhahahaha!!!
<uni4dfx> hello
<upd> o lejga
<upd> a ti si spet že ustov :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: domace karaoke ultrastar deluxe  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4667/new/posts/
<miha> je kdo kdaj mel shoutcast server?
<bogdanov> re
<uni4dfx> miha jst
<CrazyLemon> js njim dejte mi net popravit oni ga pokvarijo...
<Sky[x]> lol
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> a mas sekr
<bogdanov> probleme
<t3ch> ce bi kdo installal gentoo pa se mu ne da kompajlat.... http://gentoo.m5it.co.cc/
<Pepelka> gentoo binary packages
<t3ch> ma tu binarne pakete
<t3ch> pepelka you are fast :)
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ma sj vidiš da mi celo jutro ni delal internet :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] jodlajodla: Poročanje napak v prevodih ubuntuja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4313/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Poročanje napak v prevodih ubuntuja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4313/new/posts/
<yang> bogdanov: si dobil ?
<miha> na daljavo predvajanje muzke http://forum.feri.uni-mb.si/Default.aspx?g=posts&m=99342&#99342
<Pepelka> Poslušanje glasbe - Tehnična pomoč in nasveti - Forumi FERI
 * miha ma preveč cajta
<Sky[x]> :))
<miha> client server pa command line izvede ukaz, bi delal tud za linux z drugačno potjo do programa :)
<miha> v bistvu bolj zanimiv del je kako dobiš imenike sproti ko se odpirajo
<Grega> drumbox!!!!
<miha> Grega: napis :
<miha> :)
<Grega> kaj vam ni jasno?!
<Grega> v drumboxu je vse! vseeee
<miha> napisi na forum ane
<Grega> ni mi
<miha> :D
<miha> dj no
<Grega> daj ti
<miha> ne, jst ne poznam to
<Grega> http://drumbox.webapps.si/
<Pepelka> drumbox
<Grega> ne rabis bit ravno genij, da vpises v polje ime komada in ga dodas na listo..
<miha> poglej sm pastal :)
<Grega> kojn
<Grega> :)
<miha> :)
<miha> itk
<Grega> tak!
<Grega> dva dni ze codam ko fukjeeennn \o/
<Grega> http://drumbox.webapps.si/#DT1KRZOK4VE
<Pepelka> drumbox
<miha> :) fajn tole ja. sam on ma na namiznega zgleda ozvocenje, je pa pr prenosniku, pa se mu ne da vstajat... podpiraš to? :)
<miha> da na prenosniku klikne
<miha> pa namizni Å¡pila :)
<miha> pravi da remote desktop počas
<miha> al narobe to razumem
<Grega> nisem sploh prebrat, cist sem v eno drugo stvar zatopljen.. v bistvu bi se dalo scodat nek remote control, ampak.. ne vem, ce bom sel delat kaj takega
<Grega> jaz bi si nekega cheapass pilota kupil
<Grega> verjetno obstaja kaj.. preko bluetooth
<miha> :)
<Grega> aja, samo pol pa nimas seznama..
<Grega> ..jebiga.. zivljenje ni potica
<Grega> aja
<Grega> iTunes podpira remote control!
<miha> moj source sproti dobiva podimenike in datoteke ob klikanju.
<miha> aha
<Grega> neka Home opcija je..
<Grega> Home Sharing
<miha> java set platform look and feel
<miha> oops
<miha> http://www.apple.com/itunes/remote/
<miha> tole :)
<Pepelka> Apple - iTunes - Remote
<Grega> hm, mozno ja
<miha> http://www.engadget.com/2005/12/13/how-to-control-itunes-from-any-web-browser/
<Pepelka> How-To: Control iTunes from any web browser -- Engadget
<Grega> apple pac ;)
<miha> ma bom jst portal to svoje na android :)
<Sky[x]> Grega: že kej sprobal apps store ?
<Grega> vceraj sem updejtal in zagnal.. ampak mi je potem zacelo tezit za neko geslo pa sem pustil
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> bom pol probal če se mi bo dal restartat komp :)
<CrazyLemon> zeh!
<upd> ja dobro jutro ane
<CrazyLemon> ko bi le bilo dobro jutro!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<upd> :))
<napsy> CrazyLemon: ej a se slucajn spomnes pri analizi .. ka je ze fora ce mas e^(x-1) kok se to ze po neki formuli posebni zracuna?
<CrazyLemon> napsy preveč me prašaš :)
<CrazyLemon> ne spomnem se nč analize
<napsy> aja
<napsy> ko to vem da sma ful dolg studirala
<napsy> pa pol prsla do neke formule
<lynxlynxlynx> vstaviš x :)
<CrazyLemon> čak bom pregledal list
<napsy> mm heh mislim odvod tega
<napsy> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> zakaj bi bil poseben?
<napsy> po spominu neki vem da se ne odvaja kot obicajno
<napsy> sam mogoce se motim
<lynxlynxlynx> (e^(x-1))'= (x-1)'e^(x-1) = e^(x-1)
<napsy> hm
<lynxlynxlynx> obicna f(g(x))'
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da je kr e^x
<lynxlynxlynx> magari nared substitucijo w=x-1
<CrazyLemon> nimam pa nikjer tega zapisanga
<lynxlynxlynx> grem preverit
<CrazyLemon> pravilo pa je e^x' =e^x
<napsy> ne sj wolfram enako vrze ven
<napsy> tk da bo verjetno res
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=derive%28exp%28x-1%29%29 :)
<CrazyLemon> tko da konstanta sam ostane tam
<lynxlynxlynx> jp
<Pepelka> derive&#x28;exp&#x28;x-1&#x29;&#x29; - Wolfram|Alpha
<napsy> sam neki mam v spominu da se ena rec mal drugace odvaja
<lynxlynxlynx> če bi blo množenje bi fasal še faktor
<CrazyLemon> ne spomnem se čist nč več :)
<lynxlynxlynx> gimnazija je daleč, ja
<CrazyLemon> v Å¡oli nism mel tega..oz ne da bi se js spomnu
<CrazyLemon> :)
<napsy>    za gimnazijce je drugace ... mi smo lih odvode na hitrco obdelal v 4. letniku
<napsy> zato me pa me tu na faxu zdj tepe mal
<lynxlynxlynx> na faksu je fajn, ker ti pokažejo dy/dx notacijo, ki je bla prej samo pri integralih
<lynxlynxlynx> prek tega lažje poenostavljaš odvode, vsaj približno no
<lynxlynxlynx> klikni tam na wolframu more, pa ti še to substitucijo pokaže
<napsy> ok kul
<lynxlynx> http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=derive%28exp%287x%5E2-1%29%29 <-- ta je mal boljši
<Pepelka> derive&#x28;exp&#x28;7x&#x5e;2-1&#x29;&#x29; - Wolfram|Alpha
<lynxlynx> [Error] Connection to Server irc.freenode.org lost: no error. <-- :)
<napsy> hmm ja
<napsy> aja mislim da se eksponent posebej odvaja?
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<upd> seveda ekstopnen se posebaj
<lynxlynxlynx> tako kot če bi mel npr. sin(4x)
<lynxlynxlynx> poljubno globoko
<lynxlynxlynx> f(g(x))' = g'(x)°f'(x)
<Sky[x]> http://www.themobilefanatics.com/nokia-e7-initial-hands-on-makes-an-appearance-at-ces-after-all/
<Pepelka> Nokia E7 Initial hands-on | The Mobile Fanatics
<CrazyLemon> sux
<Sky[x]> telefon "zgleda"  vredu
<Sky[x]> nv kašne ma specs
<Sky[x]> pa ni androida gor :D
<CrazyLemon> dovolj je da vidiš 'symbian'
<CrazyLemon> pa te mine :)
<Sky[x]> jp
<CrazyLemon> n8/n7 sta lepa
<CrazyLemon> sam spet..symbian :)
<Sky[x]> ma ja
<Sky[x]> sam menepr androidu bega to da
<Sky[x]> pol kr ene aplikacije pošiljajo tvoje podatke kermu
<Sky[x]> ane
<Sky[x]> nimaš neke zasebnosti preveč
<upd> kingkong :D
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWsQQgbKkjc&feature=player_embedded#! discoo pogooo yeaa
<Pepelka> YouTube        - FRAUENARZT & MANNY MARC - DISCO POGO (ORIGINAL SONG)
<lynxlynxlynx> 27mio ogledov :O
<upd> mja gledam ta prvi komentar kaj je povezava
<upd> opala
<Sky[xx]> lp
<CrazyLemon> Sky[xx] na katerem smart phoneu pa maš zasebnost?
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> sj ne veš kaj vse aplikacija počne
<lynxlynxlynx> če lahko pogledaš kodo, bodo vsaj drugi paranoiki preverili namesto tebe
<lynxlynxlynx> huh, ratal mi je internal compiler error sprogramirat
<CrazyLemon> od cca. 30 aplikacij katerih imam 'uradno' nameščenih je sam ena taka kjer lahko zdownloadaš kodo :)
<Sky[xx]> :)
<lynxlynxlynx> problem ja
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa itak pišejo dovoljenja preden namestiš aplikacijo
<lynxlynxlynx> neki podobnega kot gnu bi moral nastat
<lynxlynxlynx> gnoid
<CrazyLemon> gnoid? :D
<lynxlynxlynx> v začetnih fazah 'd' ne bi izgovarjal
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> http://www.service-repository.com/client/start
<Pepelka> Generic SOAP Client Web GUI
<CrazyLemon> haha..rešitev naloge :D
<Sky[xx]> Posodabljamo sistem. Vrnite se ob 23:15. Pozor: Pazite se pingvinov, saj so ob tem letnem casu izredno krvolocni. :D
<CrazyLemon> a ve kdo kako dobit 'dynamic web project' v eclipse ?
<CrazyLemon> zdj mam sam static :S
<Sky[xx]> kaj točno naj bi blo to crazy
<Sky[xx]> zdj sem začel eclipse uporablat :>
<CrazyLemon> pejt v project explorer
<CrazyLemon> pa kreiraj nov projekt
<CrazyLemon> pa dej other
<CrazyLemon> pa najdi dynamic web project
<CrazyLemon> če maš
<Sky[xx]> smeh, http://kreksi.net/ je mirror za eclipse :D
<Pepelka> KREKSI.net - gostovanje spletnih strani
<CrazyLemon> kreksi je mirror za dost tega
<Sky[xx]> sam mal da si eclipse dol potegnem :>
<CrazyLemon> sam mal?
<Sky[xx]> k zdj ga mam sam na Å¡ihtu :>
<CrazyLemon> eclipse je cca. 180MB
<CrazyLemon> tko da ne bo mal
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Sky[xx]> če ti gre 2000kb/s pol ni panike :)
<CrazyLemon> itak da je
<CrazyLemon> če gre 2000kB/s
<CrazyLemon> pol ni panike
<Sky[xx]> ja tko ni :)
<Sky[xx]> KB/s
<Sky[xx]> evo :D
<Sky[xx]> aja sej ga mam že dol eh
<Sky[xx]> jst mam tud sam static web
<CrazyLemon> madrfakr
<CrazyLemon> znorel bom zaradi tega eclipsea
<Sky[xx]> sej ti pravm netbeans je zakon pa simpl :D
<Sky[xx]> pa pregleden !
<CrazyLemon> povej to prof. & asistentom @ fri :)
<Sky[xx]> a so kšni posebni razlogi da morš eclipse uporablat ?
<CrazyLemon> ja..ker vsa navodila govorijo kako se to naredi v eclipseu :D
<Sky[xx]> aha
<CrazyLemon> neki sm inštaliral in dobu dynamic web project!
<CrazyLemon> who's da man? coz i aint :D
<CrazyLemon> matr..več k 3 dni sm rabu za to :D
<bogdanov> hh
<CrazyLemon> dobro jutro bogdanov !
<Sky[xx]> in kaj je to neki crazy  ? :D
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> kos vedu crazy
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov je taka ura :))
<CrazyLemon> Sky[xx] kaj je to kaj neki
<bogdanov> :))
<Sky[xx]> CrazyLemon> neki sm inštaliral in dobu dynamic web project!
<Sky[xx]> zanima me kaj si inštalirov ? :D
<CrazyLemon> javaee developer tools
<CrazyLemon> neki takega
<Sky[xx]> aja to rabiš za javo ?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<Sky[xx]> CrazyLemon: veš kaj je slabost netbeansa
<Sky[xx]> da ga ne dobiš v zipu tko kot eclipse
<Sky[xx]> ga morš naložit
<Sky[xx]> da grem še mal pogledat če je netbeans tud v zipu da sam odpakiraš in dela :>
<Sky[xx]> hudo
<Sky[xx]> netbeans tud lahko dol potegneš sam v zipu odpakiraš in dela =)
<CrazyLemon> jebeš to
<CrazyLemon> kako se uporablja proxy v jsp
<CrazyLemon> to mene sam zanima
<Grega> kaj naj bo "pametno oglasevanje", "ucinkovito oglasevanje", "hitro oglasevanje" ... nekaj petindvajsetega
#ubuntu-si 2011-01-09
<CrazyLemon> popizdu bom s tem jspjem
<Sky[xx]> ej u izi no :P
<CrazyLemon> [A-Z]{2}-\d{5}      <- kaj tole pomeni?    od a-z prva dva znaka..kaj pa pol ?
<Sky[xx]> - pojma nimam kva pomen
<Sky[xx]> d pomen al številke al pa črke
<Sky[xx]> pa male mislm da ker je z malo napisan
<Grega> pizdaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaa aa
<Grega> zakaj ne unescapea htmlja?!?!!zakaaaajjjj
<Grega> grem se ubit, bbl
<Neo--> see you in the next life
<CrazyLemon> see you in 20
<CrazyLemon> prvo me java jebe...in kurcev eclipse
<CrazyLemon> zdj Å¡e python
<Neo--> nemogoce
<Neo--> :)
<CrazyLemon> zdej me python posluša
<CrazyLemon> problem pa je ker mi žogica od biljarda gre v višino lol
<CrazyLemon> how the hell
<CrazyLemon> ah..js budala dal da se y veča za 1 :S
<Neo--> kva pa delas
<CrazyLemon> moram naredit eno simple 'animacijo' v vpythonu
<Neo--> should be straighforward enough :)
<CrazyLemon> še preveč bo! :D
<CrazyLemon> sam upam da ne bo Å¡el srfat in iskat source
<CrazyLemon> ker ga bo prehitro najdu :D
<Neo--> a za fax?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<Neo--> :)
<Sky[xx]> fuck ker shortcut nej naštimam za commit v netbeans k je vse že neki zaseden :>
<Sky[xx]> ctrl + d :>
<Sky[xx]> sam noče prjet grrr
<Sky[xx]> worka:)
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> pri biljardu se mi kroga noče ustavit
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> že 3min se premika
<CrazyLemon> haha
<Neo--> perpetum mobile:)
<CrazyLemon> svašta D
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> fck yea..ustavla se je!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> no vsaj neki sm naredu :)
<CrazyLemon> nč..pa se pejmo še mal sax/dom/jaxb učit :)
<bogdanov> re
<bogdanov> :>
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] miletre: problem z namestitvijo programov  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4668/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Vragec: problem z namestitvijo programov  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4668/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: problem z namestitvijo programov  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4668/new/posts/
<upd> A: A veš da obstaja življenje izven interneta?
<upd> B: A Res? Daj mi link!
<Alyosha> :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] stjan: Nastavitev ethernet, premajhna hitrost interneta  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4669/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] upd: Nastavitev ethernet, premajhna hitrost interneta  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4669/new/posts/
<upd> Malformed packet: GSM over IP
<upd> wtf
<bogdanov> re
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> !google ipa protocol
<upd> re
<Pepelka> IPA - Internet Protocol Address http://birds-eye.net/definition/acronym/?id=1161736293
<bogdanov> kva se dela
<bogdanov> upd
<upd> ma tle kr eni pakete
<upd> paketi
<upd> M-SEARCH * HTTP/1.1
<upd> Host:[FF02::C]:1900
<upd> ST:urn:Microsoft Windows Peer Name Resolution Protocol: V4:IPV6:LinkLocal
<upd> Man:"ssdp:discover"
<upd> MX:3
<upd> joj ta win kaj ga bom zabil nekam :)
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> as ustimu kej
<bogdanov> ?
<Alyosha> je tu kdo ki se je kdaj kaj ukvarjal z gameserverji?
<Alyosha> counter strike: source
<Alyosha> bolj natančno:D
<Alyosha> mam eno tašno malo smešno uprašanje:D
<Alyosha> kako u steamu zalawfat dva serverja pač z različnimi mapami?:D
<Alyosha> jaz pač hostam server ne
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] stjan: Nastavitev ethernet, premajhna hitrost interneta  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4669/new/posts/
<Alyosha> rešu:D
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ma qrac sm rešu..vidiš da še vedno me diskonekta
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> a jim nis
<bogdanov> Å¡e
<bogdanov> jebov mater?
<CrazyLemon> hm..zgleda da tokrat niso oni krivi
<CrazyLemon> ampak ipv6
<CrazyLemon> ker v logu routerja nič ni videt
<CrazyLemon> nč..brb
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Nastavitev ethernet, premajhna hitrost interneta  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4669/new/posts/
<bogdanov> :D
<Tadej> fantje rabim mal pomoci
<Tadej> mam ubuntu 10.10
<Tadej> in firefox
<Tadej> in vsaketok (1x na dan) mi komplet sistem zmrzne, ko zapiram tabe v ff
<Tadej> a je mel kdo podoben problem?
<bogdanov> aj ksn
<bogdanov> flash u igri
<Tadej> ne dab vedu
<Tadej> mislim nobene igrce...
<bogdanov> pa ti to sam na 10.10
<bogdanov> dela zj
<bogdanov> prjsne verzije?
<Tadej> prej sem mel win na laptopu
<Tadej> masina pa cist neodzivna
<Tadej> tud v terminal ne morem
<Tadej> 0
<andrejpan> @Tadej, ka pa kakšno pregrevanje, dej si mal gonilnike za senzorje nalož, pa poglej, kaj se dogaja
<bogdanov> cudn cemuje
<bogdanov> na win use kul delal
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] stjan: Nastavitev ethernet, premajhna hitrost interneta  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4669/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejpan: gnome panel  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4670/new/posts/
<andrejpan> this feature is awesome
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Nastavitev ethernet, premajhna hitrost interneta  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4669/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> andrejpan tist pult z minimiziranimi programi bi rad premaknu?
<andrejpan> ja premaknem ga že
<andrejpan> sam ka začne flešat, ob 10+ odprtih programih
<CrazyLemon> no bom zdej probal če je enako pri meni
<andrejpan> noče nalagat programe od vrha do podna, ampak samo nekje do polovice
<CrazyLemon> ja..bug je
<CrazyLemon> če daš levo al desno flasha ter nabije cpu
<andrejpan> ja nič, ga bomo pa reportal :)
<andrejpan> tnx for effort
<andrejpan> beh, treba account najprej skreirat, ok bomo se zvečer s tem igral...
<CrazyLemon> no js bi ti prvo priporočal da preveriš če tak bug report že obstaja :)
<CrazyLemon> pa potem skopiraj link v tist post v forumu al pa ga men kle skopiraj pa ga bom js postal tam
<andrejpan> tole bo Å¡e crap, gnome bug tracker, ubuntu issue tracker, ...
<CrazyLemon> na LP reportaš bug pa je
<CrazyLemon> :)
<andrejpan> ??
<CrazyLemon> na launchpadu prijaviš bug
<CrazyLemon> ni  treba it na gnome/ubuntu/whatever tracker
<andrejpan> a to imajo vse distribucije??
<CrazyLemon> koga ali kaj?
<andrejpan> za katere distribucije oz za kaj vse je tale LP
<CrazyLemon> LP je mainly za ubuntu ..ampak se da marsikaj počet gor..
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem če reportaš bug na LP..se ta ne bo popravu v ubuntuju ampak v gnomeu ker je gnome-panel bug..in se bo v upstreamu fixal
<andrejpan> jap, jap
<andrejpan> sam nisem še nikol za os delal reportal buge, zato sem tle izpadel malo češko
<CrazyLemon> np..niti js jih nism nikoli ročno reportal :)
<CrazyLemon> samo k je kak bug report zgeneriran s strani programa
<CrazyLemon> (tudi takrat se ti odpre LP stran)
<CrazyLemon> za več pomoči lahk greš na #ubuntu-bugs
<andrejpan> kul, tnx za info bom probal to dans spravit v dostojno format in napisat bug report, bye
<CrazyLemon> lp
<roxxxxx> oj
<roxxxxx> CL si tle
<roxxxxx> ?
<CrazyLemon> jes aj is
<roxxxxx> oj cuj
<roxxxxx> se spomnes ki sem unistall kubuntu
<roxxxxx> pred novim letom
<roxxxxx> uglawnem mi noce vic it v ubuntu od kadar sem pol resetiraw pc.. imaw kakes carobni ukaz al bilo kaj?
<CrazyLemon> roxxxxx a prideš do zaslona za login?
<roxxxxx> nene
<roxxxxx> pise ubuntu
<roxxxxx> pol pa crn ekran
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> pritisni ctrl alt f1 pa napisi 'sudo service gdm start'
<CrazyLemon> in nato pritisnes ctrl alt f7
<ups> use magic stick :D
<CrazyLemon> pa poglej če ti se pol zalaufa
<roxxxxx> ok bom prowaw
<roxxxxx> thnak
<Grega> a kdo ve... ko iscem page iz slovenije (ki ima .eu domeno) se prikaze na prvi strani.. ko pa kliknem Strani iz drzave Slovenija pa te strani ni nikjer.. kako naj googlu povem, da je iz slovenije page? dodal sem ga preko webmaster tools, ampak zgleda da ne jebe
<CrazyLemon> good question :)
<CrazyLemon> mogoče pa gleda glede na IP
<Grega> ja, cist mozno, ampak.. to je neumnost, ki ne verjamem, da so jo naredili
<CrazyLemon> zakaj je to neumnost? kako bi pa drugače vedu da je page iz slovenije ?
<Grega> mogoce je treba malo dlje pocakat, da webmaster refresha.. zdaj je par dni
<Grega> ker majo algornitme, ki dolocijo jezik?
<Grega> algoritme*
<CrazyLemon> http://www.i-tech.si/     kako pol explainas tole stran..če gledajo jezik ? :)
<Pepelka> Instrumentation Technologies - Beam stabilization instrumentation provider for particle accelerators
<Grega> ampak ta ima .si domeno, na webmaster tools sam doloci lokacijo, ce imas "drzavno" (al kakorkoli se jim pac rece) domeno
<Grega> ce imas .net, org, com pa lahko dolocis sam
<Grega> strani, ki jih imam hostane na poddomeni ruf.si se vse prikazejo pravilno
<Grega> ta .eu pa jebe
<Jorky> helou. Napsy rabm tvojo pomoc. Kako nardim da je moj username in sudoers file.
<Jorky> ker mi noče yaourta inštalirat
<Jorky> pol skos mori /usr/lib/yaourt/basicfunctions.sh: line 12: /usr/bin/package-query: No such file or directory
<napsy> Jorky: visudo
<Jorky> ja sam med inštalacijo me vpraša za kodo
<Jorky> in katerokoli kodo vpišem mi error vrže
<Jorky> če grem pa v root pa vpiše da ne more ker je prenevarno
<Jorky> in nevem za hudiča kako kodo bi rad
<Jorky> če vpišem kodo za userja al pa za terminal ništa
<napsy> um
<napsy> istalacijo cesa?
<napsy> pri pacman oz. yaourt?
<Jorky> yaourta
<Jorky> kr neki mi jebe
<napsy> prijav se kot root
<napsy> pa napis visudo
<Jorky> sem dal v respozitorije komando pa inštaliral yaourt in če želim karkol inštalirat mi vrže error /usr/lib/yaourt/basicfunctions.sh: line 12: /usr/bin/package-query: No such file or directory
<Jorky> tud to sem naredu pa me pol vrže v visudo fajl
<napsy> ja
<napsy> pol dodaj tvojga userja not
<Jorky> kam pa
<napsy> username ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Jorky> v kero lajno
<napsy> kjer je username pac ime tvojega userja
<napsy> ni vazno kam
<napsy> pa shran
<Jorky> jst mam tkole root ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Jorky> kaj dam pol root ALL=username
<Jorky> al kako
<Jorky> al sam root username pa vse ostalo zbrišem
<ups> jorky ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Jorky> ok zdejsm to dal
<Jorky> thnx
<Jorky> zdej pa naprej
<Jorky> moment
<Jorky> aleluja končno je prjela koda
<Jorky> matr
<Jorky> :D
<Jorky> thnx
<Jorky> zdej pa vidm če bo hotl kej inštalirat iz yaourta
<napsy> np :)
<Jorky> ja aleluja zdej pa dela
<Jorky> thnx Å¡e 1x
<Jorky> pa zdi se mi da se precej čudno obnaša x64
<Jorky> kr neki se mi je sesuval
<napsy> aja
<Jorky> sam zdej nevem al je kej z hardverjem narobe la z softverjem
<roxxxx> oj
<roxxxx> CL
<roxxxx> ni blo nic ves
<roxxxx> Cl si tu?
<CrazyLemon> roxxxx ti kar napiši kle kaj te matra.. če kdo ve kaj je razlog ti bo odgovoril :)
<CrazyLemon> zdej pa brb
<roxxxx> a ok
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] stjan: Nastavitev ethernet, premajhna hitrost interneta  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4669/new/posts/
<Grega> mogoce ga pa samo zanima ali si tu..
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Nastavitev ethernet, premajhna hitrost interneta  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4669/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] stjan: Nastavitev ethernet, premajhna hitrost interneta  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4669/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] avgust: Skype  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4671/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Skype  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4671/new/posts/
<Jorky> helou
<Jorky> a se kdo tle spozna na xorg
<Jorky> ma ne delajo mi miškini kurzorji
<Jorky> sam defolt od gnoma
<marko-_-> a mogoče ve kdo kaj fizike
<marko-_-> ZAPIŠI ZVEZO MED VALOVNO DOLŽINO IN FREKVENCO.
<hrga> večja frekvenca, manjša val. dolžina
<hrga> oz. krajša
<Sky[x]> obratno sorazmerna sta :)
<hrga> frekv = hitrost valovanja / val. dolzina
<marko-_-> aha sem ugotovil:)
<marko-_-> kaj so pa valovne fronte? a je to enako kot valovne črte?
<CrazyLemon> Odstrani vse
<CrazyLemon> 		Used in emesene in emesene 1.0.x by Luka Napotnik on 2008-04-21
<CrazyLemon> še vedno živiš globoko v launchpadu
<CrazyLemon> :))
<marko-_-> men se bo spipalo:D
<CrazyLemon> good for you! :)
<CrazyLemon> men se je cca. 20ur nazaj
<CrazyLemon> !google amis Datoteka1.iso
<Pepelka> Prispevek - amis.net // zanesljivo http://forum.amis.net/viewtopic.php?p=9254&amp;sid=ce0bfde5ad4ea1b5e113f9bb83695c7d
<CrazyLemon> !google amis Datoteka1.iso filetype:iso
<Pepelka> Ni bilo zadetkov za "amis Datoteka1.iso filetype:iso"
<CrazyLemon> !google amis filetype:iso
<Pepelka> Ni bilo zadetkov za "amis filetype:iso"
<Grega> PM! kako deluje ta : if ... pattern if al kak hudica se mu pac rece
<Grega> a ve kdo ce obstaja kaksna funkcija v phpju ki preveri ali obstaja prvi argument in ce ne, vrne drugega
<Grega> v pythonu je to get .. nekaj.get('vrednost', 'default vrednost')
<Grega> $p['manufacturer'] = $tbl_manufacturer->row['name'];
<Grega> bi rabil kot
<Grega> $p['manufacturer'] = $tbl_manufacturer->row['name'] || "prazno";
<upd> ne moreš if uporabit ?
<Grega> yes we can!
<upd> Grega: a maš win ?
<Sky[x]> grega: kaj je drgač če maš python na osx kot na win recimo ? :>
<Sky[x]> baje da so na faksu neki mel za domačo nalogo in na osx ni delal :D
<Grega> ni razlike.. razlika je med *nix in win v npr kako odpres file
<Grega> drugace pa ne bi smelo bit, vsaj ne da bi vedel
#ubuntu-si 2012-01-02
<nafisa> NEKDO DRUG MI JE ZABLOKIRAL ...
<nafisa> jst vem svoj pin2
<nafisa> 3x je vtipku napačnega ,ne?
<nafisa> sam kako se je lahko vseen blokada klicev ...
<nafisa> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/409066_267449089986715_100001648781865_844259_1803669270_n.jpg
<Sky[x]> na pa le dela spet
<nafisa> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/310414_10150335424794406_819504405_7782968_1973910392_n.jpg
<nafisa> idem ja na spavanje
<nafisa> imam, da se probudim ob 8 sati
<nafisa> nočko
<nafisa> lynxlynxlynx, kuga ti dogaja?
<lynxlynxlynx> mah video je bil med slikami, pa se novi catalyst vedno sesuje
<lynxlynxlynx> vsaj če je output x11
<lynxlynxlynx> v vseh predvajalih sem dal na opengl, samo gwenview uporablja en kpart, ki pa ne vem, če je sploh nastavljiv
<lynxlynxlynx> hah!
<nafisa> heh! kaj si ugotovil?
<miha> hej
<CrazyLemon> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raspberry-Pi-Model-B-beta-board-10-limited-series-10-/180786734741?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2a17baa695#ht_500wt_1156
<Pepelka> Raspberry Pi Model B beta board - #10 of a limited series of 10 | eBay
<CrazyLemon> looooool ...tist kar bo stalo 19€ čez kak mesec
<lynxlynxlynx> da ne znam nastavit :)
<nafisa> miha, :*
<miha> nafisa:  :*
<Sky[x]> miha: ready ?
<miha> a
<Sky[x]> sms hehe
<Sky[x]> as ze obupal ? :P
<miha> nism
<miha> zakaj bi obupal
<miha> sj dela
<miha> bi probal? :D
<CrazyLemon> ok..tale chrome mi počasi že najeda
<CrazyLemon> odjavil sem se iz chrome synca..ter iz iGoogle računa
<CrazyLemon> pa mi še vedno pošlje obiskani strani keyword ime+priimek
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> ket pa to vids kaj pslje obiskani strani ?
<CrazyLemon> na google analytics
<Sky[x]> a lahko se zame prevers ?
<Sky[x]> vrjetn gledas na ubuntu.si ?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<Sky[x]> sem gor zdj
<Sky[x]> a lohk pogledas ?
<CrazyLemon> you're safe :)
<Sky[x]> ql
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<miha> ooo
<BigWhale> sasa84, dej nared update, da dobis novo verzijo Kazama :>
<sasa84> BigWhale, moj dragi, takoj...
<BigWhale> pa probi posnet v obeh formatih.
<sasa84> ok BigWhale ...sam skype pogovor končam
<BigWhale> dej vmes snemi
<BigWhale> pa povej ce se posname :>
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> nism se :P
<sasa84> BigWhale, jsz mam za backend selection sam gstreamer na voljo
<BigWhale> kako si instalirala?
<BigWhale> pejt v /etc/apt/
<BigWhale> pejt v /etc/apt/sources.d
<BigWhale> pa povej ce mas not bigwhale al mas not kazam-team-unstable
<BigWhale> ah /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<CrazyLemon> saša povej a maš not big wejla al kaj maš not
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, mam not bigwejla :P
<sasa84_> baj d vej... srečnga pa zdrauga :P
<BigWhale> what what?
<Grega> hooolaaaaa
<Grega> srecnega in zdravega!
<nafisa> Grega, tudi tebi :*
<nafisa> upam, da bo res
<nafisa> srečen ... in zdrav :)
<nafisa> za vas
<zdobersek> a za sebe pa ne? :)
<sasa84> hvala Grega ...tudi tebi ;)))
<nafisa> js sem itak bolna :)
<sasa84> nafisa, :*
<nafisa> sasa84, :*
<Grega> hm, zgleda da ima december 31 dni
<Grega> en dan mi manjka :>
<Grega> http://i.imgur.com/22fvp.png :)
<CrazyLemon> Grega huda :D
<sasa84> Grega, LOL :)
#ubuntu-si 2012-01-03
<Sky[x]> lp
 * Cinober is now auto-away after 15m idle
<nafisa> marko-_-, srečno novo leto
<marko-_-> ito
<marko-_-> isto
<marko-_-> spipalo se mi bo
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3S8a180uYBM
<Pepelka> Real Steel - Official Trailer [HD]      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> available at your local pašnik's :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon, kaj ti to resno al kaj?
 * Cinober is now auto-away after 15m idle
 * Cinober is now auto-away after 15m idle
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ip7QZPw04Ks
<Pepelka> FUS RO DAH!!!      - YouTube
 * Cinober is now auto-away after 15m idle
<jure> hellow
<jure> kako disejblam keyring v ubuntu 10.04
<jure> ker se mi na zacetku ko se hocem povezat na wireless omrežje vedno pokaže?
<CrazyLemon> zamenjaš trenutno geslo z ''
<CrazyLemon> torej..brez gesla daš da je
<CrazyLemon> težilo ti bo da to ni ravno varno
<CrazyLemon> ampak vsaj se na začetku ne bo pokazalo :D
<jure> kje pa spremenim geslo?
<jure> oziroma zbrisat morm vse v .gnom2/keyrings datoteke
<jure> resetirat, ter nato ko se pokaze keyring okno pac ne vpisem nic...
<CrazyLemon> lahko tudi datoteke zbrišeš..ampak
<CrazyLemon> lahko tudi quitaš
 * Cinober is now auto-away after 15m idle
<jure> se vedno ne deluje
<Grega> keyring je "Gesla in sifrirni kljuci"?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<Grega> in zakaj ne bi delovalo tako, da nastavis na "prazno" geslo?
<CrazyLemon> odlično vprašanje :)
<Grega> mam svoje trenutke..
<CrazyLemon> mogoče je  keyring povezan z luno..in deluje samo ob polni luni ?
<Grega> mogoce
<CrazyLemon> Danes: Torek, 3 Januar 2012, 22:22:23s
<CrazyLemon> Polna luna čez 6 dni
<CrazyLemon> no..9.1.2012
<CrazyLemon> bo keyring deloval
<Grega> ce bo bog dal
<Grega> ves da brez boga se nic ne zgodi
<CrazyLemon> Have some faith in God Almighty!
 * Cinober is now auto-away after 15m idle
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, Grega ... čafči :P
<sasa84> ej folk...a veste kok se nrdi, če nekoga zmer sfališ na ircu? :P
<sasa84> če !seen napiše zadn stavk... pol mu tam pustiš sporočilo :P
<Grega> !seen jure
<Grega> ?
<lynxlynxlynx> sasa84: memoserv
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, ?
<lynxlynxlynx> /msg memoserv help
<lynxlynxlynx> memo lahko pustiš ljudem
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, nisem vedla teha :)
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, a si dobil moj memo? ;)
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<sasa84> glihkar ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ćafćy
<sasa84> CrazyLemon,  :*
<sasa84> nč...grem pančkat
<sasa84> nočka :)
<miha> lp sasa84
<sasa84> oj mihc ;)
<l0wkey> morgen!
<miha> jo
<sasa84> oj l0wkey
#ubuntu-si 2012-01-04
<Cinober> dobro jutro
<CrazyLemon> jutro
<sasa84> oo CrazyLemon :*
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYc7NaWJpJY
<Pepelka> Baby dancing to Utah Saints &#39;What Can You Do For Me&#39;      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> haha
<sasa84> lol
 * Cinober is now auto-away after 15m idle
 * Cinober is back from: auto-away after 15m idle (been away for 1h 34m)
 * Cinober is now auto-away after 15m idle
 * Cinober is back from: auto-away after 15m idle (been away for 17m)
 * Cinober is now auto-away after 15m idle
<lynxlynxlynx> Cinober: autoaway ftl
<CrazyLemon> +2
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1317-1: Ghostscript vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1317-1/
<sasa84> fantje moji dragi, kok ste kej?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj delaš? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nič :D
<CrazyLemon> lih sm se najedu!
<CrazyLemon> ku prasc!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> hihi
<sasa84> a si kej finga papcu?
<CrazyLemon> če sm se najedu ku prasc..pol zihr sm :D
<CrazyLemon> zdej bi najraje Å¡e zadremal za kako urco dve tri
<CrazyLemon> :D
<kubanc> ping www.google.si
<kubanc> unknoen host...
<kubanc> ping www.google.com
<kubanc> ping: unknown host www.google.com
<zgaga> men tud ne dela
<kubanc> google je padu
<kubanc> ne me je***
<kubanc> :S
<sasa84> oo kubanc :)
<kubanc> hellow
<miha> !g dela
<Pepelka> Delo http://www.delo.si/
<sasa84> kaj zdej odbojkar? :D
<miha> !g google
<Pepelka> Google http://www.google.si/
<lynxlynxlynx> youtube tud ne
<kubanc> sasa84, bo bo
<kubanc> :D
<CrazyLemon>  ping www.google.si
<CrazyLemon> PING www.l.google.com (74.125.79.104) 56(84) bytes of data.
<CrazyLemon> 64 bytes from ey-in-f104.1e100.net (74.125.79.104): icmp_req=1 ttl=55 time=69.7 ms
<kubanc> Srecnga pa zdravga :*
<CrazyLemon> če je kdo padu pol si to ti :p
<miha> hehe
<sasa84> kubanc, hvala...tud teb vse dobr v novem letu :*
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, ja lej, prejle ni delal
<kubanc> zdle dela spet
<zgaga> jp
<CrazyLemon> lies..all lies
<sasa84> kubanc, a zimske lige nimate? :))
<kubanc> mamo
<kubanc> :d
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, no no
<sasa84> kubanc, ma pust ga...zdj se je najedu :P
<kubanc> :D
<CrazyLemon> tudi sit ne prenesem laži!
 * CrazyLemon grdo pogleda kubanca
<sasa84> pfffff
<sasa84> ponavad je folk tečn, če ej lačn
<sasa84> ta je pa zmer ;)
<sasa84> kubanc, ti raj povej kaj kej lepga počneš :))
<kubanc> huf, instaliram HP P1005 na virtual box
<kubanc> :D
<sasa84> kubanc, printr?
<kubanc> printer...
<kubanc> jap
<kubanc> mam network shared printer in sem ga moral najdt na virtualbox ter instalirat driverje
<kubanc> sedaj zadeva deluje, ker mi printa :D
<sasa84> haha :)
<lynxlynxlynx> http://torrentfreak.com/file-sharing-recognized-as-official-religion-in-sweden-120104/
<Pepelka> File-Sharing Recognized as Official Religion in Sweden | TorrentFreak
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, only in sweden ;)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ew-SrlQ9tlI
<Pepelka> Four Lions Trailer      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ejpepffjfmamnambagiibghpglaidiec
<CrazyLemon> ftw
<Pepelka> Chrome Web Store - Facebook Disconnect
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lol
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kaj je kle lol?!?!?!?!
<Sky[x]> lol
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lol
<sasa84> ŁOŁ
<sasa84> zdj pa grem jst mal okol... pol pa mal vn :P
<CrazyLemon> /kick sasa84 kick was sponsored by krał
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> CrazyŁemon :D
<sasa84> mogoče se vidmo še pred osmo, če boste pridni... za CrazyLemon sicer dvomim, za ostale pa mam še upanja :P
<sasa84> Ł rulz! :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne a se ne!
<CrazyLemon> pa*
<sasa84> pffff
 * sasa84 ugrizne CrazyLemon v mezinček na levi nogi
<CrazyLemon> http://ubuntu-uk.org/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu UK
<CrazyLemon> pha..ubuntu-uk se lahk skrije pred ubuntu.si :D
<lynxlynxlynx> yuck, tud oni majo pikice
<CrazyLemon> pikice ftw
<CrazyLemon> so pa njihove dosti bl opazne :)
<sasa84> wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<sasa84> kaj vsi spite?
 * sasa84 dregne CrazyLemon 
<lynxlynxlynx> wiiii, rekord
#ubuntu-si 2012-01-05
<nafisa> fak
<nafisa> komi sem porajtala, kaj sem nrdila, da tipkovnica ne dela
<nafisa> spet nekej muti tipkovnca ... faaakkk no ...
<nafisa> bom pa na externi
<nafisa> mislim ... USB tipkovnci
<nafisa> oj, bogdanov
<bogdanov> oj nafisa
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> kaj zdej?
<nafisa> ne spiš?
<bogdanov> nemorm
<bogdanov> ti? :)
<nafisa> ajej ...
<nafisa> nekej čez 2 se zbudla
<nafisa> komp tema ...
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> sem ga Å¡la razstavit ...
<bogdanov> svojga?
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> sem ga spucala ... prah pa vse ... ga razstavla ...
<nafisa> sestavim nazaj ...
<nafisa> tipkovnca ne dela
<nafisa> o, pičko materno ...
<bogdanov> kva to notebook
<bogdanov> ?
<nafisa> razstavim nazaj ... sestavim ... probam ...
<nafisa> ja
<nafisa> spet tipkovnca ne dela
<bogdanov> i kvas razstavla
<nafisa> koji kurac je pa to ...
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> in pol sem se spomnla, da sem matično dvignla čist ...
<nafisa> in našla un tanko čipovje ...
<nafisa> komi komi mi ratalo not vtaknit tisto pod matično ...
<bogdanov> a k das tipkovnco vn haha
<nafisa> pol sem se loh logirala ... vklopla wifi ...
<bogdanov> nis uklopla
<nafisa> pa ok delalo ...
<nafisa> zdej pa spet nekej muti ...
<bogdanov> kvamuti sj dela :)
<nafisa> ja, dela, ja
<nafisa> sam m kdaj spusti
<nafisa> pa podvojuje znake
<nafisa> :D
<nafisa> zdele sem na USB tipkovnci ... btw :D
<nafisa> brbž
<bogdanov> haha aja
<bogdanov> probi dt se 1x notr pa vn
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> ja itak
<nafisa> fak ...
<nafisa> 5 minut sem uno not spravljala
<nafisa> 20 minut sem gruntala, kaj sploh je narobe ...
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> zakva
<bogdanov> pa odpiras
<bogdanov> drugis
<bogdanov> c*
<bogdanov> kompresor u roke
<bogdanov> pa spihi
<nafisa> ja ... in kje ga naj dobim?
<nafisa> ga pričaram?
<nafisa> abra kadabra
<nafisa> bum čiki bum
<bogdanov> nekam k gume menaji
<bogdanov> pa spihas
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> menajo*
<nafisa> ja ja ja
<nafisa> na petrolu, ja
<nafisa> pa kaj Å¡e
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> jebiga
<nafisa> mi spet not kaj polomi
<bogdanov> alpa neki zajebes
<bogdanov> ahh
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> že tako je kompek čist polomljen
<nafisa> moja lubika
<nafisa> a kaj veš, kako vklopit wifi ... ko je na kompu Fn pa tipka za wifi?
<nafisa> če mi kdaj ne bi tipkovnca delala ...
<nafisa> lej, ko mi ne dela za dajat bl na glas ...
<nafisa> pa za svetlobo tut ne dela
<nafisa> bom res mogla Å¡e 1x dat narazn
<nafisa> :S
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> ah
<nafisa> ne do naslednjega ugašanja kompa
<nafisa> ni Å¡ans
<nafisa> ne da se mi
<nafisa> dons sem ga mela 3x razstavljenega
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> kjes Å¡emso
<alyosha> oo Å¡ime
<alyosha> di si
<alyosha> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/01/05/windows_8_reset_button/ <-- ahaha, tole bo Å¡e zabavno
<Pepelka> Microsoft de-cloaks Windows 8 push-button lifesaver • The Register
<alyosha> CrazyLemon  si gledal Gnevnik:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha gledam zdej :D
<alyosha> vremenska napoved je najjača:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha zgodba o božičku je huda
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> tudi tudi:D
<alyosha> nmj zdj sem gledal lih Majstora  nisem vidu Å¡e:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/396505_272892682765502_149318321789606_730970_1903965584_n.jpg
<sasa84> ljoškoooooo :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, gnevnik? :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ ja..gnevnik!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84_> za crknt so smešni :)
<CrazyLemon> ma tist o božičku je res hudo :D
<CrazyLemon> še posebi tista peč :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1318-1: Linux kernel (FSL-IMX51) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1318-1/
 * Cinober is now auto-away after 15m idle
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1319-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1319-1/
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, CrazyLemon CrazyLemon CrazyLemon CrazyLemon
<lynxlynxlynx> http://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_3.2#head-fbc26b4522e4e990a9ea1aebd4a73a68e8ee5e07
<Pepelka> Linux 3.2 - Linux Kernel Newbies
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, a ti od punce tud zahtevaš, d zna kernel kompajlat? :P
<lynxlynxlynx> ne
<lynxlynxlynx> poleg tega je lažje kot večino programov
<sasa84> k to mi je CrazyLemon dal kt 'must', če hočm it z njim na dejt :P
<lynxlynxlynx> heh
<lynxlynxlynx> fajn izgovor ti je dal, samo malo glupo se narediš ;)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1320-1: FFmpeg vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1320-1/
<CrazyMelon> alyosha: seronja
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, seronja :P
<sasa84> ups
<sasa84> CrazyMelon je tud seronja :D
<sasa84> ne ti mojga ljošija tko u nč dajat :P
<CrazyMelon> sasa84: tiho!
<CrazyMelon> če ne ga bom razbil
<CrazyMelon> :D
<sasa84> :Sž
 * sasa84 zaviha rokave in pripravi pesti
<sasa84> ne boš ti mojga ljošija tepu... k te bom jst...boš vidu :P
<lynxlynxlynx> na tvojem mestu bi se bal CrazyMelon
<CrazyMelon> sasa84: lahko se samo skriješ župniku pod obleko
<lynxlynxlynx> http://9gag.com/gag/1501392
<Pepelka> 9GAG - Women Gone Wild [Fixed]
<sasa84> You can't file bug for this issue. Please only use Ubuntu Tweak on Ubuntu. Or it may kill your cat.
<sasa84> CrazyMelon, kaj pa veš kakšn težkokategornik je naš župnik...te poje za malco :P
<ZigaK> Hay
<nafisa> Ženska gre v posteljo z Billyem Gatesom. Ko opravita, mu ona reče: "Gospod, sedaj pa vem, zakaj se vaše podjetje imenuje Microsoft...
<andrejz> nafisa to je žena po poročni noči rekla ;)
<nafisa> hahaha ...
<nafisa> ne, žena je rekla, ko ji je predlagal, da gresta na fkk, da "a, to pa ne ... bojo pol vsi vedli, da sem te zaradi denarja vzela!
<nafisa> "
<andrejz> hehe :D
<nafisa> Po uspešni uvedbi tegnologije PnP (Plug and Play) sta se vodilna proizvajalca strojne ter programske opreme IBM in Microsoft odločila, da bosta na trg lansirala najnovejšo tehnologijo, ki po imenu močno spominja na probleme iz prejšnje. Kraticaje PnC, kar pomeni Plug and Cry
<nafisa> plug & play -v 1.0
<nafisa> plug & pray -v 2.0
<nafisa> plug & pay -v 3.0
<andrejz> ;)
<ZigaK> a mogoče kdo ve kako bi v irc bouncerju ---> psyBNC usposobil da bi delala 2 serverja (irc.sioff.net + irc.freenode.net) hkrati ??
<CrazyLemon> tako da dodaš dva različna strežnika dvema uporabnikoma?
<CrazyLemon> sicer lahko vse narediš z enim uporabnikom
<CrazyLemon> ampak ni ravno pregledno
<ZigaK> vbistvu imam vse na enem uporabniku (lastnem), potem pa vse skupaj laufam preko irc clienta
<ZigaK> (mirc)
<ZigaK> Ampak tudi če uporabim /addserver
<ZigaK> Sicer doda strežnik, ampak potem pa kanale meša
<CrazyLemon> zato ker ne uporabljaš tapravega ukaza..
<CrazyLemon> addserver ti doda strežnik ..ne pa omrežja
<ZigaK> aha , torej addnetwork
<ZigaK> samo če se nemotim potem lahko le switcham med omrežji
<ZigaK> nemorem pa uporabljat vseh hkrati
<ZigaK> nafisa
<ZigaK> Koliko Microsoftovih ljudi iz tehnične pomoči je potrebno, za pomoč pri menjavi žarnice ?
<nafisa> 100
<ZigaK> En bo vprašal: “Kakšna je serijska številka, žarnice”.
<ZigaK> Drugi bo vprašal: “Ali ste jo poskusli resetirati?”.
<ZigaK> Tretji bo vprašal: “Ali ste že poskusli pre instalirati?”
<ZigaK> in četrti bo dal odgovor: “Verjetno je problem v hardveru, ker v moji pisarni dela brez problemov”
<nafisa> jebat jih
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/tv-spored.aspx?p2=5762479
<Pepelka> TV-spored - Planet Siol.net
<CrazyLemon> !!!
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJchnOJUErI
<Pepelka> Retarded Policeman #22: Bitches      - YouTube
<Sky[x]> kva nej bi to pomenil ?
<Sky[x]> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10850055/Screen%20shot%202012-01-05%20at%209.58.46%20PM.PNG
<Sky[x]> wrong
<andrejz> da so te nategnil
<Sky[x]> arrival at transit office of exchange
<Sky[x]> da je posiljka ze v slo al da je se na kitajskem ?
<sasa84> Skyx-mobile, dj še men pokaž slikco :((
<CrazyLemon> 404 pomeni da vsebine ni na strežniku
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> oziroma je preimenovana..etc
<Sky[x]> sej pravm da je bil napacn link :D
<andrejz> samo maš dobro bejbo na unem linku Sky[x]
<Sky[x]> lol
<andrejz>  /me dela CrazyLemon + saso firbčno
<CrazyLemon> /
<Sky[x]> ket v default androidu browserju pogledam history obiskanih strani ?
<Sky[x]> najud eh
<sasa84> andrejz, :S
<sasa84> smotan si :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a si kle?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne..tam sm
<sasa84> ok, te grem pa ke iskat
<sasa84> nočka ;)
 * Cinober is back from: auto-away after 15m idle (been away for 9h 56m)
 * Cinober is now auto-away after 15m idle
#ubuntu-si 2012-01-06
<nafisa> prrrrrrrrrrrr
<teardrop> jutro
<zdobersek> right back at ya!
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlyXNRrsk4A
<Pepelka> Katy Perry - Last Friday Night (T.G.I.F.)      - YouTube
 * Cinober is now auto-away after 15m idle
<zdobersek> nafisa: ffs
<nafisa> zdobersek, what?
<nafisa> a ni ok?
<zdobersek> nafisa: ne!
<nafisa> ok, te pa ni ok
<zdobersek> nafisa: tole!
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czhA9ow0ZFE
<Pepelka> Florence + the Machine - What the Water Gave Me (Later with Jools Holland)      - YouTube
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emogqey7DxQ
<Pepelka> Florence + the Machine - No Light, No Light [Later Live... with Jools Holland]      - YouTube
<nafisa> zdobersek, jst nucam tAke, ko niso tolk depresivne
<nafisa> :P
<zdobersek> lol
 * zdobersek sad
<yang_> tale url resolver, a je to kaksna skripta za bota
<CrazyLemon> niti ne
<CrazyLemon> v ozadju je miha
<CrazyLemon> k hitr skopira title
<dhbiker> lol
<Grega> CrazyLemon: znas ti kaj italjansko?
<CrazyLemon> Grega un poco
<Grega> da mi prevedes en mail iz slo v it
<CrazyLemon> nope..ne znam tolko :)
<CrazyLemon> poznam pa osebo ki zna če je nujno :)
<Grega> sram te bodi!
<Grega> kaj pa vem.. nujno je samo umret, pravijo
<Grega> bom napisal v ang, pa ce ne bo odgovora probamo v it
<CrazyLemon> sploh me ni sram !
<CrazyLemon> http://www.ujet.si/morgellonova-bolezen-test-z-rdecim-vinom/
<CrazyLemon> ĐIZS KRAJST!
<Pepelka> Morgellonova bolezen &#8211; test z rdečim vinom | Ujet.si
<joze> ahoj mornarji
<joze> je kdo prisoten?
<nafisa> može, jože
<nafisa> sam ti nisi več :D
<lynxlynxlynx> CrazyLemon: ahaha
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx so not funny..nano boti so resna težava!!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<lynxlynxlynx> 33 % vodikov peroksid v usta, ta je tud dobra
<CrazyLemon> ja..ta je pa shocker :)
<lynxlynxlynx> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-Ta5tZfksELA/TkTYdpJFvSI/AAAAAAAAI8w/agogiIszkWk/s1600/H2O%2BToo%2B-%2BH2O2%2B-%2BScience%2BJoke.jpg
<CrazyLemon> http://www.sio.si/sio/sio_portal/novice/novica/article/1549.html
<Pepelka> Arnes gosti prvi korenski strežnik DNS v regiji
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: CrazyLemon
<zdobersek> :'(
<lynxlynxlynx> Å¡e ena za ubunut :)
<lynxlynxlynx> http://whybzrisbetterthanx.github.com/
<Pepelka> Why bzr is Better Than X
<zdobersek> dafuq
<zdobersek> Danilo Slivnik is no more
<andrejz> jebat ga, tako pa je če se v glavo streljaš
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> zdobersek, iz tega se lahko vsi nekej naučimo ...
<zdobersek> NOT FUNNY
<zdobersek> ja, 'When shooting, do not aim at your head.'
<nafisa> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2012010605731374
<Pepelka> VECER.COM: FOTO: Otroci zatla&#269;ili pri&#382;gane petarde psu v gobec
<BigWhale> Se sreca, da se ni v nogo ustrelil. Tist pol boli k prasica.
<zdobersek> dans so se na radio gaga se norce delal iz njega
<zdobersek> too much, izgleda.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ?
<CrazyMelon> Na FDV je danes diplomiral desettisoči diplomant. Čestitamo in želimo uspeha na trgu dela. Predvsem v nedržavnem sektorju. 4 hours ago
<CrazyMelon> hahaha :D
<Sky[x]> lol
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mCDZMWVWuc&feature=g-vrec&context=G26014afRVAAAAAAAAAg
<Pepelka> Lewis Black on Broadway talking about how America ISN&#39;T #1      - YouTube
<lynxlynxlynx> carska impersonacija mal po začetku
<CrazyMelon> kul je kul :D
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: next stop: štiritisočti zaposlen diplomant
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek: wtf?? a so jih letos že zaposlili 2000??
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: dafuq!?
<CrazyMelon> exactly!
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: nafisa je rekla, da je Florence depresivna!
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek: karkoli nafisa napiše..ignore it
<CrazyMelon> lažje ti bo
<zdobersek> če si priznaš, da si zaljubljena!
<CrazyMelon> ko smo ze pri nafisi...zakaj za vraga na kupid.com al org al whatever obstaja ubuntu-slo skupina ???????
<CrazyMelon> mislim..wtf..a zdej že gangbangerji uporabljajo linux al kaj
<zdobersek> ampak to ni slabo
<zdobersek> tko se lahk ubuntu siri
<LorD_DDooM> Daj CrazyMelon  pejt raje kej kolesarit, ko so taki lepi dnevi :) Jaz sem Å¡e odprl sezono za letos.
<zdobersek> ... wait for it ...
<zdobersek> k aids!
 * zdobersek se skrije
<CrazyMelon> lord..nimam dolgih kolesarskih hlac :(
<CrazyMelon> je pa danes bil kr lep dan ja :)
<zdobersek> kok pa kej veter na primorski?
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek: iz tvojih prstov na bozje oci¨ al neki takega :D
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek: malo nič :)
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: potemtakem je zdejle najboljsi trg centralna afrika!
 * zdobersek pise mail Shuttleworthu
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek: Ubuntu nigeria edition? :D
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: vsaki drzavi svoje
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek: a ves kaj bi bilo kul
<CrazyMelon> kondomi z Ubuntu napisom!
<zdobersek> Y SEX AND SPREAD HIV? install Ubuntu!
<CrazyMelon> just put it on and use it freely!
<CrazyMelon> :D
<CrazyMelon> virus free :P
<zdobersek> HAHA
<zdobersek> Ubuntu: "I am what I am because of who we all are."
<zdobersek> HIV positive.
<zdobersek> HAHAHAHAHA
<zdobersek> loool
<zdobersek> s/who/what
<zdobersek> There.
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek: mislim da bi mogu ustanovit ubuntu-hiv skupino!
<zdobersek> UNICEF lahko prosim za funding
<CrazyMelon> vidim da si o tem ze razmisljal!
<zdobersek> ampak nocem bit vodja!
<CrazyMelon> Bog naj bo tvoj vodja!
 * zdobersek poisce na YT odsek Rickyja Gervaisa
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJW4rnN6q84
<Pepelka> Ricky Gervais | Science | Acts of God      - YouTube
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek: no!
<CrazyMelon> gledam the verge
<CrazyMelon> on the verge*
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: ABORT VERGE
<zdobersek> GO WATCH RG
<CrazyMelon> on the verge je kul :)
<nafisa> ti, melona ... hvala bogu, da obstaja ...
<nafisa> mislim ... majmun
<zdobersek> nafisa: zdej si glasna, ko je dol su!
<nafisa> ja, Å¡ele prejle sem vidla
<nafisa> kaj naj?
<nafisa> jebote ... js sem v službi
<nafisa> nisem skos za kompom
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1306-1: Firefox vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1306-1/
<Sky[x]> a ste kej veseli k je novo jedro 3.2 prslo ven ? :D
<Sky[x]> k bo zmanjsal porabo baterije :D
<andrejz> energije še preveč
<zdobersek> AFAIK v 3.2 se ni tistega reworka, k drasticno zmanjsa porabo baterije
<Sky[x]> ce pise da je ?
<Sky[x]> aja
<Sky[x]> Gonilnik za Intelov GPU DRM/KMS sedaj podpira funkcijo RC6 za varčevanje z energijo, kar bo podaljšalo avtonomijo prenosnikov.
<Sky[x]> RC6 je notr samo se ni enajblan zato k prevex frezajo kompi al kaj ze ...
<ZigaK> Uporablja kdo zenoss ?
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ne ni hvala bogu da obstaja..nekateri VIDNI člani (beri CrazyLemon ) ubuntu.si skupnosti ne želimo da nas povezujejo z kupid.com in podobnimi neprimernimi vsebinami :)
<CrazyLemon> upam da si to jasno napisala v opisu skupine
<nafisa> saj je napisano, da nima nič s člani ubuntu.si
<Sky[x]> hehe
<nafisa> bučman
<nafisa> pa če bi rad vedu ... na kupidu so tud cvetličarji ...
<nafisa> pa origami skupina
<nafisa> pa sprostilni teki
<nafisa> pa fitnes skupine
<CrazyLemon> seveda so..tiste origami orgije me ne zanimajo
<nafisa> ko si ti eno ozkogledo budalo
<ZigaK> ajde ne se kregat
<nafisa> kaj pa naj
<nafisa> delam promocijo
<nafisa> pa me naderejo
<nafisa> lahko tut zbrišem skupino
<ZigaK> kakšno promocijo neki
<ZigaK> ?
<CrazyLemon> to tudi mene zanima...kakšno neki :>
<nafisa> ma, boli me kurac
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek The Penguins of Madagascar Operation Blowhole 2012
<CrazyLemon> !
<ZigaK> naifsa, povej kakšno promocijo
<nafisa> za ubuntu
<ZigaK> kje ?
<nafisa> vseen
<nafisa> grem zbrisat
<nafisa> da ne bo kdo ogrožen
<ZigaK> ne ne ne
<ZigaK> dokončaj
<ZigaK> kar si hotela/hotel povedati
<nafisa> ne, zbrisala bom
<ZigaK> Treba met malo potrpljenja, pa na malo lepši način...
<nafisa> ne, ne bom več prenašala sranja kjerkoli
<CrazyLemon> se strinjam ZigaK ! Niti malo potrpljenja nima..pa ona sploh ne ve kaj je "lepši način"..to je tist najhujše!!!!11
<nafisa> tut semle več ne bom hodila
<nafisa> pa na ubuntu urice tut ne
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pr0n?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek next best thing
<zdobersek> :O cake?
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, s tabo ne bom mela potrpljenja
<CrazyLemon> no..penguins!
<zdobersek> ne, ne to
<nafisa> z nikomer več ne bom imela potrpljenja
<CrazyLemon> but cake sounds good too :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: cartoon pr0n?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Sherlock
<zdobersek> in ne Hollywood film(a)
<CrazyLemon> bah..če ni hollywood pol ni to film
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: sej ni
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: serija
<zdobersek> zdej je druga sezona
<CrazyLemon> !g imdb sherlock
<Pepelka> Sherlock (TV Series 2010– ) - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1475582/
<zdobersek> BBC production
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ah..sm gledal tole parkrat
<CrazyLemon> na tvju če se ne motim
<zdobersek> ah?!?!?!
<zdobersek> si vidu oceno?!
<zdobersek> pa se Bilbo Baggins igra!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ocena ni vse!!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: so se boobies, ane?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek boobies and cake
<CrazyLemon> pa ne nujno v tem vrstnem redu..!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAUVUUhf7U0
<Pepelka> The Most Secure Security Code Ever      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> moje novo geslo
<zdobersek> GO GO
<zdobersek> gremo po prsut
<nafisa> js ga lih glodam
<ZigaK> A kdo ve kdaj bo siol ponudil ipv6 širši publiki ??
<nafisa> čez 3 leta
<CrazyLemon> takrat ko bo kriza :)
<ZigaK> Meni je prijazen možic obljubil da bojo še letos
<ZigaK> Ampak ...
<nafisa> letos ...
<nafisa> se je šele začel ... :D
<CrazyLemon> ZigaK a si ga prašal če že kaj testirajo ipv6 po domovih ?
<CrazyLemon> al samo kdaj bo :)
<ZigaK> Kaj bi spraševal ko že vem kakšen bo odgovor...
<CrazyLemon> in kakšen je ta odgovor? :)
<ziga555> da se Å¡e niso zbudili..
<ziga555> A tisti ki mate serverje doma, mate vsi static ip, ali kdo uporablja dyndns ?
<zdobersek> dafuq
<zdobersek> Miscrosoft kupuje Nokiin smartphone oddelek
<CrazyLemon> zakaj je to dafuq ? :)
<zdobersek> ker nocem jokat?
<CrazyLemon> ti kr spusti solzico
<zdobersek> :'(
<zdobersek> dost!
<zdobersek> ampak je se vedno zalostno.
<CrazyLemon> niti ne
<CrazyLemon> splošno znano je da nokia pa smartphones sta dva različna pojma
<zdobersek> Qt ... vprasanje, kaj bo.
<CrazyLemon> its going down!
<CrazyLemon> qt pa smarthphones oddelek nimajo dost skupnega :)
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve kako naredit http://www.theverge.com/2012/1/6/2687171/google-fined-french-court-autocomplete-search-results
<Pepelka> Google fined, required to change unfavorable search results by French court | The Verge
<CrazyLemon> tak screenshot url vrstice?
<CrazyLemon> predvidevam da zoom screenshot
<CrazyLemon> pol pa z gimpom zasukat ?
<ziga555> pentium 3 je i386 ane ?
<jinzo> ja
<ziga555> pismo nekaj mi ne Å¡tima
<jinzo> kaj pa?
<ziga555> za zenuss sem dal an server native stacks i386
<ziga555> sedaj pa mi že 20 minut dela setting up
<ziga555> pa noče zmlet
<CrazyLemon> mogoče zato ker maš p3 ? :))
<ziga555> hočeš rečti da je potrebna le potrpežljivost..
<Grumpek> lol p3 je 10+ let star ?
<Grumpek> kaj mislis :D
<jinzo> indeed :)
<Grumpek> startal je se v temnih casih racunalnistva :P
<Grumpek> pred letom 2000 :D
<ziga555> Mnja, zame je super, pa tudi ta server ni tako potraten
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1306-2: Mozvoikko and ubufox update  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1306-2/
<Grumpek> noja... i3 so tut precej varcni pa dosti zmogljivejsi... res pa se ne valjo v vsaki kleti :)
<Grumpek> valajo*
<ziga555> Ja, ma jaz tega uporabljam bolj za učenje kot kaj resnega. Drugače pa je to dell power edge 350
<ziga555> Pentium III 1.0 Ghz
<Grumpek> tole moras ze shranit ker bo pocasi muzejski eksponat :)
<ziga555> Ma dokler Å¡e dela se ne obremenjujem,.. pa tudi dele dobim Å¡e zanjga :D (in to zastojn)
<Grumpek> jaz mam tlele enga laptopa 486  :)
<Grumpek> delov ne dobim vec za njega, laufa pa se
<Grumpek> :D
<ziga555> :)
<Grumpek> ma 4M rama in 260M diska :D
<ziga555> Samo ko gledam na ledici za procesor, sploh ni videti obremenjen, tudi tale setting up se nikamor ne premakne
<Grumpek> gor pa je luksuzna edicija OSa... WIndows 3.1
<ziga555> kot da bi nekje obstalo..
<Grumpek> lahko da kak timeout caka
<ziga555> potem bo najbolj pametno da pustim čez noč odprto
<ziga555> pa upam da bo do jutra
<Grumpek> ja najbols
<Grumpek> zjutrej pa reset, ce je zmrznu :)
<ziga555> kaj pa nato ? Ponovit postopek
<Grumpek> verjetno bi blo najbolj pametno
<ziga555> ma razmišljam da to kar takoj naredim
<ziga555> čeprav se mi še ni zgodilo da bi mi kadarkoli kaj zamrznilo..
<Grumpek> sej ce je ucni sistem nimas kaj zgubit ane :D
<ziga555> no ja. Mi gre tudi za to da nakoncu nekaj ustvarim
<Grumpek> ze, sam tole ni neka produkcijska masina, kjer bi ti vroce ratalo, ce bi jo slucajno narobe rebootal :D
<ziga555> ja to je pa res ;)
<ziga555> Grumpek, sedaj se je pa tu ustavilo:
<ziga555> Preparing to upgrade zenoss.
<Grumpek> aha
<ziga555> ./bin/sh: /opt/bitrock/zenoss-stack-3.2.1-0/helperBinaryUninstall: not found
<Grumpek> zanimivo :)
<Grumpek> ka ta zenoss sploh je
<ziga555> Ma monitoring
<Grumpek> aha
<ziga555> Evo do tu je prilezlo:
<ziga555> ./usr/local/zenoss/mysql/scripts/ctl.sh : mysql stopped
<ziga555> Unpacking replacement zenoss-stack ...
<ziga555> Setting up zenoss-stack (3.2.1-0) ...
<ziga555> Evo je izdavil:
<ziga555> dpkg: error processing zenoss-stack (--install):
<ziga555>  subprocess installed post-installation script killed by signal (Interrupt)
<Grumpek> pa mas vse dependencije izpolnjene ?
<ziga555> lih zdele to Å¡tudiram
<ziga555> sem Å¡el delat po njihovi strani, ampak zdele vidim da je tole opisano v ubuntu guide
<ziga555> (sicer drug postopek..)
<Grumpek> drz se tega... obicajno majo kar tocne manuale
<ziga555> pismo pa se že v 2. koraku ustavi
<ziga555> in sicer ko moram inštalirat ssh ( pa sem ga že enkrat prej)
<ziga555> pa mi javi:
<ziga555> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to cor                     rect the problem.
<ziga555> in to naredim
<ziga555> in sped dela seting up..
<ziga555> spet dela setting up*
<ziga555> pa se ustavi ..
<Grumpek> odstrani paket cist
<Grumpek> nared uninstal pa purge tega paketa
<ziga555> ja sem tudi to probal narest (apt-get remove ssh)
<ziga555> pa spet dela setting up...
<CrazyLemon> remove --purge
<ziga555> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavai                 lable)
<ziga555> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another proc                 ess using it?
<ziga555> ahja... kakšne probleme mam jaz zaradi svojega neznanja :P
<CrazyLemon> jah zapri synaptic/software center/karkoli že imaš odprto
<ziga555> ma ja sej to sem, samo potem pa mi javi da shh paket sploh ni bil inštaliran in zopet začne setting up zenoss
<ziga555> ---> sudo apt-get remove ssh
<ziga555> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<ziga555> Pismo kakšno sranje sem naredil
<Grumpek> ja zaklenal si neki vmes :)
<ziga555> no ja
<ziga555> in ko to napišem
<ziga555> kar mi reče
<ziga555> začne zobet delat setting up zenuss
<ziga555> faq
<ziga555> in to bo mlelo do jutra..
<Grumpek> jah zgleda ga bos moral pustit da zmleje
<Grumpek> vedno pravim da ti packet managerji delajo samo sranje :)
<ziga555> Evo je zmlel
<ziga555> in veš  kaj je javil
<ziga555> There has been an error.
<ziga555> Error reading file /usr/local/zenoss/mysql/my.cnf
<Grumpek> LOL :D
<Grumpek> vedno neki glupega
<Grumpek> nared symbol link do tja
<Grumpek> pa probaj se 1x
<ziga555> evo ko sem hotu odstrant Å¡e zenoss
<ziga555> Removing zenoss-stack ...
<ziga555> Removing zenoss-stack ...
<ziga555> ./bin/sh: /opt/bitrock/zenoss-stack-3.2.1-0/helperBinaryUninstall: not found
<ziga555> ./bin/sh: /opt/bitrock/zenoss-stack-3.2.1-0/helperBinaryUninstall: not found
<Grumpek> (VPN startam, mogoce odletim)
<Grumpek> ok nisem odletu :)
<Grumpek> ja neke bedarije pac
<Grumpek> ok nc ne bo z restartom :)
<Grumpek> serverji busy
<zdobersek> AWHATUP
<Grumpek> nc
<Grumpek> serverji mi lenarijo
<Grumpek> nc niso naredli cez dan :(
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ne skrivej se pred mano ;)
<Sky[x]> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/394982_10151111129655640_740595639_22199472_866944498_n.jpg
<Grumpek> bogi
<ziga555> Jao ta pes in ti mulci mi grejo pa že prav na k*****, na vsaki drugi strani vidim to sliko
<Sky[x]> heh
<sasa84> bogi kuža :(
#ubuntu-si 2012-01-07
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> alyosha, miši moja :D
<dhbiker> jutro :P
<ziga555> Hej
<sasa84> oo dhbiker ;)
<sasa84> oj ziga555 :D
<ziga555> Kako ?
<sasa84> bo bo
<sasa84> ti?
<dhbiker> 555 ? no to oni timer ? :P
<dhbiker> ni*
<ziga555> je je :D
<ziga555> ne555 ;)
<dhbiker> jp
<dhbiker> :D
<ziga555> Ma to je neuporaben čip ;)
<ziga555> (sedaj)
<dhbiker> j
<dhbiker> a
<dhbiker> pred leti pa..
<ziga555> Pred parimi leti nisem bil takega mnenja..
<ziga555> sedaj en attiny (mikroprocesor) spišeš kodo, pa maš
<alyosha> ooo sasa84 kako smo kaj
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> smrk smrk ačih
 * dhbiker pošle en velik paket robčkov k Sky[x] 
<ziga555> pa kaj še, kozarček rakie
<ziga555> pa bo rešeno ;)
<dhbiker> alkohol poneumlja :)))
<ziga555> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3SKXr3YyPU
<Pepelka> We Love Harmonika - SemKoo & Mc Fenix      - YouTube
<ziga555> :D
<ziga555> dhbiker, drugače se strinjam..
<dhbiker> heh
<ziga555> a ti down-hill voziš ?
<dhbiker> tudi
<ziga555> Kaj pa cross country ?
<dhbiker> to mi je bolj ja
<dhbiker> pa freeride
<dhbiker> dh mi je že beden
<dhbiker> :D
<ziga555> fajn je
<ziga555> Samo boga kolesa
<ziga555> pri dh :D
<dhbiker> mja
<dhbiker> pa boga zapestja/kolena
<dhbiker> pa križ -.-
<ziga555> ne zapestja ne, saj maš dobre vilce
<ziga555> pa je :D
<dhbiker> še skoz lahko letiš prek bilance :P
<dhbiker> v takem smislu mislim
<ziga555> ja :P
<dhbiker> xD
<sasa84> alyosha, ma supr :D
<ziga555> dhbiker, menjaj si nick.... ccbiker ;)
<dhbiker> lol
<dhbiker> xD
<sasa84> lol
<dhbiker> hmm kaj za vraga je 6552 o.O
<Sky[x]> gledam da bi telefon rootov pa si ga updejtov :>
<dhbiker> go for it
<dhbiker> custom romi so dosti bolj kul
<ziga555> dhbiker, tole misliš:  http://sine.ni.com/nips/cds/view/p/lang/en/nid/13501
<Pepelka> NI PXI-6552			 - 			100 MHz Digital Stimulus/Response Instrument - National Instruments
<dhbiker> kot original
<ziga555> Sky, super one click
<ziga555> je za enostavno
<ziga555> rootanje
<ziga555> za kaj več pa daj custom rom
<dhbiker> uh ne ziga555 ... zgleda kot opamp
<ziga555> kje si ga dobil, je precej neznana stvar in očitno tudi bolj kot ne neuporabna
<Sky[x]> mah ne sej rootat ni problem
<Sky[x]> kako je sloh z garancijo pol ?
<dhbiker> v mojem ampu ne ziga555 ... pa gledam kaj je da bi ga menjal za kaj boljšega
<dhbiker> je*
<ziga555> aja, hmm nevem
<ziga555> se nisem kaj preveč ukvarjal z oampi
<ziga555> Sky[x] garancija gre
<ziga555> rakom živžgat
<ziga555> teoretično
<ziga555> praktično jo maš pa še vedno ;)
<dhbiker> jaz tudi ne... samo 30+ let star amp je... zvok v nulo... :D
<Sky[x]> sam sej lahko restoras nazaj pa mas se vedno original stock gor predn si rootal ?
<ziga555> - Če je kaj narobe z telefonom, daš nazaj originalni rom in je
<ziga555> jap
<Sky[x]> al pa potegnes iz uradne strani dol factory image pa je ?
<ziga555> dhbiker, govoriš o ojačevalcih, katera klasa je to ??
<ziga555> Takrat so bile še žarnice aktualne :D
<dhbiker> nene
<dhbiker> je že moderen
<dhbiker> :P
<dhbiker> na tranzistorje
<dhbiker> :P
<ziga555> Sky[x] za kater telefon to. Ponavadi se dobijo na forumih stock romi
<Sky[x]> ziga555: galaxy nexus prime
<dhbiker> ziga555: googlaj Technics SU V505  pa boš videl o čem govorim :P
<ziga555> tole je pa fajn stvar
<ziga555> Sky[x] poglej po forumih
<Sky[x]> ne rabm ce mam factory image na uradni strani ?
<ziga555> maš, potem pa nič skrbet ;)
<ziga555> drugače pa si zapiši: xda-developers
<ziga555> Tukaj je vsa android baza znanja
<Sky[x]> jp sej berem
<ziga555> dhbiker, a piše na tranzistorjih samo 6552 ali 2N6552
<dhbiker> nene ni tranzistor
<dhbiker> v DIP8 ohišju
<dhbiker> je
<ziga555> aha to je pa druga stvar ;)
<dhbiker> pa samo 6552 -.-
<dhbiker> drugače pa je A klasa ;)
<ziga555> ja to vem ja
<ziga555> samo problem bo dobit kakšno boljšo zamenjavo
<ziga555> zaradi periferije
<ziga555> ki je okrog njega
<dhbiker> trenutno zamenjujem kondenzatorje
<dhbiker> so malo suhi
<dhbiker> leta jih dajejo
<dhbiker> :D
<ziga555> heh dolgo so zdržali
<dhbiker> sej je Å¡e delalo vredi
<dhbiker> samo... preventiva
<dhbiker> je boljše
<dhbiker> :P
<dhbiker> kot pa da crkne
<dhbiker> pa če gledaš kaki service manual za amp... nimaš pravega :P
<dhbiker> ker je ta iz japonske direkt.. neki poseben
<dhbiker> xD
<ziga555> ja tako ponavadi delajo
<ziga555> tudi spastirji
<ziga555> dajo nek čudn element noter
<ziga555> (ki je bil samo za njihovo proizvodnjo)
<dhbiker> mja
<ziga555> in si nemoreš nič pomagat..
<dhbiker> mah bmk
<dhbiker> špila dosti boljše kot večinai novih ampov
<ziga555> To je pa čisto res
<ziga555> http://shrani.si/f/N/v0/2XPzcAhQ/izpit.png
<ziga555> :P
<Sky[x]> lol a tko mladi ste se ? :D
<ziga555> ja
<dhbiker> lol
<dhbiker> Sky[x]: kolko si potem ti star ?
<dhbiker> :D
<ziga555> Toliko da ma že proteze
<dhbiker> lol
<ziga555> No zdaj pa noče povedat :P
<ziga555> dhbiker, koliko si ti star ?
<dhbiker> skoraj 21 tu :P
<ziga555> ah to potem ni še nič
<ziga555> Sem že mislil da so tu sami starci
<dhbiker> lol
<dhbiker> ti ?
<ziga555> 16
<ziga555> sami starci ki v penziji nimajo drugega za počet, kot codat za linuxa
<ziga555> Sky[x] kam si se sedaj skril ?
<dhbiker> 16?
<dhbiker> hehehehehehheh
<ziga555> ja
<dhbiker> heheheheh
<dhbiker> ehehhe
<dhbiker> ehehehe
<dhbiker> he
<dhbiker> ehe
<dhbiker> :D
<ziga555> Kaj je smešnega ?
<dhbiker> nič nič :P
<ziga555> ...
<ziga555> bastard
<ziga555> dhbiker, kaj misliš da ma ubuntu oznako 18+ ??
<dhbiker> nene
<dhbiker> jaz sem že v 8. razredu osnovne štoral po linuxih
<dhbiker> xD
<ziga555> jaz sem pa takrat Å¡e spal
<ziga555> 2 meseca malo čitam ubuntu
<dhbiker> res da sem samo live cd zaganjal od začetka... samo tako se je začelo :P
<ziga555> ;)
<ziga555> Okej no jaz sem v 9. namestil virtual box
<ziga555> in dal ubuntuja  gor
<ziga555> potem pa sem šel na angleški ubuntu irc
<ziga555> in zakričal gor, FEDORA JE ZAKON !
<dhbiker> lol
<ziga555> Malo je manjkalo da me niso bannali
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ?
<dhbiker> i wonder why
<ziga555> dhbiker, daj sprobaj če dela: http://ziganet.tk
<Pepelka> ziga-net  | Spletno mesto
<Sky[x]> k sem bil jst 8. razred se poznal nismo virtualbox :D
<ziga555> koliko pa si sploh star ?
<dhbiker> dela dela
<dhbiker> :P
<dhbiker> predvidevam okoli 30
<Sky[x]> 22 :)
<dhbiker> hopa
<dhbiker> :D
<ziga555> loool
<Sky[x]> clone wars smo pgledal :D
<Sky[x]> pogledal za ta tedn :)
<dhbiker> 1 leto starejši od mene
<dhbiker> xD
<ziga555> Sky[x] pol maš še mlečne zobe :D
<Sky[x]> seveda :
<Sky[x]> :)
<ziga555> Sky[x] sedaj sem opazil da ne uporabljaš šumnikov. Ti vidiš moje ? Uporabljaš irssi ?
<dhbiker> nep
<dhbiker> xchat uporablja :P
<Sky[x]> vidim tvoje sumnike, ja xchat mam
<dhbiker> pa izdajalec je :P
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> EN keyboard mam zaka bi pol se sumnike hotel furat :D
<ziga555> izdajalec, vsaj mirc bi lahko uporabljal..
<Sky[x]> lol
<dhbiker> ziga555: na tem kaj ma ne moreš laufat mirca
<dhbiker> :D
<Sky[x]> :))
<dhbiker> me zanima kaj pove ver o meni..
<sasa84> jaz bi rekla d je v tej družbici najstarej dhbiker, pol jst...
<sasa84> :)
<dhbiker> lol
<ziga555> hahaha
<ziga555> dvomim
<ziga555> že Grumpek je starejši od njega..
 * dhbiker se počuti starega
<dhbiker> :(
<ziga555> ej to
<ziga555> ej ti
<sasa84> ne mislim na splošno...ampak od ljudi, ki so udeleženi v TEJ debati :)
<ziga555> star si toliko kot se počutiš
<ziga555> aha ;)
<dhbiker> heh
<ziga555> Okej, ampak je še vedno Sky[x] starejši od njega :D
<Sky[x]> 	so se starejsi od mene tukaj
<sasa84> pa ne od dhbiker
<Sky[x]> samo se skrivajo :P
<Sky[x]> in s tiho :)
<ziga555> sasa84, si ti moški ali ženska ?
<sasa84> Sky[x] je mali pikec :P
<dhbiker> lol
<dhbiker> Sky[x]: daj nalimaj mi ctcp version od mene plis
<sasa84> ziga555, osebki iz #ubuntu-si lohk potrdijo, da sem ženska ;)
 * dhbiker pogleda
<dhbiker> ja je ženska :P
<sasa84> LOL
<ziga555> torej srednji spol :D
<sasa84> ?
<dhbiker> brb kosilo
<dhbiker> :>
<sasa84> dober tek ;)
<dhbiker> hvala :))
<ziga555> Dober tek..
<ziga555> Mislim jaz sem mel pred pol ure zajtrk
<ziga555> :D
<Sky[x]> huh xchat tega ne podpira bo treba na roke natipkatk :D
<ziga555> česa
<dhbiker> Sky[x]: itak da podpira
<dhbiker> ctrl c
<dhbiker> ctrl v
<dhbiker> more it
<dhbiker> <Sky[x]> huh xchat tega ne podpira bo treba na roke natipkatk :D
<dhbiker> proof
<dhbiker> :P
<Sky[x]> nic ne bo :D
<Sky[x]> nc mi ne odgovoris :D
<dhbiker> hm?
<dhbiker> zanimivo
<Sky[x]>   /ctcp dhbiker version
<dhbiker> a-a
<Sky[x]> ne dobim nic nazaj
<dhbiker>   /ver dhbiker
<dhbiker> probaj
<dhbiker> aha zaj pa je :P
<Sky[x]> isto je nardil kt prej
<Sky[x]> sam jst nism dobu nic nazaj
<dhbiker> lol
<dhbiker> wtf
<dhbiker> eh ...
<dhbiker> brb xD
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ?
<CrazyLemon> https://p.twimg.com/AijGJAUCIAIgdlL.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> huuuuuda
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, LOL
<sasa84_> sj je res :)
<sasa84_> enivej...jaz sem itak PRO glede zakonika...ne conra :)
<sasa84_> lynxlynxlynx, o ooo :D
<ziga555> pismo kako naj namestim python-dev
<ziga555> mi javi:    E: Package python-dev has no installation candidate
<napsy> apt-cache search python-dev
<napsy> apt-cache search python*-dev
<lynxlynxlynx> oj
<napsy> lp
<Sky[x]> lp
<napsy> o jinzo :-)
<Sky[x]> napsy: sretan bozic!
<napsy> Sky[x]: enako :-)
<jinzo> o napsy
<jinzo> Srečniga pa zdraviga indeed.
<napsy> enako
<jinzo> Pa Å¡e veliko Go projektov :)
<Sky[x]> hehe
<napsy> hehe hvala hvala :-)
<Sky[x]> napsy: scim se zdj ukvarjas sploh ?
<jinzo> gitw-http če ne spremljaš :P
<jinzo> build testing pa to :)
<napsy> Sky[x]: trenutno z enim continous integration orodjem
<Sky[x]> ka pa siht se delas tam ?
<napsy> jup
<napsy> tale go je poln presenecenj
<jinzo> hopefully the good ones
<napsy> morm si doma server porihtat da koncno postavim golang.si portal
<napsy> bol ko ne so good ones :-)
<napsy> mam no atom 1.8ghz kisto zdaj
<napsy> pa na SD kartici sistem
<napsy> sam me neki ext2 zafrkava pa bom moral reformatirat
<jinzo> u nice.
<napsy> neki casa sistem lepo stabilno dela, pol pa zacne ext jamrat
<napsy> tk da bom mogu na nek drug filesystem preit
<jinzo> weird, mogoce ga kaj flushi zeznejo?
<napsy> mozno ... kar I/O errorje zacne dobivat
<jinzo> saj ves kaki problemi so bli z performancom na IGEP-ih, tu je dost tricky stuffa za poslihtat
<napsy> ker ostali filesystam (ext4 za /home, vfat za /boot) pa lepo delajo
<napsy> jinzo: mhm vem
<napsy> sicer SD je kar hiter .... ~16 mb/s
<jinzo> ja, se zelo pozna kvaliteten SD
<napsy> aha
<jinzo> drgač to sem že zadnič ko sem nekaj proddal sem pa tja mislil vprašat, a dejansko je najboljsa dokumentacija na golang.org?
<jinzo> ker meni jako bogo to zgleda :/
<napsy> mm mislim da
<napsy> kaj te pa moti?
<napsy> mislim ... js sm navajen C in je v go delat pravi uzitek :-)
<jinzo> sam izgled & search se mi ne dopadeta nbajbol - tak alienated mi je zgledalo
<napsy> aja
<napsy> sicer go kompajler ma eno orodje ... godoc .. podoben manpages
<jinzo> pa search mi je failal, sam je tak labeled kot code search tak da sploh nevem ce isce po docsih
<napsy> reces godoc fmt Printf pa dobis lepo izpis v terminalu
<jinzo> aha, morem pogledat ko bo cajt
 * jinzo notes it down
<napsy> :)
<napsy> standard library mi je precej hud ker je vlk stvari ze notri
<napsy> zdaj mas celo ssh server vgrajen
<napsy> pa vse za certifikate
<jinzo> ja saj, pač in the lines of python/C#/itd....
<napsy> in to se ti lepo staticno skompajla in nima program nobenih dependencyjev
<jinzo> u, to pa je nice.
<napsy> kar je men precej very nice :)
<jinzo> ja, to rox. Glede na to klko je to bol zajebano pri C#/Python-u
<napsy> hitrost se mi dopade .. ~ 2x pocasnejs od ekvivalentnega programav c-ju (gcc)
<jinzo> zaj cele litanije delam, da bi mi tak binary mono naredil
<napsy> aja
<napsy> mono se mi je neki casa dopadu
<napsy> sam pol pripelje vso .dll golazen na linux
<jinzo> mono z monodevelop je kar nice - ce ze mores delat C# (pač za šolo) ampak docsi so obupni, bohnedaj da zelis kak info/example za GTK#, pa relativno zelo rad crasha.
<napsy> monodevelop je men tut kul .. se je kar lepo razvil
<jinzo> pa se podporo za druge jezike ma baje, morem probat enkrat
<jinzo> ampak ok, za prezivet je.
<ziga555> napsy
<ziga555> tnx
<ziga555> libboost-python-dev - Boost.Python Library development files (default version)
<ziga555> libroot-python-dev - Python extension for ROOT - development files
<ziga555> ampak še vedno nisem uspel inštallat
<Sky[x]> miha here ?
<nafisa> ne
<napsy> ziga555: np
<Sky[x]> nafisa: ti si zadne cajte mal prevec upas lele
<Sky[x]> klele
<nafisa> Sky[x], ti več goflaš ko js
<nafisa> tak da ...
<nafisa> zaveži okol tega
<Sky[x]> sej lohk goflas sam  primernih stvareh
<nafisa> napisala sem, da ga ni
<nafisa> kwa bi rad?
<Sky[x]> nic te nism vprasov pa se ze name deres neki
<ziga555> mogoče kdo drug ve kako naj usposobim python gor ?
<Sky[x]> no
<lynxlynxlynx> mogoče ti manjka taprav repo
<ziga555> ...
<Sky[x]> apt-get repo how to python
<Sky[x]> !g apt-get repo how to python
<Pepelka> Advanced Packaging Tool - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Packaging_Tool
<Sky[x]> !g apt-get add repo python
<Pepelka> Repositories/CommandLine - Community Ubuntu Documentation https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<ziga555> ...
<ziga555> tnx
<ziga555> ampak Å¡e vedno ni Å¡lo :P
<lynxlynxlynx> dump ubunut
<lynxlynxlynx> ...
<lynxlynxlynx> profit
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] prasec
<CrazyLemon> nafiso si užalu
<CrazyLemon> kako si lahko takšen?!?!?!
<sasa84> a ja???
<sasa84> o pujs!!!
<sasa84> :P
<Sky[x]> samo jst to zmorem :D
<Grega> Sky[x]: kaj se to govori!? da si NAFISO uzalil?!!
<CrazyLemon> mhm!
<CrazyLemon> kr povej mu!
 * sasa84 pripravi gorjačo
<zdobersek> Pozdrav, ljudje Internetov.
<ziga555> Sky[x] kako si drzneš, nič nebo z rafaeletom in čokolado :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek HAI
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek prečekiraj zadnjo novico
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: REHAI
<CrazyLemon> in se vprašaj zakaj ni na forumu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> Zakaj ni na forumu!
<zdobersek> Vem!
<Sky[x]> zakaj?
<zdobersek> ker ni postana v kategoriji 'novice'.
<zdobersek> Zato!
<zdobersek> ... a je to narobe?
<zdobersek> da ni na forumu? Ker za sebe vem, da mam prav.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek AAAAA WRONG ANSWER
<CrazyLemon> sem spremenil v kategorijo 'novice'
<CrazyLemon> pa ni postalo
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: nisi.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sem
<zdobersek> Ce bi, bi bil spodaj tag 'Novice'
<zdobersek> pa ga ni
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek odstranu sm ga
<CrazyLemon> ker ni workalo
<zdobersek> brb
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<zdobersek> grem na skoljko razmislit
<CrazyLemon> kr pejt ja
<CrazyLemon> js pa grem gledat na discovery serbia's largest bridge..adijo!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: CrazyLemon
<zdobersek> hah!
<zdobersek> data:text/html,<script>function P(x,y){return{x:x,y:y}}function J(){return Math.floor(Math.random()*16)}function R(){do{z={x:J(),y:J()}}while (T(z));return z}function A(a,b){return{x:a.x+b.x,y:a.y+b.y}}function Q(a,b){return a.x==b.x&&a.y==b.y}function O(p){return p.x<0||p.x>15||p.y<0||p.y>15}function T(p){return s.filter(Q.bind(this,p)).length}function M(p){if(p.x!=-d.x&&p.y!=-d.y)m=p}function B(){s.map(function(p){c.fillRect(p.x<<3,p
<zdobersek> copy & paste v URL bar
<napsy> zdobersek: ka bi se pa moral zgodit?
<zdobersek> napsy: spil je
<zdobersek> snake
<zdobersek> http://bytex64.net/code/datasnake/snake.html
<napsy> heh pa res
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek si fixal? in zakaj ne?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kolk je on most vlek?
<napsy> hum hum mam eno tezavo
<napsy> ext2 particije mi nikakor noce zmountat kot ext3/4
<Aseq> a to se da? mislim, je 'nazaj kompatibilno' ?
<napsy> aha
<lynxlynxlynx> če maš novo jedro, se mi zdi, da ni več, brez da bi izklopu par novosti
<napsy> ves mogoce kaj je treba izklopit?
<napsy> no zdj bom se probu neko konverzijo najprej
<lynxlynxlynx> nope
<Aseq> u res se da.. ampak jaz jo lahko samo kot ext4
<Aseq> zanimivo.
<CrazyLemon> napsy zotaca maš??????
<CrazyLemon> najs :>
<napsy> mhm
<CrazyLemon> kerga si to kupu?
<napsy> http://www.mlacom.si/zotac-zbox-id41-e-atom-d525
<Seniorita> ZOTAC ZBOX ID41-E D525 &laquo; Bareboni
<napsy> nki takega
<CrazyLemon> uh..preveč keša :D
<napsy> lih na SD kartico se enkrat namescam arch
<napsy> pre qemu
<napsy> prek*
<CrazyLemon> še se matraš s tem? :>
<napsy> noja
<CrazyLemon> bl poceni bi bilo če bi ssd kupu :D
<napsy> pac sj je enostavno
<napsy> sam me je neki filesystem zafrkavu
<napsy> pa sm dal reinstalirat
<CrazyLemon> http://www.vecer.com/clanek2012010705731779
<Seniorita> VECER.COM: Med sestankom z Jan&#353;o &#381;erjavu razbili avtomobil
<CrazyLemon> zihr so bili tisti s trenirkami
<Cinober> žnjeviæ
<damjan_> hej hoj ... a kdo ve, kaj narobe dela, da ne prikaže postpaid povezave na meniju za omrežja?
<ZigaK_> Kaj predlagate za naložit , za mail server
<ZigaK_> sedaj sem naročil open web mail
<ZigaK_> pa je precej Å¡partanski
<Sky[x]> exchange ? :D
<ZigaK_> ?
<ZigaK_> ajoj
<ZigaK_> ne naročil
<ZigaK_> naložil
<ZigaK_> mam naložen open web mail
<ZigaK_> pa je precej Å¡partanski, kaj predlagate Å¡e uporabnega
<ZigaK_> pa da lahko uporabljam Å¡e email client
<ZigaK_> Pa Å¡e nekaj me zanima, sedaj se moj email naslov imenuje:
<ZigaK_> ziga555@server-team.unknown
<ZigaK_> ali bi lahko kako uredil da bi bil ziga555@server-team.com ?
<Grumpek> ja lahko... MX recordse si moras kreirat, pa pravilno mail server nastavit... sam nimam casa ti tega razlagat zdejle :)
<Sky[x]> postfix bi ti rabil ?
<Sky[x]> pa ksn roundecube za dostop vrjetn :)
<Sky[x]> roundcube
<ZigaK_> postfix, bom pogledal
<ZigaK_> rabil bi torej tako kot je tale open web mail, ki mi je drugače kar všeč
<ZigaK_> da lahko preko browserja dostopam do pošte
<ZigaK_> in da lahko vnesem nastavitve v outlook in znjim dostopam do pošte
<ZigaK_> Samo trenutno ugotavljam kako bi si tale .unknown odstranil
<Grega> kdo pa danes kozle strela?!
<Grega> aha! :)
<ZigaK_> ker tudi pošiljat nemorem z oznako .unknown
<Grega> ZigaK_: samo malo, da internet popravim
<Grega> ok, probaj zdaj!
<ZigaK_> a veš da sedaj pa dela, tvoja čarobna paličica je pa koristna =D
<Grega> to sem slisal 2 uri nazaj
<Grega> samo ni bila palicica, ampak PALICA
 * Cinober is back from: auto-away after 15m idle (been away for 1d 12h 19m)
<Cinober> kdo bi mi ubuntu zrihto v nulo, keri se javi
<Cinober> ,)ž
<Grega> jaz ti brezplacno izkljucim autoaway, ce mi das ssh
<ZigaK_> lool
<ZigaK_> Jaz pa ti posodim PALICO
<Cinober> lol
<Cinober> sry za autoaway
<ZigaK_> Grumpek, drugače ni bilo potrebno nič konfigurirati za .unknown .. Sem se samo prijavil z takim emailom kot ga želim in to je too
<Grega> ZigaK_: ne mores maila posiljat/sprejemat iz .unknow, no
<ZigaK_> loool, pa to vem
<Grega> oh, ok, super
<ZigaK_> samo ni mi šlo v glavo zakaj je bila taka končnica
<ZigaK_> A ti pošljem en mail in ti voščim novo leto ?
<Grega> verjetno zato, ker si dal ob instalaciji ime brez pike (verjetno "hostname")
<Grega> novo leti je mimo
<ZigaK_> ne, sploh ni bilo potrebno nič pisat
<ZigaK_> ker je vse sam naredil..
<ZigaK_> lej to, sedaj sem se prijavil kar z
<ZigaK_> ziga555@idiot.com
<ZigaK_> pa se takoj prijavi
<Grega> itak
<ZigaK_> samo kakšna je pa domena za prihod pošte...
<ZigaK_> rad bi da pride na enega, tudi če sem odsotem
<ZigaK_> na eno domeno
<lynxlynxlynx> backup mx
<Grega> nek shared hosting si zrihtaj, za $2/mesec, pa bos vse resil
<Grega> pa 2 leti dlje bos zivel
<ZigaK_> v mislih sem mel neko email domeno, da sedaj stestiram pošiljanje..
<ZigaK_> hočem rečti prejemanje
<Cinober> autoaway turned off.
<ZigaK_> Grega, pošto mi brez problema pošilja
<ZigaK_> ampak ko pa z gmaila pošljem na open web mail pa ne pride
<ZigaK_> je treba met še kakšen podrt odprt ?
<Grega> daj mi povej kaj sploh hoces naredit
<lynxlynxlynx> open relay
<ZigaK_> Svoj mail server postavt gor
<ZigaK_> na serverju da bo funkcioniral
<ZigaK_> z open webmail
<Grega> in kaj si naredil do zdaj?
<ZigaK_> da mam web vmesnik preko browserja, se prijavil kot ziga555@server-team.com
<ZigaK_> e-poštna sporočila pošilja
<ZigaK_> prejme pa jih ne
<ZigaK_> evo sedaj mi je google končno javil
<ZigaK_> Technical details of permanent failure:
<ZigaK_> Google tried to deliver your message, but it was rejected by the recipient domain. We recommend contacting the other email provider for further information about the cause of this error. The error that the other server returned was: 550 550 unknown user - unbekannter Benutzer - ACL INSERT (state 14).
<ZigaK_> aha
<Grega> pac.. zadeva mogoce ni tolk preprosta, kot si si zamislil :) rabis v bistvu kr nekaj stvari.. in dovolj, da namestis samo webmail
<Grega> vem, da je bil za debian napisan en zelo dober manual
<Grega> ki ti pove kako namestis smtp, imap in webmail
<Grega> plus neke virtualmail finte, v bistvu kr uporabno
<Grega> http://workaround.org/ispmail/squeeze
<Seniorita> ISPmail tutorial for Debian Squeeze | workaround.org
<Grega> to
<Grega> server-team.com vidim, da ze obstaja
<Grega> in ima ze vpisane MXe
<Grega> je to tvoja domena, oz. imas ze maile na tej domeni?
<ZigaK_> Ne ne, to sem se jo zmislil ob prijavi
<ZigaK_> kaj sploh pomeni MX
<Grega> uh..
<Grega> zacni raje na zacetku... idi malo googlat za smtp (recimo postfix) in kaj je imap/pop3 (recimo dovecot)
<ZigaK_> Vidim da mi kar nekaj osnov manjka ja..
<Grega> a je tvoj cilj, da imas doma mailserver, ali samo, da posiljas/prejemas maile na svoji domeni?
<ZigaK_> praktično sploh še domene nimam..
<ZigaK_> mi je pa cilj da počasi postavim mail server
<ZigaK_> doma
<Grega> pol najprej reg. domeno, potem zadni brat o smtp, imap/pop3, potem pa http://workaround.org/ispmail/squeeze
<Seniorita> ISPmail tutorial for Debian Squeeze | workaround.org
<Grega> zacni*
<ZigaK_> Kje pa najbolj priporočaš za registrirat domeno
<ZigaK_> po možnosti free
<Grega> oh god :)
<Grega> verjetno .si, ne?
<ZigaK_> ja lol
<ZigaK_> sem že našel nekaj ponudnikov
<Grega> pa so predragi?
<ZigaK_> ne ne
<ZigaK_> Bistvo mi je to (domena mi sploh ni pomembna ker uporabljam gmail) da postavim in nakoncu dela
<ZigaK_> Evo, pri arnesu dobim brezplačno domeno.
<ZigaK_> in tudi pri dot.tk
<Sky[x]> pri arnesu dobis brezplacno domeno how ?
<ZigaK_> Ma če maš account pri njih
<ZigaK_> pa če si dijak/študent
<ZigaK_> in ti traja do konca Å¡olanja
<ZigaK_> razen če postaneš učitelj potem
<CrazyLemon> nič ni brezplačno
<CrazyLemon> zapomni si to
#ubuntu-si 2012-01-08
<Cinober> joza, ni lula milo da se nuca, daj curo vun.
<andrejz> dan
<ziga555> dan
<Cinober> bog daj
<lynxlynxlynx> http://apple.slashdot.org/story/12/01/08/069204/leaked-memo-says-apple-provides-backdoor-to-governments
<Seniorita> Leaked Memo Says Apple Provides Backdoor To Governments - Slashdot
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<lynxlynxlynx> */
<sasa84> ooo lynxlynxlynx :))
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon:
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek;
<CrazyLemon> http://www.index.hr/like/clanak/najsladja-i-najskuplja-osveta-na-svijetu/592426.aspx
<CrazyLemon> huda :D
<Seniorita> Najslađa i najskuplja osveta na svijetu - Like - Index.hr
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: glede novice!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kaj pa glede novice
<CrazyLemon> to da nisi fixal zadevo že vem
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kaj ce bi se na forumu odprla nova kategorija?
<zdobersek> za te trike & nasvete.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek no need
<CrazyLemon> ker že obstaja
<zdobersek> in potem grejo novice pod novice, to pa pod to ..
 * CrazyLemon grdo pogleda zdoberseka
<zdobersek> pa res!
<zdobersek> bomo to pofixal!
<CrazyLemon> you bet your ass da boš!
<CrazyLemon> pa še eno tako glede kategorije..pa bom saši dal dol nagobčnik pa boš vidu hudiča
<zdobersek> am ... kva sem narobe povedu?
<CrazyLemon> jah ..narobe je to da niti ne veš katere kategorije obstajajo...to moraš vedet tudi ko ti pride saša naga na vrata
<CrazyLemon> in te praša za kategorije na forumu
<zdobersek> aha. ok.
<zdobersek> se bom naucil.
<CrazyLemon> priden
 * CrazyLemon vrže zdoberseku piškotek
<Sky[x]> lol
<Sky[x]> ket ste p nafiso zgubil a je na kupid.com ostala ? :D
<CrazyLemon> MI?!?!?!?!!?????
<CrazyLemon> ti si zadnjič pizdil na njo
<CrazyLemon> ti si kriv
<CrazyLemon> ne mi
<Sky[x]> eh lubica nas bo pogresala pa bo kmal prsla nazaj :)
<ziga555> ne ne
<ziga555> Je rekla da je bla full bouna, da niti jest ni mogla pa je delala promocijo za ubuntu
<ziga555> vi da ste jo tu pa napadali pa zajebavali
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] prasec..bolna je bila..pa jest ni mogla
<CrazyLemon> ti jo pa napadaš
<Sky[x]> ja ja seveda
<Sky[x]> ona mej napadla kr neki
<ziga555> CrazyLemon, občutek sem mel da je s tem merila nate
<CrazyLemon> ziga555 slab občutek si mel
<CrazyLemon> js nisem tak
<ziga555> ne ne
<ziga555> Te je 3x neki rabila
<ziga555> ti si ji baje pa sikal nazaj
<Grega> pujci, zakaj ste bili nesramni do nafise?
<CrazyLemon> ziga555 BAJE!
<CrazyLemon> ampak ni res!
<Grega> CrazyLemon: opravici se
<ziga555> Ja res, opraviči se
<CrazyLemon> Grega wasnt me!
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] je bil
<Grega> oba se opravicita
<ziga555> Crazy lemon, on je bil včeraj ja
<ziga555> ti pa 3 dni nazaj
<CrazyLemon> Grega vidiš!
<Grega> OBA!
<CrazyLemon> Grega pa če nisem js bil :(
<Sky[x]> jst sem bolan ap se ne morm upravict
<Sky[x]> pa se bojler mi je crknu se pod vroc tus ne morm jet
<Sky[x]> jebemti
<ziga555> Javno opravičilo na forumu ji napišita !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Grega> sram vaju bodi
<Sky[x]> jst nism na forumu k ste me zbrisal :>
<ziga555> Ampak res, se tako na punce spravlat
<ziga555> pa že tako jih je malo v teh vodah
<ziga555> Kaj se to pravi znašat nad puncami..
<alyosha> ma jz mislim da je nebo noben preveč pogrešal:p
<alyosha> D:
<alyosha> :D
<ziga555> Sky[x] ka pol si že na forumu delal p*****
<Grega> se en pujc
<Grega> alyosha: ti se tudi opravici!
<Sky[x]> tezki ste dons res :)
<lynxlynxlynx> tsk tsk tsk
<ziga555> <CrazyLemon> ti si zadnjič pizdil na njo
<ziga555> <CrazyLemon> ti si kriv
<ziga555> <CrazyLemon> ne mi
<ziga555> ____
<ziga555> Nekdo jo očitno že pogreša :P
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/user/4122/
<CrazyLemon> <Sky[x]> jst nism na forumu k ste me zbrisal :>
<CrazyLemon> PRASEC LAŽNIV!!
<CrazyLemon> STE GA VIDLI?????????
<ziga555> O tole je pa lih za na pisar :D :D :D
<alyosha> Grega: ž_______ iskreno se ti opravičujem (na črto vnesite ime)
<zdobersek> wow, vec k en let neaktiven ...
<CrazyLemon> mislim..prekleta lažniva mladina..
<Grega> ne meni, tele
<CrazyLemon> kam za vraga gre ta svet
<Grega> a ste res nafiso preglani, al se samo hecate?
<Grega> pregnali*
<ziga555> MA res so jo
<ziga555> Pa 7 uporabnikov je že pridobila
<ziga555> na ubuntu
<ziga555> preko kupida
<Grega> CrazyLemon?
<ziga555> Pa ravno on je najbolj zaslužen za to
<ziga555> Sky[x] je bil samo Å¡e pika na i
<alyosha> itak je CrazyLemon kriv to se ve
<alyosha> :D
<ziga555> see
<CrazyLemon> a me prav vsi ne marate al kaj?
<CrazyLemon> prav..pa grem..pa naj se nafisa vrne
<CrazyLemon> adijo
<Grega> kaj je ta kupid
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> Grega poglej si poglej...lahko greš notri z kao "guest" accountom
<alyosha> to je pomoje najbolj grozen najslabše narjen najbolj katastrofa
<Grega> kako
<alyosha> page kar sem ga kdaj vidu
<alyosha> www.kupid.com mislim da
<Grega> kako grem noter kot guest
<alyosha> in tam pol na levo mas mislim da neki kao oglej si al neki
<alyosha> caki
<alyosha> ogled vsebine
<Grega> aha
<alyosha> kliknes
<Grega> zakaj pa je tolk "oglasov"? a je to popularn page? :S
<Grega> al je fake vse
<alyosha> manevem kaj je
<alyosha> al so fajkali al nevem ampak je polno nekih aktivnih gor
<alyosha> kao
<ziga555> hahah Tale CrazyLemon je Å¡e vedno na serverju ;)
<ziga555> Pa kako učite forumaše...
<ziga555> https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/213/
<ziga555> Nihšče nezna limat slik ?
<ziga555> Čakaj a slučajno tale forum nima možnosti dodajati priponk (slik )
<alyosha> ha eno hudo sem ču zdj
<alyosha> Kakšna je razlika med windowsi in avtom?
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> Windowsi zmrznejo tudi poleti:DD
<ziga555> Mnja samo Å¡e vedno je windows os prihodnosti
<ziga555> ubuntu žal ne
<neett> pa windows ne
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> windows je os prihodnosti??
<neett> zato pa je na fonih tak popularen  :P
<neett> hehe
<alyosha> ma windows je bil in Å¡e vedno je prvi
<alyosha> ampak u prihodnosti verjetno ne bo več
<ziga555> boš rekel da bo ubuntu ?
<alyosha> ubuntu sigureno ne
<ziga555> ubuntu je uporaben le za to kar narekuje njegov moto: for human beings
<neett> ce obstaja samo ubuntu ?
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> linux nasplosno bo počasi prevladal
<ziga555> to pa ja
<alyosha> oz. si bo delil z osX
<ziga555> ubuntu-ja pa bo požrla odprtokodnost
<alyosha> windowsi so bli prvi in so jih uvalli usakemu ker ni blo druge
<alyosha> in folk se je valda navadu na windowse
<neett> zakaj pa bi ga to pozrlo ?
<alyosha> use se je delalo zawindowse
<alyosha> zdj pa to ni več tko ne
<ziga555> neett, ker vsak po svoje nekaj spaca noter
<ziga555> zadnjič sem mel frko, ko je bil narejen en install package
<ziga555> se je na sredi vsega ustavilo
<ziga555> pa samo zaradi tega ker je bil ta package od enega xy avtorja
<neett> ja se zgodi :)
<neett> pa to zaj ne pomeni da ga bo to pokopalo
<alyosha> ziga555 kaj na windowsih se to ne zgodi:D
<alyosha> ubistvu se ne ne....tam se to dogaja:)
<ziga555> neett, čedalje bolj
<ziga555> iOS bi znal biti os prihodnosti
<neett> ja ka pa te ostali distroji?
<ziga555> ali pa kot openbsd
<ziga555> je znotraj ene skupine
<ziga555> in se tam noter razvija
<ziga555> pa tudi za širšo publiko
<ziga555> komu se da zajebavat z samim osom
<ziga555> OS-om
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e ni nafise?????????
<CrazyLemon> :(((
<ziga555> Kaj si si dal -0
<ziga555> Daj si +b
<ziga555> zaradi nafise
<CrazyLemon> /mode #ubuntu-si +b CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> ne gre..ne gre!!
<CrazyLemon> zakaj??!?
<ziga555> daj meni +op pa bom jaz uredil :D
<alyosha> jz predlagam tudi +b za koga
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> oho
<alyosha> da vidimo
<alyosha> T/O
<alyosha> :D
<ziga555> ;)
<CrazyLemon> to je to?
<CrazyLemon> kick??
<CrazyLemon> človek bi upau da bo vsaj ban
<alyosha> trudi se pa ne gre
<alyosha> :D
 * alyosha off
<ziga555> grrrr
<ziga555> golfaš !
<CrazyLemon> a niti bannat ne znaš ?
<ziga555> Ti in tvoj chanserv ...
<CrazyLemon> kak chanserv ?
<ziga555> nič pozabi
 * ziga555 slaps CrazyLemon around a bit with a large trout
<CrazyLemon> dovolj si se igral :)
<CrazyLemon> upam da se zdej bolše počutiš
<CrazyLemon> in da ne boš težil več okrog nafise
<CrazyLemon> ribut
<Grega> nisem vedel, da je tolk strani s temi "stiki"
<Grega> holy shit :)
<CrazyLemon> jah to je donosen biznis :)
<Grega> vprasanje kolk je fake
<CrazyLemon> če je nafisa gor pol veš da ni fake! :)
<Grega> sem jo nasel
<Grega> http://www.kupid.com/nafisa
<Grega> CrazyLemon: si res uzalil nafiso?!
<CrazyLemon> Grega never!
<Grega> prisezes?
<CrazyLemon> Grega never!
<Grega> grrr
<CrazyLemon> :(
<Grega> ne bit pujs
<CrazyLemon> sej nisem!
<Grega> si
<CrazyLemon> ne nisem
<Grega> si
<CrazyLemon> odšla je zaradi skya
<CrazyLemon> ne zaradi mojega Å¡arma
<Grega> za skyja se ze dolgo ve, da ni ravno z neba poslan
<Grega> ampak ti si me pa razocaral
<CrazyLemon> :(
<CrazyLemon> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/01/06/%23ubuntu-si.html#t18:13
<CrazyLemon> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/01/06/%23ubuntu-si.html#t18:59
<Seniorita> /srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/01/06/#ubuntu-si.txt
<Seniorita> /srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/01/06/#ubuntu-si.txt
<CrazyLemon> vidiš da nisem bil zloben
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> Grega, LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<Grega> ?
<Grega> u ok?
<sasa84> [22:04] <Grega> za skyja se ze dolgo ve, da ni ravno z neba poslan
<sasa84> hahahahahaha
<sasa84> huda :)
<ZigaK> držte jutri pesti ;)
<CrazyLemon> ma veš da bomo
<CrazyLemon> končno nov twitter look
<CrazyLemon> na..pa ga ni več ..lol
<Grega> "Groza v kleti (Girl Next Door)"
<CrazyLemon> lol?
<ZigaK> :D
<sasa84> Å¡ibam spat, pridni bodte ;)
<sasa84> papa
#ubuntu-si 2012-12-31
<Keko_> lepo lepo.
<CrazyLemon> Keko_ probaj prvo če ti sploh dela :)
<Keko_> bom takoj probal... Nekaj druga še bi rad prej probal oz. našel pa mi ne rata ;) Spet ono "glavno geslo"
<CrazyLemon> Keko_ tisto se imenuje "gesla in ključi" če imaš v slovenščini ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> če nimaš je neki v tem smislu
<Keko_> eto ga, menda sem dal pravega :DDD
<Keko_> keylock ring al kak je angleško.
<sterna> keyring.
<sterna> to je tista okrogla stvar k gor kljuce natikas
<Keko_> :D
<Keko_> dugo zaganja ta TF2
<CrazyLemon> jp
<Keko_> vrjetno prvič rabi tolk več :D Sem še nastavil nekaj na hitro v igrci.
<sterna> ta macka prov raztura sadface
<sterna> prpleza u drug stuk na podstreho
<sterna> pa skoz okn not gleda
<uni4dfx> a bi znal kdo narest
<uni4dfx> dubstep remix slovenskih popevk
<sterna> i'd refuse
<sterna> ni tezko, je pa skodljivo.
<uni4dfx> v dolini tihi je vasica mala, v večernem mraku vse že mirno spava, le eno okno še odprto je, na njem slonelo žalostno dekle - wob wob wob wob
<sterna> exactly
<sterna> zakaj bi to hotu?
<Keko_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAba9Mjoinw
<Seniorita> Dubstep Beatboxer - YouTube
<uni4dfx> nice skor k zares :D
<sterna> jsm bl za dobro muziko
<uni4dfx> sterna like wot
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKHjiGUct4Q
<Seniorita> Jeffrey Lewis - End Result - YouTube
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rF3YQ5WajJk
<Seniorita> Make It Rain - YouTube
<uni4dfx> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9EuaAIkYmvs#t=2m39
<Seniorita> Lovey Dovey - T-Ara (티아라) Dance Cover by St.319 from Vietnam - YouTube
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YyknBTm_YyM
<Seniorita> Camille Saint-Saëns - Danse Macabre - YouTube
<Keko_> to si poglejta :D http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWe3Zbp0EX8
<Seniorita> ASA AKIRA GOES DEEP - YouTube
<sterna> matr je hud komad ta zdej pa nam mogu nehat poslusat
<uni4dfx> Keko_ blah kakšno razočaranje :D
<Keko_> asa akira al dubstep?
<sterna> 7 minut?
<uni4dfx> asa
<sterna> ne vem ce mam js to cajt gledat
<Keko_> ja ta tip kassem g se dela norca iz porno zvezd :D
<CrazyLemon> iz vseh se dela norca :D
<Keko_> poglej zadnje 3min :DD
<CrazyLemon> je kr kul tip
<Keko_> se sleče do nazga :D CrazyLemon  poznaš? :D
<CrazyLemon> Keko_ jp..gledal sm že
<CrazyLemon> vse te videe s pornozvezdami :D
<CrazyLemon> tudi one so ful za hec
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Keko_> twister je dober ko ga igra :DDDD
<uni4dfx> meh censored
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UkalAokJHk
<Seniorita> We're Breaking The Taboo - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx its youtube..not youporn
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sterna> ta film poglejte
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon a si prepričan? :)
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx 99%
<CrazyLemon> razn ce ni nekdo zastrupu dns streznike! :D
<sterna> porn is all nice and dandy ampak dejte mal resnosti pokazat no
<Keko_> kaj vi grete sploh spat al ste nočne ptice ? :D mislim kaj pa službe in to? :D
<sterna> zdele sm v sluzbi
<CrazyLemon> ko smo že pri temu
<CrazyLemon> LN
<sterna> srecno
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KMpZaEF6g0#t=16m
<Seniorita> Pink Floyd - Echoes - YouTube
<sterna> evo za lahko noc muzika
<uni4dfx> Keko_ sj so prazniki baje
<sterna> aja
<sterna> nc ne vem o tem
<Keko_> Ja so prazniki ja :D Zato sm pa bil v službi 24.12, 25.12, 26.12 :D in jutri spet :D
<sterna> jsm 24/7 365 v sluzbi
<sterna> na prestopna leta en dan dlje.
<sterna> but i love my work, so it's ok
<Keko_> kaj pa te delaš da si nonstop :D
<sterna> cakam da se kej pokvar :)
<sterna> hisnik sm
<sterna> internetni sicer, ampak razlik itak ni
<Keko_> Hehe, lepo lepo :D
<Keko_> ee lepo vam... grem tud jaz. Ajd.
<sterna> weirdos
<uni4dfx> nč grem pa še js čeprov je tole neobičajno zgodi zame
<ziga555> Je mogoče tu kakšen kde-jevec?
<ziga555> Namreč imam en problem
<ziga555> Uporabljam 2 zaslona
<ziga555> In mi sedaj pri zadnji verziji KDE-ja
<ziga555> Pri levem zaslonu zamakne sliko v desno
<ziga555> Tako da imam na levi strani črn rob
<ziga555> TO lahko popravim z nastavitvami na ekranu
<ziga555> Amopak ko grem v windows-e
<ziga555> Moram spet nastavljati sliko nazaj
<ziga555> Mogoče ve kdo kako to odpravit?
<sterna> ja
<sterna> zal ne vem
<sterna> ker kde pa mas?
<ziga555> Mislim da 4.9
<ziga555> Bom jutri preveril
<ziga555> Ampak je enako tudi ko sem imel kubuntu 12.10
<ziga555> Ista težava
<ziga555> Ampak na unity, gnome, windows 7, mate
<ziga555> .....
<ziga555> Nimam tega problema
<ziga555> Aja, sedaj imam ubuntu 12.10 + kde plasma desktop
<LorD_DDooM> Hello party people
<sasa84> hej hou!
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, v službi?
<LorD_DDooM> Ne, kolektivca imamo :)
<sasa84> pridni! :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Broker: LiBRE časopis broj 08  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39438/#p39438
<Keko> kak se da formatirat usb ključek na linuxu ;) Ni kot na win7 :D
<LorD_DDooM> Imaš na voljo orodje "Disks", z njim lahko delaš ve kar hočeš z diski
<LorD_DDooM> Še boljše orodje je "gparted", ki ga moraš v Ubuntu dodatno namestiti.
<Keko> grem po ta gparted
<Keko> pa da vidim kak in kaj. Vedno bolj všeč so mi linuxi
<LorD_DDooM> Če želiš samo na hitro formatirati ključek, je orodje Disk čisto super...gparted je že advanced orodje.
<Keko> error formatin volume
<Keko> Error creating file system: Command-line `mkfs.vfat -I -n "Keko" "/dev/sdc1"' exited with non-zero exit status 1: stdout: `mkfs.vfat 3.0.13 (30 Jun 2012) ' stderr: `mkfs.vfat: /dev/sdc1 contains a mounted file system. ' (udisks-error-quark, 0)
<sasa84> Keko, lohk pa greš na "diskovna orodja", izbereš usb pa "formatiraj nosilec"
<Keko> sem Å¡el s tem diskovnim orodjem
<sasa84> obstaja pa tudi varianta, da v nautilusu namestiš, da se usb formatira desn klik-formatiraj
<Keko> zgleda na izi. Semp robal nekaj drugega oz. začne delat, ampak ne gre dalje... aja sem pa nardil ključek bootable in gor linuxe za bootat.
<sasa84> kaj ne gre dalje?
<Keko> Error synchronizing after initial wipe: Timed out waiting for object (udisks-error-quark, 0) <- ta error da ven
<Keko> zaj pa gledam, pa vseeno vidim ključek da je kao formatiran.
<uni4dfx> Keko linux*, rečt "linuxi" nekak ni logično ;)
<uni4dfx> also, i present to you, the most watched video in japan: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Jlv8F9cerA
<Keko> uni4dfx: i'll try
<Seniorita> An experiment - YouTube
<Keko> mater jim jebem... nabijajo že muziko kot da je novo leto :D
<sasa84> Keko, lohk pa še 1x vstavš klučk not pa čakaš, da odpre nautilus... pa ctrl+h
<sasa84> če ni ama ništa... :))
<Keko> Sej zaj je "formatiran" kr sem ga dal v hišni kino in prej gor par pesmi in dela lepo
<LorD_DDooM> Keko: če želiš narediti bootable ključek, imaš za to na voljo posebno orodje, USB Creatoer ali če dodatno namestiš "unebootin"
<Keko> je bil bootable, samo sem hoto spucat in formatirat.
<LorD_DDooM> Oziroma CD cratoer se sedaj imenuje Startup Disk Creator
<sasa84> jp, LorD_DDooM ima prav... unetbootin je super zadevA
<dhbiker> pa Å¡e dd obstaja :P
<sasa84> ubuntu ma pa privzeto ustvarjanje zagonskih diskov... nekaj podobnega :)
<LorD_DDooM> Ne mu dd-ja omenjat :)
<dhbiker> why not :(
<Keko> in kaj je dd? :) pm sem radovedn
<LorD_DDooM> Lahko se kdo vstraši terminala :(
<LorD_DDooM> bbl, duty calls!
<sasa84> ja LorD_DDooM ...pol nas bo pa jorky spet kregu :S
<dhbiker> Keko: nič zaenkrat :D
<Keko> pfff :P
<sasa84> Keko, fantje majo prepoved! :)))
<dhbiker> jaz ne :P
<dhbiker> nisem od tu :>
<sasa84> dhbiker, !
 * sasa84 grdo pogleda
<sasa84> :>
 * dhbiker pogleda sasa84 nazaj z ubijalskom pogledom
<dhbiker> a
<dhbiker> ?
<sasa84> uuu, bi rad mal "prljavo" a? :P
<Keko> i love wiki :D
 * dhbiker pogleda sasa84 nazaj z rm -rf /* pogledom
 * sasa84 je sformatirana.... kompletno!
<dhbiker> better
<dhbiker> :>
<sasa84> Keko, pa tud viki krema ni slaba :>
<Keko> ja pedija :D
 * dhbiker is listening: The Doors - The End from The Doors [ 11:38 ]  // 24 bit 96000 Hz 2942 kbps stdflac
<dhbiker> evo ti sasa84 :D
<dz0ny> meh dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/sys/* bs=1 ultimate format
 * sasa84 pleja "glorio".. i will survive
<dhbiker> bs=4M meni bolj odgovarja :P
<Keko> ma kdo utorrent gor naložen? al uporabljate kr ta transmission?
<ziga555> Jaz kar na strežniku transmission
<Keko> ja včeraj sem naložil par torrentov, in zaj so errori vsi :D
<ziga555> Kaj si pa počel?
<Keko> Error: no data found
<Keko> :DDD
<Keko> vgasno PC in ga zjutraj spet prižgal in pognal transmission
<sasa84> Keko, a si mogoče ibzbral, da se shranjo zadeve na kšno drugo particijo...pa zdej tista particija ni prkloplena?
<sasa84> <-- ima transmission
<sasa84> oj mihi ^^
<miha> sasa84: :*****
<sasa84> <3
<Keko> ne na drugi disk sem dal in disk je noter ampak ne dela :D nevem, ni mi jasno.
<sasa84> poglej, če je prkloplen... pa še 1x zažen transmission
<sasa84> to se men včasih zgodi :S
<Keko> hm vidim da je utorrent tud za liunux :D Disk je priklopljen, mam dva notranja diska... en za OS, drugi za pizdarije (filmi, muzika,...)
<miha> Keko: pr men tist kr pride pod /media, moram sam najprej kliknt, transmission bo sam reku da ni zadeve. tist kr je že v fstab priklopljen, pa je priklopljen
<miha> pa usb disk po nekem času neaktivnosti "odklopi".. če kliknem, zgine, pa se spet pojavi. transmission pravi, da ni zadeve :)
<miha> morm pazit, ker "ponovno preveri podatke" traja dolgoooooooooo :)
<Keko> Sej sem nastavil kam naj shrani itd... ampak ga ni kao
<Keko> ja nimam na USBju tega :D
<Keko> bom reštartal vse skup, pa bo mogoče.
<Keko> reštartal PC... isto kot prej... sem pa 1 torrent na novo naložil je je blo vredu, zaj po reštartu ni več.
<Keko> torej sem dal dol utorrent... mam pa eno težavo. Sem ga odpakiral *.tar.gz ... so zaj 3 fajli noter ampak nevem kak to pognat da bo delalo oz. s čim
<Keko> utserver (executable)
<Keko> ko poženem to mi odpre PyPar2... ? :D
<Keko> hmm... gre tudi tak menda v terminalu: sudo apt-get install wine
<Keko> ? :D
<dhbiker> zakaj za vraga bi uTorrent laufo prek wine na linuxih
<dhbiker> če pa imaš tolko dobrih torrent programov
<dhbiker> o.O
<Keko> ja nevem kak ga naj drugače poženem ta utorrent.
<Keko> transmission mi ne dela kot treba.
<dhbiker> deluge ?
<dhbiker> rtorrent ?
<Keko> bom probal... daj mi samo to povej... kak pri vragu pa vseeno ta executable poženem oz. nasploh?
<dhbiker> od utorrenta ? nevem nisem nič packal tistega
<Keko> je na njihovi strani uradno za linuxe tud. ko odpakiraš so 3 fajli, ampak potem pa se ustavi malo to.... (meni se ustavi, neznam dalje) :D
<Keko> deluge zgleda vizualno kot utorrent :D
<Keko> grem pred tv in potem spat  :D
<Keko> ajde
<sterna> moin
<LorD_DDooM> utorrent je .exe file wrapan preko wine ...ne tega uporabljat. Deluge je recimo soliden torrent odjemalec
<CrazyLemon> utorrent je server katerega uporabljaš prek web UI
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> no..daemon  ne server
<miha> od včer spet mal igram openttd, tokrat na android. zadeva je bolj zabavna kot na pc, sam vse je premalo za klikat s prsti :)
<miha> http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-57561294-1/2013-could-be-the-best-year-for-comet-spotting-in-generations/
<Seniorita> 2013 could be the best year for comet spotting in generations | Crave - CNET
<miha> http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2012/dec/31/facebook-disables-new-year-message-app
<Seniorita> Facebook stops New Year message tool | Technology | guardian.co.uk
<LorD_DDooM> ej dz0ny , a je kaka posebna fora za uploadanje screenshotov preko steama, ker meni vedno errorje ven meče da ne more nobenega uploadat?
<dhbiker> bi moralo delat
<dhbiker> razen če maš tisti reserved space nafilan
<LorD_DDooM> Kateri reserved space? Nimam nič uploadan, ne da bi vedel
<dhbiker> pač oni plac ko ga maš za to
<dhbiker> nekje bi moralo pisat
<CrazyLemon> 1GB maš steam clouda
<CrazyLemon> in meni je skoraj vedno uploadalo
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM probaj restartat steam
<LorD_DDooM> Sem vklopil zdaj ta Steam cloud..pa tudi po restartu noče uploadat
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa napiše?
 * sasa84 ugrizne CrazyLemon 
<sterna> brez nasilja
 * CrazyLemon da nagobčnik na sasa84 
<sasa84> :\
<LorD_DDooM> 1 screenshot could not be uploaded due to errors.
<sterna> muzzle is for restraint, not punishment.
<sasa84> sterna, kaj pa če je bil love bite?
<sterna> sasa84: a http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sexual_cannibalism
<Seniorita> Sexual cannibalism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<anny> dan...uletim in vidim prec ene nenavadne pogovore
<CrazyLemon> anny welcome to #ubuntu-si
<CrazyLemon> :)
<anny> o nagobčnikih in kanibalizmu :o
<sterna> ja, izobrazujemo ljudi
<LorD_DDooM> A moram kake porte odpret za ta glup Steam al kaj?
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM ne
<sasa84> sterna, npr. neki tazga kok si pastal ja :)))
<sasa84> anny, lej, mi hočmo bit razgledani... zto mormo vedt tud zakaj so nagobčniki, kdo koga papca in zakaj :P
<anny> ja, se strinjam to spada pod splošno izobrazbo
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM nope..niti meni ne dela
<CrazyLemon> zihr neki čarajo na strežniku
<dhbiker> steam sale jih je spet zaj****
<LorD_DDooM> Ma jaz sem že n-krat probal uplodat v tem mesecu...nikoli ni delalo..samo dz0ny -ju pa zgleda dela, ker ima puno finih slikic gor
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM meni je prej tudi delalo
<CrazyLemon> samo zdaj mi pa ne
<Keko> emmm se da kak nastavit (da ko gledam film) da se ne vgasne monitor po 30min, tak kot je v nastavitvah. Mislim sem dal na 30min in se vgasne, kljub temu da gledam npr. film.
<LorD_DDooM> Dve nastavitvi sta, ena pod orodjem "Power", druga pa pod "Brightness and Lock"
<sterna> Keko: s cim pa gledas film da se ugasne?
<sterna> js jih z mplayerjem pa se nikol ne ugasne
<LorD_DDooM> v VLC imaš tudi to nastavitev da ignorira screensaver
<Keko> smplayer... kr vlc mi je šumnike pojedo (mislim Š in ž).
<sterna> http://xkcd.com/1152/
<Seniorita> xkcd: Communion
<Keko> pa mam odkljukano disable screensaver.
<miha> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2012123105868872
<Seniorita> VECER.COM: Zaradi tehničnih težav na POS terminalih otežene transakcije s karticami Activa
<CrazyLemon> umplayer ne ugasne zaslona
<CrazyLemon> http://www.vecer.com/vreme
<Keko> ma bom probal ta smplayer Å¡e nastavit malo pa bo.
<miha> They rushed around chaotic rooms, unable to bring steins fast enough for the patrons, until the Italians were our friends, and the shy ones among them revealed that they spoke "a little bit of English," a European euphemism for being able to understand and reply to pretty much anything. http://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2012/12/the-worst-holiday-new-years-eve-is-over-hyped-and-anti-climactic/266647/
<Seniorita> The Worst Holiday: New Years Eve Is Over-hyped and Anti-Climactic - Conor Friedersdorf - The Atlantic
<dz0ny> huh http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2012/12/pentagon-prepare-mutant-future/
<Seniorita> Military Must Prep Now for 'Mutant' Future, Researchers Warn | Danger Room | Wired.com
<dz0ny> Za vse ki preveč sedimo pred strojem http://kaasplateau.com/stretches.pdf
<zdobersek> ayo.
<sterna> dan
<dz0ny> http://www.well.com/conf/inkwell.vue/topics/459/State-of-the-World-2013-Bruce-St-page01.html Bruce Sterling o Balkanu
<Seniorita> The WELL: State of the World 2013: Bruce Sterling and Jon Lebkowsky
<zdobersek> ima danasnji dan kot prehod v novo leto kaksen astroloski pomen al je to cista izmisljotina neke religije, ki je sforsirala vecini sveta svoj koledar?
<miha> koledar je rimski, pred krščanstvom
<miha> oz ne
<miha> hm
<miha> 1. april je bil takrat nov let menda !g simspons april fools
<Seniorita> The Simpsons (season 4) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Simpsons_(season_4)
<miha> zdobersek: kirkol dan bi lahk bil nov let. važno je, da tolk ljudi naenkrat isto misli.. na nov let
<miha> to naredi.. nov let
<sterna> vse je arbitrarno
<anny> dejansko je precej manj blišča kot včasih
 * miha rabi mal alkohola predn zaprejo :)
<anny> ne bodo Å¡e zaprli :)
<sterna> ma joj
<sterna> ni na youtube tega clipa
<sterna> bom mogu uploadat
<CrazyLemon> anny manj blišča kot včasih? so bile včasih bolše rakete kot danes? :p
<dz0ny> http://gigaom.com/cloud/how-indias-favorite-tv-show-uses-data-to-change-the-world/ (pogledat-> zelo zanimive teme, prebrat-> par novih idej)
<Seniorita> How India’s favorite TV show uses data to change the world — Cloud Computing News
<anny> manj osvetljeno
<anny> ker je manj petard sem zelo vesela
<zdobersek> just ban that shite!
<CrazyLemon> mene ne motijo petarde kot take.. me pa motijo nepremišljena dejanja mulcev k mečejo petarde povsod
<sterna> ban nc ne pomaga
<sterna> ljudi je treba izobrazit
<anny> sem za popolno prepoved...nekaj let je bilo super, zdaj so pa spet začeli :(
<anny> denar za pokanje se Å¡e vedno najde
<CrazyLemon> anny jah.. naivni brezbrižni starši :)
<sterna> ja js nism za prepoved, jsm za to da ljudje ne bodo hotl tega pocet
<anny> mah ne mi s starši...tastari so bolj nori od mulcev
<CrazyLemon> anny no ja.. starši majo radi rakete.. mulci pa petarde :)
<sterna> nonsense
<sterna> mislm
<CrazyLemon> zanimiv je bil primer včeraj.. ko je en težil mulcem kaj za vraga se grejo s petardami blizu njegovega doma.. medtem ko bo on danes zvečer verjetno prvi ki bo raketo pognal v zrak :)
<sterna> average joe mogoce, sej v tem je problem
<sterna> mi nismo nikol uporabljal tega
 * CrazyLemon uporabljal dosti tega.. vendar z glavo
<sterna> jsm k sm bil star pod 10 let k je sosedov sinko zmeri mel huge stockpile
<sterna> pol sm pa ugotovu kok to zares boli zivali
<sterna> zanimiv da so mi lih jagri to razlozil
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: demonstrate? :>
<CrazyLemon> nisem metal petard tam kjer so imeli dojenčka doma... pa večinoma smo po okoliških njivah to počeli :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek demonstrate what?
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> kok z glavo meces petarde :>
<sterna> kako si v glavo petardo zataknes
<sterna> hehe
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek piece of cake!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek potrebujem sod...10l vode
<CrazyLemon> ter karbid
<CrazyLemon> :>
<anny> CrazyLemon, no saj to...prepoved za mulce, tastari pa mečejo z balkona
<anny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcGXh0ZsPvY
<Seniorita> Black powder handgun - Replica 1370 - Medieval - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwxiyyo27z4
<Seniorita> Karbid pokanje velika noč zreče 2009 - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> holy fck
<zdobersek> oyea, pohorci.
<anny> fantje bodo fantje!
<sterna> mulci.
<anny> w d..pe se﻿ wsadz ta lapke - ahaha, dober komentar slovanski bratje!
<miha> ok mam zalogo, čeprav se bojim da nau žurke zame :)
<sterna> ce prov razumem predlaga analno penetracijo
<anny> čudno, da ni pomočniku riti odneslo
<zdobersek> haha
<sasa84> anny, zdej lohk tud jst rečem, da so eni čudni pogovori :P
<anny> ja
<anny> luna je v pravi fazi
<CrazyLemon> no.. now it gets really weird
<CrazyLemon> http://www.amazon.com/Penis-Pokey-Christopher-Behrens/dp/1594741484
<CrazyLemon> lmao
<Seniorita> Amazon.com: Penis Pokey (9781594741487): Christopher Behrens: Books
<zdobersek> http://www.amazon.com/gp/reader/1594741484/ref=sib_dp_pop_ex?ie=UTF8&p=S002#reader-link
<zdobersek> fak!
<Seniorita> Amazon.com: Penis Pokey (9781594741487): Christopher Behrens: Books
<CrazyLemon> lool
<anny> svašta rodi majko zemlja
<CrazyLemon> majka*
<anny> hvala
<zdobersek> tole se enkrat linkam ...
<zdobersek> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Veet-Men-Hair-Removal-Creme/dp/B000KKNQBK
<Seniorita> Veet for Men Hair Removal Gel Creme 200 ml: Amazon.co.uk: Health & Beauty
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek si prebral prvi komentar??? :D
<anny> zdobersek, to pa ni nič nenavadnega
<CrazyLemon> Being a loose cannon who does not play by the rules the first thing I did was ignore the warning and smear this all over my knob and bollocks. The bollocks I knew and loved are gone now. In their place is a maroon coloured bag of agony which sends stabs of pain up my body every time it grazes against my thigh or an article of clothing. I am suffering so that you don't have to.
<CrazyLemon> ahahahaha
<CrazyLemon> poor stupid bastard
<anny> ja pa res!
<anny> za dobro depiliranje so najboljši trakovi z voskom
<anny> segreješ, prilimaš, potegeš - caaaaafff!
<CrazyLemon> anny probaj na fantu.. pa poročaj ;)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, to dobiš za dedija mraza http://www.amazon.com/Maybe-Touched-Your-Genitals-Sanitizer/dp/B004CPQBRA/ref=pd_sim_b_8
<zdobersek> tadrugi review je golden.
<Seniorita> Amazon.com: Maybe You Touched Your Genitals Hand Sanitizer: Health & Personal Care
<anny> se javiš za zajčka?
<CrazyLemon> anny i'll pass :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 haha :D
<CrazyLemon> Product Description
<CrazyLemon> Color: Touched Genitals
<CrazyLemon> The #1 After-genital contact hand sanitizer.
<anny> brez skrbi, da boš passé
<sasa84> http://www.amazon.com/Live-Huge-Penis-Richard-Jacob/dp/1594743061/ref=pd_sim_b_2 a to pa spada pod science fivtion???
<sasa84> fiction*
<Seniorita> How to Live with a Huge Penis: Dr. Richard Jacob, Rev. Owen Thomas: 9781594743061: Amazon.com: Books
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 poglej pod color kaj je vse na voljo :D
<sasa84> lol
<anny> sasa84 - realnost!
<anny> nisi imela z nobenim takim...am...opravka?
<CrazyLemon> Temporarily out of stock.
<anny> vidiš
<CrazyLemon> along with helpful information on
<CrazyLemon>  
<CrazyLemon>      •  Unzipping: Coming Out to Your Friends and Family
<CrazyLemon> :))))))
<sasa84> http://www.amazon.com/Blue-Hand-Sanitizer-Cleaner-Than/dp/B004EE2DJY/ref=pd_sim_hpc_2
<Seniorita> Amazon.com: Blue Q Hand Sanitizer - Cleaner Than Shit: Home & Kitchen
<sasa84> Product Description
<sasa84> Color: Cleaner Than Ship
<sasa84> Use extra if you actually see shit. With soothing extracts of Aloe Vera.
<sasa84> lol
<anny> :))))))
<sterna> ej najboljsi stuff na amazonu je un 50gal lubricant
<sterna> http://www.amazon.com/Passion-Natural-Water-Based-Lubricant-Gallon/dp/B005MR3IVO
<Seniorita> Amazon.com: Passion Natural Water-Based Lubricant - 55 Gallon: Health & Personal Care
<sterna> reviews so must read
<anny> a se kopajo v njem?
<CrazyLemon> anny to je za chick fights :>
<anny> ma ja
<sasa84> As a Fertility Specialist for Pachyderms, this was exactly what we needed to help rebuild elephant populations all over sub-saharan africa. It's not all just Medications and IVF treatments. Some times you need a loudspeaker, a Barry White CD and a 55 Gallon drum of Lube.
<sasa84> looooooooooooool
<sterna> mhm, hudi so
<sterna> js komi cakam da bom narocu to
<sterna> I can't recommend buying in bulk enough, it is the enviornmental thing to do after all. And I've got to hand it to Amazon, where else can you go to find 50 gallons of lube and a 1 year food supply at the same place! In fact, Im not sure why they don't bundle the two togather, now that would be convenient!
<sasa84> For an ageing earth, this lube absolutely helps to maintain the rotational speed. Else, we would be having some loooong days and loooong nights!
<sterna> Although the price may seem steep, it works out to about $.18 per ounce, making it a real bargain for those who take their relationships seriously.
<anny> to v kkšen bordel naročijo?
<sterna> ja pojma nimam sam pac
<sterna> folk ma endless fun v reviewih
<sterna> I was so tired of getting 25 gallon pony kegs of lube just to run out after a few nights. 55 gallons is just what the doctor ordered! Sure, some ladies act all coy like "Whats that? lube? I have never seen this before!", but ultimately they appreciate the reduction in friction that only 55 gallons of lubricant can provide.
<sterna> I personally like to shout, "I have the power!" as if I were He-man and dump the lube all over my willing mate.
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, CrazyLemon, zdobersek, sterna ... tole pa bam bičiklistom priporočam
<sasa84> http://www.amazon.com/Anti-Monkey-Absorber-Friction-Fighter-Calamine/dp/B001W4FKDU/ref=pd_rhf_cr_s_cp_3
<sterna> I had to knock off one star from my review, not because I don't like the product, its just so inconvenient in such small quantities. I wish that they offered a larger size, as I find that I'm running out nearly every other week, and the shipping time barely gets it to me before I dry out.
<Seniorita> Amazon.com: Anti-Monkey Butt Sweat Absorber and Friction Fighter Powder, with Calamine Powder, 6 oz.: Health & Personal Care
<sterna> I suppose I could buy more drums at a time, but if it came in a 12 pack it would be so much more efficient for my needs. Overall its a great product.
<sterna> hehe
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<sterna> 12 pack 200 litrskih sodov lubrikanta se slis reasonable
<CrazyLemon> Don't let your buns get red, use Anti-Monkey Butt Powder instead.
<sterna> 2 tone hm
<sterna> me zanima kok je postnina
<sasa84> http://www.amazon.com/Fresh-Balls-The-Solution-For/dp/B004BC62MI/ref=pd_sbs_hpc_2
<Seniorita> Amazon.com: Fresh Balls The Solution For Men - 3 oz: Health & Personal Care
<miha> sasa84: :*
<sasa84> On the very next convoy, I decided to try out Fresh Balls. What can I say? In a word....INCREDIBLE!!! Even riding for 6 hours to our mission, despite sweating like a hooker in church, this product held up solidly as I probably could have struck a match on my balls they were so dry!
<CrazyLemon> lol
<sasa84> kaj človk vse lohk kup, če sam mal pogleda na amazon :)))
<sasa84> miha, :*
<sterna> hm to pa poznam boljsi solution
<sterna> http://www.dz-nuts.com/
<miha> sam a ni nevarno, če se jajca ne hladijo?
<Seniorita> DZ Nuts
<sterna> http://www.amazon.com/DZ-Nuts-Viscosity-Chamois-Cream/dp/B004DR7HWA
<Seniorita> Amazon.com: DZ Nuts High Viscosity Chamois Cream: Sports & Outdoors
<sterna> sej je tut na amazonu :)
<sasa84> http://www.amazon.com/Subtle-Butt-disposable-neutralizers-saving/dp/B001KYVJSC/ref=pd_rhf_dp_s_cp_4
<Seniorita> Amazon.com: Subtle Butt: disposable gas neutralizers (5 saving graces): Health & Personal Care
<sasa84> hahahahahaha :D
<sasa84> uf, kofe
<sasa84> zdobersek, Å¡e teb prnesm ;)
<dz0ny> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/12/all-new-ubuntu-product-to-launch-jan-2nd-but-what-is-it < new spyware
<zdobersek> sasa84: hvala, bom preskocu
<zdobersek> dans ze mam 3 v sistemu
<dhbiker> nice dz0ny xD
<zdobersek> ne smem vzpostavt prevlke tolerance
<dz0ny> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/A_dB0G-CQAAXHcF.jpg:large
<zdobersek> a true retard?
<CrazyLemon> two retards*
<anny> dz0ny - kakrkol bo, bo super!
<zdobersek> red vw -> retard?
<zdobersek> January 2nd: Canonical presents an Ebay Unity lens.
<anny> :)
<sterna> evo
<sterna> uploadu bom
<sterna> mi je en posodu acc
<sterna> k je blatant case of copyright infringement :)
<zdobersek> gremo jest. later.
<sasa84> 'tek zdobersek
<sterna> evo
<sterna> pazte se
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_6jutCHATc
<Seniorita> Reality is Arbitrary - YouTube
<miha> http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/novice/sporocila-za-javnost/v-letu-2012-so-raziskovalci-na-arnesovi-demo-gruci-izvedli-kar-2-milijona-nalog.html
<Seniorita> V letu 2012 so raziskovalci na Arnesovi demonstracijski gruči izvedli kar 2 milijona nalog
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4_dzevyFK8
<Seniorita> Burial - Rough Sleeper - YouTube
<miha> http://www.primorske.si/Slovenija-in-svet/Recepti-za-hujsanje-ne-svetujejo-da-si-odrezite-mo.aspx
<Seniorita> Recepti za hujšanje ne svetujejo da si odrežite možgane - Primorske Novice
<miha> http://www.siol.net/kultura/novice/2012/12/za_tiste_ki_ne_marajo_silvestrovega.aspx
<Seniorita> Za tiste, ki ne marajo silvestrovega - Planet Siol.net
<Keko> Jeeeej :D Ubuntu One :D Pa sem dal prvo sliko gor
<Keko> http://ubuntuone.com/3wE8zpEbKDrpjqnJbpyV2z
<Keko> my desktop :D
<sasa84> Keko, ma čist sexy desktop ^^
<Keko> i know :D haha
<CrazyLemon> en error maš v conkyu :)
<Keko> kje je error? tam pri Netu? :D
<CrazyLemon> nad Ubuntu 12.10 i686
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi net ne kaže ja :)
<Keko> ime invalid-entry?
<Keko> Net nevem zakaj ne kaže, pri inštalaciji pa mi je dalo tako ime
<CrazyLemon> mogoče bere napačn interface
<Keko> CrazyLemon in kak naj rešim ta Net al ga ven zbrišem iz dokumenta.
<CrazyLemon> Keko objavi conky.conf na pastebin pa bomo prečekirali
<CrazyLemon> in sedaj imaš 2x CPU, memory ter uro :D
<Keko> huh zaj si pa zahtevn, kr nimam pojma kaj hočeš :DD se bom potrudo :=) Ja onega zgornjega bom odstranil
<CrazyLemon> Keko a si kaj urejal ta .conf za conky?
<dhbiker> .conkyrc pa res :D
<CrazyLemon> no pa .conkyrc :d
<dhbiker> pacek :D
<CrazyLemon> Keko sudo apt-get install pastebinit; cat .conkyrc |pastebinit
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker ah.. nisem že dolgo uporabljal conkya pa še v letih sm že!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Keko> sem urejal ja, lokacijo sem dal noter pravo.
<dhbiker> CrazyLemon: vsak izgovor je dober samo ta pa ni bil glih kaj :D
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker :/
<Keko> CrazyLemon heker:P http://paste.ubuntu.com/1482735/
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Pastebin
<Keko> grem pod tuš... morem kmalu v službo :D
<CrazyLemon> ob 6ih v službo?
<CrazyLemon> sintal??
<sterna> a ni fajn cajt za sluzbo zdele
<Keko> ne ma kaki sintal :D
<Keko> še slabše
<CrazyLemon> Keko tam kjer je 'nodename' zamenjaj z 'hostname' - če to sploh potrebuješ      za tisti Net pa bi potreboval izpis 'ifconfig'
<CrazyLemon> Keko očitno nisi delal v sintalu
<CrazyLemon> slabše nemore bit :)
<sterna> valda da je lahko
<sterna> sintal je kr uredu
<Keko> ne nisem, vrjemi da nemore bit slabše :P
<CrazyLemon> sterna haha..right :)
<CrazyLemon> Keko mcdonalds?????'''
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<Keko> ne tak dobro pa spet ni :D
<dhbiker> lol
<sterna> CrazyLemon: ja res je
<sterna> CrazyLemon: kokr grejo varnostne druzbe je nekje v povprecju
<Keko> kaj točno še bi rabo... ifconfig?
<CrazyLemon> sterna  koliko časa si pa delal pri sintalu?
<CrazyLemon> Keko ja.. ifconfig | pastebinit
<Keko> ifconfig | pastebinit
<Keko> ups
<sterna> CrazyLemon: nic.
<Keko> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1482752/
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Pastebin
<sterna> sm pa stranka ze ene 10 let
<CrazyLemon> Keko spremeni tam 'eth0' v 'eth1'
<CrazyLemon> no sterna ..sintal vodi po številu pritožb na inšpektoratu za delo
<CrazyLemon> vsaj tako je bilo nekaj let nazaj
<CrazyLemon> kako je sedaj ne vem
<CrazyLemon> in niso sploh plačali nadur ne nič
<CrazyLemon> tko da si nabil 200+ delovnih ur
<CrazyLemon> dobu si pa 600€
<Keko> eto zaj pa je nekaj podatkov več :D Čeprav tam še vedno manjka za "hostname" :D
<CrazyLemon> Keko a res rabiš prikazano ime računalnika? :D
<dhbiker> CrazyLemon: windows user .D
<dhbiker> :D
<Keko> ne :D Bom dal ven tisto vrstico :D
<Keko> edino lokacija za vreme je kar je :D Mislim je portorož, ne obstaja Koper :D
<CrazyLemon> Keko uporabi drugega providerja :)
<Keko> accuweather je malo boljši menda :D
<Keko> Hm, dal accuweather noter pa je zaprlo vse skup.
<Keko> Conky: could not recognize the weather uri
<Keko>  :D Sem dal nazaj na to kar je blo
<CrazyLemon> Keko ne gre to kr tko :D
<sterna> CrazyLemon: ja ker so huge firma
<Keko> kako da ne CrazyLemon ? :D
<sterna> CrazyLemon: sam pac sm vidu kr precej vecji horror od sintala ze no
<sterna> so pa tut bolse
<CrazyLemon> sterna right :) dost drugih huge firm je.. pa ne izkoriščajo delavcev :)
<CrazyLemon> Keko ne bo šlo.. boš guglal ko se vrneš iz službe :)
<Keko> hja res je :D ko pridem iz službe grem spat :D
<sterna> don't get me started
<CrazyLemon> brez skrbi.. conky te bo počakal ;)
<Keko> sem najdo :P
<Keko> Ma ni cajta
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/kultura/novice/2012/12/za_tiste_ki_ne_marajo_silvestrovega.aspx
<Seniorita> Za tiste, ki ne marajo silvestrovega - Planet Siol.net
<sterna> kaj pa za tiste k smo indiferentni?
<CrazyLemon> ona sam želi povedati..silvestrovo v LJ sux.. pejte v NY
<CrazyLemon> oziroma london/bologno
<miha> tuje je vedn lepše. američanu pa NY silvestrovanje ni všeč. rad se spominja pristnega nemškega pivskega šotora http://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2012/12/the-worst-holiday-new-years-eve-is-over-hyped-and-anti-climactic/266647/
<Seniorita> The Worst Holiday: New Year's Eve Is Over-hyped and Anti-Climactic - Conor Friedersdorf - The Atlantic
<sterna> no sej pravm
<sterna> kaj pa za tiste k smo indiferentni?
<miha> maš na izbiro: napit se ali prespat?
<modelcek> zakaj ne oboje?
<miha> :)))
<Keko> ajd se grem zrihtat za Å¡iht... uf dva pira mam normo za spit danes :D
<sterna> ne pijem
<sterna> in ne spim
<miha> men dans tud ni... edin Å¡ampanjc vem da bom
<miha> ko pač redko pijem šampanjc :)
<miha> hudič to. včas sm hotu bit pijan, zdj že vnaprej tuhtam na wc školjko :(
<miha> brez alkota je pa tako praznovanje dolgčas. pa če mi kdorkol še tolk govori o ZDRAVI ZABAVI
<miha> !g mazzini alkohol
<Seniorita> V alkoholu je rešitev! - Planet Siol.net http://www.siol.net/priloge/kolumne/miha_mazzini/2011/09/v_alkoholu_je_resitev.aspx
<sterna> js v zivljenju se nism bil pijan
<sterna> nikol nism vidu potrebe po tem
<miha> mhm, saj če je potreba, pol je že hudo :D
<ziga555> Mene pa zanima kako instalirati v ubuntu + kde  kakšen .deb file, preko terminala znam
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=clMuTvevnCc#!
<ziga555> Ampak nevem kako bi grafično
<Seniorita> Poor officiating leads to donnybrook in Huntsville! - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> ziga555 prek gdebi se tudi da
<ziga555> Hmm, na googlu sem našel da se uporablja kubuntu package menu
<ziga555> (desni klik na miški in izbereš)
<ziga555> Ampak jaz tega nimam
<ziga555> Rad bi da bi bilo pa čimanj zamudno
<CrazyLemon> no potem uporabi terminal
<CrazyLemon> :D
<ziga555> V ubuntu sta samo 2 klika
<ziga555> in se zadeva namesti
<ziga555> ubuntu + unity ;)
<ziga555> CrazyLemon....?
<CrazyLemon> ziga555 wrong
<CrazyLemon> kliknit moraš na .deb file
<CrazyLemon> POČAKAT da se odpre USC
<CrazyLemon> kliknit na Namesti
<CrazyLemon> vpisat svoje geslo
<CrazyLemon> in spet počakat da se inštalira
<ziga555> No meni se ne odpre USC
<CrazyLemon> če je to zate manj zamudno kot en ukaz + geslo
<ziga555> Meni se odpre ARK
<CrazyLemon> ziga555 desni klik na .deb
<CrazyLemon> Lastnosti/Properties
<ziga555> ja
<CrazyLemon> pa tam označi kaj naj ga odpre
<CrazyLemon> a kubuntu sploh ima USC?
<ziga555> Ma nimam ravno kubuntu
<ziga555> Mel sem ubuntu
<ziga555> pa sem dal čez kde-full
<ziga555> Ne nima
<ziga555> USC
<ziga555> saj ga lahko naknadno naložim?
<ziga555> samo kater package moram naložiti?
<CrazyLemon> ziga555 jah če želiš ta USC ki je v ubuntuju ti lahk povem
<ziga555> ja
<CrazyLemon> sam to bo potegnilo dol Å¡e pol ubuntu namizja :)
<ziga555> ja saj sem že imel prej celo ubuntu namizje
<ziga555> pa mi ga je kde povozil
<ziga555> samo kde mi pa ni dal package installer-ja
<CrazyLemon> sudo apt-get install software-center
<ziga555> uff ma to je pa skoraj da vse
<ziga555> pa mi potem tole povozi določene package?
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> sam to bo potegnilo dol Å¡e pol ubuntu namizja :)
<ziga555> Da se mi potem ne podvajajo
<CrazyLemon> ziga555 ne bi vedel.. :)
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa vidim da obstaja nek KPackage Kit
<ziga555> Muon je tudi vidim
<ziga555> aja ne
<ziga555> to je software center
<CrazyLemon> http://www.kubuntu.org/files/updater-new.png
<CrazyLemon> http://www.kubuntu.org/files/muon-software-center.png
<CrazyLemon> tole
<ziga555> aha
<CrazyLemon> to maš že gor
<CrazyLemon> vsaj mogu bi met
<ziga555> nimam
<ziga555> Čeprav sem naložil kde-full
<ziga555> morda poznaš še kakšen package da naložim res vse od kde-ja?
<CrazyLemon> pojma nima o kdeju ker ga nisem nikoli uporabljal :)
<ziga555> ma dke mi je tako super
<ziga555> Samo sem ga malo prelisičil
<ziga555> da sem obdržal ubutnu software center
<ziga555> pa ubuntu one
<ziga555> Pa sem mislil da bom mel manj dela tako
<ziga555> Mi pa hkrati par stvari glavnih ni namestil
<sterna> kde je fajn ja
<ziga555> Maš ti kakšno idejo?
<sterna> sam js ne uporabljam nobenga software centra sploh
<sterna> konzolo pa apt-get install whatever
<sterna> ziga555: mors vedet ker softver bi rad
<sterna> mislm
<sterna> kaj bi rad pocel z njim
<sterna> pa ti komot povem kaj instaliri
<sterna> kdenlive za video editing recimo
<sterna> k3b za pect opticne medije
<sterna> rekonq za browsat
<dz0ny> https://plus.google.com/+GuyKawasaki/posts/TkA1Knf6EZS
<Seniorita> Guy Kawasaki – Google + - To celebrate the New Year, you can get four of my books for…
<ziga555> sterna
<ziga555> tnx
<ziga555> za filme editirat
<ziga555> pa musko?
<sterna> odvisn
<sterna> js audacity za audio fajle pa renoise za tracker uporablam
<sterna> ziga555: http://bou.si/rest/editing.png
<ziga555> sterna
<ziga555> kako naj pa package manager usposobim?
<ziga555> muon ne deluje
<ziga555> Ok sem usposobil gdebi ;)
<miha> http://www.doctorswithoutborders.org/press/release.cfm?id=6519
<Seniorita> First New TB Drug In 50 Years Approved Must Be Made Widely Available | Doctors Without Borders
<Davidowski> jo mene zanima kak nastavim neki NOMODESET na unebootin?
<zdobersek> jebemu mater
<sterna> komu?
<zdobersek> taprva stvar k jo vidim, ko luc przgem, je pajek zraven ekrana
<zdobersek> torej, pajku.
<sterna> da te nau pojedla.
<sterna> od pajka mama to
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a pošljem sašo k tebi da pajka ubije????????
<dhbiker> :D
<zdobersek> o fak
<zdobersek> sem sel na wc, in je fucker izginu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek BEHIND YOU!
<zdobersek> THAT FUCKER IS HUGE
<zdobersek> HUUUUUGGEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<zdobersek> ne, ni.
<zdobersek> naj zivi, ker skupaj vzdrzujema lokalni sobni ekosistem.
<dhbiker> a je celih 1 cm ?
<dhbiker> :D
<zdobersek> ... z nogami.
<dhbiker> ah te ni tak velik :D
 * dhbiker vrže pajka za CrazyLemonov vrat
 * dhbiker odide vstran kot da se ni nič zgodilo
 * CrazyLemon odide vsdtran kot da se ni nič zgodilo
<dhbiker> :>
<CrazyLemon> Davidowski nomodeset se nastavi ob zagonu
<dhbiker> njega zanima kako to naredit :P pomoje
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če unetbootin omogoča da takoj nastaviš zastavico
<CrazyLemon> "zastavico"
<Davidowski> kak pa te naj to drugače zrihtam? ko poženem mi vse zmrzne ne morem nič
<CrazyLemon> Davidowski
<CrazyLemon> ko se prikaže http://screencloud.net/v/gBdv
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud: Screenshot at 19:26:56
<CrazyLemon> pritisneš na F6
<CrazyLemon> in izbereš nomodeset
<Davidowski> ta screen se meni ne pokaže
<CrazyLemon> Davidowski a se sploh kaj pokaže?
<Davidowski> tak se mi pokaže http://www10.plala.or.jp/palm84/images/liveusb_creator/unetbootin_boot_ubuntu1110.png
<CrazyLemon> Davidowski ja.. in kaj izbereš?
<Davidowski> Default
<CrazyLemon> Davidowski kot vidim tipka TAB bi ti ponudi urejanje možnosti ?
<CrazyLemon> -bi
<Davidowski> a samo -bi dodam?
<CrazyLemon> lol ne
<Davidowski> :D
<zdobersek> spiders must not be underestimated
<Davidowski> ko stisnem tab se pokaže neka koda pa če dam enter začne loadat ubukern pa ubninit
<CrazyLemon> Davidowski nikjer ne najdem nič uporabnega o unetbootin
<dhbiker> you can't because it's useless
<zdobersek> meh ... vcasih so za novo leto vsaj Alcatraz predvajal
<Davidowski> ker je Å¡e dober program da naredim live usb?
<zdobersek> letos pa sam crap
<dhbiker> zdobersek: časi se spreminjajo :D
<CrazyLemon> Davidowski http://www.linuxliveusb.com/    tega lahk probaš
<Seniorita> LinuxLive USB Creator
<zdobersek> konzola, doh!
<zdobersek> wodim & dd?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek predvidevam da windowsi nimajo dd-ja :)
<dhbiker> haha
<zdobersek> ohsnap!
<zdobersek> cygwin?
<zdobersek> hahahah, to so bli casi ..
<CrazyLemon> !g powershell
<Seniorita> Windows PowerShell - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_PowerShell
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> cygwin!
<ziga555> sterna
 * CrazyLemon feel sick
<CrazyLemon> upam da bo milka pomagala
<ziga555> kaj ti priporočaš kakšno lepo temo
<ziga555> za kde
<ziga555> Da se malo znebim te sivine
<ziga555> Pri oknih
<zdobersek> fuck themes
<zdobersek> xmonad + motif
<dz0ny> http://img.rtvslo.si/upload/sport/nogomet/katanec1_1.jpg menjaj temo
<ziga555> :D
<dz0ny> http://www.bildschirmarbeiter.com/content/images/picdump-12-12-21/picdump-12-12-21-137.jpg sposojena
<sterna> ziga555: ?
<sterna> js nimam nobene teme
<ziga555> Kaj pa?
<ziga555> Default
<ziga555> Ali uporabljaš pa samo konsolo? :P
<sterna> default ja
<sterna> konsole u glavnem nucam ja
<ziga555> Mogoče še ena druga stvar, da jo še uredim pa bo kde FTW
<ziga555> Namreč sound controller mi ne deluje
<ziga555> Sicer ko spreminjam na prenosniku glasnost
<ziga555> Mi spodaj dejansko spreminja glasnost
<ziga555> Ampak v praksi je zvok vseskozi na enakem nivoju
<sterna> z desnim klikn na kmix v trayu
<sterna> klikn select master channel
<sterna> pa izber unga k je res master
<sterna> te ac97 vcas mal po svoje zvezejo proizvajalci
<ziga555> Uh hvala!!!
<ziga555> ma ta KDE je res super
<ziga555> Me pa zanima katere editorje ostali uporabljate za python, php?
<lynxlynxlynx> kwrite (kate, če je preveč datotek), nano, kdevelop za enega kombiniranega
<dhbiker> +1
<zdobersek> vim
<ziga555> Amm, za začetek kakšnega neterminalskega?
<zdobersek> gvim, kadar se pocutim fancy
<ziga555> :P
<zdobersek> gedit :>
<sterna> vim
<zdobersek> ce si na kdeju ...
<zdobersek> kedit?
<CrazyLemon> kgedit
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sterna> ziga555: ce misls velik delat s pythonom pa npr djangotom si kr pycharm kup
<sterna> zal si zamudu end of the world sale k je bil samo $30
<ziga555> Mnja...
<ziga555> Crackanih verzij ni?
<CrazyLemon> omg
<zdobersek> ej ej ej ..
<zdobersek> psst!
<ziga555> :P
<CrazyLemon> sej nisi na windowsih!
<CrazyLemon> je bela cesta no
<ziga555> Sami poštenjaki
<ziga555> Okej, ilegalnih
<zdobersek> ne, ni.
<ziga555> obstaja sploh kaj ilegalnega za unix/linux ? :P
<zdobersek> mah, se vedno lahk prek winea poganjas cod2
<zdobersek> ampak to ti nismo tu povedal.
<ziga555> Ja ja, prek wine gre tudi altium designer
<ziga555> Samo ko pride do kakšnega erorr-ja
<ziga555> si pa razbijaš glavo zakaj ne dela
<sterna> zakaj bi pa ukradu tako stvar?
<sterna> valda si zasluzjo dnar ce so nardil neki tko uporabnga
<sterna> vim je free in je vse kar js rabm
<sterna> in tut zmore vse zivo
<ziga555> no ja, kakšen profi tool kot altium stane par k€
<ziga555> kar pa ni ravno za žep dijaka..
<sterna> sej mas edu licence
<ziga555> ja bile so
<sterna> ja pol pac ne uporablas ce je predrago
<sterna> jebiga, jsm tut za autocad dal 6 jurjov
<zdobersek> ce ni dosegljivo, si pa sam naredis!
<zdobersek> :> /troll
<sterna> there is truth in this
<dz0ny> sterna: a si ze githubnil mailer?
<sterna> nope
<sterna> nism se koncal
<sterna> mi pa zdej dela ze do tam ko je treba poslat mail
<sterna> ni vec velik
<sterna> mogoce bom dons, ce ne bom zaspal prej
<dz0ny> :)
<sterna> sm pa githubnu en gps track analyzer
<sterna> https://github.com/idioterna/stuff/tree/master/gps
<Seniorita> stuff/gps at master · idioterna/stuff · GitHub
<dz0ny> uporabljas kak priority al fifo
<sterna> ?
<sterna> a za mail?
<sterna> samo iteriram po mailih
<sterna> je pa trivialno dodat priority
<sterna> pa sortirat po njem
<dz0ny> mhm
<zdobersek> wat
<zdobersek> je ze 11
<zdobersek> je treba it spat, preden zacnejo vojno naokol ...
<sterna> mhm
<sterna> js bom tut oblezu hmal
<sterna> bbl
<sterna> toj to zgleda
<sterna> ziga555: dunno kje najdes wine programje
<sterna> i guess v ~/.wine/drive_c
#ubuntu-si 2013-01-01
<t3ch> srecno novo leto
<t3ch> :)
<uni4dfx> Srečngapazdravga vsem
<sterna> moin
<sterna> so
<sterna> it has come to this
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<zdobersek> 9 ur
<zdobersek> not bad
<sterna> ni vas blo
<anny> helo helo!
<sterna> zdravo
<zdobersek> spal smo? :>
<anny> srečno, zdravo leto z 0 bugov in veliko sek...ups
<sterna> anny: 31536000
<anny> menda so tudi mladoletniki tu go
<anny> *gor
<sterna> ja tok sekund je
<anny> sterna, enako! vsaka sekunda Å¡teje
<sterna> v 2013
<anny> kr veliko
<sterna> no razn ce bodo ksno prestopno sekundo uvedl ampak dvomim
 * CrazyLemon se je zbudil kot prerojen!
<sterna> to zdej pravs k je ping timeoutnla.
<CrazyLemon> uživajmo v sašaless stanju! :)
<anny> :(
<CrazyLemon> aja..pa tist cliché srečno pa zdravo bla bla :)
<anny> ja ja,
<anny> žal ni womanless stanje
<dhbiker> hai
<dhbiker> CrazyLemon: danes večer TF2 ? :D
<CrazyLemon> anny sej ne rabi bit womanless stanje!
<CrazyLemon> sam da je tečnobafree  zona!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker se bomo zmenli potem.. ko bomo vsi gor (lord Å¡e manjka)
<dhbiker> ok
<zdobersek> vse je loggan ... tko da, yee be fucked.
<dhbiker> jaz sem ono spacal kaj sem mel tak da mam cajt ob večerih :))
<sterna> a je tecnoba?
<CrazyLemon> zna bit :)
<anny> pa da bi Linux povozil Winse!
<sterna> to jih je ze
<CrazyLemon> anny je že!
<anny> al smo za trojčka: http://aronzak.files.wordpress.com/2008/10/threesome.png
<CrazyLemon> vsaj kar se linux jedra tiče :)
<sterna> v letu 2002 je blo na svetu vec linux masin kot windows masin
<anny> to je res
<sterna> v letu 2012 je blo vec linux mobitelov kokr kerihkol drugih
<anny> vem, vem...jaz si želim več uporabnikov ala Janez in Francka
<sterna> jaz sicer ne, ampak me nic ne motijo
<anny> no, takih ko sem jest :)
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/421040_10152363280710652_1077883550_n.jpg
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsVg0fFaO0Q
<Seniorita> Sexually frustrated - YouTube
<sterna> love this one
<zdobersek> Linus' resolution: I'll just sit here, merging patches and caps-yelling at idiots
<sterna> uredu resolution
<sterna> my new year's resolution: 1920x1200
<anny> to je že
<anny> kaj novega
<sterna> hm
<sterna> ja mogoce 2560x1600 ?
<anny> huh
<anny> bolje
<CrazyLemon> 4K!
<sterna> ne prodajajo :|
<anny> gah!
<sterna> sm gledu pa je sam en projektor za $150k
<CrazyLemon> sux :/
<sterna> mam pa 4K capable naprave za zajemanje tko da
<sterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZB15e1qU-08
<Seniorita> Smouldering Mountain Time-lapse in 16:9 4K - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> sej tudi go pro hero lahk zajame v 4K
<dhbiker> 4k še je daleč :D
<sterna> ja pr puny 15 fps
<sterna> pa se to sam un tadrag
<CrazyLemon> jah.. glej kok stanejo druge naprave za zajem 4k pa kok black hero 3 :)
<CrazyLemon> sej 4ka bo zihr že pri 30fps
<sterna> prov strah me je tega
<sterna> inna:/mnt/tmp              6.2T  5.2T 1010G  84% /home/jure/inna/data
<sterna> ze zdej dodam 10G+ na dan
<CrazyLemon> sej ne rabiš shranit čist vsake vožnje na HDD če jo že uploadaš na yt :)
<dhbiker> haha
<sterna> aja ne sej to je s fotoaparatov mostly
<sterna> tistga je sam okol 4G na dan
<CrazyLemon> 6g+ fotk narediš vsak dan??
<CrazyLemon> gb*
<sterna> vecino jih suni
<sterna> za videote mam drug disk
<sterna> take stvari slika: http://static.marela.si/users0/suni/XOu09idIEX6UkA8dyxE6_QP4UMA.jpg
<sterna> http://static.marela.si/users0/suni/tWG2OzT2gufEkTl4aXs-BEphjCo.jpg
<sterna> http://static.marela.si/users0/jure/PWYtlZba1oEUvwedp2XemioxkFc.jpg
<sterna> http://static.marela.si/users0/jure/J5f5JSuU6aLcLhfbxqZxySE4-Jc.jpg
<CrazyLemon>  lol..js pa sm vedno mislu da je suni tvoj pes :/
<sterna> hehe
<CrazyLemon> k takrat si kazal ene fotke psa
<sterna> pes je čaro.
<CrazyLemon> pa neki suni omenjal
<sterna> suni je hm
<sterna> http://static.marela.si/users0/jure/EZjN56kOzwOZfPuDOsJvkOqwvQA.jpg
<CrazyLemon> torej žena :D
<sterna> mhm, in a way
<dz0ny> jutro :)
<dz0ny> pa happy new year pa to ...
<sterna> indeed
<anny> džoni vstal :)
<anny> zanimivo
<anny> http://www.siol.net/Data/Ankete/Slovenija/2012/12/novoletna_zaobljuba.aspx
<Seniorita> Ali ste letos sprejeli kakšno novoletno zaobljubo? - Planet Siol.net
<uni4dfx> sterna sm vidu linke pa sm prčakval kake last night wild party pics :D
<uni4dfx> oh well
<sterna> joj to pa morm najprej dobit pooblastilo za objavo
<sterna> http://bou.si/rest/foggyfull.jpg
<sterna> nekak tko je zgledal
<lynxlynxlynx> kr jasno
<lynxlynxlynx> včer, ko smo se vračal proti lj, je bil od radovljice naprej zid megle
<sterna> megla v pasovih
<lynxlynxlynx> prov veš da greš proti domu
<uni4dfx> kaj je to zaeno mesto
<sterna> ljubljana
<sterna> fotografirano od vzhoda proti zahodu
<uni4dfx> weird
<uni4dfx> & nice at the same time
<uni4dfx> sterna a ti lahko sunm pa dam na FB? :D
<sterna> amm
<sterna> i should note this was taken in 2010
<uni4dfx> who's gonna know
<sterna> ampak ja, komot
<uni4dfx> sej je blo megleno
<sterna> http://dpaste.com/859263/
<Seniorita> dpaste: #859263
<sterna> metadata
<dz0ny> http://8tracks.com/dz0ny/2012-retrospective :) (self promotion)
<Seniorita> 8tracks radio | 2012 Retrospective | dz0ny
<Sky[x]> lp
<ziga555> hej
<Sky[x]> ma kdo simobil in si info app pa da mu dela ?
<Sky[x]> ker men ne dela vec :>
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ojIz5Mai2Rw
<Seniorita> Team BlackSheep XMas Special - YouTube
<anny> preobremenitev sistema?
<Sky[x]> ze 2 mesec mi skos javla tezave pti dostopu streznika
<Sky[x]> pa sem na mobile data prkloplen in wi-fi na off
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: you developer or not? mitmproxy and check that stuff
<uni4dfx> sterna no problem sm popravu metadata da kaže 2012
<dz0ny> btw iphone ali android
<Sky[x]> android
<Sky[x]> :)
<uni4dfx> sterna en me sprašuje kje sm to sliku XD
<uni4dfx> any clues? :D
<lynxlynxlynx> reč pance
<miha> uni4dfx: :D
<sterna> ne rect pance
<sterna> z debnga vrha je slikan
<dz0ny> http://uk.reuters.com/article/2013/01/01/uk-korea-north-idUKBRE90002020130101
<Seniorita> North Korean leader seeks end to confrontation with South| Reuters
<dz0ny> hell just froze over
<uni4dfx> dz0ny noice
<sterna> that is good news
<sterna> da vidmo ce bodo tut nardil kej v tej smeri
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://screencloud.net/v/D37l :)
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud: Screenshot at 15:18:03
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny no super..dobu si mail :<
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny> a je v prevodu napaka al je samo pri meni L inux pa ges lo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne bi vedu :) poglej na tist glos smth
<CrazyLemon> glede titlea pa je pri tebi napaka.. ker meni v chromeu normalno napise title ob obisku strani
<CrazyLemon> al pa wordpress kaj čara ob pošiljanju
<zdobersek> je bral kdo na redditu, kake bucke ucijo severne korejce o WWII?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: direktno raw sem pogledal [Ubuntu Slovenija || Uradna spletna stran slovenske skupnosti L inux distribucije Ubuntu] Vaše uporabniško ime in ges lo
<CrazyLemon> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8" />
<CrazyLemon> <title>Ubuntu Slovenija || Uradna spletna stran slovenske skupnosti Linux distribucije Ubuntu</title>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny title
<CrazyLemon> kaj wordpress potem naredi s tem title its beyond me
<CrazyLemon> titleom*
<dz0ny> btw prvič opazil
<Sky[x]> da cidm
<zdobersek> browser?
<CrazyLemon> $subject = sprintf( __('[%1$s] Comment: "%2$s"'), $blogname, $post->post_title );
<dz0ny> ne v pošti neki phpmailer čudnega počne Subject: [Ubuntu Slovenija || Uradna spletna stran slovenske skupnosti L inux
<dz0ny>  =?UTF-8?Q?distribucije_Ubuntu]_Va=C5=A1e_uporabni=C5=A1ko_ime_in_ges_lo?=
<dz0ny> hehe Content-Transfer-Encoding: 7bit podobne bug https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=162673
<dz0ny> podoben*
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9AQDmRpEASk
<CrazyLemon> haha
<Seniorita> Anthony Jeselnik - Fun Activity - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> but the bird was cool
<Makedonac> Hello anyone here?
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjcz-BFFR2o
<Seniorita> Funny As Hell - Anthony Jeselnik - YouTube
<Makedonac> Jel neko razume srpski ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek hud je hud
<CrazyLemon> Makedonac we are here - obviously :)
<Makedonac> Its totally off-topic not linux-ubuntu related haha
<CrazyLemon> Makedonac so like every other chat.. go on :D
<zdobersek> most of things are here :>
<Makedonac> Im looking for slovenian website for used cars
<CrazyLemon> Makedonac avto.net
<Makedonac> I know about avto.net is there any other?
<CrazyLemon> well you can try www.bolha.com
<Makedonac> Thank you very much grettings to slovenia
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bolha.com/avto-moto/avto-oglasi/
<Seniorita> bolha.com :: Avto oglasi
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek hahaha... 'trust me buddy' haha
<CrazyLemon> CAR!
 * CrazyLemon been there didnt done that
<CrazyLemon> do*
<miha> http://www.24ur.com/nikoli-ne-bi-mogla-biti-v-zvezi-z-revezem-to-bi-bila-najhujsa-stvar-ki-bi-se-mi-lahko-zgodila.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - ’Nikoli ne bi mogla biti v zvezi z revežem. To bi bila najhujša stvar, ki bi se mi lahko zgodila!’
<sterna> fajn url
<sterna> mi sploh ni treba odpirat :)
<sterna> me pa preseneca da ni not /ekskluziv/zanimivosti/
<miha> http://www.slovenskenovice.si/novice/slovenija/foto-po-novoletnem-rajanju-pahor-v-porodnisnico priden
<Seniorita> FOTO: Po novoletnem rajanju Pahor v porodnišnico | Slovenskenovice.si
<CrazyLemon> http://www.dominvrt.si/forum/?topic_id=65310
<Seniorita> Dominvrt.si - Forum
<CrazyLemon> vsaj uporablja ubuntu!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<miha> lol
<sterna> jao slovenske novice
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.nature.com/news/new-year-new-science-1.12122
<Seniorita> New year, new science : Nature News & Comment
<sterna> ta clank je recimo vredn naziva
<miha> !g test
<Seniorita> Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<dz0ny> http://goo.gl/Lxedh Prosim sodeluj && povej naprej (V katerem jeziku programiramo Slovenci in Slovenke?)
<Seniorita> Moved Permanently
<sterna> sounds about right :)
<miha> ai
<dz0ny> d: Seniorita fix that
<miha> dz0ny: mhm, bom
<miha> http://goo.gl/Lxedh
<Seniorita> V katerem jeziku programiramo Slovenci in Slovenke?
<miha> dz0ny: ker je redirect iz http na https, ni avtomatike http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2659000/java-how-to-find-the-redirected-url-of-a-url
<dz0ny> a je to v specs da ne sme bit? https://goo.gl/Lxedh
<miha> čak neki sm zavozu
<miha> "After discussion among Java Networking engineers, it is felt that we shouldn't automatically follow redirect from one protocol to another, for instance, from http to https and vise versa, doing so may have serious security consequences. Thus the fix is to return the server responses for redirect. Check response code and Location header field value for redirect information. It's the application's responsibility to follow the redirect."
<miha> http://goo.gl/Lxedh
<Seniorita> V katerem jeziku programiramo Slovenci in Slovenke?
<miha> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2659000/java-how-to-find-the-redirected-url-of-a-url
<miha> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2659000/java-how-to-find-the-redirected-url-of-a-url
<miha> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2659000/java-how-to-find-the-redirected-url-of-a-url
<miha> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2659000/java-how-to-find-the-redirected-url-of-a-url
<Seniorita> Java - How to find the redirected url of a url? - Stack Overflow
<miha>  http://goo.gl/Lxedh
<Seniorita> V katerem jeziku programiramo Slovenci in Slovenke?
<miha> https://goo.gl/Lxedh
<Seniorita> V katerem jeziku programiramo Slovenci in Slovenke?
<miha> tko
<zdobersek> tf2 danes zvecer? neke zelje so ble.
<zdobersek> jst sem na voljo do desetih, potem se umaknem v postlo.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ja..dhbiker bi se rad pridružil 'gangu'
<CrazyLemon> tko da LorD_DDooM dz0ny zdobersek 8ish playdate?
<zdobersek> 8ish sharp!
<zdobersek> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/command-not-found/+bug/1055766
<zdobersek> hahahah
<Seniorita> Bug #1055766 “grep -R doesn't automatically search amazon” : Bugs : “command-not-found” package : Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> DistroRelease: Ubuntu 11.10      .... unity v 11.10 ne searcha po amazonu :)
<CrazyLemon> ah
<miha> http://forums.devshed.com/php-development-5/fortran-for-web-development-632698.html
<Seniorita> FORTRAN for Web Development? - Dev Shed
<miha> is that l33t?
<zdobersek> so l33t.
<miha> http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/groza-na-silvestrovanju-v-beogradu-med-pesmijo-igra-rokenrol-cela-jugoslavija-zabodel-7-ljudi.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Groza na silvestrovanju v Beogradu: med pesmijo Igra rokenrol cela Jugoslavija zabodel sedem ljudi
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=t8XZ-_EgWB8
<Seniorita> Trickmousing [Original] - YouTube
<miha> kul
<dz0ny> http://content.dell.com/us/en/enterprise/d/campaigns/xps-linux-laptop.aspx jako kul https://github.com/sputnik/sputnik-cloudlauncher
<dz0ny> v bistvu devops zadeva, vendar hitrejša
<dz0ny> zato ker se uproablja lxc
<Seniorita> Dell XPS 13 Laptop, Developer Edition | Dell
<lynxlynxlynx> dz0ny: ne zgleda slab, sam en čuden os so dal gor
<dz0ny> :)
<zdobersek> no shopping lens, though!
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx kapo imaš preveliko! :D
<lynxlynxlynx> hmm?
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx črno rdečo kapo!
<lynxlynxlynx> pfft
<lynxlynxlynx> to je transformer, kapa, lahka kapa, Å¡al, maska ...
<CrazyLemon> ah.. buff style ?
<lynxlynxlynx> nisem vedel, da čudno izgleda, ampak funkcija pred formo :)
<CrazyLemon> sej ne zgleda čudno..zgleda preveliko :)
<lynxlynxlynx> cilinder je, z enim delom iz flisa
<lynxlynxlynx> torej predvidevam, da je bil prispevek o uredbi
<CrazyLemon> jp
<Keko> Ola. Srečno pa zdravo 2013
<CrazyLemon> pa nemorem verjet da smo edini na balkanu ki nimamo davčnih blagajn
<zdobersek> ditto!
<CrazyLemon> edini kekci
<CrazyLemon> :/
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker a bomo igrali al ne?????
<Keko> eno vprašanje za ubuntu mojstre :D
<CrazyLemon> mogoče tudi andrej se nam pridruži
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny LorD_DDooM .. are you game?
<Keko> Nevem kje sem mogo kaj stisnit in zaj vidim, da ko mam kako "okno odprto" ni na vrhu tiste vrstice za zapret, minimirat,... kje se da to nazaj dobit?
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: You have my Axe!
<dhbiker> CrazyLemon: čakam da se DLja
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker ffs :)
<dhbiker> ker mam slackware na novo gor
<dhbiker> sowwie
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker js sm vse zbral in ti nas tko zajebes?
<dhbiker> :O
 * CrazyLemon vzame LorD_DDooMov Axe in zaštiha dhbiker 
<dhbiker> 20 min
<dhbiker> tu neki
<dhbiker> ite Å¡pilat pa prijem za vami
<dhbiker> al ke :D
<CrazyLemon> Keko amm
<LorD_DDooM> Keko: si logoutal/restartal že?
<CrazyLemon> dej screenshot.. si premaknil miško gor v kot?
<LorD_DDooM> Verjetno uporabljaš compizconfig-settings-manager?
<Keko> reštartal PC ja ampak še vedo ni.
<Keko> http://ubuntuone.com/6q8uIOSXJzY45lfLX7Fn1k
<CrazyLemon> Keko ah..to je xchat buggy :)
<Keko> ja ma tud ko terminal odprem je isto
<CrazyLemon> killall xchat
<Keko> ni gor tistega
<Keko> Å¡e vedno ni :P
<LorD_DDooM> Verjetno uporabljaš compizconfig-settings-manager?
<Keko> Hm ne ubuntu tweak
<LorD_DDooM> No, daj v tem Ubuntu tweaku poglej, če imaš kje izklopljen "Window decorations" ali kaj v tem stilu
<Keko> ok.
<CrazyLemon> z ubuntu tweak boš sam še bl zajebal stvar :D
<Keko> kaj najboljše da ga dam dol torej?
<dhbiker> v settings manager nimaš obkljukan window decoration pomoje
<CrazyLemon> zakaj sploh potrebuješ ubuntu tweak?
<dhbiker> compiz *
<LorD_DDooM> ccsm je IMHO še najbolj stable, pa še tega je treba uporabljat v rokavičkah :)
<dhbiker> jp
<dhbiker> samo pomoje nima tega obljukanega
<dhbiker> ker se mi je isto zgodilo
<LorD_DDooM> No saj, naj pogleda v UTT če je pomotoma izklopil to
<LorD_DDooM> Ker včasih se zgodi, da če vklopiš kak feature (Rotaing cube), ti zna izklopit par stvari
<LorD_DDooM> rotating*
<dhbiker> uh ja
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker status update ? :)
<dhbiker> to je tudi fun
<dhbiker> CrazyLemon: stabbed.
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker good..ampak me zanima še kok časa boš dlal
<dhbiker> fuu steam sale
<dhbiker> 15 mins
<Keko> Jaz tega v ubuntu tweak ne najdem
<CrazyLemon> Keko ni v ubuntu tweaku.. poglej v compizconfig-settings-manager
<CrazyLemon> oziroma išči 'ccsm' v dashu
<Keko> Sem pa tam najdo ja v compizconfigu
<CrazyLemon> (tipka super9
<Keko> ja bilo neodkljukano
<Keko> mille grazie :D
<dhbiker> jurja :D
<CrazyLemon> Keko greš igrat tf2?
<dhbiker> brb guyz ... grem postavljat ozvočenje malo drugače xD
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker jao!
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kje si ti
<Keko> hvala za vabilo, samo grem spat :D Sem spal slabe  4ure :D
<dhbiker> Å¡e mam 10 minutz
<Keko> ob 6 zjutraj pa spet delat
<CrazyLemon> Keko no potem pa LN :D
<zdobersek> go go people
 * dz0ny zaspan
 * dhbiker neučakan
<UbuntuSiWarrior> zdobersek vas vabi da se mu pridružite v igri TF2(TF2@mvm_coaltown_event), trenutno igrajo CraziestLemon, zdobersek!
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny spal boš ko boš star
<CrazyLemon> dejmo do konca ta mission
<CrazyLemon> ki je še od  zadnjič ostal
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dhbiker> MvM ?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> sej piše :>
<dhbiker> onice
<dhbiker> aja eh
 * dhbiker je slep xD
<CrazyLemon> če pa se nam še andrej pridruži..pol bo pa zabavno!
<dhbiker> 5 minutes (hopefully)
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> Jih rabimo o 5 za ti sti ste mvm
<dz0ny> Aa fu SwiftKey
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja sej..se dhbiker :)
<dz0ny> aja
<uni4dfx> aaa da fak ta android skype je totaln crap!
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker a bo?!?!
<dhbiker> ite kar
<dhbiker> pridem za vami
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker mi smo že..čakamo tebe in dz0nya
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dhbiker> damn
<dhbiker> ste spremenili IP ?
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker pvt
<dhbiker> ok
<UbuntuSiWarrior> dhbiker a bo - se danes? :>
<dhbiker> coming
<Gandalfar> miha, zdravo
<miha> Gandalfar: zdravo
<Gandalfar> miha, na privat te bom msg-ju, ki ni pubicly logged
<lynxlynxlynx> oh the suspense!
<miha> :)
<UbuntuSiWarrior> dz0ny vas vabi da se mu pridružite v igri TF2(TF2@mvm_coaltown_event), trenutno igrajo CraziestLemon, zdobersek, LorD_DDooM, dz0ny!
<Sky[x]> ej a se igrate TF2 jst bi tud joinal ?
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: zdobersek : dz0ny
<dhbiker> ja pridi Sky[x]
<Sky[x]> updejtam mi TF2 zdj se
<Sky[x]> ko bo updejtan joinam :)
<dhbiker> k
<dhbiker> shit.
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker kaj te matra? :)
<dhbiker> steam VAC something something
<Sky[x]> 2h left time :D za update :D
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker enejblaj VAC
<dhbiker> pa TF2 breaknil
<dhbiker> mam
<Sky[x]> nic ne bo z mano danes :)
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker no dej..še dva wavea bo zdržal!!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Sky[x]> ej dejte povedat pod kva cas najdem na steamu da vas dodam pod frende ? :)
<dz0ny> tf2.ubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] poisci skupino ubuntu slovenija
<CrazyLemon> al pa tko ja :D
<Sky[x]> ok
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: kje si?
<CrazyLemon> nc ne bo od njega
<CrazyLemon> 2h za updejte
<uni4dfx> skype se je zarotil proti men... a ti lahko nardi kej hujšga da pusti enosmerni voice channel do tvoje punce odprt medtem ko se pogovarjaš z drugo....
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx playa :>
<UbuntuSiWarrior> dz0ny vas vabi da se mu pridružite v igri TF2(TF2@mvm_coaltown_event), trenutno igrajo CraziestLemon, zdobersek, LorD_DDooM, dz0ny, Serious Driv3r!
<UbuntuSiWarrior> /me ping | echo me
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon multiplaya :D
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> juhuuu
<CrazyLemon> http://www.pcworld.com/article/2023000/five-linux-predictions-for-2013.html
<Seniorita> Five Linux predictions for 2013 | PCWorld
<uni4dfx> Koji je glavni grad Zagorja?
<CrazyLemon> a zagorje je mesto? a ni pokrajina?
<sasa84> zagorje pr nas je mesto, na hrvaškem pa je tko kt jr CrazyLemon reku
<sasa84> kao hrvaško zagorje al kwa je tist
<uni4dfx> Answer: Vinograd
<CrazyLemon> da faq?
<sasa84> prvč slišm za vinograd
<uni4dfx> pač stereotipičen zagorc je skos pijan
<uni4dfx> na vinu
<sasa84> lol
<uni4dfx> naši dolenci na kvadrat
<dz0ny> !tf2 testin, testing, > testing žćčšđ
<Seniorita> testiranje, \u003e testiranje žćčšđ
<dz0ny> o.O
<CrazyLemon> da faq :D
<CrazyLemon> !tf2 yabadabadoo
<dz0ny> warior osvaja, pa so tipkovnice zamešal
<CrazyLemon> !tf2 žčšđ
<CrazyLemon> :d
<dz0ny> !tf2 testin, testing, > testing žćčšđ
<Seniorita> testiranje, \u003e testiranje žćčšđ
<dz0ny> :)
<CrazyLemon> !t f2 testing testing
<Seniorita> testiranje
<CrazyLemon> !t f2 testing testing >
<Seniorita> testiranje \u003e
<CrazyLemon> translate pač :)
<dz0ny> irc gre sedaj v igro ce kdo igra
<dz0ny> tako da ni treba alt+tab
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kdo alt taba?
<CrazyLemon> in a ne bo motece to?
<CrazyLemon> da gre cel chat tam
<dz0ny> siv je
<dz0ny> ko igramo je pa pač od skupine v kateri si
<UbuntuSiWarrior> test from other side
<UbuntuSiWarrior> dz0ny vas vabi da se mu pridružite v igri TF2(TF2@sb_citypeak_v1), trenutno igrajo dz0ny!
<UbuntuSiWarrior> ce ma kdo cas
<CrazyLemon> sm ze exital steam! :)
<UbuntuSiWarrior> meh
#ubuntu-si 2013-01-02
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] ales: Asus x54l USB 3.0  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39439/#p39439
<miha> !g gangam style
<Seniorita> PSY - GANGNAM STYLE (강남스타일) M/V - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bZkp7q19f0
<miha> jutro :D
<zdobersek> hahahah
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: CrazyLemon
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7AFIJbnMis
<Seniorita> An Idiot Abroad Season 3 - CHINGARI Trailer - YouTube
<miha> jutro
<zdobersek> jutro? 7:00 je blo jutro!
<miha> :)
<uni4dfx> jutro
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon si tu?
<miha> uni4dfx: jutro
<uni4dfx> lp
<miha> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews/9774963/Why-being-overweight-could-be-a-lifesaver.html ne preveč hujšat
<Seniorita> Why being overweight could be a lifesaver - Telegraph
<uni4dfx> miha nevem če se splača glede na to kolk drugih problemov boš mel :D
<miha> :) mislim da je poanta v tem, da mal "predebel" ni nujno slabo. ornk predebel je zagotovo slabo.
<miha> sicer pa če gledaš mal starejše ženske, večino rahlo okrogle zgledaj boljš kot suhe. suhe so takoj gubaste.
<miha> a ne?
<miha> http://dne.enaa.com/Strojna-oprema/PC-in-Mac/Zbogom-netbooki-in-hvala-za-vse.html
<Seniorita> Zbogom, netbooki in hvala za vse! | PC in Mac | Strojna oprema
<zdobersek> to bom mami obrazlozu za abrahama! :>
<miha> :D
<uni4dfx> lol :)
<uni4dfx> mih gangNam style ;D
<miha> op op op
<miha> :D
<uni4dfx> letos grem ziher tja pogledat
<uni4dfx> miha http://i.imgur.com/abgLI.jpg
<miha> :)
<miha> http://www.rtvslo.si/crna-kronika/z-neboticnika-padel-na-avtobus/299275
<Seniorita> Z Nebotičnika padel na avtobus :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<uni4dfx> "padel" eh
<miha> mhm
<dz0ny> http://feedly.com/k/XaKUsF
<Seniorita> All-New Ubuntu Product to Launch Jan 2nd – But What Is It? | OMG! Ubuntu!
<miha> http://dne.enaa.com/Internet-in-programi/Programi/Windows-8-manj-priljubljen-od-Viste.html
<Seniorita> Windows 8 manj priljubljen od Viste | Programi | Internet in programi
<dz0ny> kak nezemeljski cas ma ta astronavt
<dz0ny> old news, novost je to da bo odletel balmer
<miha> a bo? :)
<miha> http://www.slovenskenovice.si/novice/slovenija/dobrodelnica-ana-lukner-razglasena-za-osebnost-leta
<Seniorita> Dobrodelnica Ana Lukner razglašena za osebnost leta | Slovenskenovice.si
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx am now
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek to sm gledal :D
<zdobersek> the fuck, kva je v zraku, da se moram s staro mamo na smrt skregat, da mi pusti si kafe skuhat?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek skrbi zate!
<CrazyLemon> bodi hvalezen...ungrateful brat!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<miha> !g babi kave bi
<Seniorita> Babi prosim pomoč :: Prehrana :: MedOverNet (Tema: 1101797) http://med.over.net/forum5/read.php?21,1101797
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] woosaj: HDMI + 3.5mm audio jack zvok ne deluje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39440/#p39440
<dz0ny> miha ah ne naj se malo ostane pa trdi da je win8 superduper, pa se se malo osmesi, ker mu samo se njegov marketing verjame :)
<alesh> Pozdravljeni vsi. Prijazno bi vas vprašal, kako lahko v Ubuntuju 12.04.1 prilagodim namizno menijsko vrstico? Prikazano je pisemce, baterija, bluetooth, zvočniki, ura, uporabnik in izklop. Znebil bi se rad pisma in bluetootha. Kakšna ideja?
<MordFustang> alesh probaj sudo apt-get remove indicator-messages
<alesh> E: Ni mogoče zakleniti datoteke /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<alesh> E: Skrbniške mape (/var/lib/dpkg/) ni mogoče zakleniti. Jo morda uporablja drugo opravilo?
<CrazyLemon> alesh zapri programsko središče
<CrazyLemon> 2. a te res toliko moti pismo? :)
<alesh> je zaprto ... Am, saj me ne ... Ampak ne vem, če se da to spremeniti ali ne ... In ker imam blago obsesivno-kompulzivno motnjo, mi take zadeve parajo živce - načeloma le takrat, ko imam ogromno drugega dela, ki se mi pa studi ... :)
<alesh> Pa ni panike ... Sem mislil, da je to spet kakšen preprost trik, ki ga ne poznam ... Če je trebe mešetarit, ni panike.
<CrazyLemon> je treba mešetarit ja.. ampak se pa da zrihtat :)
<LorD_DDooM> V 12.10 ikona s pismom ni več prisotna...je inegrirana v drug meni. Bluetooth bi se pa moralo izklopit nekje v nastavitvah (Pokaži ikono bluetooh)
<alesh> Okej, okej, te pa ne ... Ni panike. :)
<CrazyLemon> sam če uporabljaš thunderbird za pošto pa kak gwibber za twitter ne boš videl obarvanega pisma kot indikator da je neka nova dejavnost
<alesh> Ah, ne uporabljam teh reči.
<alesh> :)
<alesh> Bom se malo poigral ... morda kaj odkrijem. Hvala vam. Lepo se imejte.
<CrazyLemon> no
<CrazyLemon> alesh pejt v programsko središče
<CrazyLemon> ter išči "indicators"
<CrazyLemon> prečekiraj kateri so nameščeni..ter jih odstrani - če jih ne potrebuješ
<CrazyLemon> glede BT pa glej kaj je LorD_DDooM napisal
<CrazyLemon> Lp
<CrazyLemon> aja.. "indicator" raje išči
 * CrazyLemon bbl
<miha> http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2013/01/02/lg-begins-sales-of-next-generation-oled-display-tv/
<Seniorita> LG begins sales of next-generation OLED display TV | The Raw Story
<miha> - Tone brod Japanac uznemireno hoda gore-dole a Crnogorac mirno sjedi.
<miha> - "Sta da radimo?" - pita ga Japanac -
<miha> "Oca ti jeb... japanskog, vi bi samo nesto da radite!"
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: pravkar si mu zbrisal tudi uro pa ubuntu-dekstop :)
<dz0ny> desktop
<dz0ny> u zdele bom mercator trollal
<Sky[x]> why ?
<dz0ny> Ne moreš unovčit mercator pike, lahko pa jih dobiš... Pa sistem za registracijo je obupen registracija kartice, potrdilo po navadni pošti, registracija na strani, registracija v trgovini, potrditev po pošti
<dz0ny> pa pri registraciji imajo strani naslov untitled document :)
<dz0ny> lol http://givesimp.ly/
<dz0ny> church of ubuntu
<miha> ne dela?
<dz0ny> huh minuto nazaj je
<miha> Mama: Sine, zašto se ne družiš s Markom više?
<miha> Sin: Pa bil' se ti družila s nekim ko pije, puši i drogira se?
<miha> Mama: Naravno da ne bi.
<miha> Sin: Eto vidiš, neće ni on!
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kako sem mu zbrisal ubuntu-desktop?
<dz0ny> emphaty je vezan na ubuntu-desktop
<dz0ny> to sem jaz počel pa sem na kncu obupal in ročno pobrisal
<CrazyLemon> in kje sm mu js govoru kaj o empathy? :)
<dz0ny> una ikonca je odvisna od emphaty
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> ter išči "indicators"
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> prečekiraj kateri so nameščeni..ter jih odstrani - če jih ne potrebuješ
<CrazyLemon> indicator-messages zbrišeš brez težav
<dz0ny> meni zbriše zraven še desktop in evolution-calendar
<CrazyLemon> Naslednji novi paketi bodo ODSTRANJENI:
<CrazyLemon>   indicator-messages indicator-status-provider-mc5
<dz0ny> huh pa res, sam emphaty ti Å¡e vedno ostane pa fu gwibber
<dz0ny> tole dvoje oboje sovražim zato takoj dol leti
<CrazyLemon> gwibber itak saxa :)
<miha> sasa84: dan
<sasa84> juhu miha
<miha>  sasa84 dobre volje?
<sasa84> miha, pa ja...bo :)
<sasa84> ti?
<miha> srednje :)
<miha> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-20889381
<Seniorita> BBC News - 'Weight is healthy' study criticised
<dz0ny> surprise, surprise http://screencloud.net/v/rIi5 (drugi je mac) http://mobile.slashdot.org/story/13/01/02/0048248/chromebook-takes-top-place-in-laptop-sales-on-amazon
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud: Screenshot at 15:02:01
<CrazyLemon> Kaj reči ženski z dvema modricama na očeh?
<CrazyLemon> Nič, ker ji je bilo že dvakrat povedano.
<CrazyLemon> lol
<sterna> that's rude.
<CrazyLemon> is it? i find it quite amusing :)
<zdobersek> You chauvinistic pig!
<CrazyLemon> pfft!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2013/01/02/google-and-kia-partnership-will-bring-google-maps-and-places-to/
<Seniorita> Google and Kia partnership will bring Google Maps and Places to new cars this year
<sasa84> CrazyLemon ne bo nikol punce dobu :\
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 oh ne!
<CrazyLemon> zakaj?!?! ZAKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJ?!?!?
<CrazyLemon> :(
<miha> sasa84: bo bo, enim je to ful všeč :)
<CrazyLemon> 'to'?
<CrazyLemon> miha sem mar 'to' ?
<miha> 15:16 < sterna> that's rude.
<miha> 15:20 < CrazyLemon> is it? i find it quite amusing :)
<miha> 15:20 < zdobersek> You chauvinistic pig!
<CrazyLemon> torej 'to' so vici? ja..res je enim to zelo všeč :)
<miha> Homer: When a woman says nothing's wrong, that means everything's wrong. And when a woman says everything's wrong, that means everything's wrong! And when a woman says something's not funny, you'd better not laugh your ass!
<zdobersek> oh reva, taka tvoja izbranka
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek gledu hobbita?
<zdobersek> dvakrat.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek in?
<zdobersek> razvlecen, ampak kul
<zdobersek> se lahko potrpi, le zaspan ne it gledat
<CrazyLemon> i'll pass
<zdobersek> resno, trije filmi so prevec, sploh ce pride golum na sceno sred knjige, v prvem filmu pa v drugi polovici
<zdobersek> (sicer knjige se nisem prebral)
<LorD_DDooM> Saj tretji film bojda čisto izven konteksta, torej po bitki petih vojska...in večinoma slonel iz dodatnih zapiskov Tolkiena in njegovega sina.
<zdobersek> heh, s kolegi smo se zajbaval, da bojo v tretjem delu blooperji pa dvd commentary
<LorD_DDooM> Tretji film naj bi naredil podlago za LOTR, ko Sauron (Nekromant) in Saruman začneta strašit po svetu
<zdobersek> pa dwarf concert.
<LorD_DDooM> hehe
<dz0ny> delovni ljudje, imamo kakšen skript cli ki bi migriral mysql bazo prek http po kosih imam specifičen problem ko imam samo ftp dostop, mysqladmin ne dovoli nič stisnjenega pa omejitev je 16mb
<dz0ny> moj sql je pa 160mb
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, ubuntu.si ze ma bazo v Unicodeu?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek si zrihtal ubuntu.si bazo v unicodeu?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: haha, nice try.
<zdobersek> ni bla moja zadolzitev.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nc nice try..ti si reku da boš to zrihtal
<zdobersek> o ne, baze nisem jst dobu na grbo
<CrazyLemon> si ja
<zdobersek> sem se pa najbolj prtozeval
<CrazyLemon> takrat ko si se igral s svojim pluginom
<zdobersek> sky al pa andrej se je potem javu, da bo naredu charset convert
<zdobersek> ker drugi nismo mel kej dost pojma, kok to narest
<zdobersek> nekej se sicer spomnem, da sem vleku bazo na disk in saru po njej, ampak ni blo nic iz tistga
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=baGB3BnTSMw
<Seniorita> TEAM FORTRESS 2 CAKE - NERDY NUMMIES - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> sky sploh nima dostopa do streznika.. in ne vem cemu bi ga mel :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, guess what
<zdobersek> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/11/07/%23ubuntu-si.txt
<zdobersek> zej pa zelim 15 minut lajfa nazaj.
<zdobersek> al pa kompenzacijo v €
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lol :))
<CrazyLemon> no dej paypal ..ti nakažem tistih par centov
<zdobersek> mhahah, se ti bo se vrnal.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne da se mi brat celega pogovora
<CrazyLemon> napisi povzetek :)
<zdobersek> ctrl+f Kami_
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ja... ampak Kami_ ni potrdil mojega double pinga :)
<zdobersek> torej je kriva tvoja nevztrajnost?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tako je - kriv sem.
<zdobersek> You masochistic pig!
<CrazyLemon> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Convert_latin1_to_UTF-8_in_MySQL
<Seniorita> Convert latin1 to UTF-8 in MySQL - Gentoo Linux Wiki
<CrazyLemon> go for it zdobersek !
<zdobersek> all yours, buddy.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek  i insist
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ti si res en Å¡ugrdedi :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ? :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, :>
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 fajn je
<sasa84> ^^
<CrazyLemon> tako torta kot kuharica :>
<sasa84> lubrikant?
<sasa84> aaa, filmčk :P
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pogledu The Imposter
<zdobersek> mind = blown.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ane! ane!
<CrazyLemon> a zdej razumes 'busanc je' :D
<CrazyLemon> izjavo
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<zdobersek> ne ... ?
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pol nisi gledal do konca :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: explain!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek poglej Å¡e enkrat zadnjih 5min dokumentarca :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: tist tanz?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tanz?
<zdobersek> ples?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek am.. ne
<CrazyLemon> aliase od the imposterja prečekiraj
<CrazyLemon> pa poslušaj kaj govori
<zdobersek> ja, tist sem vidu.
<zdobersek> slisu ... niti ne.
<CrazyLemon> eden izmed aliasov je srdjan smth from bosnia :D
<zdobersek> ja.
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXPkulQwsl4
<Seniorita> Borut Pahor: So what?! - YouTube
<dz0ny> http://benjaminkerensa.com/2013/01/02/join-ubuntu-product-launch-google-hangout-discussion
<Seniorita> Join Ubuntu Product Launch Google+ Hangout Discussion - Benjamin Kerensa dot Com
<dz0ny> o kakemu bus ancu vi to?
<CrazyLemon> tale benjamin je pa true american
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny the imposter
<CrazyLemon> !g imdb the imposter
<Seniorita> The Imposter (2012) - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1966604/
<CrazyLemon> busanc je
<dz0ny> aja
<miha> http://www.finance.si/8329967/Je-pla%C4%8Dljiv-medijski-zid-za-Slovence-previsok/
<Seniorita> Je plačljiv medijski zid za Slovence previsok? - Finance.si
<zdobersek> ziher je tale clanek na Financah sam za narocnike :>
<miha> ni :)
<zdobersek> ne :>
<dz0ny> http://mediawatch.mirovni-institut.si/bilten/seznam/43/splet/#1
<Seniorita> Medijska pre�a �t. 43, december 2012 | Media Watch
<dz0ny> Piano v Sloveniji: malo muzike, malo denarj
<dz0ny> a
<miha> ne spomnim se novice, ki bi jo želel plačat
<sterna> ti itak slovenske novice pejstas tle
<miha> :))))))))
<sterna> js se tega sploh odpret ne upam :)
<miha> tud slovenske novice majo nekatere stvari pod piano.
<sterna> mogoce majo nekatere pod piano
<sterna> zagotovo majo pa vse pod nivojem.
<sterna> ko sm bil v bolnci sm vidu ljudi k berejo slovenske novice pa zmajujejo z glavami
<sterna> my faith in humanity cannot be restored
<miha> jst ko berem delo, preklinjam kake neumnosti so to. sploh polovica sobotne priloge.
<sterna> ja ampak to so pametne neumnosti
<sterna> elaborate neumnosti
<miha> ko pa hočem se dobr posrat, vzamem pa lady na wc. opravim, predn pridem do konca revije :)
<sterna> neumnosti z univerzitetno izobrazbo
<sterna> sicer js tut dela ne berem
<miha> sterna: sobotna priloga ima poln zoprnih starih levičarjev in včas nekaj butastih mladih levičarjev
<miha> ki so Å¡e bolj butasti od starih
<sterna> ja sej to je prav
<sasa84> kar se tiče dela... v delu skor na vsaki strani kšna pravopisna napača
<sterna> desnicarji pa niso pismeni, zato nimajo nobenga cajtnga
<sasa84> sobotna priloga ma pa kdaj kšn hud intervju
<sasa84> sicr pa... jst na noben cajtn nism naročena, razn na eno teološko revijo :P
<sasa84> pa še tist bi lohk odpovedala, k ni nč kej pametnga za prebrat :\
<miha> v sobotni prilogi je edina res dobra zadeva Dragiša Bošković, ko mal poroča o ameriški ekonomiji
<miha> on vsaj ne piše neumnosti, tudi kadar je pristranski
<sterna> jsm na spegu pa ekonomista
<sterna> edini spodobn levicarski tisk
<sasa84> mladina mi je tud kul včasih...
<miha> edini dostojn časopis v slo so finance
<sasa84> niti ne :P
<sterna> ce mas nizke kriterije, morda.
<sasa84> kdo so bogataši v slov. se jim nit ne sanja :P
<sterna> no, v slo smo vsi bogatasi
<miha> sterna: ostalo so levičarska ali desničarska propaganda, ne pa resne novice
<miha> Delo,Dnevnik,Večer= komunajzarji
<sterna> tudi finance niso resne novice
<sterna> not so pac kolumnisti k poskusajo razlagat reci o katerih se jim niti sanja ne
<sasa84> jst glih zdj pišem en člank :P
<sterna> tezko verjet da se piscem financ zdi skandalozno al pa sokantno, da v drzavi kot je slovenija ljudje poznajo en drugega
<sasa84> lol
<sterna> sem in tja je kak prakticno uporaben nasvet, ampak to je tut v nasi zeni
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 upam da za ubuntu.si :>
<CrazyLemon> tist dolgo pričakovani vodnik o LO
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sterna> jsm spoznal levicarja k je napisu https://rotopano.jux.com/
<sterna> niti ni tok zabit
<sterna> mal je edin smesn k je hotu bit anonimen pa sm nasu njegov mail po like pol minute
<sterna> sm mu mal pomagu zamaskirat sledove
<sterna> also moj funder je v BI featured
<sterna> http://www.businessinsider.com/vc-fred-wilson-just-said-no-2013-1
<Seniorita> VC Fred Wilson Just Said "No" - Business Insider
<miha> http://www.siol.net/scena/glasba/novice/2013/01/avtor_hita_one_pound_fish_deportiran_v_pakistan.aspx
<Seniorita> Avtorja hita One pound fish deportirali v Pakistan - Planet Siol.net
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, joj ne... to bo kao strokovni člank z mojga področja.. :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kuhanje ter pospravljanje?
<CrazyLemon> no... pospravljanje večinoma
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sterna> nesramnez.
<sterna> misogyny is in the air
<sterna> http://imgur.com/gallery/O8YVx
<Seniorita> Troll: Because Not All Decisions Are Black & White - Imgur
<miha> http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2013/01/a-computational-model-of-the-human-heart/266757/ Hundreds of thousands of computations simulate the organ's geometry, and the orientation of long muscle fibers that wring the heart when they contract. Now for the horrifying part: this requires the supercomputer to do so much math that it must break up the work among 10,000 separate processors.
<Seniorita> A Computational Model of the Human Heart - Alexis C. Madrigal - The Atlantic
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ti nikol ne boš najdu punce :\
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 :(
<CrazyLemon> zakvaaaaaaaj :(
<sasa84> taki šovinistični pujski umrejo sami, oziroma v izjenih primerih, če dobijo punco...jim punca pobegne z najbolš frendom ali učiteljem aerobike... al pa te punca posprav, k te ma že povn kufr
<sasa84> sad sad story :S
<sasa84> ampak... mogoče se pa uresnič drug del trditve...boš dobil punco in... :P
<sasa84> enivej... Å¡e Seniorita pa ubuntulog bosta prej najdla punco :P
<CrazyLemon> torej.. brez aerobike.. kaj pa zumba???
<sasa84> lohk pobegne z inštruktorco...ampak to ne pomen, d boste threesome
<sasa84> :\
<sasa84> kar je tud sad :S
<CrazyLemon> sej kul..inštruktorca je itak bivša sošolka.. to me ne moti.. dokler je ženska!
<miha> http://inamerica.blogs.cnn.com/2012/12/26/asian-americans-speak-out-against-google-app-they-call-offensive/
<Seniorita> Asian-Americans speak out against Google app they call offensive – In America - CNN.com Blogs
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-v3DfoKW51DE/UOP31cU7u7I/AAAAAAAAZhE/HR-oP0lm5Eg/s778/2013-01-02
<CrazyLemon> a greš??
<zdobersek> go go sasa84
<zdobersek> educate that silly boy.
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lej, ne grem... mam premal "duha" za take karizmatične zadeve :P
<sasa84> zdobersek, CrazyLemon res nikol ne bo najdu punce, če take prbija... on misl, da smo 200 let nazaj, ker smo se mogle poročit zarad statusa :P
<sasa84> zdej se zarad statusa poročimo sam če ej star 70 let, bolehen in bogat :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, o đizs!!! to bo na našmu faxu!!!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jah če bi to res mislu.. potem bi kaj mislu o tebi ker si neporočena ? stara devica? :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pa itak... mislm da mam zlato :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 no zlate že nimaš.. če ne bi vsaj neki zaslužla če bi jo prodala :p
<LorD_DDooM> Če bi CrazyLemon  v TF2 s tako lahkoto pokal bote kot tule na kanalu vice, bi tudi že marikateri mvm dokončali.
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj pa veš kdo šar po mojmu zakladu :P
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM touché! :(
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, hahahahahaha :D
<zdobersek> LorD_DDooM: +1.
<sasa84> to pa je bla oreng rokavica... prou una železna z viteškega oklepa :D
<CrazyLemon> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-U---j4UT3y0/UOOkpJSk07I/AAAAAAAAbUU/QV6jnluyo9A/s544/batmobile.gif
<CrazyLemon> LOOOOOOOOOOL
<zdobersek> neuporaben Heavy, se na robu strehe ne more stat.
<zdobersek> LOL @ BatMan.
<sasa84> fantje, sej to ste itak že spoznal, da je CrazyLemon sam ena velka goflja
<sasa84> :>
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kje bi to spoznal? če sm čist tiho pri TF2!
<LorD_DDooM> sasa84: lej Limono pa njegovo lubico! :) http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=117589202
<sasa84> lalalala, tiho, gledam film, ker se sproščam med pisanjem!
<Seniorita> Steam Community :: Error
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, letelo je na CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> latest follower
<CrazyLemon> KRŠČANSKA Tv.POT - I
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM ahahaha
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, a tist s čutarco je CrazyLemon ? :\
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VuZ65bzpOg0&feature=youtube_gdata_player
<sasa84> stoji na robu neke stene in se mucka s puško/mitraljezom/monometom al karkol že je :P
<Seniorita> Extras - Ian "Bunny" Bunton finally divorced the wife - YouTube
<zdobersek> evo, tole vam pustim.
<zdobersek> later.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek haha..huda! :D
<sasa84> zdobersek, yumma yumma yumma yumma :D
<miha> http://www.haber.ba/zanimljivosti/svastara/27599-ziva-barbie-zavrsila-dva-fakulteta-foto.htm
<Seniorita> A govorili su joj da je glupa - Živa Barbie završila dva fakulteta (FOTO) - Haber.ba
<CrazyLemon> http://youtu.be/UvKhm2LIhDk?t=3m2s
<Seniorita> Extras - BBC - Season 2, Part 2 - OutTakes - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ^
<CrazyLemon> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/01/ubuntu-phone-os-unveiled-by-canonical
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CvVf9K7H00
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Product Launch OMG! Ubuntu! Hangout on Air! - YouTube
<dz0ny> mja vse je dol
<dz0ny> spet so pozabil cloudflare pržgat
<CrazyLemon> youtube je up :>
<CrazyLemon> ffs
<CrazyLemon> torej ni live stream eventa?
<CrazyLemon> da faq canonical
<CrazyLemon> omgubuntu je up
<CrazyLemon> Perhaps the most exciting part of the entire announcement is that many of the innovations shown off as part of the phone UI will be making an appearance in the forthcoming release of Ubuntu 13.04 – including changes to the dash, the voice-controlled HUD, and a new ‘snap decisions’ framework.
<dz0ny> ja sam podstrani so Å¡e vedno down :)
<dz0ny> ubuntu.com pa sploh ne loada
<CrazyLemon> http://www.theverge.com/2013/1/2/3827922/ubuntu-phone-os-announcement
<Seniorita> Ubuntu phone OS announced, first devices shipping in early 2014 | The Verge
<Boffy> dan. najprej srečnega pa zdravega. potem pa kaj je "so close you can almost touch it" ? meni kaže ura 00:00:00 in to je to :-)
<dz0ny> gledam dev site uporabljalo se bo QML (nekaj iz meeboo sveta) + javascript
<gregor3000> ah ubuntu phone je zgleda. oziroma nekaj takega: http://www.engadget.com/2013/01/02/ubuntu-for-smartphones/
<Seniorita> Canonical announces Ubuntu for smartphones, we go hands-on
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpWHJDLsqTU
<Seniorita> Ubuntu for phones - Industry proposition - YouTube
<dz0ny> brez widgetov je tale telefon
<dz0ny> tole available on low powered devices bo težko doseči ...
<dz0ny> qml bo UI (v ozadju ga bo poganjal c++, vala ali javascript)
<miha> wtf is !g vala
<Seniorita> Vala - GNOME Live! https://live.gnome.org/Vala
<sasa84> men pa widget za vreme na najde lokacije :\
<sasa84> kao d ni mesta ljubljana, niti london, niti new york... a je bil res konc sveta pa sem kej zamudila? :\
<dz0ny> :) yahoo api mora uporabljat. Od samsunga pa sony dajo neki x
<Keko> En lep Å¡porten pozdrav ;)
<CrazyLemon> Keko Å¡porten?? :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.viddler.com/v/ac8413f3?secret=106830881
<Seniorita> "Ubuntu for smartphones hands on" - Videos - Viddler
<CrazyLemon> lame move..takoj primerjava z iphoneom
<Keko> ja v službi sem bil :D
<Keko> kdo mi zna to povedat?
<CrazyLemon> povedat kaj? športno službo?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Keko>  RA691051037CN	 2012	 Departure from outward office of exchange	 10010200	 SI	 2012.12.23
<Keko> Å¡t. paketa, leto, status, lokacija... datum
<Keko> paket bi mogo dobit,.... 23.12 je bil v Sloveniji pa še ga kr nisem dobil. Bom jutri na pošto poklical, kr mam občutek da so ga al zgubili al nazaj poslali
<CrazyLemon> Keko mogoče je na carini?
<Keko> oz. v slovenijo je prišo 11.12. Ja CrazyLemon  če je na carini bi vrjetno dobil obvestilo, ampak še ga nisem dobil
<Keko> http://ubuntuone.com/5YtaikLbme0LNq8IwsON8J <- se vidi lepo datume in dogajanja.. nevem če bi carina al kdor koli tak dugo rabo.
<Keko> čudno mi je to...
<CrazyLemon> po moje to ni Å¡e v sloveniji
<CrazyLemon> ampak je takrat šlo iz skladišča kjerkoli ga pač imajo
<CrazyLemon> moj paket je bil shippan enkrat v začetku decembra
<CrazyLemon> pa ga Å¡e ni :D
<Keko> ja moj je bil tud poslan 7.12 pa ga še ni. Enega so poslali 9.12 in sem ga danes dobil :D Oboje kitajska. Drugače pa ta paket ki ga čakam je
<CrazyLemon> 1.12.2012 1:14:35	 FullShipment	 All items have been shipped.
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Keko> procesor za moj PC... amd opteron 180 (paše na amd athlon 64) :D
<CrazyLemon> da ga je peljal z tomosovo apn6ko bi do zdaj pršu v slovenijo iz kitajske :D
<Keko> Si probal sledit paketu, če maš tracking no.?
<CrazyLemon> pa to je vse kar se tiče sledenja :D
<CrazyLemon> da je bil shipped 1.12
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Keko> aja meni Å¡e da ponavadi poleg track..
<CrazyLemon> sej ej tracking no. .. sam je bl Å¡voh trackanje :D
<CrazyLemon> nič.. food
<Keko> dober tek
<Keko> eno vprašanje... uporablja kdo na ubuntu kak firewall al pa antivirusni... kr sem nekje zasledil da eni priporočajo, drugi pa spet pravijo da ni panike, da komot brez vsega.
<dhbiker> TF2 dans ?
<dz0ny> Keko: če si povezan direktno na internet (ni vmes ruterja), potem je dobro da imaš firewall. Drugače ne rabiš nič drugega kot malo pameti :)
<dz0ny> dhbiker: jaz lahko
<dz0ny> zdobersek LorD_DDooM CrazyLemon tf2?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny js bom pozn :)
<CrazyLemon> Keko nič od tega ne uporabljam :)
<dhbiker> Sky[x] ? neka si včeraj bil glasn da bi šel zraven :D
<CrazyLemon> a je steam down?
<CrazyLemon> ah..zdaj je up
<Keko> Kaj če pa sta dva ruterja vmes? :D dz0ny
<Keko> Mislim iz t-2 v en velik server in potem do mene (vtičnice) v moj ruter in potem PC :D :D
<CrazyLemon> Keko ampak oba ne routata prometa :)
<CrazyLemon> eden je bridge
<Keko> true :D spodnji je bridge
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny mernik je online če potrebujete še koga za tf2
<Keko> zaj pa še eno ful dobro vprašanje :D mam na pcju še vedno eno igrco in dela načeloma na windowsih :D Se jo da kak pognat? Je pa iz leta 94 ;D
<dz0ny> ja če hočmo uno končat k včeri ni šlo potem jih rabmo 6
<Keko> al 93 :D
<dz0ny> keko dosbox
<zdobersek> da vidimo ta stvor ...
<Keko> in kaj preko tega dosboxa zaženemo to igrco al kako? :D
<miha> Keko: dosbox je za dos igre
<miha> Keko: wine  je za windows igre
<Keko> alora wine :D
<miha> Keko: http://appdb.winehq.org/ tu lahk preveriš, če igra dela. nekatere delajo, večina ne :)
<Seniorita> WineHQ - Wine Application Database
<dz0ny> miha leta 94-93 je bil Å¡e dos :)
<dz0ny> Keko: rajši povej katero igro
<Keko> quake 3 arena :D Sej na koncu obstaja Å¡e kaka linux verzija :DDD
<dhbiker> je za linux ja če se ne motim
<sajko> apt-get install quake3-data
<sajko> fajn je če maš CD oziroma "original" spila, ker mors skopirat par fajlov
<Keko> sajko in potem bom imel q3 linux verzijo al kako? Mam jaz kopijo inštaliranega špila na disku (mape, confige...) :D
<Keko> zato skoraj rajši če lahko to win.verzijo laufam :D
<miha> http://www.motherjones.com/kevin-drum/2013/01/why-software-patents-should-be-banned-case-study
<Seniorita> Why Software Patents Should Be Banned: A Case Study | Mother Jones
<sajko> potem ti bo lavfalo na linuxu, da
 * sasa84 uščipne CrazyLemon 
<sajko> tudi sam vcasih obujam spomine na stare case :)
<sajko> drugace mas pa quakelive, ce se ti ne da ubadat z instalacijo
<Keko> ja ja poznam tud live :D Ampak najraje igram to, igram z nekimi znanci iz nemčije :DD
<sajko> nc, probej ustimat, drugac pa odpri temo na forumu :D morm it..
<Keko> ajd :D Čeprav mi ni lih jasno kak uštimat :D
<Keko> bom probal z whin-om
<LorD_DDooM> Keko: ioquake si poglej
<LorD_DDooM> na netu
<LorD_DDooM> Zdownloadaš ta ioquake in v mapo prekopiraš one .pk3 od quaka in si na konju
<Keko> mille grazie ;D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zdobersek LorD_DDooM dhbiker a gremo?
<CrazyLemon> pa še Keko se nam pridruži
<Keko> tf2? Bom probal da vidim kaj je to čudo :D Čez 5min bom gor, samo povejte keri server in kak gor prit. :D
<CrazyLemon> Keko klikneš na servers
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: nastavi kar želite igrat jaz neki pojem
<CrazyLemon> nato na favorites
<CrazyLemon> desni klik -> add server by ip
<CrazyLemon> in dodaš tisti ip:port katerega sm ti skopiral na privat
<CrazyLemon> in ko se boš povezal gor uporabi geslo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny misliš da vem naštimat? :<
<CrazyLemon> naj kr ostane tko kot je
<Keko> ok. Steam odprt.
<CrazyLemon> da zaključimo wave
<zdobersek> LACEN
 * CrazyLemon lih pojedu pizzo
<dz0ny> mvmpop ubuntu so izi boti
<CrazyLemon> Keko https://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/tf2Server.png
<dz0ny> mvmpop mbr je una ki nam ne gre
<dz0ny> za ostalo mas pa pomoc
 * CrazyLemon vščipne sajko 
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 *
<CrazyLemon> ahaha
<sasa84> looool
<CrazyLemon> lol indeed :p
<sasa84> pust sajkota pr mir, kaj ti je naredu revež!
<sasa84> a mi lohk en fotka kšn CrazyLemon fail pr tf2?
<CrazyLemon> težko..ker jih ni :>
<sasa84> bla bla bla :P
<lynxlynxlynx> :)
<sasa84> a že znaš rocket jumpat?
<sasa84> al sam svojo puškico ljubkuješ? :\
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 heavy jumpa..ker je heavy
<sterna> hm
<sterna> ubistvu bi loh ja
<CrazyLemon> +NE
<Keko> kak minimiraš igrco? mislimda ne grem ven :D
<sterna> sam ne vem ce bom mel cas jit v game
<CrazyLemon> Keko ammm
<CrazyLemon> alt tab je da izbiraš med odprtimi okni
<Keko> menda laufa pa sm nekak minimiral :D
<CrazyLemon> al pa  uporabiš super + w
<sasa84> sterna, sej... ni panike, se dogaja redno, tko da če ne boš prvih 5 minut špilu... nou penik :P
<Keko> super? Jao to sem gledal pa več nevem kera kombinacija tipk :D noroooo preveč info  :D
<CrazyLemon> Keko tipka z oknom
<sasa84> super je windows "knofk"
<sterna> ma druzinske obveznosti mam
<sasa84> sterna, in že zakonske...
<sasa84> Å¡e*
<sterna> zakonske?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84  misli na sex
<CrazyLemon> tko kot vedno
<sasa84> zakónske
<sasa84> :P
<sterna> ja, nism porocen
<sterna> i strongly disbelieve in marriage :)
<sasa84> sterna, pa vseen...da ne bo ušla :P
<CrazyLemon> kdo pa pravi da ne bo ušla če se poroči?? :)
<sterna> js v resnici ne nasprotujem temu da uide
<sasa84> mislm... poglej CrazyLemon ...on ne bo nikol meu punce :\
<CrazyLemon> ohoho Keko has joined the game :>
<CrazyLemon> ajde dz0ny zdobersek LorD_DDooM dhbiker !
<CrazyLemon> imamo Å¡e enga!
<sterna> js mislm da mora vsak zasledovat svoje zelje in potrebe in da je odnos stvar zaupanja, ne pa stvar obveze
<sasa84> ma ne CrazyLemon ..."da ne bo ušla" leti na "aktivnosti", ne zakon!
<sterna> zelje s stresico na z, jasno
<sasa84> sterna, sam je pa dobr slišat... sledi svojemu zelju! :D
<sasa84> k zajci :D
<sterna> ce spozna koga k jo bolje spolno zadovolji kot jaz, si ga lahko privosci.
<sterna> kar se mene tice
<sterna> kar se nje tice sicer ne
<sterna> pa precej vzajemno je
<sterna> prevec sva lena za vec odnosov vzdrzevat
<Keko> čakam da me poveže na server... traja kr nekaj cajta... Note: This server is a VAC-secured.... :D
<sasa84> joj sterna jaz še enga težko prenašam, ne da bi mogla dva :P
<sterna> no vids.
<CrazyLemon> Keko jp.. sej bo cez kako minutko
<Keko> CrazyLemon minutka je že zdavnaj mimo :D
<CrazyLemon> Keko cca 3-5min js potrebujem :)
<sasa84> npr. pa verjamem v zakon... se mi zdi kr kul zadeva... mislm, v tem smislu, da se pač enkrat poročiš....ne poroka pač zarad poroke
<Keko> aja... od oke bi reko da se je ustavlo pri 70%
<sasa84> ma kwa vem... mogoče morš včasih institucionalizirat svoja stanja :P
<sterna> ne
<Keko> sasa84 :D Jaz če bi se poročil, bi se samo zarad žurke in pijanice :DDD
<sasa84> Keko, dobr razlog!
<sasa84> :D
<sterna> aha vids
<CrazyLemon> Keko za to ne potrebuješ poroke ;)
<sterna> mogoce se pa js zato nocm
<sterna> ne maram zurk in pijanic
<sasa84> lohk maš sam fantovščino :P
<Keko> Hja bolj poceni je če ni poroke :D
<sasa84> sterna, veš kaj je najbl absurdno... da ponavad so na pogrebih najhuj žurke :D
<sterna> dobr tiste so se men vsec
<Keko> najbolj poceni varjanta je da gre ženska na UE in si spremeni priimek, torej nardi nove dokumente :D pa ne nardiš žurke in nič :)
<sterna> k folk zmer zacne bluzit o afterlife pa to
<CrazyLemon> Keko lol.. ja.. pa da 40€
 * CrazyLemon pozna tako žensko :D
<sterna> dejmo folk no, alo, celicna smrt! prakticno sam beljakovine pa voda ostanejo!
<sasa84> LOL
<Keko> ja sej bi jih dala ona ne jaz :D
<zdobersek> QML ... whatevah.
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a je kšna spremenila priimk na "M..."? :)))
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne.. iz M.... :>
<sterna> tut spreminjanja priimkov ne razumem
<sterna> pamzi se sicer pisejo isto k js ampak da bi dekle spreminjalo priimk
<sterna> halo
<sasa84> sterna, lej, če bi se jst poročila s CrazyLemon ...neb mela njegovga priimka :S
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ffs :S
<zdobersek> ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek join!
<sterna> sasa84: js tut ne.
<zdobersek> part?
<sasa84> LOL sterna :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 mhm..zihr zato ker je na ić ane!
<CrazyLemon> mhm :/
<sasa84> :$
<sasa84> k jst mam trdi Č...a veš "david"! :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tf2..join!
<zdobersek> ja ...
<zdobersek> chillax.
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tvoj č ni nič bl trd kot moj ć
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<sasa84> :))))))
<sterna> men je vseen za etimologijo priimkov
<CrazyLemon> Keko zaribalo vse skupaj? :D
<Keko> jaooo ta tf2 se res nenormalno dugo odpira :D
<Keko> mhm
<sterna> js mislm da je banalizacija odnosov na zakon absurdna.
<CrazyLemon> Keko je.... single core :)
<sterna> ko sm bil pr 8 letih sprejet v titove pionirje je blo zadnjic da sm se pustu institucionalizirat
<sasa84> sterna, :>
<Keko> vrjetno sem edin single core ali?
<sterna> po tistem sm bojkotiral vso to kao kulturo
<CrazyLemon> Keko na tf2? verjetno ja :D
<sasa84> sej CrazyLemon ma tud...sam ga je sram priznat :P
<sterna> na vse te valete pa mature sm zmer prsu v t-shirtu pa kratkih hlacah
<sasa84> kaj pa mami rekla? :P
<sterna> sam zato da so se mi smejal pa rekl kok sm neumn
<sterna> mami ni nc rekla k je ni blo
<Keko> bo sploh delalo prav? :D Jao prokleta pošta... če so paket (procesor - dual core) poslali nazaj jim jebem mater :D
<CrazyLemon> Keko boš vidu :D
<sterna> sam se tega se bi mi mankal da bi se starsi vtikal v moje stvari
<sterna> na valeti mi je blo v bistvu se najbl vsec
<sasa84> sterna, moji se... ker včasih prosim za kartico, da grem v šoping, če mam kakšno spešl zadevo :P
<sterna> k so vsi ta mocni k so me skos pretepal v osnovni soli sli gor vsak po enkrat za svoj sport
<sterna> k je bla podelitev pohval pa nekineki
 * CrazyLemon tudi prejel pohvalo!
<sterna> pol je blo pa konc sportnih disciplin in so se zacele intelektualne
<sterna> sm pa sam se js gor hodu.
<sasa84> jst sm za šport sam eno... bl druge stvari so pol pršle v poštev pr men
<sasa84> ajaaa, špotno značko smo mel :)))
<Keko> menda mi je odprlo igrco :D
<CrazyLemon> Keko je ja
<Keko> nekaj zvok ropota v odzadju :DDDD
<CrazyLemon> Keko zdaj izberi kaj boš
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sterna> men je sla osnovna sola najbl na jetra
<sasa84> Keko, CrazyLemon je na wcju, zto ropota
<Keko> se you in tha game :D da vidim kaj je to čudno, ki ga 5min poganja na single coru :D
<sterna> sm bil stlacen skp s folkom k vse kar smo mel skupnega je to da smo zivel na prblizno istem kraju
<Keko> Hahahaha
<sterna> pa bli isto stari
<sterna> ker bedn kriterij
<Keko> brb
<sterna> kko ze pogledam kva nazigajo
<CrazyLemon> tf2.ubuntu.si
<sterna> ah robote strelate
<CrazyLemon> jp :)
<sterna> vas bo ze league of robots dobila
<sasa84> men pa... kar se tiče osnovne, gimnazije in faxa... najbl mam to v spominu, kok sem bla zmer v res super razredu/letniku... kok smo se družl, si pomagal... pač mal te "socialne" veščine :))
<sterna> gimnazija je bla men zlo vsec
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tale irc chat v tf2 je annoying :)
<sterna> faks sicer ni bil slab, samo sm bil sam par mescov tam
<sterna> v osnovni soli me pa prov niso maral k sm bil ze takrat tak smartass
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a bereš irc al streljaš ?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny jah ce se pogovarjam ni mogoce sledit pogovoru znotraj tf2
<CrazyLemon> ker je flood z irca
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, http://screencloud.net/v/24WZ
<sasa84> :\
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud: Screenshot at 21:48:04
<dz0ny> bom dal na todo listo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny LorD_DDooM join in!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, $$$!
<Keko> menda je zmrznilo :D SINGLE CORE rox :D
<CrazyLemon> Keko to je ponavadi tko :D
<Keko> kaj sem še v špilu al me je ven vrglo, kr mam občutek da nemorem nazaj odpret :DD
<CrazyLemon> zaenkrat si Å¡e notri
<Keko> ni zvoka.
<Keko> mislim da sem ven pado, kr se ponovno povezujem :D
<CrazyLemon> jp :)
<zdobersek> ocitno ne bo nic ... ?
<Keko> sem pa dal grafiko iz HIGH na medium
<CrazyLemon> na low bi mogu dat
<Keko> ma bom tak probal pa da vidim.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek jah ne vem kaj dz0ny pa LorD_DDooM zdj carata :/
<Keko> mislim da nebo ratalo to meni :D
<CrazyLemon> pol pa drugic :)
<Keko> ne ne... restart PC pa bom spet probal :D ne obupam tak hitro
<Keko> steam zaštekal
<lynxlynxlynx> pa to je huj ko planeshift
<lynxlynxlynx> cela igra, samo da ti rata pognat
<Keko> jebemu steam... ga nemorem killat
<Keko> Å¡e kuj laufa.
<Keko> probal ps ax|grep steam
<Keko> in potem poklat IDje ... ne zapre.
<Keko> pc restart
<CrazyLemon> kaj ne zapre?
<sterna> nc, gre meditirat mau
<sterna> grem
<sterna> even
<sterna> srecno
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] theuros: Gnome remix ?? .. Ali unity + gnome ? ..  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39441/#p39441
<CrazyLemon> http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone
<Seniorita> Ubuntu for phones | Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny si ti spremenu mapo?
<Keko> :D
<Keko> Hm, še bo prišo kdo pa porihtal? :) Ku ne grem jest pršut :D
<CrazyLemon> za popizdit
<sasa84> Keko, pejt raj na pršut :)
<sasa84> sam boš žejn pol ponoč :\
<Keko> tja nebo druge.
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ne preklinjej na kanalu :P
<sasa84> bemti sunce :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tiho..da te ne bom poslal v kuhinjo!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sem žev kuhni... ketna od štedilnika itak ni tok dolga :\
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> :)))
<dhbiker> Å¡e Å¡pilate ?
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> zahinavu si
<CrazyLemon> gotof si!
<dhbiker> kaj zahinavo
<dhbiker> če me ni blo
<Keko> jaz sem Å¡el ven.
<dhbiker> hepan :D
<dhbiker> pa ti si gotof.
<Keko> eno vprašanje, če ne bote vsi gotofi :D
<Keko> kolk je dejansko razlike med ubuntu in xubuntu? Mislim razen tega da ma ubuntu unity ono pa lxde... programsko oz. user friendly
<sterna> ni
<sterna> komot tut samo metapaket instaliras in rata drug ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> 7.3mio downloadov v 24h
<CrazyLemon> ne pove pa katerega ubuntuja... predvidevam 12.04
<Keko> kaj pa PC usage, rami itd...? nevem zakaj se mi zdi da je xubuntu bolj light verzija.
<sterna> ja sej je
<sterna> pac nima celga gnometa ne
<sterna> ce ga ne dodas sam
<sterna> kubuntu je seveda najbols
<sterna> ker to js uporablam.
<sterna> sam ni za slabe masine i guess
<CrazyLemon> xubuntu pa lubuntu sta za starejse pcje
<sterna> js mam 16 giga rama pa i7 pa ssd
<sterna> pa kr uredu dela.
<Keko> moj je dinozaver :D amd athlon 64 3500+
<CrazyLemon> "no lock screen" ffs ubuntu!
<dz0ny> a gremo kaj tf al ze spite?
<sterna> ma deu mam
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny you're too late!
<Keko> jaz se pa z q3 arena dajem :D
<sasa84> nč miške
<sasa84> pridne bodte ;)
<sasa84> nočka ;)
<dz0ny> uu tale ubuntu phone sdk zahteva qtwayland
<dz0ny> a to pomeni da bo telefon uporabljal wayland
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: dobr potem
<dhbiker> wayland ?
<dhbiker> onice
<dhbiker> :>
<CrazyLemon> to potem pomeni da bo 13.04 uporabljal wayland
<CrazyLemon> no kul..vsaj ni LTS :>
<dhbiker> CrazyLemon: dvomim da bo 13.04 že to uporabljal
<dhbiker> tak hiter adoption ? hmm
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker pravijo da to kar se sedaj vidno v ubuntu phone bo v 13.04
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> je*
<dhbiker> oh.
<dhbiker> če bo... najs
<dz0ny> to lahko pomeni da bo uraden sdk za desktop sedaj tudi osnovan na qt :)
<dhbiker> tako je
<dhbiker> qt5 pa ma itak wayland support
<CrazyLemon> uu zanimivo
<CrazyLemon> prek landscapea boš lahk upravljal s telefoni
<CrazyLemon> its your ultimate mobile cloud!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> jao You can optionally set up a revision control system such as Bazaar! ffs dejte že ukinit to tržnico > Canonical
<Sky[x]> kako si bo pa folk nalozu ubuntu na telefone ?
<Sky[x]> al bojo telefoni z uubuntujem gor
<CrazyLemon> oboje
<CrazyLemon> verjetno bo bil na voljo nek image in ga boš flashal na telefon :)
<dhbiker> me zanima če bodo na N900 tudi portali :3
<dz0ny> predstavljam si da bo tako kot cm
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny mhm
<CrazyLemon> ker vejo da je že ogromno takih ki imajo android
<dz0ny> oziroma je
<CrazyLemon> in hitro bodo dobili uporabnike
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> sam gesture stuff bo jeba, ker to je najtežje uporabnike navadit
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny jah..potem ima enako težavo windows phone :)
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa ja..oblikovno zgleda zanimivo
<Keko> mkdir: cannot create directory `quake3': Permission denied
<Keko> why? huh
<dz0ny> se ena stvar ki tukaj resnicno manjka je designer guidlines
<CrazyLemon> Keko nimaš dovoljenja :)
<CrazyLemon> kje to želiš naredit in  zakaj
<Keko> mkdir usr/local/games/quake3
<Keko> in potem bi kopiral win fajle tja in pognal z wine (če bi ratalo)
<CrazyLemon> sej ne rabiš tam kopirat
<Keko> pm nekje sem pogooglal tako :D Alora kako pa?
<CrazyLemon> povej kje si to prebral
<CrazyLemon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1388397&postcount=6
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Forums - View Single Post - Help installing Quake and Quake 3 Arena
<CrazyLemon> tu?
<CrazyLemon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=117541&postcount=7
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Forums - View Single Post - How do i install windows Quake3Arena
<CrazyLemon> oziroma tu
<Keko> nekje na ubuntu forumu...
<lynxlynxlynx> ben, a si root al ne?
<Keko> lynxlynxlynx newbie sem :D
<lynxlynxlynx> pa tam manjka najmanj še en -p za mkdir, najbrž pa še en /
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] daark018: Canonical predstavil Ubuntu Phone OS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39442/#p39442
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: Re: Canonical predstavil Ubuntu Phone OS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39443/#p39443
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny amm
<CrazyLemon> potem teh aplikacij v USC ne bo mogoče uporabljat ane?
<CrazyLemon> ker ni QML designed
<dz0ny> Katerih aplikacij
<dz0ny> Premalo podatkov je, trenutno je ta sdk samo custom gui osnovan na qt. Nikjer ni ne duha ne sluha, kako je stvar zastavljena
<lynxlynxlynx> aka vapourware
<lynxlynxlynx> tako kot ubuntu tv
<sterna> bravo, v teh casih redki pravilno crkujejo "vapour"
<lynxlynxlynx> večinoma me vleče na british english
<lynxlynxlynx> favoured armour pa take
#ubuntu-si 2013-01-03
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Canonical predstavil Ubuntu za mobilne telefone  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39444/#p39444
<dz0ny> hehe http://www.facebook.com/LinuxIsGarbage
<Seniorita> Linux is Garbage | Facebook
<dhbiker> dz0ny: itak da je :P
<miha> dan
<lynxlynxlynx> jutro
<miha> so mi odgovoril, da so popravl http://www.us-rs.si/rss/rss.novice.php
<Seniorita> Ustavno sodišče Republike Slovenije - Novice
<miha> datum so sicer grozn čudno obliko izbral :D
<miha> linki pa definitivno Å¡timajo
<Seniorita>  [COKS] Ubuntu tudi na pametnih telefonih – BBC News Technology  http://bazar.coks.si/?p=1157
<dz0ny> http://tehnik.mobitel.si/ubuntu-prihaja-na-pametne-telefone/
<Seniorita> Ubuntu prihaja na pametne telefone
<miha> http://dne.enaa.com/Mobilna-telefonija/Aplikacije/Videti-je-odlicno-Ubuntu-za-mobilne-telefone.html
<Seniorita> Videti je odlično: Ubuntu za mobilne telefone | Aplikacije | Mobilna telefonija
<miha> čeprov.. mene niso prepričal
<miha> zdaj bi naj iz 0 dela aplikacijo za telefon, ki bo mel 0.1% trga?
<miha> naj licencirajo Dalvik/android :)
<miha> pa Google Play
<miha> aja, saj isto kot Ubuntu Store. je kdo od vas že kaj kupil? :D
<miha> lol
<miha> mislim čist brezveze, html5 aplikacije so jajc. native porte delat za še eno platformo je pa tud mim
<miha> včer slučajno vidu http://xamarin.com/monotouch ... c# bi pogojno blo zanimivo, sam draga licenca
<Seniorita> Xamarin - MonoTouch - Create amazing iOS apps with C# and .NET
<zdobersek> meh, najvec za zacetek racunajo na trenutne uporabnike
<zdobersek> sicer se mi zdi kul pristop, da kupis android telefon, potem pa lahko gor nalozis ubuntu phone
<miha> sam zakaj bi mel ubuntu telefon, če ma android tolk lepih aplikacij?
<zdobersek> ampak cela platforma je tko al tko prirejena za android gonilnike
<miha> bi mel tako namizje, če bi android aplikacije gor laufale
<CrazyLemon> ker je lahk tudi desktop! :)
<miha> ja kolk težko bi blo pa zapakirat še android not?
<CrazyLemon> kam not?
<CrazyLemon> v ubuntu?
<miha> ja
<CrazyLemon> sej je ubuntu for android
<miha> ma dual boot pa to me ne zanima
<CrazyLemon> a si se ti včeraj zbudu? :)
<miha> :)
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu for android ni dual boot
<miha> ma krneki
<zdobersek> to so nekje razlozil, da nimajo namena narest podpore android aplikacijam na ubuntu platformah, ker se morajo potem oni prilagajat android implementaciji
<zdobersek> s/implementaciji/vodilom oz. APIju/
<zdobersek> nekej v tem smislu
<miha> zdobersek: ja tko se morjo pa vsi razvijalci njim prilagajat?
<miha> vseh ziljon aplikacij Å¡e enkrat napisat v drugem jeziku
<miha> po objective c, java, c#, Å¡e whatever-ma-ta-ubuntu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: HDMI + 3.5mm audio jack zvok ne deluje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39445/#p39445
<miha> sam primerjaj z windows mobile, že tm ni nč zanimanja, kaj šele za ubuntu phone
<miha> to bo fail totaln
<miha> kar je Å¡koda, ker zgleda dobr
<zdobersek> miha: hja, pac, ubuntu platforma
<miha> ja, kot meego pa webos
<miha> they are dead
<zdobersek> imajo svoj SDK, svoj style guideline (mogoce) itd.
<dhbiker>  meego Å¡e ni dead miha :P
<zdobersek> ja, je res, prenasicenost trga je dejstvo, ampak ce imajo financno zaledje - be my guest.
<miha> pač vse aplikacije ciljajo na ios pa android. pol mogoče še windows. ubuntu? lol
<miha> 0
<miha> al mislijo, da bomo iz same sreče, da je to "pravi linux" to mel?
<dhbiker> zdaj so dobili zagon ker je steam targetan na ubuntu :P
<zdobersek> lej, brez veze se je jezit, ker ni tvoja investicija
<miha> steam mobile? :)
<dhbiker> you never know
<dhbiker> :D
<zdobersek> sit back and watch it grow/burn.
<LorD_DDooM> Saj ne kupujejo vsi mobitele zato, da imajo miljon aplikacij na njem...
<miha> zdobersek: jst bi mel neki, kr bi laufal hkrati tako ubuntu kot android
<miha> zdobersek: zakaj me ne marajo :(
<dhbiker> LorD_DDooM +1
<LorD_DDooM> Meni tale Ubuntu Phone zgleda fantastično
<anny> eni sploh ne kupujemo pametnih fonov! :)
<LorD_DDooM> Točno to! :)
<dhbiker> šefe ubuntuja se je važil da je 12.04 kao najbolj downloadan... i wonder why http://store.steampowered.com/about/
<Seniorita> Steam, The Ultimate Online Game Platform
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Gnome remix ?? .. Ali unity + gnome ? ..  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39446/#p39446
<LorD_DDooM> Steam Hardware Survey jim pa že cel teden ne deluje :S
<dhbiker> heh
<dhbiker> steam sale jih je spet zadel
<dhbiker> :D
<zdobersek> jst tud razmisljam, da bi se umaknil stran od telefona kot naprave
<LorD_DDooM> sasa84: prehitro si si nov mobitel kupila... zdaj uleti Ubuntu Phone! :>
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, res je :)))
<anny> fon je za foniranje...uglavnem
<zdobersek> Stephen Fry je enkrat na QI lepo razlozu, da telefon ni nc druzga kot podaljsek osebe, ki se dere na tebe: 'HEY, IT'S ME, I WANNA TALK TO YOU'
<sasa84> :)))
<dhbiker> anny: enim je fon modni dodatek... stalno ko pride nov more met novega
<anny> naj izvolijo
<zdobersek> oz. da je to isto, kot da tista oseba stoji zraven tebe in te boksa, da dobi tvojo pozornost
<dhbiker> haha zdobersek
<anny> poznam veliko svojih kolegov, ki gredo nazaj na osnovne modele
<dhbiker> i wonder why...
<LorD_DDooM> men je še daleč največja hiba modernih telefonov, da ob konkretni uporabi zdržijo manj kot 24h... Še moj 6 let stara Nokia zdrži vsa 4 dni normalne uporabe in vsaj teden na počitnicah...
<anny> dokler ne uredijo dobrih baterij in hitrega sistema brez Å¡tekanja mene ne bo zraven
<anny> LorD_DDooM - o tem govorim
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM ampak tvoja stara nokia nima facebooka! pa twitterja! pa identi.ce! pa G+!!
<anny> en kolega polni iphone 3x dnevno!
<dhbiker> lol
<dhbiker> to ni več potem "mobilni telefon"
<dhbiker> xD
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: ima facebook native app (sem videl pri kolegu), twitter, irc, GTalk app...GPS, Endomondo...
<anny> res ga ima za službene namene, ampak klinc no...what's the point?
<lynxlynxlynx> gps
<dz0ny> lej mas razlicne skupine uporabnokov, ubuntu cilja na tiste ki namescajo cm na svoje naprave
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM gps kjer so pixli kot tista igra kačica? :p
<dhbiker> xD
<dz0ny> to jim je prva trzna nisa
<miha> rajš naj naredijo ubuntu za win8 tablice :)
<miha> bo več efekta
<zdobersek> not possible :>
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: 320x240 je ločljivost... Doom1&2 smo nažigal v tej ločljivostih na PCjih, če ti pa za GPS to ni dovolj :>
<dz0ny> kdo bo pa tisto tablico kupu
<miha> luštne so no :)
<dz0ny> v slo jo samo po vezah in 1m cakanja dobis
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM js mam očala.. tko da pod 480p nč ne vidim :(              :)))
<miha> dz0ny: a ne bi bil ubuntu fajn tle gor http://www.lenovo.com/products/us/tablet/thinkpad/thinkpad-tablet-2/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Asus x54l USB 3.0  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39447/#p39447
<Seniorita> ThinkPad Tablet 2 - Win 8-optimized dockable tablet from Lenovo (US)
<miha> tapravi ubuntu
<miha> ne nek ubuntuphone
<miha> če ne ubuntu, pa debian :)
<dz0ny> ne vem, meni je prenosnik eno leto prah nabiral :) tablica je kul gledam filme in pisem zapiske, pa malo brskam
<dz0ny> za ostalo rabim pc
<zdobersek> kolk palcna tablica?
<dz0ny> ipad
<zdobersek> boooooooooooooo!
<zdobersek> :>
<dz0ny> mobitel rabim pa kot uro, budilko, javi se zadevo, pa dev stuff
<dz0ny> aja pa kot fotoaparat
<anny> no, to je to
<anny> meni včasih manjka še gps
<LorD_DDooM> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXWnMTm7We8
<Seniorita> Ubuntu phone hands-on demo - YouTube
<dz0ny> gps je uporaben samo za kake sport appe, za ostalo mi je slovenija premajhna :)
<dz0ny> je pa uporabno ce potujes
<anny> haha!
<anny> in za tiste, ki se radi zgubimo
<sterna> zgubite se v sloveniji?
<sterna> gledas kje je luna in hodis v priblizno isti smeri max 5 minut pa prides do prvega hoferja.
<zdobersek> pac, slovenija.
<anny> zgubimo se v ljubljani
<sterna> a nisi ti ljubljancanka
<anny> in če je noč z meglo?
<sterna> hm dunno v resnici si tezko predstavljam da bi se zgubu
<dz0ny> v sloveniji se lahko zgubis samo v gozdu, drugje se mi se ni uspelo. pa se to ni problem ker ti vsako uro vsaj en zvon bije, nekje
<sterna> al pa hodis naravnost in mas vedno max 20km do prvega orientirja
<sasa84> še če se zgubiš okol dz0ny-a maš ene 10km do prvega makedama :P
<sasa84> dz0ny, by the potka... Å¡e strelajo nate? :)
<sterna> ja 10km pa res ni problem no
<dz0ny> lovci so postrelil kar so mel, se dva medveda pa fazan potem bo pa to to
<anny> očitno nihče od vas še ni bil v kočevskem rogu
<sterna> i knew you'd say that
<sterna> ampak tut tam je 20km max
<sterna> to je sicer 5 ur hoje po tistem savju ampak se kr da pridet
<anny> jaja
<sterna> pa vse kar cloveka ucijo pr spoznavanju narave in druzbe o tem kje mah raste cist drzi
<sterna> problem je bl v hostah kjer mah raste povsod okol
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] woosaj: Re: HDMI + 3.5mm audio jack zvok ne deluje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39448/#p39448
<anny> v teoriji je vse videti obetavno
<anny> v praksi pa malo manj :)
<sterna> v praksi gres lahko s krima do delnic pa mas tezave samo pri preckanju kolpe
<dz0ny> haha true
<anny> http://www.zurnal24.si/pogodbe-za-zito-po-slovaskih-zakonih-clanek-178297
<Seniorita> Pogodbe za Žito po slovaških zakonih - zurnal24
<anny> slika s hudo resolucijo!
<sterna> pa res
<sterna> a ste vedl da ma clovesko oko locljivost okol 150 vrstic?
<CrazyLemon> tto je pac tak kruh.. iz zita
<sterna> pa da ostrino z interpolacijo pridelujejo sele mozgani
<sterna> pa da je ocesni zivc, ceprov en najbl sirokopasovnih, v resnici precej pocasna naprava
<anny> skratka nekje so jo sunili
<sterna> pixelbread
<dz0ny> http://downloads.raspberrypi.org/Raspberry_Pi_Education_Manual.pdf
<dz0ny> precej otrocji manual
<zdobersek> ni ravno high-tech, ampak priblizuje rpi raji
<sterna> noben te nau stolku ce bos boljsega napisal
<anny> hahaha!
<anny> dz0ny dobil izziv!
<sterna> sej nism tko mislu :)
<sterna> v resnici je precej tezko dobr manual napisat
<dz0ny> anny joj ne, sem enkrat predaval en teden vsak dan po 3 ure, spal sem pa 12h tako sem bil fuc. manual je malo lazje sam se vedno je tezko napisat dovolj splosnega, da ga vsi lahko berejo in razumejo
<dz0ny> tale od raspi zgleda kar kul
<dz0ny> v kbp naj bi bla baje neka predavanja na temo raspi, pa nism nc zasledil da je kej
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Gnome remix ?? .. Ali unity + gnome ? ..  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39449/#p39449
<miha> http://www.zurnal24.si/lenderovi-grozili-politicni-skrajnezi-clanek-178301 joka joka komunajzarka :)
<Seniorita> Lenderovi grozili politični skrajneži - zurnal24
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<CrazyLemon> a so zate vsi komunisti? :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Canonical predstavil Ubuntu za mobilne telefone  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39450/#p39450
<miha> CrazyLemon: skor :)
<miha> http://www.slovenskenovice.si/novice/slovenija/kovacic-ni-delal-niti-en-dan-vseeno-pokasiral-60-tisocakov lol
<Seniorita> Kovačič ni delal niti en dan, a vseeno pokasiral 60 tisočakov | Slovenskenovice.si
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: HDMI + 3.5mm audio jack zvok ne deluje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39451/#p39451
<miha> http://www.motherjones.com/kevin-drum/2013/01/lead-crime-connection
<Seniorita> Crime Is at its Lowest Level in 50 Years. A Simple Molecule May Be the Reason Why. | Mother Jones
<lynxlynxlynx> correlation pa causation pa to
<miha> to že
<miha> morda je obratno, več kaznivih dejanj, več porabe goriva? :D
<miha> aja 23 let
<miha> khm
<miha> ne vem :$
<miha> lynxlynxlynx: sam se pa lepo ujemata grafa a?
<lynxlynxlynx> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:PiratesVsTemp(en).svg
<Seniorita> File:PiratesVsTemp(en).svg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: HDMI + 3.5mm audio jack zvok ne deluje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39452/#p39452
<miha> http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2013/01/03/nations-first-female-rapper-soosan-feroz-says-if-rap-singing-is-a-way-to-tell-your-miseries-afghans-have-a-lot-to-say/
<Seniorita> Nation’s first female rapper Soosan Feroz says ‘If rap singing is a way to tell your miseries, Afghans have a lot to say’ | The Raw Story
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] woosaj: Re: HDMI + 3.5mm audio jack zvok ne deluje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39453/#p39453
<miha> http://www.irc-junkie.org/2013-01-03/logsmurf/ a tole je zanimivo al ne?
<Seniorita> LogSmurf! | IRC-Junkie.org - IRC News
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: HDMI + 3.5mm audio jack zvok ne deluje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39454/#p39454
<dz0ny> miha: dodaj za Seniorito da zna iskat po logu od kanala :)
<dz0ny> če kdo uporablja ROR http://blog.phusion.nl/2013/01/03/rails-sql-injection-vulnerability-hold-your-horses-here-are-the-facts/#.UOV6J63JP85
<Seniorita> Rails SQL injection vulnerability: hold your horses, here are the facts – Phusion Corporate BlogPhusion Corporate Blog
<miha> dz0ny: kompliciran :D
<miha> dz0ny: mislim, iskat ni problema. indeksirat se mi mal ne da? :D
<miha> se da teb?
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> itak google
<dz0ny> samo bližnjico bi naredil
<miha> !forum hdm
<Seniorita> [rešeno] na TV prek HDMI, ni zvoka (Stran 1) - Težave s strojno ... https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/3794/
<miha> google je mal nepredvidljiv
<miha> pa zaostaja
<dz0ny> to je tudi res
<dz0ny> samo za ful nazaj je pa ok
<miha> ja
<miha> !forum ubuntu igre
<Seniorita> Kje lahko najdete igre za Ubuntu? (Stran 1) - Igre - Ubuntu.si forum https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4293/
<miha> hm
<miha> http://www.cert.si/obvestila/obvestilo/article/si-cert-2013-01-stevilne-zlorabe-joomla-streznikov.html
<Seniorita> SI-CERT 2013-01 / Številne zlorabe Joomla strežnikov: SI-CERT
<sasa84> nč...šibam v lj ;)
<sasa84> ajde
<sasa84> pa k bom Å¡la mim LorD_DDooM +, se bom spomnla nanga
<sasa84> evo, Å¡e to <3
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> ajd ;)
<dz0ny> miha jaz sem dal kar naxsi čez, pa admin zaklenil
<miha> :)
<miha> tale si-cert bi dodal med vire
<miha> a mate Å¡e kak zanimiv vir?
<miha> kake ubuntu zadeve? linux?
<dz0ny> omgubuntu
<dz0ny> webupd8
<dz0ny> teli so credible, pa ne spamajo prevec
<CrazyLemon> webupd8 > omgubuntu
<dz0ny> The Hobbit je na pašnikih
<CrazyLemon> jp
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] woosaj: Re: HDMI + 3.5mm audio jack zvok ne deluje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39455/#p39455
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kuharcek: hp compaq nc8430 - pregrevanje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39456/#p39456
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: HDMI + 3.5mm audio jack zvok ne deluje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39457/#p39457
<miha> http://www.dnevnik.si/magazin/znanost-in-tehnologija/dovolj-ste-kradli-anonimni-so-vdrli-na-spletno-stran-hrvaske-vlade
<Seniorita> “Dovolj ste kradli”: Anonimni so vdrli na spletno stran hrvaške vlade | Dnevnik.si
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: hp compaq nc8430 - pregrevanje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39458/#p39458
<miha> ta bo moral ventilator menjat.
<dz0ny> miha: al pa spucat ventilator
<dz0ny> bi pa rekel da je verjetno ati grafična ne nvidia :)
<dz0ny> lol web 3.0 that's so 2012. web 3.5 is the new deal.
<dz0ny> also h5sc3s
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kuharcek: Re: hp compaq nc8430 - pregrevanje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39459/#p39459
<Keko> Vidim da sami hekeri tu gor :D in jaz :D
<miha> dz0ny: dej vprašat ga po top al uptime al kej... če ma res zlo mal loada?
<miha> "nč ne dela" še nč ne pove :D
<dz0ny> sm vedel da bo ati, fora je da mu cpu riše grafiko ker ma 12.10, in ni čudno da ma tako temperaturo
<dz0ny> ati legacy verjetno rabi
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: hp compaq nc8430 - pregrevanje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39460/#p39460
<miha> dz0ny: ja no, nekje bi moral bit load?
<dz0ny> Predlagam, da odpreš prenosnik in odstraniš morebitni prah (če tega še nisi storil). /loled
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: hp compaq nc8430 - pregrevanje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39461/#p39461
<miha> zanimivo, torej dobr da nism upgrejdal :D
<Keko> miha al pa nardiš kot je meni nekdo tukaj rekel, vržeš v smeti in greš po drugi PC :D
<miha> Keko: jst sm ti reku, da je to za servis
<Keko> ja ja, pa ena podobna tej je bla :D :D
<miha> kernel panic ob normalnem bootu
<miha> to je hw napaka
<Keko> napaka je bla "creative x-fi xtreme music" zvočna kartica. Ko sem jo odstranil je delalo vse normalno, sem potem lahk celo inštalliral vse :D
<Keko> glavno da mam novi usb ključek, kr prejšnji je dobil noge :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Ubuntu 13.04 je ne voljo za prevajanje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39462/#p39462
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kuharcek: Re: hp compaq nc8430 - pregrevanje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39459/#p39459
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: hp compaq nc8430 - pregrevanje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39460/#p39460
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: hp compaq nc8430 - pregrevanje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39461/#p39461
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Ubuntu 13.04 je na voljo za prevajanje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39462/#p39462
<miha> hm
<miha> http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/novice/dogodki-in-obvestila/48-slicic-na-sekundo-je-prihodnost-kino-tehnologije.html
<Seniorita> 48 sličic na sekundo je prihodnost kino tehnologije!
<zdobersek> "frajmi"
<zdobersek> srsly?
<CrazyLemon> its RN slang!
<CrazyLemon> tko kot nokija in podobne
<CrazyLemon> !g nokija
<Seniorita> Telefoni, dodatna oprema in aplikacije - Nokia - Slovenia http://www.nokia.com/si-sl/
<miha> sam tole z ati driverji je pa čist neresno
<miha> da zdaj par let star pc ne more normalno laufat
<miha> nek *** ppa? wtf
<miha> torej naj vstrajam na 10.04 dokler je podpora, pol grem pa na winse? :D
<dz0ny> mja blame amd
<miha> i blame linux
<Keko> dz0ny amd kišta, nvidia grafika :D heh :D
<miha> dz0ny: še zdj lahk windows xp normalno laufaš
<miha> na linuxu je to nemogoče
<dz0ny> 6 let stara zadeva + gpu ni bil glih top notch
<miha> LTS bi moral podpirat, doker zadeva ne crkne
<lynxlynxlynx> lahko uporabiš odprti gonilnik, ane
<dz0ny> enim prenosnik dela samo 2 leti, potem razpade :)
<miha> lynxlynxlynx: da bo slabše, kot je zdj?
<miha> se hecaš?
<dz0ny> miha: a si probu? :)
<lynxlynxlynx> slabše kot da ne dela?
<miha> dz0ny: opensource ne podpira nič (ut2004...)
<miha> slabše kot na 10.04 z original driverji
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kuharcek: Re: hp compaq nc8430 - pregrevanje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39463/#p39463
<lynxlynxlynx> nvidia je tle res dost boljša, ma ene 3 veje legacy driverjev
<lynxlynxlynx> ja pol pa ne menjat
<lynxlynxlynx> tačas gre razvoj naprej, tako da je precej pomembno, kdaj probaš
<LorD_DDooM> Opensource je naredil ogromen napredek izpred parih let..med drugim lahko s par let staro opremo furaš Serious Sam 3, Team Fortress 2, Heroes of newerth, itd
<miha> nč ne rečem. ampak ni long-term podpore
<LorD_DDooM> Kako ne? FOSS podpira praktično VSE možne kartice od r100 naprej
<LorD_DDooM> fglrx je tisti, ki je omejil podporo karticam pre-HD5000
<LorD_DDooM> Saj je bil na Phoronihu par mesecev nazaj test, ko so FOSS testirali vse kartice d X1xxxX neki neki, skoraj 1o let staro
<miha> lej, Å¡e zdj dela windows xp. zdj pa za 'legacy' pravjo naj downgrada se na 12.6 X server (12.10 ubuntu).. to bo delal do 13.04 ane?
<miha> 6 mescev
<miha> a se hecate? :)
<LorD_DDooM> Ti govoriš o fglrx
<miha> ja kaj?
<LorD_DDooM> fglrx ni open source
<miha> vem da ni. ampak na winsih Å¡e zdj delajo driverji za windows xp :)
<miha> na ubuntu pa po 5 letih ne bo ane? :D
<LorD_DDooM> Saj na Ubuntu 7.0 tudi fglrxi
<miha> windows xp Å¡e ma uradno podporo
<miha> ubuntu <10.04 nima
<miha> ta pa do aprila
<miha> mislim, ni resno. ne more se vse razsut po 6 mescih :)
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: MyPaint 1.1.0 Released With New Color Dialog And Geometry Tools, More  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/fq7RipgNoU4/mypaint-110-released-with-new-color.html
<miha> LorD_DDooM: ni problem, da ati ne razvija več driverja, ker je vse naredu. problem je, ker se linux api (kernel, X) prehitr spreminja
<miha> moral bi zdj ta legacy preživet tud z novo verzijo
<miha> kernela, xov
<LorD_DDooM> Ti praviš da se prehitro razvija, jaz pa pravim da AMD prepočasi updejta svoje gonilnike. FOSS gonilniki niso imeli nobenih problemov z novimi kerneli, nVidia tudi praktično brez problemov, za AMD sem pa moral 7 mesecev čakati, da so njihovi fglrxi delovali z GNOME3 na Fedori
<miha> ne vem no, grdo je to. ati noče tega delat, noče pa tud da bi drugi to delal
<miha> opensource gonilniki so pa sam za 2D dobri :)
<LorD_DDooM> Bučke
<LorD_DDooM> FOSS delujejo vredu, deluje power management, deluje pospeševanje, OGL3.1, edino performans je cca na tretjini...
<miha> no, si vse povedu :)
<miha> a v 12.04 to Å¡e dela?
<miha> The fact is that currently AMD has no plans to support Xserver 1.13.
<miha> In any case your feedback has been forwarded to our Linux Developer Team.
<miha> Best regards,
<miha> AMD Global Customer Care
<miha> lol
<dz0ny> LorD_DDooM: no sej če mam sedaj fps 60 bom imel potem 20%
<dz0ny> 20fps
<dz0ny> ne proc :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Re: Canonical predstavil Ubuntu za mobilne telefone  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39464/#p39464
<miha> torej, če prov razumem, 12.04 lahk upgrejdam, pa mam pol 5 let mir? :)
<dz0ny> probi, pa povej čez 5 let :)
<CrazyLemon> js ne bi na tvojem mestu upgrejdal.. ampak bi dal gor windows xp..ker ta Å¡e zdj dela :>
<miha> :D
<miha> ja no, ta ma podporo mal dlje kot 10.04
<miha> ampak starejši je :D
<miha> dz0ny: čez pet let mi bo vseeno. sam ta trenutek pa mu nč ne manjka.
<zdobersek> http://www.pcworld.com/article/2020268/meet-microsoft-the-worlds-best-kept-randd-secret.html
<Seniorita> Meet Microsoft, the world's best kept R&D secret | PCWorld
<zdobersek> ni podpore za XP ze konc?
<miha> zdobersek: ne !g support windows xp until
<Seniorita> Windows XP - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_XP
<miha> On April 14, 2009, Windows XP and its family of operating systems reached the end of their mainstream support period and entered the extended support phase as it marks the progression of the legacy operating system through the Microsoft Support Lifecycle Policy. During the extended support phase, Microsoft continues to provide security updates every month for Windows XP; however, free technical support, warranty claims, and design changes are no longer bei
<miha> On April 8, 2014, all support for Windows XP, including security updates and hotfixes, will be terminated.[2] Users will still be able to download old updates and hotfixes from Windows Update. Microsoft recommends that users upgrade to Windows 7.[108][2]
<miha> ta drugi del manjka pr ubuntu?! :)
<zdobersek> aha, se mas 16 mesecev
<miha> mhm
<CrazyLemon> torej upgrejdaš na xp in imaš še 16 mesecev ali pa ostaneš na 10.04 in imaš še 4 -  tough choice :D
<miha> CrazyLemon: ampak prov bi blo da 10.04 LTS bi mela Å¡e 5 let security updejtov? :)
<miha> kak long term support je to, 3 leta
<miha> kdo se tle heca :D
<CrazyLemon> miha jah..upgrejdaj na 12.04 pa boš mel 5 let :)
<miha> no saj :)
<CrazyLemon> ti si dobr vedu kok je takrat bil LTS ko si namestil..zakaj nisi Å¡el direkt na xp :)
<miha> gnome 2 mi je zelo všeč.
<zdobersek> 10.04 LTS je podprt do aprila 2013
<miha> CrazyLemon: takrat ko sm inštaliru nism vedu, da bo unity
<miha> :D
<miha> gnome 2++ :p
<miha> sicer me pa ut2004 skrbi. že na 10.04 sm moral neke zadeve iz getdeb nameščat
<miha> ne vem če bo na 12.04 šlo :(
<miha> sj vem, da ne razumeš, ampak to je edini software, ki sm ga hotu kupit :D
<zdobersek> first world problems :>
<miha> :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Canonical predstavil Ubuntu za mobilne telefone  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39465/#p39465
<miha> http://hardware.slashdot.org/story/13/01/03/1540204/who-would-actually-build-an-ubuntu-smartphone
<Seniorita> Who Would Actually Build an Ubuntu Smartphone? - Slashdot
<zdobersek> http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2013/01/2013_marking_the_new_year.html
<Seniorita> 2013: Marking the New Year - The Big Picture - Boston.com
<zdobersek> Ognjemet v LJ (oz. nad njo) pod #37
<CrazyLemon> huda fotka :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: hvala!
<zdobersek> :>
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek si ti jure? :>
<zdobersek> by night! :>
<zdobersek> je kdo gledu ruskega hobitta? :D
<CrazyLemon> niet
<zdobersek> !g russian the hobbit 1985 youtube
<Seniorita> Russian Hobbit (with English subtitles) Part 1 of 6 - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sl7w2Z0vGpA
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Canonical predstavil Ubuntu za mobilne telefone  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39468/#p39468
<sasa84> Jou miske
<sasa84> Lp z vlaka
<sasa84> Se vidmo;-)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: hp compaq nc8430 - pregrevanje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39469/#p39469
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: Re: Canonical predstavil Ubuntu za mobilne telefone  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39470/#p39470
<CrazyMelon> pomembno obvestilo!
<CrazyMelon> zaceli so se alpski tedni v mcdonaldsu! :D
<miha> kaj je to?
<CrazyMelon> mcdonalds? :>
<miha> alpski tedne?
<miha> tedni
<CrazyMelon> http://www.blog.uporabnastran.si/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/mcdonalds-alpski-teden-2013-375x540.jpg
<CrazyMelon> to je big tasty bacon time :>
<miha> http://money.cnn.com/2013/01/03/technology/microsoft-google-youtube/index.html
<Seniorita> Microsoft to Google: Play fair with YouTube - Jan. 3, 2013
<lynxlynxlynx> kva ma to z alpami :s
<CrazyMelon> lynx..sir!ementaler :p
<lynxlynxlynx> :P
<zdobersek> zakaj je to italijanerju pomembno?
<CrazyMelon> ?
<sterna> zakaj bi pa kdo su v mcdonalds pr zdravi pameti
<sterna> drago pa slabo je.
<CrazyMelon> zato ker je vse dobro? :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kuharcek: Re: hp compaq nc8430 - pregrevanje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39471/#p39471
<CrazyMelon> no..ni najbl poceni to je res..ampak je pa kr dobro :)
<lynxlynxlynx> khm
<sterna> dobro ni
<sterna> mogoce je okusno
<sterna> ampak dobro pa ni.
<miha> no ko sm prej klel čez ves ta "legacy crap"
<miha> pa mate v temi enga, ki je verjel :D
<miha> ubuntu sucks :D
<zdobersek> http://www.siol.net/novice/tehnologija/telekomunikacije/2013/01/android_ios_in_wp_bodo_dobili_odprtokodne_konkurente.aspx
<Seniorita> Android, iOS in WP bodo dobili odprtokodne konkurente - Planet Siol.net
<CrazyMelon> Ubuntu se na namiznih računalnikih kljub večletnim prizadevanjem razvijalca Canonical ni ustalil nikoli
<CrazyMelon> :D
<sterna> how so?
<CrazyMelon> prasaj siol.net :)
<sterna> to je itak trobilo sds
<miha> mal uravnoteženja slovenskih komunajzarskih medijev ne škodi
<zdobersek> sej zato hodijo desnicarji vsako nedeljo k masi
<sterna> skodi, kadar se dogaja na moje stroske, ceprav ne gledam.
<sterna> najprej so na moje stroske pohopsal delo in epsko zavozil
<sterna> zdaj pa se telekom
<sterna> ce se ti to ne zdi sporno, hja
<sterna> potem se ti tudi komunisticn drzavni udar ne bo.
<sterna> in to mislm pravega, ne tacga k si ga ti predstavlas
<zdobersek> OHSNAP
<zdobersek> http://it.slashdot.org/story/13/01/03/1631223/all-ruby-on-rails-versions-suffer-sql-injection-flaw
<Seniorita> All Ruby On Rails Versions Suffer SQL Injection Flaw - Slashdot
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Re: Canonical predstavil Ubuntu za mobilne telefone  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39472/#p39472
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: hp compaq nc8430 - pregrevanje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39473/#p39473
<dz0ny> to je pa tak velik facepalm http://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.com/2013/01/enhancing-digital-certificate-security.html (ena firma je po pomoti izdala root ca leta 2011, potem so pa pozabili povedat komurkoli)
<Seniorita> Google Online Security Blog: Enhancing digital certificate security
<CrazyLemon> https://dx.com/p/u2-mini-android-4-0-network-multi-media-player-w-wi-fi-hdmi-tf-black-4gb-ddr-iii-1gb-145864
<CrazyLemon> rpi can suck it :)
<Seniorita> U2 Mini Android 4.0 Media Player w/ Wi-Fi / Video Call / HDMI - Black (1GB RAM / 4GB) - Free Shipping - DealExtreme
<zdobersek> U CAN SUCK IT
<miha>  http://www.theverge.com/2013/1/3/3831012/the-ubuntu-phone-has-a-speed-problem-and-im-not-talking-about-lag
<CrazyLemon> suck it!
<Seniorita> The Ubuntu phone has a speed problem, and I'm not talking about lag | The Verge
<CrazyLemon> 1gb ddr3...4gb storage.. 1.5ghz proc ..wifi.. hdmi.. usb otg
<CrazyLemon> suck it!
<dz0ny> no gpu, so suck it
<CrazyLemon> ok..to sm spregledal
<CrazyLemon> :p
<zdobersek> single core CPU, so suck it
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek rpi je dual core?
<zdobersek> nope.
<CrazyLemon> so suck it! without gpu!
<CrazyLemon> https://dx.com/p/mk802-mini-android-4-0-network-multi-media-player-w-wi-fi-hdmi-tf-white-us-plug-153490
<CrazyLemon> evo ga..mali400!
<Seniorita> MK802 Android 4.0 Mini PC A10 cortex A8 1G DDR3 4G ROM US Plug w/ Wi-Fi / HDMI / OTG - White - Worldwide Free Shipping - DX
<CrazyLemon> tko k s3 če se ne motim
<dz0ny> kje maš pa kakšne i/o ?če hočem tole met potem rabim še usb/to/serial al pa vsaj home made hid + en avr
<dz0ny> pa grem spet čez 70€
<zdobersek> so suck it!
<CrazyLemon> no you!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://phrase.it/show/yF73v
<Seniorita> Phrase.it
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lol :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2013/01/03/insert-coin-leikr-gps-sports-watch/
<Seniorita> Insert Coin: Leikr GPS sports watch has 2-inch screen, ex-Nokia engineers on its side
<zdobersek> zakaj je sam ta fotka gor? :/
<dz0ny> zato ker CrazyLemon boobs rad gleda
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Canonical predstavil Ubuntu za mobilne telefone  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39474/#p39474
<sasa84> juhuuu
<dz0ny> http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Open-source-Linux-driver-supports-3D-acceleration-with-all-GeForce-GPUs-1776089.html
<Seniorita> Open source Linux driver supports 3D acceleration with all GeForce GPUs - The H Open: News and Features
<CrazyLemon> a ni to tisti Ben k je kak teden nazaj neki zaje.. ?
<miha> http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57561825-71/teens-allegedly-drug-parents-milkshakes-to-get-online/
<Seniorita> Teens allegedly drug parents' milkshakes to get online | Technically Incorrect - CNET News
<miha> http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/01/03/us-google-antitrust-idUSBRE9020HK20130103
<Seniorita> FTC ends long Google probe with mild reprimand| Reuters
<CrazyLemon> tf2?
<CrazyLemon> yes/no? [y]
<dhbiker> no atm
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kuharcek: Re: hp compaq nc8430 - pregrevanje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39475/#p39475
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] ales: Re: Asus x54l USB 3.0  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39476/#p39476
<dz0ny> huh http://percentoftheinternet.com/linux
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://phrase.it/show/LwgLi
<Seniorita> Phrase.it
<CrazyLemon> define a linux machine
<CrazyLemon> "a full Ubuntu image that can run on a Galaxy Nexus will be available within a few days or weeks."
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: meh image, jaz hočem source
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny patience!
<zdobersek> days or weeks, whatever.
<zdobersek> we're aiming for 2014 anyway.
<sterna> a pa se bo dal telefonirat s tem
<sterna> pa kok bo standby time? :)
<sterna> and how do i open the full 105 keyboard
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [12.04] Pri prenosu ne dosegam USB 3.0 hitrosti  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39477/#p39477
<sterna> but then again, who does?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] woosaj: Re: HDMI + 3.5mm audio jack zvok ne deluje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39478/#p39478
<CrazyLemon> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/make/HP/
<Seniorita> Ubuntu on HP Models | Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> sedaj tudi HP :)
<dz0ny> http://thenextweb.com/facebook/2013/01/03/facebook-updates-ios-and-android-messenger-apps-adds-voice-messaging-and-voip-calls-but-only-for-ios-users-in-canada/
<Seniorita> Facebook Messenger for iOS and Android Gets Voice Messaging aAnd Calls
<dz0ny> huh napad na skype, google (voice calling)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: no ko maš čas poguglaj če se da tud kaj kupit od tega
<dz0ny> :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zakaj se ne bi dalo?
<dz0ny> uno od della je omejno na us, thinkpad azija
<lynxlynxlynx> kot večina linuxu namenjenih trgovin
<CrazyLemon> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2750475535/q=ubuntu/prenosnik-dell-inspiron-7720-33-ghz#tech
<Seniorita> Prenosnik Dell Inspiron 7720 3,3 GHz - mimovrste=)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2750484434/q=ubuntu/prenosnik-asus-x54hr-sx202d-23-ghz
<Seniorita> Prenosnik Asus X54HR-SX202D 2,3 GHz - mimovrste=)
<CrazyLemon> and so on..you get the point
<CrazyLemon> ah..tudi HP je.. http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2740180527/q=ubuntu/aio-namizni-racunalnik-hp-pavilion-23-b001-34-ghz-c6v01ea#tech
<Seniorita> AiO namizni računalnik HP Pavilion 23-B001 3,4 GHz (C6V01EA) - mimovrste=)
<sajko> dz0ny kako je thinkpad omejen na azijo?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCmDKIiomC0
<Seniorita> You May Not Kiss the Bride TRAILER (2012) - Rob Schneider, Mena Suvari Movie HD - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> crostation :D
<dz0ny> gre kdo en tf2 uizi
<sterna> ce ni mvm :)
<sterna> ma ne sej nimam cajta
<sterna> se neki delam
<sasa84_> če je u izi...reč CrazyLemon :P
<CrazyLemon> oh snap!
<CrazyLemon> so not funny
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84_> :>
<sterna> get a room
<sasa84_> čer "david" :P
<CrazyLemon> čer " '84 wannabe"
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84_> ne žal mojih let :P
<sterna> a 84 si se rodila?
<sasa84_> za nekoga, ki se je rodil pred drugo svetovno, kar ok zgledam :P
<sasa84_> sterna, ne...84 sem stara
<sasa84_> :>
<sterna> iz kerga sistema pa prhajas?
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon je pa moj vnuk in skoz žica za žepnino :\
<sterna> a mas 4. aprila rojstn dan?
<sasa84_> *zakašlja* oh ja...takrat smo bli še kraljevina :P
<sasa84_> Å¡e zmer mam sliko kralja petra v kuhni :P
<sterna> ne norcov brit iz tega
<sterna> jugoslavija je iz krvi vstala!
<sasa84_> sej se ne... men osebno je najbl všeč ustavna monarhija :P
<sasa84_> pa ja... krvi je blo kr neki v naši zgodovini :\
<sterna> no sam takrat smo se dejansko osamosvojil
<sasa84> osamosvojil smo se že 1000+ let nazaj :P
<sterna> nah
<sterna> takrat smo sam uspesno poklal ilire
<sasa84> lol
<sterna> itak sploh ni blo nobene resne kolektivne zavesti naroda takrat
<sterna> pac mesanca narecij k se je pocas oblikovala v jezik k ga je vecina k je zivela tle bliz zastopla
<sasa84> kdaj pa je bla po tvoje? 1848?
<sterna> ja tam vmes nekje
<sterna> med brizinskimi pa trubarjem ubistvu
<sterna> sej to ni stvar k bi mela jasno mejo
<sasa84> pa sej ej bil slovanski jezik že prej prisoten... starocerkvena slovanščina pa to
<sterna> ja ampak to ni bil nas jezik
<sterna> mislm
<sasa84> seveda je bil
<sterna> kko bi to razlozu
<sterna> takrat nismo znal pisat.
<sasa84> kaj pa so brižinski?
<sterna> pogovorn jezik je bil zlo omejen, civilizacijsko smo bli na nivoju drobnice
<sterna> za narodno zavest rabs dovolj intelektualne kapacitete, sem in tja ksn srecnez k so mu dovolil se naucit pisat je premalo
<sasa84> mislm, slovenci mamo brižinske spomenike in sploh nismo ponosni nanj... italijani se pa šopirjo z enim stavkom iz 13. stoletja
<sasa84> nanje*
<sterna> ja sej problem brizinskih je da niso zastava
<sasa84> ja, pogovorn jezik še ni mel določenih stvari, katerih še poznal nismo... sej še pred karlom velikim niso poznal pojma kraljestva, ker ga ni blo pr nas
<sasa84> očenaš je bil namest "pridi k nam tvoje kraljestvo" preveden z "pridi k nam tvoje bogastvo"
<sterna> ja, sej zato ne mors o narodni zavesti govort
<sterna> rabs zastavo
<sterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTduy7Qkvk8
<Seniorita> Do you have a flag? - Eddie Izzard - YouTube
<sasa84> a ni panter že iz časa karantanije in prej?
<sterna> ja, ampak ni nas
<sterna> ni narodn.
<sterna> tlacani se niso identificiral z njim.
<sterna> = ljudje k jih je blo velik
<sasa84> ne vem, če se tlačani niso štel... ustoličenje karantranskih vojvod je melo tud obred, da se je obleku v kmeta
<sterna> ja
<sasa84> to je nevem ker prekinu in se je zgubil... k je bil mal preveč hohštaplerski
<sterna> cesar nimamo je to kar recimo majo americani
<sterna> k majo datum na papirju
<sterna> "tle smo mi in smo zacel"
<sterna> in se loh na to zanasajo
<sterna> mi smo pa po drugi strani s skandinavskega scita pobegnil pred blond psihopati z dolgimi lasmi pa rogovi na celadah, se drenal po stepah, pol pa pred fucking insane azijati prbezal cez karpate
<sasa84> oni se na nek morjo, ker so mel takrat bore malo
<sterna> in k smo sm prsli se nismo znal slovensko
<sterna> diferenciral od ostalih slovanskih jezikov smo se sam zarad teh zajebanih geografskih fint
<sasa84> ne vem, če bi rekla vikingom, da so bli blond psihopati... vikinška družba je bla zlo svobodomiselna če se ne motm
<sterna> razdalj in rek
<sterna> uh vse zivo je bla vikinska
<sasa84> pa tud... prej so itak žvel staroselci pred slovani
<sterna> gangrape kraljice za kraljev pogreb se sicer mogoce slis romanticno pa svobodomiselno
<sterna> ampak kraljici pomoje ni blo vsec
<sasa84> slovani niso pršli na "tohu wabohu"
<sterna> najbrz pa bolj kokr to da so jo pol zivo zazgal
<sterna> hehe
<sterna> ja sej vecino staroselcev smo itak asimiliral ce sm prov poslusu pr zgodovini
<sterna> klal smo sam une k nam niso dovolil trafik postavlat
<sterna> = k so bli narodno zavedni in niso hotl trgovat s prisleki
<sasa84> mamo itak dokaze, da je bil že nekdo prej tuki a ne... sicer pa je žez naše kraje bla itak rimska pot...in je blo verjetno vse zmešan
<sterna> ja to je blo zlo zanimiv
<sterna> to je moj profesor z gimnazije studiru dejansko
<sterna> interakcijo med staroselci, imperijem in priseljenci
<sasa84> ajdna pa to?
<sasa84> aha
<sterna> pac trgovino pa zakonodajo pa te reci
<sterna> k je blo ful zakompliciran
<sterna> te staroselci so recimo mitnce mel
<sterna> ampak ne med imperijem, pol k je rim razpadal
<sasa84> jst mislm, da so se mogl staroselci zlo zase držat... če gledam iz svojega skromnega poznanja cerkvene zgodovine...
<sterna> pa so pac uni veljaki k so bli kokr tok brihtni rekl "wtf am i doing here" in so se preselil blizje rimu
<sterna> ja sej so se
<sterna> mislm odvisno no
<sterna> sam niso bli kristjani sploh staroselci
<sterna> mislm bli so tut kristjani, vse zivo so bli
<sterna> te kelti so bli sploh dost usekani glede teh
<sterna> tut kao neki skandinavski animisti
<sasa84> a veš zakaj... ker smo bral neke žnj spise in poročila... pa je bla duhovščina nepismena, clo neveljavno posvečena, in še ful drugih stvari... kar pač nakazuje, da so se mogl zlo zase držat, pa niso mel stika
<sterna> ja bad je blo k uresnic noben ne ve kaksne jezike so govoril
<sterna> vse kar je ostal za njimi je dokumentacija rimskega imperija pa pac
<sterna> sem in tja ksn tekst v runah al kko se rece temu
<sasa84> ja, pa kšna "cerkvena poročila"
<sterna> ja sej k je rim razpadal je bil ze zlo krscanski enterprise
<sasa84> čist krščanski... krščanstvo je bla še zadna bilka za imperij
<sasa84> mislm...državna vera pač, spoštovanje nedelje,  prepoved kultov ipd
<sterna> ta prepoved kultov je bla najbl zajebana za staroselce
<sasa84> sam ravn zadnč sva razpravljala z mentorjem, kok je bil kult miltre globoko globoko zakoreninjen
<sterna> k so bli vsi zlo land-based
<sasa84> mitre*
<sterna> mhm
<sterna> velik tega so slovani tut povzel
<sterna> nasilno pokristjanjevanje po padcu rima neki casa ni blo tok zlo v modi
<sterna> ubistvu je ful tezko vedet kaksn obdobje je bil tam do 1000
<sterna> k so se zlo velik ad-hoc selil
<sasa84> mislm, sej določene stvari je tud krščansvo ful povzelo... na nek način se ej inkulturiralo a ne... prej si omenu kelte... pa njihov 1. november pa če pogledamo zdej kok cerkev gleda na 1. november kot dan svet svetnikov
<sterna> pac s trebuhom za kruhom
<sterna> kelti so bli animisti
<sterna> ful so gledal skoz te svoje storije o naravi vse zivo
<sasa84> 1. november je bil kao dan, ko so bli mrtvi najbližje živim oz obratno
<sterna> ja
<sterna> dva kr grozna filma na to temo sm gledu pred kratkim
<sterna> zlo lustna
<sterna> en je "the secret of kells", risanka, zlo nice
<sasa84> če gledam iz svojga vidika... čas karla velika je bil eden izmed prelomnih trenutkov srednjega veka
<sterna> tko graficno kot story wise
<sasa84> njegov menih alquin je marsikej naštudiral
<sterna> mhm
<sterna> tadrug je pa "valhalla rising"
<sasa84> če ne druzga... latinščina je dobila orto veljavo
<sterna> k je pa zlo vizualn
<sterna> ja sej latinscina je bla tko kot je anglescina zdej
<sasa84> ja, ampak Å¡ele po 4. stoletju
<sterna> ja mislm vsi so se jo mogl naucit
<sasa84> angleščina pred 4. stoletjem je bla koine
<sterna> isto kokr zdej
<sterna> najstevilnejsi govorci anglescine danes so kitajci
<sterna> za njimi pa indijci
<sterna> isto je blo takrat, ce si hotu trgovat al pa bit drzava si mogu latinsko
<sasa84> latinščina je bla še najbl uporablena v vojski... folk je itak govoru koine kot eno tako angleščino
<sterna> razlika je v tem da takrat so bli narodi velik bl loose kot so zdej
<sterna> meje so ble zlo drugacna stvar
<sterna> sele z industrijsko revolucijo so meje zares postale pomembne
<sterna> ker je prebivalstvo eksplodiralo
<sasa84> po en stran, mi je bil študij v srednem veku všeč... latinsk si znou in si lohk poslušu predavanaj kergakol predmeta po vsej evropi in različn predmetnik je bil
<sterna> hehe
<sterna> sam nisi mogu bit zenska :)
<sasa84> blo je tko... več izbire
<miha> sasa84: danš maš pa angleščino pa internet. še potovat ti ni treba.
<sterna> no ja
<sterna> tut nemscino pa francoscino se se vedno splaca znat
<sasa84> jp
<sterna> je pa zmer bl nujno znat spanscino, ruscino pa kitajscino
 * miha si res ne predstavlja zakaj bi kdo rabu francoščino
<miha> failed state
<sasa84> men osebn pride prou nemščina, italijanščine en znam velik... pa franc. bi mi prou pršla
<miha> freedom fries! :D
<sasa84> pa latinščina je tud kul :P
<sterna> mon francais est mal, mais non plus
<sasa84> :))
<sterna> francija je kr kul drzava, filozofsko gledano
<sterna> pa zgodovinsko
<sasa84> en moj prfox tekoče govori 12 al 14 jezikov... :)
<sterna> ja sej to je sam stvar tega da jih uporablas
<sterna> odkar sm na zemanti skor nc vec nemsko ne govorim
<sterna> francosko se, smo mel dva francoza zaposlena
<sterna> interna
<sasa84> mislm, on zna tud vse tiste grablce v klinopisu... ma 4 doktorate, pol veš kok je ura pr njem
<sterna> mislm enga francoza pa enga k je znal francosko
<sterna> passionate about it
<sterna> to je fino bit
<sterna> tak folk je srecen
<sterna> zanc sm bil na predavanju enga vrstnika k je zdej profesor racunalniske znanosti na stanfordu
<sterna> mi je blo ful vsec kar je govoru
<sasa84> a mu je ime jaka al kok?
<sterna> kako miljarderji po stanfordu hodjo v natikacih, kavbojkah pa zmeckanih srajcah
<sasa84> take rjave/blond lase ma?
<sterna> jure leskovec ja
<sasa84> jure :)
<sasa84> neki sem vidla :)
<sterna> sej sm streamal ja
<sterna> na youtube
<sterna> pac folk k ful rad dela take stvari k so cist slucajno zdej vredne ogromn dnara
<sasa84> sej ta prof. k ma 4 doktorate a ne... je 1x tud v copatih pršou na fax :))
<sasa84> 1x je tok zavzeto prevajal, da je kri bruhal in so ga pelal v bolnco
<sasa84> tak folk je pač razred zase :)))
<sasa84> po eni strani je tipo ful simpl, po drugi strani pa glavca a ne, d dol padeš
<sasa84> ampak...z njim se težko kej tko u izi pogovarjaš, ker je "rahlo" v svojem svetu :)
<sterna> ja sej uizi pogovori so brezveze ponavad
<sasa84> sam sterna ... lej, naš lajf sestavljajo u izi pogovori... ne morš 3 minute pred predavanjem z njim začet ne vem... vprašanje krivde in sprave v antični književnosti
<sterna> ta je pa kr hud article
<sterna> http://www.nature.com/news/quantum-gas-goes-below-absolute-zero-1.12146
<Seniorita> Quantum gas goes below absolute zero : Nature News & Comment
<sterna> mislm sej je blo sam vprasanje casa da ne kdo to dejansko izvede, ampak ma hude implikacije
<sterna> sasa84: ja sam js se zmeri znajdem v zlo globokih pogovorih
<sterna> ce se o cokolinu pogovarjam zmer pride pol do hormonov pa metabolizma
<sasa84> jaz tud... sej so mi kul, sam najraj pa tko mal četam kokr s tabo a ne...pa kofe, kšn čik, mal popapcaš, še kej popupcaš...
<sterna> ce se o partizanih pa domobrancih pa pridem ke k sva bla prej
<sterna> ne splaca se povrsinsko obravnavat stvari
<sterna> sam tut bit fach idiot ni uredu
<sterna> zato sm kr zadovoln da so me naucil vsega tega druzboslovja tut
<sasa84> čas enciklopedistov je pa tud minil :)))
<sterna> ja ne vem ce je
<sterna> kokr gledam ucene ljudi majo vsi dobr spomin pa ogromno znanja
<sasa84> mislm... drugač je blo bit enciklopedist albertu velikemu al pa komu iz 21. st.
<sterna> k ce ga nimas v glavi enostavno ne mors operirat z njim
<sterna> ja to ja
<sterna> drugacne tehnike so zdej
<sterna> ampak ce necesa ne poznas, torej ce mozgani sploh ne vejo da obstaja
<sterna> se niti spomnt ne mors na to ko neki druzga obravnavas
<sterna> lih zato je tolk cenjena sirina pr kadrih k morjo odlocitve sprejemat
<sasa84> to itak...sej maš 5 al 6 unih tipov znanja
<sterna> hm
<sterna> se 10 minut sestanka morm poslusat
<sterna> brb
<sasa84> mislm d smo jih imel nekje pr didaktiki :P
<sterna> pridem precj
<sterna> mhm
<sasa84> sej, jst pa morm člank dokončat :P
<dz0ny> awsome http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=gVMeTbuQkjY Vsak večer, ob 22:00, se prebivalci švedskega mesta Uppsala (točneje v predelu, ki nosi ime Flogsta) sprostijo z nekaj minutnim kričanjem skozi okna. Navada se je ohranila še iz sedemdesetih let prejšnjega stoletja.
<Seniorita> Flogstavrål - YouTube
<sterna> old :)
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WINDtlPXmmE
<Seniorita> Network - Mad as Hell Scene - YouTube
<sterna> mislm da to od tle izvira
<sasa84> končala!
<Sky[x]> what?
<sasa84> člank :P
<sterna> js pa nism se
<sasa84> zdej grem pa lohk spat :P
<sasa84> jutr mu pa pošlem
<sasa84> pridkani bodte!
<sasa84> nočka
#ubuntu-si 2013-01-04
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] theuros: Re: Gnome remix ?? .. Ali unity + gnome ? ..  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39479/#p39479
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Gnome remix ?? .. Ali unity + gnome ? ..  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39480/#p39480
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Canonical predstavil Ubuntu za mobilne telefone  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39481/#p39481
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Bodhi Linux 2.2.0 Released With Stable E17 Desktop, non-PAE 32Bit ISO  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/QQJvIa-eAoo/bodhi-linux-220-released-with-stable.html
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Canonical predstavil Ubuntu za mobilne telefone  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39482/#p39482
<uni4dfx> goodmorning
<aaljosa> aaaha
<aaljosa> CrazyLemon: je bil 100%
<Keko> Hm, ve mogoče kdo zakaj nemorem dodat mape v ubuntu one? Mislim eno mam lahko, da bi bla še ena pa negre.
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz imam več map, tako da moralo bi delovati tudi pri tebi..
<Keko> ja ko dam add in označim mapo in potem tam OPEN mi ne prime.
<Keko> jebemu, a zaj je napokalo noter mape z zamudo :DDDDD lol
<LorD_DDooM> To misliš v Ubuntu One programčku?
<LorD_DDooM> Aha kul
<Keko> ja ni primlo, a zaj se mu je zblodlo in jih je kr sam dodal vse one ki sm klikno pred 3min .D
<Keko> smeh mi sinhronizira prazno mapo z 800kb/s :D
<Keko> pa še kr dela, ni končalo :D
<Keko> http://ubuntuone.com/0QkAS1vzcd6eGj5XwNrd9U <- why?
<LorD_DDooM> To imaš kak lasten PPA dodan v skladiščih in verjetno ni več vzdrževan
<LorD_DDooM> upubuntu-com?
<uni4dfx> lih gledam upubuntu-com ma quantal pakete
<uni4dfx> bi mogl delat
<LorD_DDooM>  /upubuntu-com/mobile/ubuntu/dists ima samo oneiric pa precide
<LorD_DDooM> precise*
<Keko> dodal sem samo enega oz. odkljukal je pa bil noter dan avtomatsko
<dz0ny> mhm, ker je v 12.10 drugače integrirano
<dz0ny> Keko: pod programski viri izključi
<Keko> samo da mi odpre. Kaj pa naj zaprem točno. To ko javi error, kr včeraj je blo še vredu tak kot je
<dz0ny> pod zavihkom drugi programi boš imel na dnu url ki je enka temu v opozorilu
<dz0ny> odklukaj ga
<Keko> Ok
<Keko> dodal (odkljukal sem samo to):  Canonial partners
<dz0ny> nr to
<dz0ny> enak bo temu kar ti piše v opozorilu
<LorD_DDooM> Pod tem bi moral imeti Å¡e par oocij tipa "http://ppa.launchpad.net/upubuntu-com/...."
<LorD_DDooM> opcij*
<Keko> ja sem. Samo ni to neki "official" ubuntu bil ta... ki ga je kot error javlo?
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> to si ti iz upubunut nameščal
<Keko> aha ok :D
<dz0ny> tisti blog nima veze z canonical, maš pa gor večino zelo nove stvari (ni nujno da delajo )
<d-man> aam.. jutro
<lynxlynxlynx> aam oj
<d-man> Ubuntu Gnome, 12.10, non free broadcom STA driver se z live usb naloži normalno, pri zagonu z diska pa freezne na sredini. Se komu sanja kaj naj naredim? Sigurno sem nekaj spregledal...
<dz0ny> kako si namestil gonilnik
<uni4dfx> haha epic punca mi je poslala rokavice s katerimi lahko tipkaš po touchscreenu od mobitela :D
<d-man> Software sources->aditional drivers-> (Using broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driver source from bcmwl-kernel-source (proprietary)->apply changes. Če to naredim ko bootam Live USB, namesti normalno, mrežna zaznana, če pa v inštalaciji z diska, se pa progress bar ustavi na sredini.
<dz0ny> d-man: v terminalu poženi lshw in prilepi rezultat na pastebin, 2. poženi sudo apt-get install dkms build-essential broadcom-sta-dkms
<dz0ny> uuu Å¡e pred tem dkms status
<dz0ny> ali je dkms kaj zašuštral ali pa build ni uspel
<modelcek> kaka verjetno je, da mi spss mece ben napacne rezultate?
<modelcek> verjetnos*
<modelcek> izracunam kvartile, pol pa preverim rezultate in so nepravilni ...
<d-man> dz0ny: dkms status je prazen, http://pastebin.com/U8s0efgJ
<Pepelka> lshw - Pastebin.com
<aaljosa> uni4dfx: kako se obnesejo? :)
<uni4dfx> aaljosa presenetljivo dobr
<uni4dfx> se mi je zdel no way da boš s tem tipku po mobitelu ampak kr gre
<dz0ny> d-man: zgleda da manjkajo paketni viri
<dz0ny> poženi programski viri in označi vse razen source code http://screencloud.net/v/pMsN
<Pepelka> ScreenCloud: Screenshot at 14:19:27
<dz0ny> pomemben je multiverse
<dz0ny> potem pa sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<aaljosa> uni4dfx: zanimivo...sem gledal že večkrat ker bi zdaj pozimi blo kr uporabno :)
<aaljosa> bo treba nabavit ene za probat ne :)
<aaljosa> maš model mogoče? :D
<dz0ny> nato pa poizkusi namestit gonilnik
<d-man> dz0ny, mam vse že označeno
<d-man> samo brez povezave bo malo težka ane?
<dz0ny> ja brez povezave tudi nameščat ne moreš a ne :)
<dz0ny> mislim tudi gonilnika ne moreš namestit
<dz0ny> rabiš internet v vsakem primeru
<uni4dfx> aaljosa ne žal, se pa lahko pozanimam
<uni4dfx> sam pomoje jih navš dubu tle k so made in korea :P
<dz0ny> d-man:  kabel?
<aaljosa> hehe
<d-man> zazna ko ga priklopim, ne vzpostavi povezave.. nobenih opozoril. Res čudno, ponavadi so vsaj tam dela...
<dz0ny> d-man: a kabel? kaj ti ipconfig pove
<lynxlynxlynx> modelcek: prej da delaš drugo kot misliš
<d-man_5> dz0ny, ne vidim nič posebnega... http://pastebin.com/W3DyTkJH
<Pepelka> ifconfig - Pastebin.com
<miha> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/education-20899109
<Pepelka> BBC News - A third of poorest pupils 'without internet at home'
<dz0ny> d-man: ko imaš vključen kabel ti mora prikazat mrežni ip4 ali ipv6  tebi pa samo lokalni ipv6 (kar je takrat ko povezava ne deluje)
<dz0ny> d-man: če veš podatke, potem nastavi ip ročno
<Keko> ima kdo kaj pojma kak naj installiram "pc suite" od nokie na linuxe? Mislim je nek nokuntu, ampak ga nemorem inštalirat. V ubuntu softwatre centru mi ne da možnosti install ko odprem .deb fajl.
<dz0ny> d-man: probi Å¡e sudo dhclient -d ,tam ti mora povedat zakaj se ip ne nastavi sam
<dz0ny> Keko: kaj bi pa ti rad delal to z telefonom? slike itd lahko prenašaš brez teh programov
<Keko> ja posodobit telefona pa nemorem... bi mogo dat nove karte gor itd...
<dz0ny> posodabljat prek linux se ne da, moraš kar prek win
<Keko> dz0ny sem najdo stran, rabim obex... ga inštaliram potem pa dalje nardim kot piše, ampak mi v tem ubuntu software centru neda možnosti install
<Keko> http://mygeekopinions.blogspot.com/2011/07/nokuntu-unofficial-nokia-pc-suite-for.html <-
<Pepelka> Nokuntu - Unofficial Nokia PC Suite for Ubuntu!
<dz0ny> razumem to samo posodabljat ne boš mogel, to je samo za prenos datotek, kar pa lahko narediš preko usb masovni pomnilnik
<Keko> ja to za prenos itak ni panike, ampak posodobit... piše da se da...
<Keko> http://ubuntuone.com/0lpt1flB3jgr8FF1xmTv8f
<dz0ny> 100% da se ne da :) Nokia ima protokol za posodobitve telefona zaklenjen
<dz0ny> predvidevam pa da nimaš meego telefona?
<Keko> meego? mam e-5
<Keko> dz0ny si vido screen?
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> ja pokvarjen paket je
<dz0ny> ne bo šlo, razen če ročno namestiš zadeve.
<Keko> eh, nimam pojma kak to gre, se nebom zajebaval :D
<Keko> brb grem dat cote prat.
<zdobersek> that man is a gentleman!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kdaj si ti dal nazadnje cote prat?
<miha> :)))))))
<zdobersek> koncno eden, k bo prevzel sasin fokus :>
<d-man> dz0ny, dhclient -d je celo vzpostavil povezavo, samo je hitrost like 1 KB/s, tako da mi ratalo nič uporabnega naredit...
<dz0ny> d-man: fascinantno je to da ti v live vse dela, ko pa namestiš je pa vse fuu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i pity the fool! :)))
<d-man> dz0ny,  ja, meni tudi, sem mislil da sem kakšno malenkost spregledal, ponavadi sem te driverje compilal iz sourca, zdej se mi zdi pa butasto, ker je očitno vse pripravljeno :)
<Keko> jeeej quake3 dela kot more :D hvala LorD_DDooM
<Keko> samo conzola je rahlo čudna shift+esc :D
<sterna> ` je konzola po defoltu
<Keko> aja
<Keko> drugače je tud to kar sem napisal. kr to kaj je ponavadi: ¸ ne dela
<sterna> to je tipka pod esc na normalni tipkovnci
<sterna> to mas pa neko vzhodnoevropsko tipkovnco
<Keko> ja ja, nedela to :p
<Keko> glavno da dela in da sem si svoj config lahko preneso, čeprav ni lih taki :D
<Keko> samo mouse speed je prevelik, morem nastavit na manj :D
<d-man_5> dz0ny, bom se še mal poigral pa probal kaj ugotovit, vseeno hvala za pomoč.
<Keko> sterna se da še kak zmanjšat na ubuntu hitrost miške... mam na minimalno nastavljeno... še gre na manj? :D
<sterna> bou
<sterna> pogugli mal
<sterna> ne uporablam miske :)
<miha> pa nastavitve hitrosti miške na namizju sploh vplivajo na igre?
<Keko> miha ja, na windowsih so. Sklepam da tudi tukaj. bom poguglal
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sajko: [12.10] AMD Catalyst gonilniki za starejše grafične kartice  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39483/#p39483
<CrazyLemon> sajkec si testiral? :)
<miha> bo Å¡e delal? :D
<miha> mislim čist fail tole, to bi moral ubuntu delat avtomatično
<miha> dizajn fail
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: smo? ne dela na mobility hd 2000
 * miha mobility hd 3400
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny smo?
<miha> CrazyLemon: ja včer
 * CrazyLemon HD3200 @ laptop
<sterna> js mam posot intel pa vse super dela
<dz0ny> no jaz sem še na enem prenosniku včeraj, namestiev uspe
<dz0ny> samo potem pove da ne podpira
<dz0ny> aka ne najde grafične
<CrazyLemon> no dejta pol napisat izsledke raziskave v tisto temo :D
<miha> a vsaj 12.04 dela? :)
<miha> al bom moral na winse? :D
<dz0ny> a danes bo kakšnej unak za tf2?
<sterna> kaj te pa privezuje na linux?
<miha> sterna: gnome 2 mi je zelo kul
<miha> če bi bil gnome 2 na winsih, bi winsi bli čist kul
<sterna> a sam ui bi rad drugacn?
<miha> predvsem, ja
<sterna> sej to se pa verjetno da zamenjat shell na windows
<miha> pa da ko dam kill, zadevo zares ubije
<miha> ne čaka pol ure
<sterna> no ce je v i/o wait se tut na linuxu loh kr nacakas da exitne
<miha> kill -9 ? :)
<sterna> ja ne pomaga, ker proces ne laufa
<sterna> v kernelu je takrat
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] [How To] Install Spotify in Ubuntu 12.04 12.10  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/bDi2xmCTjsc/how-to-install-spotify-in-ubuntu-12-04-12-10
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Spotify Update Brings Linux Users New Features First  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/-mAJ7ukN92U/spotify-update-brings-linux-users-new-features-first
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] [How To] Install Spotify in Ubuntu 12.04 12.10  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/bDi2xmCTjsc/how-to-install-spotify-in-ubuntu-12-04-12-10
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Spotify Update Brings Linux Users New Features First  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/-mAJ7ukN92U/spotify-update-brings-linux-users-new-features-first
<CrazyLemon> oh god
<miha> :D
<miha> zoprn bug, ampak mi ni čist jasn zakaj
<miha> ne razumem zakaj to sam včas naredi
<sterna> ker bug?
<sterna> a doublepost?
<miha> ja
<LorD_DDooM> V quake3 je konzola tipka tilda, v ioquake in doom3/iodoom pa shift+tilda, v darkplace quake pa F8 po defaultu.
<Keko> tilda? kera tipka je to ? :D
<Keko> sklepam da esc :D
<CrazyLemon> ~
<LorD_DDooM> Keko: lahko probaš še quake2world , je sicer še beta, ampak špil obeta :)
<LorD_DDooM> Tipka pod exc in levo od 1
<LorD_DDooM> ESC*
<CrazyLemon> ¸ != ~
<Keko> Ja to je ponavadi bla conzola...  ampak zaj je esc + shift
<Keko> kolk sem probal :D
<Keko> CrazyLemon LorD_DDooM to ste sami hekeri :DD
<LorD_DDooM> Ne, samo preveč kvejka smo preigral v mladosti :)
<Keko> in zaj ste vsi stari za penzijo? :D
<zdobersek> wat
<zdobersek> sami 65-letniki so tule, ja :>
<LorD_DDooM> Ne, samo čakamo da en naredi enako pošten špil kot sta bila q2 in q3, ne pa ta moderna jajca
<zdobersek> za abrahama so mel quake lan party :>
<Keko> 65? :D potem sem pa res mladič  proti vam :D
<dz0ny> miha: LinkedHashSet za bodoče objave?
<dz0ny> LorD_DDooM: dukenukem ftw
<dz0ny> multiplayer mode seveda
<CrazyLemon> +1
<CrazyLemon> !
<dz0ny> to smo v srednji igrali na tistih bogih pentium3 pa celeron
<CrazyLemon> mi pa v osnovni :)
<lynxlynxlynx> blood
<LorD_DDooM> duke je bil carski :)
<Keko> obstaja kak klient kao hlsw? zaj berem nek point 2 play.
<dz0ny> zadnje leto smo pa na ut portable prešaltali
<LorD_DDooM> Mi pa urban terror :)
<zdobersek> cs 1.6? ne?
<Keko> cod2 :P
<zdobersek> to isto, seveda.
<zdobersek> gremo se nazaj ... jazz jack rabbit?
<zdobersek> jackrabbit*
<LorD_DDooM> cs mi nikoli ni bil všeč..če sem igral nearkadne streljačine, je bil to urt.
<dz0ny> zdobersek: oš :) pa rojance smo nameščal pa miško premikal
<dz0ny> pri likovnem, ko smo kroge risal je blo lušno :)
<zdobersek> rojance? si mislu trojance? :>
<dz0ny> mah zdej je bo pa google vedel
<dz0ny> pa ski jumping je bil pri nas popularen, celi turnirji so bili
<zdobersek> hahaha, ja, to.
<zdobersek> ski jump challenge
<zdobersek> ne, deluxe ski jump
<Keko> pa deluxe
<Keko> CrazyLemon potem pa ja nisi tolk star če ste v šoli igrali :D
<dz0ny> pa ene rc cars neki, ki je mel split screen
<LorD_DDooM> Mi smo igral stunts, cyber dogs (C-Dogs), pozneje pa quake world in quake 2
<dz0ny> Keko: a tole is videl http://screencloud.net/v/9sm9
<Pepelka> ScreenCloud: Screenshot at 16:11:18
<Keko> Hahahaha
<Keko> norci.
<zdobersek> lol!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: you go boy
<Keko> ta tvoj chrome zgleda drugače kot moj chromium dz0ny  :D
<Keko> jao neki mali fajl, pa ga inštallira dugo za popizdit.... prokleti single core pc.
<Keko> 546.4 kB to download, 2.3 MB when installed <- že 5min dela.
<sajkec> CrazyLemon:
 * sajkec @ 3650
<sajkec> sicer furam xfce over ubuntu, ampak mi dela
<sajkec> cak brb, se prelogeram v unity
 * miha proba skapirat ta siol tv prek neta
<sajkec> miha: kje je problem?
<sajkec> CrazyLemon: http://i50.tinypic.com/2r61caw.png
<miha> sajkec: nimam moj telekom
<miha> mam pa geslo za adsl, pa siol tv tm dela
<miha> to verjetn isto geslo?
<sajkec> huh?
<miha> kaj?
<miha> zdj hoče "email" za prijavo
<sajkec> ti bi gledal iptv, al siol TVIN
<miha> tvin
<miha> pač tm na vikendu je siol tv. menda to mam lahk drugje tud?
<miha> al kak
<sajkec> Dostop do SiOL TViN-a je omogočen naročnikom SiOL TV ter naročnikom storitev Mobitel. V SiOL TViN se prijavite s svojim uporabniškim imenom za Moj Telekom, kjer imate povezan uporabniški račun za SiOL ali Mobitel.
<miha> no saj
<miha> torej naredim moj telekom račun pa povežem z user/pass od adsl? :D
<sajkec> a je povezan racun SiOL, pa moj telekom?
<miha> nimam računa moj telekom
<sajkec> ja brez tistega ne bo slo :D
<miha> Å¡e
<sajkec> probej narest
<miha> ne vem, tist kr ma mat napisan, ne dela
<miha> zdj pa ne vem, če mi bodo kej povedal :D
<miha> menda sm kontaktna oseba, sam useen
<sajkec> ce se prov spomnim rabis email pa password od "servisne strani" za ADSL prikljucek
<sajkec> ki ga potem pol povezes na Moj Telekom
<miha> ja saj
<miha> sam nimam pojma kaka je
<miha> ne vem če sm shranu to km
<sajkec> dobis na "pogodbi"
<sajkec> drugac pa ja.. ce je to vas prikljucek poklici na siol
<sajkec> drugac pa ja.. ce je to vas prikljucek poklici na siol/telekom
<miha> ja no, ne vem, ta je na fotra pisan, on na mamo?
<miha> bo Å¡lo :D
<sajkec> mislm... znotraj familije..
<sajkec> ponavad hoče username vedt
<sajkec> al pa če kličeš iz kakšnega telefona, ki je na tem prikljucku je pa kr okey
<sajkec> (sicer ze dolg nism klical)
<sajkec> poklic pa bos vidu :)
<zdobersek> http://www.microsoft.com/learning/en/us/html5-offer.aspx
<Pepelka> Special offer for Windows developers | Microsoft Learning
<zdobersek> muahaha
<sajkec> kej to neki microsoft :P
<miha> jej dela
<sajkec> what did you do?
<miha> original geslo vpisu
<miha> vmes so ji neki na nov nastavl, za siol tv..
<miha> ampak zgleda za servisne ne
<miha> :D
<miha> ma smisu :D
<miha> ona mi skoz novga govorila
<miha> kul tole
<miha> hvala :)
<dz0ny> LorD_DDooM: foss gonilniki my ass, z 2fps se res ne da igrat
<miha> :)))
<miha> dz0ny razume
<sterna> nc ne razume
<sterna> js mam foss gonilnik pa mam cist normaln frame rate
<sterna> sam js nism kupu nazi graficne
<LorD_DDooM> Moja še dodatnega napajaja ne rabi, lepo v PCIe ždi :)
<LorD_DDooM> napajanja*
<LorD_DDooM> Samo če testiraš v TF2, to ni merodajno, ker TF2 ima tko crap engine da je za zjokat.
<dz0ny> 0ad ni bil nič boljši
<LorD_DDooM> 0ad izklopiš shaderje in zadeva dela 20-30 fps na moji 5 let stari mašini
<dz0ny> hm privzeto sem zagnal, naložil mapo. Potem pa čakal da se je ladja premaknila :)
<CrazyMelon> preklet iGo mi kr nehal delat
<ziga555> Jbg, nimaš sreče ;)
<CrazyMelon> delal se nekaj tednov nazaj
<ziga555> Kako, kar sam od sebe?
<CrazyMelon> jp
<dz0ny> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1987032&nocache=0
<Pepelka> [APK] Seeder 1.1 entropy generator to provide significant lag reduction - xda-developers
<CrazyMelon> dz0ny: si testiral?
<dz0ny> nič hitreje ni
<dz0ny> po občutku to
<dz0ny> jb4.2 je dost hitr
<CrazyMelon> bom probal ko bom doma
<CrazyMelon> it cant get slower than 2.3.7
<CrazyMelon> :D
<dhbiker> CrazyMelon: evo mam gentoo zaj pa steam gor ... porihtano tudi vse da dela tak da če se gre runda highlight
<dz0ny> CrazyMelon: kaj pa mas ti?
<lynxlynxlynx> droidofili, a je komu uspelo izklopit mobilni signal brez airplane mode?
<sajkec> ker phone?
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: sim kartico daš ven :)
<miha> dz0ny: a nimaš še vedn emergency call? :D
<miha> 113
<miha> :p
<CrazyMelon> dz0ny: heroja by ejč ti si
<CrazyMelon> lynxlynxlynx: farradayeva kletka? :D
<lynxlynxlynx> programsko rešitev iščem :P
<lynxlynxlynx> 911 mi je vseeno če ostane
<lynxlynxlynx> (btw, tud ta dela pri nas)
<sterna> http://devopsreactions.tumblr.com/
<Pepelka> DevOps Reactions
<sterna> ce boste kdaj rabl kej pejstat v ksn mail
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: kill rild -9
<dz0ny> hm ce ga killas ne bo delovalo
<dz0ny> ob botu se ne sem nalozit sploh
<dz0ny> torej rm /bin/rild
<dz0ny> and reboot
<lynxlynxlynx> ...
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: zakaj bi ti to rad dosegel?
<lynxlynxlynx> Å¡paranje baterije
<dz0ny> cm, kang roma mata možnost da prisiliš da je gsm samo v gsm mode
<dz0ny> tud gprs ne dela :) low 2g al kako se temu reče
<CrazyMelon> lynxlynxlynx: zakaj pa ne želiš airplane modea če že želiš šparat baterijo?
<lynxlynxlynx> gps rabim
<CrazyMelon> ahh
<dz0ny> gps je ponavdi skupaj z gsm modemom ali pa bluetooth
<dz0ny> aka samo gps ne moreš užgat
<lynxlynxlynx> mobile standby je praktično pol porabe
<lynxlynxlynx> samo gps lahko togglam, mogoče pa res ne morem izklopit mobilnega dela
<dz0ny> v bistvu pr gpsu ne pokur največ energije GPS sprejemnik ampak cpu
<CrazyMelon> dz0ny: https://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=42265
<Pepelka> Issue 42265 - android - Android empties the entropy pool, resulting in blocking, user perceived lag/poor performance - Android - An Open Handset Alliance Project - Google Project Hosting
<sajkec> http://www.jillite.com/front/php/product.php?product_no=821&main_cate_no=105&display_group=1
<sajkec> p0rn
<Pepelka> �� JIL LIte�� ���� ���� ȯ���մϴ�!! ��
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] CNN Predict Ubuntu Phone ‘Won’t Make Inroads’  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/CG6S1j3Rxac/cnn-predict-ubuntu-phone-wont-make-inroads
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] CNN Predict Ubuntu Phone ‘Won’t Make Inroads’  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/CG6S1j3Rxac/cnn-predict-ubuntu-phone-wont-make-inroads
<dz0ny> o kul znc teče tudi na ruterju
<zdobersek> kaj pa alice? :>
<dz0ny> naah
<dz0ny> perl razen če statično kompajlaš alice
<dz0ny> razmišljam da bi za znc naredu websockets api
<dz0ny> c ofkors
<dz0ny> sam zdej nimam časa :)
<dz0ny> btw obstaja kakšen minimalen irc server
<CrazyMelon> spiši ga!
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> in gonuts predvidevam
<dz0ny> Å¡e bolje kr nov irc protokol uvest
<sterna> unreal ircd je kr mejhn
<dz0ny> neki na osnovi msgpack
<zdobersek> fuck that, let's use google wave!
<dz0ny> thats bohemot
<dz0ny> be*
<sterna> kaj pa je z ircom narobe?
<dz0ny> sterna: nič, nisem v tej smeri razmišljal da je kaj narobe. Decentralizirane rešitve ala tent so trenutno "hipster" in
<dz0ny> če bi bila zadeva še bolj simpl in napisana, v c(++) bi bilo še bolje
<dz0ny> nekaj kar lahko poganjaš vsepovsod, pa da je malce bolj z časom glede tega kaj se da prenašat
<zdobersek> so ... use java? :>
<dz0ny> irc klienti so obup na splošno. Stisnjene zadeve z malimi fonti na mobitelu. Pri ta večjih klintih pa manjka web navajane zadev (embed, klici itd)
<dz0ny> če bi bilo decentralizirano pa sploh kul
<dz0ny> http://bryanalexander.org/2013/01/04/a-year-without-caffeine/ sasa84 && zdobersek
<Pepelka> A year without caffeine, part 1 | Bryan Alexander
<dz0ny> če se vrnem na irc http://royal.pingdom.com/2012/04/24/irc-is-dead-long-live-irc/
<Pepelka> IRC is dead, long live IRC
<miha> a kdo probu openvpn client na winsih?
<miha> sam Å¡e dns mi manjka
<dz0ny> push dns na vpn serjveru pa bo
<dz0ny> http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2012/07/120730-caffeinated-seas-pacific-northwest-caffeine-coffee-science/
<Pepelka> Caffeinated Seas Found off U.S. Pacific Northwest
 * dz0ny kaj je danes s tem kofetom
<CrazyMelon> prosim brez kakrsnihkoli tekocin
 * CrazyMelon -ju se lula
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: kter je najvisji slap v SLO?
<ziga555> Kloma
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek:
<CrazyMelon> <---
<CrazyMelon> :p
<miha> dz0ny: to mam, neki ne dela
<miha> dz0ny: kak je ukaz da je vpn server gateway za windows client?
<miha> redirect-gateway  ?
<miha> 10.9.xxx server lepo dela
<miha> me je pa mal strah to na daljavo pol delat
<miha> naj rajš proxy naštimam?
<CrazyMelon> adiou
<miha> hm
<dz0ny> miha:
<dz0ny> push "route 192.168.1.0 255.255.255.0"
<dz0ny> push "dhcp-option DNS 192.168.1.1"
<dz0ny> push "redirect-gateway def1"
<dz0ny> to preusmeri vse preko vpn strežnika
<dz0ny> če hočeš da se še vpn klineti med sabo vidijo daš pa še client-to-client
<dz0ny> push "redirect-gateway def1" < preusmeri vse preko vpn strežnika tudi net
<miha> dz0ny: sam pol gre tud dhcp prek tega?
<dz0ny> ne za ip-je od klientov skrbi server, ti v paket ki sporoča kakšen ip naj dobi vrineš dns server na tvojem lanu
<dz0ny> redirect-gateway def1 pa preusmeri kar ni na lanu
<miha> ok
<dz0ny> oziroma kar z route ne določiš
<sterna> pa sej za irc mas web frontende pa putty pa svasta
<miha> route je pr men 10.9.8.0 ?!
<miha> sterna: ?
<sterna> ja dz0ny neki jamra da so irc clienti obup
<sterna> irssi je super :)
<miha> ja res je
<dz0ny> miha: kaj maš lokalni lan?
<dz0ny> torej tam kjer je server
<dz0ny> če hočeš do ostalih stvari dostopat potem pošlješ route drugače ne rabiš
<miha> dz0ny: ne, sm mislu da to dam od openvpn mrežo?
<sterna> ne
<sterna> pushas vse route k hoces da grejo _skozi_ vpn network
<sterna> bbl, dretje
<miha> sterna: na ubuntu mi gre brez problem čez vpn server
<miha> na serverju mam pa z iptables forward
<miha> windowsi pa ne delajo tak
<miha> a naj rajši web proxy postavim?
<dz0ny> ti mora delat, maš slučajno ročno nastavljene ip-je kje
<dz0ny> ali pa ti požarni zid kaj preprečuje
<miha> dz0ny: dela mi 10.9.8.1 (server)
<miha> ampak ves ostal promet ne gre prek tega
<miha> na ubuntu gre vse čez
<dz0ny> !g nslookup windows
<Pepelka> Using NSlookup.exe http://support.microsoft.com/kb/200525
<miha> dns serverje nastavi prov tun device
<miha> sam čez ne gre promet :)
<miha> no to push redirect-gateway morm Å¡e probat
<uni4dfx> fuck git resno
<uni4dfx> hošč pullat piše da morš najprej commitat ker je master branch že novejši
<uni4dfx> hočš commitat pa piše da morš najprej pullat zarad istga razloga
<uni4dfx> rofl http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqp1SDV5K_0
<Pepelka> mali kekec - YouTube
<dz0ny> uni4dfx: git stash
<uni4dfx> dz0ny a to je za posamezne fajle al kako?
<sterna> miha: ne gre _skozi_?
<sterna> miha: echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<sterna> ?
<sterna> brez tega se kernel noce obnasat kot router
<sterna> aja na windows mas openvpn server pa ne dela forwarding?
<sterna> afaik ga moras tudi tam posebej vkljucit
<dz0ny> uni4dfx: ne vse kar ni comitano shrani
<lynxlynxlynx> uni4dfx: commit ti že pusti, porint ne moreš
<lynxlynxlynx> tako kot pravi dz0ny, git stash
<lynxlynxlynx> ko si fertik pa git stash pop in je vse nazaj
<CrazyLemon> ta folk v kopru je sel v ku...
<CrazyLemon> kot da so se vsi preselili v mcdonalds
<dz0ny> tf2? LorD_DDooM dhbiker zdobersek CrazyLemon (pojej v miru)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj naj jem! če niti do mcdonaldsa ne morem prit!
<zdobersek> boohoo
<dz0ny> jaz sem mislu da pizdiš ker v vrsti stojiš
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny naah..obrnu sm se
<CrazyLemon> 20min pa ne mislim čakat
<CrazyLemon> Tušmobil d.o.o.
<CrazyLemon> ‎2. januarja so v Londonu predstavili Ubuntu za pametne telefone.
<CrazyLemon> ogromno medijev poroča o ubuntuju :)
<CrazyLemon> ffs dz0ny kaj si se igral z wavei :D
<zdobersek> bored to eating ...
<CrazyLemon> wave 666 :D
<ziga555> Samo še čakam da se najavijo s kakšnim freeBSD-jem za telefone
<sterna> zakaj pa ne?
<dz0ny> kaj pa je ios drugega kot izpeljanka bsd?
<sterna> ios ni bsd based
<ziga555> Aja bazira na BSD kernelu?
<sterna> afaik ios ne vec
<ziga555> aja
<ziga555> a je bil?
<ziga555> Na čem je sedaj?
<CrazyLemon> kreku
<ziga555> Pa OSx
<sterna> ja os x je darwin kernel
<miha> sterna: to sm že mel prej, ubuntu klient gre skoz tkole
<sterna> miha: a windows client ne zna skoz ubuntu vpn server prit?
<miha> sterna: ja, no debian vpn
<miha> sterna: povezava je, ampak ne gre ostal promet čez
<sterna> kaj ti route print izpise ko si povezan?
<sterna> na windows?
<dz0ny> crazylemon: privzeto je tako za tisto mapo
<miha> sterna: zdj nism jst za onem pc
<miha> bom... če ne zdj pa jutri
<sterna> no tle pejstn ko bos utegnu
<sterna> na zemanti mam drugac 4 windows userje k nimajo tega problema
<sterna> server je pa tut debian
<sterna> they better not have problems ker so iz new yorka :)
<miha> :)
<UbuntuSiWarrior> crazlemon kje si?
<UbuntuSiWarrior> dz0ny vas vabi da se mu pridružite v igri TF2(TF2@mvm_coaltown_event), trenutno igrajo CraziestLemon, dz0ny, zdobersek!
<dhbiker> Å¡e Å¡pilate ?
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker join
<UbuntuSiWarrior> mhm
<dhbiker> k
<dhbiker> coming
<dhbiker> um wtf
<dhbiker> mam pod fav
<dhbiker> pa je not responding
<dhbiker> o.O
<CrazyLemon> refresh
<dhbiker> no work
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker odstrani pa spet dodaj?
<dhbiker> nevermind
<dhbiker> ni si zapomno novega ipja
<miha> sterna dz0ny ok zdj pa dela vse prek vpn na winsih
<miha> hvala
<sterna> v cem je bla pa fora?
<miha> samo    push "redirect-gateway def1"
<miha> sm dal
<miha> nč drugega
<miha> push dns je blo pa že od prej
<miha> zdj pa .. verjetn ni dobra ideja, da to nastavljam na daljavo?
<miha> :D
<sterna> ce to nardis na serverju ti samo poslje dva routa clientu
<miha> na enem pc, ki naj bo kdaj v slo ;)
<sterna> 0/1 pa 128/1
<sterna> skoz vpn tunel
<miha> ja kul
<miha> mislim, sestrični bi blo treba to nastavt :)
<sterna> tko da client se vedno ima default route in najde tvoj vpn server, vse ostalo gre pa skozenj
<miha> sam verjetn ni kul, da to delam prek remote desktop a :D
<sterna> sestricna mora sam reconnectat pomoje
<sterna> ta push nastavis na serverju
<sterna> ne na clientu
<miha> nima Å¡e openvpn
<miha> pa nč
<miha> pa se bojim da mi remote desktop crkne povezava :D
<sterna> oh, right
<sterna> evo, globaln anti-rkc sentiment at work
<sterna> http://edition.cnn.com/2013/01/03/business/italy-vatican/
<Pepelka> Crisis of faith over Vatican cash machines - CNN.com
<sterna> ce kdo dvomi v izjemno koruptivnost te institucije
<sterna> bo morda zdaj malo manj.
<ziga555> Nekaj me Å¡e zanima.  Nekje sem videl na enem prenosniku screensaver kjer je v uporab i spletna kamera in potem je na zaslonu slike iz kamere in water efekt
<ziga555> Ta prenosnik je imel pa ubuntu
<ziga555> Pa na Mac-u sem zasledil isto
<ziga555> Morda kdo ve kako se imenuje?
<ziga555> Tak screen saver
<UbuntuSiWarrior> dz0ny vas vabi da se mu pridružite v igri TF2(TF2@mvm_coaltown_event), trenutno igrajo CraziestLemon, dz0ny, zdobersek, Serious Driv3r!
<CrazyLemon> http://yro.slashdot.org/story/13/01/04/1339206/the-android-sdk-is-no-longer-free-software
<Pepelka> The Android SDK Is No Longer Free Software - Slashdot
<sterna> hm zanimiv
<dz0ny> http://www.breaknenter.org/projects/inception/?mwh=1
<Pepelka> Inception | Break & Enter - Improving security by breaking it
<dz0ny> Windows 7/8, Linux, OS X Full Disk Encryption FireWire Exploit
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] ales: Re: [12.04] Pri prenosu ne dosegam USB 3.0 hitrosti  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39484/#p39484
<miha> http://edition.cnn.com/2012/12/21/tech/innovation/raspberry-pi-computer-upton/index.html hm
<Pepelka> Why everybody wants a slice of Raspberry Pi - CNN.com
<CrazyLemon> igo is driving me crazy
<anny> aha
<CrazyLemon> a tebe tudi?? :)
<anny> ne vem, kaj/kdo je igo?
<anny> CrazyLemon!
<CrazyLemon> anny !
<anny> aha
<CrazyLemon> am.. igo je gps program
<anny> sm mislila, da spiš
<anny> na ifonu?
<anny> izdajauc!
<CrazyLemon> na androidu med drugim :)
<anny> to je bla Å¡ala
<CrazyLemon> i didnt get it
<CrazyLemon> obviously :>
<anny> http://www.igoandroid.com/
<Pepelka> iGO Android | iGO My way Navigation Software for Android Mobiles
<CrazyLemon> my way ni tako dober
<CrazyLemon> primo je bolši
<anny> vzamem nazaj in se potresem s pepelom! :/
 * CrazyLemon vzame sesalc
<CrazyLemon> je že v redu
<anny> vrečke ne pozabi
<anny> ah, pozno je pa se mi mal rola
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-ZqKdELw-4
<Pepelka> Big Foot Mama - Rola se - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> pa naj se rola v stilu!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<anny> "Dating a girl is just like writing software. Everything's going to work just fine in the testing lab (dating), but as soon as you have contract with a customer (marriage), then your program (life) is going to be facing new situations you never expected. You'll be forced to patch the code (admit you're wrong) and then the code (wife) will just end up all bloated and unmaintainable in the end."
<CrazyLemon> haha
<anny> kruta realnost
<CrazyLemon> torej priznaš da boš 'bloated and unmaintainable' ? :>
<anny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExmoTeC3e5g
<Pepelka> Big Foot Mama - Led s severa - YouTube
<anny> hujš kot to po moji oceni! :)
<anny>  insufferable and etc.
<lynxlynxlynx> hehe
<lynxlynxlynx> mislim, da je slovenska beseda za to vešča
<anny> to je zelo prijazna beseda
<lynxlynxlynx> diskriminatorna do vešč
<lynxlynxlynx> ubogi nočni metulji
<anny> ja, ubogi molji
<anny> Å¡e ena zate
<anny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50SH8L1gFKA
<Pepelka> Zmelkow - Smisel Zivljenja - YouTube
<anny> Geek's favorite pickup line: Hey, does this rag smell like chloroform?
<uni4dfx> Android Pocket Girlfriend ftw
<CrazyLemon> da faq?
<uni4dfx> poln takih igrc je lol
<anny> lol!
<uni4dfx> tamaguchi style
<CrazyLemon> scary je dejstvo da to sploh veš :>
<anny> a jo zvečer tudi pocartaš?
<CrazyLemon> anny zvečer jo da na vibriranje..for her pleasure :)
<uni4dfx> :D
<anny> auč
<uni4dfx> nahrant jo morš
<anny> in vtakne v žep od kavbojk, predvidevam?
<uni4dfx> js ji dam en toast na dan
<uni4dfx> da se ne zredi
<anny> lump
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<miha> spyware
<uni4dfx> ne pa ne
<uni4dfx> prijetno dekle!
<miha> :)
<CrazyLemon> igo works1
<anny> what did I miss?
<CrazyLemon> f yea!
<anny> bravo
<CrazyLemon> začasna rešitev.. ki me ne zadovolji! :D
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e vedno ne vem zakaj je prej nehal delat
<anny> pretepst ga moraš, da se ustraši
<CrazyLemon> anny nasilje ni rešitev!
<anny> no ja...moraš tako, da te nihče ne vidi
<CrazyLemon> bully
<uni4dfx> SNSD majo nov komad :O
#ubuntu-si 2013-01-05
<anny> trollam
<CrazyLemon> kdo te je naucu tega??
<CrazyLemon> a mami ve da trollas??
<anny> mami spi
<CrazyLemon> no..potem grem tudi js spat!
<CrazyLemon> LN! :)
<anny> jest tudi
<anny> ln
<sterna> weaklings
<sterna> sleep is for humans
<dz0ny> hehe
<dz0ny> jaz sem pa zero dark thirty pogledal, kul movie
<uni4dfx> dz0ny kaj je to? horror?
<dz0ny> kako so bin ladna pospravili
<dz0ny> mam pa se django unchained na sporedu
<dz0ny> ce prej ne zaspim
<uni4dfx> hehe
<uni4dfx> gremo pogledat kaj je novga na FaceTube
<dz0ny> kok so korejci pred nami? to cekiras kaj tvoja dela? :)
<uni4dfx> dz0ny 8 ur trenutno
<uni4dfx> ne me ne zanima tolk kaj moja dela, bol druge :D
<uni4dfx> mater majo preveč dnarja, pride sm pa vid v enem semestru več evrope kokr sm je js v 20 letih
<dz0ny> aja kaj druge delajo, got it :)
<dz0ny> ozen se al neki :)
<uni4dfx> to majo od tastarih :D
<dz0ny> a tam nimajo da zena prnese balo :)
<uni4dfx> majo! :D
<uni4dfx> sj bo treba eno itak
<dz0ny> :d
<dz0ny> http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/01/05/the-windows-phone-8-google-maps-kerfuffle-is-contrived-google-maps-never-supported-ie-on-wp8/
<Pepelka> Google Maps never supported Internet Explorer on Windows Phone 8, and it likely never will - The Next Web
<uni4dfx> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/421040_4220251620208_1382842404_n.jpg
<uni4dfx> ta je bla zdej v dveh tednih: v avstriji, nazaj v koreji, spet nazaj v evropi, v treh evropskih mestih od katerih 2 sploh imena ne poznam, in spet nazaj v avstriji
<uni4dfx> js sm biu v tem cajtu dvakrat v centru ><
<dz0ny> cedna, kaj pa studira?
<uni4dfx> nek larifari ekonomijo i think
<uni4dfx> "International Business" lol
<dz0ny> potem ni cudno, :d
<uni4dfx> kaj mislš da ma to kej veze s študijem :D
<uni4dfx> to ji mami pa ati plačujeta hehe
<uni4dfx> "Å¡tudirajo" pa itak enkrat na tedn
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: [12.04] Pri prenosu ne dosegam USB 3.0 hitrosti  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39485/#p39485
<sterna> moin
<zdobersek> sasa84: cheers!
<sasa84> zdobersek, <3
<sasa84> jutro
<sasa84> živjo sterna :)
<yang> ojla saska
<LorD_DDooM> Hello party people!
<sasa84> oooj yang :)
<sasa84> hejhou LorD_DDooM :D
<zdobersek> je reku party people ...
 * zdobersek does not forget! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QlOITbscto
<Pepelka> Missy Elliot 4 MY PEOPLE - YouTube
<sasa84> uf zdobersek ..kje si ta komad zdej najdu :D
<zdobersek> uh, to ti ostane nekje v zaledju spomina ...
<LorD_DDooM> Steam Hardware survey je up! Upošteva Linux distribucije. http://store.steampowered.com/hwsurvey
<Pepelka> Steam Hardware & Software Survey
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sesame: Akonadi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39486/#p39486
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Urko: Re: Akonadi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39487/#p39487
<ziga555> Hej
<ziga555> Eno vprašanje
<ziga555> Jaz sem kar nekaj repository-jev dodal v ubuntu
<sasa84> mhm...
<ziga555> Ampak sedaj vidim da se na nekaterih pojavljajo napake oz. so neaktivni
<ziga555> Obstaja kakšen ukaz s katerim bi odstranil nedelujoče
<ziga555> ali mroam vse ročno
<ziga555> moram*
<sasa84> jaz ponavadi vse ročno :S
 * sasa84 n00b
<ziga555> hmm, tudi za slidewall mi ne dela..
<ziga555> Saj je pravi?
<ziga555>    ppa:fioan89/slidewall
<lynxlynxlynx> fiona mogoče
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, joooj, fiona je pr shreku :P
<ziga555> .....
<ziga555> Mi zna kdo povedati "pravega"
<sasa84> ziga555, ha 12.04 al 12.10?
<sasa84> za*
<ziga555> 12.10
<sasa84> https://launchpad.net/~fioan89/+archive/slidewall-quantal
<Pepelka> slidewall-quantal : <email address hidden>
<ziga555> + kde 4.9
<sasa84> zgleda, da je Å¡e quantal na konc
<ziga555> Pa res
<ziga555> Hvala
<sasa84> np ;)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sesame: Re: Akonadi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39488/#p39488
<CrazyLemon> Ubuntu 12.10 64 bit 0.29% +0.29%
<CrazyLemon> Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS 64 bit 0.26% +0.26%
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM to si čakal? :)
<CrazyLemon> 0.29% ?? :)
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz sem drugače med onimi Other 0.71 %, ampak da, načeloma je to to :)
<ziga555> hmm
<ziga555> je že kdo usposobil slidewall na kde-ju?
<lynxlynxlynx> ziher noben
<lynxlynxlynx> troll software
<ziga555> -.-
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sesame: Ura v objavah  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39489/#p39489
<ziga555> lynxlynxlynx meni ga ne odpre ;)
<dz0ny> http://www.employadam.com očitno je trend da se tako išče zadeve, ta poleg punce išče še job
<Pepelka> employ adam
<sajkec> aj kdo lihkar uro prestavu? :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sajko: Re: Ura v objavah  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39490/#p39490
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Ura v objavah  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39491/#p39491
<sajkec> men zdej kaze 10:48 :D
<sajkec> prej je blo ok
<sajkec> pa poletni cas mam off
<CrazyLemon> ne :D
<sajkec> bastard :D
<sajkec> dej nazaj !
<sajkec> :D
<CrazyLemon> nisem nič spreminjal - tebi
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> tudi v nastavitvah je tko kot mora bit
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sajkec> http://i50.tinypic.com/4fzxbq.png
<sajkec> kako pol tole razlozis? :)
<sajkec> glej prvo objavo, pa pol na SS
<CrazyLemon> ocitno si photoshopal
<CrazyLemon> al pa lazes
<CrazyLemon> :/
<sajkec> tako je
<CrazyLemon> :P
<sajkec> zato pa poslusam kuzlo prevarantsko
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/Zaslonska%20slika%202013-01-05%2011%3A52%3A09.png
<CrazyLemon> like i said.. noben ni cisto nic spremenu nobenih nastavitev foruma
<sajkec> mene skrbi da si ti men spremenu ne njej :D
<sajkec> nevermind
<sajkec> ura ni moj problem
<sajkec> ponavad sm na +3 pa prezvim :)
<CrazyLemon> jah prečekiraj nastavitve :)
<CrazyLemon> in ni ona.. ampak on :D
<sajkec> ups :D
<sajkec> nastavitve... ce sm samo refreshal? :D
<sajkec> Oxygen tema sux.. a kdo sploh uporablja to?
<CrazyLemon> sajkec amm
<CrazyLemon> ti imaš označen poletni čas
<sajkec> ja zdej sm si dal
<sajkec> da mam prov
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/user/332/settings/
<Pepelka> sajko - profil - Ubuntu.si forum
<sajkec> ja vem
<sajkec> sm si spremenu da mi "prov" kaze
<sajkec> zdej mi kaze 11:54
<sajkec> prej je blo na off
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<lynxlynxlynx> timezone nimaš na utc+1 najbrž
<CrazyLemon> nima ne
<CrazyLemon> UTC
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sajkec> hm.. točn
<sajkec> sam Å¡e vedno si ti kriv
<sajkec> zihr :D
<CrazyLemon> right.. BOFH :)
<sajkec> as probal legacy driverje?
<CrazyLemon> ne :)
<CrazyLemon> uuuuuuuuuuuuiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<CrazyLemon> matr so glasni
<sajkec> kdo?
<dz0ny> Sirena
<CrazyLemon> jp.. še dz0ny jo je slišal..to iz kopra :D
<sajkec> v rusiji strelajo s topovi, tist je mal bl scary ce nis prpravlen :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bn2bjyaAfGc
<Pepelka> Bill Cosby Part 1 (1/4/13) - YouTube
<Sky[x]> lp
<uni4dfx> lp
<Sky[x]> ce mi ftp server tole javi
<Sky[x]> Response:	227 Entering Passive Mode (192,168,0,22,180,188).
<Sky[x]> Status:	Server sent passive reply with unroutable address. Using server address instead.
<Sky[x]> Command:	LIST
<Sky[x]> tole ni nic dobrega ? :)
<uni4dfx> ma FTP je za u smeti
<uni4dfx> če maš možnost dumpej to sranje pa prešalti na sftp
<Sky[x]> nimam moznosti :)
<ziga555> Samo sftp-jat nemoreš iz browserja
<Sky[x]> eh active mode je blo treba nastavt grr
<uni4dfx> ziga555 kaj da ne
<uni4dfx> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/fireftp/
<Pepelka> FireFTP :: Add-ons for Firefox
<ziga555> oo, super
<ziga555> za chrome vidim da tudi obstaja plugin
<uni4dfx> dz0ny kako ti je ZNC všeč
<dz0ny> kul, manjka edni web api
<dz0ny> edino*
<uni4dfx> za kaj to
<dz0ny> če sem natančen še ene par zadev :)
<dz0ny> 1. Ko se prijavim, mi ne pošlje zgodovine kanala od takrat ko sem bil zadnjič
<dz0ny> 2. away mi ne dela tako kot bi želel, včasih zazna da sem ga nastavil, včasih ne
<dz0ny> uni4dfx: ker potem lahko narediš thin web kliente
<uni4dfx> dz0ny kako ti ne pokaže zgodovine
<miha> http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57562183-71/man-says-he-got-stolen-iphone-back-by-seducing-thief/
<Pepelka> Man says he got stolen iPhone back by seducing thief | Technically Incorrect - CNET News
<dz0ny> uni4dfx: mi ne, pa ni fore al sem detached al away
<uni4dfx> dz0ny kolk maš buffer size naštelan
<dz0ny> 50
<dz0ny> standardno
<dz0ny> jaz vem v čem je problem samo znc tega ne razume
<dz0ny> :)
<miha> sasa84: dan
<miha> :(
<miha> !g what what
<Pepelka> Samwell - "What What (In the Butt)" - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbGkxcY7YFU
<lynxlynxlynx> top comment
<miha> dan
<dz0ny> lol ta naša občina je tudi malo "out", predlagajo da nja malo ljudi pomre, da ne bo treba kanalizacije delat
<dz0ny> naj*
<t3ch> dela komu pastebin.com
<t3ch> sem pastal nekaj pa vse crknlo
<t3ch> :)
<dz0ny> http://www.isup.me/pastebin.com
<Pepelka> Down For Everyone Or Just Me -> Check if your website is down or up?
<dz0ny> dela*
<t3ch> aha
<t3ch> ka pa me te jebe
<t3ch> :)
<lynxlynxlynx> paste.debian.net
<t3ch> dns od telemacha neke jebejo
<t3ch> da ne najde pastebina
<Sky[x]> da probam
<dz0ny> t3ch: nastavi google dns ali pa opendns
<t3ch> sem dal od arnesa
<t3ch> dela zaj
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> je tut opendns
<t3ch> 193.2.1.66 pa 193.2.1.72
<zdobersek> http://imgur.com/6GYWR
<Pepelka> The Hobbit and the Catholic Church - Imgur
<zdobersek> watafak
<Sky[x]> jst mam kr na arnes dns skos :)
<t3ch> mhm delujejo ze od kar sem mel prvega net providera
<t3ch> rem naret egg veg. fried rice
<t3ch> :)
<miha> wov, openvpn dela tud na android 4.0
<miha> kulsko
<sajkec> kvas pa mislu :D
<miha> brez roota al kej :)
<miha> sajkec: nism mislu da bo MENI delal :p
<dz0ny> miha: jp, smolo maš samo če operaterji to izključijo
<miha> dz0ny: mam vpn server na https portu :D
<miha> ker so me s QoS zajebaval nekje
<sajkec> ah android brez roota ...cccc :D
<sajkec> razn ce mas nexusa :D
<dz0ny> ne to z build.prop lahko operater onemogoči hotspot, vpn, tethering
<dz0ny> fizično na mobitelu
<miha> aha
<miha> sajkec: zakaj bi mel root?
<sajkec> zadnji OS release, hitrost... brez bloatware
<t3ch> reaver hacka QoS
<t3ch> to je wpn ?
<t3ch> mislim da ja
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> to je oni pin?
<t3ch> na routeru
<t3ch> na androidu tut obstaja?
<miha> t3ch: ?
<dz0ny> qos je quality of service, nima veze z wps
<miha> na sejmu je blo obupno počas na >1024 portih :)
<t3ch> aha
<t3ch> iste kratice
<dz0ny> miha: tisto pa čisto možno
<miha> ja res. nism pa zihr kak so men nastavl, ko mi je takoj počl, pa dal na..https :D
<miha> to sm bil zihr, da ne bo zezal
<miha> in res ni
<miha> sicer je udp, ne tcp
<miha> sam je Å¡lo
<miha> hm zanimivo http://serverfault.com/questions/98951/does-https-use-tcp-or-udp  See for example tools.ietf.org/html/rfc4347 (Datagram Transport Layer Security) for how SSL/TLS can run over UDP.
<Pepelka> ssl - Does HTTPS use TCP or UDP? - Server Fault
<CrazyLemon> away nick is so 2005 :D
<ziga555> Glede na to da android včasih zašteka tudi pri quad core procesor-ju, v čem je problem v primerjavi z iOS-om
<ziga555> Da je android spisan v javi?
<ziga555> Da je virtualka?
<lynxlynxlynx> heh
<miha> java ne bi smela met tolk velik vpliva. JIT ni tolk zelo počasn, večina kritični sistemskih funkcij je pa nativnih.
<miha> java je sam mal na vrh, kot kak skriptni jezik.
<ziga555> Kje je potem problem
<ziga555> Ja eni menijo da je java počasna
<miha> ja je počasnejša od C kode. odvisn od virtualne mašine pa meritev sicer kolk. 3x počasnej tipično (eni sicer trdijo da 10x ampak to ne verjamem)
<miha> ja no, android ni napisan v javi, vsaj velka večina ni
<ziga555> V čem pa
<miha> C/C++
<ziga555> Kaj, kako???
<ziga555> Prvič slišim
<miha> aplikacije so večinoma napisane v javi
<ziga555> Ja
<miha> pa nekaj guija
<miha> vse kr je pod tem, pa ni java
<ziga555> Ima linux kernel
<ziga555> kaj pa ostalo
<miha> pa sistemske knjižnice so native pa driverji pa vse
<miha> nad tem je pa virtual mašina, ki v javi predstavi vmesnik do tega native dela
<ziga555> iOS je pa prav tako virtualka, je pa vse v C-ju
<miha> ios nima virtual mašin
<ziga555> Mah, to mi sedaj pa vsak drugače pove
<miha> razen če ma aplikacija zapakirano to
<miha> včas je blo prepovedano tud to
<miha> zdj ni
<miha> ziga555: aplikacije v ios so prevedene na objektni nivo, kot c++ (pač objective c)
<ziga555> aha
<ziga555> Kaj bi znal biti potem vzrok za zatikanje pri androidu virtualka?
<miha> v javi ima pa aplikacija vedno nekaj java kode. lahko pa kliče native funkcije (recimo openssl, če rabiš velik komunicirat, ali pa kak opengl koda)
<miha> v androidu..
<miha> sorry
<miha> ziga555: nimam pojma. dz0ny je trdil, da ker zmanjka entropije pr random generatorju
<miha> :D
<ziga555> ja ravno dz0ny mi je rekel da je iOS virtualka
<miha> recimo, lahk bi bil kriv garbage collector. ios šele v zadnjem času sploh ma to. prej je moral programer na roke sproščat ram (kot v c++ npr)
<miha> ko java puca pomnilnik, to nekaj stane. na telefonu se to dost bolj pozna kot na namiznem pc
<miha> garbage collector je drugač supr, ker bogim programerjem ni treba tega delat
<ziga555> garbage collector?
<lynxlynxlynx> če ti šteka, je najverjetneje kriv kak program
<miha> za vsak objekt na kopici (heap), torej rezerviran pomnilnik, šteje reference. ko objekt ni dosegljiv več od nikjer iz kode, se lahk ta pomnilnik sprosti. virtualna mašina običano to dela tak, da se vsake tolk časa sproži nit garbage collectorja, z najvišjo prioriteto, ki to naredi v paketiu
<miha> in to (par milisekund) bi blo glih dost da maš občutek da "šteka"
<ziga555> Ne šteka meni, ampak vem pred kakšnimi dvemi leti
<ziga555> so bili zelo aktualni lagfix-i
<miha> ziga555: lep gui pa v vsakem primeru neki stane. recimo moj athlon xp, ki je pred par leti takratn linux lepo fural, je zdj skoraj neuporabno počasn :)
<miha> pač so hotl prelep GUI met za takratni hardware :D
<ziga555> Ma iOS z pol slabšim hardwarom da enak efekt
<ziga555> Kot android z 2x močnejšim
<ziga555> vsaj malo nazaj je to Å¡e veljalo
<miha> ziga555: jst samo branim javo :) java je čist dost hitra za večino stvari. res pa je, da tm ko maš velik računanja, pač tisti del narediš v c/c++ z !g android ndk
<Pepelka> Android NDK | Android Developers http://developer.android.com/tools/sdk/ndk/index.html
<miha> ziga555: sam ne vem, al ti šteka sam sistem, al določena aplikacija
<miha> ampak recimo če opengl delaš v javi, ves ta intenzivn del je java sam lep vmesnik do native kode
<miha> java je tu bolj skriptni jezik, ki pove, kaj naj se naredi. naredi pa to c/c++
<miha> če pa gledaš seznam 100 kontaktov, pa java čist dost hitra :)
<miha> in je udobna za delat
<ziga555> Aha, saj jaz sem tudi na strani jave
<ziga555> Samo rad bi se tako malo več naučil
<ziga555> Pa bom malo prebral na to temo
<ziga555> Ker tolikokrat slišim kako pljuvajo po javi
<ziga555> da je java kriva za Å¡tekanje
<ziga555> pa počastnost
<miha> ziga555: lej če je java 3x počasnej od c kode, je to pomembno sam, če zadeva zelo velik dela (v % cpu).
<ziga555> androida
<miha> ziga555: !g android jni
<Pepelka> JNI Tips | Android Developers http://developer.android.com/training/articles/perf-jni.html
<miha> ziga555: !g jni tutorial
<Pepelka> JNI Tutorial with Examples http://www.steveolyo.com/JNI/JNI.html
<miha> ziga555: !g oracle jni tutorial
<Pepelka> JDK 6 Java Native Interface-related APIs & Developer Guides - Oracle http://docs.oracle.com/javase/6/docs/technotes/guides/jni/
<miha> ziga555: pa pač !g android ndk
<Pepelka> Android NDK | Android Developers http://developer.android.com/tools/sdk/ndk/index.html
<ziga555> Hvala, ampak se moram prvo naučiti javo
<ziga555> Da bom lahko Å¡e kaj v njej delal
<miha> Typical good candidates for the NDK are self-contained, CPU-intensive operations that don't allocate much memory, such as signal processing, physics simulation, and so on. When examining whether or not you should develop in native code, think about your requirements and see if the Android framework APIs provide the functionality that you need.
<miha> http://www.pagetutor.com/jokebreak/082.html
<Pepelka> Stand By Your Man
<CrazyLemon> js sm nekaj bral da je razlog pri "stekanju" preprosto google :)   napacno so nacrtovali celo arhitekturo
<Sky[x]> kaj napacno pa?
<CrazyLemon> glede touchscreena in poslusanje raznih eventov če se prav spomnem
<CrazyLemon> ios ima to malo drugače zastavljeno in je zato bl odziven
<CrazyLemon> http://androidandme.com/2011/12/news/android-may-never-be-as-smooth-as-ios-says-ex-googler/
<Pepelka> Android may never be as smooth as iOS, says ex-Googler | Android and Me
<CrazyLemon> Android doesn’t prioritize UI rendering, it occurs on the main thread of an app, with no priority exceptions.
<CrazyLemon> Grab your closest iPad or iPhone and open Safari. Start loading a complex web page like Facebook. Half way through loading, put your finger on the screen and move it around. All rendering instantly stops. The website will literally never load until you remove your finger. This is because the UI thread is intercepting all events and rendering the UI at real-time priority.
<CrazyLemon> If you repeat this exercise on Android, you’ll notice that the browser will attempt to both animate the page and render the HTML, and do an ‘ok’ job at both. On Android, this a case where an efficient dual core processor really helps
<miha> ma tole je mal mim
<miha>  Not only would developers have to abandon any new features being worked on, but some sort of legacy mode would have to implemented since any currently available apps wouldn’t work anymore.
<miha> že od androida 3.x recimo komunikacije po mreži ne sme bit na main/gui threadu, pa to ni nič strašnega
<miha> sam sprememba prioritete gui threada ne bi nič spremenila
<miha> če bi hotl vse drugo umaknt iz gui threada, verjetn mal več. ampak že zdj naj bi vse kar ni z guijem povezano, delu na drugem threadu (khm)
<miha> http://linux.slashdot.org/story/13/01/05/143238/valve-reveals-first-month-of-steam-linux-gains
<Pepelka> Valve Reveals First Month of Steam Linux Gains - Slashdot
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/ShX23.jpg
<zdobersek> babno polje? :D
<CrazyLemon> zihr :>
<zdobersek> no McDonald's => CrazyLemon not impressed.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny hvala.. imam novo ozadje! :)
<zdobersek> ozadja so za neresne ljudi, ki v racunalniku vidijo le zabavo.
<CrazyLemon> in zdobersek kako bi opisal mene???
<zdobersek> neresen clovek, ki v racunalniku vidi le zabavo.
<CrazyLemon> torej je tvoj komentar odvec!
<zdobersek> just saying.
<CrazyLemon> same here wigga... same here
<dz0ny> ffs kje je vidt te linux hw stats na valve, jaz sem slep očitno...
<CrazyLemon> http://store.steampowered.com/hwsurvey
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: si bral tole (android) http://www.curious-creature.org/2012/12/01/android-performance-case-study/
<Pepelka> Steam Hardware & Software Survey
<CrazyLemon> just ask dz0ny ..just ask :)
<Pepelka> Android Performance Case Study – Romain Guy
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne..ampak po imenu sodec ga je pisal googler :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://screencloud.net/v/ixsk
<Pepelka> ScreenCloud: Screenshot at 18:24:08
<dz0ny> where?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny klikni OS Version ?
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> mja ce ni podcrtano to zame ni klikabilno
<CrazyLemon> lol.. zakaj mora pa bit podcrtano? :)
<dz0ny> pač preskeniram stran, potem iščem, kaj drugega mi pa ni padlo na pamet
<sterna> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/737318_448916495163607_370648138_o.jpg
<dz0ny> haha http://imgur.com/5ACkM
<Pepelka> imgur: the simple image sharer
<miha> lepo mu je
<zdobersek> je kje pojasnjena situacija?
<sterna> zakaj pa rabis pojasnilo za vse?
<sterna> it's just zen.
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/rainy-cres.jpg
<sterna> like this, for example
<dz0ny> tole je tudi zanimivo usmc http://imgur.com/a/xQg7u#3 (afgan kush) http://imgur.com/a/xQg7u#25 (alien)
<Pepelka> Days of a Scout Sniper - Imgur
<CrazyLemon> vsak 200. byte je droppan..v povprecju.. yay for telekom :)
<zdobersek> zato si tko slap v tf2 ...
<zdobersek> What. The. Fuck.
<zdobersek> http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2013/01/civilna_iniciativa_za_druzino_stopila_v_bran_kucler_dolinarjevi.aspx
<Pepelka> Civilna iniciativa za družino stopila v bran Kucler Dolinarjevi - Planet Siol.net
<zdobersek> kok se jim je moral smejat v vladnem kabinetu, ko so to cez spravljal.
<sterna> farska banda pac
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/lxCZC.gif
<miha> komunajzarji si pač preveč domišljajo.
<zdobersek> se povej.
<miha> ma smešno je, da komunajzarji mislijo, da njihovo prepričanje edino pravo. še bolj slepo od vernikov kirekoli cerkve.
<miha> odrasel človek razume, da se pač ni treba vedno strinjat.
<dz0ny> http://8.asset.soup.io/asset/2891/2824_646b_500.png :) true one
<sterna> miha: ne razumes, ampak nic za to
<sterna> ti kr reces "komunajzarji" vsakomur, s katerim se ne strinjas, ceprav v resnici nasprotovanje vrednostnemu sistemu ki sistematicno krsi clovekove pravice vseh tistih, ki niso po vzoru katoliskega ideala, z nobenim komunizmom nima nobene povezave
<miha> sterna: militantni levičarski ateisti, na kratko, komunajzarji.
<sterna> ja, indoktriniranci RKC pogosto padejo v to zablodo
 * miha ni član RKC :)
<sterna> indoktriniranci
<sterna> ne clani
<sterna> ce si krscen si clan rkc bt
<sterna> w
<miha> sterna: nism
<sterna> in ne mores ven.
<sterna> no, upam da si hvalezen starsem da te niso vpisal
<miha> zakaj bi bil?
<sterna> ker tezje kot iz RKC izstopit je samo iz sveta knjige.
<sterna> zato ker bi s tem krsili tvojo pravico do svobode veroizpovedi.
<sterna> kot jo tudi RKC, ce krst pred osebnostno zrelostjo priznava
<sterna> ampak oni se itak ne obremenjujejo s clovekovimi pravicami
<sterna> se nikol se niso
<miha> sterna: lej, za razliko od vas vernikov, jst nimam posebnih čustev do RKC
<sterna> zgolj premalo ves o RKC
<miha> sterna: vem dosti o komunajzarjih :)
<sterna> ne, v resnici pojma nimas o njih
<sterna> ampak zdi se ti, da ves, ker so ti ocitno bile priobcene mnoge neresnice
<miha> sterna: vidiš to je tisto, sveto prepričanje, da maš sam ti prov.
<miha> odrasti.
<sterna> js nism preprican, da mam js prov.
<sterna> js samo vem, da ti nimas.
<sterna> ker ce reces da je nekdo, ki nasprotuje nasilju komunajzar, potem ocitno ne mores imeti prav, ker se ze v temeljih motis.
<miha> o kakem nasilju ti to?
<sterna> o nasilju rkc
<miha> lol
<miha> bogi si no
<sterna> tebi se morda zdi smesno, ker reci ne poznas
<sterna> to je tko kot bi se jaz tebi smejal ko bi mi ti poskusal razloziti, kaj je narobe na teharjah
<sterna> in reku da so to pravljice, ki jih pripovedujejo tisti, ki krivijo sistem za svoje neuspehe
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] nova_smer: Re: Namestitev/vzpostavitev file serverja s Sambo  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39492/#p39492
<sterna> rkc je ze prakticno dvatisoc let najvecji problem zahodne civilizacije
<sterna> to je preprosto zgodovinsko dejstvo
<sterna> da se vedno funkcionira kot transnacionalna kriminalna zdruzba je pa moj problem
<miha> rkc nima danes v zahodni civilizaciji skoraj nič moči. ne vem zakaj bi bila problem.
<miha> komunajzarji imajo pa v slo veliko moči in so velik problem
<sterna> skoraj nic moci se slisi kot bistveno prevec moci
<sterna> v sloveniji je komunajzar predsednik vlade, tako da morda imas prav glede tega
<miha> recimo v latinski ameriki so komunajzarje dobro spucali in danes razen v venezueli ne delajo problemov
<sterna> mhm, v cilu so v sedemdesetih izvensodno pobili 5000 ljudi in jih mucili in fizicno trajno poskodovali prek 30.000
<sterna> slisi se kot majhna cena za to da imajo zdaj druzbo polarizirano vsaj tako mocno kot slovenija
<miha> v argentini so hotl revolucijo delat, pa so spucal
<miha> pravočasno
<sterna> ja, ce mas rad fasisticne rezime, potem se ti zdi, da so spucal
<miha> ne maram komunajzarjev :)
<sterna> v resnici so mel pa v argentini najvecjo krizo v juzni ameriki
<sterna> pojma nimas kaj beseda sploh pomeni
<sterna> zgoraj si napisal "militantni levicarski ateisti"
<sterna> takih je v sloveniji ene 5
<miha> pomeni velik stvari. od velepodjetnikov tipa Janković do mladine s Che majco, ki se gre okupacijo borze
<miha> :)
<sterna> mladina s che majco, k se gre okupacijo borze, ni niti militantna, niti levicarska
<sterna> ce so ateisti pa ni cist jasno, ker ne vejo kaj to pomeni
<sterna> ce bi bili militantni, bi pozivali k nasilju, kar se ne zgodi
<sterna> ce bi bili levicarski, bi bili progresivni, ne pa obsedeni s prezivetimi ideologijami
<sterna> glavni mednarodni problem rkc je to, da so edina svetovna entiteta, ki je hkrati banka, drzava in interesno zdruzenje, ki se ne drzi nobenih sodobnih norm in ni podpisnica nobenega sporazuma, zaradi katerega bi moral kdorkoli odgovarjati za karkoli
<sterna> to si verjetno spregledal: http://edition.cnn.com/2013/01/03/business/italy-vatican/
<Pepelka> Crisis of faith over Vatican cash machines - CNN.com
<miha> to me ne zanima
<miha> za razliko od tebe nism obseden s Cerkvijo
<sterna> dokler obstajajo ljudje, ki so jim zaradi propagande rkc kratene clovekove pravice, je rkc moj sovraznik
<miha> pravi heroj si
<sterna> ne morem pomagat, naucili so me, da je treba skrbet za pravice drugih
<yang> mislim da bi veliko ljudi danes raje zivelo v prejsnjem rezimu kot pa v danasnjem
<yang> komunajzerskem
<yang> kaj pa nam je manjkalo
<miha> Å¡e zx spectrum je bil prepovedan, kaj Å¡ele internet
<yang> ce si bil protirezimski si ga malo najebal , drugace pa je kar slo
<yang> do sedaj se niso pogrutnali optimalnega sistema
<yang> komunajzerski sistem v zasnovi je cisto ok, poglej tudi linux je malo komunajzerski, samo ljudje so pokvarjeni
<miha> linux ni komunajzarski
<yang> kako da ne, prosto se ga da deliti in je brezplacen
<sterna> miha: how so?
<yang> kaj pa je v kapitalizmu brezplacnega ?
<sterna> miha: temeljno komunisticen je.
<sterna> miha: from each according to his abilities, to each according to his needs
<sterna> je temeljni postulat komunizma
<miha> to ni bistvo komunajzarjev. komunajzarji hočejo oblast. vedno so bili kapitalisti, samo nadzor nad kapitalom so imeli oni. kitajci so pač zdaj evolucija tega.
<lynxlynxlynx> komunajzarski sistem bi lahko furali mogoče še 10 let, slej ko prej bi fasali totalen kolaps
<sterna> to je bullshit
<miha> linux je anarhija.
<miha> komunajzarji hočejo oblast
<sterna> ne, ni
<sterna> ne, nocejo oblasti.
<miha> je
<sterna> ne, motis se
<sterna> v temeljih
<sterna> linux ni niti najmanj anarhija
<sterna> linux ima zelo togo hierarhijo
<miha> seveda je anarhija. hierhija je samo kaj gre v glavno izdajo.
<sterna> prakticno temelji na zakonodaji o avtorski in sorodnih pravicah
<sterna> to se tebi napacno zdi
<miha> GPL je anarhija.. hekaj kak ti paše
<sterna> ne, ni!
<miha> maš legalno pravico
<sterna> GPL je dejansko ena najbolj restriktivnih prostih licenc
<lynxlynxlynx> anarhija je mal drugačen pojem
<miha> komunajzarji so pa obsedeni z oblastjo
<sterna> ne, niso
<miha> od stalina in tita do kitajčkov
<miha> kitajčki: lahk se greš biznis, sam partija mora vladat
<sterna> no, komunajzarji morda, to je neka tvoja iznajdba
<sterna> komunisti to niso.
<miha> niso?
<sterna> ne.
<miha> stalin pa tito nista bla komunista?
<miha> sam diktatorja?
<sterna> tako je
<sterna> ce bi bla komunista, bi kdaj prebrala komunisticni manifest
<sterna> ni nakljucje, da bolj uceni ljudje od tebe ne uporabljajo besede komunajzarji
<yang> saj pravim da sistem je bil ideolosko v redu zasnovan, samo ljudje ki so ga vodili so pokvarjeni, ker v vsakem sistemu se jih zeli pescica dokopati do korita ali komunajzeri ali nekomunajzeri
<sterna> temvec locijo med stalinizmom, titoizmom, juche, maoizmom
<sterna> mah
<sterna> sistem je bil zasnovan tolk filozofsko, da je prakticno nemogoce, da bi kdajkoli deloval
<sterna> to je utopija
<yang> komunajzer bi se obnesel, ce bi bili vsi postenjaki
<sterna> to je tko kot sem jaz de-jure anarhist
<sterna> v praksi pa ne vidim nobenih moznosti, da bi anarhija delovala, ker so ljudje dalec premalo odgovorni da bi znali vsaj sami zase skrbet
<yang> ampak splosno gledano, sluzbe so v jugoslaviji bile, stanovanja zastonjska pa tudi, kaj od tega je danes ? in tudi jugoslavija je imela enega najbolj sproscenih sistemov, ker veliko ljudi je v 70ih in 80ih lahko tudi potovalo v tujino
<miha> problem komunizma je lenoba. enostavno se premal ustvarilo, da bi mel vsi standard. vsi komunistični sistemi vedno naredijo množico revežov z bogatimo elito
<miha> kapitalizem vsaj ustvari dovolj
<sterna> nah, to ni res
<sterna> komunizem se je odlicno obnesel v dolocenih druzbah
<miha> kradlo se je, ker se ni dovolj ustvarlo, da bi vsi imeli po potrebah, kot je bil ideal
<yang> kapitalizem je samo borba za obstanek
<sterna> ti premalo poznas komunizem
<miha> jebiga tak socializem, če vidiš da v gnili kapitalistični nemčiji majo vsega dost več kot ti
<miha> pravi raj
<miha> je ta socializem
<miha> ane
<miha> če maš marke :D
<miha> tko je to Å¡lo
<sterna> to si mal narobe postavu meje
<sterna> gnila kapitalisticna nemcija je precej bolj socialisticna kot je slovenija
<yang> miha: ker letnik si ti 70...80...
<miha> yang: 80..
<yang> miha: verjetno nisi bil pionir
<sterna> v gnili kapitalisticni nemciji so davki visji kot v sloveniji
<miha> glih Å¡e predzadnja generacija
<sterna> zdej razn ce merkelico oznacis za komunjaro
<sterna> je nekej narobe s tvojim izvajanjem
<yang> eni smo se obcutili tisti socializem, kolikor ga je pac bilo in bratstvo in jedinstvo....to da danasnja mlada generacija o tem govori je brezveze, ker pojma nimajo kako se je zivelo
<miha> ne, merkel je edini prvorazredni politik v evropi
<sterna> no, tega js ne bi reku
<miha> v normalni EU bi bila Å¡efica
<miha> namest tega je pa en mali belgijc
<sterna> ni sicer slab politik
<sterna> ni pa prvorazredni
<sterna> to tudi sama brez tezav prizna
<miha> sterna: je pa zanimivo če pomisliš ta sistem dinar-marka. dinarje se vedno tiskalo, tko da so vsi dobil plačo, pa načeloma tud osnovno za preživetje. za vse ostale stvari so ble marke in črni trg. tako so ljudje imeli službo, plačo.. vse solidno, dokler tega nisi prevedu v cifre v markah, po tem smo bli pa kot zdaj romunija
<yang> sterna: jst pravim, da nam nicesar ni manjkalo, takrat pod socializmom, manj je bilo razslojevanja
<sterna> lahko poskusim poiskat intervju, kjer se zahvali solani pa prodiju za njun doprinos k enotnosti evrope
<miha> in nekaterim se toži po tiskanju dinarjev
<miha> kot se grkom toži po drahmah
<sterna> miha: jasno, jugoslovanski sistem je v resnici temeljil na hladni vojni
<yang> sterna: pa tut to da nisi smel spectruma kupiti je bullshit, si pac placal carino za dva ali si ga pa presvercal
<sterna> miha: ko je bilo hladne vojne konec ni bil vec vzdrzen
<sterna> yang: ne.
<sterna> yang: _dovoljenje_ si potreboval
<sterna> ni bla visoka carina
<miha> sterna: pa marke si potreboval
<sterna> ampak si rabu papir od drzave, da ga smes uvozit
<miha> => črni trg
<miha> ker legalno so marke doble sam družbenopolitične org.
<sterna> marke si dejansko lahko legalno kupu
<yang> mozno ne vem, jst sem ga dobil podarjenega od strica, ne vem a je on mel dovoljenje za nakup ali ne
<sterna> sam noben ni mel tolk dnarja :)
<sterna> ce si mel zveze si lahko dobil marsikaj, ce ne si pa pac svercal
<sterna> ampak problem juge ni bil komunizem al pa socializem
<sterna> problem juge je bil isti kot vseh ostalih socialisticnih al pa ljudskih al pa komunisticnih drzav
<lynxlynxlynx> pa tud ljudem ni čisto dišala ta enakost
<sterna> da je pravni red temeljil na tem da mora zakon dovolit stvari, ki jih smes poceti
<sterna> sej ni blo enakosti
<sterna> halo
<lynxlynxlynx> smo bili bolj složni, ampak kradlo se je tudi takrat na polno
<yang> krade se vedno
<sterna> no, tut to ni res
<yang> priskledniki so vedno v vsakem sistemu
<lynxlynxlynx> pa ne mislim zdaj menedžerskih veleumij, ampak čist tko iz fabrke
<sterna> joj fabrke
<sterna> moj oce je recimo delal na iskri
<sterna> en dan je domov prinesel zeleznisko uro
<sterna> iz pristine je pripeljal vlak, poln teh ur
<sterna> ki so jih morali komisijsko uniciti
<yang> pr nam so gradil bloke, in pokradli toliko materjala oz. financnih sredstev, da je zmanjkalo denarja za garaze
<sterna> se vedno ne vem zakaj
<sterna> no, eno je prinesel domov in je se vedno doma in deluje
<sterna> to je odlicen primer jugoslovanske ucinkovitosti
<yang> sterna: a ves kaj je meni rekel urar....da je jugoslavija narocala ogromno pravih svicarskih ur, tipa omega za vodilne, doxa za malo nizje kadre etc. da so se svicarji cudili od kod jugoslaviji toliko denarja za obdarovanja, ker v svici so jih ljudje niso mogli privosciti
<sterna> joj, juga je mela dnarja skor neomejeno
<sterna> miha najbrz ne ve od kod :)
<yang> ja tiskal so marke
<yang> dol v BG
<sterna> ma ne
<sterna> mislm tut mogoce
<sterna> velika vecina deviznih sredstev je cist legalno prsla iz ZDA
<sterna> pa iz UK pa zahoda na splosno
<miha> sterna: vem, od amerike, da je bla tamponska cona proti sovjetom. v primeru 3. svetovne vojne bi pač vrgl jedrsko bombo na sovjetske čete, ki bi prodirale proti zahodu
<sterna> ker so podpiral neuvrscene.
<sterna> ja
<sterna> tocno zato
<miha> :)
<sterna> ce nebi blo rkc bi mel pluralizem po koncu vojne
<yang> ja sej tito je bil eden najbolj iznajdljivih politikov...komunizem pod zelezno zaveso je bil mnogo bolj zajeban, tam so ljudje res bezali cez zice
<sterna> tito je bil kr analiticn clovk od zacetka
<miha> yang: tito je bil neuvrščen komunist, kot je bil franco neuvrščen fašist. zahodu sta oba ustrezala.
<sterna> no ampak jaz sem podpiral razdor juge
<miha> in imamo točno iste probleme soočit se s preteklostjo kot španija
<sterna> iz istega razloga kot zdaj podpiram izenacenje pravic istospolnih pa izplacilo odskodnin izbrisanim
<sterna> ma nc nimamo problemov soocit se s preteklostjo
<sterna> nardil smo vse po veljavnih normah.
<miha> sterna: seveda. tud Å¡panci so. ampak je nek tabu, da se "ne pogreva zgodovine"
<sterna> ma to je nonsense
<sterna> narobe je, da se poskusa zgodovino popravljat pa opravicevat stvari
<sterna> ceprav eni mislijo da je razlaganje tudi opravicevanje
<miha> sterna: men je iskreno žal, da smo mel državljansko vojno med fašisti in komunsti, kot španci
<sterna> meni pa ni
<sterna> ce je ne bi imeli, bi bili po koncu vojne pod sovjetsko zvezo
<sterna> ker so pac ruske cete prve prsle sem
<miha> američani bi prišli prej, ker so že bili v italiji. sam tito ni dovolil ane
<sterna> ne, to ni res
<miha> takrat je sovjetska zveza bila pr poljski
<miha> američanom bi ustrezal, da bi prek jugoslavije udarili, ker so mel resne probleme z gorami na meji severne italije
<sterna> ok, primorska bi verjetno ostala v italiji
<miha> in se ustavl tm za skor 2 leti
<sterna> ok, to verjetno drzi
<miha> je pa neki res, da jugoslovanski kralj ni bil nič bolj demokratičn od tita.
<miha> tak da
<miha> slovenci pač niso bili navajeni svobode
<miha> torej = fašizem ali komunizem
<miha> Å¡koda v bistvu
<sterna> glavni zajeb je bil predvsem ta, da so se kontrarevolucionarji prklucl okupatorju
<miha> čehi so pa bolj najebal, oni so bli demokratični, sam so mel sovjetsko zvezo prebliz
<sterna> ce se to ne bi zgodilo, bi mel pluralizem
<miha> ne bi mel
<sterna> bi
<miha> kolk vpliva so pa mel krščanski socialisti pa sokoli? pa so bli pridni
<miha> 0
<miha> zakaj bi bilo drugače? :)
<sterna> to ni res
<sterna> ker so ble volitve po koncu vojne
<sterna> ce bi obstajala opozicija, ne bi ble farsa
<sterna> mogoce sploh ne bi nastala jugoslavija v taki obliki
<miha> komunisti ne bi dovolili opozicije.
<sterna> nonsense
<sterna> takrat nismo bli dickless
<sterna> sele ko je zahod podprl eliminacijo politicnih nasprotnikov tita smo bli kastrirani
<miha> komunisti niso trpeli konkurence, niti v NOB.
<sterna> valda da so jo
<miha> kaj šele zunaj. zato so nastale vaške straže. domobranci pa prisega hitlerju je druga zgodba.
<sterna> ampak bolj ko so sle reci njim v prid, manj se jim je blo treba pogajat
<sterna> ko so ustanovil protiimperialisticno fronto so not vabl vse zive
<sterna> tut ko so rekl da bodo oni vse vodil so dejansko mel opozicijo
<miha> sterna: no bravo, da poznaš pravo ime :)
<miha> proti komu so se borili prve pol leta? :D
<sterna> po koncu revolucije se vedno niso podiral cerkva in preganjal vernikov
<sterna> 80% partijcev pri nas je blo katolikov
<sterna> ja proti imperialistom
<sterna> sej to je prov, kar se mene tice
<miha> seveda, proti angloameričanom. ne proti sovjetski zvezi in njenim nemškim zaveznikom :)
<sterna> cist logicno nadaljevanje prostovoljstva v spanski drzavljanski vojni
<miha> ni čist tak, vmes so sovjeti in nemci bli zavezniki
<miha> krajši čas :D
<sterna> a?
<miha> ja
<miha> od poljske do napada na sovjetsko zvezo
<sterna> nacionalsocialisticna delavska stranka nemcije je mela precej vec skupnega z naso partijo kot kerakol druga nemska politicna struja
<miha> in ko so napadli jugoslavijo nemci, so komunsti začeli odpor šele po napadu na sovjetsko zvezo
<miha> prej so bli protiimperalisti
<sterna> ampak NOB ni isto kot protiimperialisticna fronta
<miha> potem pa so poleti se začel upirat nemcem, za začetek so enga slovenskega policaja ubili iz zasede ("Dan borca")
<sterna> no, tut to ni cist res
<sterna> takoj ko so okupirali slovenijo se je zacel upor, le da takrat se ni bil stvar komunisticne revolucije in se po vojni ni kej dost poudarka dajal temu
<sterna> ilegalci v ljubljani, od katerih so nekateri bili komunisti, drugi pa ne, so ze takoj zaceli z odporom, pa tut ljudje s podezelja so bezal pred okupatorjem, ki je pac streljal ljudi
<sterna> dober teden dni po zacetku okupacije so mojemu dedu s tovornjakom odpeljali in potem v eni grapi ubili brata in moj ded ni cakal doma, da pridejo se ponj
<miha> potem so konec 1941 začeli po ljubljanski pokrajini pobijat ljudi, ki pač niso bili komunisti. ker so mislili, da bo vojne hitro konec in so morali poskrbet, da bo revolucija prej. s tem so povzročili nastanek vaških straž
<sterna> skoraj tri mesece je trajalo, da so se sploh organizirali v prvo skupino, ceprav je skoraj 20 za silo oborozenih moskih zbezalo v isto hosto
<sterna> tle si spustu par pomembnih stvari
<sterna> da so okupatorji prakticno takoj odpeljal v koncentracijska taborisca vse vidne zidovske druzine iz nemske cone in zaprl oz. v internacijo odpeljal ogromno ljudi iz italijanske
<sterna> pa pobil so jih tut ogromno
<sterna> edini kriticn element k so ga komunisti mel, ostale skupine pa ne, je bla organiziranost podtalja
<sterna> komunisti so znal dobit orozje, furat tiskarne, tihotapit ljudi
<sterna> ostali pa bl slabo
<sterna> ker so bli komunisti prej pac prepovedani, ostali pa ne
<miha> ne oporekam. ampak državljanska vojna se začela zaradi nasilja komunistov, ne zarad domačih fašistov. zaradi tega so nastale vaške straže. res je, da par visokih cerkvenih in politikov pozdravl prihod italijanov (nemci so bli preveč visoki, da bi jih to brigal). ampak ljudje so začel organizirat vaške straže, ker so komunisti pobijali njihove sovaščane.
<sterna> ne vem ce kdo dvomi v to
<miha> sterna: marsikdo, če bereš kdaj 24ur :)
<sterna> je pa jasno da v odporu proti bistveno mocnejsemu okupatorju ni tok tezko branit "ce ni z nami je mrtu"
<sterna> moja dedka recimo nista bla komunista pred vojno, sta pa zagovarjala socializem, ne pa tut kolektivizacije, in bla oba v partiji po vojni
<miha> morda. ali pa komunisti nikoli niso hoteli vse-narodnega odpora (ker bi bili marginalni) in so jim vaške straže in domobranci čisto ustrezal
<sterna> no, ce bi bil jaz takrat tarca komunistov, vsekakor ne bi prosil okupatorjev za pomoc
<miha> sterna: mah, smola je da mi nismo mel vlade v londonu. srbski kralj je pa sam za četnike skrbel.
<sterna> sej smo mel vlado v bosni
<miha> sterna: vlada v bosni je bla 2 leti kasnej
<sterna> no, nekaj casa je bla tam, k je morala pobegnit od tle
<sterna> ja
<sterna> no, vecina borcev ki so jih moji stari starsi poznali je podpirala pluralno druzbo po koncu vojne
<sterna> in tudi na plebiscitu podprlo samostojno slovenijo
<CrazyLemon> spet komunizem pa anarhija? :)
<sterna> tezko bi reku da komunisti niso hijackal odpora, ampak se vedno smatram da so kolaboranti krivi da je komunistom uspel ta trik
<sterna> CrazyLemon: do anarhije je se dalec
<sterna> relax
<CrazyLemon> ah..sta komaj zacela.. :)
<sterna> mhm
<sterna> no, kakorkoli, mene ne moti da so danes v druzbi prominentni predstavniki rezima iz preteklosti, dokler delujejo transparentno
<sterna> lustracija se mi zdi kontraproduktivna
<sterna> ce se jo gremo, se jo pa moramo jit vse dokler sezejo viri v zgodovino
<sterna> jankovic se mi ne zdi problematicen
<sterna> razen v tem da mu ocitno tozilstvo ni kos, sam to je bl problem tozilstva k jankovica
<sterna> tut nism preprican da dela karkoli protizakonitega
<sterna> da pocne reci ki so sporne se pa strinjam, pa da bi blo treba zakon popravit
<sterna> sam "slovenska desnica" tega ne more podpret, glede na to da vsi njeni zupani prakticno zivijo od tega poslovnega modela
<sterna> "slovenski levici" se pa jebe za to, ker ma dohodke crpa iz drugih virov.
<sterna> cist klasicno politicno parceliranje no
<miha> men je tak smešno, ko vi protestirate na ulici, komunisti pa tako uspešno privatizirali firme. ampak je janša za to kriv LOL
<miha> zdaj se vam prodajajo za rešitelji isti ljudje, zarad katerih je večina slovenije revna
<sterna> jansa je kriv da unicuje drzavo
<sterna> to da menjas nadzorne odbore v drzavnih firmah in tja postavljas ljudi, ki so zverzirani v "uspesni privatizaciji", ni napredek
<miha> za večino gospodarskega poloma je kriv LDS in Forum 21, ne pa RKC in Janša
<sterna> gospodarskega poloma ni
<miha> lol
<sterna> drzavne firme niso nobeno gospodarstvo lepo te prosim
<sterna> to je k en velik kolhozx
<sterna> brez x
<sterna> nobenmu se ni niti treba trzno obnasat
<sterna> sem in tja se ponesreci kdo je
<sterna> in je firma potem zasluzila tolk, da se je hitr postavl na prava mesta prave ljudi in denar "investiralo"
<sterna> gospodarstva ki ga zmoremo dejansko nikoli nismo imeli predvsem zaradi legalne kontinuitete
<miha> državna lastnina ima smisel le za monopolne dejavnosti. telekom zaenkrat ni dobro privatizirat. nlb bi moral najprej razbit.
<sterna> zakonodajo bi morali takoj po osamosvojitvi bistveno prenovit, pa tega ni nihce storil se do zdaj
<miha> to je osnovni kriterij
<sterna> ja, ampak vsa drzavna podjetja bi morala poslovati kot javni zavodi
<sterna> se bolj transparentno, v bistvu
<sterna> nobenih poslovnih skrivnosti ali cesarkoli temu podobnega
<miha> nlb bi moral isto denar pumpat tud če bi bla privatna. primer, amerika
<sterna> ce ima drzava eno delnico, naj ima vse in naj se ve, da gre za drugacen posloven subjekt kot je normalno podjetje
<miha> ker ma velik % trga
<sterna> to ni sporno
<sterna> mislim, je sporno
<sterna> ampak je smiselno
<sterna> no, pri nas niti ne
<sterna> pri nas nlb financira drzavna podjetja, zasebnih niti ne
<sterna> propast ne more zaradi vec kot milijona fizicnih idiotov, ki imajo pri njih racun :|
<miha> pač zoprno bi blo nlb prodat v enem kosu. ker ob prvi naslednji recesiji (par let), bi bli spet na istem. pa morda bi privatniki še večji minus naredl, sicer iz drugih razlogov
<miha> treba razbit, pa če kir kos bankrotira pol, pa naj
<sterna> ja to bi recimo bil kr dobr hedge
<sterna> sam slaba banka se men zdi brezvezna resitev
<sterna> dobra bi se mi zdela recimo razdelitev na vec investicijskih bank, od katerih je lahko ena slaba
<sterna> pa na vec potrosniskih bank, od katerih nobena ne sme bit slaba
<miha> slaba banka je dobra zadeva, sicer banke še naprej vodijo zadeve po previsokih vrednostih. recimo nepremičnine pa delnice. ker je pa tako NLB kot slaba banka državna (NLB zdaj čez 80%) je pa tak vseeno, katero dokapitaliziraš.
<miha> v vsakem primeru je treba 3-4 miljarde napumpat not. niti prejšnja niti zdajšnja vlada nista hotla tega priznat.
<miha> to da vsako leto daš 200 miljonov not, ne reši ničesar. sam gospodarska stagnacija se nadaljuje.
<miha> in slaba banka je boljš, ker je bolj pregledno
<sterna> kar ne sme ostat je ena sama "dobra" drzavna banka, ki se jo enako naprej molze
<miha> :)
<sterna> ker ce ne loh vsako leto novo slabo nardimo
<sterna> mal je tricky zdej k smo v eurozone
<miha> :)
<sterna> k v resnici ni dobrga razloga za to da je velika drzavna banka
<sterna> ker itak ne mormo met kej dost monetarne politike k bi jo taka banka pomagala furat
<miha> ja ni potrebe.
<sterna> nc, pamzom grem zobe umivat
<sterna> bbl
<Keko> LP.
<Keko> LorD_DDooM oz. kdo drug... kak lahko povečam FPS v quake3, kr mam zaj 50-60 fps, na windowsih je blo konstantno 125.
<sterna> Keko: izklop vsync
<Keko> kje se to vgasne... kje v compizu ?
<CrazyLemon> v nvidia settings
<R33D3M33R> ali v CCentru
<Keko> v nvidia nastavitvah je samo: sync to Vblank
<R33D3M33R> ne morem verjeti, da AMD 12.11 Å¡e vedno ni izdal v celoti ...
<Keko> sklpam da je to to :D bom odznačil :D
<Keko> aja bral sem še nekje da pomaga tudi to če daš bolj light desktop namesto unity-a. kao lxde
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: it's AMD
<dz0ny> Keko: domneve :) try and tell
<R33D3M33R> ja, ampak pazi to: Å¡e za windows niso izdali 12.11
<R33D3M33R> pa so do sedaj kar sledili urniku
<miha> Keko: nekaterim so ti "light desktop" všeč. meni niso.
<R33D3M33R> jaz res ne vem a je njihov driver team sestavljen iz enega človeka ali kaj?
<miha> probaj
<R33D3M33R> Keko: kakšno grafično imaš?
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: mislim da so razpustili linux dev in razvoj v nemčiji
<Keko> dz0ny :D tja mogoče bi se na mojem single core poznalo, ampak bom pustil tako kot je. Sem samo ta sync to vblank izklopil pa da vidim če bo kaj boljše v quaku :D
<dz0ny> oz se je nekaj govorilo
<zdobersek> hva zdj
<miha> Keko: sej za full-screen igro to nima vpliva, light desktop ali ne. razen če maš res mal rama.
<zdobersek> kolk nas je za tf2?
<R33D3M33R> kriza, čisti idiotizem ...
<dz0ny> Keko: pa veš kaj je ta vsync? in kako deluje
<Keko> R33D3M33R geforce gt 610 <- menda :D
<miha> Keko: vpliva edin če ti 3d efekti od namizja sesujejo podporo za 3d igre :) včas sm moral izklopit efekte
<Keko> dz0ny niti ne, morem malo prebrat. sem lih nekaj odprl da začnem brat
<R33D3M33R> ufff ... zakaj bi imel light namizje na taki grafični?
<miha> ker ati driver ni hkrati znal composite (za efekte) pa 3d :)
<miha> to menda ni več tak ? :)
<Keko> R33D3M33R pač sem mel preveč cajta in sem šel googlat kaj so nardili določeni oz. kako so spravli fps-e gor na quake3
<R33D3M33R> ja, ampak to je quake 3, ta grafična bi ti morala dati 1000 fps v q3
<Keko> ena je bla ta vsync, druga lxde, ....  Itak pa mam v sami igrci vedno nastavljeno grafiko od kurca- več zadenem :D
<Keko> da mi jih 50-60
<dz0ny> t3ch: vsync omeji število sličic na to kar je primerno za tvoj zaslon
<R33D3M33R> to je zaradi vsynca
<R33D3M33R> brez njega pa bo gotovo krepkjo preko 500
<R33D3M33R> 125 je pa limit v config fajlu
 * miha navajen streljat "v prihodnost"
<miha> ko enkrat vidiš na zaslonu, je itak že prepozno
<t3ch> ok dz0ny :)
<Keko> R33D3M33R no sem izklopil, upam da bo delalo. Sem zasledil:  (also, with nvidia, you have to disable automatic refresh rate detection and set it manually (probably to 60) for vsync to work properly
<dz0ny> t3ch: ni bilo tebi namenjeno :) auto stuff zajebal
<t3ch> :)
<Keko> v glavnem :D morem it,
<R33D3M33R> mora, tak mimogrede, današnji procesorji bodo v software mode, gotovo spravili pogon do jurja
<Keko> obisk na vidiku :D
<miha> sasa84: čer
<Keko> hja od moje kište ni kaj pričakovat :D amd athlon 64 3500+, 3gb rama, geforce gt 610 grafika. dodatna zvočna pa nedela, še linuxov nisem mogo inštalirat zarad nje :DDD
<dz0ny> zdobersek: organiziraj :)
<R33D3M33R> ufff, to je overkill
 * zdobersek postane predsednik organizacijskega odbora
<R33D3M33R> če sem včasih na 800 MHz celeronu pa riva tnt2 quake 3 poganjal
<R33D3M33R> in to zadovoljivo
<miha> Keko: jst na šibkejški grafiki, pa core2 procesorju igram ut2004 na najvišji resoluciji in detajlih. sam včasih mal štekne.
<R33D3M33R> bom demo preizkusil, ker me res zanima do koliko gre :)
<miha> Keko: ne vem kaj bi ti rad s quake3 :D
<zdobersek> dz0ny: I CHOOSE YOU! Go, gather my peons!
 * zdobersek is afk: holidayz, like a baus.
<R33D3M33R> jah, z več fps lahko dalje skačeš
<Keko> rad bi mel 125 fps. Nič druga :D Včeraj sem v pogon spravil in testiral vse možno pa ni šlo. zaj (potem) bom še s tem vsyncom probal.
<miha> ne skačem. tiste ki skačejo, se posebej potrudim zadet.
 * miha navajen streljat "v prihodnost"
<Keko> manj fps, bolj Å¡teka. Vsaj meni.
<R33D3M33R> če v q3 ne skačeš, potem boš tak na nuli ostal
<miha> v ut2004 ni treba nujno skakat. sam levo desno
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: http://allthingsd.com/20121116/amd-prepares-for-january-reorganization-including-more-job-cuts/
<R33D3M33R> če šteka, potem nekaj ni ok
<Pepelka> AMD Prepares for January Reorganization, Including More Job Cuts - Arik Hesseldahl - News - AllThingsD
<R33D3M33R> ker šteka če fps pada
<sasa84> čer miha &all
<R33D3M33R> mogoče ti kaj v ozadju dela
<R33D3M33R> recimo torrent
<R33D3M33R> pa imaš fps drope
<R33D3M33R> pri konstantnih 60 fps ne moreš videti štekanja
<miha> no pa mam tomato+QoS s prioriteto za ut2004.. brez tega bi blo žalostno
<Keko> ajd banda.
<miha> če to prek neta igraš, je bolj ping pomembn kot fps
<miha> sasa84: kako?
<dz0ny> presidente zdobersek: django unchained gledam/ ce zberes grem igrat \d ne
<zdobersek> dz0ny: cam?
<dz0ny> presidente zdobersek: dvdscr
<dz0ny> presidente zdobersek : angažiraj funkcionarja za množično komunikacijo aka CrazyLemon
<sasa84> miha, fajn fajn :)
<sasa84> ti?
<miha> ok
<miha> http://www.pagetutor.com/jokebreak/105.html
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Mr. Communications, come in.
<Pepelka> Assicons
<miha> lol http://www.pagetutor.com/jokebreak/107.html
<Pepelka> The Salesman
<zdobersek> binary scale. 't is all we need.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i'm coming
<zdobersek> a dej bejz.
<zdobersek> prej te pa ni nikjer.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek jah papal sem!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> McD's slucajno?
<CrazyLemon> no LorD_DDooM dhbiker R33D3M33R a gremo na hitrco eno?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek jp.. sam ne mcdonalds
 * CrazyLemon = McD's
<zdobersek> whatevah, zber nas.
<R33D3M33R> veš ko mi noče več kot 60 fps iti v q3
<R33D3M33R> skrajno nenavadno
<sterna> ja izklops vsync ne
<dhbiker> CrazyLemon: ne Å¡iht... zaprti porti
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker ker slab izgovor :/
<dhbiker> ne res
<dhbiker> brez zajebancije
<sasa84> dhbiker, v Å¡ihtu si?
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM a ti tudi na sihtu? :S
<dhbiker> v Å¡ihtu nisem.. na Å¡ihtu pa ja
<UbuntuSiWarrior> R33D3M33R vas vabi da se mu pridružite v igri TF2(TF2@mvm_decoy), trenutno igrajo R33D3M33R, CraziestLemon!
<sasa84> tf2.ubuntu.siž
<sasa84> tf2.ubuntu.si
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, nisi na nuli!!!!
 * sasa84 se prikloni pred veličino CrazyLemon 
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 d0h
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dz0ny a bo kaj al ne!?
<CrazyLemon> no LorD_DDooM ti tudi lahk joinas :>
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: close enough :S
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 poglej zdaj!
<R33D3M33R> oni zvok manjka: last second save :D
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R tale je bolsi http://soundbible.com/1003-Ta-Da.html
<Pepelka> Ta Da Sounds | Effects | Sound Bites | Sound Clips from SoundBible.com
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Namestitev/vzpostavitev file serverja s Sambo  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39493/#p39493
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sajko: Re: Ura v objavah  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39490/#p39490
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Ura v objavah  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39491/#p39491
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] nova_smer: [12.04] Pomoč pri spletnem ter poštnem strežniku  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39492/#p39492
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [12.04] Pomoč pri spletnem ter poštnem strežniku  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39493/#p39493
<miha>  Honduras ambassador resigns after sex party  http://www.aljazeera.com/news/americas/2013/01/201315222573108.html
<Pepelka> Honduras ambassador resigns after sex party - Americas - Al Jazeera English
#ubuntu-si 2013-01-06
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Slide: problem z graficno kartico, katerakoli distribucija  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39494/#p39494
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: problem z graficno kartico, katerakoli distribucija  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39495/#p39495
<sasa84> juhuuu
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sajko: Re: [12.04] Pomoč pri spletnem ter poštnem strežniku  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39496/#p39496
<sasa84> kaj spite? ;-)
<zdobersek> zaspal smo se :/
<zdobersek> ubuntu na nexus 7 - zaenkrat fubar :/
<CrazyLemon> hvali se hvali
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> Å tevilo registriranih: 2.200
<CrazyLemon> wuhuu
<sajkec> kolk aktivnih v zadnjem pol leta?
<CrazyLemon> da to zvem bi mogu se povezat na bazo.. kar se mi ne da
<CrazyLemon> (niti se ne spomnem vec domene)
<sajkec> lol
<sajkec> od oka?
<sajkec> 10% ?
<CrazyLemon> res ne bi vedu :D
<sajkec> kak admin pa si... ccc :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak tko.. od 1.6.2012 do danes jih je bilo registriranih cca. 75
<CrazyLemon> kolk je Å¡e drugih aktivnih.. pa ne vem :D
<CrazyLemon> vem da je med 250-300 unikatnih obiskovalcev dnevno
<CrazyLemon> koliko od teh je registriranih... pa ne vem :D
<zdobersek> nic ni za hvalit, ze gre nazaj gor android image.
<sasa84> :))
<zdobersek> pozna kdo kak soliden standalone usb charger?
<zdobersek> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/1990020122/ je trenutno max. kar najdem, 4-portni.
<Pepelka> USB HUB ST-Lab U-540, 4-portni, napajalnik - mimovrste=)
<zdobersek> http://cambrionix.com/cambrionix_products/202/
<Pepelka> 32 Port USB Charging Station, No PC required. ESD Protection
<zdobersek> tole je pa overkill :>
<zdobersek> sasa84: cheers!
<dz0ny> ellow
<dz0ny> ... silence
<sasa84> zdobersek, živeli!
<dz0ny> a danes vsi Å¡portate
<sasa84> dz0ny, zakaj? :)
<dz0ny> mah tišina je
<dz0ny> ponavadi je že vsaj ena debata mimo
<zdobersek> gremo zle sportat! :>
<zdobersek> bbl
<lynxlynxlynx> ok, mam jst eno vprašanje
<lynxlynxlynx> kako dobit cel administrativni kontakt iz whois?
<lynxlynxlynx> en fail se nam je zgodil, pa je takoj en parkiral domeno
<dz0ny> hm ponavadi dobiš na registratorjevi strani
<dz0ny> Lahko se ti je pa kar registrator pohakljal
<lynxlynxlynx> ne, je kr ena stran gor
<lynxlynxlynx> pa sicer bi pol ponujal odkup, ma pa onemogočenega
<dz0ny> huh whois od tega ki je sedaj registriral bo več povedal
<dz0ny> katera domena pa je to
<lynxlynxlynx> sem jim pisal
<lynxlynxlynx> ne bi delal dodatnega prometa ;)
<dz0ny> :d Probi reverse dns od tega ki se je usedel,
<lynxlynxlynx> a ne bom prišel do istega registrarja?
<miha> hekate?
<lynxlynxlynx> leni/nesposobni partnerji
<dz0ny> Če se ti je kakšen večji usedel gor boš videl katere domene se gosti na istem ip
<dz0ny> ponavadi whois skrivajo
<dz0ny> Meni so se zadnjič Kitajci usedli na vse ostale korenske domene, suckers
<miha> hekate?
<dz0ny> se ne
<miha> :)
<lynxlynxlynx> en šved, švedski host in švedska domena, tako da mal sem še optimističen
<dz0ny> maš registrirano znamko, aka trademark
<dz0ny> Potem takoj nazaj dobiš samo malo mu zagrozis
<lynxlynxlynx> kje pa
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, heia sverige :P
<miha> sasa84: DAN
<sasa84> juhu mihi
<lynxlynxlynx> hei hei
<ziga555> wtf zakaj se neda iz putty-ja kopirat ven?
<miha> se da
<miha> izbereš iz njegovga menuja .. mark... pa copy
<miha> al neki takega? :D
<miha> že dolg nism
<ziga555> hmmm
<ziga555> na widnowsu mi normalno
<ziga555> na ubutnu pa noče
<miha> http://www.sds.si/news/11762
<Pepelka> SDS.si
<ziga555> res mi nezna nihšče bolj točno povedat?
<bl4z> ziga555, a na ubuntu poganjas putty?
<ziga555> ja
<ziga555> Fajn mi je za preko serial-a
<ziga555> Pa za key-je
<bl4z> naceloma sem milsu, da z gnome terminalom lai podobnim lahko naredis bolj ali manj vse kot v puttiju
<bl4z> ampak sm se ocitno motil :)
<ziga555> Ja vem ja
<ziga555> Saj se večnima da vse
<bl4z> kako pa poganjas prek wine? ali kako drugace?
<ziga555> ne ne, lepo nativno
<ziga555> Ne
<sajkec> http://info4admins.com/how-to-copy-and-paste-in-putty-under-ubuntu/
<Pepelka> How to copy and paste in PuTTY under Ubuntu? - Info4Admins.com
<bl4z> pares -- nism vedu da to obstaja sploh :)
<bl4z> to obm sel pa instalirati -- ke mi se pomalem res ne da vec delat aliasov za connecte na streznike
<bl4z> potem bom pa vidu a dela copy-paste
<bl4z> :)
<ziga555> sajkec, hvala!!!!!!!!!!!
<ziga555> Tole je pa še bolj elegantna rešitev kot pri windowsu
<ziga555> putty je super res
<miha> zakaj rabiš putty na ubuntu?
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ping
<sasa84> nč miške, pridni bodte
<sasa84> grem mal... :)
<sajkec> podgana uživej :p
<sasa84> http://www.howtogeek.com/132549/6-tips-for-improving-game-performance-with-steam-on-linux/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=060113
<zdobersek> OH NO HE DID'N
<Pepelka> 6 Tips For Improving Game Performance with Steam on Linux - How-To Geek
<sasa84> evo
<sasa84> sajkec, miška je pa dost lepš kt podgana :(
<sasa84> hm...sam je pa podgana bl smart
<sajkec> a ma tle kdo KDE?
<zdobersek> r3+d3+m3+r
<zdobersek> pac, mernik.
<zdobersek> pac, Andrej M.
<sajkec> zanima me kako se znebit tistega "Desktop" desno zgoraj
<zdobersek> ampak je trentuno offlnie.
<sasa84> sajkec, pa lynxlynxlynx
<sajkec> tool box access al kva je
<sasa84> ostali uporabljamo bolš namizja :P
<sajkec> jest mam unity, xfce pa kde :D
<sasa84> ajde, če maš izbiro...pol si še nekok :P
<sajkec> noben me ne sil :D
<sasa84> za kde te more že dko silt! :P
<sasa84> kdo*
<sajkec> why?
<ziga555> ne
<ziga555> jaz mam tudi kde
<ziga555> pa mi je fancy
<sasa84> oh....
<sasa84> Å¡ibam ;)
 * sasa84 pomaha kt jovanka
<ziga555> sajkec
<ziga555> te motei stealth cashew?
<ziga555> http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=97647
<miha> !g test
<Pepelka> Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<sajkec> ziga555 thx
<sajkec> nism vedu da se tko reče tistmu :)
<sajkec> pycashew je mogoce se boljs :D
<lynxlynxlynx> jst ga sploh nimam, tako da se da ziher normalno izklopit
<sajkec> sej je odvisn
<sajkec> mislm da suse po default nima tega
 * miha nikol ni maru kde. ampak vseen je boljš kot unity
 * ziga555 je všeč kde
<sajkec> jest vse kar vem, da ne preferiram unityja :D
<sajkec> kde mi je vsec po izgledu, xfce pa po hitrosti
<miha> http://apple.slashdot.org/story/13/01/06/1426243/your-iphone-will-soon-detect-bad-breath LOL
<Pepelka> Your iPhone Will Soon Detect Bad Breath - Slashdot
<dz0ny> zdobersek: shout
<zdobersek> dz0ny: kaj mas v mislih za znc web client?
<dz0ny> pac da exposa celoten irc protokol preko websocektov
<dz0ny> da potem lahko narediš web kliente
<zdobersek> kul, kul.
<dz0ny> ideja je da bi imel potem nekaj podobnega alice, tweetdeck
<zdobersek> ne poznam tocno, ampak to, da sam prek websocket naprej podajas podatke, se mi zdi OK
<dz0ny> zdobersek: bos kaj sodeloval :)?
<miha> http://bigthink.com/ideafeed/can-computers-be-taught-to-be-funny
<Pepelka> Can Computers Be Taught to Be Funny? | IdeaFeed | Big Think
<zdobersek> dz0ny: gledam mal, ce se splaca uporabljat neko third-party websocket implementacijo v c(++) in ce je mozno potem to odvisnost(! :/) brez problemov dodat direkt v znc
<dz0ny> zdobersek: mam v pythonu narjeno ze :)
<zdobersek> boo, python ni za to! :>
<dz0ny> v osnovi gradis na http potem
<dz0ny> za tesitanej je dovolj
<dz0ny> da vidm ali je sploh smiselno
<zdobersek> ja, to je.
<zdobersek> klient?
<zdobersek> ze kak obstaja?
<dz0ny> potem sem gledal kodo od znc (web del) in bi se tudi dalo kar tam dodat se ws endpoint
<dz0ny> klient se ne :)
<Keko> Oj. vsync izklopljen in dela kot mora :D  Å e nero dela kot treba, kr brasero je zajebaval :D
<Keko> Nič, pa grem na bonifiko nardit par krogov  :D
<zdobersek> nero? disc burner?
<Keko> yes yes. Mislim da sem dal 3.5 verzijo gor.
<miha> k3b!
<miha> mene neki zeza zadnje čase tole, noče praznega dvd najt.. verjetno crkuje? sam če najde, pa lepo zapiše
<lynxlynxlynx> men gre na živce, da mi določenih filmskih dvdjev sploh brat noče
<lynxlynxlynx> v bajti dela samo na enem kompu
<zdobersek> dd?
<miha> dd what
<zdobersek> dd.
<lynxlynxlynx> a misliš, da bi pomagal? bitna kopija, pomoje bi se vsi isto ravnali
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: spucaj lečo
<dz0ny> na ostalih
<zdobersek> z ddjem sem replyju na k3b & nero :>
<miha_> ma če ne dela, ne dela
<miha_> sj tud pečen cd zlo težko najde
<lynxlynxlynx> pa to ni en star cd narejen s starim pekačem, to je praktično nov dvd (how to train a dragon) nekje serijsko narejen
<lynxlynxlynx> prov silijo te v piratstvo
<miha_> za sebe pravim :)
<dz0ny> http://mosh.mit.edu/#techinfo
<Pepelka> Mosh: the mobile shell
<miha> http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57562288-71/burglar-wearing-electronic-tag-steals-laptop/
<Pepelka> Burglar wearing electronic tag steals laptop | Technically Incorrect - CNET News
<zdobersek> I says, who are the brave souls playing tf2 this fine evening?
<Keko> miha tud meni k3d ni delal, nisem mogo DVDja nardit niti CDja... zato sm dal nero 3.5 gor in lepo serial noter... laufa ko Å¡us :DDD
<dz0ny> uporabna zadeva http://www.google.com/insights/consumersurveys/how
<Pepelka> Google Consumer Surveys: How it works
<lynxlynxlynx> in kaj pobaše google? :)
<dz0ny> money
<dz0ny> nisem vedel da to sploh obstaja
<dz0ny> zdobersek: < CrazyLemon
<Keko> družba, obstaja morda kak program podoben: XQF-ju. game server browser. Meni ta xqf zmrzne vsakič ko dam tam refresh.
<dz0ny> nice http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/culture/2013/01/video-the-art-of-pickpocketing.html
<Pepelka> Video of Apollo Robbins Pickpocketing : The New Yorker
<Keko> Eno vprašanje... al se nisem prej zavzel al pa nevem. Zvok mam samo iz enega zvočnika + iz wofera. Eden ne dela
<Keko> wtf ?! :D
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=L5D7UuA6g7o
<Pepelka> Bus crashes into bridge and loses A/C - YouTube
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon:  CrazyLemon
<dz0ny> tale je pa lokalna http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=189500924528081
<Pepelka> 6. januar 2013 5:11 | Facebook
<Keko> CrazyLemon dz0ny  zdobersek LorD_DDooM em kak se da rešit to... 2+1 mam zvočnike in dela levi +1, desni ne dela.
<dz0ny> Keko: a zvočnik zihr dela?
<Keko> ja je delal prej... Aja tud slušalke mam in leva dela, desna ne.
<zdobersek> poglej v nastavitve za zvok, ce ti ne pipea zvok sam v en zvocnik
<zdobersek> i.e. da mas tisti bar na centru (torej grejo stvari v oba zvocnika, ne samo en).
<Keko> Ja je nastavljeno na sredino. to sem že prej gledal če je kaj premaknjeno. Če dam samo na desno stran sploh ni zvoka.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dz0ny Keko
<Keko> berem in vidim da ima še par folka isto težavo, rešitve še nobene nisem najdo
<LorD_DDooM> V nastavitvah zvoka bi moral imeti možnost nastavitve... Mode:Analog Stereo Output bi moralo delovati za 2.1
<Keko> Ja to imam nastavljeno
<zdobersek> uh, dons bi nas znal bit nekej
<Keko> http://ubuntuone.com/0GgqnziyWdbHCdIyrVG9kf
<CrazyLemon> Keko tudi sam imam 2+1 pa nimam težav.. in imam naštiman analog stereo output
<Keko> Ja nevem kaj to zajebava. Lahko da kaj teamspeak s tem povezan?
<CrazyLemon> da faq imaš ti tok kartic not
<LorD_DDooM> O_o
<zdobersek> JellyLemon!
<Keko> ne ta je integrirana .... ono dodatno sem pokno ven :D
<CrazyLemon> Keko ja..ampak bi mogla bit tam sam ena
<CrazyLemon> ti maš neki čudno to :D
<CrazyLemon> Keko kaj je na prvem mestu ?
<Keko> digital output (S/PDIF)
<Keko> eno vprašanje. Mogoče je teamspeak 3 kriv. Kak ga v celoti zbrišem :D Inštaliral sem ga nekak :D
<Keko> wget -O TeamSpeak.run http://goo.gl/oYUad
<Keko> chmod +x TeamSpeak.run
<Keko> ./TeamSpeak.run
<Keko> kak pa dam dol, kr se mi zdi da mogoče zarad tega ni zvok kot treba
<LorD_DDooM> Zakaj bi sploh hotel imeti Teamspeak gor? To je res najslabša opcija za voicetalk, sploh ker imaš native Mangler (ventrilo) in Mumble.
<Keko> LorD_DDooM Å¡vabi ga uporabljajo in debatiram z njimi prek ts3 :D
<Keko> No na kak način bi ga spravo dol. Oz. bom probal najprej PC restart, mogoče pomaga.
<LorD_DDooM> Ne vem kako si ga inštaliral..če je bil kak .deb paket ga odstraniš iz Software Centra
<Keko> Sem 3 vrstice višje napisal kak sm ga dal gor.
<Keko> brb
<sasa84> tf2.ubuntu.si
<sasa84> CrazyLemon iz da best!
<Keko> svašta.
<Keko> zvok začel delat takoj po reštartu... kr nekaj.
<sterna> to je pa tko k mas windowse.
<Keko> Hja jih nimam :D
<Keko> samo zanimivo. No ja, morem laufat dalje... brb
<dz0ny> winrar vs 7zip zip anrejen v linuxu (ni važno ali je rar,7zip, tar...) http://screencloud.net/v/g1AH #WTF
<Pepelka> ScreenCloud: Screenshot at 20:34:46
<sasa84> juhu LorD_DDooM
<LorD_DDooM> Hello sašika... a si imela kako fajn temo danes pri pridigi? :)
<sasa84> haha :D
<sasa84> itak :P
<sasa84> ritmškatla mi pa ful kreša zadn mescž
<sasa84> -ž
<zdobersek> hva zdj, tf2?
<zdobersek> dz0ny: CrazyLemon LorD_DDooM
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dhbiker tudi igra
<zdobersek> oh, oprosti dhbiker
<zdobersek> uni4dfx: ?
<dhbiker> a ?
<dhbiker> np zdobersek
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ti tozibaba nas pa assemlbjaj.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek negative..your turn
<uni4dfx> zdobersek kaj to Å¡pilate?
<zdobersek> Team Fortress 2
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: I CHOOSE YOU, CrazyLemon-CHU!
<zdobersek> al je obratno?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek obratno je
<CrazyLemon> I CHOOSE YOU!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dhbiker> jaz samo cakam da se skompajla par stvati
<dhbiker> stvari*
<dhbiker> gentoo pa to
<dhbiker> pa lahko gremo
<dhbiker> kaj Å¡pilate ?
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker ne.. ker zdobersek ni opravu svojega dela
<dhbiker> ok te pa ne
<zdobersek> jah, sem popingu vse, pa se ne aktivirate.
<dhbiker> te pa grem dalje compilat :P
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WV2xY7ixwro
<Pepelka> Key & Peele: Puppy Dog Ice-T - YouTube
<sasa84> fantje, a se je CrazyLemon mal popravu pr tf2?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny LorD_DDooM dhbiker join up!
<UbuntuSiWarrior> zdobersek vas vabi da se mu pridružite v igri TF2(TF2@mvm_decoy), trenutno igrajo CraziestLemon, zdobersek!
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny LorD_DDooM dhbiker !
<CrazyLemon> ffs!
<dhbiker> ja kaj zaj
<dhbiker> <dhbiker> te pa grem dalje compilat :P
<CrazyLemon> sej lahk compileas ter igras
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dhbiker> minuta da dokonča
<dhbiker> ne ker že neka druga delam
<dhbiker> pa cpu fajn žre
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] We Interview The Mechanig Development Team  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/UMBrm3b2qrI/we-interview-the-mechanig-development-team
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] We Interview The Mechanig Development Team  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/UMBrm3b2qrI/we-interview-the-mechanig-development-team
<sasa84> go CrazyLemon go CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ti je dougcas? :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, spremlam te...pa vidm d si prvi...pa te vzpodbujam...ker sam igraš
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sej ne igram?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ja kok pa je pol možn, d si prvi??
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 preberi kaj piše
<sasa84> jah, prvi si...sam ne vem, če je še kdo igral s tabo :P
<sasa84> pridno pančejte
<sasa84> nočka
<dz0ny> jutro
#ubuntu-si 2013-12-30
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejus: Re: GIMP 2.8.0 vs PHOTOSHOP CS5.5 EXTENDED  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41241/#p41241
<napsy_> dan
<Sky[x]> dan
<napsy_> kwa lepga se dogaja?
<Sky[x]> ej bolan pa od doma delamo :>
<napsy_> uh aja
<napsy_> js podobn, sam da nism bolan
<napsy_> jutr je tut normaln delovni dan?
<Sky[x]> jebemo doma bom mogu si nastimat si en servercek tok da bo vpn gor lavfov al pa en ruter k mi bo to umogoval
<Sky[x]> napsy_: jutr poste pa banke delajo do 12h
<Sky[x]> trgovine pa nekje do 17h tamanjse
<Sky[x]> tavleke pa nv
<napsy_> aa kul
<napsy_> da ne bom slucajn kj prepozn nabavlu
<napsy_> je se treba kako penino nabavt :)
<Sky[x]> jp jst tud :)
<kubanc> jov, a kdo ve kako pogledam lastnostni HDMi izhoda v terminalu
<napsy_> xrandr ?
<kubanc> napsy_, potrebujem za zvok...
<napsy_> alsamixer
<Lurker69> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lG2EDgn5i78
<Pepelka> 30c3: Sysadmins of the world, unite! (incomplete) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »This talk is incomplete due to network issues.Finally, the world is aware of the threat of mass surveillance and control, but we still have a fight on our ha...«
<Sky[x]> to pa nisme vedel da rabijo 2 dni da ti preklopijo telefonsko na iz simobila na mobitel :>
<Sky[x]> danes zjutrja dobil sms da bo jutri preklop narejen :>
<napsy_> :)
<lynxlynxlynx> "This talk is incomplete due to network issues." <-- bofh fail on a bofh talk
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Broker: LiBRE! časopis broj 20  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41242/#p41242
<Sky[x]> a priporocate kaksen ruter ali raspberry pi ?
<Sky[x]> ruter bom itak mogu kupt zard wirelessa :D
<dz0ny> e900 linksys
<dz0ny> cheap and powerfull
<dz0ny> rpi je pa bl za prah nabirat pa rozce zalivat :)
<Sky[x]> aha
<Sky[x]> dz0ny, pa kaj gor dam kak dd-wrt pa si lepo openvpn nastavim ?
<dz0ny> toamto.groov.pl
<dz0ny> tomato*
<dz0ny> to das gor
<Sky[x]> aha
<dz0ny> ddwrt se ne razvija vec
<Sky[x]> ql ql
<dz0ny> al pa openwrt
<dz0ny> ce mas rajsi cli
<dz0ny> sam ddwrt ja ne :>
<Sky[x]> aha
<Sky[x]> kaj pa je rzlika med E1200 ?
<Sky[x]> k vidm j razji za 10eur
<dz0ny> gigabit ethernet
<dz0ny> hm ne
<dz0ny> ne vem
<dz0ny> zgleda da nic
<dz0ny> Flash ROM   4 MB
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> e900 ga ma 8mb
<Sky[x]> jp
 * dz0ny bo dobil zivcni zlom zarad tega seleniuma
<Sky[x]> a ce ga sedja narocim ga grem lahko se danes iskat na mimovrste v skaldisce ?
<dz0ny> verjetn
<Sky[x]> ql pol bom pa kr narocu :)
<dz0ny> poklic prej ne
<Sky[x]> ravno delam to
<Sky[x]> ti zaupam dz0ny in ne bom sploh nic drugega gledal sam tole vzel :D
<dz0ny> only fools and horses
<dz0ny> also oksimoron je oksimoron
<dz0ny> my head hurts now
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> sej bom se pogledla mal da vim kaj ma kej :D
<Sky[x]> Če je izdelek na zalogi v našem centralnem skladišču, ga lahko z oddajo spletnega naročila, ki je potrjeno najkasneje do 13.00 lahko še isti dan prevzameš tudi v naši poslovalnici v BTC-ju. Predvidoma po 15. uri boš o osebnem prevzemu obveščen preko e-pošte ali SMS-a.
<Sky[x]> grr morm poklicat hitr
<dz0ny> Sky[x] > ravno delam to // a so vse linije zasedene?
<Sky[x]> zgleda :(
<Sky[x]> sekr so vsi zaedeni
<dz0ny> twitter?
<CrazyLemon> facebook?
<Sky[x]> naroceno :>
<Sky[x]> so se oglasil
<Sky[x]> rekla deklica da nej cimprej narocim da potrdijo ..
<dz0ny> na /privmsg moram formo za bančno kartico nardit
<Sky[x]> hehe :D
<Sky[x]> ti bom kar tukaj napisal stevilko cc :D
<Sky[x]> nic delat se mal
<Sky[x]> je fajn od doma delat :P
<anny> nihče ne manjka
<anny> kar je super!
<dz0ny> anny: sem pa mislil da bos CrazyLemon-a pogresala
<CrazyLemon> hm? :)
<dz0ny> < anny> nihče ne manjka
<dz0ny> < anny> kar je super!
<dz0ny> 13:06 CrazyLemon left the chat room.
<anny> saj vemo, da pozno vstaja :)
<CrazyLemon> sej sploh ni opazila da sase ni :D zakaj mislis da bi opazila tega da mene ni :D
<CrazyLemon> anny a poznaš tisto 'ko rano rani rano dan zajebe' ? :))
<anny> pustimo te pančkat
<anny> CrazyLemon, je ta črnogorska?
<CrazyLemon> anny ne vem :D
<dz0ny> rana ura slovenskih fantov grob...
<anny> punce niso vštete
<dz0ny> kje
<anny> v slovenskih fantov grob
<dz0ny> sej so zraven
<dz0ny> k jih spravjo v grob
<dz0ny> :>
<anny> aw
<anny> punce slovenskih fantov grob?
<dz0ny> dejansko zenske dlje zivijo
<anny> le zakaj?
<dz0ny> anny: em ti povej...
<anny> zato ker navsezgodaj telovadim z 9 kilskimi utežmi?
<dz0ny> ti si prevec od norme
<dz0ny> splošne populacije
<CrazyLemon> lej jo kako se rada hvali s svojimi utežmi .. anny js lahk dvignem vsaj 18kg!!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<anny> aw
<dz0ny> z enim prstom :)
<dz0ny> bo reku
<anny> ni važno, če jih dvigneš, važno je kolikokrat?
<CrazyLemon> to je irrelevant :>
<dz0ny> 35kg 1800x
<dz0ny> sem pa shujašal za 10kg
<dz0ny> pa spal sem ene 10h
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny v enem dnevu?
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> delo v proizvodnji na normo
<dz0ny> korita ...
<anny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yop0XgwfJ9s
<Pepelka> Girl does Men's Health SPARTACUS Workout - YouTube
<Pepelka> »You Can Now Train LIVE with me ONLINE via http://www.powhow.com/classes/myomy-fitness http://myomytv.com takes on this great full body workout. Check out my ...«
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: so pa zdej vse roboti prevzel
<dz0ny> ze kaksne pet let
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zanimivo.. največ kar sm js podobno fizičnega delal so bili pladnji s potico :D tko da je bilo ~40kg * 16 pladnjev na vozicek *4 vozicka v enem dnevu
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e *2.. ker sm ga naprej dal dol pa nazaj gor
<dz0ny> najboljše delo v proizvodnji je bilo za avtomatom
<dz0ny> kjer samo daješ elemente skupaj
<CrazyLemon> to je preveč monotono :)
<dz0ny> pa zraven skoraj revijo lahko bereš
<dz0ny> i was rocking with discman
<CrazyLemon> js se ne spomnem najboljšega dela v proizvodnji :D
<CrazyLemon> nisem kaj preveč "užival"
<dz0ny> mja to da sem užival je bilo samo eno leto
<dz0ny> pol sem pa kvihtal vsak dan
<dz0ny> pa z zajebanti se ubadal
<anny> jaz se spomnim dela v pekarni
<dz0ny> aja pa pil so ga skoz
<CrazyLemon> meni je bilo kul drobtine delat.. ker mi ni noben težil.. razn v primeru ko je zmanjkalo drobtin :D
<dz0ny> tisto povprecje 35l na osebo v sloveniji ni nc presenetljivega pol
<anny> delavci so zgrabili kos kruha, iztrgali sredico ven, skorjo vrgli v smeti in si iz tistega mehkega naredili sendvič
<CrazyLemon> anny weirdos..v pekarni je svež kruh..skorje tako rekoč sploh ni :)
<anny> seveda je
<CrazyLemon> na hlebčkih je ni
<CrazyLemon> na francoskih pa.. tudi ne.. vsaj ko so vroče ne :)
<anny> hrano stran metat...ccc
<anny> bil je pa res bel kruh
<anny> niso se ukvarjali z rezanjem
<CrazyLemon> pekarne pač! :)
<CrazyLemon> lanč tajm
<dz0ny> sem prebral lačn tam
<anny> lačn tajm
 * anny je arašide
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dz0ny l4d2 zvečer?
<dz0ny> kaj?
<CrazyLemon> Ali bi igral left for dead 2 zvečer?
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> kaj
<dz0ny>  bi igral :)
<dz0ny> mapo kampanjo
<dz0ny> jaz bi sel tist lotr mapo
<dz0ny> tisto .
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny meni je vseeno
<CrazyLemon> bo pa mernik pršu zvečer na irc
<yang> v rasici gameljne lepi moski in zenski puloverji zadnji kosi po 11 eur
<dz0ny> epp alert...
<dz0ny> yang: neumesna no
<idioterna> zakaj neumesna
<idioterna> sej mogoce je na ksnm pulovrju pingvin
<idioterna> stavim da nisi pomislu na to!
<idioterna> zal rasica nima dobrih materialov
<pitko> dan
<dz0ny> idioterna: :)
<pitko> pa kva so te NSA BOGOVI AL KAJ
<pitko> ?!
<pitko> da lahko delajo kar čjo?
<dz0ny> pitko: bogov ni
<pitko> to je tako rečeno
<pitko> :)
<pitko> kdo da nim pooblastila da lahko delajo vse to?
<dz0ny> nsa pac pocne to kar kongres rece da je treba delat
<pitko> in odgovarjal tut ne bodo
<dz0ny> zakaj
<dz0ny> sej niso nc nardil kar nebi smel
<pitko> pa berem zdej že 2 dni kake pizdarije dobesedno delajo
<dz0ny> moralno je druga zgodba
<pitko> kaj presliškovanje ni kaznivo
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> z strani drzave
<pitko> da majo že tok poatkov
<dz0ny> v imenu varnosti
<pitko> preveč
<dz0ny> sej bo tud pr nas zakon
<dz0ny> k ti bodo lahko trojanca namesti l:>
<pitko> aja to ja
<pitko> zakja je pol kaznivo če recimo jaz nevem shekam
<pitko> karkoli
<pitko> recimo telekom
<CrazyLemon> kdo pa pravi da je kaznivo
<dz0ny> dokazi da si v imenu varnosti drzavljanov
<CrazyLemon> če te ne dobijo ni kaznivo
<pitko> al pa hacom
<pitko> tole je zame ful sporno
<pitko> nevem no
<pitko> kr delajo kar čjo
<dz0ny> ^^ ti kot oseba ne mores nc pocet
<pitko> in pol pridejo glupi slovenci
<dz0ny> to lahko samo agenti v imenu in s pooblastilom drzave
<pitko> pa rečejo dejmo še mi
<pitko> postit da mi trojanca nasnamejo na komp
<pitko> zakaj pa ne
<dz0ny> pitko: sej to ze od vedno lahko
<dz0ny> ce preiskovalni sodnik rece
<dz0ny> prikrito mu sledite
<dz0ny> ti bodo :>
<dz0ny> pa ves zakaj?
<pitko> nevem
<dz0ny> a so ti kdaj razlozil stebre upravljanja
<pitko> ne
<dz0ny> oblas se deli na sodno, zakonodajno in izvršno
<pitko> aja
<dz0ny> oblast
<pitko> to ja :D
<pitko> to pa vem :)
<dz0ny> no
<pitko> to je ok ql
<dz0ny> 1. sodstvo, 2. parlament, 3. organi pregona
<pitko> ampak kdo da NSA ta pooblastila
<pitko> da lahko dela to celem svetu
<dz0ny> ustava + parlament(kongres)
<dz0ny> tko kot da sovi
<dz0ny> pr nas
<dz0ny> sej to vsi pocnejo
<pitko> kje je pa morala?
<dz0ny> a morala je kje zapisana?
<dz0ny> :>
<pitko> neke ljudi za človekove pravice  pa to mamo
<pitko> k to pa ne drži nč
<dz0ny> ja sam to so samostojni agenti
<dz0ny> majo samo zelo specifične "vzvode"
<dz0ny> pa se to sodni pa zakonodajni oblasti ni vsec
<pitko> nevem no men je hevcno
<dz0ny> jah spremeni sistem
<dz0ny> protestiraj :)
<pitko> bomo pa tor uporabljal
<pitko> :P
<dz0ny> ^^ here lies the problem
<pitko> mislm deep internet
<dz0ny> ker je lazje spremni navade, kot pa oblast prisilit da nekaj spremeni
<dz0ny> pitko: priznam da te zavajam
<pitko> :)
<dz0ny> ti kot drzavljan slovenije ne mores spremenit nic
<idioterna> valda da lahko
<pitko> žal imaš prov
<idioterna> od kje vam ideja da ne mors nc spremenit
<dz0ny> idioterna: ne mores ker smo v eu
<idioterna> ja in?
<idioterna> ful nacinov je kako spremenis stvari
<idioterna> jsm ze spremenu eno
<idioterna> software patentov v EU kr nimamo
<dz0ny> lahko kot državljan eu :)
<idioterna> ceprav so se zlo trudl jih uvest
<dz0ny> lokalne vlade so samo upravne
<dz0ny> razen madzarska mal po svoje scije
<idioterna> to nicesar ne spremeni
<dz0ny> true
<dz0ny> se vedno se moras organizirat
<dz0ny> samo na vecjem parketu
<pitko> V posmeh vsemu ogorčenju je ameriško sodišče razsodilo v tožbi ACLU zoper NSA zaradi hranjenja prometnih podatkov razsodilo v prid NSA (po 215. členu Patriot Acta). Drugo zvezno sodišče pa je dva tedna pred tem prisluškovanje telefonskim pogovorom razglasilo za nezakonito. Medtem se telefonski operaterji v ZDA upirajo zamisli, da bi morali sami shranjevati prometne podatke za NSA.
<pitko> kaj so normalni!!?!
<pitko> -.-
<dz0ny> sej un je rekel da je privacy ena od človekovih pravic
<dz0ny> UN*
<pitko> no?
<dz0ny> sam jebes ko so ti pravice odzvete takoj ko storis prekrsek
<idioterna> pitko: kaj je narobe?
<idioterna> pitko: zakaj nisi protestiral proti patriot actu?
<idioterna> to so ze leta 2002 sprejel
<idioterna> aja hm
<pitko> veš kok sm bil jaz star takrat :D
<pitko> :)
<idioterna> sej ti nisi US citizen?
<idioterna> pol se te to itak ne tice
<pitko> za moje pojme so šli mal predaleč
<dz0ny> pitko: kar se mas ti za sekirat je EU in Slovenija
<pitko> kr vse poprek
<pitko> jaz bom zase že poskrbel
<pitko> bom začel pa uporabljat tako zloglasna "kriminalna orodja" tor in podobno
<pitko> če tor nebo dost kar tut vidm da majo
<pitko> bomo pa Å¡e kej bol deep najdl
<dz0ny> jah sej ni vazno kaj mas pa kaj uporabljas
<dz0ny> ker si v prekrsu tud za nazaj
<dz0ny> prekrsku tud za nazaj
<dz0ny> lahko cez 30 pogruntajo
<dz0ny> 30 let
<dz0ny> aha ta je hekal takrat
<dz0ny> poglejmo ce to tud zdej pocne
<dz0ny> aha pocne nekaj podobnega
<dz0ny> zakon pravi ne mse
<dz0ny> gremo lepo v kolonijo na mars delat
<dz0ny> :>
<pitko> :D
<pitko> ma ja sej to je vse res
<pitko> zanima me če se bo kej google upru
<pitko> mal se je kao
<dz0ny> in public eyes
<dz0ny> po zakonu mora bit tiho in sodelvoat z nsa
<dz0ny> sodelovati*
<idioterna> pitko: "kej bol deep najdl"
<idioterna> ni dovolj
<idioterna> nardit je treba.
<idioterna> ne najdt.
<pitko> se bodo najdel ljudje
<idioterna> ne racunat na to
<dz0ny> tisti ljudje lahko delajo za nsa :)
<dz0ny> recmo RSA
<dz0ny> pitko: vsak human made sistem ima napake
<dz0ny> tko da z nicemer nisi varen
<idioterna> treba bo jit v partizane
<idioterna> ne sam cakat da gre kdo drug
<dz0ny> d:
<dz0ny> pitko: https://github.com/poppingtonic/greenwald-30c3-keynote/blob/master/transcript/transcript.md
<pitko> :)
<Pepelka> greenwald-30c3-keynote/transcript/transcript.md at master · poppingtonic/greenwald-30c3-keynote · GitHub
<Pepelka> »greenwald-30c3-keynote - Glenn Greenwald's keynote at 30C3 (the 30th edition of the Chaos Communications Congress).«
<dz0ny> idioterna: pol bos pa terorist
<dz0ny> ker protestiras proti sistemu
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a je video keynotea? :)
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://media.ccc.de/browse/congress/2013/30C3_-_5360_-_en_-_saal_2_-_201312281600_-_script_your_car_-_felix_tmbinc_domke.html
<Pepelka> CCC-TV - Script Your Car!
<Pepelka> »Video Streaming Portal des Chaos Computer Clubs«
<dz0ny> meh
<dz0ny> klikn 30c3
<pitko> hudo
<pitko> :)
<dz0ny> http://media.ccc.de/browse/congress/2013/30C3_-_5622_-_en_-_saal_1_-_201312271930_-_30c3_keynote_-_glenn_greenwald_-_frank.html
<Pepelka> CCC-TV - 30c3 Keynote
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEJIR0-KJu0
<Pepelka> »Video Streaming Portal des Chaos Computer Clubs«
<Pepelka> Glenn Greenwald Keynote on 30c3 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Hamburg. 27 December 2013. I accidently wrote Berlin last night. Corrected now :)«
<idioterna> dz0ny: jebiga
<idioterna> vsak terorist je freedom fighter
<pitko> python je zanimivo
<pitko> zanimiv*
<pitko> jaz ga mam letos
<pitko> sam me je jebal na začetku
<pitko> k to cejevsk razmišlanje
<pitko> prideš v python se vse poršu :D
<idioterna> zanimiv
<idioterna> men se ni nc porusl
<pitko> ker jezik od cja si pisal?
<napsy_> :)
<pitko> nam je tut predavatlej reku gospodine demšar da
<pitko> bomo mel mal probleme :D
<idioterna> a?
<pitko> si pisal prov c?
<pitko> v pythonu se da vse poenostavt :D
<idioterna> zacel sm z logo, pascal, c, lisp, c++, python, java, php, perl, c#, erlang, haskell
<napsy_> c99 ;)
<pitko> uu
<pitko> :D
<pitko> k nisi ti fizik?
<pitko> :)
<idioterna> se v scalo, ocaml pa go se morm mal bl naucit
<idioterna> sm fizik ja
<idioterna> nobenga od teh jezikov se nism v soli ucil
<pitko> zakva je to?
<pitko> haskell
<idioterna> haskell je zanimiv jezik
<idioterna> en od teh novih funkcijskih jezikov
<pitko> zakaj ga uporabljaš
<idioterna> erlang je pa zlo nice za jit se concurrency
<idioterna> za analiticne stvari delat predvsem
<pitko> pol bol za teke robustne programe
<pitko> :)
<pitko> hm zanimivo
<pitko> veš kva je fora mal se razlikojejo določene stvari v pythonu pa v c jevskih jezikih
<idioterna> tut erlang je functional
<pitko> v mislih mam delovanje for zanke recimo kake tabele python ma list
<pitko> pa oop je tut drgač
<pitko> imenski prostori
<pitko> drgača ja če razmeš problem ga boš napisu v kerem koli jeziku itq
<lynxlynx> mal slabe primere si dal, če primerjaš c++
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Hands On with the ZaReason Zeto Compact Gaming PC  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/5vxDlsiumb0/hands-zareason-zeto-compact-gaming-pc
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: morda.
<sasa84> ooo zdobersek
<lynxlynx> http://www.eventus.si/o_podjetju/kje_se_nahajamo
<Pepelka> Lokacija - Eventus Sistemi
<idioterna> sploh nism vedu da je tam eventus zdej
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dont be a party pooper
<dz0ny> .apt npm
<jabuk> npm, node-npmlog
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: upam, da bom zmogel
<zdobersek> tam, ob devetih recimo
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a si zlomu roko?
<CrazyLemon> 9 is late
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a si star 12 let?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek februarja bom 13!
<zdobersek> .plosk
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/zumSlIA.gif
<zdobersek> ti si nasa prihodnost
<CrazyLemon> that makes me sad :))
<dz0ny> 13*2.3 ?
<zdobersek> hm?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a bos 30 star?
<zdobersek> whoa
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny naah :)
<CrazyLemon> nism pa mlad ne!
<dz0ny> http://asoftmurmur.com/
<Pepelka> A Soft Murmur
<dz0ny> awesome
<zdobersek> kasneje, staroste
<CrazyLemon> lejt kiddo
<yang> Evo svojih 20 eur novoletnega zapitka sem danes raje podaril brezdomcu
<yang> Bom lepo doma za novo leto, ne bom zapravljal
<idioterna> novoletni zapitek?
<CrazyLemon> yang kako ne boš zapravljal..sej si pravkar zapravil 20€
<CrazyLemon> ko smo že pri zapravljanju
<CrazyLemon> http://www.slovenskenovice.si/crni-scenarij/doma/video-v-kopru-domnevni-invalidi-na-veliko-zicajo-za-denar
<Pepelka> VIDEO: V Kopru domnevni invalidi na veliko žicajo za denar | Slovenskenovice.si
<Pepelka> »Šlo naj bi za organizirano skupino profesionalnih zmikavtov.«
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1520678_10152165860777269_782935767_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e slika
<R33D3M33R> pozdrav
<dz0ny> no one here
 * dz0ny goes away
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek itak pride ob 9ih!
<CrazyLemon> a ga zamenjamo z damirjem?
<dz0ny> jaz lahko tud pocakam do 9ish
<dz0ny> mam tole Code Coverage Report Methods: 17.65% ( 3/17) Lines: 6.38% ( 12/188)
<dz0ny> tko da min i dolgcas
<R33D3M33R> meni je vseeno
<CrazyLemon> js mam tole https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBxeSmBBdfg
<Pepelka> Hacking the Czech Parliament via SMS [30c3] - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Hacking the Czech Parliament via SMS A parliamentary drama of 223 actors The Czech art collective Ztohoven' project "Moral Reform" was accomplished in collab...«
<dz0ny> in background https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txRdOjgokQ4
<Pepelka> Backdoors, Government Hacking and The Next Crypto Wars [30c3] - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Backdoors, Government Hacking and The Next Crypto Wars Law enforcement agencies claim they are "going dark". Encryption technologies have finally been deploy...«
<R33D3M33R> ej, a ima kdo kak source engine Å¡pil na ntfs particiji?
<dz0ny> nope
<dz0ny> se pa spomnim da sem moral lowercase all
<R33D3M33R> jaz imam namreč 100+ FPS, ampak dokler se ne vse v RAM naloada imam obupne lag spike
<R33D3M33R> torej vsak nov zvok, eksplozija ali podobno, zabije FPS dol
<R33D3M33R> nalaga se pa igra tudi absurdno dolgo
<dz0ny> cfq?
<dz0ny> or deadline?
<R33D3M33R> ?
<dz0ny> ker scheduler mas?
<R33D3M33R> pojma nimam :)
<R33D3M33R> ukaz da to pridobim?
<dz0ny> cat /sys/block/sda/queue/scheduler
<dz0ny> probi z cfq
<R33D3M33R> noop [deadline] cfq
<R33D3M33R> aha, očitno je deadline?
<dz0ny> standard pol
<dz0ny> jaz mam za llvm noop
<dz0ny> in se pozna da ni tolk slišat
<dz0ny> lahko malo testiraš
<R33D3M33R> hm, torej ti mi priporočaš cfq?
<R33D3M33R> torej sudo echo cfq > /sys/block/sdb/queue/scheduler
<dz0ny> to je sam za pisanje
<dz0ny> echo noop > /sys/block/sda/queue/scheduler
<dz0ny> spremeniš poženi probaš
<dz0ny> not better
<dz0ny> pol je kaj drugega
<R33D3M33R> aha, ja, meni je bolj važno hitro branje
<R33D3M33R> samo Å¡e vedno sem mnenja, da je kriv ntfs-3g
<dz0ny> noatime?
<R33D3M33R> v bistvu imam vklopljeno defaults
<dz0ny_> iotop
<dz0ny_> med tem ko igras
<dz0ny_> ti bo vec povedal
<R33D3M33R> UUID=56DC7647DC762183   /media/Podatki  ntfs-3g defaults,locale=sl_SI.UTF-8     0       0
<R33D3M33R> saj drugače sem spremljal v sistemskem nadzorniku
<R33D3M33R> vsakič, ko je špil zaštekal, je bil peak v disk reads
<R33D3M33R> in potem ko se v ram vse naloži, neha štekati
<R33D3M33R> na začetku torej šteka vsakič ko kdo kaj zine
<dz0ny_> a ce je pa na ext{34} je pa ok?
<R33D3M33R> nisem preizkušal
<R33D3M33R> imam premalo prostora :)
<zdobersek> ohai
<zdobersek> much early
<zdobersek> such devotion
<zdobersek> wow
<R33D3M33R> pač ta disk si delim z Win7
<R33D3M33R> zato je ntfs
<R33D3M33R> aja, dz0ny_, a moram rebootat, remountat, narediti karkoli ko spremenim scheduler?
<dz0ny_> nope
<dz0ny_> aja ce mate ssdje je pa fiops ftw
<dz0ny_> tko vsaj pravijo
<R33D3M33R> nimam Å¡e :)
<dz0ny_> in lame terms
<dz0ny_> deadline vse na enkrat
<dz0ny_> cfq in batches by priority
<dz0ny_> noop kukr pac pase
<dz0ny_> fiops protizira branje pred pisanjem, manjse file pred velikimi
<CrazyLemon> kaj zdaj..shall we or shall we not
<R33D3M33R> jaz čakam, da se zmigate :P
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R jah ti se igraš s schedulerjem..tko da mi čakamo tebe :D
<R33D3M33R> nisi Å¡e v igri, tak da psst :P
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: gres al se pridruzis ob 9is
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: rebootam v game sys
<R33D3M33R> cudno :)
<R33D3M33R> mislim da je povezavo dol vrglo
<CrazyLemon> mah steam neki zaj..
<dz0ny_> mhm
<dz0ny_> blocked server zgleda
<dz0ny_> https://db.tt/uRVrTsys
<Pepelka> Dropbox - Screenshot at 2013-12-30 20:53:09.png
<dz0ny_> :)
<R33D3M33R> hehehe :)
<R33D3M33R> Lolipop chainsaw massacre? :)
<dz0ny_> fuck spet bo treba server postavit
<dz0ny_> drugace se ne da normalno igrat
<R33D3M33R> omg
<dz0ny_> ?
<CrazyLemon> am.. sam bi poskusu druge mape
<CrazyLemon> dokler ti ne najde free strežnika
<dz0ny_> mja sej je isto
<dz0ny_> ni free streznika
<dz0ny_> so sam public
<dz0ny_> in me mremo stirje igrat
<dz0ny_> ker je ze zaseden
<CrazyLemon> free as in open :)
<dz0ny_> k sta vsaj 2-3 je gor
<R33D3M33R> saj zdaj nekaj loada ... morda pa bo :)
<CrazyLemon> naah :)
<CrazyLemon> predolgo loada
<R33D3M33R> meni neki consistency error izvrže
<CrazyLemon> same here
<dz0ny_> naj bo eden drug pol lobby
<dz0ny_> pa me povabi :)
<CrazyLemon> naj vsak naredi svoj lobby in išče strežnik :D
<dz0ny_> ja ne poamga k bo prioritiziral na ome missing server
<dz0ny_> ewo
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: pohit zdej
<R33D3M33R> zdaj pa bo :)
<R33D3M33R> nekaj melje :)
<dz0ny_> lol CrazyLemon + zdobersek https://db.tt/uRVrTsys
<Pepelka> Dropbox - Screenshot at 2013-12-30 20:53:09.png
<dz0ny_> https://db.tt/IrC4KjpB
<Pepelka> Dropbox - Screenshot at 2013-12-30 21:04:12.png
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: Re: odstranitev ppa-ja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41243/#p41243
<sasa84> dz0ny_, jst pa ne morm igrat :(
<dz0ny_> sasa84: a si vidla kako zdobbie humpa CrazyLemon-a?
<sasa84> dz0ny_, v zdobbie nism nikol dvomla :P
<dz0ny_> d:
<sasa84> jst bi hotla 1x vidt, če sm boljša kt crazy
<R33D3M33R> hmm
<sasa84> zto k tega pa res vsak namaha :P
<sasa84> oj R33D3M33R :D
<sasa84> ups
<R33D3M33R> o sasa84
<sasa84> lupus in fabulaaaaaaa ---> CrazyLemon
<sasa84> oz. lu(m)pus :D
<R33D3M33R> sasa84: a ti imaš l4d2?
<sasa84> nimam :(
<R33D3M33R> ahjej
<sasa84> pa steam mi ne dela :(
<R33D3M33R> hmmm
<sasa84> nek open gl rgb...itd
<R33D3M33R> aja
<sasa84> :\
<R33D3M33R> no, potem ti l4d2 tudi nebi :)
<sasa84> you are so kind R33D3M33R :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 star gonilnik uporabljaš
<dz0ny_> http://i.imgur.com/unbEGri.jpg
<sasa84> mogla bi kej novga namestit za kartico a ne?
<dz0ny_> kaj pa mas zdej?
<sasa84> kej zloudat od radeona in namestit... ampak tile postopki me kr mal skrbijo :P
<R33D3M33R> katero točno?
<dz0ny_> sudo apt-get isntall fglry-updates
<dz0ny_> fglrx
<dz0ny_> ne fglry
<R33D3M33R> najbrž je kaka stara grafična
<R33D3M33R> potem mora dodati makson96 ppa
<R33D3M33R> al kaj je že
<sasa84>  glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<sasa84> OpenGL vendor string: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
<sasa84> OpenGL renderer string: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4300 Series
<sasa84> OpenGL version string: 3.3.11627 Compatibility Profile Context
<sasa84> OpenGL shading language version string: 3.30
<sasa84> OpenGL extensions:
<R33D3M33R> za legacy
<R33D3M33R> ta ppa je zate: https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrx
<Pepelka> AMD Catalyst Legacy : Tomasz Makarewicz
<R33D3M33R> imam hd4350 sam v htpcju in dela bp
<R33D3M33R> no, vsaj v 12.04 je :)
<R33D3M33R> zdaj imam opensource driver
<sasa84> R33D3M33R, a sam tale ppa mi namestila?
<sasa84> oz. dodala +updejtala?
<sasa84> d me ne bo jutr čaku black screen :P
<R33D3M33R> ja, navodila imaš gor
<R33D3M33R> za 13.10 je pa drugače
<R33D3M33R> je tudi link
<sasa84> Ubuntu 12.04.3 is not supported.
<sasa84> jst mam 12.04
<R33D3M33R> aja, Å¡koda
<R33D3M33R> sicer pa na 12.04 tak namestiš tistega iz skladišča
<R33D3M33R> mislim da bi moglo delati tudi za hd4350
<sasa84> a d namesti uno od catalysta?
<R33D3M33R> ja, samo da pogledam
<CrazyLemon> vprašanje če je tvoja kartica podprta
<sasa84> k pride že v prog. središču
<R33D3M33R> aja, nope
<R33D3M33R> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Precise_Installation_Guide
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Precise Installation Guide - cchtml.com
<R33D3M33R> ne bo šloi najbrž
<R33D3M33R> ne vem, maksona lahko sprobaš, good luck :)
<R33D3M33R> ali pa 12.6 legacy
<dz0ny_> ahaha
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: bo infected
<R33D3M33R> kul, že pripravljam šibrovko :D
<sasa84> a vas lohk človk kje gleda? :P
 * sasa84 bi rada vidla, kok R33D3M33R spraši rit s šibrovko CrazyLemon -u :P
<sasa84> no... naslednji laptop bo bl prilagojen ubuntuju :)
<sasa84> ampak... majo eni še večje probleme :P
<sasa84> men vsaj dela zaenkrat :>
<zdobbie> mah
<zdobbie> men se je sesul, zdej je pa igra zapolnjena
<dz0ny_> https://db.tt/h7yMZWyA
<dz0ny_> zdobbie: ni
<Pepelka> Dropbox - Screenshot at 2013-12-30 21:53:37.png
<dz0ny_> sasa84: ^^
<zdobbie> ne morem rejoinat
<sasa84> uuuu
<dz0ny_> haha jaz se pa nad CrazyLemon spravljam
<dz0ny_> zdobbie: hitr
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga ga spet matra
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: apu :)?
<R33D3M33R> mah ta versus je beda
<dz0ny_> d:
<dz0ny_> kaj skoraj bi zmagal
<dz0ny_> sam se tisto kanto bi prnesu
<R33D3M33R> jah, skoraj ... :)
<dz0ny_> kanta je 100 pik
<dz0ny_> cel zaddnji level je tolk ko vsi posamezni skupaj
<R33D3M33R> jah, enega so poownali, pa potem nismo mogli več
<R33D3M33R> meni je konkretno zagrelo grafično
<R33D3M33R> CrazyLemon: pomojem se ti nekaj pregreva
<R33D3M33R> mogoče celo RAM
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R meril sem temperaturo procesorja pa  ne gre čez 50°
<CrazyLemon> temp. rama pa ne znam zmerit :)
<R33D3M33R> ram z roko potipaš, ampak se razelektri prej
<R33D3M33R> mogoče se tudi kak north ali pa southbridge pregreva
<R33D3M33R> potipaj hladilna rebra
<R33D3M33R> katero matično imaš?
<CrazyLemon> asrock smth
<R33D3M33R> aha, no kakorkoli že, najbrž imaš hladilna rebra na čipovju
<R33D3M33R> potipaj tudi te
<CrazyLemon> če bi bila temperatura pol bi to vedno se dogajalo
<CrazyLemon> včeraj sem igral..pa dva dni nazaj tudi
<CrazyLemon> pa nič
<R33D3M33R> hm, ne vem
<CrazyLemon> js tudi ne..ampak čutim da se odgovor skriva pred tvjem!
<CrazyLemon> lp
<R33D3M33R> ajde
<dz0ny_> .apt boostlib
<dz0ny_> .apt boost
<jabuk> boost-build, boostpythongenerator, boostpythongenerator-dbg
<dz0ny_> .apt libboost
<jabuk> libboost-all-dev, libboost-atomic-dev, libboost-atomic1.53-dev, libboost-atomic1.53.0, libboost-atomic1.54-dev, libboost-atomic1.54.0, libboost-chrono-dev, libboost-chrono1.48-dev, libboost-chrono1.48.0, libboost-chrono1.49-dev, libboost-chrono1.49.0, libboost-chrono1.50-dev, libboost-chrono1.50.0, libboost-chrono1.53-dev, libboost-chrono1.53.0, libboost-chrono1.54-dev, libboost-chrono1.54.0, libboost-context-dev, libboost-context1.53-dev, libboost-conte
<jabuk> 54.0, libboost-coroutine-dev, libboost-coroutine1.54-dev, libboost-date-time-dev, libboost-date-time1.40-dev, libboost-date-time1.40.0, libboost-date-time1.46-dev, libboost-date-time1.46.1, libboost-date-time1.48-dev, libboost-date-time1.48.0, libboost-date-time1.49-dev, libboost-date-time1.49.0, libboost-date-time1.50-dev, libboost-date-time1.50.0, libboost-date-time1.53-dev, libboost-date-time1.53.0, libboost-date-time1.54-dev, libboost-date-time1.54.0
<jabuk> xception-dev, libboost-exception1.50-dev, libboost-exception1.50.0, libboost-exception1.53-dev, libboost-exception1.54-dev, libboost-filesystem-dev, libboost-filesystem1.40-dev, libboost-filesystem1.40.0, libboost-filesystem1.46-dev, libboost-filesystem1.46.1, libboost-filesystem1.48-dev, libboost-filesystem1.48.0, libboost-filesystem1.49-dev, libboost-filesystem1.49.0, libboost-filesystem1.50-dev, libboost-filesystem1.50.0, libboost-filesystem1.53-dev, 
<jabuk> , libboost-filesystem1.54.0, libboost-geometry-utils-perl, libboost-graph-dev, libboost-graph-parallel-dev, libboost-graph-parallel1.46-dev, libboost-graph-parallel1.46.1, libboost-graph-parallel1.48-dev, libboost-graph-parallel1.48.0, libboost-graph-parallel1.49-dev, libboost-graph-parallel1.49.0, libboost-graph-parallel1.50-dev, libboost-graph-parallel1.50.0, libboost-graph-parallel1.53-dev, libboost-graph-parallel1.53.0, libboost-graph-parallel1.54-de
<jabuk> ev, libboost-graph1.40.0, libboost-graph1.46-dev, libboost-graph1.46.1, libboost-graph1.48-dev, libboost-graph1.48.0, libboost-graph1.49-dev, libboost-graph1.49.0, libboost-graph1.50-dev, libboost-graph1.50.0, libboost-graph1.53-dev, libboost-graph1.53.0, libboost-graph1.54-dev, libboost-graph1.54.0, libboost-iostreams-dev, libboost-iostreams1.40-dev, libboost-iostreams1.40.0, libboost-iostreams1.46-dev, libboost-iostreams1.46.1, libboost-iostreams1.48-d
<jabuk> ev, libboost-iostreams1.49.0
#ubuntu-si 2013-12-31
<NiceLurk> http://www.dailydot.com/politics/nsa-backdoor-iphone-access-camera-mic-appelbaum/
<Pepelka> The Daily Dot - The NSA has nearly complete backdoor access to Apple's iPhone
<Pepelka> »SMS messages, location, camera, hot mic. The NSA can see it all.«
<napsy_> dan
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Wega: Re: V Kubuntu ni posodobitev  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41244/#p41244
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<idioterna> o
<sasa84> živjo idioterna :)
<sasa84> kok je moj zlati fant?
<idioterna> pojma nimam
<idioterna> zdobersek?
<idioterna> sej ga sploh tle ni.
<sasa84> idioterna, zadnč sm vidla kaj ma moj sosed vtetoviran na roki :P
<Sky[x]> tebe ? :D
<sasa84> jutro Sky[x] :P
<idioterna> sasa84: verjetno se to nanasa na penis?
<sasa84> na nadlaht si je vtetoviral... moški spolni ud ;>
<sasa84> mhm
<idioterna> k vtetoviran ma se precej drugih reci
<sasa84> jp
<sasa84> same odbite stvari :)
<idioterna> sam najbrz niso tolk kontroverzne
<sasa84> nope... islandija ni kontroverzna :)
<Sky[x]> evo zrihtal Telefon danes dokonca :
<Sky[x]> :)
<sasa84> nexusa?
<sasa84> kolk pa 4ko prodajaš? :P
<idioterna> sasa84: ce bi bla britanka in mela na islandiji ful dnarja v banki ne bi tega rekla
<idioterna> Sky[x]: a nexus 5 si obodu pr telekomu
<sasa84> idioterna, neki podobnga bi blo, če bi bla hrvatica in mela v jugoslaviji dnar na nlb :P
<Sky[x]> idioterna, jp :)
<Sky[x]> idioterna, manj kot 300 me je prislo vse skupaj kar se mi zdi ok glede na to da se 4ka sedaj za 300eur na mimovrsti prodaja :)
<idioterna> Sky[x]: pa verjetn 2 leti pogodbe?
<Sky[x]> jp
<idioterna> jsm na fermo dobu za 330 iz nemcije
<Sky[x]> kar me niti ne moti
<idioterna> z evropskim LTE
<Sky[x]> hehe nice :D
<sasa84> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo zdobersek
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<sasa84> \o/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: V Kubuntu ni posodobitev  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41245/#p41245
<sasa84> jou jou jou :>
<napsy_> jouuuu
<idioterna> srecn nou let
<idioterna> uni k ste na novi zelandiji
<yang> heh
<yang> nimamo te srece
<idioterna> ne vem ce je to sreca
<idioterna> NZ je kr kmetija po pricevanjih ljudi k tam prebivajo
<yang> kiviji
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Wega: Re: V Kubuntu ni posodobitev  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41246/#p41246
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Wega: Re: V Kubuntu ni posodobitev  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41247/#p41247
<en_31> Pozdravljeni, je tu kdo, ki se spozna na domače e-mail strežnike
<en_31> bi si rad naštimal na svojem strežniku neki ...
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> mislm spoznam se predvsem na ne-domace
<idioterna> ampak tut z domacim bi verjetno znal pomagat
<idioterna> en_31: kaj te tare?
<en_31> hehe :)
<en_31> Ah, radi bi si doma poštimal en web server
<idioterna> na ircu je pametno kar postavit vprasanje
<en_31> mail server
<idioterna> ce sprasujes meta vprasanja zmanjsas moznost za dobit odgovor
<en_31> zdej pa gledam, tle je the e-mail serverjev ogromno
<en_31> :)
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> svetujem postfix
<idioterna> kaj pa zares rabis?
<en_31> kerga izbrat in predvsem al dela to na nekem domačem strežniku z dyndns domeno ?
<en_31> ene 6 let nazaj sem nekaj poskušal pa vem da mi ni najbolj uspelo
<idioterna> dyndns je problematicen, kar pomeni, da utegne posta zamujati
<idioterna> delati bi moralo se vedno
<en_31> aha
<en_31> ne spomnim se kje je bil problem..vem pa da ni delalo takrat in da sem imel neke probleme z nastavitvijo domene ....
<en_31> before I dive in :) hvala !
<idioterna> tvoj isp lahko blokira port 25
<idioterna> in potem ne bo slo
<en_31> dela telekom to ?
<idioterna> mislim da ja
<idioterna> no, odvisno kje
<idioterna> od telekoma mam samo poslovno optiko in tam tega ni
<idioterna> torej njihov MPLS
<en_31> Ok, bom pogledal. Sej to sem se tudi spraševal, ker kolkr vem so zdej neka pravila glede shranjevanja maila in take reči.
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> glede tega pa ne vem nic
<en_31> Zgleda, da moram imet statični IP, če hočem imeti odprt port 25
<en_31> ah, nič ne bo s strežnikom
<CrazyLemon> kaj je narobe s statičnim IPjem? :)
 * sasa84 pihne CrazyLemon v uho
<sasa84> a bo kdo dns v lj? :))
<sasa84> mogoče bom mal skočila v mesto pogledat
<dz0ny_> en_31: vsi naročniki blokirajo dohodni in odhodni port za pošto
<dz0ny_> oz zelo neradi odprejo
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Re: Izkušnje z Ubuntu Touch  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41248/#p41248
<dz0ny_> heh taki PR so mo pa všeč
<dz0ny_> Allow users to easily add their own app classes
<dz0ny_> Bye (and happy new year :-),
<dz0ny_> Sven
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: V Kubuntu ni posodobitev  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41249/#p41249
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Wega: Re: V Kubuntu ni posodobitev  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41250/#p41250
<CrazyLemon> ce je kdo v maleziji..happy new year! :)
<msev> en vprašanje iz windowsov mam sicer
<msev> ampak mi mogoče lahko vseen pomagate
<msev> kko to da v device managerju vidm disk v file explorerju ga pa ne vidm (vidm samo enega ssd, drugega pa ne)
<msev> že vem kaj je zihr nista oba naenkrat pržgana
<dz0ny> haha
<dz0ny> mja klikni neviden disk pa izberi določi črko pogona
<dz0ny> vejca pika pa to ... nekje vmes
<msev> :)
<msev> kko ga pa kliknem če je neviden hehehe
<msev> :D
<msev> pomoje bom kr na 7200rpm disk dal linux :), k je že tko dost hitr :)
<msev> i5-4570, 8gb rama, gfx 760
<dz0ny> neviden je v raziskovalcu right?
<msev> :D ravn dons dobu, končn se izvil iz omejitev prenosnikov :)
<msev> jp tm je nevidn
<dz0ny> no v disk manager pejt
<msev> sm probu u device managerju pa nimam tistga za kliknt
<dz0ny> računalnik(desni klik) -> upravljaj
<dz0ny> loading...
<dz0ny> loading...
<dz0ny> loading...
<dz0ny> loading...
<dz0ny> loading...
<dz0ny> loading...
<msev> heheh
<dz0ny> loading...
<dz0ny> loading...
<dz0ny> loading...
<dz0ny> no zdej bo
<msev> to sm mogu js procesirat v glavi :)
<msev> tko počas
<msev> piše rezerviran sistem
<msev> aja ne to ni to
<dz0ny> a si dubu kitajski disk
<msev> nene piše nedodeljen
<dz0ny> dodeli ga
<msev> 100mb ntfs je rezervirano heheh
<dz0ny> ti bo reklo kaj ces
<dz0ny> reci cem ntfs
<dz0ny> pol bo spet
<dz0ny> loading...
<dz0ny> loading...
<dz0ny> loading... x 32
<msev> hmmm
<msev> "pretvori v dinamični disk"?
<dz0ny> fizični
<dz0ny> dinamični :>
<msev> ali "nov preprost nosilec"?
<msev> :D
<dz0ny> to ja
<dz0ny> dinamičen
<dz0ny> pojma nimam kaj je to
<msev> pismo ta windoze
<msev> piše dodeli to črko pogona
<dz0ny> no
<dz0ny> sej si bliz
<msev> pol pa tut piše vpni v to prazno mapo NTFS
<dz0ny> noep
<dz0ny> dodelič rko pogona
<msev> ok
<msev> a formatiram nosilc s ntfs?
<dz0ny> ^^^^^^^^
<msev> a je vseen če je hitro formatiranje (kr je po default označeno)?
<dz0ny> jah ce hoces do naslednjega tedan čakat pol da nehitro formatiranje
<msev> a pa ga lahko pol vseen kukr ugasnem
<msev> če bi hotu npr.
<dz0ny> m? o.O
<msev> evo zj ga pa vidm, hvala :)
<msev> dz0ny, srečno novo leto ti želim, velik zdravja, dobre kode, malo butastih userjev like me
<dz0ny> haha
<dz0ny> srečno novo leto tudi teb :)
<msev> :P :) hvala :)
<yang> Srecno in zdravo !
<CrazyLemon> kuga?
<zdobersek> kuga, samo zate.
<zdobersek> l4d2?
<zdobersek> al pocakamo do naslednjega leta?
<CrazyLemon> i'm ready to rumble!
<CrazyLemon> oziroma i'm ready dokler mi pc ne zmrzne
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> Srecno, veselo in polno seksa! Ter dnarja :D
<CrazyLemon> sam da je dnar pa pride zravn vse ostalo!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> with great money comes great gpu
<CrazyLemon> .imdb the lone survivor
<jabuk> Lone Survivor (2013) 121 min
<jabuk> Ocena: 7.5/10 (2,367 glasov) MT: 56/100
<jabuk> Based on the failed June 28, 2005 mission "Operation Red Wings". Four members of SEAL Team 10 were tasked with the mission to capture or kill notorious Taliban leader Ahmad Shahd.
<jabuk> http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi2949425177/?ref_=tt_ov_vi
<CrazyLemon> great f'in movie
<CrazyLemon> aja..happy new year :)
#ubuntu-si 2014-01-01
<dz0ny> nihce vec ne zura
<dz0ny> meh
<zdobbie> kdo snapchata?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: do u snapchat?
<CrazyLemon> i whatsapp
<zdobbie> whatsapp?
<CrazyLemon> nothing much
<zdobbie> whatsapp je podobno sranje, k moras dat tulifon cifro
<CrazyLemon> o cem pa ti govoris?
<zdobbie> ?
<zdobbie> ko si naredu whatsapp racun, si moral posredovat telefonsko stevilko
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie res nimam pojma kaj je snapchat pa whatsapp..razn tega da sm zasledil ti dve imeni aplikacij na internetu :D
<CrazyLemon> !g playstore whatsapp
<Pepelka> WhatsApp Messenger - Android Apps on Google Play https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.whatsapp
<CrazyLemon> !g playstore snapchat
<Pepelka> Snapchat - Aplikacije za Android v storitvi Google Play https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.snapchat.android&hl=sl
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem.. kaj ti bodo taki appi?
<zdobbie> da nisi odvisen od SMSov in MMSov
<CrazyLemon> sej nisi..vedno lahk pošlješ mail
<zdobbie> bcc: NSA al kok
<CrazyLemon> pa hangoutse maš! :)
<zdobbie> tbh snapchat in whatsapp nista lih resitvi v tem pogledu
<dz0ny> .sporoči sky[x] http://jimulabs.com/
<Pepelka> jimu Mirror: Live previews of Android layouts
<CrazyLemon> a je kdo trenutno v kaliforniji?
<CrazyLemon> .pretvori 3.55 USD EUR
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: 2.5827812 EUR
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: shoot
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: povej kaj rabs
<idioterna> ne sprasvat ce je kdo tam :)
<msev> srečnga pa zdravga vsem
<zdobersek> ja, CrazyLemon - 'Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj).'
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne rabim več nič..sem že zrihtal!
<anny> hej hej hej
<anny> srečnga zdravega in veliko sexa!
<yang> >> in nyc they made it illegal to use the horn because everyone drives with their hand holding down it down, and it makes a lot of noise
<yang> anny: na ker naslov morm pridt za velik seksa ?
<anny> na moj? :)
<yang> ;)
<anny> drugače pa se menda v salomonovem kaj dobi...
<yang> ja uf, vids, k ne kupujem salamonca, morda kaj zamujam :)
<anny> nje vem, nje vem
<anny> tko pravjo
<yang> ja, po pravici povedano, taka ponudba me ne zanima :)
<yang> v AMS sem vidu, kako tipi stojijo v vrsti da bi se spraznili
<yang> tko prov kolona je bla, pa je vratar rekel, 1.5-2 uri je za cakat
<anny> kaj je AMS?
<yang> AMSterdam
<anny> aha
<yang> pac tam kjer je prostitucija legalna zadeva
<anny> hm, moški ste res v slabem položaju
<anny> lahko si privoščite poceni fast food, do zrezka je pa veliko težje priti :)
<yang> hehe
<yang> ja tko nekak
<yang> zrezek je drazji ponavad :)
<yang> ce mas debelo denarnico ponavad ni problema
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon zdobersek bomo kej igral?
<zdobersek> ne vem
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: bomo?
<zdobersek> moram se snapchat bazo pregledat
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pravkar sm končal
<CrazyLemon> 40min
<CrazyLemon> igre..brez freezea!
<CrazyLemon> zvečer če boste igrali
<CrazyLemon> ping me
<CrazyLemon> l8r
<zdobersek> snapchat baza je useless, sami americani
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: In The Loop poglej
<CrazyLemon> !g in the loop
<Pepelka> In the Loop (2009) - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1226774/
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek seriously '09??
<zdobersek> srsly
<dz0ny> .sc under the tide
<jabuk> CHVRCHES - Under The Tide(4 minute) http://soundcloud.com/shewentpop/chvrches-under-the-tide-1 ♥93 ▶6,995
<dz0ny> hm
<dz0ny> disk has 6 relocated sectors
<dz0ny> crysis averted
<dz0ny> :>
<zdobersek> more like crisis delayed.
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<anny> juuuh, sasa84
<sasa84> :) oj anny :)
<anny> pubi so pridni :)
<anny> igrajo igrice
<anny> kako si dočakala novo leto?
<yang> http://www.theguardian.com/media/2014/jan/01/julian-assange-guest-on-radio-4
<Pepelka> Julian Assange to be guest on Radio 4's Today programme | Media | The Guardian
<Pepelka> »Founder of WikiLeaks, holed up in embassy in London for more than a year, chosen by guest editor PJ Harvey«
<idioterna> js se nc ne spomnem ful je blo dobr cis sm bil koma
<yang> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-Is-Storing-Wi-Fi-Passwords-in-Clear-Text-By-Default-412056.shtml
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Is Storing Wi-Fi Passwords in Clear Text by Default
<Pepelka> »Ubuntu operating systems are storing the Wi-Fi profiles, including the clear text passwords, outside the home folder, making them a lot more accessibl...«
<idioterna> men je smesn kko je surprised about this
<yang> idioterna: hehe
<idioterna> anny: lih pobiram "in darkness" in mi ponujajo veliko spolnih odnosov
<anny> kuga je Å¡lo narobe (ali prav)? :)
<idioterna> ma prej sm izklopu flashblocker k sm neki testiru
<idioterna> pa vidm kasn crap je thepiratebay
<idioterna> ce se ti avtomaticno nalozi vse
<idioterna> tits and arses v sloveniji.
<idioterna> z geoip.
<idioterna> pa gumb "bring me to her" je
<idioterna> decline is everywhere
<idioterna> vcasih si kliknu "mail order"
<idioterna> pa ti jo je postar prnesu iz ukrajine
<yang> a si dobu kaksno lepo slovenko crnko po imenu daisy waiting for you in ljubljana, geoip je itak broken
<idioterna> nism
<idioterna> ena debeluska je
<idioterna> z uolam namazana
<yang> heh, jst sem enkrat odgovoril na nigerijski spam, za zenitno ponudbo
<idioterna> na drugi strani pa german banker k mi hoce povedat kako obogatet
<yang> pa so mi res slike ene ful debele poslal
<yang> sam tm so debele in
<yang> tuki pa mal manj
<idioterna> ma jsm mal razvajen kar se tega tice
<yang> sem reku da bom sel enkrat s spamom do konca, da vidm po kolkih mailih bi mogu dnar nakazat
<idioterna> sm bil pa prijetno presenecen da sta froca zaspala ze ob desetih za nov let
<idioterna> tko da sm lepo na toplem in vlaznem docaku
<yang> ampak ta zadnji spam za zenitno ponudbo iz rusije je bil google transated, sem komi kaj razumel
<CrazyLemon> yang a tak si ti..kr do konca bi sel
<anny> nekam velik veste
<anny> kaj se je potem zgodilo s spamom?
<anny> yang?
<idioterna> ja srecno je porocen z debelo nigerijko
<idioterna> a je kdo prcakval drugacen razplet?
<idioterna> tale in darkness je pa kr popularn
<idioterna> v 15 minutah mi je pobral spodobn HD rip
<idioterna> no ja, mogoce ma pa sam ksn poljak na ksnm akademskem omrezju seedbox
<yang_> al pa tko kot TPB k peerajo preko severne koreje
<anny> lool
<yang_> a niso clo oglaseval neki tacga
<yang_> v bistvu smo sli gledat, pa je zadeva v nemciji
<yang_> zgleda je TPB cisto crknil
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> ne vem ce je crknil
<idioterna> jsm lihkar tri filme pobral
<yang_> ne morem odpret
<yang_> s kerga nasova pa
<yang_> the piratebay.se .org ne deluje
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> men se thepiratebay.se normalno odpre
<yang_> thepiratebay.se.86254INA194.71.107.27
<yang_> ja zdej pa deluje
<yang_> http://www.pcworld.com/article/2030073/the-pirate-bay-admits-to-north-korean-hosting-hoax.html
<Pepelka> The Pirate Bay admits to North Korean hosting hoax | PCWorld
<Pepelka> »Did the Pirate Bay really find safe haven in a North Korean (Internet) port? Of course not, the site said this morning—yesterday's hosting news was nothing more than a not-so-elaborate prank.«
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> sherlock bo cez eno uro v uk
<yang_> http://bgp.he.net/AS51040#_peers
<Pepelka> AS51040 Piratpartiet - bgp.he.net
<Pepelka> »AS51040 Piratpartiet Network Information«
<anny> dobri so
<anny> thepiratebay.se dela, a zelo počasi
<idioterna> http://www.channel4.com/programmes/alternative-christmas-message/4od#3631700
<Pepelka> Alternative Christmas Message - 4oD - Channel 4
<Pepelka> »Alternative Christmas Message on 4 on Demand. Watch Alternative Christmas Message online when you want on 4oD. Whistleblower Edward Snowden, who revealed the mass surveillance programmes organised by the US and other governments, gives this year's The Alternative Christmas Message. Six months ago, Snowden, a computer analyst turned whistleblower, brought to global attention top-secret National Security Agency (NSA) documents leading to revelations abou
<idioterna> fejst pob.
<idioterna> anny: men ful hitr dela na t-2
<anny> tudi jaz imam t-2
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QA5Odb0fg5I
<Pepelka> Edward Snowden's Alternative Christmas Message 2013 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Subscribe to ITN News: http://goo.gl/zRYiYn Former National Security Agency contractor Edward Snowden warned of the dangers posed by a loss of privacy in an ...«
<idioterna> klinc, to ni to
<anny> ker v zadnjem času veliko dol vlečem, vem, kakšna je hitrost
<anny> Ed je še kar živ, jeeee!
<yang_> ne najdem online streama za danasnji intervju z assangeom
<yang_> kaj je zdej to freenode razpada
<yang_> spet kdo ddosa
<yang_> anny: lepo je povedal ane
<anny> true
<yang_> tko da ja, znebite se smartphonov :)
<anny> nimamo smartfonov
<yang_> ok, potem si smart indeed
<anny> samo praktična
<anny> vsi mulci so doma pa nimajo kaj početi
<idioterna> kdo so ti mulci_
<idioterna> ?
<anny> skript kiddiji
<anny> čisto možno, da je freenode preobremenjen zaradi običajnih vzrokov
<idioterna> aj to
<idioterna> aja to
<idioterna> ni panike, to se skos dogaja
<idioterna> najbrz niti niso otroc
<anny> ja no stare mame tudi niso!
<idioterna> vprasanje
<idioterna> mogoce pa tok hitr po receptih browsajo da so internet zamasile
<anny> potem bi se kulinarika.net razsula
<anny> not buy it
<sasa84> anny, evo me :)
<sasa84> pr prjatlu sem bla v lj
<sasa84> ful je blo v redu
<sasa84> ti?
<anny> tudi v lj
<idioterna> jsm bil tut v lj, ampak glih za glih se
<anny> a bolj z alternativnim programom
<idioterna> kko pa zgleda mainstream program?
<idioterna> a misls te ognjemeti pa to?
<idioterna> psa smo mogl not met k je pokal
<idioterna> otroc se niso zbudil
<idioterna> glede na to da jih pokanje ne mot razmislam da bi se v sirijo preselil, zihr majo ful pocen nepremicnine
<anny> idioterna, mainstream je najbrž nalivanje do nezavesti, bruhanje, kuhano vino, ceca&danijela, šampanjec, ognjemet, potem pa gremo vsak sebi
<anny> idioterna, kakšen dolar ali dva boš zapravil
<idioterna> aha hm pol sm pa res bl alternativn nov let prezveu
<anny> jap
<anny> vse, kar je izven tega scenarija je .... outstanding
<lynxlynxlynx> :)
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> garmina sm pa pozabu vklopt
<idioterna> zdej pa nimam grafkov :\
<anny> jeeej, Å¡koda se dela
<idioterna> gospa so dobr zacel nov let
<anny> s sexom?
<idioterna> ja cez tri vrhunce sm jo odpelu, ampak je lih sred ovulacije tko da jsm na svoj racun prsu sele pol k je blo ze vsega konc
<idioterna> me je skrbel zarad vse te pirotehnike zunej
<idioterna> da bo kdo otroke zbudu
<idioterna> pa so res k dojencki spal
<anny> boš še enega naredil?
<idioterna> ne to pa ne
<anny> :/
<idioterna> ne smem pretiravat
<anny> saj ne pretiravaš
<anny> ampak zdaj si tako mainstrem - parček
<idioterna> ja jsm obakrat zravn stal ko je rodila tko da
<idioterna> mi na kraj pameti ne pade da bi zahtevu od nje da gre skoz to zarad mene
<idioterna> k kr boli
<idioterna> plus prakticno ne mors sportat en let pa pol
<idioterna> to je ful pogresala
<anny> ti tudi
<idioterna> ja zredu sm se 20 kil takrat
<anny> več na bicikel
<idioterna> ja k so mejhni to v praksi pomen da visijo na mami
<idioterna> pol pa mami ne more na bicikl
<idioterna> to pa tut ne gre
<idioterna> za bozic sva sla, a si vidla
<idioterna> pomlad je bla
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/suni-siba-na-javor.jpg
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/bozicna-ljubljana-z-javora.jpg
<idioterna> ingver sm naribal pa skuhu caj
<idioterna> kr nice je
<anny> mm
<idioterna> mislm za nov let sva to pila
<idioterna> k je ful suh zrak not pa pol se k tkole par ur ful hitr dihas
<anny> mal cimeta daj not
<idioterna> mors met za pit
<idioterna> ja sm dal
<anny> ali pa jabolčne krhle
<dz0ny__> CrazyLemon sta kaj igrala z zanom?
<anny> ln
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny__ nope
<CrazyLemon> ni ga
<CrazyLemon> Guest83265 js zdaj igram tko da ce zelis
<CrazyLemon> join in
<sasa84> joj Guest83265 aka dz0ny... jst sm prebrala, če sta se CrazyLemon pa zdobbie kej igrala :$
<Guest83265> guest?
<sasa84>  dz0ny is now known as Guest83265
<CrazyLemon> Guest83265 ja Guest83265 si
#ubuntu-si 2014-01-02
<dz0ny> ping
<jabuk> dz0ny: pong
<dz0ny> ping
<jabuk> dz0ny: pong
<sasa84> juhuuu
<yang> http://www.frontiersinzoology.com/content/10/1/80/abstract
<Pepelka> Frontiers in Zoology | Abstract | Dogs are sensitive to small variations of the Earth's magnetic field
<Pepelka> »Several mammalian species spontaneously align their body axis with respect to the Earth's magnetic field (MF) lines in diverse behavioral contexts. Magnetic alignment is a suitable paradigm to scan for the occurrence of magnetosensitivity across animal taxa with the heuristic potential to contribute to the understanding of the mechanism of magnetoreception and identify further functions of magnetosensation apart from navigation. With this in mind we se
<idioterna> to sm pa dons ze vidu
<napsy_> dan
<sasa84> živjo idioterna yang napsy_ in zdobersek the zdobbie
<idioterna> zdravo
<anny> dan
<idioterna> zdravo
<zdobersek> howh
<zdobersek> howg
<yang> zivjo vsem in adijo
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 5.4°C @02.01.2014 10:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 77% Veter: zahodnik 1.6 m/s
<idioterna> toplo pa mokro je
<jabuk> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.0184962,14.521643
<jabuk> Ljubljana: 3.93°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:43:49, Sončni zahod: 15:28:29
<napsy_> rahlo oblacno
<idioterna> sm bil lih zuni
<anny> preveč toplo in mokro
<idioterna> dunno men je blo kr prijetno napu nag kolesart
<idioterna> sam 2 layerja sm meu
<Guest79163> ping
<jabuk> Guest79163: pong
<Guest79163> ok ffs
<CrazyLemon> Guest33815 ni ti usojeno biti dz0ny :)
<dz0ny_> ping
<jabuk> dz0ny_: pong
<dz0ny_> suckers
<zdobersek> cuzachi
<dz0ny_> bzr is dead hell yea http://www.stationary-traveller.eu/pages/bzr-a-retrospective.html
<dz0ny_> took time
<Pepelka> Bazaar-NG: 7 years of hacking on a distributed version control system
<zdobersek> TIL da je bazaar v bistvu fork
<dz0ny_> mhm
<dz0ny_> But *that* is a discussion for
<dz0ny_> another day; the conversation we need to have now is about escaping
<dz0ny_> the gravitational pull of bzr's failure.
<dz0ny_> and Canonical's one
<dz0ny_> vse kar so se lotil razne ubuntu je/gre v maloro
<dz0ny_> :>
<dz0ny_> verjetn bo trajalo +5 let preden recejo da je mir failure
<zdobersek> true context @ https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/emacs-devel/2014-01/msg00005.html
<CrazyLemon> dont be silly.. mir bo failure ampak canonical tega ne bo priznal :)
<zdobersek> mir will win on Ubuntu
<zdobersek> IMHO
<yang>  nov nacin za nategovannje folka. Sta me ustavila dva "bivsa" narkomana, ki zbirata podpise "proti" drogi. Vse zrecitirata, jaz ze podpisem itd. na koncu pa pise "prispevek". Seveda sem rekel, da ne bom nic doniral, ker se mi je zdelo sumljivo. Potem cez 5 min. ju ze ni bilo vec na poziciji.
<yang> Mela sta na razpredelnici kaksnih 5 oseb napisanih, vsi naj bi donirali med 10-30 eur, seveda sta lahko to sama gor dopisala
<slax0r> kao iz komune iz italije ali wherever?
<yang> ne niso bli italjanski tokrat, za une tut vem, tadva sta bla slovenca, brez priponk, samo z listom papirja
<dz0ny_> yang: zakaj se pa sploh podpišeš
<dz0ny_> ker to itak nikjer ne velja
<zdobersek> bivsa narkomana
<zdobersek> bodoca tudi
<yang> aktualna narkomana ja
<lynxlynxlynx> in podpise za kaj? droge so že nelegalne
<slax0r> to ni ravno nov nacin :)
<yang> saj ti pravim, nateg
<CrazyLemon> js sm zadnjič v btcju vidu dve punci
<CrazyLemon> ki sta prav tako zbirali podpise :)
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: show me your hands reces
<yang> jst sem mu rekel, podpisal sem , doniral pa ne bom
<dz0ny_> tista k te hoce nategnt bo zelo sumiceva :>
<yang> ker bi ze na zacetku moral rect, da se gre za donacijo, pol sploh podpisal ne bi nic
<yang> finta je bla, da sta me ustavila nasproti lekarne, sem mislil, morda pa zdravstveni dom organizira kako peticijo
<yang> ampak ponavadi bi imeli vsaj stant
<yang> tadva pa nic
<dz0ny_> lol wat
<dz0ny_> zdravstveni dom organizira kako peticijo
<dz0ny_> a si ti nor
<dz0ny_> why on earth bi zdravstveni dom krkoli pocel kar ni v njihovem programu dela
<yang> hocm rect, mislil sem najprej da je v povezavi z zdravstveno organizacijo
<dz0ny_> to ma ngo za pocet
<yang> danes so ze vse mogoce peticije, prave in malo bolj lazne
<yang> ej takoj sta se pobrala pol
<dz0ny_> dobr da nimamo se "creationists" v si
<dz0ny_> hm kak ose to prevede
<zdobersek> kreacionisti
<zdobersek> duuh
<dz0ny_> Biblični literalisti
<dz0ny_> close enough
<yang> dz0ny_: ti mas kr sreco da na babnem polju ne zbirajo peticij
<dz0ny_> ma se jih
<dz0ny_> sam opravjo v par s z mano
<dz0ny_> mal se nevarnega nardis in je to to
<dz0ny_> se kr ogne :>
<anny> yang, teli ordinirajo že dolgo
<anny> včasih so imeli štacjon pri maximarketu
<yang> Soncna hisa
<yang> je pisalo na listu
<yang> grem pogledat zdej na google
<yang> ce kaj obstaja
<yang> nc ni
<anny> mene so dobili samo enkrat, od tistikrat se jih izogibam
<yang> mene so zdaj prvic zahakljali
<anny> vsaka Å¡ola je dobra :)
<yang> leta nazaj so nas v italiji in to na istem izleetu v dveh razliccnih mestih
<yang> mislim, da sta sopotnici obakrat donirali takrat
<anny> hudič je v detajlih....zaradi vseh "creacjonistov" ne veš, kdo resnično potrebuje pomoč
<yang> ja
<yang> sej
<yang> zadnic k sem unmu dal 20 eur, se je videlo da je res potreben pomoci
<anny> ali pa se je samo izgubil in ne ve kam iti
<anny> jaz sem vedno pripravljena kupiti hrano, a je nihče noče, tudi če vpijejo, da so lačni
<yang> no sej un je kupil za 21 eur, pol pa je rekel, da mora vrnit da ma samo 18, pa ves je bil razcapan, pa sploh ni hotel vzet dnarja
<yang> tko, da vsaj tisto hrano je imel podarjeno
<yang> ni kupil ne alkohola ne cigaret
<anny> dobra fora je tudi s kanto bencina...nekje ga čakata žena in majčken otrok/noseča žena/whatever
<yang> sej je rekel idioterna da on kupi sendvic, samo ce mene ustavijo v centru nimam pol ure casa, da mu bom kupoval sendvic, moj cas v mestu je vedno omejen
<anny> jaz imam vedno kakšna jabolka s sabo
<anny> ali banane
<slax0r> hah, js sm ze stopal z kanto bencina :D
<yang> zadnic me ena lustna narkomanka ustavi, pa pravi da nima za vlak, sem si mislu "tvoj vlak je ze davno odpeljal", pac sem rekel oprosti nimam in sel naprej, kaksen bi jo povabil domov za 10 eur
<anny> aha, pa mi kaže potni list, ker mora zbrati za karto do Vrhnike, lool
<anny> yang!
<anny> bi jo ti odpeljal domov?
<yang> anny: sej ce mu reces, ce je lacen, itak ne bi vzel sendvica
<yang> jaz ne
<yang> ampak za 10 eur bi sla z vsakim
<anny> staroselci med klošarji so vzeli hrano
<napsy_> sm sm enkrat eni klosarki dal sendvic
<anny> in pijačo tudi :)
<napsy_> je bla prav vesela
<yang> vsi so siti, ko jim sendvic predlagas, ampak cudno da lazejo mladim in malo manj mladim, saj nismo neumni
<anny> Marko iz Big Brotherja je umrl
<anny> Fani - kandidatka za predsednico države, tudi
<yang> aha un Marko k je prodajal casopis
<anny> Marko Nakrić
<yang> pa Fani nje se tut spomnim k je zicala
<yang> marko narkic ja
<yang> od njega sem kupil casopis vcas
<yang> ne gledam sicer big brotherja
<Sky[x]> lp
<anny> pa Å¡e ena je bila...tudi nekaj podobnega fani, ki je spala v Å¡tudentskih domovih, ko se je Å¡e dalo
<yang> mogl bi it v juzne kraje pozimi, tukaj se zapijejo in zmrznejo
<anny> težko je...konkurenca je celo med klošarji velika
<yang> ja
<Sky[x]> zakaj pa je Marko umrl ?
<yang> se spomnim na copovi, se je ze zgodilo da so mi trije kralji ulice hotl prodat casopis
<yang> ampoak ves tut finto, un k ma eno kopijo v ovitku samo, tist sam hoce denar dobit pol pa spizdi
<anny> Markota je verjetno pokopala pijača...zastrupitev
<idioterna> ja ful je novih klosarjev k jih se nikol prej nism vidu
<idioterna> sam majo tut velik bl razdelano strategijo
<anny> z mojim kolegom s faksa sem ju enkrat dobila na Bavarcu....totalno nažgana oba
<idioterna> okol veleblagovnic so pozicionirani na strateskih tockah
<anny> idioterna, imajo vsak svoj prostorček, ki ga srdito branijo
<idioterna> ne te so mobilni
<idioterna> mislm prpele jih kombi
<idioterna> pa jih odpele
<anny> romuni?
<idioterna> mozno ja
<idioterna> tut rotirajo jih
<idioterna> da ni isti pred isto stacuno skos
<anny> naši se ne vozjo s kombijem
<yang> najraj so pr parkirnih avtomatih, "a mate slucajn kaj drobiza, k vedno vrne drobiz" ponavad jim dam takrat
<yang> romun pa samo kima in govor "fala, dor dan" drucga ne zna
<yang> tist je organiziran romunski kriminal
<yang> oni naberejo te pohablence in pol zicajo za sefa
<idioterna> sej to je uredu
<yang> on jih zjutraj razvozi
<yang> zvecer pa jih pride pobrat
<idioterna> pohablence ja
<idioterna> haha
<idioterna> dost hitr laufajo za pohablence
<yang> ja
<yang> noge jim zrastejo
<yang> v momentu
<idioterna> ja pac industrija je to
<idioterna> skoda je edin to da je pretty much slavery
<yang> sem ze vse fore vidu tut v tujini
<idioterna> a ti si mislu da je to sam pr nas
<yang> enkrat se spomnim ne zenske v parizu, je lezala na tleh pokrita z pokrivalom zdraven mela cel kup tablet in stokala
<yang> pa mislim da sem eno podobno romunko tut v LJ videl ze
<idioterna> js bi tem veckrat dal dnar ce bi ga loh mel zase
<yang> ja v bistvu ne nardis nc, k oni dajo bossu
<yang> ce bi mel zase ok
<zdobersek> na letaliscih mas modele, k vzamejo vozicek in dajo gor eno zavrzeno potovalko, potem pa prosjacijo naokol, da jim malo manjka za karto do nevemkje
<yang> to sem tut vidu, na heathrowu dokumentarec je nekdo kradel potovalke, pol so ga kamere posnele in je hodil tko ene dva tedna predno so ga ujeli, k tam  je ful gneca
<yang> face recognition  je fajn pr taki zadevi
<anny> koliko idej....če bi vse to uspeli kanalizirati v kaj bolj koristnega
<speed-> idej je skos puno, realizacija pa na dnu :p
<yang> men je vsec tist zicar, k sedi "v zraku" dober trik, tistemu das nekaj
<yang> to niti ni tok zicar kot ze bolj performans
<yang> al pa tej k risejo neki, al pa pojejo
<yang> skratka delajo nekaj
<Sky[x]> eh ja nic dejmo tomato vrst na E900 ce mi bo uspelo :>
<anny> speed- poskrbi, da bo vsaj kakšna realizirana
<anny> lahko je čisto majčkena, ni treba da je novi FB
<idioterna> mhm lahko je novi tviter.
<anny> niti twitter ne
<speed-> anny, saj je dosti realizirano, samo premalo :p
<anny> počasi in ziher
<anny> glodat tisti hlebec sira
<anny> enkrat ga bo že pobralo :)
<idioterna> ce ma nic speed- se mu ze mora vsaj mal mudit
<yang> a ni bla fora twitterja omejitev na 140 znakkov zaradi dolzine SMS-ov, da si prek SMS-a posiljal gor sporocila
<slax0r> jup
<anny> lol
<anny> Krejziiii!
<zdobersek> bv hlinit navdusenje
<dz0ny_> yang: ne cist
<dz0ny_> tip k je mel idejo za twitter je povedu
<dz0ny_> da ga je navdusil irc
<dz0ny_> ker vecino folk psie psote k so zelo kratki
<zdobersek> standing on the shoulders of giants
<dz0ny_> sam je irc pain z svojim protokolom
<zdobersek> twitter sicer ni ravno prirocen za real-time
<CrazyLemon> sup anny
<dz0ny_> pa je reku dejmo mainstream to
<anny> pa dejmo
<anny> vesela sem, da je CrazyLemon preživel silvestrovo :)
<CrazyLemon> anny zakaj ne bi?? :)
<dz0ny_> se je tle igrce igral :> pa en film pogledu
<CrazyLemon> jp!
<CrazyLemon> dobr film :)
<anny> ne vem, ne vem...ženske so nevarna rječ
<anny> kateri film?
<CrazyLemon> ni zate :)
<CrazyLemon> .imdb lone survivor
<jabuk> Lone Survivor (2013) 121 min
<jabuk> Ocena: 7.6/10 (4,375 glasov) MT: 56/100
<jabuk> Based on the failed June 28, 2005 mission "Operation Red Wings". Four members of SEAL Team 10 were tasked with the mission to capture or kill notorious Taliban leader Ahmad Shahd.
<jabuk> http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi2949425177/?ref_=tt_ov_vi
<dz0ny_> sherlocka ste pogledal
<anny> zakaj ni zame?
<idioterna> zvecer bomo
<CrazyLemon> ti gledaš bl artistične pa z globokimi misli :>
<yang> anny: studiram da bi se vclanil v kinoteko 25 eur pride, mas pol 40% popusta
<anny> bolje akcija od butastih komedij
<idioterna> sej je butasta akcija
<zdobersek> ooh sherlock
<idioterna> ne sherlock je intelegentn.
<yang> film o sherlocku holmesu ?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> bbc serija je
<yang> ah kdo pa ima se cas serije gledat
<zdobersek> dz0ny_, pa CrazyLemon
 * CrazyLemon ne gleda sherlocka
<slax0r> <- serije
<dz0ny_> sherlock je mini serija :>
<zdobersek> trije filmi na sezono, more like
<anny> zbiram predloge za dolge zimske večere...:)
<dz0ny_> dooh
<dz0ny_> zimski bodo samo v smislu dolga noc kratek dan
<anny> ja
<anny> to je to
<yang> anny: dolge zimske vecere si lahko lepo popestris na LIFFE-u enkrat letno
<anny> saj sem bila na liffu
<yang> ceprav so v glavnem drame
<zdobersek> to je kolk, 5 vecerov?
<anny> liff je samo 14 dni
<yang> jst sem sel na dva v kinoteko zadnja dva vecera
<yang> bi predlagal ogled, sam da najdem link, ni glih dobra koppija na youtubeu
<dz0ny_> .imdb Enough Said
<jabuk> Enough Said (2013) 93 min
<jabuk> Ocena: 7.5/10 (4,498 glasov) MT: 79/100
<jabuk> A divorced woman who decides to pursue the man she's interested in learns he's her new friend's ex-husband.
<jabuk> http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi4030179609/?ref_=tt_ov_vi
<zdobersek> .imdb In The Loop
<jabuk> In the Loop (2009) 106 min
<jabuk> Ocena: 7.5/10 (33,920 glasov) MT: 83/100
<jabuk> The US President and UK Prime Minister fancy a war. But not everyone agrees that war is a good thing. The US General Miller doesn't think so and neither does the British Secretary of State ...See full summary »
<jabuk> http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi4170449433/?ref_=tt_ov_vi
<dz0ny_> .imdb Disconnect
<jabuk> Disconnect (2012) 115 min
<jabuk> Ocena: 7.6/10 (26,150 glasov) MT: 64/100
<jabuk> A drama centered on a group of people searching for human connections in today's wired world.
<jabuk> http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi3933317401/?ref_=tt_ov_vi
<CrazyLemon> .imdb that shit is old
<jabuk> Whose Shit Is This? (2006) 48 min
<jabuk> Ocena: 8.4/10 (23 glasov) MT: write review
<yang> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_o13QAmjQFo
<jabuk> After Jamie's initiation party as sorority president the largest shit ever is found in the toilet, and now it's up to the sorority girls to find out whose shit it is before it's too late! ...See full summary »
<Pepelka> Nacionalna Klasa CEO FILM - YouTube
<jabuk> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1142587/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1
<Pepelka> »Napisite koje ocete filmove ili serije da prebacim koje nemaju na YT :)«
<anny> počas
<CrazyLemon> ahaha :D
<CrazyLemon> <jabuk> Whose Shit Is This? (2006) 48 min
<CrazyLemon> <jabuk> Ocena: 8.4/10 (23 glasov)
<CrazyLemon> best movie so far
<CrazyLemon> :>
<yang> dobra jugoslovanska komedija
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: MT: write review
<yang> komedija/drama
<CrazyLemon> http://ia.media-imdb.com/images/M/MV5BMTgwNDQxMDE2Nl5BMl5BanBnXkFtZTcwMjkyMjU1MQ@@._V1_SX640_SY720_.jpg
<zdobersek> miley cyrus na levi
<anny> pogrešam kaj v tem stilu
<dz0ny_> .imdb 12 Years a Slave
<jabuk> 12 Years a Slave (2013) 134 min
<jabuk> Ocena: 8.7/10 (19,988 glasov) MT: 97/100
<jabuk> In the antebellum United States, Solomon Northup, a free black man from upstate New York, is abducted and sold into slavery.
<jabuk> http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi302032921/?ref_=tt_ov_vi
<dz0ny_> tale je tud ^^
<anny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6jp_MKI_6w
<Pepelka> Les Misérables - Look Down - YouTube
<Pepelka> »www.facebook.com/Flam3.RuleZ Lyrics : [PRISONERS] Look down, look down Don't look 'em in the eye Look down, look down, You're here until you die. [CONVICT ON...«
<yang> yes'
<yang> anny: blue jasmine si gledala
<idioterna> nc
<idioterna> grem po pamze pa domov
<idioterna> srecno
<CrazyLemon> .imdb rising from ashes
<jabuk> Rising from Ashes (2012) 82 min
<zdobersek> s kolesom?
<jabuk> Ocena: 7.8/10 (53 glasov) MT: 58/100
<jabuk> The impossible triumph of Team Rwanda.
<jabuk> http://www.imdb.com/video/user/vi1009887513/?ref_=tt_ov_vi
<CrazyLemon> anny ^
<yang> zdobersek: sej ma prikolco za otroke
<zdobersek> moj strah je odvec.
<anny> hvala vsem :*
<anny> napisano v planner
<lynxlynxlynx> jst pa priporočam Windseeker
<anny> hum....Å¡epetalci vetra?
<lynxlynxlynx> aha, alias http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2078768/
<Pepelka> The Silent War (2012) - IMDb
<Pepelka> »Directed by Felix Chong, Alan Mak. With Xun Zhou, Tony Leung Chiu Wai, Mavis Fan, Xuebing Wang. An espionage thriller set in the 1950s and adapted from the novel "Year Suan/Plot Against" by May Jia. Tony Leung Chiu Wai plays a blind man who works for a piano tuner. He is recruited for a spy mission because of his exceptional hearing.«
<anny> leto 2012 je bilo pa produktivno, kar se dobrih filmov tiče :)
<dz0ny_> lynxlynxlynx: 6.0
<lynxlynxlynx> sowhat.gif
<anny> "A good plan for today is better than a perfect plan for tomorrow!" (George Patton)
<anny> če ima slučajno kdo kakšne novoletne zaobljube....
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: slucajno ves do kdaj se oddaja formular za dolocitev 0.5% dohodnine dobrodelnim organizacijam ?
<lynxlynxlynx> ne
<yang> a vasa ORG ima tak status ?
<yang> tule pise da do konca leta http://www.24ur.com/boste-del-dohodnine-namenili-aktualni-oblasti-ali-nevladnim-organizacijam.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Boste del dohodnine namenili aktualni oblasti ali nevladnim organizacijam?
<Pepelka> »Do konca leta imate čas, da 0,5 odstotka svoje dohodnine namenite nevladnim organizacijam. V nasprotnem primeru gre denar v državni proračun. Na prvem mestu med prejemniki je Slovenska Karitas. Preverite, kako izpolnite obrazec in donirate denar organizacijam.«
<CrazyLemon> yang 31.12 :)
<CrazyLemon> tko da imaš še 364 dni!
<lynxlynxlynx> yang: ne še, za okoljce je precej višji prag, ker dobimo več moči
<lynxlynxlynx> za lugos/pipo je tudi bilo zamujeno, tako da bo možno ne prej kot 2015
<yang> CrazyLemon: ah je..ga
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/elvanderb/TCP-32764
<Pepelka> elvanderb/TCP-32764 · GitHub
<Pepelka> »some codes and notes about the backdoor listening on TCP-32764 in linksys WAG200G.«
<idioterna> zdobersek: bien sur avec mon velo
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-oiUwTJLnms&feature=youtu.be
<Pepelka> If Disney Cartoon Animals Were Scientifically Accurate - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Get your copy of The De-Textbook here: http://goo.gl/PsFOoz We could've had the first R-rated children's movie. See more http://www.cracked.com LIKE us on: h...«
<idioterna> scientifically accurate je da ga ustrelijo divji lovci.
<dz0ny_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2DkiceqmzU
<Pepelka> Family Planning (1968).mp4 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Rare educational/propaganda cartoon from 1968.«
<dz0ny_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_l9qhlHFXuM
<Pepelka> Disney '46 The Story of Menstruation - YouTube
<Pepelka> »The Story of Menstruation is a 1946 10-minute animated film produced by Walt Disney Productions in 1946. It was commissioned by the International Cello-Cotto...«
<zdobersek> idioterna: plus bien, allez!
<dz0ny_> disney ftw
<dz0ny_> tko se je fraza "average joe" rodila iz #Family Planning movie
<CrazyLemon> V novi uredbi je določena tudi izjema, ki omogoča policistom, da pri izvajanju posameznih nalog uporabljajo vodna plovila brez napisa policija in posebnih odsevnih nalepk. Policisti tako izjemo potrebujejo pri opravljanju nevarnih nalog, denimo v primeru zajetja talcev na morju, ko je treba zagotoviti neprepoznavnost in maksimalno zakritost plovila policije.
<CrazyLemon> zelo uporabno
<CrazyLemon> v sloveniji
<dz0ny_> :D
<dz0ny_> btw naravni prirastek japonske je -300k
<sajkec_> neoznačeni gumenjaki na vesla
<dz0ny_> zgleda da manga bl ucinkuje kot pa donald duck :>
<idioterna> a na let
<dz0ny_> idioterna: za 2012
<idioterna> to je pa kr kriza
<dz0ny_> mhm
<dz0ny_> The evidence: Japan's population is declining and is projected to dive a further third by 2060, with fewer babies born in 2012 than in any year on record (and a corollary: adult diapers outselling baby diapers). Haworth cites a survey that found that “61 percent of unmarried men and 49 percent of women aged 18-34 were not in any kind of romantic relationship,” and a study showing that 30 percent of
<dz0ny_> people under 30 have never dated or …
<dz0ny_> …had sex.
<napsy_> ir?
<napsy_> vir?
<dz0ny_> http://www.slate.com/blogs/xx_factor/2013/10/22/celibacy_syndrome_in_japan_why_aren_t_young_people_interested_in_sex_or.html
<Pepelka> Celibacy syndrome in Japan: Why aren't young people interested in sex or relationships?
<Pepelka> »A bizarre demographic chill has stolen over the Land of the Rising Sun. According to a fascinating and bewildering investigation in the Guardian by Abigail Haworth, Japanese young people are losing interest not just in marriage, but in romantic relationships. Some have even given up on sex. The national press...«
<dz0ny_> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-25566868
<Pepelka> BBC News - Japan's population falls 'by record 244,000' in 2013
<Pepelka> »Japan's health ministry estimates that the country's population declined by a record 244,000 in 2013.«
<dz0ny_> popravek 250k za 2013
<napsy_>  damn vlk
<dz0ny_> but still kriza
<napsy_> vecina devicnikov pr 30ih
<napsy_> me zanima kok se jim odnese pol ko prvic
<napsy_> ko majo vrjetn nadrealna pricakovanja
<dz0ny_> ena studija je k pravi da ce nisi bil do 30 v nobenem razmerju ne bos nikoli
<napsy_> tak tut nasploh pravijo
<napsy_> se kr zaplete pri iskanju partnerja ko si starejsi
<dz0ny_> brain is wired differently
<napsy_> tut to ja
<napsy_> ona najslajsa leta so lih mim
<napsy_> pa en ko 15 let gleda sam pornice pa nc drugega, bo vrjetn mel kr tezave
<napsy_> Session2DeviceScreenRectanglesTranslation
<napsy_> oh lordy ... ime funkcije
<napsy_> kok nekomu na prijazn nacin razlozit da njegovo poimenovanje suxa
<napsy_> spremenljivk pa funkcij
<dz0ny_> NamingFunctionForYourClassMethodsAndVariablesSucks
<dz0ny_> NamingFunctionGeneratorPatternForYourClassMethodsAndVariablesSucks
<dz0ny_> proper :>
<sasa84> oo dz0ny_
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, čafči
<LorD_DDooM> bohdej, sasa84
<dz0ny_> sasa84: srečnega pa zravega, velik dnarja pa seksa :)
<napsy_> :)
<dz0ny_> lol clementine https://db.tt/DP6gHpwk
<Pepelka> Dropbox - Screenshot at 2014-01-02 16:34:18.png
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: kdo ze pravaja clementine? ^^
<sasa84> ooo, hvala dz0ny_ ...enako ;)
<sasa84> dz0ny_, si pa prvi, ki mi je zaželel dost sexa :P
<dz0ny_> sasa84: prevec se druzis s poboznimi ljudmi
<sasa84> dz0ny_, ponavad so težil z ljubeznijo :P
<idioterna> sej pobozn folk je ful potrebn
<sasa84> no, mi je pa en zaželu, d bi čim manjkrat rabla pižamo za spat :P
<idioterna> sm bil enkrat na eni skavtski zurki
<sasa84> uuuu idioterna
<sasa84> sliš se... zanimiv :P
<idioterna> men je blo grozn silly
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ mernik.. ti imaš mal zastarele prevode
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/clementine-player/Clementine/blob/master/src/translations/sl.po
<Pepelka> Clementine/src/translations/sl.po at master · clementine-player/Clementine · GitHub
<Pepelka> »Clementine Music Player«
<idioterna> sicer ne tok silly k zurke kjer se folk naliva z alkoholom
<idioterna> ampak vseen precej annoying
<idioterna> js mam najrajs zurke kjer folk v tisini razmislja
<sasa84> hm...
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: stable mam
<dz0ny_> to kr ti gledas je pa master
<dz0ny_> ob izidu bo potem kul :_)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ lahk je tudi zdaj kul...če zbuildaš iz masterja :)
<dz0ny_> skip that
<dz0ny_> tko hipster pa nism
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ drugač pa.. i said it once and i say it again.. za prevode se obrni na sasa84 ! :D
<sasa84> :P
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: jo je ravno dol vrglo
<dz0ny_> sem vedu da znas posredovat pol naprej :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ no zdaj tudi ti znaš posredovat saši :>
<sasa84> kakšni problemi? :)
 * CrazyLemon da glavo dol in se skrije v omaro
<slax0r> omfg wtf is this crap! :O
<slax0r> sm mislu da muzika ne more it na slabse in potem najdem nightcore o.O
<idioterna> kaj se sekirs
<idioterna> sekiras
<idioterna> sej mas efterklang
<slax0r> ja, but still?
<idioterna> https://i.chzbgr.com/maxW500/7982509824/h602DBEA9/
<slax0r> vcasih so ti dj-ji vsaj nekaj z muziko delal
<slax0r> zdaj pa samo zvisajo pitch in hitrost pa je ze nova zvrst? wtf
<CrazyLemon> .yt nightcore
<jabuk> Incredible Nightcore Dance Mix #06 [1 Hour] [HD] (ena ura) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_b5FZqQ_EFE ♥1,234 ▶115,532
<CrazyLemon> ne zveni tako grozno
<CrazyLemon> http://youtu.be/KcsMRKH3XAQ?t=1m15s        tole on the other hand.. je pa obup :)
<Pepelka> HARDTECHNO SCHRANZ MIX Q-BASE 2011 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »http://www.facebook.com/Dj.Krank1908 http://www.youtube.com/user/Krank1908 Xerxes - Q-Base 2011 Drop Your Own Area Promomix LSDBunker Tracklist: 01. Q-Base i...«
<yang> slax0r: vcas so ljudje moral znat "rolat" http://cupofzup.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/tumblr_ly0zayEuP41r51webo1_500.jpg
<yang> danes "rolajo" laptopi namesto DJev
<yang> Men se je stozilo, ko sem videl, da so nehal prodajat SL-MK1210
<yang> AL-1210MK2 even
<zdobersek> vcasih so rolal plosce, danes pa rolajo dzole
<dz0ny_> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/education-25559089
<Pepelka> BBC News - Young people 'feel they have nothing to live for'
<Pepelka> »As many as three quarters of a million young people in the UK may feel that they have nothing to live for, a study for the Prince's Trust charity claims.«
<zdobersek> LIVE TO WIN
<zdobersek> TILL YOU DIE
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0P3xjmmFP5k
<Pepelka> Live to Win Lyrics!!! - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Hey guys, I know everyone is givin me !@#$ about how my RSMV's suck so !@#$ing bad. So I decided to make just regular lyrics this time :].«
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Mandriva Linux  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41251/#p41251
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Re: Mandriva Linux  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41252/#p41252
<CrazyLemon> .imdb about time
<jabuk> Skozi cas (2013) 123 min
<jabuk> Ocena: 7.8/10 (20,725 glasov) MT: 55/100
<jabuk> At the age of 21, Tim discovers he can travel in time and change what happens and has happened in his own life. His decision to make his world a better place by getting a girlfriend turns out not to be as easy as you might think.
<jabuk> http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi802400281/?ref_=tt_ov_vi
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: taka romanticna drama
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ jp.. gledal? :)
<dz0ny_> 12 years yep pa kr kruta zadeva
<CrazyLemon> no spoilers pls :)
<dz0ny_> sej sem sam trailer povzel :)
<CrazyLemon> trailer 12 years?
 * CrazyLemon se ne spomni nic kar bi bilo 12 years
<dz0ny_> .imdb 12 Years a Slave
<jabuk> 12 Years a Slave (2013) 134 min
<jabuk> Ocena: 8.6/10 (20,338 glasov) MT: 97/100
<jabuk> In the antebellum United States, Solomon Northup, a free black man from upstate New York, is abducted and sold into slavery.
<jabuk> http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi302032921/?ref_=tt_ov_vi
<CrazyLemon> aja
<CrazyLemon> js sm Å¡e 20min do konca
<CrazyLemon> pri about time
<dz0ny_> haha
<dz0ny_> that boring
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ naah.. :)
<CrazyLemon> bbl
<dz0ny_> a kej igramo
<dz0ny_> ker bom sel pol spat
<zdobersek> tale sherlock intro je bil zlo ...
<zdobersek> surreal
<dz0ny_> :)
<dz0ny_> v 12 Years a Slave tud igra Cumberbatch
<dz0ny_> fyi
<zdobersek> v Star Treku tudi
<zdobersek> pa mislim da je v Hobbitu
<zdobersek> pa braca srbi so ga pretolkl
<zdobersek> yy
<dz0ny_> SPOILERS
<zdobersek> such spoilers
<zdobersek> kaj pa cjo druzga, srbi
<sasa84_> Cumberbatch? a to ta tip k je kr naenkrat ratu znan? :P
<zdobersek> ja
<zdobersek> for no apparent reason
<sasa84_> k bi bil vsaj lep ...
<zdobersek> mhm
<idioterna> ste mu fous vidm
<dz0ny_> zlo zgleda
<yang> http://mentalfloss.com/article/54343/12-predictions-isaac-asimov-made-about-2014-1964
<Pepelka> 12 Predictions Isaac Asimov Made About 2014 in 1964 | Mental Floss
<Pepelka> »After Isaac Asimov attended the World's Fair in 1964, he penned an essay he titled "Visit to the World's Fair of 2014."«
<dz0ny_> .url dz0ny_
<dz0ny_> meh
<idioterna> haha
<idioterna> hud
<idioterna> http://video.bobdylan.com/desktop.html
<Pepelka> Bob Dylan "Like A Rolling Stone" - Official Interactive Video!
<Sky[x]> a se da kako nastavit na katerih lokacijah naj ti uporblja wifi kje pa mobile data ?
<CrazyLemon> ja..en app je ki ti glede na lokacijo naredi določene zadeve
<Sky[x]> a se slucajno spomnes ? :D
<CrazyLemon> ej.. ne :D
<yang> ne
<CrazyLemon> vem da je en tasker.. samo ne vem če je location based
<CrazyLemon> !g playstore tasker
<Pepelka> Tasker - Android Apps on Google Play https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.dinglisch.android.taskerm&hl=sl
<yang> mogoce ce je kak app edin
<yang> kater mobilni telefon imas
<yang> aja nexus 5 saj si ze napisal
<CrazyLemon> tale je https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.twofortyfouram.locale
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] ena možnost so pa nfc tagi :)
<dz0ny_> mas deleyad locarion api
<dz0ny_> pa app napises
<Pepelka> Locale - Aplikacije za Android v storitvi Google Play
<Sky[x]> to m je pa ze rekel da eden uporablja ja
<Sky[x]> kao nfc nalepke al kaj je rekel
<Sky[x]> http://www.slovenskenovice.si/bizarno/video-zagozdeno-striptizeto-resevali-varnostniki
<Pepelka> VIDEO: Zagozdeno striptizeto reševali varnostniki | Slovenskenovice.si
<Pepelka> »Nikomur ni jasno, kako se je pripetila nezgoda, ki si jo bo najverjetneje zapomnila za vse življenje.«
<Sky[x]> svsta :>
<CrazyLemon> http://www.zurnal24.si/pijani-najstnici-povzrocali-tezave-clanek-218168
<Pepelka> Pijani najstnici povzročali težave - zurnal24
<Pepelka> »Najstnici sta v Kopru tekali po vozišču, ustavljali vozila in grozili kolesarju.«
<anny> cer
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bicikel.com/uploads/news/picture/froome.jpeg
<CrazyLemon> LOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<CrazyLemon> živjo anny
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e en film imam zate.. 'about time' ! tu je tudi globoka misel notri! :)
<anny> uf
<dz0ny_> crazylemon ti bomo kupl
<anny> temperatura je zrasla!
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ lahk kupiš..obleku ga pa ne bom :D
 * anny piše
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajst..kdo si je zmislu tak dres
<anny> k boratu so Å¡li po navdih
<anny> mora pa dobro zračiti švic
<CrazyLemon> obup :)
<anny> tolk dobr, da je gey
<idioterna> kaj je pa narobe z dresom
<idioterna> cist ste preobremenjeni z izgledom
<Sky[x]> sexy
<anny> meni je všeč
<Sky[x]> men je sexy a vam ni?
 * CrazyLemon -u ni
<anny> v ženski različici bi imela težave
<idioterna> it means nothing to me without some hard metrics
<Sky[x]> oi anny  ;)
<idioterna> zakaj tezave
<CrazyLemon> anny težave? ah kje! vroče ti zihr ne bi bilo
<idioterna> a k bi te vsi gledal v prsi?
<idioterna> sej to te ze zdej.
<anny> no ja
<idioterna> ceprov verjetno drzi, da so bl zanimive, ce jih skrijes
<idioterna> k pol lahko marsikej oblikujes mal po svoje
<idioterna> cak mam en video
<idioterna> sam da najdem
<idioterna> evo
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sF7K5bsj7mk
<Pepelka> Tit for Tat - ( Why Men Stare at Breasts ) {The Kloons} - YouTube
<Pepelka> »SUBSCRIBE to The Kloons: http://www.youtube.com/subscription_center?add_user=thekloons SUBSCRIBE to our 2nd channel for outtakes and more: http://www.youtube...«
<anny> http://www.pinterest.com/jozaytee/bicycles-can-be-sexy/
<Pepelka> Bicycles can be: Sexy
<CrazyLemon> nice ones :)
<anny> oj, Sky[x]
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> tle se pa bl mal biciklov vid.
<idioterna> mislm js se strinjam da so zlo smooth loh bicikli
<anny> CrazyLemon-u bomo kupili kaj podobnega za rojstni dan
<idioterna> sam se jih mora videt.
<idioterna> anny: evo najbl seksi bicikli: http://vimeo.com/66786023 pa http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSyeYKUdvwA&hd=1 pa http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fH7dN0uNyJQ&hd=1
<Pepelka> 2013 Rapha Women's Prestige on Vimeo
<Pepelka> »http://www.rapha.cc/rapha-womens-prestige-2013 As long as I can remember, we used this expression on the French national team: “One jersey, one team.” For a bunch…«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dz0ny_ ready to rumble?
<zdobersek> rumblrumblrumblrumblrumbl
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ce razjasnis, kako je Sherlock pretental svet.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne bom..ker idioterna Å¡e ni gledal sherlocka
<CrazyLemon> js pa ne bom mu spoilal
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: na private
<CrazyLemon> serije
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek to pa ne!
<idioterna> vseen mi je
<idioterna> itak je totally predictable
<CrazyLemon> meni ni vseeno
<idioterna> and also your call
<zdobersek> EXPLAIN THE DECEIT
<zdobersek> NWO
<yang> idioterna: Z anny sva zadnjic obdelovala Joga topice
<yang> dobr video BTW
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ping
<idioterna> yang: what about yoga
<yang> nc tacga, sam bolj na splosno nekaj
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pong
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: explain
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek well..ko se fant pa punca mata zelo rada
<CrazyLemon> gresta skupaj v postlo
<CrazyLemon> tam..se mal lupckata
<CrazyLemon> in nato cez devet mesecev
<CrazyLemon> storklja prinese otroka
<yang> ln
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: zakaj nista uporabljala kondomov?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kako zakaj.. ker se tega ne počne
<CrazyLemon> drugače gresta v pekel
<zdobersek> in ce ze otroka nosi storklja, zakaj ravno fant in punca?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek coz god said so
<CrazyLemon> God*
<zdobersek> which God?
<CrazyLemon> i dont know his last name
<dz0ny_> YHWH
<idioterna> jahve?
<idioterna> silly name
<idioterna> also
<idioterna> to krscanstvo je prslo sam iz tega k se je ena zlagala glede svojih spolnih odnosov
<CrazyLemon> ena..right
<idioterna> a ti misls da je jezusa vec zensk rodil? :)
<CrazyLemon> vsaka se zlaže!
<zdobersek> 'sej sm na tabletki'
<CrazyLemon> (lsd)
<zdobersek> pa je reku neucakan Jozef, 'okej!'
<dz0ny_> https://github.com/dz0ny/leapcast
<zdobersek> ah ne, ni bil Jozef
<Pepelka> dz0ny/leapcast · GitHub
<Pepelka> »leapcast - ChromeCast emulation app for any device«
<dz0ny_> igonre
<dz0ny_> ignore*
<zdobersek> njemu se je potem izgovarjala
<dz0ny_> neki testiram
<zdobersek> dz0ny_, the shameless plugger
<zdobersek> boo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ updejtal readme in zdaj želi da preberemo
<CrazyLemon> dejmo!
<dz0ny_> https://github.com/igrigorik/ga-beacon toel testiram
<Pepelka> igrigorik/ga-beacon · GitHub
<Pepelka> »ga-beacon - Google Analytics collector-as-a-service for GitHub (and others).«
<dz0ny_> lahko se pridruzite :)
<zdobersek> HE'S DONE IT AGAIN
<zdobersek> .yt monty python stoning
<jabuk> Stoning (2 minuti) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIaORknS1Dk ♥15,074 ▶2,650,162
<CrazyLemon> http://shrani.si/f/1o/It/4kIM58M9/148678010152011856256865.jpg
<CrazyLemon> ahahaha
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon the bully
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: pa kaj je, a se ne mors potolazit?
<CrazyLemon> idioterna potolazit?
<idioterna> ja da gay is the new black
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ni gay..je total nonsense :)
<CrazyLemon> +pa
<idioterna> whatever
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: tale dres ti ne pristoji
<idioterna> a on je na sliki zravn unga kolesarja
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek vem! zato se mu pa smejem! :)
<idioterna> se mi je zdel da more bit en primorc.
<CrazyLemon> idioterna zakaj? zaradi belih nog? :)
<zdobersek> sej, CrazyLemon, a nis to ti?
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: zaradi blond las
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nekoč! zdaj sem shujšal in imam krajše hlačke!
<dz0ny_> photoshop?
<zdobersek> selfie.
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: Mandriva Linux  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41253/#p41253
<dz0ny_> ping
<jabuk> dz0ny_: pong
<dz0ny_> k :)
<Sky[x]> :)
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Nginx Web Server Promoted to Main Repo in 14.04  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/VaQ2NLycXyI/nginx-web-server-promoted-main-repo-14-04
#ubuntu-si 2014-01-03
<napsy_> dan
<idioterna> zdravo
<zdobersek> ahoy sailors
<napsy_> gre kdo na fosdem?
<yang> a gres z avionom ?
<napsy_> aha
<yang> ce bos letel z wizzair pazi, ker leti v charleroi, to je 100km od bruslja stran
<yang> ceprav let oglasujejo kot "bruselj"
<napsy_> hum aja?
<yang> jp
<yang> jst sem se zajebal lani
<napsy_> kok si pa pol prisel v bruselj?
<yang> sploh nisem sel pol
<yang> zarad stroskov
<napsy_> hum to pa morm prevert
<idioterna> yang: zomg
<idioterna> nisi sel?
<yang> gledal sem pa kukr sem videl prek neta so baje neke zajebane povezave s charleroi-ja sploh za te vecerne lete
<idioterna> stopal bi
<yang> idioterna: ja mislim, karta za avion je bla 50 eur, stroski prevoza pa bi bli ze okoli 100 + hotel
<idioterna> stopal bi.
<idioterna> 90% vsega folka se samga v avtu voz
<yang> napsy_: je neka linija busov, ki tja pelje samo imajo slabo narejeno spletnno stran
<napsy_> hum ok se bom js to mal pozanimu kok je planiran
<yang> ampak te pripelje na glavno postajo v bruselj, od tam pa do hotela mors najverjetneje vzeti taxi ce prides ob polnoci, zdaj pa racunaj kkolk taxiji stanejo v bruslju
<zdobersek> letet moras za BRU, ne CRL
<yang> ce letis direkktno v Bruselj je bolje, prek adrie morda, samo je seveda drazja karta
<zdobersek> vprasas Viranta, ce lahko kej zrihta
<yang> ;)
<yang> kaksnega falcona
<yang> sej ne vem a sploh se mmamo tega falcona al je sel na razrez
<idioterna> razrez :)
<idioterna> letal se ne reze.
<napsy_> 10 evrov je baje prevoz
<napsy_> ce res s tem brussels city shuttle
<napsy_> gres*
<napsy_> na eno stran
<Guest90378> juhuu
<napsy_> vozis se pa okol eno uro
<Guest90378> jutro miške ;)
<napsy_> se ni take panike
<zdobersek> le kdo je Guest90378 ?
<Guest90378> bohvi kdo :D
<sasa84_> hm... zkaj mi noče prjet sasa84 :\
<sasa84_> sam mal...
<zdobersek> ker si impostor, ziher zato.
<yang> idioterna: nekak se jih reciklira
<sasa84> sm dala RELEASE :D
<idioterna> yang: https://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=32+08'59.96"+N+110+50'09.03"W
<Pepelka> 32 08'59.96" N 110 50'09.03"W - Google Maps
<yang> OLPC morm falshat
<yang> idioterna: a mas ti to za otroke ?
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> dva mam
<yang> idioterna: hehe tko klavrno koncajo letala
<yang> http://www.rtvslo.si/slovenija/toca-poskodovala-falcon/312529
<Pepelka> Toča poškodovala falcon :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Piloti Slovenske vojske so pri usposabljanju poškodovali vladno letalo falcon, kar pomeni, da bo treba odšteti še nekaj več davkoplačevalskega denarja za njegovo vzdrževanje.«
<dz0ny_> ping
<jabuk> dz0ny_: pong
<dz0ny_> cudesa
<yang> Zdajle je blo pa na RSLO1 15 min. stosov dobrih, poglejte v arhiv
<yang> http://www.rtvslo.si/svet/snowden-razkril-nsa-gradi-kvantni-racunalnik-ki-bi-dekodiral-skoraj-vsako-sifro/326417
<Pepelka> Snowden razkril: NSA gradi kvantni računalnik, ki bi dekodiral skoraj vsako šifro :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Ameriška agencija za nacionalno varnost (NSA) želi zgraditi kvantni računalnik, ki bi z lahkoto dekodiral skoraj vsako šifro, ki jih za zaščito uporabljajo banke, podjetja in vlade po vsem svetu.«
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<zdobersek> drevesa
<dz0ny_> yang sej to se ze dolgo ve
<yang> Planira kdo potovanje na Nizozemsko v tem letu, nekaj bi rad narocil tam...
<speed-> jaz tudi :p
<zdobersek> fedex that shit
<zdobersek> or smthn
<speed-> jaz bi bil rajsi da mi nekdo pripelje hehe
<zdobersek> najbrz kaj ... nelegalnega?
<speed-> najbrz
<speed-> ce bi kdo pac mel voljo cene pa ne :)
<yang> speed-: ja jst nebi ravno narocil "tistega"
<yang> bedasto da vsi dobijo tako negativno asosiacijo na Nizozemsko
<speed-> yang drugace pa skoda ker 1teden nazaj je bil moj kolega tam
<speed-> ampak bi mogel pocakat, ker je se v nemcijo sel pa ga se ni bilo domov
<yang> mogoce je bil kje "zadrzan"
<speed-> ker delajo oni tam okoli neke elektroinstalacija ali kaj jaz vem
<speed-> ne
<speed-> :)
<speed-> cist sluzbeno samo zdaj nebo sel vec nazaj na nizozemsko
<zdobersek> ti sment.
<speed-> yang drugace pa jaz sem ga hotel prepricat na 100 in 1 nacin
<speed-> pa se ni dal :p
<zdobersek> kolega pa tak
<speed-> da
<speed-> sicer pa saj mu dam prav
<speed-> itak je precenjena ta nizozemska
<speed-> pa nekaj okoli vozit po terenu ni kul :P
<speed-> drago777 (~zncadmin@kneegrow.org)
<speed-> lol kaka domena
<napsy_> http://commandcenter.blogspot.co.il/2012/06/less-is-exponentially-more.html
<Pepelka> command center: Less is exponentially more
<kubanc> jov, a kdo vse zakaj mi itpkovnica ne dela v tty?
<Sky[x]> ker je na USB?
<kubanc> sm dal zdele na kabel
<kubanc> pa tud ne dela
<kubanc> mam vireless usb, jo dal na usb kabel, pa ne dela..
<kubanc> a mislis da bi potrebovla ps2 tipkovnico?=
<sasa84> kubanc, weird :>
<sasa84> pa kakšn tty je to :)
<kubanc> termianl
<kubanc> ctrl+alt+F1
<sasa84> sej poznam to...sam mi je čudn, d ne dela
<sasa84> a ma to kej veze, če ej tipkovnca v /device?
<sasa84> al je vseen za tty?
<sasa84> kubanc, kaj pa npr. če stisneš f namest f1?
<sasa84> f4
<sasa84> oz. 2 in 3
<sasa84> jst nikol ne nucam enke :\
<slax0r> oz. 5 in 6
<slax0r> :P
<sasa84> ja slax0r :Y
<sasa84> :>
<sasa84> nej vzame neki med 2-6...ne pa 1 :P
<sasa84> a ni tko, d 1ka včasih mal ***? :)
<slax0r> to nima veze drugac :)
<sasa84> sam včasih ti dela kšn drug tty
<slax0r> vcasih je blo tko da je X zasedel enko in nisi mogel nic vec tam delat
<sasa84> ej slax0r ... lohk rečeva kubanc, d nej kej vtipka v tty, d vidmo kaj je narobe :P
<slax0r> telinit 6 bi moral pomagat ja
<sasa84> sicr bom pa jst tih, k sm n00b :)
<sasa84> slax0r, povej tetici...a si kej priden?
<slax0r> pa seveda teta sasa84 :)
<slax0r> saj pa vidis da je sluzben cas, pa na ircu visim :P
<slax0r> pa ti?
<sasa84> slax0r, pišem :)
<slax0r> kaj pises? :)
<slax0r> roman? :P
<dz0ny_> love story
<slax0r> am I in it?
<dz0ny_> slax0r: as her husband
<dz0ny_> vsi ostali smo pa lovers :D
<slax0r> more important, am I hot? :P
<slax0r> js nism ljubusumn :P
<slax0r> dz0ny_: ti se mi zdis tko bolj tehnicne narave...encyption, mac integrity check, da ali ne? why?
<Sky[x]> sasa84, pa ne vsega napisat no :)
<Sky[x]> kaj se zase zadrzi :P
<slax0r> s/encyption/encryption
<sasa84> slax0r, ma za Å¡tudij :)
<sasa84> mi je mentor naroču, d morm do srede januarja spisat 1. poglavje :P
<sasa84> 2 let pa pol mam cajta... tko d...AKCIJA :D
<slax0r> good luck ;)
<slax0r> sasa84: sam tolk glej da bom js zraven :P
<sasa84> slax0r, lohk te dam npr. med zahvale :P
<slax0r> sam da sem zraven :P
<sasa84> pol npr v zahvali... slax0r-ju :P
<sasa84> al pa tko... hvala linusu t., marku s. in LO, da sem lahko napisala disertacijo, posebej pa Å¡e zahvala slax0r, ker me je zabaval na ircu med pisanjem--- hvala vam!
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> izraz bi bil... o_O
<Matthai> hoj, eno vprašanje... kaj moram popravit v /etc/init.d skriptah, da se bo pred openvpn zagnal dnsmasq ?
<Matthai> sasa84, kaj to pišeš?
<sasa84> Matthai, slax0r bi bil rad v zahvali pr moji nalogi :P
<Matthai> diploma, magisterij, doktorat?
<sasa84> zadnje
<Matthai> čestitke, katero področje?
<sasa84> in ne sprašuj kaj študiram, ker sem na totalno napačnem irc kanalu in imam totalno neprav operacijski sistem za moj fax :P
<Matthai> kaj... računalništvo? zakaj bib il potem nepravi kanal?
 * sasa84 je teologinja :>
<sasa84> z ubuntujem :P
<Matthai> aha, zanimivo, kaj je pa tema doktorata?
<sasa84> inkulturacija in akulturacija mašnih evholoških besedil v slovenskem prevodu rimskega misala
<dz0ny_> Matthai:init scrip gleda ime datoteke
<dz0ny_> das recimo 10_openvpn 20_dnsmasq
<dz0ny_> slax0r: Matthai bo pravi naslov :)
<dz0ny_> bbl
<Matthai> ok, v /etc/rc2.d imam tole
<Matthai> S19openvpn ... S20dnsmasq
<sasa84> ooo lordi
<slax0r> dz0ny_: ?
<LorD_DDooM> o sasa84 , a si kej pridna?
<slax0r> Matthai: nisem ravno ubuntu oz. sysv expert, sam logika mi kaze da ce zamenjas s19 in s20 bos zamenjal vrstni red zagona
 * sasa84 pokima
<sasa84> pa ti LorD_DDooM ?
<LorD_DDooM> Prej serm šel iz službe domov...tko da bolj ne :P
<sasa84> uuu, packonko
<LorD_DDooM> Ja, pa še to sem se večji del delovnika ukvarjal s sodelavkinim kompom, ko ima novo mašino z Win8.1 in 3/4 32-bit programov ni delalo, mrežni printerji so bili pa svoje poglavje :P
<slax0r> anyhoo
<slax0r> bodite v rozicah
<slax0r> cafcaf
<sasa84> dijo slax0r
<sasa84> sej pol si pa bil priden miši ;)
<Matthai> evo, grem rebootnit sistem
<idioterna> what is this, windows?
<zdobersek> nope, just computers with backdoors
<zdobersek> rite? coz of NSA?
<sasa84> idioterna, kter OS ti nucaš?
<idioterna> sasa84_: kokr kje
<idioterna> sasa84_: uglavnm razlicne linuxe
<sasa84_> tud v službi?
<zdobersek> FFS
<zdobersek> linux je sam eden!
<zdobersek> linux nomenclature 101
<yang> po novem je lignux
<dz0ny_> That's what your preacher is saying.
<dz0ny_> There is only Linux.
<NiceLurk> jes morm priznat da ne uporablam linuxa kej preveč
<NiceLurk> sem pa ar dn nazaj inštaliru tole: http://windows.kde.org/
<Pepelka> KDE Windows Initiative - Welcome to The KDE on Windows Initiative
<Pepelka> »KDE Homepage, KDE.org«
<NiceLurk> in prov čudn počutu med inštalacijo :-/
<NiceLurk> ampak dela vse ok, razen sistemskih zvokom mi ne rata poštimat
<NiceLurk> drgač pa u kde vlcju dela zvok
<sasa84_> dz0ny_, priporočam ti film 42 :)
<dz0ny_> sasa84_: videl
<sasa84_> zdej gledam pa butlerja :)
<idioterna> sasa84_: tut u sluzbi
<idioterna> sasa84_: u sluzbi prakticno nc druzga
<idioterna> doma tut ksne bsdje kdaj
<idioterna> zdobersek: sorry, linukse.
<sasa84_> sm misnla, d mate kr tko.... vsi enako
<idioterna> kaj vsi enako?
<idioterna> u sluzbi ma ene 70% apple, ene 30% linux pa en ma windows
<sasa84_> aha :) pol apple kr rula pr vas :)
<sasa84_> ma sej kokr vidm, ma ful dizajnerjev jabuk
<dz0ny_> sasa84_: vecina ljudi k hoce get work done ma osx
<dz0ny_> pa da baterija dolg zdrzi
<idioterna> pr ns niso dizajnerji
<sasa84_> sej, če delaš neki profi pa ni važn kje... rabš zadeve, k laufajo 100% in to zmer...vžgeš pa delaš
<idioterna> so programerji
<idioterna> ja, sej linux je tak
<idioterna> k enkrat skonfiguriras pol dela
<sasa84_> ja, morš naštimat...in maš pol skor za zmer :)
<sasa84_> je pa res, d morš naštimat :)
<sasa84_> pa lohk se zgodi, d se včasih ne da naštimat :>
<idioterna> to se pa ja loh vnaprej pozanimas
<idioterna> ceprov js ze precej dolg nism srecu laptopa k neb delal vse kar rabm
<zdobersek> rabis backdoor?
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: banshee si ze gledal?
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: CrazyLemon: spielen wir?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ naah.. ni mi všeč
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ko pojem..9ish?
<zdobersek> zomg that's 10 minutes awayyy
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: too much gore?
<zdobersek> al gore?
<dz0ny_> gore in ljudje no
<zdobersek> goretex?
<zdobersek> gore as in on flames?
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: game?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ naah.. gledal trailer, ni mi bil všeč
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: gledam bansshee
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: the orange is new black on steroids
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ seriously?
<dz0ny_> + dogaja se zunaj zapora
<CrazyLemon> that many lesbians?
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: lol
<dz0ny_> ne much more naked skin
<CrazyLemon> i'll take that as a no
<dz0ny_> pa par prison break hintov ma
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: glej banshee
<CrazyLemon> f naked skin..are there boobs
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: a lot of boobs
<CrazyLemon> hm.. očitno bom mogu pogledat vsaj eno epizodo :)
<zdobersek> boobs on gore, dead bodies, right?
<CrazyLemon> boobs on sonce, ne gore!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek si updejtal l4d2?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne
<sasa84_> ooo moj zdobersek
<zdobersek> sej dz0ny_ ne gre, tko da nima smisla
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kaj čakaš?? boobs al gore??
<zdobersek> hey sasa84_
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pust romantiko zdaj
<sasa84_> lol
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: cakam dzonelle
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek damir is in!
<sasa84_> dzonelle LOOOOOL
<dz0ny_> sasa84_: zatipku se je
<dz0ny_> mislu je dzole
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ kaj pol ti ne boš igral al ?
<dz0ny_> tist celjani sam travco vidjo vsepovsod
<dz0ny_> pol govorijo pa zdrav duh v zdravem teleseu
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: sec
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ k
<zdobersek> trava ti prepuca pljuca
<CrazyLemon> silly žan..trava gre v želodec
<CrazyLemon> ne v pljuča
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: pameti ne na zalost...
<CrazyLemon> zakaj misliš da si pol lačn
<CrazyLemon> k ni nič kalorij not!
<CrazyLemon> party time!
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: kaj pao gramo
<dz0ny_> pa igramo*
<dz0ny_> Women make up 45% of the gaming community wtf http://www.theesa.com/facts/pdfs/esa_ef_2013.pdf
<idioterna> we know
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ karkoli bo prosto i guess :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie you for real
<dz0ny_> cak da dzolo zvije
<CrazyLemon> ma zihr kaka
<CrazyLemon> as usual
<zdobbie> ne rolam dzol, ker ne kadim trave
<zdobbie> drugace pa kakam, ja
<zdobbie> kr redno
<dz0ny_> a saknk pol kadis?
<dz0ny_> skank*
<zdobbie> najbrz ne
<zdobbie> invite me, drugac
<zdobbie> !g skank
<Pepelka> Urban Dictionary: skank http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=skank
<zdobbie> dz0ny_: nope, ne kadim
<dz0ny_> :D
<dz0ny_> dobr no
<dz0ny_> ne se finga zdej delat
<zdobbie> sparam pac
<dz0ny_> for crack?
<dz0ny_> a skunk ni dovolj al kaj?
<Tardus> Srečno novo leto !
<CrazyLemon> .imdb bad grandpa
<jabuk> Jackass Presents: Bad Grandpa (2013) 92 min
<jabuk> Ocena: 6.9/10 (18,256 glasov) MT: 54/100
<jabuk> 86-year-old Irving Zisman takes a trip from Nebraska to North Carolina to take his 8 year-old grandson, Billy, back to his real father.
<jabuk> http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1086630169/?ref_=tt_ov_vi
<CrazyLemon> now available :)
<dz0ny_> .imdb The Spectacular Now
<jabuk> The Spectacular Now (2013) 95 min
<jabuk> Ocena: 7.5/10 (12,243 glasov) MT: 82/100
<jabuk> A hard-partying high school senior's philosophy on life changes when he meets the not-so-typical "nice girl."
<jabuk> http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1538631961/?ref_=tt_ov_vi
<dz0ny_> .imdb Crystal Fairy & The Magical Cactus
<jabuk> Crystal Fairy & the Magical Cactus and 2012 (2013) 98 min
<jabuk> Ocena: 5.8/10 (2,409 glasov) MT: 67/100
<jabuk> As Jamie travels in Chile, he invites an eccentric woman to join his group's quest to score a fabled hallucinogen, a move that finds him at odds with his new companion, until they drink the magic brew on a beach at the edge of the desert.
<jabuk> http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1639295257/?ref_=tt_ov_vi
<dz0ny_> .imdb American Mary
<jabuk> American Mary (2012) 103 min
<jabuk> Ocena: 6.2/10 (7,703 glasov) MT: 46/100
<jabuk> The story follows medical student, Mary Mason, as she becomes increasingly broke and disenchanted with the surgical world she once admired. The allure of easy money sends Mary into the ...See full summary »
<jabuk> http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi135112473/?ref_=tt_ov_vi
<dz0ny_> .imdb About Cherry
<jabuk> About Cherry (2012) 98 min
<jabuk> Ocena: 4.7/10 (4,805 glasov) MT: 33/100
<jabuk> A drama centered on a troubled young woman who moves to San Francisco, where she gets involved in pornography and aligns herself with a cocaine-addicted lawyer.
<jabuk> http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi3959268633/?ref_=tt_ov_vi
<dz0ny_> lol skip
<sasa84> dz0ny_, kter ej pol za pogledat? :P
<sasa84> jst priporočam butlerja :)
<sasa84> luškan je
<sasa84> pa Å¡e rush morm 1x pogledat, zdej k mam sube... v nedelo lepo s familjo :D
<sasa84> nč...šibam pančat ;)
<sasa84> ajde ;)
#ubuntu-si 2014-01-04
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> kdo kle ?
<Sky[x]> jkkj
<Sky[x]> d
<Sky[x]> d
<Sky[x]> g
<Sky[x]> j
<Sky[x]> y
<Sky[x]> s
<Sky[x]> c
<Sky[x]> b
<Sky[x]> f
<Sky[x]> g
<Sky[x]> u
<Sky[x]> e
<Sky[x]> d
<Sky[x]> v
<Sky[x]> g
<Sky[x]> h
<Sky[x]> k
<Sky[x]> i
<Sky[x]> y
<Sky[x]> r
<Sky[x]> e
<Sky[x]> d
<upd> :)
<Sky[x]> neki me xcaht heca
<CrazyLemon> https://soundcloud.com/val202/zadnji
<Pepelka> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<dz0ny_> RMS se spet trga. Zdaj hoče html only pages
<dz0ny_> brez js
<idioterna> how is that wrong?
<dz0ny_> To je samo zato da njemu lynk dela, nima nič z varnostjo
<idioterna> on ne uporabla lynxa
<idioterna> seveda nima nic z varnostjo, ma z zasebnostjo
<idioterna> ne mors kr dovolt random strangerjem da laufajo kodo na tvoji masini
<Sky[x]> idioterna: koliko pride kej postnina ce iz amanzon.de narocis ? polnilec za maca gledam da bi narocil
<idioterna> cist odvisn
<idioterna> do ene 10 ojro ponavad
<Sky[x]> jp
<Sky[x]> http://www.amazon.de/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_left_cn?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200170100#Zone2_EU
<Pepelka> Amazon.de Hilfe: Internationale Lieferung
<dz0ny_> em what
<dz0ny_> sej tud brez js lahko sledis
<dz0ny_> sam tezje je
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] plazydor: Kubuntu 13.10 ATI Mobilitiy Radeon HD 5470 Kaj aktivirati  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41254/#p41254
<CrazyLemon> http://www.udobnoposvetu.si/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/02_a.jpg
<CrazyLemon> haha :D
<Sky[x]> wtf
<Sky[x]> prvi videm tole v PHP
<Sky[x]> <?js=
<Sky[x]> ko berem linkedin API kako naredi login
<dz0ny_> to majo transpiler potem za js
<Sky[x]> in to dajo v basic example fuck d bi jib sam tofu nekam :>
 * Guest80371 pihne dz0ny_ v uho
<Guest80371> ups
<Guest80371> zkaj sem spet gost!!!
<dz0ny_> Guest80371: reported to abuse
<sasa84> evo! :)
<sasa84> lol
<dz0ny_> sasa84: :D
<sasa84> ;)
<sasa84> dz0ny_, the ž dzonelle, kako smo? ;)
<sasa84> -ž
<dz0ny_> sasa84: nehi zana poslusat
<sasa84> :$
<sasa84> sej on bi bil pa žanel :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon pa la creme d'lemon
<dz0ny_> sasa84: lol tist ta zadnje si zih probala :>
<sasa84> sicr ma CrazyLemon lohk tud kšno bl tevtonsko ime... ala krotilda
<sasa84> dz0ny_, am...sam ne pr CrazyLemon :Pž
 * sasa84 zakašlja
<sasa84> in kakšno vreme je v bp? :P
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 8.8°C @04.01.2014 12:30 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 98% Veter: južni veter 1.9 m/s
<jabuk> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.8131644,14.3171319
<jabuk> Rakek: 6.67°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:43:41, Sončni zahod: 15:32:03
<sasa84> dz0ny_, vlažnost je ugodna :P
<dz0ny_> sasa84: sam toplota je mal nizka
<dz0ny_> to te zebe pol
<sasa84> sem na toplm ;)
<sasa84> kurmo lepo drva :D
<dz0ny_> pravilno
<dz0ny_> pr nas majo vsi neko virozo
<dz0ny_> pa z masko okol hodm
<sasa84> ti si doma al v ...?
<dz0ny_> da se ne okuzm :<
<sasa84> kaj?
<sasa84> ma ja? z masko?
<dz0ny_> joking
<dz0ny_> joke*
<sasa84> se mi je zdel, d nis tak kitajc :D
<yang> ja ne bod kitajc, tko k jest
<dz0ny_> sam viroza je pa real
<dz0ny_> en 2 let star otrok je umrl
<yang> to me zmer sprasujejo ce sm kitajc
<sasa84> dz0ny_, veš kaj men ful nuca... topla voda, med+limona...to po cele dneve žlampam
<sasa84> no, pa kšn šnopc tud nuca, če po grmu praska
<sasa84> looool
<sasa84> grlu*
<sasa84> :>
<sasa84> jooooj, ne brat par vrstic nazaj
<dz0ny_> sasa84: haha
<sasa84> lapsus :>
<sasa84> dz0ny_, še zmer čakam za kofe... :P
<dz0ny_> mja sej vemo na kaj ti misliš
<dz0ny_> sej je zdravo
<dz0ny_> sasa84: ce hoces da te okuzim
<sasa84> s čim? :P
<dz0ny_> virozo
<sasa84> lej, spolno prenosljivi ne rabm :P
<dz0ny_> mal bruhas
<dz0ny_> mal driskas
<sasa84> aaa, kr doma bod :P
<dz0ny_> pa glava boli
<sasa84> sam to pa nevem kdo mi je govoru, d so tud bruhal in driskal doma
<dz0ny_> jp
<dz0ny_> kr kriza je
<sasa84> ja, Å¡e posebno driskanje pa bruhanje
<dz0ny_> gatorade ftw
<dz0ny_> al pa kej drugega no
<sasa84> ja sej...d vsaj mal nadomestiš
<sasa84> z drisko pa bruhanjem se lohk fuuul dehidriraš
<dz0ny_> en se je zadušu
<sasa84> ojoj dz0ny_
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnSoMzROo2g
<Pepelka> Darth Vader privat. - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Hier sieht man mal was Darth Vader so privat macht :-)«
<yang> sasa84: ;)
<sasa84> yang, jst nism Å¡e nikol gledala star wars
<idioterna> zakaj pa ne
<idioterna> a te nasilje odvraca
<idioterna> sasa84: http://www.quickmeme.com/img/c9/c93bdef94628e12b3bb09fe9bd40c33d04cd6b0dec9e0cc753fbdd8c7f4fce57.jpg
<yang> sasa84: aja, no prvo glej dele 4,5,6
<sasa84> idioterna, ne... kaj pa vem, k sm bla majhna, mi tisti frisi niso Å¡li :)
<idioterna> samo 4 loh gledas
<yang> 1,2,3 je brezveze bolj
<idioterna> ostalo je krneki
<sasa84> zdj pa bi mal pogledala, d vsaj vidm mal :)
<sasa84> torej...return of the jedi?
<sasa84> a je tam tud darth vader? :>
<yang> je pa drugacen feeling al vidis darth vaderja prvic pr 8ih letih v italjanski sinhronizaciji, al pol ko si ze odrasel, cist drugo je
<yang> mors gledat 4,5,6 k se zaporedje nadalljuje
<idioterna> ne ne
<idioterna> 4 glej
<idioterna> a new hope
<idioterna> vse ostalo je dost cesko
<idioterna> 5 je krneki, 6 je pa sploh cist krneki
<yang> men je en poslal iz amerike DVDje pred leti, pol pa je bil DVD player lockan da ni predvajal
<idioterna> 1 2 3 so pa tut brezveze
<idioterna> yang: prov ti je, kaj pa mas dvd player
<idioterna> js ga nimam, grem po mkv na thepiratebay.
<sasa84> 4. je return of the jedi, letnik 83?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> 4 je "a new hope", letnik 79
<sasa84> ajaaa, čist t prvi pol?
<idioterna> return of the jedi je 6
<sasa84> aja... zdej vidm, d so številčeni 4, 5...1,2,3...
<idioterna> 4 5 6 1 2 3
<idioterna> so bli releasani
<sasa84> pol pa Å¡e clone wars oa 7ka
<sasa84> (ki prihaja...)
<sasa84> kaj pa je bla neka nanizanka...
<sasa84> ajaaa, star trek
<sasa84> uni so mel tud neke uniforme pa ošiljena ušesa :D
<idioterna> a?
<idioterna> ne clone wars je 2 afaik
<yang> 7,8,9 bodo se nardil
<idioterna> or so they promised
<yang> ja
<yang> ce ne bo lucas prej umrl
<yang> pr 1,2,3 se vidi da je rac. animacija, pri 4,5,6 so pa kostumi in je olj "realno"
<yang> tisti droni v enem delu so kot risanka
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> sej je risanka
<idioterna> no
<idioterna> rendranka :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: [K 13.10] Težave z ATI Mobilitiy Radeon HD 5470  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41255/#p41255
<lynxlynxlynx> disney je kupil lucas
<lynxlynxlynx> all bets are off
<sasa84> pol če gledam prvi film..zvem vse :P
<idioterna> sasa84: ne, prvi je brezvezn
<idioterna> sam 4. glej
<sasa84> mislm...unga iz leta 77
<idioterna> ja
<sasa84> ki je 4ka...ampak "prvi" :)
<idioterna> ja
<sasa84> đizs... zkaj ne morjo it po vrsti :P
<yang> ker so zasrali trilogijo in nasneli se 3 dele
<yang> da so lahko americani kampirali pred kinodvoranami ze 1 teden prej in prodali na tone igrac
<sasa84> še harry potter v vseh svojih 1542 delih ima logične cifre :P
<sasa84> yang, pol bodo dejansko posnel... 3 triologije?
<yang> ja
<yang> 3x3
<sasa84> a pol 1,2,3 se kao dogajajo pred "dejanskim prvim delom"?
<yang> ja
<sasa84> brezmadežno spočetje dartha ipd :P
<idioterna> ne sej ni bil brezmadezno
<idioterna> sam ne ve se kdo je fotr.
<yang> ne ji zdej vsega razlagat
<sasa84> sej se mi zdi, d pr tem filmu majo več zaslužka od mečev, lego kock, kostumov, igrc...kt pa dejanskega filma :)
<yang> brez skrbi
<idioterna> sasa84: majo
<idioterna> sasa84: obstaja dokumentarc na to temo
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNZove4OTtI
<Pepelka> Merchandising - YouTube
<Pepelka> »This My favorite clip in the whole movie =) enjoy«
<yang> hehe
<yang> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdsXggne6sA
<Pepelka> Return of the Jedi - Missing Elevator Scene - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Footage of Luke Skywalker and Darth Vader in the elevator on the way to the Emperor's throne room.«
<yang> mal je loop
<sasa84> yang, loool, huda scena :D
<dz0ny_> .calc 1+1
<jabuk> 2.00
<dz0ny_> .calc sin(45 deg) ^ 2
<jabuk> 0.50
<Sky[x]> prva dva commita na github naredil :>
<Sky[x]> lol
<lynxlynxlynx> nekje je treba začet
<Sky[x]> res je :)
<dz0ny_> !g skyx github
<Pepelka> th3flyboy/SkyX · GitHub https://github.com/th3flyboy/SkyX
<dz0ny_> hm finc pa nis
<dz0ny_> Sky[x]: kaj pa si na džithubu
<Sky[x]> hehe
<zdobbie> one of us http://www.telegraph.co.uk/journalists/pippa-middleton/10547206/Pippa-Middleton-how-I-finally-joined-the-cycling-brigade.html
<Pepelka> Pippa Middleton: how I finally joined the cycling brigade - Telegraph
<Pepelka> »Our columnist joins keen cyclist Jonathan Edwards, the former Olympic triple jump champion, for a lesson on a clip-in bike in Battersea Park«
<CrazyLemon> i'd ride her all day!
<CrazyLemon> em.. +with
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobbie> pippa is cute as well
 * CrazyLemon didnt notice
<dz0ny_> rofl http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAw-t7RwDuA
<Pepelka> Battlefield 4 01 03 2014 21 14 14 22 DVR - YouTube
<zdobbie> i.e. you'd ride the bike all day, but pipa can tag along if she wants to
<dz0ny_> zdej vem zakaj nikol mikrofona ne uporabim
<zdobbie> to so ti pravniki ...
<dz0ny_> a kej igramo
<dz0ny_> :D
<zdobbie> gledamo
<zdobbie> sixdayracing.com
<zdobbie> http://www.sixdayracing.com
<Pepelka> Home - Six day racing
<Pepelka> »Home«
<dz0ny_> dobr
<zdobbie> dober
<zdobbie> sem jaz
<Sky[x]> sexy pa jaz ;)
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie whats that
<zdobbie> whats what
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie 6 day racing
<zdobbie> racing over six days
<zdobbie> http://www.sixdayracing.com/Six-Day-Explained/
<Pepelka> Six-Day Explained - Six day racing
<Pepelka> »Six-Day Explained«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie torej..se vozijo v krogu
<zdobbie> mhm, to je pista
<zdobbie> oz. velodrom
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie a bo tukaj tony martin poskusu zrusit rekord?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ne, to bo kasnej v 2014, ce se bo odlocu
<zdobbie> bo pa Cancellara zagotovo podiru, nekje konc aprila al pa v zacetku maja
<zdobbie> ce se do takrat ne skegla
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie dz0ny_ a pol bi igrala al ne?
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: doto igram
<CrazyLemon> k
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<CrazyLemon> lp sasa84
<dz0ny_> cez kake 20 min
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: lahko
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ glede na to da zdobbie masturbira.. bi bila sama kar je pa lame :)
<CrazyLemon> mernik pa je Å¡el spat
<zdobbie> jaz sem fertik za pol ure
<CrazyLemon> ok..bom vidu če je damir alive
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: ce zdobbie ne gre gre gandalf
<zdobbie> jst ne grem, lahko gre tud frodo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ damir je in :)
<dz0ny_> zdobbie: ma dobr no
<dz0ny_> bodi sam sebi tečen
<dz0ny_> ker si tako dober
<zdobbie> !g how to take a joke
<Pepelka> How to Take a Joke: 9 Steps (with Pictures) - wikiHow http://www.wikihow.com/Take-a-Joke
<CrazyLemon> !g trouble in paradise
<Pepelka> Trouble in Paradise (1932) - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0023622/
<dz0ny_> put it in your pocket, 99 falling stars left
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ... old?
<sasa84> živjo CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie quite
<zdobbie> ojla sasa84
<sasa84> juhuuuu zdobbie
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ping
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: pong
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ late pong :)
<dz0ny_> d:
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da je steam crknu :)
<dz0ny_> jp server je crashnu
<CrazyLemon> ne game server
<CrazyLemon> in general steam
<dz0ny_> aja
<CrazyLemon> ker recimo activity mi ne odpre
<CrazyLemon> ze celo vecnost
<Sky[x]> nehite spilat pa raj kej novga naredte :)
<lynxlynxlynx> moj dan ;P
<dz0ny_> ?
<speed-> kaj to spilate
<CrazyLemon> teletubbiese
<dz0ny_> tist kr je na steamu za linux
<lynxlynxlynx> ... že cel dan delam nove stvari
#ubuntu-si 2014-01-05
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Simobil1987: Origin ga ne odpre  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41256/#p41256
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Simobil1987: Origin se ne odpre  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41256/#p41256
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Origin se ne odpre  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41257/#p41257
<zdobbie> oi
<kubanc> jov a kdo ve zakaj po nadgradnji jedra nimam več smooth fontov ?
<dz0ny_> nadgradnja jedra ne vpliva na to
<CrazyLemon> mogoče pa! če ni bila smooth nadgradnja
<CrazyLemon> :p
<anny> dan
<anny> anybody?
<yang> some of us
<anny> lool
<anny> nekateri pa Å¡e spijo
<dz0ny_> one of us
<anny> žoony!
<anny> kako kaj novoletne zaobljube?
<yang> Lezi komu kje v kotu kaksen stari Thinkpad X60 ?
<anny> v miru pokopane?
<dz0ny_> anny se 360 dni je
<anny> yang, nekaj podobnega je bilo pri nas
<dz0ny_> a looot of time
<yang> anny: daj poglej, sem pripravljen odkupit
<anny> to je zadeva z rdečo kroglico?
<yang> ja
<anny> ja, je bilo
<anny> ne vem, če je še
<yang> lahko je tut delno-delujoc
<anny> potrebuješ za rezervne dele?
<yang> najraje bi delujocega, lahko pa tudi kot rezervnega
<yang> nekaj jih je sicer na bolhi, samo so precenjeni
<anny> ok, bom pogledala
<yang> ok hvala
<dz0ny_> oh my... RMS je mel spet pridigo.
<anny> who's RMS?
<yang> Stallman Mathew Richard
<anny> wow
<anny> sta se že dala v španovijo s Snowdenom?
<yang> on je bil kakih 30 let pred snowdenom ja
<dz0ny_> one of us is big fan
<dz0ny_> one of us ...
<yang> dz0ny_: ti ga ne maras kaj dosti, ne ?
<anny> to se sliši nekam zamorjeno
<dz0ny_> yang ne strinjam se z njim
<yang> v kateri zadevi ?
<dz0ny_> in njegovimi blodnjami
<dz0ny_> vse kar je izjavil po letu 2012
<yang> cudno
<yang> ker je vecino zadev vnaprej predvidel
<yang> kaj pa je takega izjavil s cimer se ne strinjas, url ?
<yang> glede na to da je founder GNUja, bi si mislil, da lahko postavlja pogoje
<yang> ponavadi jih ne postavlja "na pamet" ampak poda tudi obrazlozitev
<yang> od 2012 malo pljuva po ubuntu
<yang> morda ga zato ne maras
<idioterna> ne mara ga zato ker si misli, da si lahko vsi privoscijo to, kar si lahko privosci on sam
<idioterna> normalni ljudje ne morejo nehat uporabljat gmaila in javascripta in lastniskega programja, ker je od tega odvisno njihovo materialno stanje
<yang> seveda lahko nehas uporabljat gmail
<idioterna> njemu kot milijonarju je trivialno reci "ne bom", ostali pa pac niso tako srecni
<idioterna> ne, ne mores
<yang> lahko uporabljas email resitev, lastnega podjetja, pac SMTP in je
<idioterna> ne, ne mores!
<idioterna> ker je priblizno tisockrat drazje.
<idioterna> ne morejo si vsi privosciti tega
<yang> dobro, on itak zagovarja svojo fundacijo, kako bi pa blo, da bi se hvalil da uporablja windowse
<idioterna> jaz si slucajno lahko, ker znam te reci postavit sam.
<idioterna> ne govorim o tem
<idioterna> govorim o njegovem pridiganju o tem, da bi vsi nekaj morali
<yang> mislim, da bolj pozarja
<yang> mislim, da bolj opozarja, vsak se pa seveda odloca sam
<yang> ti in mi, lahko naredimo ta premik, ker smo bolj tehnoosko ozavesceni
<idioterna> njegov ton ni ravno spravljiv
<yang> nekdo drug pa malo tezje
<idioterna> jaz ze delam ta premik, ampak on je milijonar, zato ga bi moral delat on
<idioterna> on bi moral uredit free alternativo gmailu
<yang> no sej ti bos tut kmalu miljonar, pa lahko odpres center za ozavescanje o proti kodi :)
<idioterna> ne pa opozarjat, drugi naj pa delajo
<idioterna> ne vidim nobenega smisla v ozavescanju, dokler ne ponudim uporabne alternative
<idioterna> kitajski laptopi z zastarelim programjem to vsekakor niso
<yang> ja sej je bil un lavabit al kaj, pa so ga moral ukint
<idioterna> lavabit ni niti od dalec primerljiv z gmailom
<idioterna> ni niti uporaben, niti poceni, niti prijazen do povprecneza
<idioterna> ljudje kupijo dizla, ker je gorivo cenejse in ker dizel manj porabik
<idioterna> porabi
<yang> jah pac je tko, da ce zelis bolj prosto resitev je ta ponavadi zastarela, zato ker je community precej majhen in tudi proizvajalci strojne opreme namerno zasctitijo hardwer, da ga je tezko decryptati, zato razvoj toliko casa traja....recimo za odklenit coreboot na racunalniku je en razvijalec porabil leto dni casa
<idioterna> ceprav vsi vedo, da je dizel bistveno bolj umazana stvar
<idioterna> RMS si pa misli, da ce bo on rekel, da so dizli slabi, jih bodo ljudje nehali kupovati
<idioterna> to ne gre tko
<zdobbie> !g richard stallman net worth
<Pepelka> Richard Stallman - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Stallman
<anny> čisto simpel...zakaj ljudje ne uporabljajo linuxa na namizju?
<anny> razmerje cost/profit se jim ne izide
<anny> in to slovenceljni, ki so nori na vse brezplačne zadeve
<yang> http://www.ebay.de/itm/OLPC-XO-One-laptop-per-child-/171204935132?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&autorefresh=true&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&nma=true&si=H%252FTXgw%252By7%252FzQtCj17E2YUWaHrrY%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc tale bo za sestricno
<Pepelka> OLPC XO One laptop per child | eBay
<Pepelka> »OLPC XO One laptop per child in Computer, Tablets & Netzwerk, Notebooks & Netbooks, PC Notebooks & Netbooks | eBay«
<dz0ny_> Se zmeraj hočejo ti X piratskih program poganjat
<anny> le zakaj, dzony_?
<dz0ny_> Itak so Windows free ')
<anny> ker se ne morejo/nočejo/ne znajo ukvarjati s konfiguracijo
<yang> idioterna: on je pac samo koordinator, potem so drugi ki delajo alternative, alternativa facebooku je ze GNU social, alternativa SAAS gmailu pa ne bo nikoli
<anny> jaz pošizim, ko 3x mesečno pucam tuje kompe
<CrazyLemon> anny i disagree.. hocejo piratske programe poganjat ker ne znajo drugače! :)
<yang> anny: znas razdreti laptop in ga ocistiti ?
<dz0ny_> Yang on na splošno pridiga in potem vsiljuje svoje zadeve
<yang> dz0ny_: meni se zdijo nejgove pridige utemeljene
<dz0ny_> ki so zastarele Al pa neuporabne
<yang> dz0ny_: pridiga pac proti temu, od cesar se je idejni gnu/linux distanciral
<yang> drgac lahko kar nazaj na windowse gremo
<yang> kmalu ne bo vec razllike
<idioterna> yang: mislm da anny govori o pucanju programja
<idioterna> pa browser toolbarov :)
<dz0ny_> Ja sej nima vsake neumne.  Samo vsaka druga stvar ga malo zanese
<anny> ja....picanju virusov
<yang> dz0ny_: nevem, mogoce ga ti bolj povrsno poslusas, jaz sem moral 3x gledat njegovo predavanje, predvsem ker nisem vsega zastopil, da sem potem zastopil point
<idioterna> yang: suni se vedno uporablja windows
<dz0ny_> Njegov nega pogled je ok
<idioterna> ker orodij, ki jih potrebuje, na drugih sistemih ni
<yang> dz0ny_: dobro ampak ljudje zagovarjajo dva bregova eni so za free software, drugi so za open source, in vsak lahko ima svoj prav
<dz0ny_> Sam njegov mikromanagment ni
<idioterna> moj problem z njim je da izgublja bitko za freedom v softveru
<yang> idioterna: jst sem prjatlci dal debian, pa me sinfa zdaj, zakaj ji nisem dal winsow, nevem ce bi sploh delal na unem ION NVIDIA cipovju, verjetno z dodatnimi driverji bi
<dz0ny_> Gre na nori nivo
<idioterna> proti open source movementu
<idioterna> yang: zakaj ji pa nisi dal windows?
<yang> idioterna: nimam
<idioterna> zakaj si ji pa pol sploh dajal kaj?
<yang> tok da ma nekej za surfat pa mail brat
<idioterna> zakaj jo pa moti, da nima windows?
<idioterna> premal stallmana poslusa?
<yang> ja na windows je navajena
<idioterna> ja no
<idioterna> men je pa postar vcerej prnesu nexus 5
<idioterna> jolle pa se kr ne morm kupt
<yang> mislim, masina je 1.6 ATOM, to je prepocasno za win 7, XP bi lepo delal samo verjetno ni driverjev za ION cipovje
<yang> men morjo prnest Fairphone ta mesec
<dz0ny_>  hm to je moj nad :)
<dz0ny_> NAS
<idioterna> yang: kok ma rama?
<yang> 1gb
<idioterna> yang: windows 7 na nvidia ionu z atomom spodi od suni starsi uporabljajo ze 2 leti brez tezav
<dz0ny_> 2gb je max
<idioterna> 1gb je tesno za karkoli
<yang> ja
<anny> nimaš kaj
<idioterna> bi jim dal linux, pa ga nocejo
<idioterna> ceprav ne vedo, kaj sploh uporabljajo
<anny> old story :)
<idioterna> zanje je pomembno, da ko po e-mailu dobijo priponko, da se odpre taka kot jo je naslovnik poslal
<idioterna> to pomeni office
<yang> ja
<anny> če bi dal linux mint, še ne bi opazili razlike
<dz0ny_> ChromeOS
<yang> libreoffice sem ji dal
<idioterna> 200 evrov sem dal za windows 7 + microsoft office
<yang> ampak cudno rendrira word dokumente
<idioterna> za njuno masino
<yang> anny: mislim da ima Mint samo privzet WM, katerega lahko izberes tudi za drugo distribucijo
<yang> lahko se motim
<anny> ne vem
<idioterna> anny: dokler ne bi poskusil dedi namestit nekega cisto absurdnega programa za obdelavo fotk, o katerem je enkrat bral v neki prilogi nedela
<yang> no nastimal sem celo zvok, da gre preko HDMIja ven na TV, nevem ce bi to lahko nardil na Windows, mogoce bi uspelo
<idioterna> jao no
<anny> dobr...bala sem se, da v slovenskih novicah
<idioterna> na windows to vse dela
<dz0ny_> A veste ker Linux OS je najbolj uporabljen v letu 2013?
<yang> mozn da na windows to po defaultu dela
<anny> android
<idioterna> ma sej nism preprican, da ne bi bral slovenskih novic
<anny> lol
<idioterna> sam verjetn mu je nerodn
<idioterna> k je ucitelj
<dz0ny_> Anne desktop Al pa laptop
<idioterna> fedora :)
<yang> mislim ta projekt ozavescanja starih simbioza je malo zgresen, a je razlika ce bi jih od nule navajal na lignux ?
<dz0ny_> Nope chromeos
<CrazyLemon> linux*
<anny> jap
<anny> yang, ne bi Å¡lo
<anny> ko starejši pridejo do nekega problema, kot je neskladnost opreme, zatrockirajo
<yang> mozo
<yang> mozno
<anny> čist ven padejo...vsaka sprememba jih vrže is tira
<idioterna> v resnici bi jima komot dal katerikoli linux
<idioterna> ce bi potem zraven stal in ju ujckal
<yang> predstavljam si za nekega zacetnika k je 70 star je ze mail odpret cela znanost
<anny> moja mama ima tudi win 7 + Off2010
<idioterna> yang: problem je da ni zacetnik
<idioterna> ce je zacetnik mu linux ne predstavlja problemov
<idioterna> ce je pa karkoli drugace kot tisto, s cimer je zacel
<idioterna> mu pa ni vsec
<anny> idioterna, prav imaš
<yang> ja na simbioza so tisti k z nule startajo
<anny> yang, niso
<CrazyLemon> to ni res
<dz0ny_> no men se zdi da je ui tist ki preprica tiste k niso vec zacetniki
<anny> nekateri pridejo z zadnjim modelom pametnega telefona
<dz0ny_> pa pocenhw
<CrazyLemon> tistih ki z nule startajo je mogoce 10-15%
<yang> windows majo zlo confusing GUI, z miljon ikonami
<anny> gui je katastrofa
<anny> ne najdejo več svojega dokumenta
<yang> racunaj da mors vsako ikono poznaat da ves kaj nardi, sej mas sicer un flash help ob strani samo vseen
<dz0ny_> in zdej ze par distribucij kopira chromeos tudi vizualno
<anny> office prav tako - milijon neuporabnih ikon
<anny> če se vrnemo k starejšim - ta gospa, ki uporablja ubuntu, ga ima od vsega začetka, ker se je šele na stara leta naučila
<yang> aja a obstaja kaksen "nadaljevalni" tecaj po Simbiozi, kam se lahko vpisejo ?
<anny> ko je šla na simbiozo, je bila čisto zmedena, ker je vse drugače
<dz0ny_> MEIZU will bring a Ubuntu Phone to CES
<dz0ny_> rofl
<anny> :)
<anny> yang, nadaljevalni tečaji stanejo
<CrazyLemon> yang obstaja..v tistem medgeneracijskem centru
<yang> no saj
<yang> url prosim
<CrazyLemon> !g medgeneracijski center
<Pepelka> MGC Bistrica - Domžale http://www.mgc-bistrica.si/
<anny> imava pa midva s CrazyLemon popust, če hočeva postati člana Ypsilona lolololol
<CrazyLemon> anny sam 20€!
<CrazyLemon> !g medgeneracijski center simbioza
<Pepelka> Na Triglav spreminjat svet! Simbioza medgeneracijski center http://ypsilon.si/index.php/projekti/medgeneracijski-center
<anny> yang, dobre tečaje imajo v mestni knjižnici
<yang> aja ?
<anny> nekaj za starejše organizira tudi mestna občina ljubljana
<dz0ny_> I feel like trying something new, I'm on windows 8 right now and use it simply for using the internet, gaming, and homework. I'm mostly scared of compatibility issues. Do you think I would enjoy the switch? p.s I'm getting into programming with basic languages like javascript will it be easier in any way?
<yang> bom pogledal
<dz0ny_> typical user
<dz0ny_> convert him
<dz0ny_> ideas?
<anny> CrazyLemon, kuga se pritožuješ? 20 € je bolje kot nič! :)
<CrazyLemon> anny samo v primeru če oni meni plačajo! :)
<yang> a po 20 eur ste bili placani prostovoljci ?
<anny> yang, dream on
<dz0ny_> yang placat so moral za klub
<zdobbie> sasa84: !!
<yang> ker prostovoljstvo je ponavadi zastonj
<anny> no, lepo bi bilo, da bi vsaj potne stroške povrnili...a jih niso
<lynxlynxlynx> slaba izbira besede
<yang> mislim zastonj, pac neplacano
<anny> v čem je razlika? :)
<anny> no v glavnem...če kdo potrebuje kakšen tečaj naj pogleda sem http://www.mklj.si/izobrazevanja/2013-09-02-09-53-42
<Pepelka> Ponudba izobraževanj
<Pepelka> »Trenutno za vas izvajamo naslednja izobraževanja:&amp;amp;nbsp; IZOBRAŽEVALNE DELAVNICE TEČAJI STROKOVNA PREDAVANJA &amp;amp;nbsp;«
<lynxlynxlynx> zastonj je tudi sinonim za zaman
<anny> lynx, res je
<yang> ja mas prav
<anny> ampak kot sem rekla gor, slovenceljni drvijo, če kdo samo omeni besedo brezplačno
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: gratis/free :)
<yang> libre
<sasa84> juhuuuu zdobbie :)
<anny> skonto
<lynxlynxlynx> :)
<anny> po drugi strani pa stane tečaj linuxa z administracijo 700 €
<anny> huh
<CrazyLemon> skonto je popust :)
<dz0ny_> I can list the why's and then descend to the distro, picking one is like asking for a favorite among your children.
<yang> anny: kaksen redhat tecaj je par jurjev, pa traja samo par dni
<dz0ny_> I'm paranoid: LFS.
<dz0ny_> I'm convenient (and a desktop): Ubuntu.
<dz0ny_> The bleeding edge is not sharp enough: Arch.
<anny> vem, malo se hecam
<dz0ny_> I want to break FREE (Mercury style): Debian.
<dz0ny_> I'm a server: CentOS.
<dz0ny_> I'm an aristocratic server: RHEL.
<dz0ny_> I live in Germany (and work for the government): SuSE.
<dz0ny_> Linux is a multi-tool. Your choice of distro will depend on what you want to do with it.
<dz0ny_> hehe
<anny> dz0ny_ hudo!
<anny> moram prec shranit
<yang> hehe
<lynxlynxlynx> no ja
<lynxlynxlynx> lfs, arch in suse so mimo
<dz0ny_> why
<dz0ny_> arch je blearing
<dz0ny_> bleading
<dz0ny_> mi je pa vsec njihova resitev z moduli
<lynxlynxlynx> lfs je uporaben samo za učenje, paranoiki bi popizdili; arch je bleeding lih kot ostali (nekje med testing in next), suse pa mnogo bolj popularen
<lynxlynxlynx> kakšnimi moduli?
<dz0ny_> kernel
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj je pa posebnega?
<anny> suse je fajn
<dz0ny_> mas load all
<dz0ny_> preko fallback opcije
<dz0ny_> al pa custom
<dz0ny_> prek zaznave
<lynxlynxlynx> obskurno
<dz0ny_> ubuntu ma kup modulov static
<dz0ny_> v jedru
<dz0ny_> meni se zdi da je vse wkupaj hitrejse
<dz0ny_> pa systemd je zakon
<dz0ny_> pa netctl
<lynxlynxlynx> pitončkarji bi komot znoreli, če uporabljajo še kaj na python2, ker ima python povezan na python3
<lynxlynxlynx> potem Å¡e nekaj programov s predponami, namesto na drugih poteh
<dz0ny_> ja strict /usr/bin zna bit problem za koga
<lynxlynxlynx> no, sej majo oni več dela zarad tega pri pakiranju
<lynxlynxlynx> uporabnike ugrizne samo ko pogledajo izven teh okvirjev
<dz0ny_> a kdo spremlja debian debato
<dz0ny_> bodo sli zdej na systemd al ne?
<lynxlynxlynx> na lwn je bil update prejšnji teden
<dz0ny_> koliko zrtev?
<dz0ny_> :)
<lynxlynxlynx> sploh nisem bral :)
<dz0ny_> yang http://www.snopes.com/photos/technology/fukushima.asp
<Pepelka> snopes.com: Fukushima Emergency
<Pepelka> »Image shows radioactive water seeping into the ocean from the Fukushima nuclear plant.«
<yang> ja idioterna prav da je vsega sevanja toliko kot v eni florescentni lampi
<sasa84> dz0ny_, " Each day, 300 tons of radioactive water seeps into the ocean..."
<sasa84> :o
<yang> ne vem, jst niem fizik
<dz0ny_> ta post ti razlozi da ni vse res
<dz0ny_> pa fizig ga je spisal
<dz0ny_> oz eden k zna navajat vire
<dz0ny_> kar je bolj pomembno
<sasa84> mogoče zadeva ni tolk đabe... to hoče fizik povedat :)
<idioterna> yang: ne
<idioterna> yang: ti rad mal parafraziras
<idioterna> yang: iztroseno jedrsko gorivo, ki je dalec najbolj radioaktivna snov, ki se lahko sprosti v okolje, v vodi seva priblizno 7 centimetrov dalec
<lynxlynxlynx> mhm
<lynxlynxlynx> whatif je mel eno fajn epizodo na temo teh bazenov :)
<idioterna> js se jedrskih elektrarn ne bojim
<idioterna> evo: http://bou.si/pic/industrial-skyline-2.jpg
<yang> kul fotka
<yang> ujej gojijo jobolka cist zravn
<lynxlynxlynx> hah
<anny> mm, jabolka!
 * anny gre po enega
<anny> obstaja kakšen program za urejanje PDF-jev? ojačati moram pisavo iz sive v črno
<dz0ny_> jp libreoffice writer
<dz0ny_> anny ^^
<anny> dz0ny_?
<Sky[x]> anny, uilustrator :)
<Sky[x]> anny, ilustrator bi znal pomagat :)
<dz0ny_> na linux doh
<anny> duh ja
<dz0ny_> anny za pdf urejat
<anny> zato sprašujem
<anny> v pdf je siva pisava, ki bi jo rada spremenila v črno, ker se nič ne vidi, ko stiskam
<dz0ny_> no writer zna pdf urejat
<dz0ny_> em pa crnobelo natisni
<dz0ny_> sigine so pol 100% black
<dz0ny_> sivine*
<Sky[x]> http://status.bitbucket.org/
<Pepelka> Atlassian Bitbucket Status
<Sky[x]> faild to load :D
<Pepelka> »Welcome to Atlassian Bitbucket's home for real-time and historical data on system performance.«
<anny> https://www.dropbox.com/s/c24ya2eugc0lnn0/Week2pages_Personal_XL_download.pdf
<dz0ny_> ni videti
<Pepelka> Dropbox - Week2pages_Personal_XL_download.pdf
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Wega: Re: V Kubuntu ni posodobitev  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41258/#p41258
<idioterna> anny: pomoje je najbolj enostavno printerju rect da natiska vse kar ni belo s crno
<idioterna> vsaj HPju to lahko
<idioterna> yang: zakaj pa ne bi jabolk gojili zraven?
<anny> ok, bom probala
<anny> hvala ljepa! :)
<idioterna> yang: http://www.radioaktivnost.si/ewsmambo/EWS/POZDRAV/MZO_gmaps1.html
<Pepelka> Merilne postaje sevanja gama - Uprava RS za jedrsko varnost
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ writer ne zna..zna pa LO draw :)
<dz0ny_> aja
<dz0ny_> hm dobr :)
<lynxlynxlynx> pa pdfedit za napredne stvari
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1554481_696464157054325_1895707044_n.png     na obali očitno primanjkuje prostovoljcev :)
<dz0ny_> mhm
<dz0ny_> od kje 2k ljudi
<dz0ny_> to me ful čudi
<lynxlynxlynx> lahko da je sodelovala kaka andragoška iniciativa
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: V Kubuntu ni posodobitev  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41259/#p41259
<dz0ny_> lynxlynxlynx: 80% vseh udeležencev je bilo na obali
<dz0ny_> ne vem ce ma kdo tolk clanov
<dz0ny_> razen zveza upokojencev
<idioterna> zveza borcev
<yang> jst bi sel morda pomagat ce jih ne bi na windowse forsirali
<lynxlynxlynx> sej jih ne forsirajo
<lynxlynxlynx> dz0ny_: res je mal čudno, najbolje da vprašaš
<dz0ny_> 99% racunalnikov ima win
<lynxlynxlynx> al pa poglej partnerje na strani
<idioterna> yang: a si vidu sevanje v krskem
<yang> dz0ny_: to nima veze
<lynxlynxlynx> v lj je blo preveč prostovoljcev, še dobro da sem poslal samo underlinge
<dz0ny_> yang: kako nima veze
<yang> idioterna: ja sevaja ni
<idioterna> kaj nej bi pa pol blo z japki narobe
<idioterna> a misls da jih z radioaktivnimi odpadki spricajo :)
<yang> hehe , nic verjetno je radiacija tok odporna da jih tm ne rabjo skropit :)
<lynxlynxlynx> <<
<idioterna> totally
<yang> mal se hecam
<yang> vseeno podpiram projekt simbioza, ceprav je na windows
<idioterna> sej ni na windows
<yang> da lahko prostovoljci pomagajo starejsim
<idioterna> afaik je kr dost aktivistov pokazal linux
<yang> a oni uporabljajo obstojece racunalnike, pac tam kjer so ta predavanja ?
<yang> verjetno ne morjo glih neki po svoje formatirat pol
<idioterna> zakaj bi pa karkoli formatiru?
<idioterna> usb kluck za 3 evre das not pa zbootas ksn live distro
<idioterna> pa je to to
<yang> ja, ampak glede windowsov, verjetno uporabijo obstojeci vmesnik
<yang> pa ponekod majo XP/7/8
<yang> verjetno ni predpisa da bi blo enotno ne
<yang> da bi vse po istem ucili
<yang> aha saj Microsoft je spoznor, vidm na strani zdej
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> seveda ni enotno
<idioterna> sej ti pravim da so nekateri pokazal linux
<yang> lahko bi nardil recimo enoto, kjer bi vse zainteresirane ucil linuxa, TUDI CE ZE uporabniki poznajo WIN od prej, bi lahko pol z zanimanjem pogledali v linux
<yang> v sklopu tega izobrazevanja
<yang> mislim cist tko, kot namig
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj to nam govoriš
<lynxlynxlynx> prostovoljski projekt je in če hočeš spremembe, se boš moral aktivno vključit
<yang> http://www.gnu.org/education/edu-schools.html
<Pepelka> Why Schools Should Exclusively Use Free Software - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation
<dz0ny_> yang: you couldn't resist
<yang> ja vcasih je idioterna pekel CDje na eventih pa kazal Free Software, zdaj verjetno ne pocne vec tega
<idioterna> ne, zdej ze itak vsi uporablajo free software
<idioterna> sicer skoz proxy, ampak ga
<lynxlynxlynx> pa kdo Å¡e uporablja cedeje?
<speed-> jaz
<speed-> za avto radio :D
<idioterna> kaj pa pocnes z njimi?
<yang> za backup so prirocni
<idioterna> aja, tough
<speed-> samo zdaj ze 1 leto nucam novi cd
<idioterna> yang: backup?
<speed-> pa ga skos pozabim kupit hah :)
<idioterna> na cd?
<yang> ja kaksne manjse zadeve
<idioterna> kaj pa ti backupiras, da ti je tako vseeno?
<idioterna> a si kdaj poskusu 10 let star cd prebrat? :)
<yang> idioterna: tej z muzko delajo v redu, uni z DATA pa ne
<yang> vsake tolk ga mors presnet
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> das na amazon glacier
<idioterna> pa mas mir
<speed-> drugace pa ti se smejes z cdjev
<speed-> meni je zadnjic mati priletela z videorekorderjem
<speed-> da ji naj snemam nekega sulejmana lol
<yang> tut VHS kaset mam se en kup doma
<idioterna> 10 dolarjov na mesec za 1 tera
<yang> nisem se backupa naredil
<yang> celo videorekorder mam
<speed-> in toliko me je zrihtala, da sem te mogel it kupit digitalni sprejemnik, da si zdaj lahko ta crap snema :p
<yang> to ti zmer prov pride, lahk ti kak stari ata da videokaseto
<speed-> saj video kasete so pomojem danes drage ko pes
<speed-> ker jih delajo valda samo se za vzorec :)
<yang> seveda, ker so redke
<yang> isto audio kasete
<yang> al pa floppy diski
<yang> diskete
<yang> mas tm nekje en cluster, 20 let star, k bere sam iz disket, kaj bos naredu :)
<yang> veliko je razne elektronike, ki uravnava dolocene procese, recimo dvigala, lifti, al pa kaj v bolnicah, k so na ful stari opremi/softweru
<idioterna> vsi majo serial port
<idioterna> k je se vedno isti
<yang> jst sem veckrat vidu aplikacijo za lifte na win 95, samo za to so mel se kisto, da je tist dvigalo laufau
<idioterna> to je pa problem proprietary softvera
<yang> ja sej prek rs-232 jih pol veretno krmilijo
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Wega: Re: V Kubuntu ni posodobitev  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41260/#p41260
<idioterna> ce je odprt protokol napises programator v 15 minutah
<yang> ma to bi en maher v enmu popoldnevu znal portat verjetn
<idioterna> ne splaca se reverse engineerat
<yang> mislim, lahko bi dal win95 na virtualca
<yang> pa bi tam pol poganjal aplikacijo
<yang> pa bi se znebil masine
<dz0ny_> hm en arm za 30€ je cenejsi kot tist vm z win95
<dz0ny_> zakj bi to počel
<dz0ny_> verjetn je cenej ce posodobis lift :>
<yang> racunaj da ena masina z win95 je cisto neuporabna za karkoli drugega, pozre pa veliko stroma
<yang> vec kot ce bi portali na virtualca
<dz0ny_> ja al pa cip
<yang> s tem da win95 ima se crt monitor
<dz0ny_> mislim lpc zna csakz sredno tehnično šolo programirat
<yang> ki je tudi pozresen kar se stroma tice
<dz0ny_> tud predmet imaš kjer se učiš to
<yang> ja
<yang> ce bi "hisnik" pogledal koliko se prispara na ta racun letno pri elektriki
<yang> bi ze zdavnaj portal
<yang> sej ni treba vsako leto portati
<yang> vsake 15 let pa lahko 1x
<idioterna> tako portanje stane 100x tolk
<yang> ce dobis enga mulca s srednje tehnicne
<yang> verjetno ne tolk
<yang> ce ti pa una firma dela ti pa zakasira
<idioterna> vprasanje je ce si lahko privoscis liability
<idioterna> da ti en mulc narobe nastav lift
<yang> ja
<idioterna> pa enmu roko zloms
<yang> to je res
<yang> da kdo ostane not
<yang> ni heca
<dz0ny_> no sej zato pa mas firmo k ti to nardi
<dz0ny_> sam poanta je da ne rabis win95 poganjat  v vm
<johnnyyy> mah pri liftih imaš po navadi še mahaniko zadi da je vse trotl ziher :)
<johnnyyy> pa elektronika v kabini in strocnici sta povsem ločene
<johnnyyy> v bolnicah je pa vse skupi Å¡e bolj trotel ziher
<johnnyyy> ena izmed novih bolnic tle v LJ ima napajanje prek 2 trafo postaj + dizelski agregat + več UPSjev
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Wega: Re: V Kubuntu ni posodobitev  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41261/#p41261
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Wega: Re: V Kubuntu ni posodobitev  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41262/#p41262
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 8.6°C @05.01.2014 18:30 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 97% Veter: severnik 2.6 m/s
<jabuk> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.0184962,14.521643
<jabuk> Ljubljana: 7.09°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:43:29, Sončni zahod: 15:31:31
<kubanc> a se kdo spozna na SQL?
<Sky[x]> vprasej :D
<idioterna> kubanc: nevljudno je sprasevat metavprasanja
<kubanc> tale naloga me zanima: http://db.grussell.org/sql/interface.cgi?tn=Tutorial%203&amp;qn=7
<Pepelka> SQL Tutorials
<dz0ny_> Engine: oracle
<dz0ny_> pa nc ne vemo kaka je struktura baze?
<kubanc> imam ukaz: SELECT AVG (salary) FROM (jobhistory) INNER JOIN employee ON jobhistory.empno=employee.empno  INNER JOIN department ON employee.depno=department.depno GROUP BY department.depno. vendar bi rad dodal se ukaz: where jobhistry.enddate is not null
<kubanc> dz0ny_, vem da je oracle..
<idioterna> why don't you?
<idioterna> pred GROUP BY dodas where
<kubanc> dz0ny_, select * from jobhistory, select * from department
<idioterna> takoj za vse joine
<Sky[x]> kubanc: to je FRI podatkovne baze ? :D
<kubanc> nc nima z FRI...
<kubanc> _
<kubanc> :D
<Sky[x]> aha
<idioterna> kubanc: a si dodal
<kubanc> ja sm ja
<kubanc> hvala :D
<dz0ny_> kubanc: a to se sam ucis
<dz0ny_> al ti je dal kdo to nalogo?
<kubanc> ja sam se ucim
<kubanc> ne, interaktivno se ucim sql...
<kubanc> ker se lazje ucim kot pa samo da nekaj prebiram..
<Sky[x]> kubanc, to sem jst isti ja :)
<kubanc> accuracy score:59%. Neki mu Å¡e ni v redu..
<dz0ny_> kubanc even beter learn by writing something
<kubanc> ja samo tuki je problem k moraš še ugotoviti kaj je narobe, ker sedaj mi piše:  	 A column needed to answer the question is missing: column 1     	 no unnecessary columns have been found in your SQL Accuracy Score = 50%
<kubanc> a vsega skupaj je 5 department numbers
<kubanc> :S
<kubanc> a Å¡e department number je blo treba izpisat
<kubanc> pravilen zapis, drums please...
<kubanc> SELECT department.depno,AVG (salary) FROM (jobhistory) INNER JOIN employee ON jobhistory.empno=employee.empno INNER JOIN department ON employee.depno=department.depno where jobhistory.enddate is null GROUP BY department.depno;
<upd> živjo mene pa zanima za to rudarjenje no pač gpu uporablja največ, pa me zanima če dam ubuntu da je boot iz usb ja če bi bila hitrost kaj omejena zaradi usb 2.0 prenosa ?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> rudarjenje nima zveze z I/O
<dz0ny_> edin kar zna bit problem je net
<dz0ny_> pa se to je odvisno od načina rudarjenja
<upd> aha ok se mi je zdelo
<upd> glede neta uporablja downloada povprečno 60kB/s
<upd> pa ene 10 gor
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<CrazyLemon> sup sasa84
<dz0ny_> http://web.mit.edu/mprat/Public/web/Terminus/Web/main.html
<Pepelka> Terminus
<yang> Stallman na glavni strani SLO Wikipedije
<idioterna> ti diverzant, ti.
<dz0ny_> .yt the yes song
<jabuk> The YES dance (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyqUj3PGHv4 ♥57,151 ▶13,290,932
<dz0ny_> yang: ^^tkole je treba na toel plesat
<yang> hehe roza disko
<dz0ny_> yes lahko zamenjaš z RMS
<yang> BTC 666 EUR
<speed-> LTC pa 19.45 eur trenutno :)
<sasa84> http://www.siol.net/priloge/kolumne/miha_mazzini/2011/09/slovenska_mama.aspx
<Pepelka> Miha Mazzini: Slovenska mama | Miha Mazzini - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Prispevek, v katerem se avtor obrne k prenašalkam slovenstva.«
<idioterna> sasa84: a ni to ful staro
<sasa84> ne vem...zdej berm idioterna :)
<idioterna> je ja
<idioterna>  SREDA 15.06.2011, 08:29
<dz0ny_> hm kolk vlad se je ze menjalo od takrat
<idioterna> 3
<idioterna> these idiots.
<sasa84> lol
<dz0ny_> .imdb Blue Jasmine
<jabuk> Blue Jasmine (2013) 98 min
<jabuk> Ocena: 7.7/10 (24,448 glasov) MT: 78/100
<jabuk> A New York socialite, deeply troubled and in denial, arrives in San Francisco to impose upon her sister. She looks a million, but isn't bringing money, peace, or love...
<jabuk> http://www.imdb.com/video/user/vi2545264921/?ref_=tt_ov_vi
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: ^^ ze pogledal?
<sasa84> đonko, a je kul?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ nope :)
<CrazyLemon> !g imdb blue jasmine
<Pepelka> Blue Jasmine (2013) - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2334873/
<CrazyLemon> (bl useful kot trailer)
 * sasa84 pihne CrazyLemon v uha :D
<sasa84> oštja!
<sasa84> grem enga prcint ;)
<CrazyLemon> wat?
<jabuk> http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/623/841/04a.gif
<dz0ny_> sasa84: zdej vemo da se z štromarji družiš
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> dz0ny_, al jst sm taka tehnična punca no :D
<napsy> kero gostilno v lj bi priporocal za kaksno vecerjo, pa da nimajo posoljenih cen?
<sasa84> kaj bi papcal?
<sasa84> pa kolk je max?
<CrazyLemon> all you can eat chinese
<napsy> recimo 10 evrov na osebo
<sasa84> aha...
<napsy> zar, klasika
<napsy> domace
<sasa84> za glavno jed+pojačko?
<sasa84> pijačko
<sasa84> jooj, veš kaj ti priporočam
<napsy> glavna jed
<sasa84> trojka v šiški
<sasa84> tam majo cene 3, 5 in 9€... same mesne zadeve
<napsy> da vidim
<sasa84> za 9€ pridejo una ameriška reberca
<sasa84> pa krompir+solatka
<sasa84> pač american style
<napsy> a so na www?
<sasa84> mislm d majo nek čez 20 vrst točenga piva pa nevem kolk viskija
<napsy> u kul
<sasa84> pojma nimam... bratranc je tak Å¡ef kuhne pa men so bla una rebrca top
<sasa84> tam
<CrazyLemon> aaah..reklama :>
<sasa84> ni se mi zdel drago, če je max cena za jest 9€
<sasa84> lol
<napsy> hum ves slucajn naslov?
<CrazyLemon> lignux
<CrazyLemon> hm.. dz0ny_ ..ne dela :/
<idioterna> linux*
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ja.. jabuk bi mogu popravit 'typo' :)
<sasa84> napsy, http://revija-dolcevita.si/?p=4481
<Pepelka> Trojka v Ljubljani | DolceVita
<sasa84> napsy, a si na fbju?
<napsy> aa kul
<napsy> nop
<sasa84> čak :)
<sasa84> https://www.facebook.com/trojka3
<Pepelka> Trojka - Pivnica, Barbecue Restaurant | Facebook
<Pepelka> »Izbrana ponudba piv, whiskeyev ter hrane.«
<napsy> thx
<napsy> aha to je pa bol modern ambient
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> če bi pa rad kej tko bl slovenskega... lohk pa k sokolu peleš
<sasa84> drgač pa tko... najbolše testenine so v asu
<napsy> si bookmarkam :)
<lynxlynx> pa una restavračica pod kolosejem ma super rižote
<idioterna> aja?
<idioterna> una taljanska?
<yang> CrazyLemon: igras loto ?
<idioterna> to morm pa probat
<CrazyLemon> yang ne povem *cough*
<lynxlynx> mogoče bi prepoznal po imenu, se pa ne spomnim kakšna kuhinja je
<yang> CrazyLemon: aha pol si ti morda dobitnik, en iz kopra je novi miljonar :)
<yang> mors pogledat na srecko
<CrazyLemon> yang vem *cough*
<dz0ny_> crazylemon not deployed yet
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ si odstranu selfdeployment?
<dz0ny_> yp
<sasa84> ej napsy ...za ribice so pa zakon tam nasprot tržnice, k je ribarnica (tista stran, kjer ej stolnica, žito pekarna, sokol  itd)... najprej je ribarnica, pol naprej majo pa svojo restavracijo
<sasa84> odličen, ampak res ODLIČEN bakala
<sasa84> aja napsy ... za kšne solatke je pa romeo kr kul...tud stara lj
<sasa84> če greš pozn jest, še najbl pride prou as pa romeo
<napsy> nah, morska hrana odpade
<napsy> sva pa zadnjic bla v eksperimentu
<napsy> res top zadeva ce mas veliko druscino, majo velike pa siroke mize
<yang> sasa84: ce ne mors ravno do tja, ima tudi mercator cisto zadovoljiv bakala, bom pa se tega probal kupiti ob priliki katerega si omenila
<sasa84> res je dobr yang
<yang> se mi zdi da so v zadnjem casu na SLO 1 zaposlili nekaj mladih spikerjev, ki se pogosto motijo pri izgovorjavi
<yang> hocm napisat na Radio SLO 1
<yang> zadnjic se je ena prov smejala medtem ko je brala novice
<yang> ni ravno zgledno da si nacionalni radio take izpade privosci
<yang> saj je dosti drugih komercialnih postaj, kjer bi lahko taki spikerji delali
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> pr teh novicah ti kej druzga k smejanje itak ne preostane
<yang> zalostno je to, da dajejo stalne sodelavce stran, potem pa zaposlujejo studente, da se lahko izgognejo placevanjem prispevkov
<yang> pa to je tudi v drugih sektorjih
<napsy> bodo zdaj tut studentska dela obdavcena
<yang> saj je ze pocasi cas
<napsy> edino pravilno
<yang> ker eni so imeli status samo zato da so lahko delali
<idioterna> ja, zdej bo pac vec brezposelnih
<yang> ja poglej kako je to, namesto da bi brezposelne zaposlovali za redni delovni cas, zaposlujejo studente
<yang> ker student je preko starev zavarovan, tako da ne rabijo tega placati
<yang> preko starsev
<idioterna> vecine studentskega dela niso opravljali studenti
<yang> pa baje da se jim delo celo v delovno dobo steje
<idioterna> in ga se naprej ne bodo
<yang> nasim starsem se ni stela ne vojska, niti studij v delovno dobo
<idioterna> res grozno.
<idioterna> kako nepravicno
<idioterna> prov nesramn, ce tko pogledas
<yang> ja ti se kar hecaj
<idioterna> saj se lahko
<napsy> bistvo je da so tale studentski polozaj delodajalci na siroko izkoriscal
<lynxlynx> Å¡tudentje tudi
<yang> pa studentske organizacije so bogatele in kupovale hotele in jahte
<napsy> je ravno idioterna omenu, vecina ki so delal prek studenta niso bli studenti
<napsy> se strinjam s tem
<lynxlynx> ugibanja
<napsy> ne sm vidu okol mene
<napsy> ce si student v boloncu ni sans da se delas
<napsy> oz. tezko
<yang> v bistvu bi bli lahko vsi studenti blazno veseli in hvalezni, da imajo lahko brezplacni studij, oz. veliko cenejsi kot so studiji v tujini
<yang> to je kr privilegij ki ga imajo tule ce studirajo
<napsy> delodajalc pa je bil tut srecn, namest da je placu 1900 je placu tisto urno postavko
<napsy> delavc pa brez kakrsnega koli socialnega zavarovanja
<yang> seveda ker jim to ni blo zadosti, so zeleli se dodatne bonitete, neomejeno pravico do dela in zastonj karto za LPP, vlak itd.
<yang> seveda saj lahko zracunas koliko ceneje ga je prisel student
<napsy> ce si dobu ~ 1000 na mesec
<napsy> kot student
<napsy> je delodajalc prsparu vsak 700 evrov
<napsy> vsaj*
<napsy> to ti zna vsak ekonomist zracunat
<napsy> dobra poteza tee vlade za tole obdavcitev, pa za obdavcitev avtorskih
<yang> zmeraj se zgovarjajo na tiste boge studente, jaz sem tudi take spoznal, ki so jim bili dejansko subvencionirani boni predragi in so si raje kuhali v studentskih domovih, ampak eni so imeli nove avte pred studentskim naseljem parkirane, verjetno od napornega studija so si jih prisluzili
<napsy> noja
<napsy> pretiravas
<yang> se 15 let nazaj ko sem hodil po rozni dolini so imeli vecinoima vsi kolesa
<napsy> je ogromno studentov, posebi iz domov, ki niso lih pr dnaru
<yang> danes ima ze vsak avto, saj vidim tule kjer stanujem koliko jih pride z avti
<napsy> haj drugi casi
<napsy> avti so nas splosno pocen dans
<napsy> ni vec tak luksuz kot je blo 20 let nazaj
<yang> so, ampak kot pravim to niso slabi avti
<napsy> nevm za to
<yang> ce sluzijo po 1000 mesecno, potem si lahko tudi novega kupijo
<napsy> zagotovo
<napsy> sam sj pravim, dans kot student tezk delas zravn med studijem
<napsy> prevec drugih obveznosti za fax, se ne izide casovno
<yang> ja, razen ce si student, zato da lahko delas, kot je bilo do sedaj ane
<napsy> ce si mel status
<yang> ja
<napsy> pa da nisi redno studiral
<napsy> mislim da so celo stevilo razpisanih stipendij lansko leto zvisal
<napsy> zadnje case kr mal preseneca tale vlada
<napsy> pametne odlocitve
<yang> ja poslusal sem po radiu, kaksne moznosti imajo dandanes studntje zaradi evropskih sredstev
<napsy> bo denar prsu do tistih ki rabijo
<napsy> (pa ne skrivajo premozenja)
<napsy> eh al pa ce skrivajo premozenje :)
<sasa84> miške moje... grem jst počas pančkat
<sasa84> pridkani bodte
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sveder: namestitev Ubuntuja na iMaca  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41263/#p41263
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: Težava z UUID  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41264/#p41264
<CrazyLemon> ln
#ubuntu-si 2014-12-29
<yang> Ce bo kdo gledal 31c3, danes ob 1130 predava Stallman
<jabuk> M 2 > 5.km SZ od ZAGORJA OB SAVI @29/12/2014 02:40:09  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.15+N,+14.96+E
<jabuk> M 2 > 5.km SZ od ZAGORJA OB SAVI @29/12/2014 02:40:08  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.14+N,+14.95+E
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): -9°C @29.12.2014 7:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 82%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:42:46, Kulminacija: 11:02:02, Sončni zahod: 15:21:19
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 38min 33s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> o.o
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): -9°C @29.12.2014 7:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 82%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:42:46, Kulminacija: 11:02:02, Sončni zahod: 15:21:19
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 38min 33s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): -6°C @29.12.2014 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 73%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:44:54, Kulminacija: 11:05:01, Sončni zahod: 15:25:09
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 40min 15s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> .vreme kopr
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 3°C @29.12.2014 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 27%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:46:17, Kulminacija: 11:08:11, Sončni zahod: 15:30:06
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 43min 49s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> Stallman ob 1130 http://webm.stream.c3voc.de:8000/s1_native_sd.webm
<lowkey> re
<yang> o lowkey
<yang> si na 31c3 ?
<lowkey> ack
<lowkey> zdaj pa ze tradicionalno zadnjic N let :)
<CrazyLemon> yay.. dobil sem waterproof bag in telefon ne gre noter
<CrazyLemon> yay
<lynxlynxlynx> pa mej za pijačo okrog nosit
<Sky[x]> http://www.spiegel.de/international/germany/inside-the-nsa-s-war-on-internet-security-a-1010361.html
<Seniorita> Inside the NSA's War on Internet Security - SPIEGEL ONLINE
<Seniorita> »US and British intelligence agencies undertake every effort imaginable to crack all types of encrypted Internet communication. The cloud, it seems, is full of holes. The good news: New Snowden documents show that some forms of encryption still cause problems for the NSA.«
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx lol? :D
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če gre 2dl noter :)
<lynxlynxlynx> namest prisrčnice
<zdobersek> what kind of spiegl is that? FTP?
<CrazyLemon> was
<skyx> pism otale google analytics sej pa kr spremenu zdjle v 6ih letih :)
<yang> lowkey: si bidal za GNU-ja ? :)
<yang> Dober speech je mel
<yang> The speaker bitte in ruhe lassen :)
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 0°C @29.12.2014 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 40%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:44:54, Kulminacija: 11:05:01, Sončni zahod: 15:25:09
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 40min 15s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> če koga zanima.. na google music so brezplačni klasični božično-novoletni albumi
<zdobersek> oh joy
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek te ni gor..je pa joy to the world
<yang> jingle bells, jingle bells, jingle ALL the way !
<idioterna> tisina, snemamo
<CrazyLemon> živjo mami!
<idioterna> :why you little:
<yang> idioterna: a narocas kaj pizze na dom ?
<idioterna> ogromno pizz
<idioterna> okol 4 tone pizz na teden
<yang> tm na tvojmu koncu so baje v redu pr Novaku, pa Bulliza.si
<idioterna> novak kr pohvaljo ja
<yang> nisem se narocal od novaka, so pa hvalil
<idioterna> js sm, pa hja
<idioterna> ne vem no
<dz0ny> pa frozen je free
<idioterna> vse te narocene pizze so si zlo podobne med sabo
<yang> probaj bulliza, kr "bulliza"
<dz0ny> frozen ost
<yang> ja no ta od bullize pa je drugacna, probaj
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny frozen je meh :D
<yang> slana je edino, ampak to so vse pizze
<yang> ne vem kaj je fora, da tolk solijo testo
<CrazyLemon> ne moje! moje niso slane!
<idioterna> yang: nism fan pizz
<CrazyLemon> yang sol poudari okus.. torej manj soli več pritožb :D
<yang> hehe
<yang> CrazyLemon: a ti jo v pecici nardis ?
<CrazyLemon> yang ja.. kako pa ? :)
<CrazyLemon> a misliš da imam krušno peč doma? :D
<dz0ny> jaz v ponvi :)
<yang> :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sam ne mi reč da v tisti električni :)
<dz0ny> ne cak
<yang> baje so krusne peci samo za zmoht/okus, sicer pa so vse od teh peci na plin
<yang> mislim drva dajejo samo aromo
<CrazyLemon> yang drva dajo za aroma kurijo pa na plin?
<yang> ja mensezdi da je tko
<CrazyLemon> kje si to videl/slišal :)
<yang> mislim, da sem enkrat vprasal v fokulusu peka
<yang> fokulus je tu ena picerija dobra
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcfNpDtVqOw#t=53
<Seniorita> How to Make Margherita Pizza at Home - Gordon Ramsay - YouTube
<Seniorita> »This is a very quick at-home recipe for making Margherita pizza - using rosemary instead of basil for a twist on the classic. This recipe takes you right fro...«
<CrazyLemon> yang poznam fokulus ja :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny še vedno moraš dat v pečico :)
<CrazyLemon> mene zanima kaj je fora s tistim pizza kamnom ki ga daš v pečico
<dz0ny> dle časa topleje, bolje razporejena toplota
<idioterna> v fokulusu ni na plin
<dz0ny> yang: lol
<yang> Baje evropska zakonodaja zeli prepovedati uporabo drv za peko pic in uporabo plute za vino itd...ces da je nehigienicno...pa tiste plutovce so na portugalskem prakticno iztrebili s tem pocetjem
<dz0ny> yang: francozi majo foro da mora bit buteljka zaprta z plutovino :D
<yang> ja no, zdaj je pac ta direktiva da tudi boljsi vinarji pri nas zapirajo z navojem
<yang> aja
<yang> v bistvu fora plute je bla ta, da ce ni bila cisto "tesna" se je vino znotraj pokvarilo
<yang> in ti nisi vedel da je pokvarjeno recimo, ce je prisel luft noter
<yang> in je pac bila moznost zastrupitve
<yang> ker vmes med pluto je tud nekaj zraka
<idioterna> sej zdej majo plasticn nadomestek
<idioterna> za pluto
<idioterna> skor vsi ze
<yang> ja
<yang> to sm tut vidu ze
<yang> taka fake pluta je, v bistvu plastika
<yang> vecina jih ma pa kar aluminijast navoj
<idioterna> dunno men je vseen k nism fan tradicij
<pitastrudl> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): -2°C @29.12.2014 14:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 48%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:44:54, Kulminacija: 11:05:01, Sončni zahod: 15:25:09
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 40min 15s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> idioterna a se ti furaš tut po snegu z kolesom
<yang> ja, zleda ko snow-ninja
<pitastrudl> :D
<idioterna> pitastrudl: ne.
<idioterna> pitastrudl: ce je manj k 25 stopinj grem z volvotom
<idioterna> xc90
<idioterna> da me ne zebe
<idioterna> pa da se ne zmatram
<pitastrudl> se je kr zmrazil, kr fajn zapadal za prvi sneh
<pitastrudl> sneg*
<idioterna> men ni panike, k sm vajen mraza
<idioterna> prov sede mi
<idioterna> video bo pa sele cez dve uri online zal
<pitastrudl> kak video
<pitastrudl> a maš dashcam
<idioterna> danasnje poti v office
<idioterna> mam ja
<pitastrudl> kul
<pitastrudl> je bla kr huda nesreča pr postojni sm slišu :s
<idioterna> sej un selfie je frame iz kamerce
<idioterna> http://bou.si/rest/pretentious-selfie.jpg
<idioterna> tale
<pitastrudl> hehe
<pitastrudl> to si iz gopro sliku?
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> to je blo dons ob 12:30 al kdaj sm se ze v office spoku
<idioterna> ne spomnem se
<idioterna> na celo mam prselotejpanga
<CrazyLemon> idioterna kje je colnago???
<idioterna> prodal sm ga
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> tanov
<idioterna> tanov je made in taiwan
<idioterna> ni zares kolnago
<idioterna> tle v officu lezi
<idioterna> brez spredne feltne
<CrazyLemon> aaa.. šparaš ga
<idioterna> ja ne glih
<idioterna> ce sm unicu spredn lezaj
<idioterna> pa lih zdej k je sneg :(
<CrazyLemon> to pa se zgodi če si fatty :(
<CrazyLemon> where is afna in linux	1
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<CrazyLemon> (piwik)
<skyx> lp
<idioterna> ja sej sm fatty
<idioterna> mislm
<skyx> kak fb guru ? :D
<idioterna> za te asian made bikes zihr
<idioterna> ta turist me pa kr uizi nese
<idioterna> se spdjov nima tko da na robnike skacem kr pac
<idioterna> na horuk
<idioterna> pa se nc ne zjebe
<pitastrudl> skyx kaj rabiš
<skyx> pitastrudl: imam fb page, pa en site in bi gor rad dal fb like, in se mi poraja vprasanje al zbiram lajke za site url ali za fb page ? :)
<skyx> pa ce je sploh mozno da bi na sajtu zbiral lajke za fb pae
<skyx> page*
<pitastrudl> uhhh
<skyx> sam kar gledam mal po straneh so ponavad urlji do fb pagov
<pitastrudl> ja na strani imaš like gumb ki kaže koliko je lajkov fb strani
<pitastrudl> a ni tako ponavadi
<skyx> lahko das tudi na tvoj site www.domena.sadas
<skyx> na fb page se da link
<skyx> :)
<CrazyLemon> https://developers.facebook.com/docs/plugins/like-button    vse je v docsih :)
<Seniorita> Facebook Like Button
<Seniorita> »The Like button, available for the Web, iOS or Android, is the quickest way for people to share content with their friends on Facebook.«
<idioterna> pitastrudl: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lye0tufAUIs
<Seniorita> Commute #20459 - YouTube
<idioterna> pitastrudl: un selfie je pa pr 20:50
<pitastrudl> heh
<yang> idioterna: a zbijes kaksnega pesca pr kaki minuti ?
<yang> ker upravljas skrajno nevarno stvar, pa se to v skrajno neprimernih zimskih razmerah
<idioterna> skrajno nevarna stvar ni arbitrarna definicija
<yang> jah, sam ti si bolj nevaren pescem, ker se vozis se po plocniku
<yang> in ignoriras CPP predpise
<idioterna> bolj nevaren pescem?
<idioterna> od cesa?
<idioterna> zraka?
<idioterna> definitivno.
<yang> ja, kot avomobili, ki vozijo po cesti
<idioterna> to pa ne bo drzalo
<idioterna> avtomobili, ki vozijo po cesti, pobijejo in poskodujejo bistveno vec pescev, ki hodijo po plocnikih, kot kolesa, ki se vozijo po plocnikih
<yang> no ampak taki ki prikolesarijo po plocniku so zoprni, ker z nezmanjsano hitrostjo in krsitvijo CPPja mislijo, da so v prednosti
<idioterna> ha?
<idioterna> kaj ma pa zoprnost s tem, kdo je nevaren?
<idioterna> najbolj mi gre pa na jetra tvoje "z nezmanjsano hitrostjo"
<idioterna> pol si pa drznes se rect "mi kar skacejo pred avto"
<idioterna> fuck you!
<yang> mal te hecam
<idioterna> vi kr mislte da ce mas avto pa lahko kr pobijas ljudi!
<idioterna> ne mors, ane
<idioterna> tut ce ti zalaufa direkt pred avto na avtocesti
<idioterna> ga ne smes povozit
<idioterna> ce ga, si odgovoren za to.
<idioterna> "nevarna je vsaka stvar, ki po svoji namembnosti, lastnostih, položaju, kraju in načinu uporabe predstavlja povečano stopnjo nevarnosti za okolico in jo je treba zaradi tega posebno skrbno nadzirati(3)"
<yang> ti se sklicujes na uno eno in edino  sodbo, ki se vedno  presoja posamicno
<idioterna> nism opazu da bi bli bicikli kej zlo nevarni
<idioterna> _VSE_ sodbe so enake
<yang> ne
<idioterna> ja, so
<yang> idividualno se presojajo
<idioterna> morajo bit
<idioterna> seveda se individualno
<idioterna> ampak presojajo se po zakonu
<idioterna> in zakon pravi, da se uporabi kriterij skrajne skrbnosti
<yang> v primeru, da nisi kriv, bi bil pa kazensko odgovoren, no v tem primeru nimas prav
<idioterna> kar pomeni, da mora voznik dokazat, da je naredil vse kar je v njegovi moci
<idioterna> ha?
<idioterna> ne razumem tega argumenta
<idioterna> v primeru da nisi kriv bi bil _kazensko_ odgovoren za kaj?
<idioterna> ce nisi kriv ne mores biti kazensko odgovoren
<yang> narobe si razlagas, sem ti povedal, da sem vprasal sosedo glede tega
<idioterna> ja, sosedi kar povej da pojma nima
<yang> a ti ves kaj je objektisna in subjektivna odgovornost ?
<yang> objektivna je malomarnost
<idioterna> vem
<yang> ampak avto se ne smatra v to je rekla
<idioterna> seveda se
<yang> razen ja, ce bi ga imel gor na kancu
<yang> na klancu in bi mi popustila rocna zavora in bi povzrocil nesreco
<idioterna> a si ti kriv da ti je popustila rocna?
<idioterna> saj redno servisiras avto
<yang> ce bi mi pa nekdo skocil na prehitevalni pas na avtocesti pa bi imel 120 noter, pa pred 100 metri ne mors zbremzat
<idioterna> mehanik pa nisi, niti nihce ne more od tebe terjat da si
<idioterna> zakaj si torej ti odgovoren?
<idioterna> a ti povem zakaj?
<idioterna> zato ker upravljas z nevarno stvarjo in se odgovornosti lahko izognes le tako, da dokazes, da si ravnal skrajno skrbno.
<idioterna> to velja tudi na prehitevalnem pasu avtoceste.
<yang> idioterna: to je kot da bi recimo rekel, da tisti ki upravlja vlak, je kriv ker je povozil nekoga ki se mu je nastavil 10 metrov pred vlak
<idioterna> NE, NI
<idioterna> ker tisti, ki upravlja vlak ni _KRIV_
<idioterna> je pa _ODGOVOREN_, razen ce dokaze, da je storil vse kar je v njegovi moci, da prepreci poskodbe
<yang> ja no saj, pravim ce se drzis omejitev
<idioterna> strojevodji naceloma ni tezko tega dokazat, ker ima na voljo samo zaviranje v sili, ki se ga vedno tudi posluzi.
<yang> in vozis po pravilih
<idioterna> ne, drzanje omejitev nic ne spremeni tega
<idioterna> tisti ki so se zaleteli pri postojni so zagotovo vsi vozili po omejitvi
<idioterna> najbrz se precej pocasneje
<idioterna> pa so vseeno odgovorni za skodo, ki so jo en drugemu povzrocili
<yang> ce nekdo nori 120 po celovski in pri tem povozi pesca, je prav da je kriv in odgovoren
<idioterna> ce ga pri 30 povozi je tudi prav da je kriv in odgovoren
<idioterna> ker se z avtomobilom _ne sme_ povazat nikogar
<idioterna> ne glede na to kaj kdorkoli stori
<idioterna> tudi ce ti s helikopterja skoci pred avto
<yang> daj se se ti s kaksnim pravnikom posvetuj glede tega
<idioterna> sem se ze
<idioterna> sploh ni vprasanje, ker je zakon jasen
<idioterna> tisti, ki upravlja z nevarno stvarjo, mora izkazati skrajno skrbnost
<yang> ti lahko trdis kar hoces tle, ampak jaz mislim, da nimas prav in tud soseda pravi da nimas prav
<idioterna> dokazno breme je na njem
<idioterna> ja, ne spoznata se
<idioterna> saj to je znacilno za voznike motornih vozil
<yang> no, ona je za razliko od tebe koncala pravno fak.
<idioterna> da si umisljajo da ce vozijo po predpisih, potem jim pa ni treba gledat na cesto
<idioterna> ja, pa kaj
<lynxlynxlynx> dokler ne bo primera, ne bo jasno
<idioterna> danilo tuerk je pa profesor na pravnem faksu
<idioterna> pa je vseen zajebal.
<idioterna> to je bolj slab argument, da je koncala pravo
<yang> idioterna: kar mi je rekla, pa ti bom se enkrat napisal, taki primeru, ce avtomobilist ni kriv, uni ga pa tozi za odgovornost, se presojajo posamicno....sam ti vedno navajas en primer, verjetno je pa se 100 primerov kjer so dosodili da avtomobilist ni ne kriv ne odgovoren...
<idioterna> yang: ne, niso
<idioterna> avtomobilist manj kot 70% sploh ne more bit kriv, ce ni dokazal, da je storil vse, kar je v njegovi moci
<idioterna> tega pa skoraj nihce ne more dokazat
<idioterna> https://zakonodaja.com/zakon/oz/149-clen-domneva-vzrocnosti
<Seniorita> Prijava
<Seniorita> »Prijava«
<idioterna> od tega clena naprej beri
<idioterna> no, zdej pa se, yang, dokaz, da se ti motis v temeljih:
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lye0tufAUIs#t=4m50
<Seniorita> Commute #20459 - YouTube
<yang> ma dobro to temo obdelujemo ze 100-ic
<yang> vem kaj ti trdis
<idioterna> ne samo, da gospa hodi po kolesarski stezi
<idioterna> jaz celo zmanjsam hitrost na hitrost s katero ona hodi
<idioterna> in jo varno obvozim
<idioterna> ceprav naj bi jo po tvoje lahko kar za kravatlc zagrabu pa na cesto vrgu
<idioterna> ker vozim po predpisih!
<yang> ce bi jo ti zbil na kolesarski stezi ne bi bil kriv
<idioterna> seveda bi bil kriv
<yang> ker ona ni preverila steze ko je preckala
<idioterna> a si prtegnen al kaj?
<idioterna> ja pa kaj pol?
<idioterna> a ti res ne poznas CPP?
<idioterna> 4. člen
<idioterna> (skrb za varen, umirjen in nemoten potek cestnega prometa)
<idioterna> (1) Udeleženec cestnega prometa mora ravnati tako, da poteka promet nemoteno, umirjeno in varno.
<idioterna> (2) Udeleženec cestnega prometa mora ravnati tako, da ne ovira ali ogroža drugih udeležencev cestnega prometa ali jim ne povzroča škode.
<idioterna> vse to velja _ne glede na ravnanje kogarkoli drugega_
<yang> vem tisto finto o oviri na cesti, da moras zaustaviti, in jo obvoziti, ko je moznost za to
<yang> zdaj ali je ovira pesec
<yang> ali je
<idioterna> to sploh nima nobene zveze
<yang> kaj drugega ni vazno
<idioterna> z nicemer
<yang> ampak glej ti dam primer iz lastne prakse
<idioterna> ni ti dovoljeno kogarkoli ali cesarkoli poskodovati
<yang> enkrat sem ustavil na ulici dolgo let nazaj kjer so vsi parkirali, potem pa me je en avtomobilist oplazil in mi sesul spegu od avta, in sem klical policijo
<idioterna> CPP ti v nobenem clenu ne dovoli tega, da z upostevanjem predpisov lahko legalno kogarkoli poskodujes
<yang> in so prisli in rekli da sem jaz kriv, ker se sredi ceste ne bi smel ustavljati
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> saj to je res
<idioterna> ce bi bil pa pes, pa bi te avto zadel, ko bi stal na cesti
<idioterna> bi bil kriv se vedno ti
<idioterna> odgovoren pa vsekakor voznik, ki te je poskodoval
<idioterna> samo v izjemnih primerih, ko voznik dokaze, da je storil vse, kar je razumno lahko
<idioterna> se lahko izogne odgovornosti
<idioterna> ampak ce podnevi povozis pesca v mestu ali naselju
<idioterna> so moznosti, da bi se lahko izgovoril na to da nisi mogel pricakovat, da se bo na cesti iznenada pojavil pesec
<idioterna> skoraj neobstojece
<yang> ce vozis po predpisih imas pri 60kmh dokaj kratko zavorno  pot
<idioterna> to ni res
<idioterna> pa 60km/h ne smes vozit tam, kjer obstaja moznost, da ti pesec stopi pred avto
<yang> razen ce se ti un res vrze pred avto potem nimas kaj
<idioterna> 4. clen cpp ti to efektivno prepoveduje.
<idioterna> ce vidis skupino otrok ob cesti pa je omejitev 70
<idioterna> pa peljes mimo 70 in enga zbijes
<idioterna> bos zagotovo odgovoren
<idioterna> druge moznosti v praksi sploh ni
<idioterna> ker ce vidis skupino otrok _moras_ pricakovati, da bo mogoce treba ustavit v sili
<yang> mozno
<idioterna> in pac upocasnis pa mas nogo na bremzi
<idioterna> ja nc mozno
<idioterna> zakon je tak!
<idioterna> in prav je, da je tak.
<idioterna> ce ne bi poklicni morilci mel zelo lahko delo
<idioterna> za tabo bi vozil dokler ne bi poskusal preckat ceste
<idioterna> pol bi te pa povozil ene trikrat
<idioterna> pa se odpelal
<idioterna> pa rekl "sej sm po omejitvi vozu"
<yang> imas pa avtocesto, ki je cesta rezervirana samo za motorna vozila, tam ni ne pescev ne kolesarjev
<idioterna> ja ampak to te ne odvezuje od spostovanja CPP
<yang> in tudi zakon ti nalaga, da ce se ti pokvari avto, se nujno umaknes kot pesec ZA odstavni pas, veliko je bilo nesrec ko so ljudje stali na odstavnem pasu in jih je kdo spregledal
<idioterna> 45. člen
<idioterna> (hitrost vožnje)
<idioterna> (1) Voznik mora hitrost in način vožnje prilagoditi poteku, tehničnim in drugim lastnostim ceste, stanju vozišča, preglednosti, vidljivosti, prometnim in vremenskim razmeram, stanju vozila in tovora ter svojim vozniškim sposobnostim tako, da ves čas vožnje obvladuje vozilo oziroma, da ga lahko ustavi pred oviro, ki jo, glede na okoliščine, lahko pričakuje.
<idioterna> tle ti zelo jasno zakon nalaga
<idioterna> da moras vozit s hitrostjo, pri kateri lahko vedno ustavis pred oviro
<idioterna> in na avtocesti lahko pricakujes pesce na cestiscu popolnoma enako kot lahko pricakujes razbitine avtomobilov v prometni nesreci
<idioterna> na istem cestiscu
<idioterna> ce hoces trdit, da na avtocesti ne mores pricakovati prometne nesrece, potem pa zivis v enem cudnem vesolju
<idioterna> in ce lahko prometno nesreco, kjer sredi ceste stojijo avtomobili
<idioterna> potem to ni fizikalno nic drugace kot ce pricakujes pesca, ki se sprehaja po cesti
<idioterna> in ce pred obema lahko varno ustavis
<idioterna> potem vozis pravilno
<idioterna> ce ne mores, potem pa vozis z neprilagojeno hitrostjo, kar je prepovedano
<yang> mislim
<yang> na avtocesti
<yang> moras drzati neko razdaljo
<yang> kok tocno je, sem ze pozabil
<yang> ampak tam okol 50 metrov najmanj
<yang> zato da ce un pred tabo recimo zbremza
<yang> ce je karkoli pred njim, da ahko ti za njim varno upocasnis
<yang> in pol mas seveda bedake, ki ti blendajo in vozijo meter za tabo ponoci SAMO V SLOVENIJI
<yang> joj tale bulliza
<yang> spil sem liter donata
<yang> pa se sem zejen
<idioterna> ma nc ni samo v sloveniji
<idioterna> halo
<idioterna> a si se sploh kdaj peljal po minhenski obvoznci ob sestih popoldan
<idioterna> to gre kolona bumper to bumper 160km/h
<idioterna> po 6 pasovih
<yang> ja
<idioterna> nikjer nobene varnostne razdalje
<yang> ampak tam so 4-paosvi
<yang> ce mas 250 gres na najbolj zunanji pas
<idioterna> ja ne gres
<idioterna> ker grejo vsi enako hitro
<yang> jst ne grem nikoli na najbolj lev pas v nemciji
<idioterna> pa tut v avstriji se jim vsaj parkrat letno zgodi velik pileup
<yang> pa da bom tam sel 120
<idioterna> jaz tudi ne, ampak sem se pa ze vozil 160 v koloni
<idioterna> kjer se nihce ni mogu nikamor premaknit
<yang> no pac nemci so malo posebni
<idioterna> to sicer iz frankfurta prot jugu
<idioterna> jah
<yang> ker majo mocan avtomobilski lobi glede teh predpisov
<yang> ponekod ne velja omejitev hitrosti, ponekod pa velja, ponavadi pise kje
<idioterna> veliko avtomobilov majo
<idioterna> pa vozijo se dalec v sluzbe
<yang> ja
<idioterna> to pac pomeni veliko gostoto prometa v vozliscih
<yang> ampak glej ce ze ravno minhen omenjas, resda je tam skoraj vedno dren, ampak se mi zdi da imajo 3 ringe , zunanji ima preko 200 km okoli krog
<yang> na notranjem ringu lahko prakticno (brezplacno) vedno parkiras in znotraj tega ringa imas do centra 5-10 minut pes potem
<yang> enkrat sem parkiral na sonnenstrasee to je cisto kako bi rekel center, tam je ura 4.50 eur
<yang> ker nevem, sli smo v soping, in nismo hotli predalec parkirat
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> sam majo kr umazan zrak zarad tega
<yang> dobro, ampak ce nimas kaj za nosti, pac ne parkiras tam ane, bolj je bilo izjemoma
<idioterna> frankfurt ma veliko cistejsi zrak, pa je 4x vecji center
<yang> no sej, bogati prebivalci minhna zivijo itak v starnbergu, ki je bil svoj cas najbogatejsa obcina, dokler jih ni prehitel baden-baden
<yang> mislim, tam imas vile, da dol pades
<yang> en moj prijatelj je zivel tam, samo ni bil bogatas, je pa hodil v solo s takimi
<yang> in je rekel, da je en njegov sosolec arabec imel dvonadstropno hiso in so ze 30 let nazaj noter imeli lift
<idioterna> hja
<idioterna> meni nic ne pomeni to
<idioterna> razen tega da mas vec za pometat
<yang> no meni je bilo takrat ko mi je to razlagal smesno, ker sem si mislil, kaj bos z liftom v bajti...
<idioterna> ce mas tako vilo
<idioterna> js se vedno ne vem kaj naj z liftom v bajti
<yang> ampak verjetno je bila tista bajta velika kot nas blok pa se malo zraven
<idioterna> prav pride, ce si paraplegik
<idioterna> mozno
<idioterna> meni to nic ne pomeni
<yang> ja mogoce pa je bil kdo na vozicku, to sem zdaj pozabil
<idioterna> meni se zdi ena soba dovolj
<idioterna> dve sta ze luksuz.
<yang> eh
<yang> arabci
<yang> pac
<yang> saj ves kako zivijo
<yang> enega sem videl v minhnu
<yang> ko se je
<yang> ko si je al svojega arabskega rolls royca pripeljati pred hotel
<yang> pa noter je mel old school rolls royce telefon
<yang> tega mislim da sem fotkal takrat
<yang> ker je bil res lep rolls
<yang> sam bogve kje so te slike
<yang> aha
<yang> mislim da jo bom nasel morda
<yang> ojej
<yang> sam ene druge so
<idioterna> tazga je meu tut tito
<idioterna> pa sploh ni arabec
<idioterna> bral sem en clanek o teh ultra dragih avtomobilih
<idioterna> ki zapusceni lezijo v dubaju in okolici
<yang> sam fotke maybacha pa aston martinov mam
<idioterna> dunno
<idioterna> men se taki avtomobili zdijo mal silly
<idioterna> isto k rolex
<yang> zgleda nisem takrat poskeniral al pa sploh slikal nisem unga avta
<idioterna> sej mam na mobitelu uro k se synca na NTP
<idioterna> pa se gps je not
<idioterna> prakticno stratum 0
<idioterna> zakaj bi pol hotu rolex
<yang> jao kere stare fotke sem nasu
<yang> haha
<yang> heh glej tole sem nasel se http://jp.si/2013-12-05.jpg (sam to nisem jaz fotkal :)
<yang> idioterna: aja, sej ko kupis rolex a ves kaj najvec placas ?
<yang> oz. katerokoli prestizno svicarsko znamko ur
<yang> urna postavka v svici je visoka
<yang> za delavce
<yang> in vse to placas
<yang> pa tudi finomehansko delo je, rocno so sestavljene ure
<yang> in tudi obdelava je komplicirana
<yang> to je verjetno vec kot 50% cene katero placas
<yang> pri prestiznih znamkah avtomobilov je podobno, rollsi, ferrariji, so rocno delani
<skyx> ko das filmcek na youtube gor a lahko das stran prvih 20s pa na koncu enako recimo ?
<yang> a si pogledal v YT editor
<yang> tam lahko delas verjetno izreze
<skyx> nic se delal :)
<yang> no poglej s tem editorjem lahko delas vse zivo
<dz0ny> uff tale failban je joke
<dz0ny> kur 300mb rama
<dz0ny> pol pa Å¡e failza z takimi iptables -n -L INPUT | grep -q 'fail2ban-ssh[ \t]'
<dz0ny> ahaha
<dz0ny> in to vsako sekundo počne
<dz0ny> wtf
<skyx> auch not good
<skyx> dz0ny: najbolj da ssh kar zaklenes na IP :)
<skyx> al pa na slo ip range odpres pa mir :)
<dz0ny> skyx: can't
<skyx> :(
<skyx> dz0ny: das na en visok port ? :>
<dz0ny> ma problem je ker ni sam za ssh
<dz0ny> v glavnem to je Å¡e ena zadeva k bo letela z systemd
<CrazyLemon> 2factor auth pa je problem rešen! za vse storitve!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ni
<dz0ny> ker je sysadmin sam za nujne primere
<dz0ny> ostalo je vse avtomatizirano
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny torej 2factor auth za sysadmina :>
<dz0ny> ne razumeš :)
<dz0ny> fail2ban ni sam za ssh :)
<idioterna> yang: ja, sam zakaj bi hotu to?
<idioterna> kot bi si kupil rocno izdelan plug za 100 jurjev
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny vem :)
<dz0ny> dz0ny torej 2factor auth za sysadmina :> bo pol blokiru kaj? :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zakaj bi sam blokiral
<CrazyLemon> čemu tako razmišljanje
<CrazyLemon> sam blokade
<dz0ny> :>
<CrazyLemon> ni čudno da je tako stanje v sloveniji
<CrazyLemon> vsi bi blokiral
<CrazyLemon> :p
 * dz0ny ne dela za si :)
<CrazyLemon> ampak živiš v si!
<CrazyLemon> in čas je za skoke.. lejtr :)
<dz0ny> sem ti glih boobs iskal
<dz0ny> da se boš mal sprostil :>
<CrazyLemon> kr kopiraj..bom že prečekiral :>
<CrazyLemon> +potem
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://i.imgur.com/taOQm6O.jpg
<dz0ny> ne vem cemu ta prozorna zadeva
<dz0ny> komot je brez :>
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: one more http://i.imgur.com/BQvqSmw.jpg
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: itak jih bo sam 15 skočil spet :)
<idioterna> pomoje je prozorna zadeva primarno zato, da vn ne pade kej
<dz0ny> al pa not :)
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/tZHIHU2.jpg
<dz0ny> haha http://i.imgur.com/3EmAgh0.png
<yang> ce nekdo naredi podnapise ali se temu rece pravilno "transcription" ?
<idioterna> odvisno od konteksta
<idioterna> dz0ny: kako kej not pade sm pa pred kratkim vidu
<dz0ny> will end with queen http://i.imgur.com/KxYjJ1V.jpg
<idioterna> k smo spohtlal eno glino z enga stropa, pa se je gospa kr s kladivom lotila
<idioterna> kr mal groteskno zgleda to
<idioterna> mislm, tolk ocitno izpostavljene prsi.
<idioterna> no, vsaj noben jim ne more rect da se puklast drzijo
<dz0ny> :D
<idioterna> aja no
<idioterna> nism dokoncal
<idioterna> s kladivom je tolkla po stropu
<idioterna> in se je par kosckov seveda znasl lih v modrcu
<idioterna> pa mrzli pa ostri so bli zgleda, ker se je kr slisal vriskanje
<yang> idioterna: kaj pa je narobe z rocno izdelanim plugom, ce je nekdo pripravljen placati zanj ? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Card_Players
<Seniorita> The Card Players - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> so zadeve za katere so zbiratelji pripravljeni ponuditi visoko ceno, v bistvu pa so zadeve brez vrednosti za nezbiratelje, sam ti tega ne razumes
<yang> http://www.discogs.com/sell/item/79318351 ce mas kaj takega v kleti, je dost vredno recimo
<Seniorita> Tomaž Pengov - Odpotovanja: buy LP, Album, Mono at Discogs
<Seniorita> »Buy Tomaž Pengov - Odpotovanja - ŠKUC - LP, Album, Mono - ŠZ-1, includes Cesta, Danaja, V Nasmehu Nekega Dneva, Potovanje Nespečih, Matala, Čakajoč Nase, Brat, Narodna Pesem, Kretnje, Druga Jesen, Oče, Sarkofagi, Ladje Prostora, Epistola«
<yang> Kar se unih card playerjev tice, jaz recimo ne bi dal niti 20 eur, ce bi jih prodajal ob Blejskem jezeru
<yang> Za odpotovanja bi pa dal recimo do 100 eur
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny same neke famous punce.. i pick katy!
<yang> CrazyLemon: uno si zamudil, ko je bila v LJ
<CrazyLemon> yang čisto nič nisem zamudil!
<CrazyLemon> fse sem vidu na fappeningu!
<yang> dz0ny nas nekaj rajca tule
<CrazyLemon> mene dz0ny ne rajca!
<yang> .napoved
<jabuk> Ponoči bo povečini jasno. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od -14 do -8, ob morju okoli -4 stopinje C.Jutri zjutraj bo še večinoma jasno, popoldne pa zmerno oblačno, zvečer bo ponekod v vzhodni Sloveniji rahlo snežilo. Na Primorskem bo pihala šibka do zmerna burja, ponekod v notranjosti Slovenije pa severovzhodni veter. Najvišje dnevne temperature od -6 do 0, na Primorskem do 3 stopinje C.
<yang> .prognoza
<yang> .obeti
<jabuk> V sredo in četrek bo delno jasno z občasno zmerno oblačnostjo, v sredo zjutraj in dopoldne bo ponekod v severni in osrednji Sloveniji rahlo snežilo. Zelo mrzlo bo, v sredo bo pihala zmerna burja. V petek bo večinoma sončno, zjutraj in dopoldne bo po nižinah megla.
<yang> -14 :)
<yang> .vreme kp
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<yang> .vreme capo'd'istria
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<yang> .vreme capodistria
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 0.3°C @29.12.2014 18:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 47%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:46:17, Kulminacija: 11:08:11, Sončni zahod: 15:30:06
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 43min 49s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> zmrzujete CrazyLemon :)
<dz0ny> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756m): -15°C @29.12.2014 18:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 87%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:43:22, Kulminacija: 11:04:55, Sončni zahod: 15:26:27
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 43min 05s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): -4°C @29.12.2014 18:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 65%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:44:54, Kulminacija: 11:05:01, Sončni zahod: 15:25:09
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 40min 15s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 0.3°C @29.12.2014 18:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 47%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:46:17, Kulminacija: 11:08:11, Sončni zahod: 15:30:06
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 43min 49s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> .vreme postojna
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): -5.8°C @29.12.2014 18:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 67%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:45:12, Kulminacija: 11:06:15, Sončni zahod: 15:27:18
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 42min 06s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> jao
<idioterna> yang: ja, js tega ne razumem, ker ni racionalno
<yang> dz0ny: ce kurte na drva a sploh uspes sprot vse nalagat, da ustvarjas zadosti toplote '
<yang> dz0ny: ponoce gre ziher pod -20
<dz0ny> yang: lol
<dz0ny> -30
<yang> jao
<idioterna> yang se ne spozna dost na drva
<dz0ny> sej ko je mraz ni dost razlike med -5 pa -30
<yang> to ti zmrzne curek, ce se zunaj polulas
<idioterna> mu moras odpustit
<dz0ny> idioterna: sem mu že :)
<dz0ny> če kozarec vode v zrak vržeš dobiš pol sneg nazaj :)
<dz0ny> tolk je to mraz
<yang> no, ampak je res, da vcasih bolj ko je mrzlo manj zebe, ker najbolj zebe vlaga, ki je je najvec tam okoli nule
<yang> vsaj tko se men zdi
<yang> sicer ne pomnim -15 ze dolgo casa
<yang> bi mogu k vam pridet prespat 1x
<yang> enkrat sem dozivel mislim da tam nekje izmed -25 do -20
<yang> in smo si smucati
<yang> to je blo najmanj
<idioterna> jsm najmanj -22 dozivel v ljubljani
<yang> ja
<yang> mozn da je v ljubljani blo tut tko okol -20 ze v prejsnjih zimah, ko smo bli otroci
<idioterna> na kaninu je blo -35 na termometru ko je pihal
<yang> idioterna: sam to lahko resno ozebline fases, ce slucajno nis zadost oblecen
<yang> jst sem mel take starejse rokavice za smucat in mi je prezeblo konice prstov
<yang> nisem jih cutil, ko sem jih dal dol kake 10 min.
<idioterna> -20 je blo 2012
<yang> pa na nogah tud
<idioterna> nazadnje
<CrazyLemon> yang dokler ne piha je kul :)
<yang> ja
<yang> to pa res
<yang> Primorske burje sem dozivljal kot otrok
<CrazyLemon> omg! js tudi!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<yang> :)
<yang> no
<yang> ampak gor nad crnim kalom so se bolj zajebane
<yang> tisti crni kal dostikrat pomeni premik v klimi
<CrazyLemon> tam lahko piha.. tist me ne briga :)
<yang> enkrat sem sel pozimi iz kopra
<yang> dol je blo nevem +2 +4
<yang> pol gor
<yang> pa na kozini sneg
<yang> 15cm na avtocesti
<CrazyLemon> normalno :)
<yang> smo sli po polzje do LJ
<CrazyLemon> sej je kozina na višje nm kot pa lj :)
<yang> ja
<yang> do postojne je bil sneg
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] primo: Radeon 9700 Pro oz. R300 gonilniki ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6269/radeon-9700-pro-oz-r300-gonilniki
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] primo: RE: Radeon 9700 Pro oz. R300 gonilniki ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42619#Comment_42619
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: Radeon 9700 Pro oz. R300 gonilniki ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42620#Comment_42620
<yang> http://jp.si/education.jpg
<lynxlynxlynx> kanarčki so bli za monoksid, ne prašne delce
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] primo: RE: Radeon 9700 Pro oz. R300 gonilniki ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42621#Comment_42621
<netkat> neki podobnega https://img.installgentoo.com/di/KTGO/perspective.jpg
<yang> netkat: dobra
<netkat> yang, tvoja tud ( ´・‿-)
#ubuntu-si 2014-12-30
<pitastrudl> 7 packages can be updated. 7 updates are security updates. z sudo apt-get update pa upgrade ne updejta teh packageov, kak naj updejtam te zadeve? sem probal enkrat z apt-get distl-update pa mi je brickinl vps
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] primo: RE: Radeon 9700 Pro oz. R300 gonilniki ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42622#Comment_42622
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): -11°C @30.12.2014 7:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 87%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:45:03, Kulminacija: 11:05:30, Sončni zahod: 15:25:57
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 40min 54s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> lih za na bicikl
<yang> ;)
<yang> Tascica je glihkar prsla pogledat na balkon ce je kaj hrane
<yang> mam fotko
<yang> morm ji nasut mal muessija ven
<yang> ceprav jih stara spodaj podi s palco
<yang> ampak danes je pomoje ne bo na balkon
<yang> http://jp.si/Tascica.jpg
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: Radeon 9700 Pro oz. R300 gonilniki ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42623#Comment_42623
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] primo: RE: Radeon 9700 Pro oz. R300 gonilniki ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42624#Comment_42624
<netkat> https://srsly.de/
<miha> Dan
<dz0ny> netkat: lol?
<miha> !g what what
<Seniorita> Samwell - "What What (In the Butt)" - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbGkxcY7YFU
<netkat> dz0ny: ne vem, sam mal poskilit, ta prokleta radovednost:)
<dz0ny> vnc brez gesla ni dobr nikjer met :)
<dz0ny> vpn obvezno
<netkat> jup
<netkat> treba mal ven, da vidm ta mraz
<dz0ny> nič posebnega
<dz0ny> sam poptv pa planet tv sm vidu :>
<netkat> :) dvoje hlace pa tri puloverji in bunda bojo menda dost
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> sam ne bombaža
<dz0ny> se prehitr prehladiš :)
<dz0ny> .vreme celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): -15°C @30.12.2014 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 86%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:42:54, Kulminacija: 11:02:31, Sončni zahod: 15:22:07
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 39min 12s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756m): -10.6°C @30.12.2014 9:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 89%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:43:31, Kulminacija: 11:05:23, Sončni zahod: 15:27:15
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 43min 43s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> haha
<netkat> grem, preden se premislim
<CrazyLemon> fajn vreme!
<netkat> lp
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny> bogi zdobersek
<dz0ny> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 1.8°C @30.12.2014 9:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 29%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:46:26, Kulminacija: 11:08:40, Sončni zahod: 15:30:53
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 44min 27s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a te kej zebe pr 1 stopinji?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny me :) mislim ne trenutno ampak prej ko sm bil zunaj pa ni prijetno :)
<CrazyLemon> zanima me zakaj ne piše več hitrosti vetra hmm
<CrazyLemon> .vreme piran
<jabuk> ARSO: Piran-ocean. boja (0m): 2.4°C @30.12.2014 9:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 41%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:47:01, Kulminacija: 11:09:19, Sončni zahod: 15:31:36
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 44min 36s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<dz0ny> khm ker nima api tega :)
<CrazyLemon> je..te tak api pol! :D
<CrazyLemon> hm.. sej api nima veze s tem
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e vedno potegnemo podatke z .xmlja dol
<CrazyLemon> .vreme nova gorica
<jabuk> ARSO: Nova Gorica (113m): 0.3°C @30.12.2014 9:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 45%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:48:18, Kulminacija: 11:08:59, Sončni zahod: 15:29:41
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 41min 23s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon>  <ff_var_desc>Hitrost vetra</ff_var_desc>
<CrazyLemon>         <ff_var_unit>m/s</ff_var_unit>
<CrazyLemon>         <ff_val>4.3</ff_val>
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ffavg_val praviš
<dz0ny> ?
<dz0ny> https://github.com/dz0ny/arso-potresi/blob/master/main.go#L38
<Seniorita> arso-potresi/main.go at master · dz0ny/arso-potresi · GitHub
<Seniorita> »arso-potresi - Arso potresi«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny čaki malo.. od kje ti zdaj to :D
<CrazyLemon> aaaha.. zdaj vidim :)
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu je URL v jsonu sam tko za foro :D
<CrazyLemon> sm mislu da potegnemo iz xmlja podatke :)
<dz0ny> ja sej jih
<dz0ny> sam moraš povedat katere
<dz0ny> wind pa wind direction, Å¡e kej?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny bom submital ti pol pull request na arso-potresi :)
<CrazyLemon> brb
<miha> A mate pol kak vredu rss?
<miha> Ali atom
<dz0ny> json
<dz0ny> sej rss maš že default
<miha> Pa je uporaben za brat? Take kratke stvari je fajn met v widget na android
<miha> Ne da treba zunanji link kliknit
<dz0ny> http://localhost:3000/postaje.json
<dz0ny> aja h
<miha> Yes
<CrazyLemon> meni ne odpre!!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<dz0ny> http://potresi.herokuapp.com/postaje.json
<dz0ny> eto
<dz0ny> http://potresi.herokuapp.com/postaje.xml
<mihaweb> a mi lahko kdo na kratko pove, kako komplicirano je nastaviti, da bi imel memcached za mysql (predvsem so innodb tabele)?
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 4.km  S od KNEŽAKA @30/12/2014 12:05:40  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.66+N,+14.25+E
<mihaweb> bi rad čim manj spreminjal
<dz0ny> za?
<dz0ny> jaz se igram z modpagespeed pa memcahed
<dz0ny> pa je tmpfs hitrejši
<mihaweb> zdaj tuhtam, kako bi imel neko bazo za transkacije (veliko dokaj kratkega teksta, z indeksi)
<mihaweb> pa ne vem, ali mysql ali kaj nosql (mongodb?)
<dz0ny> pgsql :)
<mihaweb> dz0ny: resno?
<zdobersek> csv
<mihaweb> zdobersek: troll :D
<zdobersek> me? never!
<dz0ny> pgsql ma document storage
<dz0ny> ki ga lahko prek sql querjaš
<dz0ny> daš cel json object
<mihaweb> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/05/16/postgresql_nosql_conversion/ tole?
<dz0ny> pol pa select * where postaja>Temperature > 30
<Seniorita> PostgreSQL 9.4's secret weapon? YES, IT'S A NEW FILE FORMAT! • The Register
<Seniorita> »Beta version of the tech not JSONing around with new Binary JSON format.«
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> glih delam da bil mel tale api historj za par let
<zdobersek> kako tle gor povezem zice? https://i.imgur.com/LuwjqGv.jpg
<zdobersek> po moznosti brez spajkanja
<dz0ny> hehe hard
<dz0ny> zalepiš z izolirnim
<dz0ny> zdobersek: btw http://connector.pinoutsguide.com/3_pin_stereo_plug/
<Seniorita> 3 pin stereo plug connector diagram and applications pinouts diagrams @ pinouts.ru
<zdobersek> dz0ny: 4-pin is the need
<Sky[x]> lp
<zdobersek> solderin 101
<zdobersek> soldering
<dz0ny> hehe olupiš žičko > daš zraven cin + spajkalnik
<dz0ny> da naneseš cin na žičko
<dz0ny> kr orng
<dz0ny> pol nekje na jacku nardiš isto
<dz0ny> meto kejr boš prilotu
<dz0ny> na koncu oboje skupaj
<dz0ny> če ne bo prjel na jacku pobrusi z brusnim papirjem malo
<dz0ny> če ci ne bo prijel na jacku
<dz0ny> so kr bitchy te zadeve
<dz0ny> pa 5mm konico rabiš
<dz0ny> ne un spajkalnik k je za žlebove :D
<zdobersek> torej, spajkalnik ...
<mihaweb> dz0ny: sam na debian je prestara verzija pgsql?
<dz0ny> mozn
<dz0ny> heroku ma zadnjo
<dz0ny> pa dataclips == win
<dz0ny> mihaweb: lahko nardiš testno na heroku pa se igraš
<mihaweb> kaj mi to pomaga?
<dz0ny> probaš če je to zate :)
<mihaweb> bo zame, ko to ne bo več eksperimentalno.
<mihaweb> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/18209625/how-do-i-modify-fields-inside-the-new-postgresql-json-datatype zgleda obetavno, samo ni Å¡e primerno za uporabo :D
<Seniorita> How do I modify fields inside the new PostgreSQL JSON datatype? - Stack Overflow
<dz0ny> mihaweb: tist je v8plv extension
<dz0ny> zdje maš jsonb
<dz0ny> ne json
<mihaweb> dz0ny: no super
<mihaweb> kaj pa o mongodb meniš?
<dz0ny> nimam dobrega mnenja
<dz0ny> odvisno kolk pdoatkov boš mel
<mihaweb> :D
<mihaweb> hm
<mihaweb> par gb morda. kaj vem.
<mihaweb> trenutno dost manj :D
 * mihaweb zaenkrat siguren v mysql in redis. naj ostanem pri tem? :D
<dz0ny> da :)
<mihaweb> v tem primeru gre celo za sql stvari, sam velik ji hje
<dz0ny> v mysql povečaj query cache
<dz0ny> pa number of treads
<dz0ny> pa mariadb ma hbase datatype
<dz0ny> k je isto spet noqsl
<dz0ny> https://mariadb.com/kb/en/mariadb/documentation/storage-engines/cassandra/cassandra-storage-engine-overview/
<Seniorita> Cassandra storage engine overview - MariaDB Knowledge Base
<Seniorita> »Introduction to the Cassandra storage engine«
<mihaweb>  Variable_name	Value query_cache_size	16777216
<mihaweb> torej trenutno je 16MB?
<dz0ny> mhm
<Sky[x]> ta query cache size zna bit triky :)
<Sky[x]> tako da povecaj pa stestiraj ce se ti obnese :)
<dz0ny> thread_stack		= 512K
<dz0ny> thread_cache_size       = 32
<dz0ny> max_connections        = 20
<dz0ny> ja sej
<dz0ny> benchmark
<dz0ny> za zgornje rabiš 1GB rama
<mihaweb> a je lahko slabše? :D
<mihaweb> mam precej več rama :D
<dz0ny> pol ne :)
<mihaweb> kot ga server trenutno uporablja
<mihaweb> tam kak gb bi komot žrtvoval, če bi se poznal :)
<mihaweb> kaj pa query_cache_limit ?
<dz0ny> če maš koplicirane querye pol query cache pomaga pri response
<dz0ny> recmo iz 200ms
<dz0ny> na 20ms
<dz0ny> mihaweb: pa newrelic for mysql si namesti
<dz0ny> k ti dela analizo live query
<mihaweb> kaj pa query_cache_limit ?
<dz0ny> pa 2-3ms pri req doda
<mihaweb> trenutno je 1 MB ?
<dz0ny> ja daj več
<dz0ny> 8MB
<dz0ny> key_buffer		= 16M mogoče
<dz0ny> sam to ful več rama kur
<mihaweb> kaj pa je key_buffer?
<dz0ny> kolk index klučev bo v cache
<dz0ny> če maš ssd daš nižje ker je ssd ponavad dost hitr
<dz0ny> če maš kak openvz, openstack al pa navaden disk daš mal več
<dz0ny> ker je io slab na teh zadevah
<dz0ny> mihaweb: mysql> SHOW INNODB STATUS;
<dz0ny> tole nakm prilimaj
<mihaweb> #1064 - You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near 'innodb status' at line 1
<mihaweb> mam navadne serverske diske v raid
<dz0ny> kater mysql to?
<dz0ny> aja db moraš zbrat prej :)
<mihaweb> https://packages.debian.org/wheezy/mysql-server
<Seniorita> Debian -- Details of package mysql-server in wheezy
<Seniorita> »MySQL database server (metapackage depending on the latest version)«
<mihaweb> saj imam db zbran?
<dz0ny> SHOW ENGINE INNODB STATUS;
<dz0ny> za wp recimo
<dz0ny> Buffer pool size        8191
<dz0ny> Buffer pool size, bytes 134201344
<dz0ny> Free buffers            5839
<dz0ny> v teoriji bi lahko dal key_buffer na 6M
<mihaweb> kaj to pomeni? da za vsako povezavo porabi tolk?
<mihaweb> al kak
<dz0ny> ne za vsak thread
<dz0ny> to je hashmap za lokacijo podatkov na disku
<dz0ny> recmo ko nardiš query se sem shrani lokacija kje se nahaja tist na disku
<dz0ny> da mu ni treba iskat
<mihaweb> http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/server-parameters.html
<Seniorita> MySQL :: MySQL 5.0 Reference Manual :: 8.9.2 Tuning Server Parameters
<mihaweb> sicer pa že linux cachira datoteke na disku?
<mihaweb> to pa je globalno?
<mihaweb> ok
<dz0ny> seek pool cache je to
<mihaweb> preveč napredno zame :)
<dz0ny> globalno na thread
<mihaweb> query cache pa lahk mirno povečam ane? :)
<dz0ny> ne disk pl kje v dba file na kateri lokacija se nahaja data za to
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> sam se ti poveča poraba na thread
<dz0ny> $(pmap -x `pidof mysqld` | grep total | awk '{print $3}'| awk '{s+=$1}END{print s}' | awk '{print $1"00"}' | numfmt --to=iec --from=iec --suffix=B)
<dz0ny> tole ti pove kolk rama kurl mysql z vsemi threadi
<dz0ny> as stack
<dz0ny> ne rss
<mihaweb> je tole varno? :D
<mihaweb> no hvala, sem dal namest 1 in 16, 4 in 64 za cache :)
<mihaweb> query_cache
<mihaweb> tolk menda lahko skurim na thread :)
<mihaweb> štos je ker zdaj ni nič obremenjeno, ampak se treba pripravit
<dz0ny> newrelic si dej
<mihaweb> ma bo vredu zaenkrat :)
<mihaweb> še eno prašanje :)
<mihaweb> najbolj zanimiv query zdaj bo WHERE user=? AND document=? AND hash IN ('hash1','hash2',...)
<mihaweb> a je kaka omejitev na to kolk jih lahko podam?
<mihaweb> pa Å¡e kaj drugega kot indeks na te 3 polja?
<Sky[x]> vazen je tudi vrni res where pogoja
<mihaweb> ali samo na prva 2?
<Sky[x]> glede na to kako imas ustvarjen index :)
<mihaweb> razumem ja :)
<mihaweb> ni mi pa treba eksplicitno dat indeksa ane?
<Sky[x]> najboljsi test bo ce si nafilas bazo da bos imel vsaj 1miljon vrstic v bazi in testiras :)
<mihaweb> :)))
<Sky[x]> al pa 100k recimo
<mihaweb> no mislil sem, da bi imel za zadnjih nekaj minut ali kako uro to v redis cache, tist kr mi manjka pa tak query?
<Sky[x]> redis ql ja, ce pa noces redisa pa vsaj memcached :)
<mihaweb> redis že kar poznam in ni bilo 0 problemov
<Sky[x]> ql
<mihaweb> memcached me mal skrbi da ne bom kej sesul :D
<Sky[x]> ravno pre seem prelate tutorial how to wordpress with redis :)
<Sky[x]> jst nisem se nic delal z redis pa ga bom za test pomoje dal na wordpress :)
<mihaweb> jst tudi uporabljam redis, da ne težim zunanjim serverjem preveč :)
<Sky[x]> kocno mi je nardil sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-3.13.0 :)
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 0°C @30.12.2014 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 41%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:45:03, Kulminacija: 11:05:30, Sončni zahod: 15:25:57
<mihaweb> recimo nastavim na redis key expires 20 min ... pa se ne sekiram dalje :D
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 40min 54s, Luna je v ščipu
<mihaweb> namest da bi ugotavljal kdaj sem nazadnje spraševal
<mihaweb> če je v cache, je v cache, če ni, vprašam :D
<Sky[x]> :)
<Sky[x]> iptabled uporabljate za FW na ubuntu ?
<Sky[x]> iptables*
<mihaweb> http://redis.io/commands/expire
<Seniorita> EXPIRE – Redis
<mihaweb> to trenutno pr men glavni razlog zakaj ga uporablam :D
<Sky[x]> to tudi pri memcahced lahko nastavis :)
<Sky[x]> sej morm sprobat ta redis koncno :D
<idioterna> redis pa memcache sta si zlo podobna
<idioterna> pa vecina ju za isto stvar uporabla :)
<Sky[x]> jp
<CrazyLemon> .imdb the equalizer
<jabuk> The Equalizer (2014) 132 min Action Crime Thriller
<jabuk> Ocena: 7.3/10 (89,175 glasov) MT: 57/100
<jabuk> A man believes he has put his mysterious past behind him and has dedicated himself to beginning a new, quiet life. But when he meets a young girl under the control of ultra-violent Russian gangsters, he can't stand idly by - he has to help her.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1649060889/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0455944/
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny gledal?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kr ok
<dz0ny> sam mal se vlece
<idioterna> equalizer mam js na radiju.
<CrazyLemon> radio imaš? how old are you?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<idioterna> 57
<zdobersek> jst sem malo mlajsi, pa ga mam v vlcju
<CrazyLemon> .imdb focus
<jabuk> Focus (2015) 104 min Comedy Crime Drama
<jabuk> Ocena: Ni podatka MT: Ni podatka
<jabuk> A veteran grifter takes a young, attractive woman under his wing, but things get complicated when they become romantically involved.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi2375331353/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2381941/
 * mihaweb ima tunein
<CrazyLemon> mihaweb je hipster
<CrazyLemon> mihaweb tunein pro je bil free na amazonu :)
<mihaweb> itak :) za božička dobu hude bluetooth slušalke, velke :D
<mihaweb> ne rabim pro
<CrazyLemon> ojej :)
<CrazyLemon> mihaweb vsi rabimo pro.. še posebaj če je free :)
<CrazyLemon> posebej*
<mihaweb> kaj naj z amazonom? amazon je kul za s3 ampak android pa mam googlov rajš :D
<CrazyLemon> mihaweb amazon ma amazon app store za android..sam fyi :)
<CrazyLemon> .imdb true story
<jabuk> True Story (2015)  Drama Mystery Thriller
<jabuk> Ocena: Ni podatka MT: Ni podatka
<jabuk> The relationship between journalist Michael Finkel and Christian Longo, an FBI Most Wanted List murderer who for years lived outside the U.S. under Finkel's name.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi111980057/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2273657/
<mihaweb> CrazyLemon: za android ali za amazon android?
<idioterna> za amazon android amazon android amazon
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: ferm
<dz0ny> sam je iptables spodaj
<dz0ny> bp do sedaj
<Sky[x]> aha, k neki morm si nastimat da nam ko svicarski sir in vsem misim na voljo :D
<dz0ny> RAT je bl problem ja :)
<Sky[x]> res je :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a boš kej popravu bota?
<Sky[x]> kaj pa proti RAT uporabljas kaj pogled zdraven kmecke pameti ? :D
<Sky[x]> poleg*
<dz0ny> mod_security2
<dz0ny> hexo za anomalije
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj popravu? sej dela
<dz0ny> ja ni vetra
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny seveda je
<CrazyLemon> aja mislš pri botu
<CrazyLemon> ja bom ja.. Å¡e nekaj stvari manjka pri arso-potresi
<CrazyLemon> bom do večera :)
<dz0ny> hm sej sem dodal
<dz0ny> kaj pa še rabiš
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny manjka še sneg (trenutno aktualen) manjka še vreme (jasno, oblačno etc)
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e neki manjka.. sm pozabu kaj :)
<CrazyLemon> smer vetra!
<dz0ny> je
<dz0ny> smer in hitrost
<CrazyLemon> tista smer ni smer
<CrazyLemon> koga briga E,W,S,N, NE etc
<CrazyLemon> dd_longtext nas zanima :D
<CrazyLemon> Text*
<idioterna> dd ja
<idioterna> with CrazyLemon, everything is about boobs.
<CrazyLemon> sej pravim.. do večera boš dobil pull request :)
<CrazyLemon> idioterna its not about boobs size!
<CrazyLemon> +all
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: sam tistega nimajo vse postaje
<dz0ny> oz zelo malo
<CrazyLemon> včasih so tudi leta pomembna! :p
<dz0ny> ce veš E,W,S,N, NE etc
<dz0ny> lahko prevedš v lepši UX :) bp
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny čemu bi prevajal če je že prevod? :)
<Sky[x]> a kdo kej boljsega uporablja kot tole ? :)
<Sky[x]> http://cookiecuttr.com/
<Seniorita> CookieCuttr - A tailorable jQuery plugin to deal with the EU Cookie Law
<Seniorita> »A tailorable WordPress plugin and jQuery plugin to deal with the EU Cookie Law. Loads of options for however you choose to interpret the law, multi-language compatible and easy to update and configure.«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tistga česa nimajo?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ga ni povsod!!
<dz0ny> long_text ni povsod
<dz0ny> je pa shor text :)
<dz0ny> short**
<CrazyLemon> meh :)
 * mihaweb ***************** EU in Natašo Pirc Muser
<mihaweb> ne vem kaj so toliko se spravili na cookije. z localstorage in ajax/script/img lahko hujše stvari narediš kot s cookiji. cookije vsaj browser nadzira.
<zdobersek> but so does google
<mihaweb> seveda
<CrazyLemon> but google is not evil (tm)
<mihaweb> najboljš da še localstorage pa ajax prepove
<zdobersek> ma ne joci
<mihaweb> cors :D
<zdobersek> itak so ti cookie popupi kokr EULA
<zdobersek> click w/o reading
<mihaweb> ja :)
<mihaweb> zdobersek: http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/sep/29/londoners-wi-fi-security-herod-clause
<Seniorita> Londoners give up eldest children in public Wi-Fi security horror show | Technology | The Guardian
<Seniorita> »F-Secure’s ‘Herod clause’ experiment aims to show the dangers of insecure public hotspot connections. By Tom Fox-Brewster«
<CrazyLemon> trojanc a si ti pri duhu časa? al kdo je že pisal da je
<trojanc> živjo, drži, ja
<CrazyLemon> anyway.. wtf https://www.facebook.com/DuhCasa/posts/894819587203708    ? a niso donirani računalniki namenjeni tistim, ki nimajo sredstev ?
<Seniorita> Tako pa je videti učilnica z računalniki... - Društvo Duh časa | Facebook
<Seniorita> »Tako pa je videti učilnica z računalniki @ Fakulteta Za Kemijo in Kemijsko Tehnologijo, ki smo jo nedavno opremili.«
<CrazyLemon> no trojanc prosim explain :)
<trojanc> :D so tudi za organizacije
<CrazyLemon> fakultete ki nimajo denarja? :>
<CrazyLemon> torej oskrbujete kr vse fakultete? :>
<mihaweb> fail
<trojanc> če je kompov dovolj, zakaj pa ne
<trojanc> kaj vas tu moti?
<mihaweb> kompov dovolj? 200 jurjev folka na sociali vi imate pa kolk 300 kompov?
<mihaweb> trojanc: botrstvo val202 <- začnite s temi
<trojanc> lej, žal treba tudi kakšno promocijsko akcijo narest kdaj
<mihaweb> promocijska akcija?
<trojanc> z botrstvom že sodelujemo mi in društvo vezje
<mihaweb> dobi vsak otrok računalnik za igrice in šolo?
<trojanc> kolikor prosilcev smo imeli, so Å¡e vsi dobili kompe
<trojanc> več kot 1500 podarjenih
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/Val202/photos/a.106712439368941.4113.101152449924940/897609240279253/?type=1&theater         lol
<mihaweb> in zakaj ste fakulteti dali kompe?
<Seniorita> Val 202 - Slike s časovnice | Facebook
<Seniorita> »Sosed je prodal avto in kupil gajbico!«
<trojanc> ker lahko. Zakaj jih ne bi?
<mihaweb> ker niso socialno ogroženi. ogromno denarja dobijo že od države, pa še od podjetij
<mihaweb> razumem, da podarite humanitarnim organizacijam ali kaj
<mihaweb> univerze so profitne.
<idioterna> pri nas je univerza zavod
<idioterna> in ni profiten
<idioterna> poleg tega lahko faks, ce ima racunalnike, izvaja programe v javnem interesu
<idioterna> ce jih nima jih pa ne more
<lynxlynxlynx> poleg tega ima duh časa že skoraj težave s prostorom, ker dobivajo tolk robe
<lynxlynxlynx> in v bistvu je tole bil en linux deployment v izobraževalno inštitucijo, kar je samo za pozdravit
<idioterna> sej niso gea college podaril racunalnikov
<trojanc> ampak verjamemo, da bi s takimi akcijami lažje prišli do prostorov
<idioterna> jsm tut za bozic enmu klosarju zrihtal racunalnik
<idioterna> pa se za nov let bom enmu, ce se bo posta kej potrudla dostavt
<mihaweb> bravo idioterna
<CrazyLemon> lepo.. boš zrihtal tudi elektriko? :D
<zdobersek> BRAVA!!
<mihaweb> pa mobilni internet?
<trojanc> če bi zaradi te donacije zmanjkalo računalnikov za prosilce, bi MOGOČE imel pomisleke, tako pa samo ... zakaj pa ne?
<zdobersek> racunalnik as in garmin?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ipad?
<idioterna> core 2 duo pa 4 giga rama
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: 7 palcev na fajfi? come on!
<idioterna> pac to kar odpisem pa bi loh dal na bolho
<zdobersek> se jst ne spravim gor, k mam 12cm fajfo
<idioterna> zrihtam unim k vidm da ne morjo
<idioterna> ce se ne vozs z avtomobilom kr opazis kdo ma pa kdo nima
<lynxlynxlynx> hah
<CrazyLemon> računalnik?
<trojanc> Å¡ibam ven, bodte lepo
<idioterna> srecno
<dz0ny> idioterna: zavod ni profiten, ves dobič pa nameni v pokrivanje plač :)
<dz0ny> in plača je tud 3k lahko :)
<lynxlynxlynx> in?
<dz0ny> nič
<dz0ny> ne rečt da pol ni dnarja :)
<mihaweb> dz0ny: ne jezit socialistov
<lynxlynxlynx> prvo mora bit dnar, da se greš lahko take ekscese
<lynxlynxlynx> pri tem da 3k za določene službe sploh ni veliko
<dz0ny> je če bi šlo 1k za izvajanje kakega projekta
<idioterna> men je vsec kako reces da je placa "tud 3k lahko"
<lynxlynxlynx> pri 3k dobi delavec lih pol
<idioterna> se vid da nisi se bil v javnem zavodu zaposlen
<dz0ny> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> in pri večini projektov je strošek dela glavna postavka
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> mislim sej jih pripraviš tako
<dz0ny> projekt
<lynxlynxlynx> ne, nisem mislil tako
<dz0ny> da kriješ stroške dela
<lynxlynxlynx> pač ni vse infrastruktura in osnovna sredstva
<dz0ny> pol se pa zagovarjaš pri donatorju zakaj bi mel 3k plačo
<idioterna> itak je absurdno da ma moj bivsi kolega z zemante zdaj manj kot polovico bruto place k jo je mel tle
<idioterna> ko je sel na IJS doktorat delat
<dz0ny> no vsaj tko so delali ti rra
<idioterna> IMO bi ga morali placat vec kot smo ga mi
<dz0ny> idioterna: govorim za zavode kejr je glavna naloga potegnit dnar
<dz0ny> projek pa mvp
<lynxlynxlynx> sam 3k ni nič ...
<dz0ny> men se to ne zdi fer
<mihaweb> idioterna: zakaj bi ga? saj bi lahko delal doktorat in delal za vas.
<mihaweb> služba na faksih in IJS je za one, ki ne morejo boljše dobiti.
<lynxlynxlynx> najbrž je raziskovalec, ne samo da dela doktorat ane
<mihaweb> ne bi mu bilo treba
<idioterna> seveda mu ne bi bilo treba
<idioterna> ampak rad to pocne in ker si lahko privosci, potem ima tako placo
<lynxlynxlynx> najbrž je lažje dobit nižjo plačo in več miru za delo kot pa dvojno obremenitev
<mihaweb> bi lahko bil raziskovalec na zemanti tudi. ziher tudi na zemanti kak problem, iz katerega bi lahko naredil doktorat.
<idioterna> seveda, ampak ni pa tistih problemov, ki njega zanimajo
<mihaweb> idioterna: :)
<idioterna> trenutno se ukvarja z zelo zanimivimi recmi, ki so tudi zelo dobro placane
<idioterna> ampak IJS ga zaradi socialisticne zakonodaje _ne sme_ dobro placat
<mihaweb> samo ne v sloveniji?
<idioterna> seveda v sloveniji
<mihaweb> privat firme pa ni, ki bi to delala?
<idioterna> tut ce je
<mihaweb> samo IJS?
<idioterna> privat firma ne more delat takih reci
<dz0ny> v si?
<dz0ny> jaz sem zadnjic gledal kaj se grejo mirme kot "zavodi" v usa
<dz0ny> nek razvojni status majo
<idioterna> mislim lahko bi, ampak naceloma noces odpirat firme za raziskovalne projekte
<dz0ny> in delajo dokaj tvegane zadeve
<dz0ny> problem je ker bi v si al pa eu težko dobil financiranje
<lynxlynxlynx> sam to je slabo primerljivo
<dz0ny> ker te oblike družbe ne poznamo
<lynxlynxlynx> pravni status čist drugačen
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> hočem povedat da je up preveč zaklenjena
<lynxlynxlynx> glede financiranja pa ne verjamem
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> sej to sm mislu s socialisticno zakonodajo
<lynxlynxlynx> brb lunch
<idioterna> no pa kokrkol
<idioterna> men se ne zdi nc sporno opremit ucilnco na faksu
<idioterna> s podarjenimi racunalniki
<dz0ny> v glavenm gojijo neke nadomestnedele kosti v bioreaktorjih
<dz0ny> in to je v EU big no no
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> isto k genetic engineering
<idioterna> nas bojo pac prehitel pa nam dobr prodal pol
<dz0ny> pa recimo deljo smart implante, majo klinično študijo itd
<yang> fotr je stallmanov cd nekje zalozil
<dz0ny> v EU bi jih prepovedal, če bi to delal
<yang> sem hotu pogledat predavanje z njim pa prav da je dal cd verjetn v star papir
<dz0ny> če koga zanima https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUbp5GB6JZE
<Seniorita> Biohacking: growing bones in a lab - Top Shelf - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Subscribe: http://goo.gl/G5RXGs From implantable keys to fighting cancer, a look at the futuristic technology that could change how our bodies work. Check ou...«
<idioterna> yang: zakaj mas pa na cdju to?
<idioterna> na thepiratebay bi uploadal
<idioterna> pa bi blo forever
<zdobersek> .gif for ever ever?
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/dy0Y0wwabY6hW/giphy.gif
<yang> idioterna sej je na yt
<yang> ampak stari ima dvd
<yang> pa ne zna podnapisov nastimat
<idioterna> nc hudga
<yang> k jevna knofu "subtitles" drgac
<idioterna> ja lej
<idioterna> bols k da bi kr mal na pamet prtiskal po daljincu
<idioterna> pa ponesrec "launch all warheads" prtisnu
<yang> hehe pol bi se blokiral dvd al pa nastimal cudno "ntsc" sliko
<mihaweb> moram nastavit vpn do enga routerja. openvpn ne podpira, podpira pa pptp, ipsec, l2tp with ipsec policy. povezoval bi se iz windows in android. ipsec? :)
<dz0ny> pptp
<dz0ny> je edin kr zna android native
<mihaweb> pa saj so programi tudi za openvpn, pa ipsec?
<mihaweb> od 4.x dalje je kr vredu
<mihaweb> a ni pptp ful Å¡ibka enkripcija?
<dz0ny> mihaweb: porazna
<dz0ny> openvpn je ja
<dz0ny> sam ni native
<dz0ny> men se zdi da openvpn lib nekje poganjaš v ozadju
<idioterna> ja od 4.x je API za te reci
<idioterna> tko da men cist ok dela openvpn
<dz0ny> sam Å¡e vedno je en lib v ozadju
<dz0ny> api je pa tam tolk da maš ui
<mihaweb> a obstaja kak dd-wrt firmware ki bi imel l2tp kot client...vpn (ne kot primarni WAN link) ?
<mihaweb> en router podpira pptp in l2tp, drugi pptp in openvpn... hudiča a res moram pptp uporabit :(
<mihaweb> al je to itak isto?
<mihaweb> hm
<mihaweb> nč ne zastopim :D
<upd> idioterna,
<upd> no anyway
<upd> http://www.kulinarika.net/recepti/4178/sladice/cokoladna-torta/?offset=120
<Seniorita> Recept: Čokoladna torta - Kulinarika.net
<Seniorita> »okusna torta s čokolado«
<upd> to čokoladno kremo, nič ne stepam smetane ko dam na štedilnik skupaj s čokolado ?
<CrazyLemon> lol ne :D
<CrazyLemon> če stepaš smetano jo stepaš hladno
<dz0ny> mihaweb: en p si pozabu :)
<CrazyLemon> tukaj pa je v bistvu sladka smetana in ne smetana za stepanje.. kar je zanimivo :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: the chef, čokolado se topi prek sopare al pa v mikrovalovki a ne?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sej lahko tudi direkt na ognju/plošči sam moraš ful pazit in počasi segrevat
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa ja..sopara je vedno kul :)
<CrazyLemon> mikrovalovna pa ne vem.. ker ponavadi dodaš zravn še mal margarine ali kaj podobnega in mešam zravn
<dz0ny> mati so danes domače rafelo nardil
<dz0ny> pa sem slučajno vidu da se tko dela :>
<CrazyLemon> mati so :D
<pitastrudl> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): -4°C @30.12.2014 17:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 62%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:45:03, Kulminacija: 11:05:30, Sončni zahod: 15:25:57
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 40min 54s, Luna je v ščipu
<mihaweb> ni mi jasno, zakaj mi ne dela to na dd-wrt
<mihaweb> iz windows povezave dela pptp lepo
<dz0ny> mihaweb: dej probi z win8.1 se povezat
<dz0ny> dobiš živčni zlom
<mihaweb> sm se dela lepo
<mihaweb> https://www.overplay.net/blog/dd-wrt-overplay-pptp a moram res to narediti? :)
<Seniorita> DD-WRT – OverPlay and PPTP… | Ultra-High Speed VPN and DNS Servers In Over 40 Countries
<mihaweb> kak sploh naj vem da 1. pptp dela ali ne?
<mihaweb> 2. da preusmerim ves promet pol čez?
<dz0ny> kaj bi pa rad naredu?
<dz0ny> men je na ruterju delal vpn do 6 uporabnikov pol je cpu prešvoh
<dz0ny> mips to
<mihaweb> da preusmeri ves promet na en router v sloveniji ki dela kot pptp in l2tp server
<mihaweb> iz windowsov se lepo povežem
<mihaweb> in dobim pravi ip pri what is my ip
<mihaweb> iz dd-wrt pa niti ne vem kaj je
<mihaweb> ip je pa isti kot sicer
<dz0ny> mihaweb: ksn server mogoce pa pritunl
<mihaweb> ne razumem?
<dz0ny> namest ruterja en cheap server
<mihaweb> ma
<mihaweb> žalost če treba to naredit no
<dz0ny> pa pritunl
<dz0ny> http://pritunl.com/#install
<Seniorita> Pritunl - Open Source Enterprise Distributed VPN Server
<Seniorita> »Free open source enterprise distributed VPN server. Virtualize your private networks across datacenters and provide simple remote access in minutes.«
<dz0ny> ui za pvn server, da userjem nardiš certe
<dz0ny> da ni treba na roke
<dz0ny> omejiš promet
<dz0ny> daš po skupinah
<dz0ny> huda zadeva pa free
<mihaweb> ma imam tudi openvpn kje drugje, pa lahk bi postavil openvpn server tudi
<mihaweb> sam zakaj je tak grozen load na routerju
<mihaweb> saj nič ne dela
<dz0ny> mihaweb: cpu mora enkripcijo delat
<dz0ny> sej zdej je arm kupu libreSSL
<dz0ny> pa bojo sam za arm optimiziral
<dz0ny> sam za mips pa noben noče :)
<mihaweb> ko bi ta dd-wrt sploh karkoli imel od loga
<yang> mihaweb a ti zelis imeti vpn na mobitelu androidu , al uporabljas mobitel kot modem in bi imel vpn na racunalniky?
<mihaweb> yang en router, ki je na satelitskem internetu, bi rad preusmeril na drug router na siolu, da bi delala televizija :)
<yang> jst se recimo povezem na tus isp prek mobitela in prek vpn v svoj subnet preko mobitela
<mihaweb> no tu bi pa rad, da router to dela
<mihaweb> in če bi ta router podpiral tomato, bi že delalo
<mihaweb> tako pa podpira dd-wrt pa ne dela
<yang> na routerjim recimo v openwrt je openvpn malo oklescen, tudi enkripcijo moras imeti enostavno zaradi cpu
<yang> nc zdele mam se neko delo bbl
<mihaweb> yang: wndr3700 a tale je podprt?
<yang> mislim da zavopenwrtvbi znal bit poglej na njihovo stran
<yang> ampak bolje da imas kaj drugega za vpn kot pa wifi router
<yang> dela, ni pa optimalno, smo testiral
<yang> in ne mors debugat
<yang> se tipkano kasnej, lp
<Sky[x]> men je vpn na tomato e900 linksys lepo delal :)
<mihaweb> men je tomato na wrt54gl lepo delal kot client
<mihaweb> za openvpn
<upd_> CrazyLemon, ja sem stopil čokolado z smetano tko kot piše pa dal na hlando pa bom jutri stepal
<CrazyLemon> upd_ priden
<CrazyLemon> drugače pa lahko stepaš smetano ..tisto tapravo za stepanje
<CrazyLemon> pa dodaš par žlic nutelle pa maš nutellino kremo :)
<upd_> ja tole sem dal http://trgovina.mercator.si/market/smetana-sladka-mercator-250-ml-35-3838606696665
<Seniorita> Izdelek ni na voljo - Mercator spletna trgovina
<CrazyLemon> upd_ ja ..to je sladka smetana
<CrazyLemon> imaš pa tudi prav smetano za stepanje
<upd_> nimam pojma upam da se bo stepalo jutri, ja vem sam tuki je samo taka ja
<upd_> skor 45minut testo pekel
<upd_> ni glih tolk naraslo kot sem hotel
<CrazyLemon> upd_ stepalo se bo..daš na najvišjo hitrost mikser pa je.. nekaj volumna bo dobilo sam verjetno ne toliko kot smetana za stepanje
<upd_> kolk časa pa nj stepam
<CrazyLemon> upd_ dokler ne bo smetana tako trda da lahk posodo obrneš na glavo
<upd_> aja ok
<CrazyLemon> upd_ je pa vse vedno stvar okusa.. lahko jo pustiš tudi malo bolj 'tekočo' .. če ti bo to kaj pomagalo potem ko jo boš dal na biskvit in premazal
<upd_> no upam da uspe :D
<CrazyLemon> upd_ sej nimaš kaj falit ..to so dokaj osnovne zadeve
<CrazyLemon> sam biskvit je glavno da je pečen drugo pa je stvar okusa :)
<upd_> res je
<tadej> crazylemon si pogledal cel TG?
<CrazyLemon> tadej ne še..part two čaka :)
<tadej> mene tud
<tadej> lej to
<tadej> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMiUUkmV5cA
<Seniorita> “Top Gear” cast, crew attacked in Argentina - YouTube
<tadej> :D
<Seniorita> »Host and crewmembers of the popular show “Top Gear” were attacked by a mob in Argentina. As Anthony Mason explains, it was all over a license plate.«
<CrazyLemon> tadej old :D
<tadej> ;)
<mihaweb> idioterna: Å¡e je upanje zate http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2014/04/11/lab-grown-vaginas-successfully-implanted-in-girls-in-tissue-engineering-first/
<Seniorita> Lab-grown vaginas successfully implanted in girls in tissue-engineering first - The Washington Post
<Seniorita> »Four teenagers with a rare condition received functional sex organs grown from their own cells in a lab.«
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<lynxlynxlynx> ok, wtf
<lynxlynxlynx> yang
<lynxlynxlynx> GNU GENERAL PUBLIC LICENSE
<lynxlynxlynx> zakaj je pol kratica GPL in ne GGPL?
<lynxlynxlynx> woaaah
<idioterna> mihaweb: zame?
<idioterna> in what way?
<mihaweb> idioterna: a nisi ti govoril o enakopravnosti in umetnih maternicah? :)
<idioterna> ja sam to ne zadeva mene
<idioterna> js ze mam otroke
<mihaweb> Å¡ala no :)
<idioterna> js smrtno resno vse jemlem
<idioterna> vcasih se cudim sam sebi kako da sm se vedno ziv
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: GNU je "GNU's not UNIX" GPL je pa GPL
<yang> GNU je sinonim za svobodno programje, katero je izdano pod GPL licenco, right idioterna ?
<lynxlynxlynx> kakšen argument je to?
<lynxlynxlynx> gnu je pač rekurzivni akronim
<idioterna> yang: dunno
<lynxlynxlynx> z gpl nima jezikoslovne veze
<yang> GPL pomeni Splosna licenca
<yang> po slovensk
<idioterna> yang: moje programje je izdano pod GPL licenco, pa ni GNU
<idioterna> in nima zveze z GNU
<lynxlynxlynx> za GNU projekte je itak cela birokracija
<yang> mislim GNU mirror mas ane, in tam je software ki je pod GNU
<yang> gnu.prunk.si je GNU software
<idioterna> hm
<yang> oz GNU mirror
<idioterna> s takih shady mirrorjev ne vem ce bi hotu softver
<yang> sej je ofišl
<idioterna> jsm anarhist
<idioterna> men to nc ne pomen
<idioterna> ofisl je tut obama administration
<idioterna> http://bou.si/rest/storyofmylife.jpg
<yang> RMS @ 31c3 http://mirror.netcologne.de/CCC/congress/2014/webm-hd/31c3-6123-en-de-Freedom_in_your_computer_and_in_the_net_webm-hd.webm
#ubuntu-si 2014-12-31
<Sky[x]> lp
<pitastrudl> lp
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: 12 Months, 12 Positive Highlights: This was Ubuntu in 2014  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/IKGPce1r-xs/ubuntu-in-2014-news-highlights
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): -7°C @31.12.2014 6:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 67%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:43:00, Kulminacija: 11:02:59, Sončni zahod: 15:22:57
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 39min 56s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 4.km JV od POLJČAN @31/12/2014 07:59:39  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.29+N,+15.63+E
<mihaweb> jutro
<zdobersek> AHOY SAILOR
<idioterna> zdravo
<mihaweb> http://www.shopcasio.com/product/classic-ae1200whd-1a-classic-blackneutral-face-and-silver-band   <--- lepa, sploh ker ur sploh ne nosim odkar imam mobitele :D
<Seniorita> Classic AE1200WHD-1A Classic Black/Neutral Face and Silver Band | Official Casio Store Online
<Seniorita> »Classic AE1200WHD-1A - Silver Band and Black/Neutral Face«
<mihaweb> al pa klasika http://www.ebay.ie/itm/NEW-ORIGINAL-CASIO-F-91W-ALARM-CHRONOGRAPH-CLASSIC-DIGITAL-RETRO-GENUINE-WATCH-/281495787189 <-- če je dovolj dobra za alquado, bo že prava :D
<Seniorita> NEW Original Casio F 91W Alarm Chronograph Classic Digital Retro Genuine Watch | eBay
<Seniorita> »*NEW ORIGINAL CASIO F-91W ALARM CHRONOGRAPH CLASSIC DIGITAL RETRO GENUINE WATCH* in Jewellery & Watches, Watches, Wristwatches | eBay«
<mihaweb> http://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/2011/apr/28/casio-f-91w-watch-design-hipsters-al-qaida
<zdobersek> alquada?
<Seniorita> Casio's F-91W watch: the design favourite of hipsters ... and al-Qaida | Art and design | The Guardian
<Seniorita> »Justin McGuirk: The built-in longevity of this humble 1991 timepiece makes it the weapon of choice for both the retro and the righteous«
<idioterna> jaz jih tudi prej nisem
<idioterna> prestoraste reci
<zdobersek> iiii https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/torquing/zano-autonomous-intelligent-swarming-nano-drone
<Seniorita> ZANO - Autonomous. Intelligent. Swarming. Nano Drone. by Torquing Group Ltd — Kickstarter
<Seniorita> »Autonomous, Intelligent, Developable. Meet ZANO the world's most sophisticated nano drone - aerial photo and HD video capture platform.«
<mihaweb> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/11318036/Developer-of-Viagra-is-knighted.html
<Seniorita> Developer of Viagra is knighted - Telegraph
<Seniorita> »Dr Simon Campbell recognised for services to science«
<Sky[x]> lp
<mihaweb> lp
<Sky[x]> mihaweb: kaksno je stanej tekaskih prog v celju kaj ves ?
<Sky[x]> stanje*
<Sky[x]> tam nekje blizu smartinskega jezera naj bi bilo neki ?
<mihaweb> kak naj jaz to vem?
<mihaweb> sneg je
<Sky[x]> aha sem mislil ce ves slucajno kaj :D
<Sky[x]> lej to kasn mamo na bled http://www.bled.si/si/spletna-kamera
<Seniorita> Spletna kamera - Bled
<Seniorita> »Portal Bled - celovit pregled turistične ponudbe Bleda in okolice na enem mestu.«
<yang> Sky[x]: tole mate HTML5 unsupported format, please install adobe
<Sky[x]> hehe :D
<CrazyLemon> tale veter je kr en mal tečen že
<idioterna> a mas burjo
<CrazyLemon> ja :(
<tadej> CrazyLemon: si ze pogledal? :)
<tadej> jaz bom mnde danes :D
<luka_> :o bled pa zgleda ko pokrajina iz Frozen
<CrazyLemon> tadej ne Å¡e.. tudi js predvidevam da bom danes :D
<CrazyLemon> .imdb fury
<jabuk> Fury (2014) 134 min Action Drama War
<jabuk> Ocena: 7.9/10 (93,130 glasov) MT: 64/100
<jabuk> April, 1945. As the Allies make their final push in the European Theatre, a battle-hardened army sergeant named Wardaddy commands a Sherman tank and his five-man crew on a deadly mission behind enemy lines. Out-numbered, out-gunned, and with a rookie soldier thrust into their platoon, Wardaddy and his men face overwhelming odds in their heroic attempts to strike at the heart of Nazi Germany.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1850190873/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2713180/
<yang> Uf tale Miki Muster, kako pametno govori pa je 89 star
<idioterna> ma prov pametn ze ne more bit ce prot komunistom govori!
<yang> davek v komunizmu za presezek pri placi je bil 90%
<yang> zato je sel v nemcijo delat
<yang> in imel odlicne pogoje za ustvarjanje
<idioterna> ja, ni hotu bit solidaren
<idioterna> ampak je rajs vse zase zadrzal
<idioterna> penzijo pa tle vlece zdej
<idioterna> baraba.
<luka_> in a related matter
<luka_> http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2014/12/davcni_privilegiranci_iz_apac.aspx
<Seniorita> Davčni privilegiranci iz Apač | Slovenija - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »V soboto je bil v Šentilju verjetno največji protest proti davkom, kar smo jih kdaj videli v samostojni Sloveniji. Tega bi lahko bili veseli - če bi imeli protestniki prav.«
<mihaweb> seveda, samo oni so dovolj predrzni, da upajo protestirati proti slovenskim davkom.
<yang> idioterna: /win 8
<yang> eh
<idioterna> mihaweb: ne vem ce tile sploh vedo, proti cemu protestirajo
<idioterna> men se zdi da so jezni na avstrijo, ker njihovim delodajalcem ne dovoli, da bi jim neobdavceno krili nadomestilo za prevoz in prehrano
<mihaweb> idioterna: no in zakaj v slo tolk kompliciramo? bi jim pa za toliko znižali davčno osnovo?
<mihaweb> to bi bila enakopravna obravnava?
<idioterna> ej
<idioterna> ce bi vedu zakaj tok kompliciramo
<idioterna> bi mogoce ze nehal
<mihaweb> ker vas je preveč levih :D
<idioterna> ma to se teb zdi
<idioterna> levi mamo cist simple sistem
<idioterna> vsak po svojih zmoznosti, vsakmu po njegovih potrebah
<idioterna> titotu kadilake, men pa bicikl
<idioterna> ftw
<yang> mihaweb: neo-levi mislis teh je kr velik
<idioterna> neo-levi smo pa sploh fantje od fare!
<yang> delajo se leve, so pa vse drugo
<idioterna> no, ne od fare :)
<idioterna> od metelkove, ajde.
<mihaweb> zanimivo, kako čudni smo v slo. recimo naš ljubi ameriški ambasador.. po ameriških standardih je levičar. če bi bil bolj levičarski, ne bi smel delat sploh v diplomaciji. tu pa naši neo-partizani tolk živčni ob njem.
<yang> mihaweb: a ves ti da je zdaj vec clanov partizanskega drustva kot v 70ih letih, idioterna in njemu podobni
<yang> pomoje sam zarad kaksnih ugodnosti, ziher
<mihaweb> ma men ta idioterna sploh ni jasen. levičarji so skoraj sami idioti (ok, kaka kul bejba je tudi iz prepričanja)... ampak idioterna sploh ne zgleda neumen... verjetno je solidaren ali pa zloben?
<yang> nevem, njega nisem poruntal se, ker enkrat prav tko, drugic pa drugace
<idioterna> js sam rad izpostavljam nekonsistentnosti v argumentih
<idioterna> ameriskih ambasadorjev ze po sluzbeni dolznosti slovanske bratovscine ne smemo met radi
<idioterna> aja ja, jaz sem clan zveze borcev zdej
<idioterna> moram bit, da se ne pozabi vrednot
<idioterna> k so nam pomagale resevat zavezniske pilote pred krvolocnimi domobranci
<yang> idioterna: kdaj imas rojstni dan, ti bom eno knjigo podaril, da bos malo pojme razjasnil
<idioterna> pa mojga dedka naucile govort polomljeno anglescino
<idioterna> yang: js sm spoznal te pilote
<idioterna> k so bezal pred domobranci
<idioterna> me bos kr tezko preprical, da so se zlagal
<idioterna> no pa sej vsi vemo kako je blo
<idioterna> tito je reku "js dam vam trst, vi pa men te k so v avstrijo pobegnil"
<idioterna> pa so anglezi rekl "sure, it's a deal"
<idioterna> the rest is history
<mihaweb> mhm
<idioterna> js ne vidm v tem nc pretirano spornega
<idioterna> klanje kot vsako drugo
<idioterna> obsodis, se distanciras, pa je to to
<idioterna> kaj pa loh nardis
<mihaweb> lustracijo treba naredit.
<idioterna> to bo tricky
<idioterna> tega se v nemciji niso
<mihaweb> pm kak idiot sm.
<mihaweb> zdajle 2 uri nisem skapiral v čem je problem z javascript closure v enem konkretnem primeru
<idioterna> mislm ze par let po vojni je kr tezko nardit lustracijo
<idioterna> ne pa 70 let
<mihaweb> (function () {   //... }());
<mihaweb> pa je :p
<idioterna> o kul
<mihaweb> to ziher naredi lokalno kopijo (kot "final" pri javi)
<mihaweb> bah :(
<idioterna> ne vem, s ponosom se slabo spoznam na js
<mihaweb> v glavnem mi kar zabaven ta javascript, sam je mal drugačen kot drugi jeziki, še zdaj se detajle kdaj naučim :D
<mihaweb> idioterna: pač tole ane http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5801829/why-a-non-final-local-variable-cannot-be-used-inside-an-inner-class-and-inste
<Seniorita> java - Why a non-final "local" variable cannot be used inside an inner class, and instead a non-final field of the enclosing class can? - Stack Overflow
<mihaweb> pač naredim v for zanki handlerje in vedno dobil zadnjega ob kliku :p
<mihaweb> idiot :(
<mihaweb> New scopes are only created in function blocks (and with, but don't use that). Loops like for don't create new scopes. http://stackoverflow.com/questions/111102/how-do-javascript-closures-work
<Seniorita> How do JavaScript closures work? - Stack Overflow
<mihaweb> torej .. naredil funkcijo in jo izvedel :p
<mihaweb> (function () {   //... }());
<idioterna> joj ja
<idioterna> lih obratno k v vseh normalnih jezikih :)
<mihaweb> :)
<mihaweb> ja fora je, da ko daš var nekaj; znotraj enga bloka
<mihaweb> browser prestavi vse var definicije na začetek funkcije
<mihaweb> ni lokalnega scopa za blok, blok ni nič
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> to je skor tko hideous k if v nginx configu
<idioterna> http://wiki.nginx.org/IfIsEvil
<Seniorita> IfIsEvil - Nginx Community
<mihaweb> idioterna: ampak moram pa reči, da se mi javascript po svoje ful dopade
<mihaweb> bolj recimo kot php ali kaj
<mihaweb> samo dedovanje je tečno, ker moraš sam eksplicitno si naredit vse "super" reference
<mihaweb> ker ni dedovanja.. seveda pa lahko sam maš seznam referenc
<idioterna> ja sej ni slabo orodje
<idioterna> sam pac sem in tja ma kaksen oster rob
<dz0ny> idioterna: a poznamo kej kar bi nginx > statsd al pa influxdb
<dz0ny> pa realtime
<dz0ny> k operest se vec ne dela
<yang> Zgleda se ni blo Wallop msg-ja #freenode-newyears
<dz0ny> openresty
<yang> v pacifiku je ze nov let :)
<idioterna> dz0ny: mi mamo en statsd plugin
<idioterna> kuga je ze to
<idioterna> ja kolegica prav da je 2015 isto k 2014
<idioterna> konc sveta pa tut zgleda ne bo se
<dz0ny> hm to moram spet svoj nginx pacat skupaj
<idioterna> ja :(
<idioterna> mislm mi smo si svoj repo nardil za nginx k ma not vse kar nucamo
<yang> idioterna: no sej ves, un tut prav da je knjiznica isto k knjigarna, morbit pa bi se tadva nasla zaa skup bit
<dz0ny> .apt nginx-extras
<jabuk> nginx-extras-dbg {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> nginx-extras {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<dz0ny> tole ma zgleda luo
<dz0ny> to bo Å¡lo zgleda :)
<idioterna> yang: kdo kaj kje?
<yang> prej me klice nekdo z random stevilke pa pravi "oprostite to bo zgleda pomota" pol pa 5 zatem spet klice :)
<yang> 5 min. zatem
<napsy_> he sucks
<yang> pa vsak mesec ena starejsa goospa klice "A je tam frizerka Maja"
<yang> Ne zna si popravit stevilke v imeniku :)
<CrazyLemon> .vreme nova gorica
<jabuk> ARSO: Nova Gorica (113m): -0.1°C @31.12.2014 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 36%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:48:24, Kulminacija: 11:09:27, Sončni zahod: 15:30:31
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 42min 07s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme bilje pri novi gorici
<jabuk> ARSO: Bilje pri Novi Gorici (55m): 0°C @31.12.2014 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: undefined%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:48:13, Kulminacija: 11:09:30, Sončni zahod: 15:30:47
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 42min 34s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): -4°C @31.12.2014 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 46%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:45:09, Kulminacija: 11:05:58, Sončni zahod: 15:26:47
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 41min 38s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JggNP6jogg
<Seniorita> How to Peel a Kiwi or Mango - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Great way to peel fruit. Clever food hack to quickly remove the peel from certain fruits. Simple to do and could be handy when making a fruit salad. Perfect ...«
<yang> mam se 3 kile domacih kivijev, bom sprobal
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kako je v coffeescriptu if one liner znotraj stringa? """nek string""" + if neki then neki else neki ?
<CrazyLemon> ah nevermind.. sm dal na drug način :)
<dz0ny> msg = if true then "sporočilo za #{uporabnik}" else "Ne vem"
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://coffeescript.org/#conditionals
<Seniorita> CoffeeScript
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sm dal tako ja :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ko boš mel čas..čakata te pull requesta :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: done
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny arso je done.. še ircbot te čaka :D
<CrazyLemon> done! :)
<CrazyLemon> me kr mal presenečaš :)
<CrazyLemon> .vreme idrija
<jabuk> ARSO: Idrija (325m): -4.7°C @31.12.2014 13:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 62%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:47:04, Kulminacija: 11:07:56, Sončni zahod: 15:28:49
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 41min 45s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 1.1°C @31.12.2014 14:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 24% severovzhodnik 5.3 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:46:33, Kulminacija: 11:09:08, Sončni zahod: 15:31:43
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 45min 10s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme bilje pri novi gorici
<jabuk> ARSO: Bilje pri Novi Gorici (55m): 0°C @31.12.2014 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 35% jugovzhodnik 8.4 m/s delno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:48:13, Kulminacija: 11:09:30, Sončni zahod: 15:30:47
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 42min 34s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> :o
<CrazyLemon> wat is this sorcery
<jabuk> http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/319/636/794.gif
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/tureavanture/novice/v-avstriji-odkrili-skrivni-nacisticni-bunker/354792
<Seniorita> V Avstriji odkrili skrivni nacistični bunker :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Avstrijski filmar Andreas Sulzer je v mestecu St. Georgen an der Gusen blizu Linza odkril mrežo podzemnih predorov in bunkerjev, v katerih naj bi nacisti tretjega rajha razvijali jedrsko bombo.«
<lynxlynxlynx> suuure
<dz0ny> lol http://podcasti.radioterminal.si/tor5/tor5-006-2014-12-30.mp3
<dz0ny> Stranka pirati se predstavi
<CrazyLemon> vse hujši ste :)
<yang> Piratom padajo glasovi skozi leta
<yang> na volitvah
<yang> Govorita o piratstvu in o vilinkah
<yang> Najprej bi morala obrazloziti v katerem primeru je piratstvo dobra zadeva, kot recimo Stallman razlozi
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: zmeri bolj http://drp.io/k9t
<Seniorita> drp.io - free, fast, private and easy image and file hosting
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kolk poslušalcev ste zgubili v povprečju? :D
<dz0ny> a dons?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny na splošno ob torkih ko so ti podcasti
<dz0ny> hahah
<dz0ny> dunno
<dz0ny> sem komi danes nastavil
<CrazyLemon> kje je zdobersek je bela cesta
<CrazyLemon> tole je za njega https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7FioTdZaEk
<Seniorita> Hamster Wheel Standing Desk - YouTube
<Seniorita> »See www.hamsterwheeldesk.com for more info and instructions on construction! You are not reaching your current productivity potential. Numerous esteemed expe...«
<CrazyLemon> .sporoči zdobersek https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7FioTdZaEk
<Seniorita> Hamster Wheel Standing Desk - YouTube
<Seniorita> »See www.hamsterwheeldesk.com for more info and instructions on construction! You are not reaching your current productivity potential. Numerous esteemed expe...«
<mihaweb> idioterna: http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-12-31/go-figure-poorest-place-europe-run-communists
<Seniorita> Go Figure, The Poorest Place In Europe Is Run By Communists | Zero Hedge
<Seniorita> »Ah Moldova... the poorest country in Europe, which just so happens to have had a Communist party majority in its parliament since 1998. These two points are not unrelated.«
<idioterna> mihaweb: to tut za kubo loh reces, pa nima zveze s kubo
<mihaweb> za kubo lahk rečeš, da je kriv ameriški imperializem. kaj pa za te?
<idioterna> ja za te je pa ruski :)
<idioterna> imperializem.
<idioterna> sej moldavija ma podobn problem
<idioterna> kr en trans-dnester majo
<idioterna> k je kao ruska enklava
<mihaweb> ja
<mihaweb> drugo je pa romunsko ane
<idioterna> mislm jsm zihr da komunisti nc kej dost ne pomagajo pr tem da bi se karkol spremenil
<idioterna> itak so mafija tko al pa drugac
<mihaweb> :)
<idioterna> tapravi komunisti itak niso v politiki
<idioterna> so bl pisatli pa ksne take
<idioterna> romanticne duse
<idioterna> na lej js se se kr s komunisticnim prevoznim sredstvom vozm
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/last-light-of-2014.jpg
<CrazyLemon> matr.. slabo mi je od količine kalorij/sladkorja ki sm ga pravkar vnesel v telo
<CrazyLemon> http://www.dubrovackidnevnik.hr/lifestyle/ekskluzivno-ovo-su-imena-svih-elitnih-prostitutki-u-dubrovniku-i-njihovih-klijenata-video
<Seniorita> EKSKLUZIVNO: Ovo su imena svih elitnih prostitutki u Dubrovniku i njihovih klijenata! (VIDEO) - Dubrovački Dnevnik
<Seniorita> »Zbog elitne prostitucije koju istražuju svi potencijalni korisnici, Dubrovački dnevnik večeras, uoči početka nove godine ekskluzivno objavljuje popis prostitutki i njihovih korisnika. Šokirat će vas tko je sve na listi.«
<CrazyLemon> smart! :)
<lynxlynxlynx> a je to kakšna GoT fora?
<mihaweb> a je to...ilegalno? :D
<CrazyLemon> GoT fora?
<CrazyLemon> mihaweb ni..čisto legalno je
<idioterna> zakaj bi nas pa zanimal
<idioterna> sej mi nismo konkurenca
#ubuntu-si 2015-01-01
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 15.km JV od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @01/01/2015 09:28:32  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.23+N,+14.58+E
<CrazyLemon> srečno * v novem letu :)
<idioterna> http://app.strava.com/activities/235051481
<Seniorita> Bike Ride Profile | Le Javor dernier near Ljubljana Polje | Times and Records | Strava
<idioterna> me je prpelal do
<idioterna> Distance 12,001.1 km
<CrazyLemon> TEST 5 MIN NA POLNO PEČAR	9:34
<CrazyLemon> test failed ?
<idioterna> ja ful pocas sm su
<idioterna> k sm po poti najdu
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/the-price-they-pay-for-your-comfort.jpg
<idioterna> pa sm mogu slikat
<CrazyLemon> ugh
<idioterna> no sej sm tut lepse stvari sliku
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/zadnja-ljubljana-z-javora-2014.jpg
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/ljubljana-s-silvestrovega-javora.jpg
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/silvestrov-javor.jpg
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/last-light-of-2014.jpg
<CrazyLemon> silvestrov javor je nice
<Tadej_> srecno 2015!
<lowkey> re
<miha> idioterna http://www.portalplus.si/609/zelim-si-da-bi-v-letu-2015-postali-normalni/
<Seniorita> Želim si, da bi v letu 2015 postali normalni
<Seniorita> »Javni sektor troši vsako leto več, a sindikati dokazujejo, da so v resnici v zadnjih treh letih privarčevali nič manj kot milijardo briga njih. Že dedje so govorili, da ni hujše nadloge, kot so kobilice in davki, a Bratuškova ve, da se počutimo bolj...«
<netkat> ++++++++[>+>++>+++>++++>+++++>++++++>+++++++>++++++++>+++++++++>++++++++++>+++++++++++>++++++++++++>+++++++++++++>++++++++++++++>+++++++++++++++>++++++++++++++++<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<-]>>>>>>>>>.<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>>+.-<<<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.<<<<<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.<<<<<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>+.-<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<>>>>.<<<<>>>>>>++.--<<<<<<>>>>>>.<<<<<<>>>>>>+.-<<<<<<>>>>>>>---.+++<<<<<<<>>>>+.-<<<<.
<lynxlynxlynx> netkat: befunge?
<Sky[x]> srecnga pa zdravga :)
<yang> p4h0r obiskal mamico in novorojencka v UKC
<yang> .o0(mogoce je njegov)
<netkat> lynxlynxlynx: kao brainfuck
<lynxlynxlynx> ok, blizu
<netkat> ;)
<idioterna> http://img-9gag-ftw.9cache.com/photo/aqZV0jL_700b.jpg
<luka_> srecno!
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> srecno tudi vam :)
<dz0ny> ce
<dz0ny> srečno novo leto :)
<CrazyLemon> in če ne?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: bo pa veselo:)
<lynxlynxlynx> a ma kdo račun na sourceforge?
<netkat> jst ne, mam pa zdej redshift in se cudm temu soncnemu zahodu k se dogaja na monitorju, cista psihadelija o.O
<lynxlynxlynx> je že mimo, eno uro je trajalo za reset mail
<lynxlynxlynx> tačas mi je en drug admin naložil datoteke (ne moreš vsega prek ssh)
<netkat> uh, sam d je vse ok
<idioterna> kaj je to redshift?
<netkat> http://jonls.dk/redshift/
<Seniorita> Redshift | jonls devblog
<Seniorita> »Redshift adjusts the color temperature of your screen according to your surroundings. This may help your eyes hurt less if you are working in front of the screen at night. This program is inspired ...«
<CrazyLemon> bananas
<netkat> al pa neki akka dopplerjev pojav se mi zdi:)
<idioterna> ja, sej kaj v originalu pomeni vem
<idioterna> zato me je pa zanimal
<idioterna> ker mors naceloma bit kr hiter da se to zgodi
<idioterna> netkat: http://i.imgur.com/HziD2It.jpg
<netkat> hehehe
<netkat> nice
<idioterna> zato js s kolesom ne upostevam semaforjev
<idioterna> k so vsi vijolcasti.
<idioterna> ultravijolcasti!
<netkat> :) mores hitreje, morda kak motor v stilu y2k nabavis
<netkat> ups:)
<dz0ny> https://github.com/prakhar1989/awesome-courses#cs-theory
<Seniorita> prakhar1989/awesome-courses · GitHub
<Seniorita> »awesome-courses - List of awesome university courses for learning Computer Science!«
<anny> srečno, zdravo in crkljanja polno novo leto!
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> enako
<idioterna> jsm s crklanjem koncal lansk let pa zacel letosnga
<idioterna> sicer sm psa crkljal
<idioterna> ampak je blo lih tko fino
<CrazyLemon> maybe he was just faking it
<idioterna> don't be ridiculous, everyone knows dogs can't fake
<idioterna> razn kadar mu reces kej k noc
<idioterna> e
<idioterna> pa ga kr noga zacne bolet
<CrazyLemon> vidiš!
<anny> naš je bil vesel kosti
<anny> piščančjih od včeraj
<anny> ko mu daš kost te gleda tako izpod čela, kot da se boji, da mu jo boš spet ukradel
<idioterna> pametn :)
<anny> ne ravno
<idioterna> ne, pametn je tko gledat
<anny> če si mu jo dal, zakaj bi jo vzel?
<anny> kosti so zanj večja poslastica kot meso
<idioterna> ja kako nej pa on ve zakaj
<idioterna> ljudje itak pocnejo reci iz nerazlozljivih vzrokov
<idioterna> v stranisce lulajo pa kakajo namesto da bi pil iz njega!
<anny> hahah
<anny> verjetno tudi kdo pije, samo so redki
<CrazyLemon> evo..zdaj sem pa žejen
 * CrazyLemon gre na wc
<anny> krejzi, to bo višek še od včeraj
<anny> preveč si tankal
<CrazyLemon> anny čisto nič nisem tankal :)
<CrazyLemon> mislim sem..vodo če se prav spomnim
<CrazyLemon> pa čaj
<anny> aja...abstinent
<anny> pametno, krejzi
<anny> fajn filing ne odtehta tigra v kletki :)
<CrazyLemon> anny a ti ko si pijana imaš fajn filing? :D
<CrazyLemon> pa kolikor se js spomnim sm sam enkrat mel tigra.. v veliko veliko premajhni kletki :D
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e takrat sem bil mlad pa neumen :)
<idioterna> jsm tut probu bit abstinent
<idioterna> pa nism zdrzu
<anny> zdaj imaš spet kakšno foro idioterna?
<idioterna> mhm :)
<idioterna> http://app.strava.com/activities/235051481
<Seniorita> Bike Ride Profile | Le Javor dernier near Ljubljana Polje | Times and Records | Strava
<anny> how did I know :)
<idioterna> http://2014story.strava.com/video/401485
<Seniorita> Your 2014 Strava Story
<Seniorita> »Check out my 2014 Strava Story #stravastory«
<anny> porkaduš, ti niso ušesa zmrznila o_O
<idioterna> niso
<idioterna> sm opremljen za -20
<idioterna> pa je blo samo -10
<idioterna> mi je pa luc crknla med spustom
<idioterna> ampak sm mel rezervno
<idioterna> mislm crknla
<idioterna> baterije je zmankal, k te litijeve v mrazu zelo slabo funkcionirajo
<anny> crknla kot crknla
<idioterna> ni svetila :)
<anny> priden
<anny> čeprav ne vem, če zaslužiš pohvalo ali eno po riti
<idioterna> sm pa tole po poti na gor srecal
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/the-price-they-pay-for-your-comfort.jpg
<anny> auč
<idioterna> nekdo je moral neko zival zadet in pustit na cesti
<anny> :/
<idioterna> potem je pa nekdo drug s ceste povlekel
<anny> zakaj pa ne v prtljažnik in v skrinjo?
<anny> razvajene srajce lublanske
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<anny> al pa v salame
<idioterna> ma sej to je tle v hribih
<anny> ni videt
<idioterna> lublancani ne hodjo sm gor, k je strmo
<idioterna> jim SUVi zakuhajo
<anny> ne vsi
<CrazyLemon> lada niva ne zakuha!
<anny> danes sem na gradu videla familijo, ki se je sankala na taki strmini, da si ne bi upala
<anny> na tistem predzadnjem ovinku do gradu in vse do streliške
<idioterna> mhm vem kje
<idioterna> tam je fajn
<idioterna> js sm se dokler nism mel otrok
<idioterna> zdej se jim pa ne upam pokazat
<idioterna> mi smo se po ravnem sankal
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: that's a lie
<anny> mislm...divje je bilo
<idioterna> k sm ze vidu kako zakuha
<CrazyLemon> idioterna zato ker je bilo vroče.. ne ker je bilo strmo!
<idioterna> evo nas
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/ledeno-sankanje-2.jpg
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: to pa drzi ja
<idioterna> pr mer je stala na soncu 10 minut
<idioterna> przgana
<idioterna> in je zakuhala.
<CrazyLemon> no vidiš
<CrazyLemon> niva tega napora na soncu ne zmore
<idioterna> anny: http://bou.si/pic/zadnja-ljubljana-z-javora-2014.jpg
<CrazyLemon> kako velik je tale pes? dovolj velik da vleče enega od otrok?
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: dovolj velik da komot oba vlece
<CrazyLemon> na sankah
<idioterna> samo prestar
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/last-light-of-2014.jpg je blo pa na poti iz sluzbe vcerej
<CrazyLemon> Å¡koda
<anny> dobre zimske gume :)
<idioterna> ja, mi je vsec da jih mam
<idioterna> po ledu sicer ne primejo kej prida
<anny> po ledu primejo samo dereze
<idioterna> ja sej mam ene
<CrazyLemon> nabavi si tiste studded
<idioterna> sam jih nism gor dal
<anny> jutri bo že odjuga
<anny> aha eno prašanje za poznavalce
<anny> se mi splača nekam v okvir kolesa skriti čip z oddajnikom?
<anny> ker vem, da mi ga bodo prej kot slej spet spizdili
<CrazyLemon> anny koliko stane kolo.. če je odgovor 1/2 čipa pol je odgovor ne :D
<idioterna> http://www.bike24.com/i/p/3/3/38233_00_d.jpg
<idioterna> tole mam
<anny> https://www.chipolo.net/
<Seniorita> Chipolo :: Nothing Is Lost
<Seniorita> »Chipolo™ is a revolutionary new product that helps you keep an eye on your valuables. Whether keeping track of your phone, keys or even your pets, Chipolo™ will help protect the things you love most. Simply attach it to the item of your choice and you’re ready to go. Chipolo™. Nothing is lost.«
<anny> stane 2 čipa
<CrazyLemon> anny chipolo je sam bluetooth a ni?
<anny> ja
<anny> imaš kakšen boljši predlog?
<lynxlynxlynx> low range
<CrazyLemon> anny kaj ti to pomaga? :)
<lynxlynxlynx> karkoli v skrito v okvirju itak ne bo moglo kaj daleč nest
<anny> pokličem okrepitve iz fužin
<anny> saj ni samo okvir
<anny> da se ga bolj elegantno skriti
<CrazyLemon> anny razn če ni jasnovidec milan iz fužin ti kaj dosti ne bodo pomagale okrepitve :D
<anny> ok
<anny> daj boljši predlog?
<anny> tarot karte imam doma :)
<idioterna> anny: hja, obstajajo tut resni trackerji
<CrazyLemon> anny ja ..nesi kolo s sabo :D
<anny> ne rabim milana ne dannyja
<idioterna> samo so dragi
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<idioterna> anny: od delodajalca zahtevaj kolesarnico
<anny> jaja, v torbo ga bom spravila
<anny> delodajalec ima samo stojala za parkirat
<Sky[x]> o cem vi to ?
<Sky[x]> anny: kaj ti bodo spet ukradli ?
<anny> Sky[x] - kolo
<anny> v Ljubljani
<Sky[x]> ahaeni slovenci mislim da delajo da das v balanco notri en tracker
<Sky[x]> al varovalo da ga ne morejo ukraditi celo
<anny> no, jaz bi raje tracker
<anny> imaš kakšen link
<Sky[x]> nop
<idioterna> anny: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1054587410/the-bikespike je bil en funded projekt
<Seniorita> The BikeSpike by Team BikeSpike — Kickstarter
<Seniorita> »A bike GPS tracker that automatically reports a crash to contacts, alerts you if tampered with, iOS/Android/Web friendly with open API.«
<anny> dobra ideja
<anny> folk, grem Å¡e mal potelovadit, da spucam sladkor od praznikov
<anny> tole
<anny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5jA20XSQ0o
<Seniorita> 21 Day Fix - Lower Fix 30 Sec. Sample - YouTube
<Seniorita> »http://getfitwitheliana.com/21dayfix 21 Day Fix - Lower Fix. Great way to firm and tone my entire lower body while blasting fat and burning calories in just ...«
<idioterna> uzivej
<anny> o ja, bom
<anny> s petkilsko utežjo v vsaki roki :)
<anny> upam, da pišete novoletne zaobljube...jaz sem jih že :)
#ubuntu-si 2015-01-02
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Unofficial Spotify App for Ubuntu Phone Sees Big Update  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/oUn9OpgBkw0/unofficial-spotify-app-updated-ubuntu-phone
<LorD_DDooM> Dobro jutro, radni narod!
<napsy_> lp
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<LorD_DDooM> juhu sasa84
<sasa84> elow lordi ;)
<yang> .imbd high fidelity
<yang> .imdb high fidelity
<jabuk> High Fidelity (2000) 113 min Comedy Drama Music
<jabuk> Ocena: 7.6/10 (126,345 glasov) MT: 79/100
<jabuk> Rob, a record store owner and compulsive list maker, recounts his top five breakups, including the one in progress.
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0146882/
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 1.km JV od KARLOVCA (HRVAÅ KA) @02/01/2015 10:56:58  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.49+N,+15.57+E
<mihaweb> jutro
<CrazyLemon> jutro o/
<napsy> lp
<mihaweb> srečno novo leto banda
<napsy> enako :)
<CrazyLemon> ti si janševc..ti si v bandi :P  && enako :)
<pitastrudl> lp
<mihaweb> CrazyLemon: <3 you too.
<CrazyLemon> :*
<CrazyLemon> .imdb poker night
<jabuk> Poker Night (2014) 104 min Action Crime Thriller
<jabuk> Ocena: 6/10 (124 glasov) MT: 35/100
<jabuk> When you become a detective in Warsaw Indiana - you go to Poker Night, where you play against some of the best cops in the business. They tell you stories about their time on the job - ...See full summary »
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1064218393/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2548208/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Qlub: RE: Strežnik za posodobitve  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42625#Comment_42625
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] ubuntu: RE: Strežnik za posodobitve  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42626#Comment_42626
<CrazyLemon> hah!
<CrazyLemon> zmagal sem pri monopolyju!
<mihaweb> http://mashable.com/2015/01/01/new-years-eve-hangovers/  things never change
<Seniorita> New Year's hangovers sucked in the 1940s, too
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Strežnik za posodobitve  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42627#Comment_42627
<idioterna> mihaweb: nism prebral, sorry
<mihaweb> idioterna: ni problema
<idioterna> mislm sej vem kaj hoce, ampak dokler ni zdruzeno z gay rights pa welfare state js nism zravn
<mihaweb> :)
<idioterna> k znam racunat pa vem da si oboje loh prvoscmo
<idioterna> mislm za gay rights mi je vseen, sam brez gay rights ni pravne drzave
<mihaweb> ja saj welfare state imamo. za ene (rdeče) zelo dobro, za druge malo slabšo. kučana na UTD? :)
<idioterna> mah
<idioterna> nimamo ane
<idioterna> welfare state lahko sele za pravno drzavo pride
<idioterna> zdej dobis neko miloscino in ce zacnes legalno delat ti jo spizdijo
<idioterna> ce zasluzs za tri bmwje na crno
<idioterna> jo pa se zmer loh mas
<idioterna> kar je kr nerodn
<lynxlynxlynx> bogi kučan in murgle
<lynxlynxlynx> človk bi pričakoval, da bodo en beverly hills, pa ni nič posebnega
<lynxlynxlynx> še kodeljevo in rožna mata povprečno boljše bajte
<lynxlynxlynx> glavne vile so pa itak v rakovi jelši :P
<lynxlynxlynx> bo pa zanimivo videt, kdo bo prevzel vlogo glavne nemeze, ko bo kučan enkrat umrl
<idioterna> ah, sej jih je se ful v vrsti
<idioterna> jankovic je kr ocitn kandidat, ceprov mogoce mal preslabo paz na srce in ozilje
<mihaweb> janković je preteklost.
<mihaweb> izven ljubljane nima ničesar več.
<lynxlynxlynx> kdo potem glavni stric ali teta?
<mihaweb> ne vem. ta generacija 40-70 je čist nesposobna. ko kučan umre, bo direkt luka mesec dedoval?
<mihaweb> vmes so sami marginalci
<lynxlynxlynx> mesec nima nobene moči, valda ne bodo tako naivni
<mihaweb> ne vem.
<mihaweb> ampak če bi imeli koga, ki dorasel kučanu, bi kučan res bil upokojenec.. ali na žalah
<mihaweb> očitno ga nimajo
<anny> zoki Å¡tajercem dol visi
<CrazyLemon> http://www.radioantena.si/img/Gallery/Video/du_d2e8af9d-5450-47c8-9bc0-3553e637f994.mp4              lol!
<idioterna> pa sej kucana noben ne jemle resno
<idioterna> razn janse
<anny> what was dat ol abaut?!
<anny> :)
<anny> narod potrebuje ene par deset tisoč psihiatrov
<napsy> ne pozabit na antidepresive
<anny> http://www.siol.net/novice/rubrikon/siolov_intervju/2014/12/matjaz_lunacek.aspx#comments
<Seniorita> Psihoanalitik Matjaž Lunaček: Največje zlo v naši družbi sta nekrivdnost in brezsramnost | Intervju tedna - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Družbena situacija v Sloveniji najbolj ustreza narcističnemu tipu pacienta, saj okolje to zahteva. V njem želimo čim bolj poskrbeti zase in pri tem odrivati druge, pravi psihoanalitik Matjaž Lunaček.«
<anny> napsy, tudi za antidepresive pride čas, ko več ne primejo
<napsy> zanimiv clank]
<idioterna> mah
<idioterna> skos nam gre bols, folk je pa skos bl depresivn
<napsy> manjka nam dusevnost
<napsy> ... manjka nam bog
<idioterna> totally ja
<idioterna> da bomo se mal manj odgovorni za svoja dejanja pa se mal bl odmaknjeni od realnosti
<idioterna> ne mene gledat, bog mi je reku nej to napisem!
<napsy> jah ne bojimo se vec drzave
<idioterna> ja doh
<lynxlynxlynx> zakaj bi se pa sploh je?
<idioterna> we very well shouldn't
<lynxlynxlynx> anyway, trenutno se vsaj medijska scena malo izboljšuje
<napsy> ja a ni tko da nam manjka neke avtoritetne figure
<lynxlynxlynx> tokratni državni zbor ni tolk rumen :)
<lynxlynxlynx> napsy: zakaj?
<lynxlynxlynx> država smo mi
<idioterna> people should not be afraid of their government
<zdobersek> non non non!
<napsy> lynxlynxlynx: if only
<idioterna> government should be afraid of their people!
<zdobersek> l'etat, c'est moi
<idioterna> off with your head, then.
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj if only? Ni važno kolk je zjebana, to bo vedno držalo v demokraciji
<zdobersek> .yt heads will roll
<jabuk> [Project X Movie Music] Heads Will Roll (A-Trak Remix) - Yeah Yeah Yeahs (6 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3c4dPxN1qM ♥121,216 ▶35,508,988
<lynxlynxlynx> najbrž povsod razen v avtoritarnih režimih
<lynxlynxlynx> ... v osnovi pa misel itak nima veze s politično ureditvijo
<idioterna> pa avtoritarn figure manjka samo tistim k so jih vzgojil v premal samostojne ljudi
<mihaweb> a se da kje dobiti (torrent) !g citizenfour
<Seniorita> Citizenfour (2014) - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4044364/
<mihaweb> lepo prosim :D
<anny> mihaweb, ni ga Å¡e na torrentih
<CrazyLemon> .imdb citizenfour
<CrazyLemon> nicht?
<pitastrudl> je na imdbju
<anny> je, ni pa na torrentu
<CrazyLemon> na..pa je crknu
<CrazyLemon> r.i.p jabuk :(
<CrazyLemon> upd kakšna je bila torta? :)
<upd> CrazyLemon, dobra, se je krema fajn zgostila, razn testo je bilo v sredini malo zbito
<upd> je pa že ni več :)
<CrazyLemon> :D
<idioterna> internet mi ponuja top 10 ways to instantly find a date
<idioterna> a rab kdo url?
<anny> lol
<anny> 10 ways to find a date?
<anny> jaz dobivam samo dnevne namige na pycharmu
<CrazyLemon> idioterna a tko.. kaj si pa iskal da ti ponuja tak url
<CrazyLemon> boga suni
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: js bi rabu "10 ways to avoid being hit on"
<idioterna> nutella works, but is suboptimal
<CrazyLemon> idioterna mmhmm
<idioterna> what
<CrazyLemon> spam doesnt lie
<idioterna> lie about what
<CrazyLemon> <idioterna> internet mi ponuja top 10 ways to instantly find a date
<idioterna> sej mi tut boob jobe ponuja
<idioterna> no sej mogoce bi res bl kul zgledu z mal bl resnim pa mal manj kosmatim dekoltejem
<idioterna> sodelovka prav da morm nehat v pajkicah hodt u office ce nocm da se mi ponujajo
<idioterna> sam ce grem u trenirki pa zmer pod ketno zapnem
<lynxlynxlynx> kot da ni drugih rešitev
<CrazyLemon> ma tuki se neki dela, v resnici pa uživa, ko vidi da nekdo gleda njegovo premoženje!
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<CrazyLemon> .imdb hellion
<jabuk> Hellion (2014) 99 min Drama Thriller
<jabuk> Ocena: 6.3/10 (2,381 glasov) MT: 55/100
<jabuk> When motocross and heavy metal obsessed thirteen-year-old Jacob's increasing delinquent behavior forces CPS to place his little brother, Wes, with his aunt, Jacob and his emotionally absent...See full summary »
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi3071978777/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3186318/
<CrazyLemon> .imdb citizenfour
<jabuk> Citizenfour (2014) 114 min Documentary
<jabuk> Ocena: 8.3/10 (1,491 glasov) MT: 88/100
<jabuk> A documentarian and a reporter travel to Hong Kong for the first of many meetings with Edward Snowden.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi2548870937/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4044364/
<idioterna> lynxlynxlynx: ma v resnici so ta tehnicna oblacila super za vse vremenske neprilike, pa se skrajno udobna za uporabo
<idioterna> pa cist vseen mi je kaj si ljudje mislijo o tem kako zgledam
<lynxlynxlynx> očitno ne
<idioterna> se sreca da zenske niso tolk nasilne da bi se jim zdelo da moj stil oblacenja pomeni kakrsnokoli implicitno privolitev
<idioterna> ocitno ne kaj?
<idioterna> da mi je vseen?
<idioterna> vseen mi je :)
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Dust Off That iBook: Ubuntu MATE PowerPC Support Is Coming  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/DH5k4T733rA/dust-off-ibook-ubuntu-mate-powerpc-support-coming
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: Strežnik za posodobitve  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42628#Comment_42628
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny poglej si the equalizer če nisi
<dz0ny> sem
<dz0ny> izgon vlečem
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny in nič ne poveš? pfft v redu.. nisva več github prijatelja!
<dz0ny> sej sem ti
<CrazyLemon> kdaj?
<CrazyLemon> !g site:irclogs.ubuntu.com #ubuntu-si dz0ny equalizer
<Seniorita> [06:03] <Pepelka> [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Ne-nalaganje dol ... http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/10/24/%23ubuntu-si.txt
<CrazyLemon> meh
<dz0ny> neuporabno tole :)
<dz0ny> Elasticsearch
<dz0ny> spet ena bloated zadeva
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/1545112_692379690784434_1217346594_n.jpg?oh=f7975d4c9f98ebc2b25acea5f8ad2a2d&oe=55347010&__gda__=1429796340_6b6ff0db1b38f9b9c03e710a95b1cce0
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Kodi 14.0 je tukaj  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6270/kodi-14-0-je-tukaj
<dz0ny> .apt gobject
<jabuk> libguestfs-gobject-1.0-0 {trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> libglrr-gobject0 {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS)}
<jabuk> libglrr-gobject-dev {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS)}
<jabuk> libdevkit-power-gobject1 {lucid (10.04LTS)}
<jabuk> libdevkit-power-gobject-dev {lucid (10.04LTS)}
<yang> Ene MTB SPD cevlje nosene 1 teden (sicer starejsi model) imam za prodat, noga 42-43, koga zanima ?
<jabuk> libcairo-gobject2 {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> libcairo-gobject-perl {trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> libavahi-gobject0 {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> libavahi-gobject-dev {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> gobject-introspection {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<dz0ny> .apt python-gobject
<jabuk> python-gobject-dev {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> python-gobject-dbg {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> python-gobject-2-dev {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> python-gobject-2-dbg {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> python-gobject-2 {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> python-gobject {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<yang> eh dz0ny zdej si me zafloodal :)
<yang> Ene MTB SPD cevlje nosene 1 teden (sicer starejsi model) imam za prodat, noga 42-43, koga zanima ?
<yang> Bitcoin accepted :)
<idioterna> kaj cmo s tok mejhno nogo
<yang> sam vprasam :)
<yang> idioterna: kok ma tvoja nogo ?
<yang> na modelu cevlja v bistvu pise da je 44
<yang> ampak pomoje je 43 ali pa 43.5
<CrazyLemon> ampak je za nogo 42-43?
<yang> ja mislim men je prav
<yang> pa mam drgac 42.5/43
<CrazyLemon> much lies
<yang> Scott http://jp.si/SPD/
<yang> nevem mogoce so mi mal velki, ampak druge stevilke takrat niso mel
<yang> US 10 UK 9.5
<yang> a slucajno veste, ce se kdo prodaja Scott obutev pri nas ?
<yang> da je relevantno za izhodiscno ceno postavit
<yang> aha sem najdu preko googla
<yang> CrazyLemon: noga je ful odvisna od izdelovalca cevljev
<yang> recimo, da v 85% imam cevlje deklarirane z 43
<yang> imam pa tudi nekatere ki so 42 ali obratno 44...
<yang> nisem si pa nikoli meri noge pri cevljarju, tko da nevem katera je dejansko prava cifra :)
<idioterna> yang: 30
<yang> idioterna: mislim, una velka punca :)
<idioterna> tist pa ni moja
<yang> :)
<idioterna> mislm da ma 41
<idioterna> sam ze ma cevle tko da
<idioterna> ne kupuje
<yang> sej bi ji bili preveliki
<idioterna> verjetno, kolesarske ma ponavad 42
<yang> ej a ni to grozna korespondenca, ce ljudje gledajo maile samo vsakih 14 dni
<yang> ODG: Ja lahko greva jutri ... (13 dni nazaj)
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> eni pa mobitela nimajo!
<lynxlynxlynx> vau, hobit je cankarjevem domu
<lynxlynxlynx> sem že skoraj šel v kranj
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Qlub: RE: Strežnik za posodobitve  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42629#Comment_42629
<dz0ny> 200MB http://download.kiwix.org/zim/wikipedia/wikipedia_si_all_2014-11.zim
<dz0ny> with pics
<CrazyLemon> naked?
<dz0ny> mrbit tud
<dz0ny> :>
 * CrazyLemon downloads
<CrazyLemon> <yang> CrazyLemon: noga je ful odvisna od izdelovalca cevljev
<CrazyLemon> misliš.. številka čevlja?
<CrazyLemon> noga je "vedno" enaka :D
<yang> jp
<zdobersek> noga lahko ... zraste
<CrazyLemon> hence the "vedno"
<zdobersek> bullshite
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: Strežnik za posodobitve  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42630#Comment_42630
#ubuntu-si 2015-01-03
<Sky[x]> lp
<upd> lp
<upd> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281301209694?rmvSB=true k je bil -$269 off
<Seniorita> New LG Google Nexus 5 16GB Black Factory Unlocked D821 Smart Phone | eBay
<Sky[x]> a kdo od vas dela da pri google analytics cisto ugasne cookies in iz browser fingerprints generira m5 hash in tako potem locuje nove/stare userje ?
<Sky[x]> back
<Sky[x]> a je kdo kej odpisal ? :D
<upd> ne
<Sky[x]> grrr
<zdobersek> rawr
<Sky[x]> bi sel kdo na lavfarce zdjle v medvode ?
<Sky[x]> http://centerbonovec.wix.com/bonovec#!spletna-kamera/cvlh
<Seniorita> nc bonovec - nordijsko športno društvo medvode
<Seniorita> »Nordijsko športno društvo Medvode, Nordijski center Bonovec Medvode, umetno zasnežene ter osvetljene tekaške proge. organizira te?aje teka na smu?eh, izposojo«
<jabuk> M 1.6 > 6.km  S od ZGORNJEGA JEZERSKEGA @03/01/2015 14:32:16  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.45+N,+14.52+E
<CrazyLemon> upd a si kupil ko je bil - $270?
<CrazyLemon> :)
<upd> nop
<upd> bi če bi videl prej
<CrazyLemon> .pretvori 120 USD EUR
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: 100.00 EUR
<CrazyLemon> točno 100€
<CrazyLemon> prodaš ga pa lahko takoj za 250€ :)
<CrazyLemon> profit! :)
<upd> da :)
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R včeraj je lapor spremenil svoj mail.. in ga je zato postavilo pod goste.. verjetno mu je forum poslal mail na prejšnji e-mail in ga je mogu kliknit :)
<R33D3M33R> aha
<CrazyLemon> http://linux.slashdot.org/story/15/01/03/1426208/amd-catalyst-linux-driver-catching-up-to-and-beating-windows
<Seniorita> AMD Catalyst Linux Driver Catching Up To and Beating Windows - Slashdot
<Seniorita> »An anonymous reader writes: Along with the open-source AMD Linux driver having a great 2014, the AMD Catalyst proprietary driver for Linux has also improved a lot. Beyond the open-source Radeon Gallium3D driver closing in on Catalyst, the latest Phoronix end-of-year tests show the AMD Catalyst Linux...«
<R33D3M33R> meh ...tole sem sam ugotovil že pred 5 leti ...
<R33D3M33R> bolj vzpodbudno je to, da je OSS gonilnik že tako napredoval
<lynxlynxlynx> pač foroniks
<Sky[x]> lp
<CrazyLemon> matr ..obvladam tale monopoly
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e difficulty je medium
<zdobersek> u so l33t
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> nv a bi se lots mail server postavt al ne :>
<Sky[x]> lotil*
<lynxlynxlynx> pros and cons?
<Sky[x]> ?
<lynxlynxlynx> če se lotiš ali ne
<lynxlynxlynx> probam pomagat razmišljat, pa premal vem
<Sky[x]> aja
<Sky[x]> rabim prejemat pa posiljat domene za eno svojo domeno :)
<Sky[x]> info@domena.com itd ... pa za registracijo userjov itd ...
<Sky[x]> a kontakt pa kak mailing manjsi pa kar se userju poslje ob registraciji toj pa to ...
<Sky[x]> IMAP pa SMTP
<Sky[x]> neki v tem smislu
<Sky[x]> Postfix, Dovecot, MySQL, and SpamAssasin
<lynxlynxlynx> ok, sam od kje dvom?
<lynxlynxlynx> različnih mtajev ti ne bi znal priporočit
<Sky[x]> dvom je v mojem razpolozenju danes :D
<Sky[x]> mal sem zmatran ker sem bil na smuckah danes :)
<Sky[x]> koliko pa kej pokuri da ti ena taka konfiguracija lavfa brez da ma kaj za delat ?
<Sky[x]> k zdj mam sam 512mb rama :d
<Sky[x]> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> to je dovolj
<lynxlynxlynx> ker si pa zmatran, ti odsvetujem danes
<lynxlynxlynx> večja verjetnost za fml napake
<Sky[x]> :D
<Sky[x]> true
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0T8qugAn5vs
<Seniorita> OMOTE / REAL-TIME FACE TRACKING PROJECTION MAPPING - YouTube
<Seniorita> »project members nobumichi asai (planner / producer / technical producer - p.i.c.s.) hiroto kuwahara (art director & makeup) paul lacroix (technical director ...«
<pitastrudl> unc unc unc unc
<zdobersek> tss tss tss tss
<skyx> na pa seem se lots mail server zrihtat :>
<upd> !g and in cmd
<Seniorita> How to run two commands in one line in Windows CMD? - Stack ... http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8055371/how-to-run-two-commands-in-one-line-in-windows-cmd
<CrazyLemon> wat
<jabuk> http://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/549/501/bdc.gif
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<CrazyLemon> jabuk is slow today
<CrazyLemon> zihr dz0ny dloada pr0n :p
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lojzek: RE: 14.04- Memory: 3 GiB ali 4 GiB?  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42631#Comment_42631
<zdobersek> tipicna projekcija
<skyx> :)
<anny> where projekcija?
<zdobersek> (11:50:11 AM) CrazyLemon: zihr dz0ny dloada pr0n :p
<anny> ah ne...to ni niti podobno projekciji
<anny> krejzi, dwlods pr0n?
<zdobersek> .gif it is known
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/mlpCWv8dVK2Ji/giphy.gif
<anny> lump
<anny> v čem je fora lizanja sladoleda čez šipo?
<idioterna> to pa ze ni lizanje sladoleda prek sipe
<idioterna> halo.
<anny> ok no...pa gledanje streljačine in igranje paintbolla
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> eni to radi delajo
<idioterna> sej eni tut fuzbal radi gledajo
<idioterna> drugi ga pa spilamo
<idioterna> moj fuzbal sicer ni pretirano kvaliteten
<idioterna> ker ga spilam samo kadar ksnim otrokom manjka ksn igralec al pa kej podobnga
<anny> otroci se ne ubadajo s kvaliteto
<anny> to pride Å¡ele z odraslostjo
<anny> ko recimo pr0n in sex live :=)
<idioterna> mnja, kaj pa vem
<idioterna> ogromn ljudi k jih poznam so vajeni kvalitete pr pornografiji pa precej manj v svojih spolnih zivljenjih
<anny> to je zato, ker gledajo nerealne filmčke in mislijo, da popolnoma obvladajo tehniko in vse kar spada zraven
<anny> razkorak je tu zelo velik
<anny> idioterna, poglej tole
<anny> http://www.zurnal24.si/na-specialki-prezivel-neverjeten-katapult-clanek-242762
<Seniorita> Na specialki preživel neverjeten katapult - zurnal24
<Seniorita> »Ogromno sreče je vozil s seboj kolesar, ko pri okoli 50 km/h povozil železno palico. Prednje kolo je blokiralo, njega pa je vrglo prek balance.«
<idioterna> to sm vidu na youtube
<idioterna> predvsem sm impresioniran nad tistim k je vozu za njim
<idioterna> ampak js sm tut ze mel tak padec pr taki hitrosti
<idioterna> sam ne cist naravnost
<anny> v jarek? :)
<idioterna> unicu sm najlepso specjalko kar sm jih vidu
<idioterna> ne ni blo jarka
<idioterna> tam k se mal spusca z obvoznce
<idioterna> mim policijske postaje koseze
<idioterna> sm na polno prgonu
<idioterna> in letel cez blokirano spredno gumo
<idioterna> po levi strani sm bil crn kaksen mesec
<idioterna> sicer pa ni bilo nic
<anny> aja, se spomnim!
<anny> damn večja sreča kot pamet
<idioterna> ne vem kok ma sreca kej s tem
<idioterna> veckrat k pades, bolj obvladas padanje
<idioterna> trenutno mam povprecje manj kot enkrat na leto, tko da sm ze ene 20x ornk padu :)
<idioterna> parkrat tut po ksnih mal manj prijetnih povrsinah kot asfalt
<idioterna> s krima dol sm su z rog maratonom
<idioterna> pa zgubu levo polovico vilce
<idioterna> je blo prov umetelno valjanje po tisti makedamski cesti
<idioterna> ampak razn lukenj od kamnov na rami nisem imel nobene poskodbe
<idioterna> takrat se nisem nosil celade
<idioterna> zdaj mam otroke, tko da jo ponavadi nosim
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a veš kok časa nisem pr0n downloadal?' a veš kok?? since the fappening!
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e tisto ni bil pr0n ampak art!
<zdobersek> vesda!
<CrazyLemon> wtf is this https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1u75hh/i_am_the_guy_with_two_penises_ama/ ?
<Seniorita> I am the guy with two penises. AMA. : IAmA
<Seniorita> »I'm the guy with two penises. The original post was here: http://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/1u3rj2/man_with_2_penises/ FAQ: Both are 100%...«
<CrazyLemon> am.. nsfw ?
<zdobersek> it's an AMA
<zdobersek> nsfw * 2!
<lynxlynxlynx> http://imgur.com/gallery/ochHuow
<Seniorita> Windows 95, They don't make 'em like this anymore - Imgur
<Seniorita> »The most viral images on the internet, curated in real time by a dedicated community through commenting, voting and sharing.«
<yang> Glasba svetov Val 202
<anny> je to res pisalo na Windows 95?
<lynxlynxlynx> :D
<anny> ok..razumem :)
<skyx> wird :>
<skyx> weird
<skyx> sele 11 je ura huh
<lynxlynxlynx> men tud mal čudno
<lynxlynxlynx> pa Å¡e kasno gremo na turo jutr, sploh ni nobene prednosti
<skyx> nameserverje sem zamenjal pri eni domeni pa ko da se sploh se ne bi osvezilo
<skyx> stare nastavitve se vse delajo nove pa ne :D
<yang> skyx: slovenski ?
<skyx> jp .si
<yang> skyx: jp.si mam jaz
<yang> ampak ok, sem razumel
<skyx> mail je prisel da je dns vpis uspel
<yang> 2 ure traja sync da gre v registrar
<skyx> 21:07 je bilo narjen
<skyx> pol bi zdj zdj moglo it :)
<yang> no se pravi se minuto pocakaj
<yang> pa bo
<skyx>  a se je kdo ze hecal z nginx kaj nardit da ti na IP ne pokaze prvi virtual host ?
<skyx> yang: sam ce dam whois mi pokaze ze tanove nameserver ze takoj ko je bilo dodano
<yang> skyx: http://www.register.si/dns.html
<Seniorita> DNS: Register
<Seniorita> »Akademska in raziskovalna mreža Slovenije - Arnes je javni zavod, ki zagotavlja omrežne storitve organizacijam s področja raziskovanja, izobraževanja in kulture ter omogoča njihovo povezovanje in sodelovanje med seboj in s sorodnimi organizacijami v tujini«
<yang> poglej pod rezim preverjanja
<idioterna> bitcoin je ze pod 290 :)
<skyx> do vpisa v vrhnji DNS-strežnik za .si bo minilo najmanj dobro uro in največ 3 ure.
<skyx> :D
<skyx> bitcoin bo zdj dol padu potem pa spet gor :)
<skyx> yang: evo sedaj pa je :)
<skyx> sem sel na netpreverjat prek raznih pagov :)
<yang> skyx: sej ti pravim, da je 2 ure cache
<yang> bos vedel za naslednjic
<skyx> true :)
<idioterna> ni sam cache
<idioterna> tut .si zone se reloada samo ob lihih urah al neki tacga
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Wega: Ubuntu 10.14 in Windowa 8.1 boot težava  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6271/ubuntu-10-14-in-windowa-8-1-boot-tezava
<idioterna> hehe
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj je s temi linuksi in Å¡kornji?!
<idioterna> neki v zvezi z devicami in invalidi
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: na neki zate k si pornjakar http://i.imgur.com/YfKhyHJ.gifv
<Seniorita> Stabilized boobs
<idioterna> sm razmislu ce nej mu pejstam
<idioterna> pa rajs nism
<skyx> ql pa smo zrihtal :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] ubuntu: RE: Ubuntu 10.14 in Windowa 8.1 boot težava  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42632#Comment_42632
#ubuntu-si 2015-01-04
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 1°C @04.01.2015 7:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 98% jugozahodnik 3.7 m/s pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:45:06, Kulminacija: 11:07:47, Sončni zahod: 15:30:28
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 45min 22s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> .vreme kozina
<jabuk> ARSO: Luka Koper (-2.06m): 6°C @04.01.2015 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 88% jugovzhodnik 0.8 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:45:56, Kulminacija: 11:10:08, Sončni zahod: 15:34:19
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 48min 23s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> ves sneg se bo stopil danes
<skyx> jp
<yang> kle prav fino tece iz strehe dol
<yang> lep dan za it kam
<yang> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 7.6°C @04.01.2015 9:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 76% južni veter 1.2 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:46:33, Kulminacija: 11:10:57, Sončni zahod: 15:35:22
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 48min 50s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> otroke sm vn napodil
<idioterna> zdej se sankajo
<idioterna> mami jih pa slika
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Wega: RE: Ubuntu 10.14 in Windowa 8.1 boot težava  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42633#Comment_42633
<yang> idioterna: a je se kaj snega pri vas ?
<skyx> lp
<yang> sencna lega ?
<idioterna> mislm da je kr soncna lega
<idioterna> sm pogledu dol in zdej valijo kepe za snezake
<idioterna> mislm da bom kr ven obesu cunje susit
<skyx> idioterna: poznas kak dobr tool ki ti pove kaj vse se manjka tvojmu mail serverju da ne bo slo v spam in da bo posiljalo na druge private mail serverje ?
<idioterna> bl ne
<idioterna> ampak sej tega ni velik
<skyx> google mi vrze vse v spam, en private server pa sam tole nappies refused to talk to me: 554
<skyx> kot da sem na blacklisti :)
<idioterna> ja sej najbrz si
<idioterna> posl mi test na idiots@gmail.com
<skyx> poslano
<idioterna> nism se dobil
<skyx> v spam si mogu dobit :)
<idioterna> aha sm
<yang> ja google kar vrze velliko tega v spam, kar ni whiotelistano
<yang> JBG, jst SPAM folderja nikol ne gledam
<idioterna> skyx: guglu sm reku da ni spam
<idioterna> posl se enkrat :)
<skyx> poslano
<idioterna> ja spet je v spam padl
<idioterna> sm se enkrat reku da ni spam
<yang> terorist
<yang> ziher so te ze potagal
<yang> (hec)
<skyx> kaj je treba google naucit da ni spam pa naj bi bilo ok potem ? :D
<yang> verjetno majo whitelistane samo SMTP-je ki pripadajo ISPjem
<yang> vec parametrov doloca, kaj se spusti dalje
<skyx> sej to ..
<yang> ampak glej, ce idioterni vrze v spam
<yang> potem bo tudi komurkoli drugemu ki uporablja gmail
<skyx> sej zato :) in treba zadevo nekako zrii
<skyx> urediti drugace je neuporaben mail :)
<yang> nevem ce lahko kaj zrihtas, bi se moral posebi z googlom zmenit
<yang> en kolega je mel kar tezave
<yang> k so ga blacklistal na googlu
<yang> cel subnet
<yang> in je rekel, da stranke ne morejo nobenga maila na google vec poslat
<skyx> hja sej bojim se da je tud to problem ker to iz digitalocean posilljam :)
<yang> mislim, saj pride, ampak pride pac v SPAM ane,
<yang> jst mam SPAMa tok, da sploh ne gledam tja noter
<CrazyLemon> spam whore :p
<skyx> yang: mail ko polish v spam je neuporaben potem je bolje da kupis nekje :(
<skyx> :)
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spam_%28food%29
<Seniorita> Spam (food) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> skyx: mislim, verjetno digitalocean ima SMTP streznik dolocen, saj lahko MTA nastimas da posilja preko tistega ven in sprejema
<yang> to bi potem delovalo
<skyx> to pa se gledal nism ubistvu :)
<yang> vsak ISP naj bi imel javni SMTP
<idioterna> “-Why did Ikea stop opening stores in the Netherlands?”  “- They couldn’t afford the free pencils anymore”.
<yang> mors tko gledat, da je verjetno veliko spamerjev na digitallocean streznikih
<idioterna> skyx: pomaga to ja
<idioterna> skyx: vec razlicnih ljudi mora rect da ni spam
<skyx> aha
<yang> in zato verjetno google nardi selekcijo, da ravno ni vsak njihov IP whitelistan
<yang> idioterna: jao ej tej njihovi svincniki
<yang> 5 cm dogi
<yang> dolgi
<yang> mislim
<idioterna> “Why is the Austrian flag ‘red-white-red’?” “- So that they can’t raise it upside-down”.
<yang> ce bi delali 10 cm dolge, bi bili uporabni, dalo bi se kaj napisati in folk bi ga odnesel domov 5 cm pa takoj zavrzes
<idioterna> “- What do you call an Italian with his hands in his pocket?” “- A mute”
<yang> Men je zanimiv ta finski skakalec "Sami Nemi"
<yang> mislim ime ma tak hecn
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Wega: RE: Ubuntu 10.14 in Windowa 8.1 boot težava  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42634#Comment_42634
<idioterna>  “The Prime Ministers of Germany and Austria met to exchange notes. “How are things in Germany?” asked the Prime Minister of Austria. The German sighed, “Well, in Germany the situation is serious,” he said, “but not hopeless.” “In Austria the situation is hopeless,” the Austrian Prime Minister replied, “but not serious.””
<yang> :)
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 10°C @04.01.2015 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 34% severozahodnik 4.3 m/s pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:45:06, Kulminacija: 11:07:47, Sončni zahod: 15:30:28
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 45min 22s, Luna je v ščipu
<skyx> hm 2h nazaj sem bil se na 2eh blackilstan zdj je sam se 1
<yang> .vreme kozina
<jabuk> ARSO: Luka Koper (-2.06m): 10.3°C @04.01.2015 10:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 78% severozahodnik 1.2 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:45:56, Kulminacija: 11:10:08, Sončni zahod: 15:34:19
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 48min 23s, Luna je v ščipu
<skyx> .vreme bled
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Lesce (515m): 7.5°C @04.01.2015 10:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 36% severozahodnik 6.8 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:48:03, Kulminacija: 11:09:25, Sončni zahod: 15:30:47
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 42min 45s, Luna je v ščipu
<skyx> nism na blacklisti vec kar je ok
<skyx> sam fora je da tud na yahoo mi ne poslje grrr
<dz0ny> skyx: po moje hočeš kak sendgrid, mailgun, postmark
<dz0ny> nočeš met svojega smtp serverja
<dz0ny> vsi majo tam od 10k-20k free mailov na mesec
<dz0ny> pa ne boš padu v spam zone
<skyx> sej za posiljat je ql kaj pa za prejemat maile ? :)
<skyx> res je da DKIM nimam nastavlenga
<skyx> sam dvomim da bo to resilo vse te tezave
<yang> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 9.2°C @04.01.2015 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 79% severozahodnik 1.8 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:46:33, Kulminacija: 11:10:57, Sončni zahod: 15:35:22
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 48min 50s, Luna je v ščipu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: 14.04- Memory: 3 GiB ali 4 GiB?  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42635#Comment_42635
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: RE: Linux mint na lenovo 3000 n200  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42636#Comment_42636
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: RE: Kodi 14.0 je tukaj  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42637#Comment_42637
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] ubuntu: RE: Ubuntu 10.14 in Windowa 8.1 boot težava  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42638#Comment_42638
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 10°C @04.01.2015 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 30% severnik 4.1 m/s pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:45:06, Kulminacija: 11:07:47, Sončni zahod: 15:30:28
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 45min 22s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 9.6°C @04.01.2015 12:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 77% severozahodnik 2.9 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:46:33, Kulminacija: 11:10:57, Sončni zahod: 15:35:22
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 48min 50s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> kr za 0.4 stopinje hladnejš
<pitastrudl> :D
<dz0ny> ping
<jabuk> dz0ny: pong
<pitastrudl> pong
<zdobersek> NORTH KOREA BEST KOREA
<pitastrudl> k
<idioterna> .vreme pjongjang
<jabuk> Pyongyang, Pyongyang, North Korea: -0.56°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Pyongyang__KP/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/KNXX0006_f.html
<idioterna> .vreme javor, ljubljana
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 9°C @04.01.2015 14:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 28% zahodnik 1.8 m/s pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:44:29, Kulminacija: 11:07:10, Sončni zahod: 15:29:50
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 45min 21s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> ma joj
<idioterna> .vreme vnajnarje
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 8.4°C @04.01.2015 14:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 30% severozahodnik 1.9 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:44:38, Kulminacija: 11:07:12, Sončni zahod: 15:29:46
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 45min 08s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> to pa hitr pada.
<idioterna> pa v par sekundah pol ure mine
<CrazyLemon> .vreme ljubljana
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 7°C @04.01.2015 15:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 27% severnik 3.6 m/s pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:45:19, Kulminacija: 11:07:51, Sončni zahod: 15:30:23
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 45min 05s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> kr lep dan je bil
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/javorska-idila.jpg
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] bilko: RE: Kodi 14.0 je tukaj  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42639#Comment_42639
<bilko> Srečno 2015
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lojzek: RE: 14.04- Memory: 3 GiB ali 4 GiB?  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42640#Comment_42640
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/ljubljana-z-javora-po-odjugi.jpg
<zdobersek> ma dej, to ze recikliras to ograjo
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> tokrat sm jo sliku da se bo kr podrla
<upd> https://blockchain.info/address/13WMjvvpTPeN6gjpq3vpVszj6uEf68hQCM
<Seniorita> Bitcoin Address 13WMjvvpTPeN6gjpq3vpVszj6uEf68hQCM
<Seniorita> »Transactions sent and received from bitcoin address 13WMjvvpTPeN6gjpq3vpVszj6uEf68hQCM.«
<upd> am
<upd> https://www.okcoin.com/about/ws_getStarted.do
<Seniorita> API GetStarted - OKCoin美元交易站 - 最专业的比特币美元交易平台
<Seniorita> »OKCoin美元站是最专业的比特币美元交易平台。我们提供美元和比特币的现货交易、比特币现货杠杆、比特币p2p借贷、比特币虚拟期货等，采用ssl、冷存储、gslb、分布式服务器等先进技术，确保比特币交易的安全、快捷、稳定。«
<upd> https://www.okcoin.com/about/ws_api.do#fpapi
<Seniorita> API Reference - OKCoin美元交易站 - 最专业的比特币美元交易平台
<Seniorita> »OKCoin美元站是最专业的比特币美元交易平台。我们提供美元和比特币的现货交易、比特币现货杠杆、比特币p2p借贷、比特币虚拟期货等，采用ssl、冷存储、gslb、分布式服务器等先进技术，确保比特币交易的安全、快捷、稳定。«
<upd> če prav razumem websocket.send("{'event':'addChannel','channel':'ok_btcusd_future_ticker_this_week'}");
<upd> ko pošljem to mi bo potem server skoz vračal podatke ?
<upd> mi ni treba vsakič pošiljat
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: GNOME Multi-Writer App Writes One ISO to Multiple USB Drives  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/bTf5HXJkXzE/gnome-multiwriter-iso-usb-utility
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: 14.04- Memory: 3 GiB ali 4 GiB?  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42641#Comment_42641
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lojzek: RE: 14.04- Memory: 3 GiB ali 4 GiB?  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42642#Comment_42642
<dz0ny> upd: ustvariš povezavo, ki jo držiš odprto
<dz0ny> potem pošlješ req
<dz0ny> in dobiš response ko ga pač dobiš
<upd> ok super
<dz0ny> Net Upgrade Size:      -0.32 MiB
<dz0ny> win
<CrazyLemon> is it really
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: use nix then :)
<dz0ny> if you want the opposite side :)
<CrazyLemon> nix?
<lynxlynxlynx> več kopij enih in istih paketov
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Wega: RE: Ubuntu 10.14 in Windowa 8.1 boot težava  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42643#Comment_42643
#ubuntu-si 2016-01-04
<zdobbie> Bern u need a stadium http://imgur.com/oh77SkW
<Pepelka> Picture of the UMass crowd for Bernie Sanders 01/02/16. - Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<napsy> jutro
<idioterna> zuni je lustkan
<napsy> nah
<napsy> mrzlo
<napsy> pa nespluzen ponekod
<idioterna> sneg je
<idioterna> pa gojzarje mam, tko da me nc ne zebe
<yang> Good moaning
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/294161251137884160
<Pepelka> Donald J. Trump auf Twitter: "I still can’t believe we left Iraq without the oil."
<zdobbie> .gif lost we have to go back
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/11j6oiwfuzwu9G/giphy.gif
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zk02p_J-QGo
<Pepelka> Oh Fuck You, Sergeant! - YouTube
<zdobbie> tis true
<zdobbie> Calvary je tud dober
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/RexHuppke/status/683790213567655936
<Pepelka> Rex Huppke auf Twitter: "Armed militia guys say they're prepared to spend years occupying the Oregon federal building. Can't we just build a prison around it?"
<zdobbie> kompjutaj kao sto govoris https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NAR_2
<Pepelka> NAR 2 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<msev-> učer k sm sprašvov od patha
<msev-> a bi se dal tut tko nardit
<msev-> da bi sam skopiral un program nekam drugam njegove ostale fajle bi pa pustu tm k so
<msev-> pač bi skopiral tm k mi echo path že kaže da je
<msev-> v kšno mapo k je že v path dana že od prej
<msev-> :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa če program ne dela brez ostalih fajlov?
<msev-> možn ja
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 5.2°C @04.01.2016 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 86% vzhodnik 2.1 m/s (7.6 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:46:33, Kulminacija: 11:10:50, Sončni zahod: 15:35:08
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 48min 35s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> sure lahko das v usr/sbin
<dz0ny> sam mora bit program statično preveden
<CrazyLemon> Mlajši Ono trdi, da so ženske slabše mojstrice sušija od moških, ker njihov menstrualni cikel vpliva na njihov okus.
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: from https://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/3z9vd3/what_is_the_most_bullshit_sounding_true_fact_that/ :)
<Pepelka> What is the most bullshit sounding true fact that you know? : AskReddit
<Pepelka> »4381 points and 19716 comments so far on reddit«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny naah..from http://www.rtvslo.si/tureavanture/kulinarika/susi-seksizem-na-japonskem/382427
<Pepelka> Suši seksizem na Japonskem :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Kljub globalni priljubljenosti japonske kulinarike izdajni pulti restavracij s sušijem v deželi vzhajajočega sonca ostajajo izključno rezervirani za moške.«
<CrazyLemon> med drugim tudi "Spet drugi menijo, da višja telesna temperatura žensk neugodno vpliva na sveže surovine" :D
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> The Japanese embassy in Paris has a special 24-hour hotline for Japanese visitors who can develop debilitating psychological problems because the city is not as nice as they imagined it to be.
<dz0ny> There is more white parrots living which are endangered species, than there is population of Slovenia.
<krt57> http://dne.enaa.com/E-druzba/severnokorejska-vlada-s-svojim-operacijskim-sistemom.html
<Pepelka> Severnokorejska vlada s svojim operacijskim sistemom
<Pepelka> »Ponavadi na DNE Tehno poročamo o novostih južnokorejskih proizvajalcev, danes pa bomo pokukali v Severno Korejo.Vlada najbolj zaprte države na svetu ima namreč svoj operacijski sistem za računalnike. Poimenovali so ga Red Star (rdeča zvezda), zasnovan pa je tako, da severnokorejski vladi oziroma«
<zdobbie> evo, dobu qr kodo
<CrazyLemon> ma bravo! you da man!
<zdobbie> .gif like a boss
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/3oEduVObV0nnnTSDCg/giphy.gif
<zdobbie> me irl https://gfycat.com/VeneratedHeftyIslandwhistler
<Pepelka> Untitled - Gfycat
<Pepelka> »Untitled«
<CrazyLemon> you a phatty irl
<zdobersek> atm quite possibly
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<CrazyLemon> tis lying
<CrazyLemon> pri nas dežuje
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElzvqV3bf1I
<Pepelka> Tender - Afternoon - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Essential Night - La Nuit ne dort jamais http://www.essentialnight.fr ★ Subscribe to our channel: http://bit.ly/1jRMWJW ★ Follow us on: Facebook: https://www...«
<msev> ej dz0ny k sm tist export za path naredu po restartu ni blo več te mape v pathu
<msev> a bi mogu sudojat
<dz0ny> lol ne
<dz0ny> tist je sam po tistem ko export pozenes
<Sky[x]> msev: dodat mors v .bash_profile al karkol ze imas :)
 * dz0ny is not supporting that :)
<msev> a loh v .bashrc
<dz0ny> msev: ti bo Sky[x] svetoval :)
<Sky[x]> metalcamp: pomojem da lahko :)
<metalcamp> ?
<Sky[x]> msev* sorry :)
<metalcamp> a
<metalcamp> :)
<msev> tnx
<dz0ny> msev: naredi si bash skripto pa dej tist not pa (export, nasldnja vsrica tvoj app)
<dz0ny> pol pa pozen z bash skripta.sh
<dz0ny> k ce bos pobrisal program
<dz0ny> in ne bo tist path vec obstajal, pol kak program neha delat :)
<dz0ny> like compiz :)
<Sky[x]> al pa to ja :)
<Sky[x]> bbl
<msev> sj ga nebom pobrisal :)
<msev> brb bom restartov zj da vidm ce dela
<msev> a pol nj si tastar path nekam commentam pa shranm cebom kj bork-ov
<yang> IPv6 na 10% https://www.google.com/intl/en/ipv6/statistics.html
<Pepelka> IPv6 – Google
<CrazyLemon> ja..na trello board si naredi checklist in eden entry naj bo 'preveri tastar path..sj veš tist' :p
<CrazyLemon> slovenia 0.38%..woohoo
 * dz0ny has disabled ipv6 on all servers
<CrazyLemon> you are so not up-to-date
<dz0ny> no one is using ipv6 in our case :)
<CrazyLemon> seveda ne..če si disejblal povsod :D
<dz0ny> before that :)
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAFCxAz8_uM
<Pepelka> KvinTon - Gusl - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Video Gusl«
<idioterna> jsm pa mel ipv6 na t2
<idioterna> na telemachu pa ne morm dobit
<yang> tunnelbroker.net
<idioterna> pa na vseh serverjih ga mam in mam ze precej vec k 10% prometa skoz v6
<idioterna> nocm tunela
<idioterna> ze tko prevec ljudi gleda moj promet
<yang> www.telemach.net je na Serbian Broadband
<yang> Vec ASnjev majo
<idioterna> vem ja, sam ne vem kaj hoces povedat
<idioterna> sej mam ipv6 v telemachovi kolokaciji
<yang> hocm pogledat, ce sploh imajo IPv6 prefix za tvoj range
<idioterna> sam rezidencnim uporabnikom ne ponujajo
<idioterna> sej sm tezil
<idioterna> pa so vsi rekl "ne" in to je blo to
<yang> ja verjetno se nimajo implementirano za vse end-user uporabnike
<idioterna> men je vseen ce nimajo za vse
<yang> morjo to zgleda nardit na celotnem omrezju
<idioterna> jsm cist happy tut ce sam zame zrihtajo
<idioterna> tko kot so pr t-2
<idioterna> k sm mogu na roke arp vpisat
<idioterna> ker jim ne dela se
<yang> pr T-2 imajo v ponudbi BGP na VDSL in FTTH, kateremkoli tipu povezave
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa si sel na telemach?
<yang> in ztam dobis tudi IPv6
<zdobersek> ne it
<yang> skidu sm avto bliz 20 cm snega je blo
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/ninovranesic/status/683977825423089664
<Pepelka> Nino Vranešič auf Twitter: "#FirefoxOS will support more phones than ever (Sony, Fairphone, Nexus, CyanogenMod) with easy install via Firefox add-on! #ItsNotDead"
<yang> idioterna: a si poslovni uporabnik pr telemahu ?
<yang> drgac pa ti k mas dost dnara lahk IPv6 narocis tut od Prunk Network
<zdobersek> wat een denial
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> btw android x86 delu nad pričakovanji dobro
<zdobersek> well how low were ur expectations
<idioterna> yang: ne morm narocit ipv6 ce mi ga ne morjo prpelat
<idioterna> tunela pa ne rabm, hvala
<idioterna> ce bi ga hotu si ga loh sam postavm
<yang> sej ne bi bil tunel
<yang> lahk dobis native ipv6, ce Telemach peera z mano na tvojem endpointu
<yang> :)
<yang> tunel je pa kr dober drgac od HE
<idioterna> ne, ne morm dobit
<idioterna> in ne, tunel ni dobr
<yang> Telemach IPv6 <> Koren endpoint IPv4 <> Prunk Network <> IPv6
<yang> da se vse zment za dober dnar
<idioterna> ne, ne da se
<idioterna> kaj teb ni jasn
<idioterna> js ze mam ipv6 na telemachu, ampak mi ne bodo skonfiguriral terminalne opreme
<idioterna> itak je pa vseen ker bom mel hmal nov ISP
<yang> ce nimajo teh storitev v ponudbi potem ne bodo delali nekaj izven
<idioterna> seveda ne, sam preden so me prklopl so rekl da bodo vse zrihtal, pa sm bil kr specificn glede ipv6
<yang> zakaj pa rabis ipv6
<yang> sej je vse po ipv4 dosegljivo
<idioterna> ne, ni
<yang> kaj recimo ni ?
<yang> razen kaksnih testnih ipv6 sajtov
<yang> vse je dual stack vecinoma
<yang> Pri T-2 je celo tko da pri dolocenih povezavah preko optike mas lahko 10/10 IPv4 pa 100 Mbit IPv6
<yang> placujes pac ceno 10/10
<idioterna> ja tko sm mel na t2
<idioterna> zdej pa nimam
<yang> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/10981959_10153794871806953_8281414500749695348_n.jpg?oh=939a3524631488b28c40e910bd72c94a&oe=570E41E8
<zdobbie> https://www.reddit.com/r/explainlikeimfive/comments/3ze4ca/eli5_why_does_the_the_human_mind_ignore_the/
<Pepelka> ELI5: Why does the the human mind ignore the second "the"? : explainlikeimfive
<Pepelka> »3451 points and 473 comments so far on reddit«
<zdobbie> and https://www.reddit.com/r/circlejerk/comments/3zcngh/bernie_sanders_to_push_legislation_to_ban_oral/
<Pepelka> Bernie Sanders to push legislation to ban oral sex. "It's the only way I can stop Reddit from sucking my dick." : circlejerk
<Pepelka> »3920 points and 94 comments so far on reddit«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2016/01/04/new-wifi-standard-gives-more-range-with-less-power/
<Pepelka> New WiFi standard offers more range for less power
<Pepelka> »The WiFi Alliance's 900MHz 'HaLow' standard is aimed at connected home devices.«
<CrazyLemon> all hail better penetration \o/
<idioterna> evo yang na poljsko se moras preselit
<yang> ce pa ne razumem poljakov
<idioterna> nc hudga, sej oni tebe razumejo
<idioterna> http://www.rtvslo.si/evropska-unija/waszczykowski-poljsko-skusamo-ozdraviti-bolezni/382577
<Pepelka> Waszczykowski: Poljsko skušamo ozdraviti bolezni :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Poljski zunanji minister Witold Waszczykowski je v pogovoru za nemški časnik Bild zavrnil kritike Evropske unije na račun novega medijskega zakona.«
<msev-> ej limona zj sm najdu še bolš android app za shareanje lokacije z ubuntu netbookam
<yang> Ima kdo morda Internet na usb kljucek, torej modem noter pa SIM kartica, za Simobil me zanima. Verjetno se da vse tko nastimati da se ob zagonu internet sinhronizra avtomatsk
<yang> nimam se tega kljucka, sem pa reku da bom probal nastavt ko dobim
<yang> idioterna: hm, a ti si zdej vezan na IPv4 NAT, to je pa kr bedast, ce ti dajo sam en IPv4 static
<idioterna> v resnici mi je dost vseen
<CrazyLemon> madona tudi ti policaji..namesto da bi dal avto in prižgal luči preden se začne zavoj..on v zavoju sveti z majhno lučko in upa da ga ne bo kdo zadel
<zdobersek> kam bi devu avto?
<CrazyLemon> jah pred zavoj ane..tko kot ko moraš dat trikotnik
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5g3eQejGJ_A
<Pepelka> AMD’s Revolutionary 14nm FinFET Polaris GPU Architecture - YouTube
<Pepelka> »AMD is proud to introduce our revolutionary 14nm FinFET Polaris GPU architecture. AMD’s Polaris architecture-based 14nm FinFET GPUs a historic leap in perfor...«
<dz0ny> Is opening vote to ban APU in this chan!
<dz0ny> Qurum commence...
<dz0ny> meh
<CrazyLemon> APU RUNS THE WORLD!
<CrazyLemon> to pa ni apu..ampak gpu :)
<dz0ny> raja
<dz0ny> :)
<zdobersek> BAN APU
<CrazyLemon> you just jelly
<zdobersek> no, I just nutella
<CrazyLemon> yea..its nutella time
<idioterna> i'm surging ahead
<CrazyLemon> nč ne bo od nutelle
<zdobersek> I admit!
<zdobersek> I stole it!
<CrazyLemon> ne..nutella je Å¡e vedno tam sam moram porabiti Å¡unko pa gobe tko da bom raje pizzo naredu
<zdobersek> pejt ti rajs surgat
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: get in there
<idioterna> kandagal hunt coming up
<CrazyLemon> idioterna i'm in
<CrazyLemon> i'm just lurking
<CrazyLemon> pridem čez kakšno minutko dve
<yang> http://i.imgur.com/X85ylpj.jpg
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kaj čakaš
<zdobersek> nick menjam
<upd> https://www.bitstamp.net/article/heres-easy-way-buy-bitcoin/
<upd> am tu zahtevajo ID Document Number: za osebno
<upd> a je to una spredaj al zadaj
<upd> Internal Server Error Please contact the server administrator, webmaster@bitstamp.net Delivery to the following recipient failed permanently:
<upd>      webmaster@bitstamp.net
<upd> lel
#ubuntu-si 2016-01-05
<Sky[x]> lp
<napsy> jutro
<pitastrudl> jutro
<napsy> lp
<pitastrudl> mi predlaga kdo kak data recovery software, ki bi ga lahko naložil na linux. ne potrebujem bootable programov
<zdobersek> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<napsy> ehh, nic ni
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ?
<CrazyLemon> kako misliš ne potrebuješ bootable programov
<napsy> mogoc misli kak live cd
<CrazyLemon> aja..no kakorkoli photorec v vsakem primeru
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/events/1027562777286893/
<Pepelka> RECIMO NE MASTURBACIJI "Park Zrinjevac u 12:00h"" | Facebook
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zdobbie ^
<zdobersek> zakaj
<zdobersek> ce mi tkoj ponujajo bozjo roko
<zdobersek> it's like Uber for masturbation
<CrazyLemon> pa pravijo tudi vzemi stvar v svoje roke...so confusing!
<zdobersek> again, ponujajo mi bozjo roko
<zdobersek> .yt that's a freebie
<jabuk> That Was a Freebie - Arrested Development https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIsZQEhDFz8
<napsy> lol
<msev-> lololololol
<msev-> referendum stari
<msev-> to bo zj nasledn od une freak babice
<msev-> prepovedat masturbacijo, za otroke gre!
<napsy> kok ze pravijo, da ti dlake zrastejo na dlaneh ce tole mal prevc delas
<zdobbie> pa jezus joka
<Matthai> CrazyLemon, tisti "recimo ne masturbaciji" pravijo: "Dajmo ruke jedni drugima"... :-)
<CrazyLemon> Matthai mhm :D
<Matthai> ter: "Uzmite stvar u svoje ruke!"
<napsy> mal kontradiktorno, aren't they
<zdobersek> .gif circlejerk
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/Ut0cpg7t7J2Ao/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> not really..together against masturbation and satans plans
<zdobersek> you can close your eyes
<zdobbie> fyi http://podcrto.si/podpri/
<Pepelka> Podpri Pod črto: Zbiramo donacije za delovanje v 2016 • Pod črto
<Pepelka> »* Vsi podatki donatorjev, ki niso podjetja ali organizacije, so anonimni. Ste predstavnik podjetja, ki bi želelo podpreti naše delo z donacijo? Pišite nam na donacije@podcrto.si in pripravili vam bomo donatorsko pogodbo. Podjetja, ki že podpirajo naše delo. Redno spremljate naše delo? Omogočite nam čim večjo neodvisnost in podprite naše delo z redno mesečno donacijo: …«
<CrazyLemon> a podcrto so pro ali con masturbaciji?
<zdobersek> mislim, da so bolj idgaf
<zdobersek> it's a free world
<CrazyLemon> torej nimajo nobenga stališča.. meh
<lynxlynxlynx> kako je kej spluženo po mestu?
<lynxlynxlynx> ukradl so mi bicikl, z nadomestki pa Å¡e nisem bil po snegu (niti nimajo ornk gum)
<msev-> https://github.com/jonatasfreitasv/RPi_SmartWatch_MAX7219/blob/master/smart_watch.py a kle kdo vid kje je definiran scrolling speed od texta
<Pepelka> RPi_SmartWatch_MAX7219/smart_watch.py at master · jonatasfreitasv/RPi_SmartWatch_MAX7219 · GitHub
<Pepelka> »RPi_SmartWatch_MAX7219 - Smart Watch with RaspberryPI, MAX7219, Matrix LED and Python«
<lynxlynxlynx> sej ni
<lynxlynxlynx> jaz bi pogledal, če ima device class kaj zanimivega
<zdobbie> mrw I was supposed to pick up Hillary but decide for Bernie instead http://i.imgur.com/vPkUXWB.gif
<msev-> aha lynxlynxlynx mogoče je pa v driverju za max7219 k je v enmu drugem repotu
<msev-> kle https://github.com/rm-hull/max7219
<Pepelka> rm-hull/max7219 · GitHub
<Pepelka> »max7219 - Interfacing LED matrix displays with the MAX7219 driver in Python using hardware SPI on the Raspberry Pi.«
<msev-> upam da bi se komu od vs mi dal pomagal kle razširt mal to kodo :)
<msev-> da bi Å¡e pokazala napoved za naslednja dva dni
<msev-> gre sam za parsanje tega json arraya
<msev-> k ga dobiš iz openweathermap
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- poshareaj api pa bomo pomagali :)
<CrazyLemon> mislim zdobbie ti bo pomagal..ker on ful rad pomaga
<lynxlynxlynx> tako osnovno vajo se pa raje sam potrudi
<msev-> lynx don't be a mean cat
<msev-> :)
<CrazyLemon> oh no he didnt!
<msev-> za začetek vem da bom mogu tale link zamenat kle notr weather_url = ("http://api.openweathermap.org/data/2.5/weather?q=%s&appid=%s") % (weather_city, weather_key)
<lynxlynxlynx> sej maš polno json modulov, tako da ti ni treba ročno razčlenjevat
<msev-> vem sam js nimam blage :D
<lynxlynxlynx> odlična priložnost, da jo dobiš
<msev-> js najdem na githubu pa hočm pol kj izboljšat pa če dojamem kaj piše pol mi včash še rata
<lynxlynxlynx> pa mesto ne bo dovolj, kako veš kateri london ali katero selo ti bo vrnil?
<msev-> sj za mesto je notr da definiram
<msev-> pa api key k ga morš met tut
<msev-> to je že not
<lynxlynxlynx> a bo fiksno al kaj*
<CrazyLemon> msev- a ne boš uporabljal openweathermap?
<msev-> ja
<msev-> bom
<CrazyLemon> msev- zakaj boš pol zamenjal link?
<msev-> zato ker ta ne daje forecasta
<msev-> ta daje sam trenutn vreme
<CrazyLemon> ach so
<msev-> kle so podatki http://openweathermap.org/api
<Pepelka> Weather API
<zdobbie> jaja
<Pepelka> »Current weather conditions in cities for world wide«
<msev-> bom prebral
<msev-> pa poizkušov sam
<msev-> sam tele json zadeve ne razumem
<msev-> k nism se Å¡e nikol s temu ukvarjal
<msev-> bo pa fajn da nam rabu na arsota it ampak bom samo na to mojo čudno uro pogledov pa bom dobu napoved :D
<msev-> to bo kr zanimiv
<msev-> projekti za pi-je: internet radio& podcast thingy, potem tale weather forecast display zadeva, potem maybe home automation server (sam to bom rabu vrjetn pi2) :)...letos bo pi-year :D
 * dz0ny is doing weather station
<dz0ny> +webcam
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny parsing weather from an image? :>
<msev-> dz0ny, kašno pa delaš :)
<msev-> temperature pa to bom mel js zase za okol bajte bazirajoč na esp8266
<msev-> pol bom pa maybe tie-ov in z adafruit io al pa emoncms
<msev-> sam za weather forecast je pa pomoje tale openweathermap najbolš
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: yes with your eyes :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny :D
<dz0ny> meanwhile http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ICERKNIC3
<Pepelka> Babno Polje Weather | Personal Weather Station: ICERKNIC3 by Wunderground.com | Weather Underground
<Pepelka> »Weather Underground provides local & long range Weather Forecast, weather reports, maps & tropical weather conditions for locations worldwide.«
<dz0ny> zdej hiško zbijam
<dz0ny> preden kamero dobim
<CrazyLemon> but no webcam tho!
<msev-> a to sam pošiljaš na njihovo stran
<msev-> kaj pa kšn lokalni displej zate
<dz0ny> ja ga mam
<dz0ny> prek njivega appa
<msev-> a 16x2
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny weather proof hiska z plexi steklom?
<msev-> al kko
<msev-> al prek androida
<msev-> a maš kot appliance a greš pač to varianto da zmerm sam pogledaš
<CrazyLemon> ali bo hiska z weatherproof webcam
<msev-> bodisi na netu bodisi na androiu
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: naah bo za vrabce hiška pod njo pa rpi
<dz0ny> pa camera
<dz0ny> pa vse skupaj na drevo
<dz0ny> solar powered
<msev-> dzony a maš dedicated display za weather v hiši
<dz0ny> tud ja
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny torej.. lahko pričakujemo sliko samo v poletnih mesecih :D
<dz0ny> sam to bo bolj za nete
<msev-> a pač računalniški displej al kko
<msev-> a maš kj bl low-level
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: with some feather s:>
<msev-> dzony no dj se mal razpiš in opiš no
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> bird pr0n ...noice
<dz0ny> en conrad dispaly k mu pošiljam data prek 433
<msev-> a si heknu prov vremensko postajo?
<dz0ny> yes
<msev-> da njen protokol uporablaš
<dz0ny> mislim heknu
<msev-> leeeeeppppaaaa
<dz0ny> tistih 8 baytov je zlo tezko heknit :D
<msev-> a maš link do te postaje
<dz0ny> chepest conrad one
<msev-> pa ker 433 modulčk si uporabu
<msev-> iz ebaya vrjetn
<msev-> vrjetn vsi delajo ane
<dz0ny> mislim da sem kr zadel
<dz0ny> blj je fora decoderja
<msev-> ja
<dz0ny> ce ma kak random pol ne bo nič
<msev-> un sam prenaša signal
<msev-> brb kosilo mam :D
<dz0ny> moram pogledat kaj mam
<dz0ny> k sm že polet naredil
<dz0ny> pa pol nisem filal baterije
<dz0ny> pa sem komaj zdej spet začel neki delat :)
<kubanc> hellow, a pozna kdo kakšnega internetnega ponudnika ki ponua zakup večih IP naslovov
<dz0ny> t2
<dz0ny> telekom
<dz0ny> samo to so poslovni paketi :)
<CrazyLemon> pa prunk network :P
<dz0ny> that one is a bit small
<kubanc> dz0ny: poslovni paketri pri T-2 max 4 Ip-je...
<kubanc> ne vem zakaj je potrebno izpolniti RIPE obrazec če želim imeti več kot 10 IP-jev...
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/lokalne-novice/popovica-nakupovalna-mrzlica-ne-popusca-prodaja-luko-in-kupuje-hotel/382652
<Pepelka> Popovičeva nakupovalna mrzlica ne popušča - prodaja Luko in kupuje hotel :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Pepelka> »Ker je koprska občinska blagajna bolj kot ne prazna, namerava občina za izpeljavo proračuna med drugim prodati tudi skoraj vse delnice Luke Koper in kar 2.600 občinskih zemljišč. Opozicija je na ...«
<msev-> dz0ny, a slučajn veš a uporablaš dht22 senzor za temp+vlaž
<msev-> a tlak tut merš
<msev-> bmp180 mejbi?
<msev-> ej sam neki sm dojel
<msev-> http://openweathermap.org/forecast5 k tale forecast je ločen od trenutnga vremena
<Pepelka> forecast5
<Pepelka> »Current weather conditions in cities for world wide«
<msev-> pol bi mogu 2 linka uporablat
<msev-> da bi mi dal podatke o trenutnem vremenu in forecastu
<msev-> al kko
<dz0ny> bmp180 mam
<dz0ny> rh mi ne dela pravilno
<dz0ny> tko da sem novga naroču
<msev-> RH je ponavad zajeban
<msev-> baje je ta dht22 dost dobr
<msev-> za RH in temp
<msev-> priporočam
<msev-> 2,7 usd iz ebaya
<msev-> oz mejbi 3
<CrazyLemon> msev- v bistvu je forecast v 3h inkrimentih.. tko da ja..lahko vzameš prvi 3h updejt in upoštevaš to kot trenutno
<CrazyLemon> ali pa imaš dva linka :)
<msev-> ql
<msev-> em dz0ny k internal termometer od bmp180 ni dobr veš kaže za 5 stopinj cca napačne rezultate
<dz0ny> msev-: ja, sam ma tri modes
<dz0ny> energy saving
<dz0ny> fast pa accurate
<dz0ny> accurate mer 5s
<CrazyLemon> http://nova24tv.si/slovenija/gospodarstvo/ravnatelj-dusan-merc-s-tem-otroke-ucimo-beracenja-raje-sem-nepokorni-drzavljan/
<Pepelka> Upor zaradi Cerarjeve zakonodaje. Ravnatelj bo raje plačal kazen, kot otroke silil v beračenje. | Nova24TV
<Pepelka> »Tržni inšpektorat je poslal nekaterim šolam obvestilo, da z organizacijo šolskih tržnic kršijo zakonodajo, saj bi morale šole za vsak prodan izdelek izdati račun. Finančna uprava pa priporoča pobiranje prostovoljnih prispevkov. "Na ta način učimo otroke beračenja," na predlog o pobiranju prostovoljnih prispevkov odgovarja dolgoletni ravnatelj Osnovne šole Prule Dušan Merc. Po novem Zakonu o davku na dodano vrednost in uvedbi davčnih 
<dz0ny> jaz nardim 10 meritev
<dz0ny> in povprečje le teh
<dz0ny> tko da je kar accurate :)
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/matthew_d_green/status/684104934552387586
<Pepelka> Matthew Green auf Twitter: "Pretty sure I get the weirdest mail in the computer science department. https://t.co/gFR4ieCKU4"
<msev-> aja dz0ny sj men je usen če je počasn
<msev-> merjenje temp je pa res taka stvar k pomoje ne rab ful majhne latence
<CrazyLemon> kakšna je razlika med bulk napajalnikom in non bulk napajalnikom? :)
<msev-> edn ma Å¡e non zravn
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu nima..eden ima Å¡e bulk zravn :D
<dz0ny> msev-: pravila so kako se meri temp :)
<dz0ny> 2m od tal
<CrazyLemon> v senci!
<dz0ny> pa ne med stavbami
<dz0ny> it
<dz0ny> d
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kako velik solar panel pa boš imel? pa koliko stanejo take zadeve :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: okol 200€ :)
<dz0ny> solar panel je 18x20cm
<dz0ny> 20W
<dz0ny> 5v
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny 200€ za nekaj mesecev na leto.. hmm :D
<dz0ny> ne sej pol bo skoz :)
<dz0ny> hence the bird house
<CrazyLemon> koliko pa stane waterproof webcam?
<dz0ny> you make it water proof
<CrazyLemon> aja..case boš naredil?
<dz0ny> rpi cam uporabljam
<dz0ny> ja
<CrazyLemon> so birds can poop on it? :D
<dz0ny> k webcam za zunaj je 50-200€
<dz0ny> sam webcam
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<msev-> a mora bit prov webcam
<msev-> ka pa ip-kamera
<msev-> lol
<msev-> pa ethernet potegneš do ke hahha
<dz0ny> well ith might work
<dz0ny> sam jaz bi se rad z iso igral
<dz0ny> pa bilineranostjo senzorja pa tko
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> more punch at night
<napsy> u matr
<napsy> zdj pa bombe padajo v lj
<CrazyLemon> isis?
<dz0ny> sodra
<pitastrudl> ja CrazyLemon delal sem nekaj v bashu pa mi je ena bash skripta pobrisala vse druge skripte v folderju
<dz0ny> tle dez
<pitastrudl> rip
<pitastrudl> pa bi rabil kak program kot je recuva
<dz0ny> blame the bash, not the operator
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl smart! :) like i said photorec
<pitastrudl> ok
<dz0ny> ext4undelete
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa če imaš ext3?!?!
<CrazyLemon> !g ext4undelete
<Pepelka> extundelete: An ext3 and ext4 file undeletion utility http://extundelete.sourceforge.net/
<CrazyLemon> uBlock₀ je preprečil nalaganje naslednje strani:
<CrazyLemon> ublock doesnt like sourceforge :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man8/ext4magic.8.html
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Manpage: ext4magic - recover deleted files on ext3/4 filesystems
<dz0ny> sam ne obnavljat na isti disk :D
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl next time use mv instead of rm when testing :)
<lynxlynxlynx> echo your threats first
<pitastrudl> rip
<msev-> dzony hude fore
<msev-> čeprov sj maš te ip nadzorne kamere k prklopjo v IR zvečer pa take fore
<msev-> pol bo zanimiv k boš mel to vzpostavljen dz0ny
<msev-> a maš še kšn tak self-made device around the hauz?
<dz0ny> mah sam rpi based
<dz0ny> sem mel pa bt smart stikalo
<dz0ny> pa zdej sem narocu ble + power monitor
<msev-> a pač sam še tega mopidya si laufov na enmu piju
<msev-> al Å¡e kj tazga zanimivga :)
<msev-> ta mopidy je kr kul drgač :) top shit
<msev-> a bt smart stikalo si sam naredu
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> sam to je blo 6 let nazaj
<dz0ny> time flies
<lynxlynxlynx> ir kamere spodobne resolucije so drage
<dz0ny> msev-: http://i.imgur.com/MnRrls9.png
<lynxlynxlynx> s ta poceni se razen kakšnega malo-bolj-kot-senzor sistema nima smisla it (kakšne napredne fore z opencv)
<msev-> zj majo ful pocen ble modulčke
<anny_> dan
<anny_> srečno novo leto in veliko sexa vsem prisotnim! :)
<napsy> anny_: hvala :)
<msev-> dzony kao rele ane
<anny_> mal kulturne obogatitve za silvestrovo
<anny_> http://www.rtvslo.si/svet/za-silvestrovo-okoli-tisoc-moskih-nadlegovalo-in-ropalo-zenske-v-koelnu/382659
<Pepelka> Za silvestrovo okoli tisoč moških nadlegovalo in ropalo ženske v Kölnu :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Policija v Kölnu je potrdila, da je skupina okoli tisoč pijanih moških na osrednji železniški postaji za silvestrovo spolno nadlegovala in oropala najmanj 80 žensk.«
<napsy> surprise surprise
<napsy> a to se tut casual buttslap steje?
<CrazyLemon> how often do your friends buttslap you?
<anny_> kakšno presečenenje?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<anny_> a ballsslap tudi Å¡teje?
 * CrazyLemon buttslaps anny_: o/
<napsy> lol
<napsy> mene prijatelji ne
 * anny_ bitchslaps CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> anny_ ne bova zdj sajbrala tko da kr nehi ok!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> napsy pol ni ravno 'casual buttslap' :)
<CrazyLemon> anyway..l8r
<anny_> http://www.sodahead.com/fun/what-would-you-do-if-a-random-guy-slapped-you-on-the-butt/question-2042729/?page=3
 * CrazyLemon buttslaps everyone
<Pepelka> What would you do if a random guy slapped you on the butt? - Page 3
<Pepelka> »?«
<napsy> guy
<anny_> če ni dovolj, greš na ebay po eno od teh stvarc
<napsy> mal cudn bi ga pogledo pa bi reku da nism te sorte
<napsy> kakih stvari?
<anny_> http://hiconsumption.com/2015/01/best-self-defense-knives/
<Pepelka> On Guard: The 6 Best Self Defense Knives | HiConsumption
<Pepelka> »Don't let yourself be a target for muggers and other criminals. Get yourself a self defense knife for personal protection.«
<napsy> lol, zarat buttslapa?
<napsy> bi ti sla z nozem na tipa?
<anny_> seveda
<anny_> ker je kastracijski strah edini jezik, ki ga razumete
<anny_> v moško moških obračunih so udarci pod pas neviteški in prepovedani
<napsy> moja vem da bi mu dala eno dobro samarcino
<anny_> no jaz nimam teh zadržkov
<anny_> grabljenje za rit razmem enako kot vi grabljenje za jajca s strani moškega (pod pogojem, da ste hetero)
<napsy> matr
<napsy> si predstavlam, v diskacu
<napsy> bi bli vsi tipi kastrirani domov prisli zvecer
<napsy> pol pa bi slovenci izumrl ker nebi blo vec potomcev
<anny_> ja, bi
<anny_> in?
<anny_> dokazujte svojo moškost na kakšen drugačen način
<napsy> js v zivljenju nism tuje zenske za rit zagrabu
<napsy> se nobene poznane nism
<napsy> prijatlce
<anny_> možnosti imate nešteto, le greste po poti manjšega napora
<anny_> nič ne rečem, da je kdo od prisotnih smraduh
<anny_> samo zakoni in družbena pravila so vam do sedaj dovoljevali bistveno preveč
<anny_> nekje v zakotju možganov še vedno razmišljate kot primat iz Afrike
<napsy> itak, sj zenske tut
<anny_> tudi
<anny_> le da smo bile vsaj do sedaj v svojih dejanjih bistveno bolj omejene
<napsy> nebi rekel omejene
<napsy> ampak v sklopu svojih dolznosti
<zdobbie> seveda moramo met vsi enake pravice
<zdobbie> na tem se bazira zahodna druzba
<anny_> but?
<zdobbie> a ne?
<napsy> js sm takoj za siitsko pravo
<anny_> ne vem
<anny_> obstaja kakšna omejitev?
<zdobbie> jst menim, da ne sme obstajat
<zdobbie> anny_: se strinjas?
<napsy> eh to je neki kar so nam vcepl v glave
<napsy> par tisocletij stara ideja
<anny_> napsy - veš, kaj pomeni šiitsko pravo?
<napsy> alternativa nasim
<anny_> ali islamsko
<anny_> ti bom lepo počasi razložila
<zdobbie> anny_: enake pravice za vse?
<zdobbie> zakaj bi ble zenske omejene v cemerkoli?
<anny_> poligamija pomeni, da ima bogat musliman lahko 4 žene + toliko suženj, kolikor jih lahko vzdržuje
<anny_> ergo, od 100 moških bi 10 nabogatejših pobralo 40 najboljših bejb
<anny_> za preostalih 90 moških bi jih ostalo samo 60
<zdobbie> ping
<jabuk> zdobbie: pong
<napsy> lej, naravni zakoni, jebiga
<napsy> mocnejsi ma vec potomcev
<zdobbie> anny_: halo?
<CrazyLemon> od preostalih 90 je 30 gayev..torej looks fine to me
<zdobbie> anny_: enake pravice za vse?
<anny_> tako razmerje imajo trenutno v nekaterih kitajskih pokrajinah, kjer bo kmalu izbruhnil pekel
<msev-> haha
<anny_> geyev je cca 3% v populaciji, torej lahko še 6 tipov odšteješ
<zdobbie> anny_: enake pravice za vse?
<anny_> drugače pa je to to
<napsy> sm vedu da bojo geji mel prste vmes v apokalipsi :)
<anny_> moški srednjega razreda imajo še upanje, da ujamejo kakšno povprečno bejbo, moški brez prihodkov pa nikakršnega
<zdobbie> anny_: enake pravice za vse?
<napsy> anny_: a ni to logicn
<anny_> zakaj misliš da gledamo trume mladih moških v migrantskih kolonah?
<zdobbie> anny_: enake pravice za vse?
<anny_> monogamija je poskrbela, za relativno seksualno potešenost
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie just give up man
<napsy> anny_: met martnerja ni pocen
<zdobbie> anny_: https://media.giphy.com/media/o1oMLAz6S8Lpm/giphy.gif
<napsy> anny_: gradit na karakterju tut vcasih ni pocen
<CrazyLemon> lol
<napsy> *partnerja
<anny_> tako da molite k vsem bogovom, da vas ne trofi mnogoženstvo
<napsy> zdj ni mnogozensta
<napsy> ?
<zdobbie> mormons pls!
<napsy> se nisi slisala za varanja, odprte zveze?
<anny_> niso dovoljena v sharii
<anny_> kazen je smrt ali bičanje
<napsy> seveda niso ... but everybody's doing it ...
<anny_> kr probaj
<anny_> recimo v savski arabiji kot ženska
<napsy> v iranu menda majo kar na veliko orgije
<napsy> sicer ni ono pravo, pa vendar dost konzervativna islamska drzava
<anny_> baje ni Å¡e zajca ujel
<napsy> tut pri ostalih islamskih drzavah je sicer gejevstvo tabu
<napsy> ampak dokler si tih je vse ok
<anny_> no, v islamski državi ni
<napsy> ni cesa?
<anny_> geje so na tem področju preganjali že prej, zdaj se nasilje samo stopnjuje
<CrazyLemon> ni vse tiho..lots of noise
<anny_> nič ni govora o lezbijkah
<napsy> anny_: dokler javno ne pravis da si gej ti noben ne mora nic
<napsy> ce noben nic ne ve
<napsy> pa tut kake lezbe se najdejo
<anny_> dokler te sosed ali prijatelj ali ljubimec ne zatoži
<napsy> zaka bi ti ljubimc zatozu?
<napsy> ker hoce na strik, kot ti
<napsy> ?
<anny_> zavrnjen ljubimec?
<msev-> hehe
<anny_> vsak od nas ima vsaj pet sovražnikov
<CrazyLemon> in dva izmed teh sta zdobbie in zdobersek ..agreed
<anny_> če je prilika, nekateri ljudje postanejo zveri
<anny_> videno med 2. sv vojno
<napsy> tako
<anny_> če si gej na dovolj visokem položaju imaš celo v IDre*u privilegije
<napsy> mogoc bi pa mogl uvest the purge
<napsy> pa se 12 ur koljemo ko pr norcih
<napsy> pa je pol mir zaneki casa
<anny_> http://www.zurnal24.si/islamska-drzava-usmrtila-15-letnika-clanek-262727
<Pepelka> Islamska država usmrtila 15-letnika - zurnal24
<Pepelka> »Eden izmed poveljnikov Islamske države je več mesecev spolno zlorabljal 15-letnega dečka, ki ga je držal v ujetništvu. Ko je verska policija razkrila primer, so dečka vrgli v smrt z visoke stavbe, vojaka IS pa pustili pri življenju.«
<anny_> dovolj bi bilo samo razdeliti v blazine oblečena krepelca
<anny_> na urgenci bi imeli nekaj dela, na žalah pa niti ne
<napsy> ta IS je tut dobra fora
<napsy> dobra krinka
<napsy> zrtve narascajo, eni pa si lepo polnijo bancne racune
<napsy> pa sj, na koncu nas bo tk vse onesnazenost pobrala
<napsy> kokr pa sm bral, so pa clani IS kup enih otrok v odraslih telesih
<napsy> mentalni pacienti
<anny_> a so lahko kaj drugega?
<anny_> ves človeški gnoj se je nateral tja
<napsy> marsikj so lahka
<napsy> ne gnoj
<napsy> pac na ravni 10-letnikov so
<anny_> seveda so gnoj
<napsy> to so oni ko se ti smejijo ce se kje slucajn spotaknes
<anny_> če so na ravni 10 letnikov jim ne moreš soditi kot odraslih
<anny_> *odraslim
<napsy> hja, vprasanje ja
<napsy> ce bi jih definiral kot pacienti
<napsy> jih nebi moral obsojat
<anny_> marsikdo bi se zgovarjal na neprištevnost in zavedenost
<anny_> imo se tudi bodo
<anny_> sodni procesi bodo trajali 50 let
<anny_> najmanj
<napsy> ja, to pa je nase pravo
<napsy> pod kakim drugim, khm ..
<anny_> tudi jaz tako mislim
<anny_> ko jih bodo stisnili z vseh strani ne bodo jemali ujetnikov
<napsy> ja, sam kot pravim, ta IS je itak bullshit
<napsy> v ozadju je vecji problem
<napsy> oz IS je kot ena bradavica na bolniku, ki itak umira
<idioterna> vi ste noru
<idioterna> nori
<idioterna> pojma nimate
<anny_> hvala, s tvoje strani je  slišati prav balzamično :)
<napsy> zdj se sam razsvetljenstvo cakamo :)
<idioterna> anny_: primc se ti zahvaljuje za podporo in dvomi v tvojo pravico do odlocanja o lastnem telesu
<anny_> o super
<anny_> sta se srečala na kavi
<idioterna> v peklu
<anny_> to je moral biti zanimiv pogovor
<idioterna> prfuknen je
<anny_> :)
<anny_> a veš, da bi bilo dobro zamenjati gramofonsko ploščo?
<anny_> ne vem, vsaj izdati remake ali kaj podobnega
<msev-> a dons je tradicionalni politični torek al kko
<msev-> :D
<napsy> tak dan je
<msev-> da se tok neki razglablja
<msev-> :D
<anny_> mal je treba ribat sol v rane, ane?
<msev-> kdo jih pa ma :D
<anny_> vsi :P
<msev-> a pol smo vsi pokvarjena roba :D
<anny_> o ja
<anny_> samo tiste, ki zaudarjajo in se ne morejo braniti, pospravijo na hladno
<zdobbie> eyyy http://www.reporter.si/slovenija/ovadeni-župan-zavrč-miran-vuk-nabijem-na-k-davčno-upravo-policijo/58020
<Pepelka> Ovadeni župan Zavrča Miran Vuk: "Nabijem na k... davčno upravo in policijo!" | Revija Reporter
<Pepelka> »Omenjena oseba je po navedbah Policijske uprave Maribor utemeljeno osumljena, da je z namenom, da obveznosti do svojih upnikov ne bi bile poplačane, v obdobju od leta 2011 do 2014 navidezno poslabšala svoje premoženjsko stanje in s tem v nadaljevanju posledično namerno povzročila osebni stečaj. S tem dejanjem je svojim upnikom povzročila premoženjsko škodo v višini več kot pet milijonov evrov, kolikor znašajo terjatve upnikov, ki jih je 
<anny_> stara zgodba
<msev-> no to je malenkost v primerjavi s tisto Å¡kodo k jo je zvon naredu heliosu in podobnim firmam
<msev-> :D
<anny_> ali zidar in hilda celotnemu gospodarstvu
<anny_> ni naših in njihovih
<zdobbie> vsi smo enaki
<anny_> jup
<zdobbie> hah
<idioterna> ane, kolk ironicno
<idioterna> vsi smo enaki, sam eni se moremo porocit z ljubljeno osebo, drugi se pa ne morejo
<idioterna> plosce pa js ne mislm menjat
<idioterna> truth hurts
<idioterna> it damn well should
<zdobersek> al pa spustis mozgane v beg
<idioterna> ja sej se selim
<idioterna> sm tut ze zmenjen da pridem bajto gledat
<idioterna> 5 bedrooms
<idioterna> bi mogl bit dost da vam zrihtam azil ce boste moral bezat v 21. stoletje
<dz0ny> :D
 * pitastrudl buttslaps CrazyLemon 
<pitastrudl> [triggered]
<upd> * onceuponaban (~chatzilla@we.all.know.that.jeda.is.way.more.stupid.than.xenthys.lol) has joined
<pitastrudl> heh
<kubanc>  a se kdo spozna na to kaj vse je potrebno narediti v SLO da bi postal Internet Service provider. Vem da je potrebno poslati prošnjo na RIPE, da ti odobrijo določeno število naslovov. Kam potem od tukaj naprej. Povezati se z kakšnim večjim internetnim ponudnikom (Telekom Slovenije, T-2, d.o.o) da postaneš del njihovega omrežjal, al kako gre od tukaj naprej?
<pitastrudl> pomoje rabiš tudi imeti opremo
<pitastrudl> pa dovolj dank memetov
<idioterna> kubanc: peerat mors zacet ane
<kubanc> to mi je jasno da potrebujem strojno opremo. pitastrudl kaj pomeni "dank memetov"?
<upd> podjetje, pogodba za najem kablov, če ne boš svojih polagal, oprema pa folk
<kubanc> ok, mogoče internet service provider ni prava beseda...
<upd> tu, je en nabavu antene, pa oddaja povezavo po hribih, kjer nima folk kabla, sam mislem da nima nič podjetja
<upd> kubanc, kaj pa bi ti rad prodajal
<kubanc> jst bi predvcem uporabljal IP-je za VPN-je, VPS-je. "Internet service provider" sem rekel zato ker pri RIPE organizaciji piše da lahko dodeli 1024 naslovov LIR-jem (Local Internet registry) https://www.ripe.net/manage-ips-and-asns/ipv4/request-an-ipv4-22-from-the-last-8
<Pepelka> Request an IPv4 /22 — RIPE Network Coordination Centre
<kubanc> upd, pomoje maš pa ti prav, četudi postavim opremo za routanje IP-je, bi moral narediti pogodbo za najem kablov...
<upd> sam za vpn vps pomojem ne
<kubanc> upd, ja to se strinjam
<kubanc> upd, pogodbo za najem kablovja se pomoje sklene če jaz kot pravna oseba oddajam dostop do interneta, ter sam usmerjam internetni promet. v Primeru VPN-jev, VPS-jev se že ve na kateri IP naslov (VPN-ja) bo šel promet
<kubanc> recimo
<kubanc> pa tudi če hočem bit Internet provider moram vzpostaviti https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autonomous_system_(Internet)
<Pepelka> Autonomous system (Internet) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<CrazyLemon> kubanc evo če rabiš ipje http://www.ipv4auctions.com/
<Pepelka> Hilco Streambank IPV4Auctions
<Pepelka> »Bid on IPv4 address blocks«
<kubanc> samo ARIN, potrebujem RIPE...
<idioterna> kubanc: yang ve vse o tem
<idioterna> mislm da on ma LIR, sam nism zihr
<kubanc> a je on velik na kanalu=?
<idioterna> skos je ja
<idioterna> sam ni vedno pri tipkovnci
<CrazyLemon> kubanc verjetno če kupiš IP ga lahko uporabljaš kjerkoli že si... IMO anyway
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, Ja seveda, samo IP location ti kaže pa Azijo
<CrazyLemon> kubanc in tebe skrbi da ne bodo kupci mislili da si kitajc? :D
<kubanc> daleč od tega..
<kubanc> ampak VPN-ji pri nekaterih straneh ne smejo kazati da si iz nekje drugje če si pa evropejev
<kubanc> tko pač je...
<kubanc> mora biti evropski IP...
<kubanc> so mi tudi že svetovali da bi lahko v Afriki odprl podjetje, pa tam zaprosil za IP-je... :D
<kubanc> ta je bla taka mal bizarna :D
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6e47vJ89p0
<Pepelka> LIVE STREAM: Policy Address on Wall Street Reform and Financial Policy - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Taking on Wall Street, The Need to Create a Financial System that Works for All Americans, Not Just the Few«
<zdobbie> idioterna: ^
<CrazyLemon> oh god
<zdobbie> oh Bernie!
<CrazyLemon> upam da zgubi..sam zato ker si ti tak fanatik :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bicikel.com/novice/14124/nemci_gradijo_avtoceste_za_kolesarje_.html
 * dz0ny will ban CrazyLemon for another offense against mighty Bernie
<Pepelka> Nemci gradijo avtoceste - za kolesarje! | Novice | Bicikel.com
<Pepelka> »Nemčija postaja vse bolj in bolj kolesarjem prijazna dežela. Predstavili so namreč načrt za kar 100 kilometrov dolgo avtocesto, namenjeno zgolj kolesarjem.«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ti tudi? oh god :)
<idioterna> zdobbie: kul
<idioterna> lih froce spat dajem
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Lapsley - Hurt Me. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6o5dEUmusQ
<msev-> dz0ny, http://blog.riyas.org/2014/09/raspberry-pi-led-matrix-display-showing-scrolling-weatherdata.html kle je pa z wundergroundom povezan :D
<Pepelka> Learn on the fly : Raspberry pi led matrix display showing scrolling weather forecast data - Simple led displays for Pi
<CrazyLemon> msev- pol ure bereš da zveš da zunaj dežuje
<CrazyLemon> meh
<msev-> lol
<msev-> sj loh za nasledn dan še zveš
<msev-> :D
<msev-> pismo ne dela mi kompas na quad
<msev-> quadu
<msev-> :(
<msev-> http://i.imgur.com/fwBRA9x.png
<msev-> lej kva dela senzor
<msev-> in pol k tok i2c errorjev nardi Å¡e ostali senzorji ne delajo
<CrazyLemon> msev- za naslednji dan pa moraš brat eno uro
<msev-> nevem a bi pomagal da bi sda pa scl žičke med seboj zvil
<msev-> mogoče bi blo bolš
<msev-> ja limona :D
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfa1/v/t1.0-9/996701_837710676339899_2309917262354044674_n.jpg?oh=6b7845bce7aabe51978c833f6836e62b&oe=57100DAC
<CrazyLemon> https://np.reddit.com/r/todayilearned/comments/3zfadv/til_that_microsoft_solitaire_was_developed_by_a/cylwpua
<Pepelka> wesc23 comments on TIL that Microsoft Solitaire was developed by a summer intern named Wes Cherry. He received no royalties for his work despite it being among the most used Windows applications of all time.
<Pepelka> »5654 points and 2179 comments so far on reddit«
<msev-> hahaha
<Sky[x]> napsy: here?
#ubuntu-si 2016-01-06
<napsy> jutro
<napsy> Twitter To Extend 140-Character Limit For Tweets
<napsy> :o
<upd> yey
<upd> napsy, a lahk bančni račun odpreš če nimaš zaposlitve
<napsy> itak
<upd> hm mogoče res pri nlbju
<upd> sam gledam tu
<upd> http://www.sparkasse.si/udobni-paketni-racun
<Pepelka> Udobni paketni računi
<Pepelka> »Na svetu je veliko neudobja. Izberite raje udobne paketne račune banke Sparkasse.«
<upd> vsi imajo Pooblastilo delodajalcu za nakazovanje prejemkov na račun
<napsy> to te moti?
<upd> ne nimam tega
<napsy> aha hoces rect da je to pogoj
<upd> jajaja pod Za odprtje Udobnega pozitivnega računa potrebujem:
<napsy> ja mogoc je sam take vrste racuna
<napsy> ka pa klasicni?
<napsy> pizitivni racun se imenuje verjetn lih zarad tega da majo oni zagotovilo da mas prihodke
<upd> vsi pri sparkase imajo to
<napsy> pozitivni*
<napsy> pa ne it tja
<napsy> banka koper je menda kr kulj
<upd> mja pomojem bom na nlb
<jabuk> M 1.9 > 10.km JV od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @06/01/2016 09:16:33  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.26+N,+14.52+E
<napsy> kwa hrvaska tut preizkusa nuklearke?
<zdobersek> so what
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 31.km  S od HUMINA (GEMONA DEL FRIULI, ITALI @06/01/2016 09:33:40  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.55+N,+13.22+E
<upd> italjani tud 0.o
<Matthai> pozitivni račun... a to ima Janković? Pozitivna Slovenija, pa to? :-)
<zdobbie> dat blackface https://twitter.com/MiroCerar/status/684649379010068480
<Pepelka> dr. Miro Cerar auf Twitter: "PV sprejel kolednike, pozdravil poslanstvo, ki ga širijo, ter izrazil pohvale za plemenito pomoč ljudem po svetu. https://t.co/zleDtmfI9M"
<napsy> babadook
<pitastrudl> lp
<napsy> lp
<dz0ny> dan
 * dz0ny is running more and more go in production
<napsy> kudos
<dz0ny> zdi se mi da gmail uporalja go, ker je večino tečnih stvari že narjen
<dz0ny> mail parsing so 2 std liba ki znata vse :)
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: me2 :P
<yang> http://blog.erratasec.com/2013/09/masscan-entire-internet-in-3-minutes.html#.VozRfqQj9FB
<Pepelka> Errata Security: Masscan: the entire Internet in 3 minutes
<Sky[x]> uuu
<yang> Ce bi kdo rad sprobal http://savemysugar.ao2.it/
<Pepelka> SMS: Save My Sugar
<Pepelka> »SaveMySugar, Exchange messages using phone rings«
<yang> naj mi javi
<CrazyLemon> na enaa pošljem vprašanje glede dveh enakih napajalnikov vendar dve različni ceni..samo da je eden 'bulk'
<CrazyLemon> danes sta že višji ceni pri obeh napajalnikih :D
<yang> jaz sem pa dva napajalnika vceraj zastonj dobil
<yang> CrazyLemon: vprasaj na s5tech.net
<CrazyLemon> yang naah
<CrazyLemon> sm že naročil
<yang> tam jih imajo eni viska
<napsy> ^ vsakic ko preberem to vrstico preberem 'viski'
<napsy> yang: zaka nas tak zavajas?
<yang> a si viski pil ?
<napsy> tut
<yang> :)
<yang> Happy C+M+B
<napsy> cmb?
<zdobersek> on blackface in prijatelja
<msev-> a se komu da mi mal tele json scene razložit :)
<napsy> json scene?
<msev-> https://docs.python.org/2/library/json.html
<Pepelka> 18.2. json — JSON encoder and decoder — Python 2.7.11 documentation
<msev-> tole si moram pogledat ane
<napsy> ka pa te zanima?
<msev-> https://github.com/jonatasfreitasv/RPi_SmartWatch_MAX7219/blob/master/smart_watch.py
<Pepelka> RPi_SmartWatch_MAX7219/smart_watch.py at master · jonatasfreitasv/RPi_SmartWatch_MAX7219 · GitHub
<Pepelka> »RPi_SmartWatch_MAX7219 - Smart Watch with RaspberryPI, MAX7219, Matrix LED and Python«
<msev-> tole bi rd razširu
<msev-> zamenov stream pa tweakov obstoječe zadeve pa dodal še kaj novega
<CrazyLemon> msev- postman si zdownloadaj..tko boš lahko preveril kaj ti dejansko api klic vrne
<msev-> zj glede tega max7219 sem že našel kko reguliraš hitrost scrollanja texta, tko da to že znam
<msev-> a tist k odprem link CrazyLemon a ni to to kar mi vrne api
<CrazyLemon> msev- je ja..sam postman to lepo izpiše pa še dodatne možnosti imaš
<msev-> bom
<CrazyLemon> pa še zgodovino imaš
<msev-> ampak drgač si si en json viewer zlowdow
<msev-> pa mam ta tree pa to
<CrazyLemon> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/postman-rest-client/fdmmgilgnpjigdojojpjoooidkmcomcm
<Pepelka> Postman - REST Client - Chrome Web Store
<Pepelka> »Postman helps you be more efficient while working with APIs. Postman is a scratch-your-own-itch project. The need for it arose…«
<msev-> ok kul
<msev-> je dost bl pregledn ja
<msev-> kaj pa to zj pomen k so ene zadeve kukr podteme od drugih :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- pa tale python doc suck.. ne bo ti dosti pomagal :)
<CrazyLemon> msev- hm?
<msev-> temp = "Temp:%sC" % str(int(weather_json["main"]["temp"] - 273.15))
<msev-> npr kko pride do temp variable
<msev-> pač se more prebit čez ves ta stream
<msev-> al array al kko se mu reče
<msev-> kle ubistvu tut iz kelvina v celzij pretvarja
<msev-> se mi zdi
<CrazyLemon> msev- skopiraj url do apija ker ne vem čez kaj bi se rad prebit
<CrazyLemon> in ja..temperatura ni v °C
<msev-> loh tut tko nastavš v linku da je :D
<msev-> CrazyLemon, a pol dam najprej link po katerem je ta njegova koda narjena
<CrazyLemon> msev- dej tisti link k tebi rabi :)
<msev-> sam pr tistmu bo ful za spremenit v obstoječi kodi :D
<msev-> a maš cajt :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- jah..enkrat boš to mogu narest
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti pomaga če se boš zdaj s tem igral
<CrazyLemon> če boš spet vse spremenil :)
<msev-> :)
<msev-> friendlylemon
<CrazyLemon> go baby steps.. recimo da ti izpiše vreme za Ljubljano
<msev-> http://api.openweathermap.org/data/2.5/weather?q=Kranj,si&appid=2de143494c0b295cca9337e1e96b00e0
<CrazyLemon> in nato razvijaj od tam naprej
<msev-> ups tale je osnovn
<msev-> pač trenutn vreme
<CrazyLemon> msev- sej kul..sej to ti tudi rabi
<CrazyLemon> dodaj Å¡e &unit=metric
<msev-> http://api.openweathermap.org/data/2.5/forecast?q=Lisbon&units=metrics&mode=json&appid=2de143494c0b295cca9337e1e96b00e0 ta je pa forecast
<msev-> k bi pomoje js uporabu
<msev-> dang moram it :(
<CrazyLemon> units*
<msev-> brb
<CrazyLemon> ajde
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> zdej morm tko k pianisti predn zacnejo
<idioterna> prste popokat
<idioterna> sam sm ze pozabu o cem ste se vceri kregal tko da mi ni treba
<anny_> lahko začneš z novo temo
<idioterna> ja kr happy sm
<idioterna> ne bo se mi treba porocit
<anny_> to je pa nekaj nenavadnega
<anny_> da si ti hepi
<idioterna> aja ne jsm skos happy
<idioterna> sam to ne pomen da mi je vseen za vse k niso
<anny_> priporočam obisk kakega terapevta zaradi nakopičene jeze in užaljenosti
<idioterna> zakaj bi bil jezen pa uzaljen
<anny_> čir na želodcu boš fasal
<idioterna> sej nism js tist k ni dobr premislu reci
<anny_> tvoji problemi me ne zanimajo
<anny_> to je bil samo prijateljski nasvet
<idioterna> sej nimam problemov
<idioterna> no, mam
<idioterna> zdele sm bil kr pod hudim stresom pred novim letom
<idioterna> moral sm se odloct med tremi precej razlicnimi scenariji, k majo ful posledic
<napsy> :)
<idioterna> no, sej te ne zanima
<idioterna> zdej je ze mim to tko da nism vec pod stresom
<anny_> če je bilo to zapoznelo opravičilo, si prepozen
<idioterna> opravicilo za kaj?
<anny_> aja...pozabi
<idioterna> nism preprican, da bi se moral komurkoli opravicit za karkoli
<anny_> Å¡e enkrat...pozabi
<idioterna> nimam namena pozabit
<idioterna> zdej vem, da se tebi tvoja verska custva zdijo pomembnejsa od clovekovih pravic
<idioterna> tko da mam zlo drugacn odnos
<anny_> super
<anny_> pridruži se klubu
<idioterna> velik ljudi k so misll da sm prjazn pa smo se obcasno druzl zdej ne misli vec tega
<idioterna> ampak ko so izrazl svoja stalisca in jih niso znal argumentirat so se s tem pac izpostavl posledicam
<anny_> ti pregovor, da se več muh ujame na sladkor kot kis kaj pove?
<idioterna> integriteta je pomembnejsa
<idioterna> kot stari pregovori
<anny_> ljudje so poleg razuma tudi čustvena in nezavedna bitja
<idioterna> in ideja, da je treba ljudi zatirat, da drugi ljudje ne bodo uzaljeni, ker se druzba prehitro spreminja na bolje, je slaba.
<idioterna> ja, nic hudega
<idioterna> saj nihce ne pravi, da je s tem kaj narobe
<idioterna> samo posledice njihovih dejanj niso custvene in nezavedne, ampak skrajno resnicne in trde
<idioterna> in z njimi se je treba soocit
<anny_> če ni nič narobe, potem pa ok :)
<anny_> če si sam sebi dovolj, je tudi ok
<idioterna> jaz sicer temu recem, da gre za slaboumne ljudi oziroma, kadar nimam casa toliko tipkat napisem, da so idioti.
<idioterna> eni ljudje so sicer uzaljeni, ampak nic hudega
<anny_> ponavljaš se kot stara plošča
<anny_> že včeraj sem rekla, da naredi remake
<idioterna> nima smisla
<idioterna> dokler niso vsi enakopravni, je to plosco treba vrtet
<idioterna> to je moja dolznost, ki izhaja iz vrednot unije, v kateri zivim
<anny_> ti kr
<anny_> lahko se vrti v prazno, nobenega ne moti
<idioterna> js vem da si prevec inteligentna, da bi verjela sama sebi
<idioterna> da te custva izdajo pa tudi ni nic neobicajnega
<idioterna> prej ali slej se bo treba soocit s tem
<anny_> toliko inteligentna, da ravnam v sladu s svojimi prepričanji
<anny_> kot ti
<idioterna> ja, samo tvoja prepricanja ne temeljijo na dejstvih
<anny_> in s toliko integritete
<idioterna> no, to je laz
<idioterna> nekatera tvoja prepricanja ne temeljijo na dejstvih
<anny_> franky my dear....I don't give a damn :)
<idioterna> vem ja
<idioterna> sej to ni blo vprasanje
<idioterna> if you did, you'd change
<anny_> spreminjanje mnenja je posledica osebnega razvoja
<idioterna> ja
<anny_> mogoče se bo zgodilo, mogoče ne
<idioterna> temu se sicer rece tudi "logicen premislek"
<anny_> s tvojim pristopom do drugače mislečih pa nikoli
<idioterna> recimo mene so naucili veliko reci o titu in jugoslaviji in kako moram oboje ljubiti, pa sem moral pozreti custva, ko sem bil soocen z dejstvi
<idioterna> aja to se pa motis
<idioterna> moj pristop je skrajno ucinkovit
<anny_> koliko ljudi si prepričal, da so volili za?
<idioterna> 200.000
<idioterna> kar je bistveno vec kot je gejev pri nas
<anny_> prvooosebno?
<anny_> haha
<yang> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=5dd_1451365506
<Pepelka> LiveLeak.com - Aggressive Gaystapo Militant Terrorists Now Fining Heterosexuals if They don't Call Them Tranny Names
<Pepelka> »As if homosexuals aren't refusing to just live and let enough already with their aggressive, offensive, fascist hate attacks on people for refusing to convert to their fiery brand of Homo-Shari«
<anny_> če kaj poznam človeško psiho si jih cel kup odvrnil ali celo prepričal v nasprotno
<idioterna> ja vsi ki so sli volit so brali irc log od #ubuntu-si
<anny_> ni važno
<idioterna> to sicer ni res
<anny_> grem delat
<anny_> temu angleži rečejo pretepanje mrtvega konja
<idioterna> ker vsi, ki bi jih jaz lahko preprical v nasprotno, so ze itak bili prepricani, da morajo volit proti
<anny_> hm...50 volilcev s katerimi sem bila v stiku je Å¡e oklevalo
<idioterna> ne, niso oklevali
<anny_> bili so zmedeni od lajanja po medijih
<idioterna> ne, tudi to ni res
<anny_> ko jim nekdo prijazno prisluhne...so se zagovorili
<idioterna> bili so zmedeni, ker se jim ni ljubilo pozanimat o nicemer
<anny_> whatever
<anny_> grem
<idioterna> srecno
<anny_> tisto o tem, da si poišči pomoč sem mislila resno
<napsy> no no
<zdobbie> sej sem tu
<idioterna> zdobbie: hvala ampak
<idioterna> bova zvecer, k bo se CrazyLemon
<zdobbie> twas a joke
<zdobbie> men se ne da vec
<zdobbie> vcerej je vpila, kok tezko ji je kot zenski
<zdobbie> da nima enakih moznosti kot moski
<msev-> CrazyLemon, a maš še cajt :D
<zdobbie> seveda
<idioterna> aja to je rekla?
<idioterna> zdobbie: ja ampak vseen bom rabu pomoc
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> those checkpoints aren't going to check themselves
<idioterna> aja, for more progressive social debate
<idioterna> http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2015/03/sex-and-disability/386866/
<Pepelka> Disabled and Fighting for a Sex Life - The Atlantic
<Pepelka> »How misperceptions about disability can prevent people with physical and cognitive impairments from being able to express their sexuality«
<idioterna> sicer je staro, sam nekak mi je ratal sele dons prebrat
<CrazyLemon> msev- shoot
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.razpisi.info/index?action=noticeinfo&id=7143,
<Pepelka> Razpisi.info
<Pepelka> »Vsi evropski, nacionalni in regionalni razpisi za NVO na enem mestu. Letno objavimo več kot 1000 razpisov in informacij o različnih virih financiranja.«
<lynxlynxlynx> err
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/01/06/30_million_servers_log_poem/
<Pepelka> 'Wipe everything clean ... Join us ...' Creepy poem turns up in logs of 30 million-ish servers • The Register
<Pepelka> »Playful hackers send message to world + dog«
<msev-> serpav
<msev-> kko pol js ta json array berem in kko ga parsam
<msev-> http://api.openweathermap.org/data/2.5/forecast?q=Lisbon&units=metrics&mode=json&appid=2de143494c0b295cca9337e1e96b00e0
<msev-> recimo da mam tega odprtga
<msev-> v postmanu
<msev-> pa pretty naštiman za brat
<msev-> pa kle parsat notr https://github.com/jonatasfreitasv/RPi_SmartWatch_MAX7219/blob/master/smart_watch.py
<Pepelka> RPi_SmartWatch_MAX7219/smart_watch.py at master · jonatasfreitasv/RPi_SmartWatch_MAX7219 · GitHub
<Pepelka> »RPi_SmartWatch_MAX7219 - Smart Watch with RaspberryPI, MAX7219, Matrix LED and Python«
<CrazyLemon> msev- for i in weather_json["list"]
<CrazyLemon> prebereš kar želiš
<msev-> seprav to bere pod listom
<msev-> ka pa pol naprej
<msev-> mah nikol se ne bom nauču tole :(
<msev-> a mi kdo skodira :D
<msev-> plz
<CrazyLemon> msev- koliko vrstični zaslon pa imaš? :)
<msev-> mnogovrstični
<msev-> aja ne
<msev-> pač scrolla se
<msev-> ta max7219
<msev-> pač scrolla levo desno
<CrazyLemon> msev- in kaj vse bi rad vključil v napoved?
<CrazyLemon> ker you know..KISS :)
<CrazyLemon> to kar delaš bo pretty messy
<CrazyLemon> in če se ves čas scrolla.. ko boš bral ne boš vedel kaj bereš dokler ne pride napoved/datum za naslednji dan :D
<msev-> seprav zle je mesto, trenutna temperatura, trenutna oblačnost, trenutna vlažnost, opis vremena pa čas....no js bi mel pa vse to plus opis vremena za naslednji dan, opis vremena za še naslednji dan, temp. za naslednji dan, temp. za še naslednji dan
<CrazyLemon> za koliko dni?
<msev-> 2 dni
<CrazyLemon> pol ne rabiš for zanke
<CrazyLemon> ampak bereš tomorrowTemp = weather_json["list"][0]["temp"
<CrazyLemon> +]
<CrazyLemon> in podobno
<CrazyLemon> ampak lunch..tko da brb
<msev-> dobr tek
<msev-> :)
<CrazyLemon> igraj se mal..sej sintaksa je straight forward..to kar piše v apiju dodaš v ["bla"] če je prvi element je [0] ipd
<CrazyLemon> pa printaj
<CrazyLemon> lots of prints :)
<msev-> sj lih sintaksa me jebe
<msev-> bova pol kšno vajo nardila
<msev-> :D
<msev-> pomoje mi ratuje
<msev-> bom ti pa dal pol prevert
<msev-> spet mam nov vprašane
<msev-> :D
<dz0ny> no q detected
<CrazyLemon> msev- pomaga če ga kr postaviš in ne upaš na to da te bo nekdo prosil za vprašanje :)
<msev-> evo zj mi je neki ratal bom poslov v pregled
<msev-> http://pastebin.com/X5vZ2rrP
<Pepelka> [Python] #!/usr/bin/env python # -*- coding: utf-8 -*- # # RPi_SmartWatch_MAX7219 # Crea - Pastebin.com
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu 16.04 Alpha 1 Is Now Available for Testing  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/l910CZaeQu4/ubuntu-16-04-xenial-xerus-alpha-1
<msev-> sam zanemarta weathernext tempnext weatherother tempother k na to se bo nanašal moj vprašanje
<CrazyLemon> msev- in kako si ti to testiral?
<msev-> nism
<msev-> sam sintakso sm sledil
<CrazyLemon> msev- vem ja :)
<msev-> če nimam pi-ja no
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- sej ne rabiš
<CrazyLemon> zakomentiraj tisti del za PI
<CrazyLemon> pa uporabi print
<CrazyLemon> pa boš videl a sploh izpiše tisti podatek
<CrazyLemon> ki ga želiš
<msev-> bom pol zaenkrat Å¡e nevem :D
<msev-> moram te prašat naprej no
<CrazyLemon> msev- pa tist kelvin pa to ne rabiš
<msev-> uglavnm
<CrazyLemon> ker imaš units=metric
<msev-> kko bi pol za nasledn dan naredu
<CrazyLemon> ni metrics..ampak metric..typo imaš
<msev-> ker maš pod listom
<msev-> več the oklepajčkov scena
<msev-> k se ti ponavlajo podatki
<msev-> glede na urni interval
<msev-> in se pol dt in dt_txt spreminja
<CrazyLemon> msev- lej.. https://gist.github.com/CrazyLemon/dd65100c0eb7dfec2edb
<Pepelka> current weather for Kranj · GitHub
<CrazyLemon> tole lahko preprosto zalaufaš v terminalu kot python blabla.py
<msev-> ok tnx
<msev-> sam to maš ti zj za current weather
<msev-> ne za forecast
<CrazyLemon> msev- ja
<jabuk> M 1.6 > 6.km SZ od MEDVOD @06/01/2016 15:47:35  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.18+N,+14.38+E
<msev-> bom to mel za muštr za moje
<msev-> hvala
<dz0ny> strange python delay 0.2
<msev-> tist delay je za max7219
<msev-> k default je 0.05
<msev-> sam loh da je , to nevem
<msev-> moram prevert
<msev-> k scrolla text
<dz0ny> it is :D
<dz0ny> al pa =
<dz0ny> delay=0.2
<msev-> aja lol
<msev-> aha vidm res nerabm kelvina pretvarjat
<msev-> če dam metric
<msev-> nice
<msev-> :D
<dz0ny> https://tmp35.tmpnb.org/user/akKG02DoeSbE/notebooks/btw.ipynb#
<Pepelka> IPython Notebook
<dz0ny> fyi
<dz0ny> tle se lahko igraš
<msev-> piše da je narobe ane
<msev-> :D
<dz0ny> refresh
<dz0ny> did not save
<msev-> o zakon
<msev-> it worx
<msev-> u da baus
<dz0ny> em un gumb za ply moraš stisnit
<dz0ny> btw
<msev-> sj sm
<dz0ny> all pa cell run
<dz0ny> pa cell zbrat
<dz0ny> blok klikneš k je koda not
<dz0ny> pa play
 * dz0ny off
<msev-> hmm
<msev-> men že avtomatsko spodj pokaže
<msev-> nč ne rabm prtisnt
<msev-> CrazyLemon, a ti pastnem json array za forecast
<msev-> al samo link da odpreš v postmanu
<CrazyLemon> msev- ga že mam
<msev-> no tole me zanima kko se premikat v različne oklepaje glede cajta
<msev-> da maš pač za čez 3 ure kr vzameš za current
<msev-> pa za čez 24ur pa za čez 48 ur
<CrazyLemon> za current ni problem ker vzameš kr ["list"][0]["weather"]["description"]
<CrazyLemon> sam za naslednji dan pa moraš primerjat datum
<CrazyLemon> ker če je current 00:00 ti bo napoved za naslednji dan 00:00
<CrazyLemon> kar ti ne pomaga preveč :)
<msev-> al pa main
<msev-> pa ne razumem zakaj je 0 vmes
<msev-> a ni takoj za listom že weather
<msev-> čak sam neki
<CrazyLemon> msev- ker je to prvi element
<CrazyLemon> moraš dat [0]
<msev-> ["list"][0]["weather"][0]["description"]
<CrazyLemon> če želiš drugi element v listu daš [1]
<msev-> a je tkole uredu
<msev-> ker je za weather [ pa Å¡e {
<msev-> tko k za listom
<CrazyLemon> msev- ne..ker weather v trenutnem dt je samo eden
<CrazyLemon> in ne rabiš [0]
<msev-> Å¡it spet ne dojamem sintakse :(
<msev-> pol sm narobe tm vse napisal
<msev-> :(
<CrazyLemon> če bi bilo večkrat weather [ { bla bla, } ], weather [ { bla more bla } ]
<CrazyLemon> znotraj dt
<CrazyLemon> potem bi mogu dat tko kot si napisal ja
<CrazyLemon> ampak v tem primeru je pa sam en weather [{}]
<CrazyLemon> list pa ima več dt-jev zato rabiš povedat [0] ali pa it čez vse z zanko
<msev-> aha
<msev-> nekak razumem
<msev-> ampak nevem zakaj se nanašaš na dt
<msev-> a pol s to [0] izbereš prvi oklepaj v listu
<msev-> prvi tale {}
<msev-> a grem pol lahko z [1] za naslednjega
<CrazyLemon> msev- jp
<msev-> za naslednji oklepaj z drugim dt-jem
<CrazyLemon> ja
<msev-> niiiice
<msev-> pol če je to na 3 ure
<CrazyLemon> ampak to tukaj ne pride v poštev.. ker je v 3 urnih inkrementih
<msev-> pa tapru je že uzet kot current
<msev-> loh pol dam [7] za 24 ur?
<CrazyLemon> msev- ja
<CrazyLemon> ampak like i said..ne bo ravno prav :)
<msev-> zakaj ne :(
<CrazyLemon> ker kaj ti pomaga napoved če je napoved za jutri ob 00:00
<CrazyLemon> :)
<msev-> aja ja pol pa drugo cifro uporabm
<CrazyLemon> vzameš napoved ki je ob 15:00 ali 12:00
<CrazyLemon> msev- tudi ne bo šlo :D boš mogu it z for zanko čez vse
<CrazyLemon> in nato pa prebrat trenutni datum
<CrazyLemon> in nato it do naslednjega datuma do 15:00 oz. 12:00
<CrazyLemon> tko da ja.. boš mogu primerjat datume med sabo :)
<msev-> shizzledizzle stvar se zakompliciruje
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- mhm :)
<msev-> a me boste držal za rokco :D
<msev-> along the way
<msev-> .D
<msev-> CrazyLemon, a s for zanko čez variable?
<msev-> vse
<CrazyLemon> msev- čez list ja :) for i in forecast_url["list"]["dt"]    print i["dt_txt"]
<CrazyLemon> smth like that :)
<msev-> sam list je v vsaki variabli
<CrazyLemon> am.. tam je brez ["dt"]
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: si gledu Sicario?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie yes
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: she's one of us!
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie she's hot
<zdobbie> that also
<msev-> nedojamem ampak nebom zle težiu sm že dost dons
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: but she has a bike
<msev-> nadaljujemo drugič :D
<zdobbie> na balkonu
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie pics
<CrazyLemon> msev- kaj ne dojameš
<msev-> čist nč
<msev-> bom zj najprej prebral od for zanke
<CrazyLemon> msev- jah to je zato ker ne printaš in ne veš kaj ti kaj izpiše
<CrazyLemon> msev- a veš kako dela for zanka?
<msev-> sj mi je dz0ny prej naštimov da je sprinkal
<msev-> nevem Å¡e :)
<msev-> moram prebraz
<CrazyLemon> msev- ne..tisto je trenutno vreme
<CrazyLemon> pri tistem ti ne pomaga for zanka
<msev-> js sam za if else poznam :D
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: http://i.imgur.com/qo83yds.jpg
<CrazyLemon> msev- for je preprosta zadeva.. preprost način da greš čez vse elemente v določenem seznamu
<CrazyLemon> v tvojem primeru je seznam list
<CrazyLemon> in elementi so dt
<msev-> kul
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie no boobs no nothing..meh
<CrazyLemon> msev- torej.. i je najprej 0 in zato bereš tisto kar je v ["list"][0]["dt"]
<CrazyLemon> ko se vse prebere se i poveča za 1
<CrazyLemon> in gre v ["list"][1]["dt"]
<CrazyLemon> in prebere tisto.. in tako naprej dokler se ne zaključi seznam
<msev-> ok
<msev-> ti si zelo pametna limona
<CrazyLemon> bl razumljiva sintaksa bi bila for(int i=0; i <= seznam.length; i++)    torej greš od prvega elementa - torej 0
<CrazyLemon> in povečaš i za 1 (i++)
<CrazyLemon> dokler ne prideš do konca seznama (seznam.length)
<CrazyLemon> msev- to je zelo zelo basic :)
<CrazyLemon> msev- a imaš še vedno odprt tist dz0nyjev link?
<CrazyLemon> vidim da imaš ker si vse pobrisal :D
<msev-> ja :(
<msev-> čak
<msev-> sm shranu
<msev-> evo sm dal nazaj
<msev-> neki sm zajebov zj ne laufa
<msev-> meh
<msev-> rage quit
<msev-> :D
<pitastrudl> krompir!
<CrazyLemon> msev- a spremljaš? :)
<msev-> bom pogledov
<msev-> neki si popravu da spet dela
<msev-> :D
<msev-> zj vidm da na povno neki dodajaš
<msev-> :D
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- ja.. zdaj poglej
<msev-> nek error je Å¡e
<CrazyLemon> msev- nope..refresh
<msev-> TypeError
<msev-> aha zj pa ni več
<msev-> dob
<msev-> r
<CrazyLemon> msev- no zdaj si poglej for
<msev-> printa datum
<msev-> nek mora bit msev variabla ane
<msev-> al pa ne
<CrazyLemon> msev- ne..to sm napisal tko da vidiš da lahko tam daš tudi for krompir in ["list"]
<CrazyLemon> je čisto vseeno
<CrazyLemon> to je pač trenutno prebrani element
<CrazyLemon> iz seznama
<msev-> sam mal da se mal zberem
<CrazyLemon> in kot vidiš.. ta element ko konča z branjem gre na naslednjega in tako naprej
<CrazyLemon> v tem primeru izpiše temperaturo trenutnega elementa in datum ter uro
<msev-> aha
<msev-> dojamem
<msev-> končno dojamem
<CrazyLemon> nato se indeks poveča in greš na naslednji element
<msev-> sam vseen ne dojamem za uro :(
<CrazyLemon> indeks = položaj v seznamu
<CrazyLemon> msev- kaj pa imaš dojet za uro?
<msev-> ja da je interval tak kot bi ga želel
<CrazyLemon> msev- pa tukaj tudi vidiš kako ni pametno da je trenutno prvi element enak trenutni napovedi
<CrazyLemon> ker vidiš kakšna je razlika v napovedi
<CrazyLemon> tebi kaže forecast za 18:00
<CrazyLemon> in takrat bo -2.7
<CrazyLemon> trenutno pa je 0.1
<CrazyLemon> 0.21*
<msev-> a pol predlagaš da dodam še en url fetching
<msev-> da mam za weather posebi pa za forecast posebi
<CrazyLemon> msev- tako kot sm naredu ja :)
<msev-> aaa vidm
<msev-> lepa
<msev-> :D
<msev-> pol za current pustim vse tko kt je un naredu
<CrazyLemon> msev- na koliko časa pa se ti predvideval da ti se osvežijo podatki?
<msev-> za forecast pa ta for loop
<msev-> nevem na kok časa
<msev-> 1 uro?
<CrazyLemon> msev- jah ne vem js :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- FYI
<CrazyLemon> mater sva neumna..oba :)
<CrazyLemon> ker ne znava brat API docs :)
<CrazyLemon> http://openweathermap.org/forecast16
<Pepelka> forecast16
<Pepelka> »Current weather conditions in cities for world wide«
<CrazyLemon> tule je lepo po dnevih
<CrazyLemon> in daš da ti izpiše samo za dva dni
<CrazyLemon> in ne rabiš primerjat ne datumov ne nič
<CrazyLemon> samo izpišeš kar želiš :)
<msev-> najs
<msev-> a pol ne rabm for zanke
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- čaki da preverim kaj vrne tale forecast
<msev-> isto je dt
<msev-> pa ta Å¡it
<CrazyLemon> msev- na pvt imaš link za daily
<CrazyLemon> z api keyjem
<CrazyLemon> nevem če je to tvoj api key zato si dobil na pvt link
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> torej..prvi dt oziroma ["list"][0] je današnji datum
<CrazyLemon> ["list"][1] je za jutri
<msev-> a pol sam tko
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> [2] za pojutrišnjem
<msev-> lepa
<CrazyLemon> msev- jp
<CrazyLemon> msev- tvoja naloga.. zbriši for zanko
<msev-> a za description tut ni problema pol?
<CrazyLemon> uporabi forecast_json in izpiši vreme za jutri in pojutrišnjem
<msev-> ok I'll try
<CrazyLemon> pa ne pozabi tistega apija prilagodit da je tak kot mora bit za daily forecast
<CrazyLemon> :)
<msev-> jp
<msev-> give me some minutes :)
<CrazyLemon> msev- kr tyt :)
<msev-> a kr na jupyteru nardim
<CrazyLemon> msev- karkoli ti je lažje..local ali pa tisto
<CrazyLemon> čist vseeno je
<msev-> hmm
<msev-> a moram oba zj met
<msev-> weather pa forecast
<msev-> a sam forecast
<msev-> k če ne pol spet nevem :D
<msev-> k moram Å¡e forecast_url dodat
<msev-> pa pol nevem kko ga tie-am in v forecast in ne v current weather
<msev-> evo
<msev-> CrazyLemon,
<msev-> tm nakonc sm neki s printom zafrknu
<msev-> neki failam
<msev-> evo zj ni napak
<msev-> je pa pyhton interpretter busy
<msev-> grem skoke mal gledat
<CrazyLemon> aja fak..skoki so
<zdobbie> uskoki!!?!?!
<CrazyLemon> wat
<jabuk> http://a.kym-cdn.com/assets/blank-b3f96f160b75b1b49b426754ba188fe8.gif
<msev-> evo prevc spet deklasiral
<CrazyLemon> ma car..totalni
<CrazyLemon> http://www.enaa.com/enovice/danesNizjeCene_neregistrirani_06012016/index.html  če koga zanima
<Pepelka> Danes ni�je cene
<zdobersek> aja
<zdobersek> sem mislu, da Rift prodajajo
<idioterna> tole sm dons nazijom pokazu
<idioterna> pa se jih ne dotakne
<msev-> CrazyLemon, a uredu zgleda
<msev-> tist python scena
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBYZmrwQZyA
<Pepelka> The Rulebook - YouTube
<idioterna> aha pise mi blocked worldwide
<zdobersek> This video contains content from FOX, who has blocked it on copyright grounds.
<idioterna> pity
<CrazyLemon> pero wins another one!!
<zdobbie> hva zj
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> okol 8h?
<CrazyLemon> sounds fine to me
<zdobbie> k
<dz0ny> btw netflix je na voljo v sloveniji
<dz0ny> za 7€
<CrazyLemon> link us
<dz0ny> netflix.com
<dz0ny> https://www.netflix.com/getstarted?locale=en-SI
<Pepelka> Netflix – Serien online ansehen, Filme online ansehen
<CrazyLemon> lažeš!!
<CrazyLemon> 7.99!
<dz0ny> :D
<zdobbie> right!
<zdobbie> za 8EUR sploh 720p ne dobis?
<CrazyLemon> first month free.. a lahk po prvem mescu skenslaš?
<dz0ny> kadarkol vmes
<zdobbie> https://www.netflix.com/nl-en/
<Pepelka> Netflix - Watch TV Shows Online, Watch Movies Online
<zdobbie> za 8EUR sploh 720p ne dobis?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ne!
<zdobbie> kva?
<CrazyLemon> ne dobiš hd!
<CrazyLemon> sj piše !
<zdobbie> ... zakaj ne?
<zdobbie> what is this? 2008?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie because.. še ene igrice ne shendlaš kako boš 720p video
<CrazyLemon> question
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa je sploh takega na netflixu?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobbie> beasts of no nation
<zdobbie> house of cards
<CrazyLemon> kje lahko prečekiram library brez da se prijavim
<zdobbie> orange is the new black
<zdobbie> lolololol
<zdobbie> a ne gledas ti lih tega?
<CrazyLemon> ok..orange je edino kul
<CrazyLemon> ampak to sm že vse gledal
<CrazyLemon> nove sezone pa ni
<zdobbie> netflix ma tko dost stvari
<zdobbie> but bring your own chill
<CrazyLemon> new girl? brooklyn 99? limitless?
<CrazyLemon> meh 50 char limit je
<zdobbie> nimajo oni prostora za tak srot
<CrazyLemon> wtf netflix
<dz0ny> tist je vse comcast :D
<dz0ny> nauš tistega videl tam :D
 * CrazyLemon nastavi reminder "Cancel netflix" @ 4.2.2016
<pitastrudl> ej CrazyLemon
<pitastrudl> a si za en netflix and chill
<CrazyLemon> ej pitastrudl
<CrazyLemon> chilly con carne..si por favor
<pitastrudl> ok
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Moxie Raia - How To Feel. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYdnDuuoubk
<pitastrudl> how do you do that
<pitastrudl> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Moxie Raia - How To Feel. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYdnDuuoubk
<pitastrudl> wat
<pitastrudl> .help
 * pitastrudl ugrizne v jabuk 
<pitastrudl> lmao
<pitastrudl> dz0ny mislm da je jabuk zgnil
<pitastrudl> rip in peperonis
<dz0ny> .help
<dz0ny> ironicno da si sebe ugriznu :D
<CrazyLemon> zakaj je pa zdj crknu?
<CrazyLemon> something is fishy
<CrazyLemon> .imdb
<CrazyLemon> .imdb something
<jabuk> There's Something About Mary |15 Jul 1998 119 min| Comedy, Romance
<jabuk> A man gets a chance to meet up with his dream girl from highschool, even though his date with her back then was a complete disaster.
<jabuk> IMDB:7.1/10 (237,616 glasov) | Tomato: N/A/10 N/A reviews (users: 3.2/5 1072 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0129387
<CrazyLemon> .yt something
<jabuk> [MV] GIRL'S DAY(걸스데이) _ Something(썸씽) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JO7qQ7peKeM
 * dz0ny ugrizne jabuk
<dz0ny> v logu ni nic
<dz0ny> :D
<msev-> ej a btw jupyter je kj ugodn :D
<msev-> a sm prov napisov a narobe
<pitastrudl> wat
<pitastrudl> .help
<pitastrudl> hahaha :D
<msev-> lol
<pitastrudl> found it!
<pitastrudl> dz0ny^^
<CrazyLemon> msev- dej link
<msev-> https://tmp35.tmpnb.org/user/akKG02DoeSbE/notebooks/btw.ipynb#
<Pepelka> IPython Notebook
<CrazyLemon> msev- a ti kj dela kle?
<CrazyLemon> ker meni ne :D
<msev-> ne nč mi ne dela
<msev-> sam tko na splošno če je kul :D
<msev-> hehe
<CrazyLemon> msev- na splošno ne :D ker je shitload errorjev :D
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi trenutnega vremena nimaš! :)
<msev-> čak zj na nov delam oboje skp
<lynxlynxlynx> a si ziher, da je pravi url? ker to ti pravi napaka
<msev-> zj k je prevc zmagal
<CrazyLemon> ne ni
<CrazyLemon> forecast/ manjka
<CrazyLemon> lynx good catch
<msev-> kje
<msev-> ne daily je prov
<CrazyLemon> msev- pred daily
<CrazyLemon> daš forecast/
<msev-> za 16 dnevni
<msev-> aja
<msev-> oops
<CrazyLemon> pa manjka ti cnt=3
<msev-> i'm retarded
<lynxlynxlynx> ves un Å¡morn prej je samo backtrace do dejanske izjeme/napake
<msev-> zj je pa busy
<CrazyLemon> msev- to samo pomeni da izpisuje napake
<CrazyLemon> in da rabi en čas da vse izpiše
<msev-> lol
<CrazyLemon> :P
<msev-> same napake
<CrazyLemon> tale notebook je crap..ni realtime
<msev-> spet mam ful napak nevem kaj je fora
<lynxlynxlynx> link?
<CrazyLemon> pri meni je Å¡e vedno tastara povezava
<CrazyLemon> msev- zato je to najboljše počet na localhostu :)
<msev-> pismo
<msev-> spet je tastar
<msev-> pr men tut
<msev-> bom poizkusu Å¡e enkrat popravt
<CrazyLemon> msev- a si shranil sploh zadevo? :)
<CrazyLemon> file -> save and checkpoint
<msev-> bom
<msev-> evo
<msev-> zj sm
<msev-> a dam reload kernel
<dz0ny> joj
<msev-> busy je nekje so napake
<dz0ny> fantje
<dz0ny> remote je disabled na tem service
<msev-> aja a pol nemorm do kje sploh
<dz0ny> ja
<dz0ny> zato sem dal tist json not
<dz0ny> :D
<msev-> a zgleda "koda" uredu :)
<CrazyLemon> aja pa res
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- delno :)
<msev-> no zj bom napisal z obema variantama skupaj pa bosta pol povedala če je kul
<msev-> bom dal kr na pastebin pomoje
<CrazyLemon> msev- you do that..bomo primerjali pol !
<msev-> great
<CrazyLemon> msev- http://pastebin.com/DGdSh4fF tak izpis pričakujemo!
<Pepelka> $ python smart_watch.py Trenutno vreme: Kranj -0.34°C light snow 10 - Pastebin.com
<msev-> lepa limona ti si pro
<CrazyLemon> ja..če kaj znam narest je to lep izpis!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<dz0ny> msev-: refresh
<dz0ny> tko se to dela
<CrazyLemon> to je že advanced printing skills!
<msev-> dz0ny, js neke errorje vidm
<CrazyLemon> ja..js tudi :p
<msev-> na jupyteru
<msev-> tko mislm da mam bom pastebinov
<dz0ny> refresh!!!
<msev-> sky is clear pa degree sign
<msev-> cool
<msev-> very clean
<msev-> much short
<msev-> such code
<msev-> http://pastebin.com/6PWDVsTH - a mi pliz pomagate pejstn kle še kšn dodatne besede notr da bo lepš končn output
<Pepelka> [Python] #!/usr/bin/env python # -*- coding: utf-8 -*- # # RPi_SmartWatch_MAX7219 # Crea - Pastebin.com
<msev-> recimo tole Trenutno vreme: pa Napoved: ..vrjetn device.show_message pa tm printnem notr ane
<msev-> al pa dodam variablo pa notr napišem to
<msev-> aha čak sj bom se potrudu
<msev-> pa probov dodat
<msev-> sj se spomnu zj kko bi mogoče šlo
<lynxlynxlynx> btw, a moraš kak urlclose klicat al zna sam / misnomer?
<msev-> nevem
<msev-> tkole http://pastebin.com/0i8J7jTk
<Pepelka> [Python] #!/usr/bin/env python # -*- coding: utf-8 -*- # # RPi_SmartWatch_MAX7219 # - Pastebin.com
<msev-> a bom printov uredu tkole
<dz0ny> uporabi format
<dz0ny> msev-: https://pyformat.info/
<dz0ny> vse lepo razloženo
<yang> https://i.imgur.com/yf3MW3P.gifv
<matjaz> omg
<msev-> a da ne bo repeticije al kko dz0ny
<matjaz> kako hitro se je ustavil prvi tovornjak
<idioterna> ce bi bil tist iz kombija na biciklu bi bil se ziv
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: zdobbie maybe soon
<msev-> a dz0ny hoče da lepšo kodo napišem a kko
<msev-> djte mi povedat če je tisto printanje ok
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/u7ygG6T.jpg
<CrazyLemon> msev- s tistim za RPI ne boš mogu čisto nič testirat
<idioterna> jsm u gaemu
<CrazyLemon> vse kar je za rpi zakomentiraj
<CrazyLemon> js pridem kmalu
<idioterna> siege hunt
<dz0ny> lol https://github.com/landondyer/kasm/blob/master/LICENSE
<Pepelka> kasm/LICENSE at master · landondyer/kasm · GitHub
<Pepelka> »kasm - Simple 6502 assembler«
<netkat> :D
<yang> mmmm https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPNdj7WCyGg&feature=youtu.be
<Pepelka> Citypark wishes you a happy 2016! - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Numerous trends in new fashion collections. Variety of worldwide brands. Fruits of modern technology. Unforgettable events. Beautiful moments at sinfully del...«
<idioterna> in to pejstne nekdo k skos jamra kko se sam trgovine gradijo
<idioterna> medtem k ljudje nimajo za burek
<msev-> CrazyLemon, a mi loh pliz pretvorš to python zadevo v kj testabilnega :D
<idioterna> ful je busy zdele
<msev-> :)
<yang> idioterna: v cityparku je vedno polno takih k nimajo za burek
<yang> tam ni recesije
<yang> ni vidt
<yang> pa nisem zarad cityparka pejstnil
<CrazyLemon> msev- lahk ti skopiram tist moj primer
<CrazyLemon> ki je brez rpi stuff
<CrazyLemon> msev- na pvt imas link
<idioterna> yang: zarad cesa pa
<yang> pogruntej
<idioterna> k bi rad nakupoval, pa nimas dnarja?
<upd> https://twitter.com/KimDotcom/status/684593989488492544
<Pepelka> Kim Dotcom auf Twitter: "What's worse? 1. North Korea just tested a hydrogen bomb. 2. Twitter will allow 10,000 character tweets."
<msev-> CrazyLemon, care-lemon :D, kko pol to zalaufam v ubuntuju npr
<msev-> :D
<msev-> odprem terminal pa napišem notr python test.py :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- jp
<CrazyLemon> python karkol.py
<msev-> ql
<msev-> a tole - degrees = u"\N{DEGREE SIGN}" k si dodal bo delal tut na PI-ju
<dz0ny> msev tist tvoj pi ne bo znal tistega zrisat :D
<msev-> dj no dzony :D
<msev-> to je čist izi more znat
<msev-> :D
<msev-> sj ne bom videa encode-ov
<msev-> :
<msev-> :D
<msev-> CrazyLemon, ti maš več podatkov k js
<msev-> še vlažnost pa veter pa nevem kaj še za napoved
<msev-> lepo
<msev-> moram poštudirat kko si naredu
<msev-> :=
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- vsi podatki ki so na voljo
<CrazyLemon> razn smeri vetra
<CrazyLemon> pa oblacnosti
<msev-> kul
<msev-> sam direkt v printu si delov to ane
<msev-> nisi posebj spremenljivke delov
<msev-> ampak kr direkt notr uno stvar
<msev-> kul
<msev-> ok time to get my own api-key :D
<yang> Tale mi je prilezel noter https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cetonia_aurata
<Pepelka> Cetonia aurata - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<idioterna> https://i.imgur.com/c8eWKrn.png
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opE9QnzXmp8&
<Pepelka> Heavy fighting breaks out in refugee camp - Å id - Serbian police vs kids from the middle east - YouTube
<Pepelka> »The fight has been recorded by coordinator of the commissariat for refugees Nemanja Božović https://www.facebook.com/sernemanja?fref=photo«
<zdobbie> INFIDEEEELLLSS
<zdobbie> najbolj lusno je, k en fant obkrozenemu policaju prnese sneg
<idioterna> mhm, that foreign culture
<CrazyLemon> msev- ja..vzameš vn iz printa pa daš v spremenljivko
<CrazyLemon> mene bl zanima da dela
<CrazyLemon> kot pa to da je rpi ready :D
<msev-> :)
<msev-> pol za variacijo teme bom probol i2c lcd support dodat namest tega max7219, sam to pol k bo omenjen set-up že delov :)
<msev-> poizkusu*
<msev-> tale degree sign me skrbi da ga driver za max7219 ne bo znov prikazat
<msev-> :D
<msev-> ej ker service pa uporablate za irc bot weather
<msev-> .kranj
<msev-> ups
<msev-> .vreme kranj
<msev-> al kko je že
<msev-> :D
<msev-> lahko noč carji! Mejte se! :D
<msev-> tnx vsem za pomoč :D
<pitastrudl> a kdo ve zakaj mi to naredi http://i.imgur.com/0nO641s.png
<matjaz> narekovaji
<pitastrudl> ohhhhhhhhhhhhh
<pitastrudl> ಠ_ಠ
<pitastrudl> (╯°□°)╯︵ ┻━┻
<CrazyLemon> kaj je quassel-grep in zakaj je boljsi od navadnega grepa
<matjaz> :D
<pitastrudl> ker grepa skozi postgresql bazo
<pitastrudl> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<pitastrudl> search tool za bazo od quassla
<matjaz> vprašanje tukaj je, zakaj quassel in ne znc?!
<pitastrudl> sm začeu z quasslom pa mi je zaenkrat všeč oz še iščem boljše alternative
<pitastrudl> k ma tut dobr app
<matjaz> znc + znc-push + weechat + Atomic
<matjaz> to je proper setup
<pitastrudl> aha
<CrazyLemon> znc + whatever irc client pa je :)
<pitastrudl> hm
<matjaz> ubistvu aj
<matjaz> ja*
<matjaz> znc-push je tud zakon
<matjaz> direktno v Pushbullet letijo mentioni
<pitastrudl> to je fajn ja
<pitastrudl> sm isto meu za quassel
<pitastrudl> sam je bil slabo narjen pa mi je spamal
<pitastrudl> :c
<matjaz> ta je tko, da če si aktiven na kanalu v zadnjih petih minutah, ti ne pošlje notificationa
<pitastrudl> nice
<CrazyLemon> http://www.androidpolice.com/2016/01/06/netflix-goes-global-now-available-everywhere-except-china-north-korea-crimea-and-syria/
<Pepelka> Netflix Goes Global: Now Available Everywhere Except China, North Korea, Crimea, And Syria
<Pepelka> »This is HUGE. It might be the best news to come out of CES this year. Scratch that. It is the best news to come out of CES this year. Not just because it a... by Rita El Khoury in News«
<matjaz> že sprobal, katalog je malo ožji, ni to zame
<CrazyLemon> ni mi všeč vmesnik
<CrazyLemon> shitload of stuff
<CrazyLemon> in kako naj js vem kaj želim!?!?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<matjaz> + jest rabim podnapise, ki jih na Netflixu ni
<matjaz> CrazyLemon: sej ni treba teb vedt, sej oni vejo :D
<CrazyLemon> matjaz podnapise? why?
<matjaz> la familia
<matjaz> jest jih ne rabim, drugi jih
<CrazyLemon> o dio mio
<matjaz> sam sem kriv da sem Plex naštimal v dnevno, zdej pa vsi hočejo gleadt Arrow, Agents of SHIELD, Gotham etc
<matjaz> http://lppjevka.tumblr.com/
<Pepelka> LPP-job-LPP-home-LPP
<metalcamp> haha, una s krokarji je dobra
<CrazyLemon> .imdb the intern
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny meh
<CrazyLemon> thats the service we all love and admire!
<CrazyLemon> torej..zakaj si wat zbrisal :D
<pitastrudl> wat
<pitastrudl> WAT
<pitastrudl> .help
<pitastrudl> :-D
<pitastrudl> wat.gif
<CrazyLemon> wat is gone..long live .gif wat
<pitastrudl> rip
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 14.km  S od ZGORNJEGA JEZERSKEGA @06/01/2016 20:33:04  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.52+N,+14.46+E
<CrazyLemon> North Korea again
<pitastrudl> ja
<dz0ny> .imdb the intern
<jabuk> The Intern |25 Sep 2015 121 min| Comedy
<jabuk> 70-year-old widower Ben Whittaker has discovered that retirement isn't all it's cracked up to be. Seizing an opportunity to get back in the game, he becomes a senior intern at an online fashion site, founded and run by Jules Ostin.
<jabuk> IMDB:7.4/10 (24,784 glasov) | Tomato: 5.8/10 155 reviews (users: 3.9/5 34922 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2361509
<CrazyLemon> .gif wat
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/YEmR6PxPQmEa4/giphy.gif
<matjaz> .gif png
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/ZbBfCXR2YT99C/giphy.gif
<matjaz> lol :D
#ubuntu-si 2016-01-07
<upd> fucking netflix zdej sam Å¡e optiko rabim
<jabuk> M 2 > 7.km  V od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @07/01/2016 03:56:16  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.34+N,+14.52+E
<upd> help
<napsy> jutro
<upd> jou
<pitastrudl> lp
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 2.2°C @07.01.2016 6:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 90% jugovzhodnik 1.6 m/s (5.8 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:46:07, Kulminacija: 11:12:09, Sončni zahod: 15:38:11
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 52min 04s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> .napoved
<jabuk> Danes bo sprva delno jasno. Dopoldne bo po nekaterih nižinah megla ali nizka oblačnost. Popoldne se bo oblačnost od zahoda povečala, v višjih legah bo zapihal zahodni do jugozahodni veter.
<jabuk> Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 1 do 5, na Primorskem do 9 stopinj C.
<jabuk> Jutri  bo delno jasno, zjutraj bo po nižinah megla. Čez dan se bo pooblačilo, popoldne bo ponekod v južni Sloveniji rahlo deževalo.
<jabuk> Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo na severu do -10, drugod od -8 do -1, ob morju okoli 2,  najvišje dnevne od 0 do 5, na Primorskem do 10 stopinj C.
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> lp
<upd> lalala oil je na ceni iz leta 2003 Xd
<zdobersek> time to invade Iraq?
<CrazyLemon> i see sun! sun i tell you!
<msev-> wow
<msev-> jealous
<zdobersek> u tell wot m8
<msev-> da vidmo če me bo Martin Wimpress poignorirov :D
<msev-> sm ga pm-ov
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> i hope he's not a wimp!
<dz0ny> http://www.jide.com/en/remixos
<Pepelka> Remix OS
<Pepelka> »A PC experience unlike anything on Android. An Android experience unlike anything on a PC.«
<dz0ny> hm ubuntu je kr kernel 4.3 namestu
<CrazyLemon> a na XX?
<msev-> baje je ful buggy tale remix os
<msev-> tko like extra buggy
<msev-> CrazyLemon, I hope too
<dz0ny> baje je zunaj 40 stopinj
<dz0ny> has tried it, works lovely
<dz0ny> edino opengl je problem na apu :>
<dz0ny> dela pa na intel bp
<msev-> intel
<msev-> 'aja glede kernela govoriš
<zdobersek> 4.3 for days
<msev-> idioterna, a veš da sm že dobu od the z aliexpressa
<msev-> amaze :D
<msev-> to je blo pa res hitr
<idioterna> kul
<CrazyLemon> mogoče je bilo v EU skladišču
<CrazyLemon> works lovely..a je to tko kot 'zgleda simpatično'? :)
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon, maš kak rasbpi za prodat?
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl mam..koliko jih rabiš??
<pitastrudl> inb4 sarkazm
<pitastrudl> enga bi rabu
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl sorry..ne ukvarjam se s trgovino na drobno.. če rabiš 50 ok.. 1 not ok
<CrazyLemon> :P
<pitastrudl> :p
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: a rabs chromecast?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ne.. a rabiš ti?
<zdobbie> ne
 * CrazyLemon skomigne
<CrazyLemon> js rabim napajalnik za pc
<CrazyLemon> pa rabim nekoga da mi pelje servis na avto
<CrazyLemon> looooool
<CrazyLemon> servis na avto
<CrazyLemon> :D
<pitastrudl> servis na avto?
<CrazyLemon> avto na servis*
<zdobbie> it ain't a PC if it has an APU
<CrazyLemon> :D
<pitastrudl> a je mal hrcek se spotaknu
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> moja slovenscina je tut rip
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl brain fart al kako temu američani pravijo :D
<pitastrudl> whatever
<zdobbie> ur home go drunk
<pitastrudl> yeah something like that
<pitastrudl> fuck slovene, talk english mofo
<dz0ny> yep
<zdobbie> #ubuntu-sien
<CrazyLemon> /kickban zdobbie spam
<msev-> js bi tut rabu rpi
<msev-> :D
<msev-> evo lemon sta že 2
<msev-> 48 more to go
<msev-> :D
<msev-> super pa v unih vrečkah je k kao ščitjo pred statično elektriko idioterna
<msev-> tko da sam če dela pol jim pa lah damo 5 zvezdic
<msev-> :D
<msev-> sam zj morm pa še senzorje čakat
<msev-> od drugje
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 9.4°C @07.01.2016 10:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 73% jugovzhodnik 1.2 m/s (4.3 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:46:07, Kulminacija: 11:12:09, Sončni zahod: 15:38:11
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 52min 04s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> tis awesome..sonce pa prijetna temperatura
<CrazyLemon> lih za kolo..če le ne bi bilo toliko vode na cesti
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): -2°C @07.01.2016 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 97% jugozahodnik 1.1 m/s (4.0 km/h) megla
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:44:33, Kulminacija: 11:08:54, Sončni zahod: 15:33:14
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 48min 42s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> 10 C razlike
<yang> .napoved
<jabuk> Popoldne se bo oblačnost od zahoda povečala, v višjih legah bo zapihal zahodni do jugozahodni veter. Po nekaterih nižinah bo še megla ali nizka oblačnost.
<jabuk> Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 0 do 5, na Primorskem do 9 stopinj C.
<jabuk> Jutri  bo delno jasno, zjutraj bo po nižinah megla. Čez dan se bo pooblačilo, popoldne bo ponekod v južni Sloveniji rahlo deževalo.
<jabuk> Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo na severu do -10, drugod od -8 do 3, ob morju okoli 2,  najvišje dnevne od 0 do 5, na Primorskem do 10 stopinj C.
<zdobbie> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 1°C @07.01.2016 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 77%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:42:29, Kulminacija: 11:06:00, Sončni zahod: 15:29:32
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 47min 03s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> wat een degree!
<jabuk> M 1.8 > 10.km  V od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @07/01/2016 13:17:34  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.34+N,+14.55+E
<napsy> 	fmt.Printf("LOCKING STATE ...\n")
<napsy> eh
<napsy> http://xkcd.com/1626/
<Pepelka> xkcd: Judgment Day
<msev-> CrazyLemon, kje pa lahko vidm kodo od tega vašega vremenea
<msev-> kle na ircu
<dz0ny> napsy: lol
<dz0ny> println? :D
<napsy> ehh
<napsy> formatted ftw
<msev-> dz0ny, ke mate to kodo
<msev-> :D
<msev-> holy shit lejte kok tenk rob https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZdDiiduUsI
<Pepelka> Hisense Vidaa Mirror tablet with super-thin bezels - YouTube
<Pepelka> »http://liliputing.com/2016/01/hisense-vidaa-mirror-is-an-android-tablet-for-bezel-haters.html«
<dz0ny> msev-: github.com/ubuntu.si
<dz0ny> vse je tam
<msev-> folk djte mal naštet kere podcaste poslušate, če jih sploh :)..
<napsy> radio1 vcasih
<msev-> js poslušam od jupiter broadcastinga: LAS, LUP, techtalktoday,coderradio,pol od drugih ubuntu podcast, mintcast, pi podcast, pa winbeta :-O (ban hammer) :D
<dz0ny> 0 podcasts
<msev-> a marco k je wm od mate namizja, a je  NetWM compliant window
<msev->   manager?
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<msev-> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<msev-> .obeti
<jabuk> V soboto bo oblačno, na zahodu bodo padavine, ki se bodo v noči na nedeljo prehodno okrepile in zajele večji del Slovenije. Po nižinah bo deževalo. V nedeljo bo oblačno, predvsem na zahodu bodo občasno še padavine.
<msev-> :(
<msev-> .napoved
<jabuk> Popoldne se bo oblačnost od zahoda povečala, v višjih legah bo zapihal zahodni do jugozahodni veter. Po nekaterih nižinah bo še megla ali nizka oblačnost.
<jabuk> Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 0 do 5, na Primorskem do 9 stopinj C.
<jabuk> Jutri  bo delno jasno, zjutraj bo po nižinah megla. Čez dan se bo pooblačilo, popoldne bo ponekod v južni Sloveniji rahlo deževalo.
<jabuk> Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo na severu do -10, drugod od -8 do -3, ob morju okoli 2,  najvišje dnevne od 0 do 5, na Primorskem do 10 stopinj C.
<msev-> :D
<msev-> delno jasno zakon
<msev-> zanimiv podatke o potresih dobite tut v json obliki
<msev-> kul kul
<dz0ny> http://potresi.herokuapp.com/postaje.json
<dz0ny> http://potresi.herokuapp.com/potresi.json
<msev-> jp
<msev-> sm vidu
<msev-> gledam ke podatke jemljete
<dz0ny> arso
<dz0ny> html
<msev-> ja sam sončne vzhode pa temperature pa iz yahoo-ja ane
<dz0ny> nope tist se zračuna
<slax0r> le match
<slax0r> math*
<slax0r> ffs
<msev-> ja iz kje pol temperaturo pa vlažnost :D
<slax0r> msev-: zracuna se, glede na datum in uro se ve tocna pozicija sonca na nebu
<slax0r> vzames gostoto oblakov
<slax0r> razlicnih snovi v zraku
<slax0r> vrzes v formulo
<slax0r> voila, temperatura
<slax0r> :P
<msev-> ne me trollat no
<msev-> :D
<slax0r> mal pa lahku
<msev-> dobru
<msev-> a si z dalejnske
<msev-> :D
<msev-> tole za arsota po posameznih krajih zgleda res kompliciran
<msev-> pa pojma kako dobite te podatke
<msev-> sam useen mi deluje k da iz yahooja dobit temp. k so neke angleške besede notr :D
<slax0r> msev-: nisem :)
<CrazyLemon> msev- github.com/ubuntu.si/ircbot
<CrazyLemon> yay...nism umazal belega dresa..not too much anyway
<lynxlynxlynx> a pozna kdo kak dober kanadski proxy?
<lynxlynxlynx> vse kar probam ni dovolj dobro za en video
<zdobersek> canada, eh?
<msev-> narobe lemon
<msev-> tm ni pika
<msev-> je -
<msev-> ubuntu-si
<zdobbie> rrrekt
<slax0r> tyrannosaurus rekt
<idioterna> i sometimes just don't get you people from the internet
<slax0r> why not? :(
<idioterna> i'm just too dumb i guess
<slax0r> possimpible
<slax0r> hm, zaj bi pa himym gledu :D
<msev-> a za html parsat v pythonu je pa baje tole http://www.crummy.com/software/BeautifulSoup/bs4/doc/
<msev-> lepa juha
<Pepelka> Beautiful Soup Documentation — Beautiful Soup 4.4.0 documentation
<msev-> :D
<msev-> da bi sparsov . napoved oz . obeti
<CrazyLemon> msev- http://docs.python-guide.org/en/latest/scenarios/scrape/
<Pepelka> HTML Scraping — The Hitchhiker's Guide to Python
<CrazyLemon> lep razumevajoč primer
<msev-> tnx
<Matthai> hoj, a morda kdo od vas ve tole: https://github.com/crosstool-ng/crosstool-ng/issues/315
<Pepelka> Build failed in step 'Installing binutils for host' · Issue #315 · crosstool-ng/crosstool-ng · GitHub
<Pepelka> »crosstool-ng - A versatile (cross-)toolchain generator.«
<msev-> ej CrazyLemon a mislš da bi lahko pol v uni skripti pomešov obe variante
<msev-> pač te podatke k jih dobim iz jsona
<CrazyLemon> msev- lahk maš taužnt varjant!
<msev-> pa pol Å¡e html parsat tekst
<msev-> sam tist bi mogu pa pol res 10 minut brat na unmu
<msev-> :D
<msev-> hehe
<msev-> pomoje bo tale varianta kr dost obilna za zdaj
<msev-> Å¡e neki me zanima
<msev-> a bi lahko laufov dve različne python skripte naenkrat
<msev-> npr ta k smo jo učer napisal bi kazala na unmu zaslonu
<msev-> pač te temperature pa to
<msev-> druga bi pa na drugačnmu zaslonu k bi druge pine uporablov
<msev-> kazala npr. te podatke iz parsanga htmlja
<CrazyLemon> msev- lahk laufaš taužnt različnih python skript!
<slax0r> kaj pa tauznt eno?
<msev-> vooo
<msev-> zakon
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> thats one too many
<msev-> sj vem da jih lah sam tko za zihr sm prašov :D
<msev-> zakon pol si lah nardim ultimate weather reporting pi :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- zdaj pa sam čakamo da boš še dejansko nekaj sam spisal :p
<CrazyLemon> msev- kateri zaslon pa si kupil za rpi?
<msev-> my brain cells are weak
<msev-> :D
<msev-> http://barqilab.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/Yellow-Display-SeriaI-20X4-Character-LCD.jpg tole bom kupu zj sm 16x2 (pa i2c)
<msev-> 5eur iz ebaya
<msev-> pa tole še ane max7219 http://sweb.cityu.edu.hk/sm2608/page14/files/img_20130228_045029.jpg k smo učeri delal
<msev-> tut čist đabe
<CrazyLemon> kaj 16x2 ?
<CrazyLemon> tale zadnji je meh
<CrazyLemon> tist prvi je kul
<CrazyLemon> lih za vreme
<msev-> tale spodnji scrolla to mi je kul
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- sure..scrolling thing are cool ane.. zato je toliko scrolling texta na internetu
<CrazyLemon> coz its cool
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- na tistem prvem izpišeš vse podatke
<msev-> vsake oči majo svojega malarja :D
<CrazyLemon> na tadrugem pa samo trenutno temperaturo
<CrazyLemon> pa mogoče še trenutno vreme
<CrazyLemon> k tist k scrolla..tist boš hitro spremenil :)
<msev-> we will see,...said the blind :D
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: bitch please
<slax0r> <marquee>
<CrazyLemon> slax0r :D
<msev-> http://hardware-libre.fr/2014/03/en-raspberry-pi-using-a-4x20-characters-display/
<Pepelka> [EN] Raspberry Pi : using a 4×20 characters display | Hardware-Libre
<msev-> kle je nek tutorial
<CrazyLemon> msev- preberi si o marquee tagu :D
<msev-> s used to insert a scrolling area of text.
<msev-> hahaah
<msev-> oh yeah
<msev-> scrolling
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- nisi prebral relevant part
<CrazyLemon> This feature is obsolete. Although it may still work in some browsers, its use is discouraged since it could be removed at any time. Try to avoid using it.
<msev-> This feature is obsolete
<msev-> heheeh
<msev-> :)
<CrazyLemon> mhm mhm :)
<slax0r> ja samo, ce mas premajhen display
<slax0r> ye scrolling dobra resitev
<slax0r> na webu tega problema ponavadi nimas
<msev-> ja sj :)
<CrazyLemon> but not really
<slax0r> ce pa mas fix width char display, potem pa kaj drugega ti ne preostane
<CrazyLemon> če je $10 4x20 oz. 20x4
<CrazyLemon> pol nimas kaj razmisljat o scrollingu :D
<slax0r> ne mores dat font-size:6px;
<slax0r> al kak je ze pac ta css rule
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: mogoce si pa drugace prostorsko omejen :P
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ti si prostorsko omejen!
<CrazyLemon> :P
<msev-> I stand firm da bom scrollanje neki časa uporabljal :D
<slax0r> that was...mean
<msev-> mogoče clo 4 ever
<msev-> :D
<slax0r> msev-: tko je
<slax0r> ne poslusaj pobesnele limone!
<msev-> limona on fire
 * msev- brings bucket of snow to cool stuff down
<msev-> ej, a mate vi pol kdaj kšn meet-up k se v realnem življenju dobite? :D
<slax0r> od tukaj poznam samo speed- v rl..
<slax0r> CrazyLemon se spomnim ko je se po RN laufal, ampak ne v rl
<slax0r> ostali ste mi pa vsi neznanka ki vas poznam od tukaj :P
<slax0r> prepostavljam pa da bikers of #ubuntu-si majo kdaj kak meet?
<msev-> treba reč Shuttleworth-u da kšn barbeque kle v SLO sponzorira :D
<lynxlynxlynx> Matthai: slej ko prej bo en napisal, da bi rad videl build.log
<Matthai> http://matej.owca.info/build.log
<Matthai> sem dodal tudi tja link
<slax0r> Matthai: owca? ni slucajno kaj povezano z age-old klanom iz CS?
<Matthai> ne
<Matthai> nisem nikoli igric Å¡pilal
<slax0r> pff :P
<pitastrudl> noobs
<Matthai> igre so me vedno dolgočasile
<yang> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpt1/v/t1.0-9/11949323_10153607133011255_811236397750229923_n.jpg?oh=a518791c542c8d335058eadbaa872e3d&oe=5703D8AA
<msev-> zanč sm probov teamfortress2 pa mi je preveč kaotična
<msev-> pa igračarska
<lynxlynxlynx> Matthai: [ALL  ]    checking whether the x86_64-build_pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (x86_64-build_pc-linux-gnu-ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... *** ld does not support target alphaev4-unknown-elf
<lynxlynxlynx> [ALL  ]    *** see ld/configure.tgt for supported targets
<lynxlynxlynx> al maš slabo nastavljeno arhitekturo al pa ta kombinacija ni več podprta
<Matthai> hmm
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: kaj se dogaja da godoc ne worka? :)
<Matthai> malo se mi svita kaj bi bil lahko problem
<slax0r> msev-: MWO :P
<lynxlynxlynx> a alphe še delajo al je to za kak star strežnik?
<Sky[x]> kje se splaca narocit zadno verzijo Raspberry Pi ?
<msev-> slax0r, uuuu dobr zgleda
<msev-> a zj je Å¡e zaenkrat zastonj
<msev-> a bo skoz zastonj
<slax0r> msev-: f2p je ze od vsega zacetka
<slax0r> ce bos igral naju lahko z lordom dodas :P
<msev-> av igraš
<msev-> a*
<msev-> zakon bom pa Å¡e enga bom probov zravn zrihtat
<msev-> a loh v skupini igramo
<msev-> na kerih OSih pa dela
<slax0r> mislim da samo windoze
<slax0r> nekak se da na linux
<slax0r> baje
<slax0r> samo se mi nikol ni dalo ukvarjat da bi spravu v pogon
<slax0r> drgac pa igram ja
<slax0r> mislim da 2 leti, al 3, ne vem
<slax0r> ja, lahko igras v skupini
<slax0r> sam ce hoces en proti drugmu, kao private match, potem morata dva imet zakupljen premium time
<slax0r> msev-: pa ce mislis se resno spustit v MWO, ti priporocam da se spoznas z BattleTech Universe
<slax0r> dat shit be huge yo
<slax0r> and amazing
<msev-> a sam na windowsu
<msev-> no sj me ne mot :D
<slax0r> zakaj pa mislis da mam dual boot? :P
<lynxlynxlynx> fak, še en k'bo sam kriptične kratice začel spuščat tu
<slax0r> lynxlynxlynx: come to the dark side
<lynxlynxlynx> jst sm bl za rpgje
<lynxlynxlynx> lih mass effect 1 končal
<slax0r> lynxlynxlynx: lol...
<slax0r> battletech je like, the biggest fucking rpg ever
<lynxlynxlynx> pa ne Å¡torialno
<lynxlynxlynx> drkanje knofov me ne zanima
<slax0r> drkanje knofov?
<lynxlynxlynx> predvidevam
<slax0r> js pa ne vem kaj bi to naj pomenilo :)
<msev-> slax0r, a se bomo pol prek mumbla zgovarjal
<lynxlynxlynx> sem si rts-like hibrid zamisljl
<msev-> :D
<slax0r> v btu mas, pen & paper role play, table top game, computer spile, od mechwarrior spilov, mechcommander, itd.
<slax0r> romanov da se jebe
<msev-> ej ka pa ta tanov unreal tournament
<slax0r> rulebook tak da rabis pol leta da ga nastudiras
<slax0r> je kr huge zadeva
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, sem mislil da je kak mp server to
<msev-> čak a je ful zajebana igrca
<slax0r> ne ne, je kar cel universe, je pa podem od spila do spila odvisno
<slax0r> msev-: na zacetku je lahk kar malo overwhelming ja
<lynxlynxlynx> še vedno iščem koga za kak resen p&p
<slax0r> ker mas dosti opcij za kostumizirat meche
<slax0r> samo mas guide-ov malo marijo
<msev-> slax0r, nas bo ščitu noobe
<msev-> :D
<slax0r> recimo http://metamechs.com ti je cist dost
<Pepelka> MetaMechs - MWO Tier Lists, Guides, Builds, and More
<msev-> bo bodyguard mech
<msev-> :D
<Pepelka> »Welcome to MetaMechs, your source for MWO Tier Lists, Guides, and much more.«
<slax0r> drgac pa, uporabljamo teamspeak
<slax0r> mumble sploh ne vem ka to je :D
<slax0r> edin ventrilo se poznam
<slax0r> nix
<slax0r> enga pokadit
<slax0r> se mal delat
<slax0r> pa domu
<slax0r> msev-: moj ingame: xfirestorm
<slax0r> kar dodaj pa te sprejmem ko bom kaj online
<msev-> aja no sj teamspeak tut js na windowsu
<msev-> ampak mi mumble ni slab
<msev-> tut
<msev-> na linuxu
<msev-> good work
<msev-> :D
<msev-> ql
<lynxlynxlynx> kul, pogruntal proxy
<pitastrudl> če rab kdo kak private room na teamspeaku nej pove
<lynxlynxlynx> chromium spoštuje env var in imaš lahko per-session
<pitastrudl> pitastrudl.me ts
<CrazyLemon> al pa pejte na mumble.hehe.si.. jure časti :P
<CrazyLemon> slax0r na RN nisem bil dolgo ampak ja.. se spomnim da si bil mod/admin na linux forumu :)
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: sem se zdaj mod
<slax0r> last login pa verjetno pred par mesci ^^
<slax0r> itak se nic ne dogaja gor
<CrazyLemon> slax0r mhm :D
<slax0r> pitastrudl: tnx, mam, ts.proteus-gaming.com :P
<pitastrudl> najs
<pitastrudl> ta je že kr neki cajta okol
<pitastrudl> :D
<slax0r> mhm
<slax0r> ne vem kdaj smo naredil, okrog 2012 ce se ne motim
<pitastrudl> si admin tam?
<slax0r> pa takrat je tut zadnji updejt na strani :D
<slax0r> co-founder :P
<pitastrudl> nice
<pitastrudl> kako licenco maš to
<pitastrudl> npl?
<pitastrudl> mate*
<slax0r> huh, neka free
<pitastrudl> nisi nič moral reaktivirat ali kaj
<pitastrudl> baje so ful stroki postal glede tega
<slax0r> ne vem, n00b to ureja vecina
<pitastrudl> strogi*
<pitastrudl> aha ok
<pitastrudl> bom njega pol vprasal
<slax0r> drgac pa ja, se spomnin da so nekaj kompliciral
<msev-> pitastrudl, js rabm
<pitastrudl> msev- pejt gor
<pitastrudl> nared temp room
<pitastrudl> z pwjem
<pitastrudl> pa ga bom perm
<slax0r> pitastrudl: n00b al pa Stu moras vprasat
<slax0r> mislim da mamo 500 slotov
<pitastrudl> ok
<msev-> čak pitastrudl na ker server nej pridem
<pitastrudl> ts.pitastrudl.me
<slax0r> pitastrudl: prej sm pa mel pussysmoke cs1.6 server ce se mogoce spomnis ^^
<msev-> ok sm pršu gor
<msev-> loh grem pa v Panda's Room pa mi daš pass :D
<pitastrudl> slax0r se spomnim, vem da je biu klan
<msev-> mi je všeč ime
<pitastrudl> msev- to je od enga druzga lol
<pitastrudl> naredi temp chan
<pitastrudl> kjerkoli
<msev-> a ga loh renameam pol
<pitastrudl> ja
<msev-> kam morm it to da nardim
<pitastrudl> desn klik kamorkoli
<slax0r> msev-: z desno kliknes
<pitastrudl> create channel
<msev-> sm že dojel
<CrazyLemon> a si res? :P
<pitastrudl> Å¡e vedno ga ni naredil :D
<msev-> a si pass nardim že zj
<msev-> al ne
<pitastrudl> zarad mene si ga lahko čez en teden
<pitastrudl> :p
<pitastrudl> evo maš
<pitastrudl> zdej lahk delaš karkoli
<pitastrudl> v channelu
<msev-> tnx pitastrudl
<pitastrudl> np
<msev-> kul
<msev-> tnx stari
<msev-> da mi ne bojo kšni noobi not skakal
<msev-> pa opolzke scene govoril
<msev-> :D
<pitastrudl> hh
<slax0r> 12 letniki ki so sexal veckrat z tvojo mamo kot si ti vstal?
<msev-> hvala
<msev-> slax0r, ja podobne stvari
<msev-> pa pogosto so bli iz indije zanimivo
<Matthai> lynxlynxlynx,  for cross-compiling code that uses C++11 futures/promises there needs to be special parameter set: Target options -> Architecture level: armv6
<Matthai> hvala, rešil
<pitastrudl> kroooompiiiiiiiir
<pitastrudl> kaj ve zakaj tega fajla ne vidim preko normalenga ls-ja ali pa winscpja http://i.imgur.com/hVfz0gF.png
<CrazyLemon> its hidden!
<CrazyLemon> ls -la
<pitastrudl> vem ja
<pitastrudl> sam kak ga "odkrijem"
<pitastrudl> sem probal dat chmod 644 pa 700 pa ni
<pitastrudl> ¯\(°_o)/¯
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl am.. ls -la :D
<slax0r> pitastrudl: ker je hidden...
<pitastrudl> ja sam kaj mi to pomaga ce ga iz serverja nemorm dobit
<slax0r> kar se zacne z . je na unixu "skrito"
<pitastrudl> vem da je tm z ls -la
<pitastrudl> aaaaa
<pitastrudl> :DDD
<slax0r> permission sploh nima veze
<lynxlynxlynx> Matthai: np :)
<pitastrudl> sej to sm vedu sam nism razmislu ko sm delu tar
<pitastrudl> hvala
<pitastrudl> lol
<slax0r> ce hoces nek prepend, se ponavadi potem uporablja _
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl kdaj se začnejo izpiti? upam da ne bo hidden fajl v izpitu :P
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> haha
<pitastrudl> nene
<pitastrudl> so čez en mesec
<pitastrudl> praktični del z linuxom me ne skrbi
<slax0r> nc
<slax0r> homez
<slax0r> bai!
<pitastrudl> bolj matematika :|
<pitastrudl> bai
<msev-> a ma kdo tut server na mumblu da Å¡e tm privatno sobo dobim :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- prašaj idioterna
<idioterna> ja hm
<idioterna> mumble.hehe.si loh uporablas
<idioterna> sam mors trugi rect
<idioterna> na irc.sioff.net skonektas pa gres na #mcpasulj pa unga z nickom "truga" vprasas ce ti nardi en channel
<idioterna> za test
<Matthai> o, kul
<Matthai> mumble oogoča end-to-end šifrirane komunikacije preko Tora
<idioterna> ja
<msev-> ql
<msev-> tnx
<msev-> ej idioterna sam zle hehe serverja ne vidm na mumblu
<msev-> kko to
<idioterna> ne vem
<idioterna> js sm reku add server mumble.hehe.si
<idioterna> pa ga zdej skos tm vidm
<idioterna> k pozenem mumble
<msev-> ok
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon jaz imam zdaj ta megavz, ampak se mi ne sanja čisto kak se sploh sshjam gor D: pravi da imam 20 portov na voljo in eden je za ssh
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl pise ti v mailu kateri je za ssh
<pitastrudl> hm
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl Your Dedicated IPv4 SSH Port is ....
<CrazyLemon> msev- kateri port pa uporabljaš?
<msev-> nevem
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- sej si gor
<CrazyLemon> ce vidim msevc
<msev-> kko zj sm Å¡u dol
<CrazyLemon> msev- ja
<CrazyLemon> ampak si se povezal gor
<CrazyLemon> torej ti dela
<msev-> ja to pa sm
<msev-> :D
<msev-> dela ja
<msev-> :D
<msev-> sj mi je že prej
<msev-> sam sm hotu neki password zavarvanga najdt
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl najdu? ponavadi je prvi dodeljeni port ravno ssh port :)
<pitastrudl> uhhh
<pitastrudl> probavam :D
<zdobbie> 'More like Beasts of No Nation'
<zdobbie> 'Master of None'
<pitastrudl> wooo
<pitastrudl> i did it CrazyLemon
<pitastrudl> im in
<pitastrudl> "thats what she said"
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl bravo! you can read instructions!
<pitastrudl> rip
<pitastrudl> wooooooo
<pitastrudl> tko ene 5 portov sm probu
<zdobbie> she said "I'm in"?
<pitastrudl> ja
<pitastrudl> dont worry, CrazyLemon used lube
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl a imaš ubuntu server? naštimaj si unattended upgrades
<pitastrudl> da
<pitastrudl> what
<pitastrudl> why
<pitastrudl> a ni to tko
<pitastrudl> mal nono
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl tko da ti je server up to date?
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl why nono
<pitastrudl> dunno
<pitastrudl> ok zdej morm se spet pogooglat kako nardit userje pa private keye
<pitastrudl> fak
<pitastrudl> to pa k mam spomin zlate ribice
<CrazyLemon> like.. adduser ?
<pitastrudl> ja
<pitastrudl> lol kr sudo ni instaliran
<pitastrudl> o.0
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl you know you are root right?
<pitastrudl> ja?
<pitastrudl> sam nebom root userja uporablal anyways
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl lol..you are so gonna fail linux exams :p
<CrazyLemon> kako si se sshjal na vps.. ssh root@... :)
<pitastrudl> da
<pitastrudl> kako naj drugace na svez install?
<CrazyLemon> root is the username..hence you are root
<pitastrudl> ja vem ja
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi # means you are root :)
<pitastrudl> to vem, sam vseeno bom delal nove userje ane, da laufam znc kot normalen user
<pitastrudl> ne kot root
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl of course
<CrazyLemon> sam ne rabiš sudo za to ane :)
<pitastrudl> da dodam temu userju privilegije za root ga dam v grupo sudo ne?
<pitastrudl> pač da lahk izvajam komande k rabijo root privilegije?
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl zakaj bi jih dodal v sudo skupino? js sm mel znc kot user in ni bil v sudo skupini
<CrazyLemon> coz you know..its znc
<pitastrudl> uh ok
<pitastrudl> kaj pa za mene, kot navadnega userja? ni bolje da imam userja z sudo privilegijem v katerga se pol sshjam?
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl tudi lahk.. you can do whatever you like! that vps is all yours buddy :D
<pitastrudl> :c
<CrazyLemon> js ne vem ce sm mel se enga userja
<pitastrudl> aha
<CrazyLemon> je pa res da sm se sshjal prek ključa not
<CrazyLemon> tko da..dunno
<pitastrudl> ja sej si bom isto kljuc naredil
<CrazyLemon> nimam več megavz
<pitastrudl> aja
<pitastrudl> kak to
<pitastrudl> kam si se premaknil?
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl na openwrt
<pitastrudl> doma imaš zdaj server?
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ne..router imam :D
<pitastrudl> ...
<msev-> Tale Tsukee pa Truga na mcpasulj mi nista preveč ušeč
<msev-> se ful neki pametna delata pa zagovarjata ful occulus rift
<pitastrudl> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<pitastrudl> predrago
<CrazyLemon> msev- lol
<yang> http://i.imgur.com/pIlz3Mx.gifv
<idioterna> msev-: jah dobr zasluzta
<idioterna> tko da njima je easy
<zdobbie> lol
<zdobbie> cross-server spat
<msev-> jp
<msev-> onedva pa pravta da je Å¡e prepocen
<msev-> kr neki no
<msev-> :D
<msev-> pravta da subsidizajo ma dj no
<idioterna> men je vseen tbh
<msev-> zj mi je Tsukee ratov kul
<msev-> k tut quade leti
<msev-> :D
<msev-> kaj pa delata onedva drgač :D
<idioterna> cuki je programer u hamburgu
<idioterna> truga je pa sistemc na futuri
<msev-> q
<msev-> ql
<matjaz> a megavz je vps provider?
<dz0ny> to CrazyLemon neki uporablja za bouncerja
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny used*
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ja..cheap vpsji
<dz0ny> .yt broods evergreen
<jabuk> Broods - Evergreen https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3ecsAd-NMY
<dz0ny> .yt hometown twenty one pilots
<jabuk> twenty one pilots: Hometown (Audio) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJtlLzsDICo
<dz0ny> .imdb shnara chronicles
<jabuk> Ne najdem!
<dz0ny> .imdb shannara chronicles
<jabuk> The Shannara Chronicles |05 Jan 2016 42 min| Adventure, Fantasy, Sci-Fi
<jabuk> Series of adventures, war, and evil that occur throughout the history of the Four Lands.
<jabuk> IMDB:8.7/10 (39 glasov) | Tomato: N/A/10 N/A reviews (users: N/A/5 N/A reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1051220
<dz0ny> ce koga zanima, kr dobra produkcija
<dz0ny> lord of the rings as tv series
<metalcamp> če se ne motim so že 4 deli zunaj
<yang> https://www.fsf.org/blogs/licensing/hardware-we-certified-in-2015-to-respect-your-freedom
<Pepelka> Hardware we certified in 2015 to Respect Your Freedom — Free Software Foundation — working together for free software
<Pepelka> »The FSF is a charity with a worldwide mission to advance software freedom.«
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> ni glih ne vem kaj sam do got bo ravno prav za ponucat :)
<metalcamp> nisem Å¡e pogledal vsega, ne morem oceniti :)
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie incoming
<yang> ports.ubuntu.com pa zgleda da so precej zalagani...100-200K/s mam samo hitrost
<CrazyLemon> yang na splosno so strezniki nekaj danes obremenjeni
<CrazyLemon> tudi archive.ubuntu.com je imel pocasn dl
<yang> aha
<yang> 310 kB/s 6min 41s
<yang> bi si skoraj predstavljal da imajo ports na 100 GE portu
<yang> ampak ce cel svet synca od tam se lahko zabase
<msev-> CrazyLemon, tale http://docs.python-guide.org/en/latest/scenarios/scrape/ je res zlo lepo napisan
<Pepelka> HTML Scraping — The Hitchhiker's Guide to Python
<CrazyLemon> msev- told you
<CrazyLemon> tist official docs suck :D
<CrazyLemon> vsaj za nas n00be :D
<msev-> zj sm si skopirov vse x-path-e od elementov k me zanimajo
<dz0ny> https://pythonhosted.org/pyquery/
<dz0ny> why not json?
<dz0ny> :D
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon kaj ves mogoce ,je treba pri megavz porte dodajat ali kaj?
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl nope
<pitastrudl> ker hočem dostopat do znc webadmina pa ne deluje
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl normalno
<CrazyLemon> ker nisi dal tapravega porta
<CrazyLemon> za znc webadmin
<pitastrudl> kak to nastimam
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl read manual od zncja :)
<CrazyLemon> !g set znc webadmin port
<pitastrudl> ok
<Pepelka> webadmin - ZNC http://wiki.znc.in/Webadmin
<CrazyLemon> By default webadmin runs on the same PORT as your ZNC is accessible. So if you connect your IRC client to ZNC with server example.com and port 6667, then you would access webadmin by opening your web browser and going to the address http://example.com:6667.
<CrazyLemon> torej na enakem portu kot znc po defaultu
<msev-> CrazyLemon, tale tutorial ni čist popolnoma aplikabiln za tole meteo stran :D
<msev-> je pa lep tutorial
<msev-> moram rečt
<CrazyLemon> msev- jah copy/paste ne bo delal ne :)
<msev-> nope
<CrazyLemon> msev- pa upam da čekiraš stran prek ctrl + u in ne prek inspectorja
<msev-> prek obeh
<CrazyLemon> k
<msev-> prek inspektorja sm si x-pathe skopiral
<msev-> sam sm opazu da si bom težko pomagal z njimi
<msev-> ker se spreminja Å¡tevilo vrstic v napovedi obviously
<msev-> zj sm pa v bedu
<msev-> :)
<msev-> k neznam naprej
<msev-> lol
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon da mi ERR_UNSAFEPORT
<CrazyLemon> If you are using Google Chrome and keep getting an Error 312 (net::ERR_UNSAFE_PORT), then try calling Chrome with the parameter --explicitly-allowed-ports=<ZNC's port>.
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl its all right there!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<pitastrudl> b-but
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl dej ip:port na pvt
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: al pa web server sam na localhost laufa
<dz0ny> also weecaht much better
<CrazyLemon> naah..povezuje se na napačen port :)
<CrazyLemon> msev- kaj si pa naredu
<msev-> mah nč tazga krejzi
<msev-> bom jutr pokazov
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- haha ..ok :D
<msev-> nč pametnga
<msev-> sam pač po unmu tutorialu
<msev-> sam itak nočm seznama
<msev-> tko da je že to narobe
<msev-> pol pa Å¡e nevem kko bi tieov in zadevo
<msev-> k nemorm direkt na vrstice k si njihovo Å¡tevilo spreminja
<msev-> ln guys
#ubuntu-si 2016-01-08
<jabuk> M 2.6 > 9.km JV od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @08/01/2016 06:57:10  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.28+N,+14.53+E
<zdobbie> ruh-roh https://twitter.com/JohnLegere/status/685201130427531264
<Pepelka> John Legere auf Twitter: ".@EFF https://t.co/pv6V4oOJwS"
<slax0r> jutro
<pitastrudl> jutro
<napsy> jutr
<yang> kaksne majo pr radio gaga haha
<napsy> eh gaga sux
<napsy> bols je radio1
<dz0ny> a tam k so se zdej spravl na uno punco k je skoz doma ?
<idioterna> na punco so se spravl?
<idioterna> what are they, immigrants?
<dz0ny> no sej antena je Å¡la Å¡e dlje https://www.facebook.com/RadioAntena.si/videos/10153924403073120/
<Pepelka> Radio Antena - Domači mix 2016 | Facebook
<Pepelka> »Predstavljamo najbolj DOMAČI MIX!!!Poglej do konca, najraje doma :)«
<idioterna> men so primitivni
<napsy> jawm, haw jaw
<CrazyLemon> holy cow..my new PSU works..like for realz!
<CrazyLemon> and no noise!
<slax0r> clap clap
<dz0ny> lol https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ELbX5CMomE&t=38s
<Pepelka> Justin Bieber - Sorry (Lyric Video) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »‘Purpose’ Available Everywhere Now! iTunes: http://smarturl.it/PurposeDlx?IQid=VEVO1113 Stream & Add To Your Spotify Playlist: http://smarturl.it/sPurpose?IQ...«
<dz0ny> justin bieber uses gnome
<CrazyLemon> mhm.. so do you
<CrazyLemon> what does that tell you :P
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny also..his name is andrei
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> justin ne
<zdobersek> andrei does
<zdobersek> na imacu
<msev-> a tej punci je andrei ime a kko
<msev-> :D
<msev-> weird name for a girl
<zdobersek> gnome don't care
<msev-> it just worx
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa ti andrei ( msev- ) ...a si spisal zadevo :D
<msev-> i'm too noob 4 it
<msev-> napisal sm tiste osnove kot iz tutoriala
<msev-> sam nč pametnga
<zdobersek> mogoc je pa htela punca andreiu kej shekat
<CrazyLemon> msev- včeraj ti je dz0ny dal en useful hint.. pyquery
<CrazyLemon> js pa ti dam drug useful tip
<CrazyLemon> re.search
<CrazyLemon> :D
<msev-> i'm gonna search
<msev-> :D
<zdobersek> LETS DO SOME SHIEEETT
<msev-> Lemon sam tole sm mel http://pastebin.com/5mFsjXp5, pomilovanja vredno :)
<msev-> pa un tree sm pozabu vn zbrisat
<msev-> k ni uredu
<dz0ny> why no json?
<dz0ny> msev-: http://potresi.herokuapp.com/vreme/0ad9826cbd12ccfcf7fc9a266f49409e
<dz0ny> all job done for you
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny hoče napoved pa obete ne trenutno vreme :)
<msev-> ja hočm tekst
<msev-> napoved pa to že mam
<msev-> trenutno vreme pa napoved smo že zrihtal :D
<msev-> zj pa tekstovne zadeve
<CrazyLemon> msev- no js sm dobil tekstovne zadeve s pyquery pa re.search :)
<msev-> najs
<CrazyLemon> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/3368969/find-string-between-two-substrings    tule maš primer za re.search
<Pepelka> python - Find string between two substrings - Stack Overflow
<msev-> o hvala crazy
<msev-> ful si prjazn
<msev-> ej a pol lxmlja ne bom uporabljal ane
<msev-> pol sam ta pyquery pa re.search?
<CrazyLemon> msev- verjetno se da z lxmljem ampak js sm uporabil ta način ker se mi je zdel dokaj preprost
<CrazyLemon> pa zelo podoben tistemu kar imamo na ubuntu-si/ircbot
<msev-> ql
<CrazyLemon> preveč me sprašuješ ker nism že dolgo programiral v pythonu..in za lxml pa pyquery prvič slišim :D
<CrazyLemon> tko da lahk ti samo povem kaj sm uporabil ne kaj je najboljše :D
<msev-> aha sj zgleda ta pyquery uporabljal lxml kot backend
<slax0r> lenarjenje
<slax0r> lenarnjenje + pivo je najboljse
<msev-> slax0r, zj poizkušam še enga dobit v mech ekipo
<msev-> js si sicer Å¡e nism dol potegnu ampak planiram da si bom
<msev-> :D
<msev-> CrazyLemon, dz0ny hvala k mata potrpljenje z mano!
<msev-> +1000 karma točk vsakemu
<msev-> :D
<zdobbie> a se nista racun izstavla_
<zdobbie> ?
<zdobbie> 'racun'
<zdobbie> najbrz bos rabu par paketov prevest
<CrazyLemon> to itak
<CrazyLemon> ampak dejmo počakat na string freeze
<CrazyLemon> takrat bo tudi zdobbie prevajal :D
<zdobbie> .pic orly
<CrazyLemon> msev- ker ne najdem nikjer nobenga pametnega primera, ki bi bil preprost za razumet pyquery https://gist.github.com/CrazyLemon/884b2c59ff7a86aacf53
<Pepelka> example of pyquery scraping · GitHub
<CrazyLemon> imaš tukaj začetek
<msev-> to že vem lemon
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- no pol veš da za vse drugo potrebuješ še 2 vrstici kode pa je to to :D
<msev-> aja
<msev-> to pa ne vem
<msev-> :D
<msev-> bom Å¡el zj mal tutoriale brat
<msev-> :D
<msev-> tole tut rabm ane  from pyquery import PyQuery as pq
<CrazyLemon> msev- jp
<CrazyLemon> pa import re tudi
<msev-> to mam zj vso vsebino notr tut headerje ane
<msev-> a pol pa uporabm re.search da med headerji tekst ven uzamem
<msev-> k headerji so pa skoz v istem vrstnem redu
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<CrazyLemon> msev- jp
<Matthai> juhuhu, volka sem našel :-)
<zdobbie> ?
<zdobbie> as ga najdu pod 'lupo'
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon will understand!
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie you lil italian boy you!
<Matthai> ne, VOLK, gnuradio :-)
<zdobbie> eyeyeyeyeyey
<Matthai> zdaj buildam GSM skener na RPi :-)
<CrazyLemon> GSM is so 1990s
 * dz0ny waiting for sova to join in
<Matthai> next step je LTE
<Matthai> imam že neke skripte, ampak jih še nisem uspel usposobiti niti na Ubuntuju
<msev-> čist tko informativno me zanima, a obstaja kšna stran k zastonj sms pošlje in ima api da tie-aš in
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- nič ni zastonj!
<CrazyLemon> msev- lahk pa preveriš če tvoj trenutni ponudnik storitev omogoča kaj takega ..sam dvomim da ponujajo API za to :)
<msev-> a loh tri vrstice pastenem kle not
<msev-> start = 'NAPOVED ZA SLOVENIJO'
<msev-> end = 'OBETI'
<msev-> result = re.search('%s(.*)%s' % (start, end), vsebina).group(1)
<msev-> print(result)
<msev-> a je to ql
<msev-> :D
<dz0ny> msev-: mobitel ma api
<yang> tale http://savemysugar.ao2.it/ pa kr dobro deluje
<Pepelka> SMS: Save My Sugar
<Pepelka> »SaveMySugar, Exchange messages using phone rings«
<zdobbie> Matthai: stingrays?
<Matthai> detektor njih
<msev-> yang, SOS morse code troll
<msev-> :D
<dz0ny> msev-: https://gist.github.com/deanrock/9246318
<Pepelka> Mobitel SMS skripta · GitHub
<CrazyLemon> msev- nope.. dz0ny bo zelo jezen ker si uporabil %s in ne {}      drugače pa ja..to ti izpiše napoved
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/2w9IS45.jpg
<msev-> to sm sam copy-pasteov :D
<slax0r> %s > {0} :P
<msev-> aja
<msev-> lepa
<msev-> a tko u izi je
<msev-> zakaj mu je pa ta nula tok bl všeč
<CrazyLemon> msev- lahko uporabiš {1} {0} pa ti uporabi drugi element najprej in nato prvi element .. če se ne motim
 * CrazyLemon je včeraj prvič spoznal {}
<msev-> ej python folk, kaj pa je fora tega .group na koncu
<CrazyLemon> msev- neki v zvezi z matching
<slax0r> sploh pa, zakaj mas tukaj string formatting? in ne direkt NAPOVED...(.*)OBETI ?
<msev-> ubistvu res
<msev-> brezveze vrstice
<CrazyLemon> slax0r mogoče to lažje razume
<CrazyLemon> in mu bo lažje čez X mesecev
<slax0r> msev-: brezvezen overhead zaradi formattinga
<msev-> ja
<CrazyLemon> ko bo dobil rpi in se bo vprašal zakaj zakaj za vraga je to tako
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: a se ni bolje naucit regex kot je treba?
<msev-> ej crazy
<msev-> kaj pa pol če hočem več t.eh variant
<CrazyLemon> slax0r a to ni kot je treba? ta tudi dela tko kot če direkt vstaviš string :)
<CrazyLemon> msev- več kakšnih variant
<msev-> a samo result1 result2
<CrazyLemon> msev- kaj pa če bi... wait for it
<CrazyLemon> pomenoval spremenljivke tako da veš kaj katera izpiše
<CrazyLemon> .gif shocker
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/yUmXm4JTGNtFC/giphy.gif
<msev-> NAPOVED OBETI, OBETI VREMENSKA SLIKA
<CrazyLemon> poimenoval*
<msev-> ja
<msev-> napoved
<msev-> obeti
<msev-> ok
<msev-> ka pa ta group
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: ne, ni tako kot treba, prezvezna instrukcija vmes
<msev-> a moram kj Å¡tevilko not iterateat
<slax0r> brezvezna*
<slax0r> dyslexic fingers ftw
<CrazyLemon> msev- nope
<dz0ny> slax0r: :>
<dz0ny> jaz sem se od Sky[x] nalezu
<dz0ny> msev-: regex101.com
<CrazyLemon> sifilis si fasal? :P
<dz0ny> tle se igrej
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: I'm not you :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny true :)
<slax0r> dz0ny: ti si bolj python tip :) ce mas en dictionary: { "a": {"name": "A"},....} in drug dictionary: {"A": {some other data}} je mogoce to kako zdruzit glede na name value iz prvega dictionarija, in keya iz drugega, brez iteration?
<dz0ny> mozilla tud ne ve vec kaj pocet http://mozopenhard.mozillafactory.org/
<Pepelka> MozOpenHard
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: what? :D
<dz0ny> slax0r: set
<dz0ny> al pa kr dict+dict
<dz0ny> ce mas pa oba ista keya pa map
<dz0ny> map se izvede ob klicu ne ob nastanku
<dz0ny> slax0r: https://docs.python.org/2/library/itertools.html mogoce tud ponucaš
<Pepelka> 9.7. itertools — Functions creating iterators for efficient looping — Python 2.7.11 documentation
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: mah dyslexic typing
<dz0ny> un k so s pa g,h mal znucane pa ne primejo vec tko :) in pol cudne besede ven padejo
<Sky[x]> aja, jp nv kaj mi je zadne case, res sem obupn ratov
<Sky[x]> ja men E ne dela vec dobr
<zdobersek> eeeeeee
<msev-> napoved = re.search('NAPOVED ZA SLOVENIJO(.*)OBETI' % (start, end), vsebina).group(1)
<msev-> print(napoved)
<msev-> tkole ane
<msev-> :D
<zdobbie> lgtm
<slax0r> dz0ny: ja saj z iteritems delam
<slax0r> dz0ny: tak mislim: http://laravel.io/bin/romjR
<Pepelka> Laravel.io - The Laravel Community Portal
<slax0r> nista ista dict
<slax0r> pa keyi so tut razlicni
<CrazyLemon> msev- a ti to dela? :)
<msev-> nism Å¡e v tej fazi :P
<slax0r> mislim da ni druge opcije, ali pac?
<CrazyLemon> msev- vidim ja :)
<msev-> zj sm mel umes Å¡e kosilo
<msev-> ma ne moram probat mal ne netbooku te zadeve
<msev-> niti une prejšnje še nism sprobov
<msev-> moram da vidm da res dela :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- because ...? :)
<msev-> no reason :)
<msev-> vam zaupam da vse kar date gor "ubuntu-si stamp of approval" da dela :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- na slepo pisat kodo is nuts
<dz0ny> slax0r: ah razumem, map lahko uporabis
<slax0r> bom probal z map
<slax0r> tnx
<slax0r> ce bi slucajno kdo hotu: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSAXVdIj6jY
<Pepelka> Memorial Service and Celebration of Ian Fraser "Lemmy" Kilmister - YouTube
<Pepelka> »We want you ALL to be a part of this memorial service. So wherever you are, PLEASE get together and watch with fellow Motörheadbangers and friends. GO to you...«
<slax0r> 9.1. ob 23:30
<Matthai> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2vN2QXZGnc
<Pepelka> Mathematics and sex | Clio Cresswell | TEDxSydney - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Never miss a talk! SUBSCRIBE to the TEDx channel: http://bit.ly/1FAg8hB Mathematics and sex are deeply intertwined. From using mathematics to reveal patterns...«
<Matthai> slax0r, a se že ve uraden vzrok smrti
<slax0r> Matthai: rak
<slax0r> according to wiki
<dz0ny> za rakom je umrl
<dz0ny> par dni prej so ga pa odkril
<slax0r> jp, 2-3 dni
<slax0r> tut theguardian pravi da je rak
<Matthai> aja, nisem sploh pogledal kdo je.. sem mislil, da je Ian Murdock
<Matthai> za njega me zanima v bistvu
<dz0ny> didn't know there were motorhead fans here :)
<dz0ny> Matthai: lol
<Matthai> samo Ian sem prebral... :-/
<slax0r> pa se na isti dan sta umrla
<msev-> a mi bo python knjižnice pol avtomatsko potegnl dol :D
<msev-> a kko
<CrazyLemon> msev- to je ker ne testiraš.. sudo apt-get install python-pip; pip install pyquery
<slax0r> in apt-get install python-flake8
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> ne ga zdej zamorit
<msev-> ne bo me :D
<msev-> a recimo če dve različne fore delaš npr. in pyquery in json v eni skripti a je vseen če importat vse na začetku al pa pač na koncu tadrzgo stvar importaš pa naprej napišeš
<msev-> brb
<slax0r> importas vse na vrhu
<slax0r> vsak import svoja vrstica
<slax0r> da lahko med razvojem testiras
<slax0r> ce nimas importa bo error in ne bos moral testirat
<CrazyLemon> lol..sej sploh ne testira!
<dz0ny> msev-: kaj ko bi ti to online počel http://code.runnable.com/
<Pepelka> Runnable - Discover Everything through Code
<Pepelka> »Runnable - Discover Everything through Code«
<CrazyLemon> ampak na slepo piše in nato upa da dela
<CrazyLemon> :D
<slax0r> no...no no no no no no no no no
<slax0r> and NO
<slax0r> _NO_!
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umDr0mPuyQc
<Pepelka> NO GOD! PLEASE NO!!! NOOOOOOOOOO - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Funny Gaming Montages http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLcB3lYavTog5yoHRi0iOCnUfCTh9Vj4j2 NO GOD! Playlist http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLcB3lYav...«
<zdobbie> .gif 9999999
<jabuk> No gif available :(
<yang> Matthai: za murdocka bos nasel kak update na Wikipediji
<yang> uradno naj bi bil pijan in potem ali so ga pretepli ali pa je naredil samomor
<CrazyLemon> fructal sadna ploščica z okusom slive, jabolka in žita je awesome
<zdobersek> ne
<slax0r> ni
<slax0r> ker je fruity
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: as placan al kaj
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek cant comment on that
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/RIz5HSo.gif
<zdobersek> electrocuted?
<yang> taka rolka zgleda pa zanimiva
<napsy> damn, dezuje
<CrazyLemon> ze cel dan
<CrazyLemon> so so quiet!
<CrazyLemon> pa temperatura je tudi padla za cca. 4°
<pitastrudl> ayyy lmao
<napsy> kwa pa
<pitastrudl> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<msev-> dz0ny, ta spletn nima tega modula pyquery
<dz0ny> namesti ga
<dz0ny> pip install pyquery
<msev-> ql
<msev-> tnx
<msev-> a kr use tko dela k na lokalnm
<msev-> najs
<msev-> NameError: name 'PyQuery' is not defined
<lynxlynx> import?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9tlDIhpMHo
<Pepelka> Exclusive: Inside an Islamic State Terror Weapons Lab - YouTube
<Pepelka> »From a "jihadi university" in the Syrian city of Raqqa, the scientists have stunned western weapons experts by producing a homemade thermal battery for surfa...«
<pitastrudl> http://i.imgur.com/12dcp8F.webm
<msev-> from pyquery import PyQuery as pq
<msev-> tole mam
<msev-> a ni pol importan
<CrazyLemon> pokaži kodo
<msev-> http://pastebin.com/fFsWj5hf
<Pepelka> from pyquery import PyQuery as pq import re html = "http://meteo.arso.gov.si/up - Pastebin.com
<dz0ny> joj
<dz0ny> msev pokaz un k mas na naetu
<dz0ny> ne pastebin
<CrazyLemon> msev- tist pq = PyQuery nau šlo..ali zbriši zgoraj v importu 'as pq' ali pa dej spodaj pqq = pq(html)
<CrazyLemon> or smth
<msev-> ok
<msev-> terminal se mi je obesu u runnablu
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> thats why you test locally ... :)
<Sky[x]> lp
<msev-> jp
<msev-> zj si prpravlam lokalno
<msev-> ok zj mam nasledn error
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> me ne preseneča :D
<msev-> :D:D
<msev> line 9, in <module>
<msev>     napoved = re.search('NAPOVED ZA SLOVENIJO(.*)OBETI' %  vsebina).group(1)
<msev> TypeError: not all arguments converted during string formatting
<CrazyLemon> uporabi namesto %
<CrazyLemon> .format(vsebina).
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi na splošno tisto nau v redu
<CrazyLemon> amm
<CrazyLemon> ja
<lynxlynx> % mora bit v parih za ta konstrukt
<CrazyLemon> ja.. če uporabljaš % ali .format moraš met v stringu pred tem "%" ali "{}"
<lynxlynx> msev: gor ni jasno a si hotel rezultat shranit v napoved al vsebino
<CrazyLemon> torej tam ti manjka vejica če misliš tak način uporabljat ..torej  napoved = re.search('NAPOVED ZA SLOVENIJO(.*)OBETI', vsebina).group(1)
<lynxlynx> al iskat po vsebini
<msev-> z vejico mi je dal pa en drug error mislm
<CrazyLemon> ne vem zakaj si šel spreminjat če ti je prej delalo :)
<msev-> aja brez % ane
<CrazyLemon> ja
<msev-> yeeeeeeeeeeeey
<msev-> delaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<msev-> amaaaaazeeeee
<msev-> edin šumnike čudn pokaže
<msev-> a se da kj nardit s temu :)
<CrazyLemon> msev- verjetno se da :)
<msev-> :D
<lynxlynx> najbrž ni v unicode
<msev-> hmmm ali un 20x4 i2c lcd tut ne bo znal Å¡umnikov pokazat
<msev-> ej a je kle kj pametnga http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4182603/python-how-to-convert-a-string-to-utf-8
<Pepelka> unicode - python: how to convert a string to utf-8 - Stack Overflow
<msev-> CrazyLemon, now I can confirm da obe skripte delata, una tvoja od učer in tut tale od dons
<CrazyLemon> msev- i know :D ker sm testiral lokalno :p
<CrazyLemon> lahk pa komot združiš v en fajl :)
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bU7TQ-fYDQ
<Pepelka> The Best Live TV Pass Out Moments | TheBlaze - YouTube
<msev-> a jutr pa šumnike poštimamo ;)
<Pepelka> »CNN anchor Poppy Harlow briefly passed out during a live broadcast on Monday. As shocking as it sounded, this actually happens a lot. We even start the video...«
<msev-> hehe
<msev-> zakaj pa kr skp padedjo
<yang> sej ti razlozi "This happens when i talk too long"
<msev-> olol
<msev-> a pozabjo dihat
<yang> jaz se spomnim sosolca k se je na valeti onesvestil
<yang> to smo se krohotali
<yang> stali smo na takem odrcku un je pa skup padel
<msev-> js sm se edin enkrat k sm šu brez kondicije predaleč laufat :D
<yang> a so te pobirali
<msev-> ne to je blo k sm v hišo not pršu
<msev-> tko da sm se loh Å¡e ulegu
<msev-> pač nism čist zgubu zavesti sam zatemnil se mi je
<msev-> :D
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4h-dSUQkLso#t=1m10s
<Pepelka> 5 People Who Shouldn't Own a Cell Phone - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Fastest Hands in Russia: http://youtu.be/uYPb9NeNx0A Join the community. Send in clips you find online at: http://2bucksentertainment.com My Facebook page fo...«
<pitastrudl> kek
<CrazyLemon> 'sam zatemnil se mi je' :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa je to druzga kot izguba zavesti :D
<CrazyLemon> meni se je vrtelo in sm mislu da bom bruhal ter padel po tleh nato pa se je tudi meni 'zatemnilo' :)
<zdobersek> mene je enkrat v spovednici skup vrgl
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a toliko časa si govoril? :D
<zdobersek> tolk casa sem caku
<zdobersek> k je mel pridige za enga na drugi strani
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek mhm..kr veliko gresnikov v celju
<msev-> ne pač vedu sm da sm na kavču
<msev-> čutu sm z rokam vse okol sebe
<msev-> sam pač za sekundo sm mel črno
<msev-> pol pa temno vijolično
<msev-> pa črno belo
<msev-> pol sm pa spet nazaj v barvah vidu
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> aja..ti si bil na tripu
<msev-> nope
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> pri meni je bilo mostly white..in zdelo se mi je kot sanje..in js sm se vidu kako sm naslonjen na roko in spim :D
<CrazyLemon> v resnici pa sm 5min ležal/napol ležal :D
<msev-> aja
<msev-> a pol si bil skor
<msev-> že pred tunelom
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> blizu ja :D
<CrazyLemon> cca. 2-3min pred tem sm pa imel poškodbo roke
<msev-> uf
<msev-> a so rešilca klical pol
<CrazyLemon> nope :D
<zdobersek> a ni blo to letos?
<zdobersek> al lani?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek amm..leto pa neki nazaj
<CrazyLemon> oktobra '14
<zdobersek> u daredevil u
<CrazyLemon> ma poškodba roke ni bila 'huda'.. vidu sm pač da prstu ni nič je pa bolelo kot prasica(?)! :)
<CrazyLemon> zakaj sm pa padu v nezavest pa noben ne vem
<zdobersek> kam pa si molu prst?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek cant say
<msev-> ok dela če pomešam obe med sabo
<msev-> kul
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- dodaj po .text() Å¡e .encode('latin1')
<msev-> tnx man
<CrazyLemon> če ne dela encode je pol decode..smth like that :D
<msev-> it worx
<msev-> kko bi pa dodal prazno vrstico umes med napovedmi
<zdobersek> \n
<CrazyLemon> \n
<zdobersek> eyy
<msev-> ql
<zdobersek> sam en \n
<msev-> tnx both
<zdobersek> ... prvi?
<msev-> sam kaj pa če jo mam kot spremenljivko v printu
<msev-> a je vseeno
<CrazyLemon> msev- hm?
<CrazyLemon> v printu nekje daš \n pa bo tam naredilo novo vrstico
<msev-> ql
<CrazyLemon> msev- print('{}\n{}'.format(napoved,obeti)) pa je!
<msev-> Å¡e tretjo mam
<msev-> sosednje
<CrazyLemon> nehi no
<CrazyLemon> boš pol ure bral tist lcd
<CrazyLemon> pa nič ne boš vedel kakšno je zunaj vreme
<CrazyLemon> :D
<msev-> :D
<msev-> zakaj je pa treba tole za string povedat okol
<msev-> okol \n
<msev-> ej a v print(napoved) not v ta oklepaj pa nemorm nekak dat \n. sem probal z "\n" % pa ni Å¡lo
<upd> kaj pa če daš '\n'
<CrazyLemon> "\n" % ?
<CrazyLemon> to ti nič ne naredi oz. izpiše napako zaradi formattinga
<CrazyLemon> formatinga*
<msev-> jp
<CrazyLemon> a sm že omenil kako tih je ta nov PSU?? :D
<CrazyLemon> zdj me pa moti ventilator na APUju :D
<msev-> syntax error je upd
<CrazyLemon> msev- pokaži kodo..ti errorji tvoji mi nič ne pomenijo :)
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: James Morrison - Demons. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYlsyHVjEO0
<zdobersek> dz0ny: zakaj nc ne surgas?
<msev> http://pastebin.com/8Q2ZjfFu tole dela
<Pepelka> #!/usr/bin/env python # -*- coding: utf-8 -*- # # RPi_SmartWatch_MAX7219 # - Pastebin.com
<msev> če pa dodam še notr v (napoved) oklepaj še `\n´ pol ne gre
<CrazyLemon> msev  <CrazyLemon>: msev- print('{}\n{}'.format(napoved,obeti)) pa je! če želiš spremenljivko izpisat uporabi te hudiče
<CrazyLemon> če se ne želiš matrat pa
<CrazyLemon> dodaj vmes en print med te
<CrazyLemon> ali pa print("\n")
<msev-> ql tnx
<msev-> darn why didn't i think of that
<msev-> easy fix
<CrazyLemon> msev- kaj si uporabil
<CrazyLemon> ja.. print sam po sebi skoči v novo vrstico tko da če dodaš še not '\n' bosta dve prazni vrstici
<msev-> velik različnih stvari
<msev-> sm probov
<msev-> sam nč ni delal
<msev-> da vidmo zj
<CrazyLemon> tako da print != print("\n")
<msev-> jp zj pa dela
<msev-> mislm zj sm dosegel tist k sm hotu
<msev-> :D
<msev-> da je bl narazn
<CrazyLemon> O MOJ BOG! še vedno uporabljaš %s in ne {} ! upam da dz0ny tega ne bo vidu če ne bo zihr šiba pela :/
<zdobersek> to masta python
<msev-> sj ubistvu CrazyLemon k si reku da skoči v novo vrstico sm sam dal print("") pa je že dost
<zdobersek> python no go
<zdobersek> => siba
 * msev- auč
 * msev- I deserved it
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ampak go nima pyquery!
<zdobersek> jah ma najbrz goquery
<zdobersek> or the like
<CrazyLemon> !g goquery
<Pepelka> PuerkitoBio/goquery · GitHub https://github.com/PuerkitoBio/goquery
<zdobersek> hahahahahah
<msev-> me prov zanima če bo kitajski zaslončk prikazoval naše šumnike :D
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> oder?
<CrazyLemon> msev- nope :)
<zdobersek> hahaha, direkten jsquery-like lib
<CrazyLemon> msev- sj lahk iz specification prečekiraš kateri charset podpira ane?
<msev-> jp
<CrazyLemon> reč'te kar 'čte ampak python je veliko lepši jezik kot Go
<CrazyLemon> := in ne vem kaj Å¡e vse..wth man
<zdobersek> nja
<zdobersek> oci pa malarji pa take fore
<lynxlynx> bl kratek, zgoščen je ziher
<lynxlynx> go pa vsaj ni analen glede indentacije
<msev-> nč ne piše CrazyLemon
<msev-> sam vrjetn ASCII ane
<CrazyLemon> msev- probably
<msev-> a pol bo izbral za šumnike kšne čudne črke
<msev-> fajn bi blo če bi tko izbral
<msev-> č=c
<CrazyLemon> msev- ne..ker boš pretvoril vse šumnike v nešumnike :)
<msev-> Å¡=s
<zdobersek> nesumnike*
<CrazyLemon> touché
<msev-> interesting
<CrazyLemon> msev- no worries ti bo zdobersek pomagal..on je regex ninja sicer samooklicani but still!
<zdobersek> enkrat sem resu regex krizanko, brez problemov
<msev-> vi ste vsi ninje
<msev-> :)
<CrazyLemon> see..no worries
<msev-> obvladate sceno
<zdobersek> but some are more ninja than others
<zdobersek> e.g. NinjaLemon, that guy is cray-cray
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu ‘Spyware’ Will Be Disabled In Ubuntu 16.04 LTS  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/BmLE_oy4jlc/ubuntu-online-search-feature-disabled-16-04
<zdobbie> YUSSSSS http://www.huffingtonpost.com/wade-norris/bernie-sanders-hints-eliz_b_8928406.html
<Pepelka> Bernie Sanders Hints Elizabeth Warren as Vice President | Wade Norris
<Pepelka> »Recently on the Nightly Show with Larry Wilmore, Bernie Sanders was interviewed by Wilmore, alongside Grace Parra and Jordan Carlos.The interview was great, however, the discussion got really intere«
<CrazyLemon> kaj je že tist tool ki je podobn kot nethogs za spremljanje prometa?
<CrazyLemon> lssmth se mi zdi da je bil
<zdobbie> wireshark?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie hitrost me samo zanima
<CrazyLemon> ne raw data
<zdobbie> wireshark-cli?
<CrazyLemon> iftop!
<CrazyLemon> sam se ne znajdem pa ni mi všeč 'cum:'
<msev-> https://www.smsapi.si/cenik
<Pepelka> Cenik | SMSapi.si
<Pepelka> »plačuje se poslana sporočila, ugodna cena, 100 brezplačnih na začetku … Povedati, da se kupuje vnaprej (kupiš kredite in jih potem porabljaš), več ko j«
<msev-> Preko HTTP GET ali HTTP POST protokola je pošiljanje SMS-ov preprosto - a to lah prek pythona
<msev-> piše da ma za neomejen čas
<msev-> :)
<msev-> tko da si daš 5eur gor pa maš pol za alarm sms obvestilo
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon http://www.binarytides.com/linux-commands-monitor-network/
<Pepelka> 18 commands to monitor network bandwidth on Linux server
<Pepelka> »Here are some command line tools that can be used to analyse and monitor network bandwidth usage on your Linux server.«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.smsapi.si/smsapi msev-
<Pepelka> SMSAPI dokumentacija | SMSapi.si
<Pepelka> »Dokumentacija PrimeriGenerator kodePošiljanje SMS-aSMS lahko pošiljamo na več različnih načinov. Najbolj vam priporočamo pošiljanje preko HTTPS POS«
<msev-> ja sm vidu to dokumentacijo
<CrazyLemon> msev- no tole prepišeš v python pa si zmagal!
<CrazyLemon> msev- ali pa uporabiš wget kot je v primeru! :)
<msev-> zj moram najprej te ostale bl basic projekte spelat :D
<msev-> like weather scene :D
<msev-> k smo zj delal :D
<msev-> hehe
<msev-> spomnu sm se enga kul dodatka za tale vremenski display
<msev-> :D
<msev-> da bi mel zravn še ws2812 ledice gor prkloplene k bi se obarvale bodisi modro bodisi rdeče odvisno od tega a bi blo sončno a slabo vreme :D
<msev-> hehe
<msev-> sam to je že preveč :D
<msev-> brb
 * CrazyLemon pravkar dobu 2500mAh powerbank
<mfin> priklopi ga na robido
<mfin> dammit
<mfin> what happened here?!
<CrazyLemon> you became a muffin
<matjaz> jup
<matjaz> že celo popoldne gledam Fargo
<matjaz> epska epskost
<CrazyLemon> fargo the movie?
<matjaz> serija
<lynxlynx> napsy: kje se da v lj videt te vaše natakarske pomočnike?
<msev-> https://ifttt.com/recipes/349743-if-an-email-is-labeled-with-ifttt-send-me-a-sms kko oni to delajo
<Pepelka> If an email is labeled with #IFTTT, send me a SMS by troyholden - IFTTT
<msev-> a kr zastonj pošiljajo
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<msev-> se že valijo padavine
<msev-> :D
<yang> fargo movie je bil kar cool, sicer sem ga gledal ob izidu
<matjaz> makepkg
<matjaz> fak
<msev-> kle sm neki najdu potencialno zanimivga https://gist.github.com/blackbfm/2012293
<Pepelka> Skripta za pošiljanje sms preko Simobilove Klape / Najdi.si / Tusmobil · GitHub
<matjaz> eh, sej maš Pushbullet
<matjaz> če delaš zase seveda
<msev-> uuu lej to https://github.com/brodul/najdi-si-sms
<Pepelka> brodul/najdi-si-sms · GitHub
<Pepelka> »Contribute to najdi-si-sms development by creating an account on GitHub.«
<matjaz> https://github.com/randomchars/pushbullet.py
<matjaz> :)
<Pepelka> randomchars/pushbullet.py · GitHub
<Pepelka> »pushbullet.py - A python client for http://pushbullet.com«
<msev-> sam to morš bit na internetu ane
<msev-> kar za slovenijo ni problem ampak kaj če si v tujini npr
<msev-> pa bi rad dobu neki alert sms
<matjaz> to pa ne vem če ti bo najdi.si poslal
<msev-> a v tujino
<msev-> aja jp možn da sam v sloveniji :D
<msev-> Najdi.si SMS-e se lahko pošilja tudi v tujino. Prejemnik mora imeti telefonsko številko slovenskega mobilnega operaterja.
<msev-> zmaga
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZinjzBzbZb4
<Pepelka> Plaza - Again - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Essential Night - La Nuit ne dort jamais http://www.essentialnight.fr ★ Subscribe to our channel: http://bit.ly/1jRMWJW ★ Follow us on: Facebook: https://www...«
<matjaz> nehi no, bom Å¡e zaspal
<matjaz> .yt arctic monkey when the sun goes down
<jabuk> Arctic Monkeys - When The Sun Goes Down https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqkBRVukQmE
<matjaz> ok, a kdo ve, kolk točno varno je prek ssh tunela povezat lokalni port z vpsjem?
<matjaz> a se bolj splača domači ip izpostavlat netu?
<brodul> Pepelka: o en je najdu moj repo
<brodul> :D
<brodul> ne vem ce dela
<brodul> ne uporabljam tega projekta
<brodul> :D
#ubuntu-si 2016-01-09
<zdobbie> HIYA https://twitter.com/PersianRose1/status/685331215570833408
<Pepelka> Persian Rose auf Twitter: "Pakistani hunters try to domesticate a wild truck. will they succeed? https://t.co/snRH0uYcjS"
<zdobbie> the grit https://twitter.com/imraansiddiqi/status/685669111444058112
<Pepelka> Imraan Siddiqi auf Twitter: "This woman has guts. It takes a lot to stand up in an environment where 95% of people likely hate you. https://t.co/SHDeHpjlqw"
<CrazyLemon> http://www.primorske.si/2016/01/08/Po-Misicu-Misic
<Pepelka> Po Mišiču Mišič? - Primorske Novice
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Pepelka> »Koprski župan Boris Popovič je napovedal, da bo prek javnega razpisa poiskal direktorja Komunale Koper. To pa še ne pomeni, da tudi v prihodnje šefovskega stola tam ne bo zasedal zdajšnji vršilec dolžnosti Gašpar Gašpar Mišič.«
<CrazyLemon> če je mišič najboljše kar premore obala.. pls help us..pls
<zdobbie> javni razpis
<zdobbie> prijavi se
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie can't..nism Bill Gates
<zdobbie> zakaj bi se on prijavlu na razpis za komunalo?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie prašaj borisa popoviča!
<yang_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWbcsEDrmFE
<Pepelka> Kiiking - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Olen Ivari suurim fänn«
<msev-> http://prota.info/downloads/
<Pepelka> Prota OS Downloads
<Pepelka> »Made to provide the best smart home experience«
<msev-> zgleda ql sam noben ne uporablja lol
<msev-> ej a te arduino projekte tut znate kle v temu kanalu tok dobr moddat pa to kukr python :D
<msev-> hehe
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_IMlaimDzTg
<Pepelka> подожгла "пистолет" на заправке вСургуте - YouTube
<Pepelka> »женщина зачем-то воспользовалась огнем там, где это делать совсем нельзя. АЗС "Газпромнефть" в Сургуте.«
<msev-> lol
<msev-> so stupid
<msev-> :D
<zdobbie> http://www.vanityfair.com/style/society/2014/07/viper-room-hollywood-poker-game
<Pepelka> Inside the Viper Room: Hollywood’s Most Exclusive Poker Game | Vanity Fair
<Pepelka> »In an adaptation from her memoir, Molly Bloom recalls the biggest winners and losers.«
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fl5kwJ7eJSo&t=1m30s
<Pepelka> Key & Peele - A December to Remember - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Get a look at a holiday gift exchange by the stars of Comedy Central's Key & Peele. The Comedy Central app has full episodes of your favorite shows available...«
<brodul> msev-: poupdatal sem dokumentacijo https://github.com/brodul/najdi-si-sms
<Pepelka> brodul/najdi-si-sms · GitHub
<Pepelka> »Contribute to najdi-si-sms development by creating an account on GitHub.«
<brodul> pa pa python projekt je ratal, ce je kdo py programer
<msev-> nice :)
<brodul> https://pypi.python.org/pypi/najdisi-sms
<Pepelka> najdisi-sms 0.3.0 : Python Package Index
<Pepelka> »Najdi.si sms command line sender«
<msev-> brodul ja js bom rabu k sm noob :)
<msev-> pa fajn da si ti tuki da te lahko kdaj kj vprašam
<msev-> :D
<brodul> ne vem kako tuje cifre handlam
<brodul> valda vprasi ce kaj rabis
<brodul> :D
<msev-> ma ne sj js bi sam seb pošiljal :)
<msev-> tko da nema blema
<msev-> brb moram pičit :)
<brodul> ja sej jaz sem isto mel
<brodul> :D
<brodul> hf
<Matthai> brodul, kul
<Matthai> poglej si tole: https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/gr-gsm/xcq_b7mXHv8/rJ8y92-GCgAJ
<Pepelka> Google Groups
<Pepelka> »Mit Google Groups können Sie Online-Foren und E-Mail-basierte Gruppen erstellen, sich daran beteiligen und interessante Diskussionen mit anderen Mitgliedern führen.«
<brodul> super
<brodul> :D
<Matthai> ampak zdaj dobim segfault
<Matthai> sicer imam general idea kaj je menda narobe
<Matthai> upam, da rata, da ni RPi prešvoh za kaj takega
<napsy_> dan
<msev-> kaj pa je ta gr-gsm
<msev-> :D
<msev-> a je to prek rtl-sdr donglea
<msev-> no zame definitivno tale najdi-si sms bo čist kul
<msev-> :D
<msev-> brodul, kaj si si pa pol pošiljal prek tega? kašn je bil tvoj use-case?
<CrazyLemon> sj ti piše v primeru :D
<yang_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LhpeajpGaw hehehe
<Pepelka> Shit people say to Slovenians - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Oh people. ↓↓ ↓↓ ALL THE INFO & SOCIAL MEDIA LINKS ↓↓ ↓↓ LET'S BE FRIENDS!! ☛ Facebook personal account: https://www.facebook.com/barbara.horvat.75 ☛ Faceboo...«
<msev-> aha vidm
<msev-> pikica rad te imam
<msev-> lepa stari
<msev-> :D
<msev-> da te repetativne stvari ne rabš ročno ponavlat heheh
<msev-> :D
<dz0ny> msev-: https://www.jitbit.com/alexblog/249-now-thats-what-i-call-a-hacker/
<Pepelka> Now that's what I call a Hacker
<Pepelka> »Now that's what I call a Hacker - Friday, November 20, 2015 - Founder's blog«
<msev-> hahahah
<msev-> smack-my-bitch-up.sh
<msev-> hahaahah
<msev-> kašn car
<msev-> dz0ny, tko si js tebe predstavlam
<msev-> :D
<yang> Rad bi izkljucil wireless na napravi, pa me zanima, ce se komu da mal pomagat predno grem pisat bug report...probal sem program "rfkill" vendar mi ne da nobenega odziva
<yang> # rfkill list
<yang> Can't open RFKILL control device: No such file or directory
<yang> ko sem iskal na guglu, bi ta komanda morala zlistati device
<yang> zakaj jih men ne zlista pa ne vem
<lynxlynx> mogoče je od jedra/gonilnika odvisno in imaš prestaro?
<yang> mozno, k je se vedno 3.x kernel
<lynxlynx> men na 3.18 dela
<yang> jst mam 3.10
<yang> to je zadnji kernel za to napravo
<lynxlynx> mogoče sam naprava ne podpira
<yang> mozno da je potreben se kak dolocen modul
<yang> naprava ma wireless in z "iwconfig" se pokaze
<msev-> dz0ny, https://github.com/narkoz/hacker-scripts hahah kok ma starov
<msev-> :D
<Pepelka> NARKOZ/hacker-scripts · GitHub
<Pepelka> »hacker-scripts - Based on a true story«
<msev-> ahahahahaa
<brodul> msev-: Monitoring za eno firmo, ki nima kesha
<brodul> zdej pa zjutraj dobim vremensko napoved
<brodul> ker se z kolesom vozim v sluzbo
<msev-> nice
<msev-> CrazyLemon, tale najdi-si morm portat v uno skripto k ste mi jo v zadnih 2 dneh nardil hehe :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- ne rabiš nič portat.. pač daš tisti import najdisi-sms from smth
<CrazyLemon> in uporabiš tist primer ki je v docih
<msev-> sj vem :)
<CrazyLemon> and thats it :)
<msev-> se mal hecam
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev-  pa lahk bi vse skupaj objavil na githubu an'!
<msev-> loh, sam k je git kr zajeban ane :)
<CrazyLemon> msev- ne :)
<msev-> un za max7219 bi rd imel pull request
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> i thought so ampak je kr simple za nas n00be :)
<msev-> za razširjeno napoved iz openweathermap api
<CrazyLemon> tist advanced stuff pa pač ne rabiš :D
<msev-> ti nisi n00b js sm :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- believe me..we are both n00bs :)
<CrazyLemon> ti vsaj meth znaš pripravit..js tudi tega ne
<msev-> ti znaš python iz glave kodirat, js ne znam niti s cheatsheetom :D
<msev-> ampak lepo da je brodul lepo dokumentiral
<msev-> s tem bo Å¡lo
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo..nisi zanikal kuhanje metha
<brodul> haha
<brodul> :D
<brodul> jaz si posljem napoved metorologa
<brodul> pa mi je vredu
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XqZYiYzR9M   če koga zanima kako se tesla sama parkira :)
<Pepelka> Driverless Tesla Autopilot - YouTube
<brodul> a kdo kaj elektroniko hacka na tem kanalu
<msev-> kaj mislš s tem :D
<msev-> js si kšn arduino projektk občasno nardim
<msev-> sam večinoma copy-paste kodiram :D
<brodul> no do mi je dost
<brodul> si kaj delal z ESp 8266
<msev-> lih doma mam 3 modulčke
<msev-> gor bom dal "souliss framework"
<msev-> za home automation
<msev-> ti pokažem kere mam
<msev-> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/D1-mini-Mini-NodeMcu-4M-bytes-Lua-WIFI-Internet-of-Things-development-board-based-ESP8266-by/1331105_32529101036.html
<Pepelka> Aliexpress.com : Buy D1 mini Mini NodeMcu 4M bytes Lua WIFI Internet of Things development board based ESP8266 by WeMos from Reliable d1 spec lug nuts suppliers on WeMos Electronic | Alibaba Group
<Pepelka> »Find More Integrated Circuits Information about D1 mini Mini NodeMcu 4M bytes Lua WIFI Internet of Things development board based ESP8266 by WeMos,High Quality d1 spec lug nuts,China d1 driving Suppliers, Cheap d1 recording from WeMos Electronic on Aliexpress.com«
<msev-> fajn je k maš večje pine
<msev-> pa vse maš breakane out
<msev-> dobu zlo hitr
<msev-> sam nism Å¡e sprobov
<msev-> če delajo :D
<msev-> brb grem na mobi
<brodul> hmm zanimivo
<msev-1> Evo mw
<msev-1> Me
<msevp> No zj sm pa res
<msevp> Ja teli esp8266 so amaze
<msevp> Komi cakam da mi rata kj nardit z njimi
<msevp> Cakam zj se senzorje a kitajske
<brodul> super so
<brodul> moral bi en meetup nardit
<matjaz> kdo je že včeri za vpsje spraševal? pitastrudl?
<msevp> Brodul pol k koncam vse projekte da lah demo nardim hehe
<msevp> Pa nunchuck rc transmitter sm si naredu
<msevp> Sm dodal 2 3-way switcha v kodo so mi tuki pomagal :)
<msevp> Za avtopilotu mode switchat
<msevp> Pac mene se da dost lepo opisat z besedo geek :D
<brodul> hehe
<msevp> Pol si delam rc transmitter z logitech 3d pro joystickom usbhost shieldom pa arduino mega 2560
<msevp> Pa i2c 16x2 lcd
<msevp> Da bom mel lah za modelcke avionckov in za racunalniske simulacije avionov isti joystick hehe
<msevp> Umes pa job iscem v farmaciji. Ce ma kdo ksne veze se priporocam :)
<msevp> Hehe
<brodul> :)
<brodul> https://t.co/vk7xUWGOiU
<Pepelka> https://gist.github.com/brodul/5f7adac520c98c803cf0
<napsy_> tist je tvoja cifra? :)
<skyx> ja notr jo je dal zgleda :D
<CrazyLemon> ja..dejmo vsi poklicat 031 123 456 :>
<yang> Radio Ga-GA http://videoweb.rtvslo.si/ava_archive02/2016/01/08/RadioGA-GAMMC.PR1.20160108.5.1010.mp3 15:10
<msev-> tnx za link brodul :)
<msev-> CrazyLemon, a si že poklicu :D hehehe
<msev-> ka pa če ma kšn slovenc res tako številko :D
<pitastrudl> matjaz mislim da jaz
<pitastrudl> why
<matjaz> pitastrudl: a maš univerzitetni email?
<pitastrudl> da
<matjaz> github ma ta student developer pack, dobiš 50$ za digitalocean
<matjaz> včasih je blo 100$
<pitastrudl> vem ja
<pitastrudl> sem izkoristil takrat ko je bilo 100$
<pitastrudl> :D
<matjaz> enako :D
<pitastrudl> heh
<CrazyLemon> matjaz a ti si na friju?
<matjaz> nope
<matjaz> ubuistvu bil, nič več
<pitastrudl> rip
<matjaz> exactly :D
<CrazyLemon> matjaz kolko časa nazaj? zanima me a se še vedno java forsira? ker pri bratrancu je eden dobil zaposlitev in ta pravi da se še vedno samo z javo več ali manj dela
<CrazyLemon> js pa sm slišal da se python zdaj več uporablja
<matjaz> 3 leta nazaj se je pol leta python pol leta java
<matjaz> ne vem kako je zdaj
 * CrazyLemon razmišlja a je on bil 3 leta nazaj na friju al ne
<CrazyLemon> ne spomnim se :)
<matjaz> sej ubistvu je bolj 4 kot pa 3 :D
<CrazyLemon> ja..zdi se mi da sm bil takrat na friju ja..sm se vozil samo na vaje pa izpite
<CrazyLemon> https://t.co/Ly0XsrAH3n
<Pepelka> http://twitter.com/StationCDRKelly/status/685849114156765188/photo/1
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: a nis bil ti isto leto kot jst?
<zdobbie_> to je blo 2011/2012?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ ne vem... mogoče?
<CrazyLemon> sj ti itak nisi hodil kaj dosti na predavanja/vaje tko da :D
<zdobbie_> pozimi sem se hodu
<zdobbie_> sem bil kr dost priden
<CrazyLemon> aja..men se zdi da si samo js ki sm bil iz starega programa sežana sm mel popoldne večinoma
<CrazyLemon> ti pa si bil zjutraj
<zdobbie_> pol se je pa pomlad zacela, sem pa sentjosta peglu
<CrazyLemon> zdj napisi se enkrat..tokrat v slovenscini
<zdobbie_> Ko pa se je zacela pomlad, sem zacel kolesarit, pretezno sem vozil vzpone na Sentjost in Smrecje.
<zdobbie_> na ja, drugo polletje sem bil tko dva dneva v LJ na teden
<zdobbie_> sem hodu le se na vaje za podatkovne baze & programiranje
<zdobbie_> faksa pa nbenga
<CrazyLemon> ah
<CrazyLemon> pa kolesariti*
<matjaz> zdobbie_: jest isto. do zime priden pol pa konec.
<CrazyLemon> pol pa konec ... zime? :D
<matjaz> tud ja :D
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: do you even surge?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ i dont even
<CrazyLemon> matjaz greš insurgency?
<matjaz> CrazyLemon: udba?
<matjaz> čaj si naredim pa pridem
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ja
<CrazyLemon> pa na mumble lahk prideš če želiš
<matjaz> dost bo
<skyx__> lp
<CrazyLemon> matjaz sj bi lahko napisal da si matjaz ane :D
<msev-> sm gledov en klip k je en prpravlov za dual bootat iz win10 ubuntu, pa me zanima zakaj je formatov particijo fat32, a ntfs ne bi blo uredu?
<CrazyLemon> msev- mogoče je čudn?
<CrazyLemon> ja ntfs is fine
<msev-> ql :)
<msev-> not that I have any win10 machine
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, pozabu :D
<CrazyLemon> matjaz sj sm te vprašal na chatu :D
<CrazyLemon> pa vprašal sem te če si na mumbleu pa si tudi bil tiho :D
<matjaz> uf, skor nikol ne opazim kej se tam izpisuje :D
<matjaz> se nevediš ne gledat tja, ko igraš na public serverjih :)
<matjaz> navadiš*
<CrazyLemon> pfft! :D
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem..drugič pridi na mumble tko boš vedel kaj se dogaja :D
<matjaz> deal, sam po slušalke moram, jih nimam doma :)
<CrazyLemon> matjaz sj maš zvočnike :)
<msev-> lol https://home-assistant.io/ cela suita za hišno avtomacijo v pythonu, ampak vrjetn ful zafrknen za kj dodat not :D
<Pepelka> Home Assistant
<Pepelka> »Open-source home automation platform running on Python 3. Track and control all devices at home and automate control. Installation in less than a minute.«
<msev-> tko da noob-unfriendly prolly dang
<matjaz> sej sem bil na slušalkah, sam pravih slušalk nimam doma, z mikrofonom :)
<matjaz> msev-, https://home-assistant.io/components/sensor.forecast/
<Pepelka> Forecast.io - Home Assistant
<Pepelka> »Instructions how to integrate Forecast.io within Home Assistant.«
<matjaz> niti ne
<CrazyLemon> msev- zakaj zafrknen?
<CrazyLemon> sj je python
<msev-> ja pa openweathermap tut že supportajo hehe
<msev-> mja, sam te senzorčki za souliss framework
<msev-> k majo nek svoj protokol pomoje
<msev-> da bi oba povezov skp
<msev-> to bi blo pomoje bolno težko
<msev-> sj ta souliss ma že openhab binding tko da lah tist uporablam :D
<msev-> nek MaCaco protocol uporabljajo teli v Soulissu :D
<msev-> https://home-assistant.io/demo/ zgleda pa lepo ane
<msev-> :D
<Pepelka> Home Assistant
<msev-> haha CrazyLemon Å¡e forecast.io v skripto dodat hehe
<msev-> ne sj se hecam itak je že dost informacij z openweathermap-a :D
<msev-> pa arsota
<msev-> :D
<skyx__> CrazyLemon: here? :)
#ubuntu-si 2016-01-10
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobbie> eyyy
<zdobbie> lol http://www.24ur.com/ekskluziv/zanimivosti/video-kaj-se-dogaja-z-zlatnim-ratom.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - VIDEO: Močan veter in valovi 'iznakazili' slavni hrvaški Zlatni rat
<Pepelka> »Narava je ta teden Hrvatom pokazala svojo moč. Močan veter in valovi so v nekaj dneh slovito plažo Zlatni rat na otoku Brač konkretno preoblikovali.«
<zdobbie> the future is now https://twitter.com/Maya_Mayhem/status/686073306806534144
<Pepelka> Maya Mayhem auf Twitter: ".@internetofshit @panasonic @Discovery Pops up at random when adjusting volume, only stays up up for about a second https://t.co/rgwnwATp75"
<skyx> lp
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/svet/srecanje-guzmana-s-seanom-pennom-kriminaliste-pripeljalo-do-razvpitega-ubeznika/383045
<Pepelka> Srečanje Guzmana s Seanom Pennom kriminaliste pripeljalo do razvpitega ubežnika :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Revija Rolling Stone je ponoči objavila pogovor igralca Seana Penna z mehiškim mamilarskim kraljem 'El Chapom' - Guzmanom, ravno to naj bi bila sled kriminalistov do zloglasnega gangsterja.«
<msev-> lol
<msev-> je mel pa jajca Sean Penn da se je dobil z drug-lordom
<CrazyLemon> ni najbl brihtn drug lord if you ask me!
<msev-> CrazyLemon, http://pastebin.com/43D9wdki za razdelit tekst
<Pepelka> def chunks(s, n): """Produce `n`-character chunks from `s`.""" for start - Pastebin.com
<msev-> pol k bom printal na majhen zaslon
<msev-> gut ane
<CrazyLemon> This page has been removed!
<CrazyLemon> msev- ^
<CrazyLemon> ampak ja..i getcha
<msev-> al pa tale http://pastebin.com/X9jpVkxH
<Pepelka> def split_by_n( seq, n ): """A generator to divide a sequence into chunks of - Pastebin.com
<lynxlynxlynx> v čem je problem?
<msev-> ni ga
<msev-> https://gist.github.com/brodul/5f7adac520c98c803cf0 za tale gist kere stvari moram pip installat
<Pepelka> morning_weather.py · GitHub
<msev-> in pa svojo cifro pa username pa pass sm že dal notr
<brodul> msev-: ce bos instaliral
<brodul> system wide
<brodul> ti ni treba nic novega
<msev-> a pač samo najdi si sms
<msev-> pa je to to
<msev-> po navodilih tm na uni spletni strani
<brodul> ja
<brodul> ne  se bat pognat
<brodul> pac ne bo delal
<brodul> :D
<brodul> tko je k punce
<brodul> nimas kej zajebat
<msev-> haha :)
<msev-> sj se ne bojim :)
<brodul> probi razumet kaj dela koda
<brodul> :D
<brodul> ni jo veliko
<brodul> ce kaj ne razumes vprasi
<msev-> vem da parsa tist xml to vem pa vem da z requests zgleda spletno stran k seb sprav :D
<msev-> pa pač sms pošlje sms :D
<brodul> Ja
<brodul> :D
<brodul> pol je pa tam hack, ki naredi string
<brodul> file objekt
<msev-> za un stringio bi mogu pa poguglat
<brodul> ker xml parser bere fajle
<msev-> :D
<brodul> to je to
<msev-> evo zj bom pognal
<msev-> :D
<msev-> kok časa traja da bo sms pršu
<msev-> :D
<brodul> 20~ sekund
<msev-> output je lepo naredu v terminal
<msev-> dobu pa nism še nč dang
<brodul> telefonsko si dal svojo :P
<msev-> ja
<msev-> čak bom probov z neta poslat
<msev-> če dobim
<msev-> aha nism Å¡e aktiviral svoje telefonske
<msev-> a to moram
<msev-> a moram prov svojo telefonsko notr dat
<msev-> kle na najdi si
<msev-> Najdi.si brezplačni SMS - 40 brezplačnih SMS-ov na dan!
<msev-> Pošiljatelj:Vaša telefonska številka ni aktivirana. Aktiviraj.
<msev-> brodul,
<brodul> aha
<brodul> to je mozno ja
<msev-> a nemorš neko njihovo uporablat
<msev-> morš kr svojo dat not a kko
<msev-> a se lahko kšn zmislš
<msev-> :D
<msev-> kšno*
<matjaz> mislim da ne, jo moraš potrdit
<brodul> ja moras dat svojo
<brodul> da je vsaj neka sledljivost
<msev-> jp
<msev-> yeeey dobu sm brodul
<msev-> top zadeva
<msev-> :D
<msev-> zj morm pa pogledat un xml če si bom še kj dodal notr :D
<msev-> če je še dost črk that is
<msev-> brodul,  a maš še kšne take podobne uporabne skripte :D
<brodul> hehe zakon
<brodul> :D
<brodul> trenutno nimam
<brodul> najbrs si bom naredu se da dobim sms ko se ura prestavi
<brodul> kaksen teden prej
<brodul> ker ne spremljam medijev
<brodul> guess what happended
<CrazyLemon> nothing much?
<brodul> ubistvu
<brodul> mal mi je bio ritem sfukal
<brodul> pac fino je vedet take stvari
<brodul> :D
<brodul> pa noben o tem ne govori
<brodul> :D
<msev-> uu brodul huda fora z uro
<msev-> :
<msev-> :D
<msev-> ej a mate vi tko ful multi-monitor set-up-e, da je pol en monitor dedicated za irc :D
<msev-> hehe
<brodul> msev-: men zaropota ko me omenis
<brodul> prvic ko si nasu skripto je zaropotal ker vsebuje "brodul"
<CrazyLemon> mam multimonitor setup ampak ni za irc..coz you know..its irc
<pitastrudl> js bi meu Å¡e enga sam ni placa :c
<pitastrudl> mam sam 2
<pitastrudl> vertikalno pa nevem ce je vredu imet
<CrazyLemon> you poor bébé
<pitastrudl> i cri
<CrazyLemon> js mam tv nad monitorjem..tko da je v redu i guess
<zdobbie_> wat een luxuz
<CrazyLemon> jah..tko je če maš APU  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<msev-> haha
<msev-> APU morš met na Airbusu da lahko pržgeš motorje
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> APU can run an airbus? zdobbie_ are you reading this?!?
<msev-> bordul kko pa maš to interfacean vibra motor z računalnikom (spet ti bo vibriral) :D
<zdobbie_> !g airbus amd APU
<Pepelka> AMD embedded is in Airbus A380 - Fudzilla http://fudzilla.com/32446-amd-embedded-is-in-aribus-a380
<msev-> to pa ni prov searchov
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> ne bo mu vibriral če nisi niti autocompleteal nicka :)
<zdobbie_> ocitno bom rabu nehat z airbusi letet
<msev-> loh zdobbieju pokažem ker gumb je treba u airbusu prtisnt da APU pržgeš
<msev-> brb
<brodul> aja preden pozabim
<brodul> dost sistemcev se isce
<brodul> ce koka zanima
<brodul> *koga
<zdobbie_> pero prit dol
<CrazyLemon> pero legenda
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: GNOME 3.20 Improves Function Keys, Audio Jack Detection  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/7fMmRLDq6EA/gnome-funtion-keys-fix-wifi-bluetooth
<matjaz> jebena drva
<matjaz> kolk je Pero rinu?
<yang> Pero Pero Mišič
<matjaz> https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/40b873/gnomes_mutter_tiling_code_gets_rewritten/
<Pepelka> GNOME's Mutter Tiling Code Gets Rewritten : linux
<Pepelka> »14 points and 2 comments so far on reddit«
<matjaz> zanimivo
<CrazyLemon> matjaz pero zmagal
<matjaz> sem gledal ja
<matjaz> norc
<zdobbie_> https://twitter.com/emmaroller/status/686222683600728064
<Pepelka> Emma Roller auf Twitter: ""I'd like to add you to my professional network on LinkedIn." https://t.co/2rbDrx0Gct"
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon:
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie
<CrazyLemon> :
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXKDu6cdXLI
<Pepelka> Jazz for Cows - YouTube
<Pepelka> »http://www.newhot5.com. The New Hot 5, American-based jazz band plays for a herd of cows in Autrans, France. The unedited footage is now uploaded on our chan...«
<lynxlynxlynx> huh, tako dolgega manjka štroma pa še nisem doživel
<CrazyLemon> 24h?
<yang> kje pa si ?
<yang> kle pri nas zmanjka elektrike samo 1x letno
<yang> kadar cistijo trafo postajo
<yang> 21:55:00 up 192 days, 5:32, 1 user, load average: 1.16, 0.83, 0.80
<yang> tole mam doma brez UPS
<lynxlynxlynx> en del Å¡tepca je bil brez cca 45m
<pitastrudl> nekdo ukradu Å¡trom zihr
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: lidl je hladilnike zagnal
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: ej kaj je zdaj tam noter, k je bil vcasih Hermes ?
<lynxlynxlynx> mislim da prav nič
<lynxlynxlynx> zuni je vse zaraščeno
<yang> zapusceno ?
<yang> cudn
<yang> pa taka moderna bajta
<matjaz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvE84AGMWpE&sns=tw
<Pepelka> Powerball Winnings = Hookers and Cocaine - YouTube
<matjaz> HAHAHA
<Pepelka> »Funny news blooper in an interview video as Powerball lottery contestant gives the best answer ever to a reporter on live TV. ~ WATCH MORE FUNNY NEWS BLOOPER...«
<yang> matjaz: tole je bolj Ameriki podobno "She burried him in the backyard" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-WWMvlQBEU
<Pepelka> Seven-Time Lottery Winner Offers Tips to Powerball Winner | ABC News - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Julie Leach is the winner of a $310.5 million Powerball jackpot, Michigan's second-largest lottery win in its history. SUBSCRIBE to ABC NEWS: https://www.you...«
<jabuk> http://cdn-media.hollywood.com/images/l/victory_620_080712.jpg
<msev-> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
#ubuntu-si 2017-01-02
<speed-> morgen!
<krt57> .vreme hrastnik
<jabuk> ARSO: Hrastnik (290m): 2°C @02.01.2017 7:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 62% severnik 2 m/s (7.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:43:24, Kulminacija: 11:04:51, Sončni zahod: 15:26:18
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 42min 55s, Luna je v ščipu
<krt57> .vreme lisca
<jabuk> ARSO: Lisca (943m): 0.2°C @02.01.2017 7:10 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 51% jugozahodnik 10.73 m/s (38.6 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:42:19, Kulminacija: 11:04:03, Sončni zahod: 15:25:47
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 43min 28s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): -6°C @02.01.2017 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 78% severovzhodnik 1.1 m/s (4.0 km/h) jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:45:05, Kulminacija: 11:07:01, Sončni zahod: 15:28:56
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 43min 51s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<yang> brez oblacka
<zdobbie> huehuehue
<CrazyLemon> right..sam da je oblačno
<CrazyLemon> ffs
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): -4°C @02.01.2017 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 70% severovzhodnik 1.1 m/s (4.0 km/h) pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:45:05, Kulminacija: 11:07:01, Sončni zahod: 15:28:56
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 43min 51s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> dz0ny: kaj jabuk ne posilja vec informacij v query ?
<yang> .vreme berlin
<jabuk> berlin: 1.11°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Country__Country/*https://weather.yahoo.com/country/state/city-638242/
<yang> .vreme london
<yang> .vreme reykjavik
<jabuk> reykjavik: Podatka o vremenu ni ... ker Yahoo sucks
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Cerklje ob Krki (154m): 6°C @02.01.2017 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 58% jugozahodnik 5.6 m/s (20.2 km/h) jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 08:07:14, Kulminacija: 12:05:44, Sončni zahod: 16:04:14
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 7ur 57min 00s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> .vreme rejkjavik
<jabuk> rejkjavik: -18.89°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Country__Country/*https://weather.yahoo.com/country/state/city-2614/
<CrazyLemon> piši mu na query pa ti bo pošiljal na query
<yang> ja nic ne poslje
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa naj bi ti poslal?
<yang> ja te napovedi
<CrazyLemon> [11:24:42] <CrazyLemon>: .vreme rejkjavik
<CrazyLemon> [11:24:43] <jabuk> rejkjavik: -18.89°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Country__Country/*https://weather.yahoo.com/country/state/city-2614/
<CrazyLemon> its just you :)
<yang> zgleda
<CrazyLemon> .vreme london
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Cerklje ob Krki (154m): 6°C @02.01.2017 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 58% jugozahodnik 5.6 m/s (20.2 km/h) jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 08:07:14, Kulminacija: 12:05:44, Sončni zahod: 16:04:14
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 7ur 57min 00s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> epic ! :D
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 7.km SZ od PIVKE @02/01/2017 12:10:35  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.73+N,+14.14+E
<matjaz> .time ljubljana
<jabuk> Trenutni čas v Ljubljana, Slovenia je 12:59
<matjaz> certi poštimani
<zdobbie> gratz
<zdobbie> have a day off
<zdobbie> .yt the xx on hold
<jabuk> The xx - On Hold (Official Audio) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_oA9UmRd4I
<matjaz> no can do
<matjaz> btrfs is still being a spoiled brat
<zdobbie> dejansko delas?
<matjaz> ja in ne
<matjaz> nisem na Å¡ihtu
<CrazyLemon> https://www.engadget.com/2017/01/02/dell-27-ultrathin-monitor/
<jabuk> The Dell 27 Ultrathin monitor really lives up to its nameEngadgetEngadgetsavesharesavesharesavesharesavesharesavesharesaveshareear iconeye icontext file
<jabuk> Dell is hoping to turn some heads at CES with the 27 Ultrathin, which sports one of the thinnest display profiles I've ever seen. Instead of having most of its...
<zdobbie> dat name
<slax0r> save .5cm of space for only 500$ more!
<slax0r> a-pass!
<idioterna> https://scontent.flju2-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/15873471_1097121883729729_2231263131303566596_n.jpg?oh=451b0a084730bd71dadc2b0f3d543d2c&oe=58EBB99D\
<idioterna> https://scontent.flju2-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/15873471_1097121883729729_2231263131303566596_n.jpg?oh=451b0a084730bd71dadc2b0f3d543d2c&oe=58EBB99D
<idioterna> https://scontent.flju2-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/15825970_687492121444124_5402866649855323457_n.png?oh=a655685fb00e6dac125bf566f2f6cb70&oe=58E18DAB
<idioterna> for all you linux fans.
<CrazyLemon> fake
<CrazyLemon> original: https://i.imgur.com/LzYEnFB.jpg
<idioterna> pa res
<idioterna> internet me je zavedel!
<CrazyLemon> it happens to me sometimes.. first they show you boobies and then all of the sudden you ...a mangina.. right there .. all over your screen
<CrazyLemon> gaddemn internet
<CrazyLemon> +see
<idioterna> kva je pa mangina?
<idioterna> slis se k angina za tipe
<CrazyLemon> google it if you dare
<idioterna> ok
<idioterna> pise 'male feminist'
<idioterna> aha mogoce si mislu tole k moski penis med noge skrije?
<CrazyLemon> aye
<idioterna> doesn't sound so bad
<idioterna> mislm, a mas rajs da je sticking right out of your screen
<pitastrudl> sem na ubuntu dal Å¡e xfce zraven unitya
<pitastrudl> pa mi zaradi nekega razloga na xfce noče sshjat v mašine
<zdobbie> MAD LAD
<pitastrudl> napiše denied public key
<pitastrudl> pa sej so key-i v istem folderju
<zdobersek> ssh procesi ti tecejo?
<idioterna> pitastrudl: ssh-agent environment variabl nimas
<pitastrudl> sshd pa ssh-agent tečeta
<pitastrudl> idioterna: aha
<idioterna> set | grep SSH_
<idioterna> v unity pa xfce
<idioterna> pa primerjaj
<zdobersek> SSH_AGENT_PID, SSH_AUTH_SOCK mam kle
<zdobersek> pa dewa
<pitastrudl> js isto
<pitastrudl> dva variabla mi vrze ven
<idioterna> v xfce?
<idioterna> dela pa ne?
<zdobbie> msev- IRL https://i.imgur.com/LzYEnFB.jpg
<pitastrudl> v xfce imam obedve idioterna
<pitastrudl> pa ne dela
<pitastrudl> če dam verbose output vidim da probava private keye in pol napiše da ni več drugih moznosti za auth
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> that's weird
<pitastrudl> indeed
<zdobersek> SSH_AUTH_SOCK kaze na enak file?
<zdobersek> socket even
<pitastrudl> hm, bom pogledal
<pitastrudl> se morm logoutat
<pitastrudl> rip
<zdobbie> v obe seji se logiras kot enak user, kenede?
<pitastrudl> da
<pitastrudl> ok zdej sm na unity
<pitastrudl> tukaj pa nimam SSH_AGENT_PID
<pitastrudl> pa dela
<pitastrudl> SSH_AUTH_SOCK ne kaže na isti fajl
<pitastrudl> na xfce mi nekam v /tmp kaže
<pitastrudl> tukaj pa v run/user/1000/keyirng--neki/ssh
<idioterna> aha pol je pa v tem problem mogoce
<idioterna> dej se tle ssh -v
<idioterna> da vids kako ti keye probava
<pitastrudl> ok sem pogledal
<pitastrudl> vse je ok, dokler ne pride do "Next authentication method: publickey"
<pitastrudl> potem probava "Trying private key: /home/krompir/.ssh/id_rsa"
<pitastrudl> probava vse mozne filename-e
<pitastrudl> pa fajla
<pitastrudl> na unity na tem koraku gre vse ok
<CrazyLemon> pa je krompir user tudi na unityju?
<pitastrudl> ne, to sm ga sam preimenoval tako
<pitastrudl> sta ista userja
<pitastrudl> :p
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa če bi vse te loge vrgu na paste.sh uredil svoj username pa prilepu link? :)
<pitastrudl> takoj
<pitastrudl> https://paste.sh/wckFAZg2#9dZdS9oVH6hk5JswVoiyPYYr
<pitastrudl> na xfce
<jabuk> paste.sh · encrypted pastebin
<CrazyLemon> dej če že urejaš
<CrazyLemon> uredi vse
<CrazyLemon> :>
<pitastrudl> https://paste.sh/_emTAS9T#yrNwPlyJrd5RjGLdKMrYyLGm
<jabuk> paste.sh · encrypted pastebin
<pitastrudl> tisti ki dela
<pitastrudl> ah
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> moram spakirat
<pitastrudl> se je začelo boardanje
<CrazyLemon> weird sh1t
<CrazyLemon> SpaceX is targeting return to flight from Vandenberg's Space Launch Complex 4E (SLC-4E) with the Iridium NEXT launch on January 8.
<pitastrudl> nice
<matjaz> pitastrudl, na xfce se ti ne požene ssh-agent pravilno
<matjaz> fix je to
<matjaz> pod Session and Startup v nastavitvah XFCE poišči Launch GNOME services on startup
<matjaz> pa enejblaj
<matjaz> restartaj pa Å¡e enkrat probaj
<msev-> haha zdobersek cute pic of me :)
<msev-> CrazyLemon, a to bojo pristal z uno raketo spet na ploščadi
<skyx> lp
<pitastrudl> matjaz:
<pitastrudl> hvala :D , dela zdaj
<pitastrudl> mislim da sem prebral da naj bi lahko se to probal, samo sem si mislil "zakaj bi to spreminjal?"
<matjaz> ping
<jabuk> matjaz: pong
<matjaz> pitastrudl, na xfce se ti ni zagnal gnome-keyring, ki v Unity nadzira ssh-agent
<zdobersek> classic xfce
<CrazyLemon> stupid xfce
<pitastrudl> nice
<yang> dz0ny: si  online
<dz0ny> ne :)
<CrazyLemon> good!
<yang> dmesg|grep leap
<CrazyLemon> ww
<yang> dz0ny: zakaj jabuk ne reagira na query ?
<dz0ny> \privmsg
<dz0ny> not such thing as query
<yang> ne reasgira na privmsg
<dz0ny> server pošlje privmsg
<dz0ny> to je edin na kar reagira
<dz0ny> men dela
<dz0ny> po moje maš kej narobe v klientu nastavljen
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/Y0phndT.png
<dz0ny> no sej ti dela :D
<yang> zdaj sem se spomnil, da je morda tole razlog
<yang> [yang(+RZiw)]
<yang> da morda zaradi teh flagov ne sprejme msgja
<dz0ny> ne on že sprejme, sam tvoj klinet zavrne :)
<yang> tako ja, zgleda je bil to razlog, sem dal +R stran in sedaj deluje
<dz0ny> kaj je +R
<yang> od tistih freenode fllodov sem imel +R
<yang> https://freenode.net/kb/answer/usermodes
<jabuk> User modes - freenode
<jabuk> freenode IRC network
<skyx> lp
#ubuntu-si 2017-01-03
<speed-> jo
<zdobbie> http://globalnews.ca/news/3151526/french-mayor-dead-end-road-rue-du-brexit-honour-british-leave-vote/
<jabuk> French mayor names dead-end road ‘Rue du Brexit’ in honour of British leave vote - National | Globalnews.ca
<jabuk> The mayor of a French town has garnered a lot of reaction on social media after deciding to name a circular road, which leads nowhere, "Rue du Brexit" in honour of Britian's vote to leave the European Union.
<matjaz> CrazyLemon,
<matjaz> dz0ny,
<matjaz> msev-,
<matjaz> https://blog.xinhong.me/post/sublime-text-vs-vscode-vs-atom-performance-dec-2016/
<jabuk> Sublime Text vs Visual Studio Code vs Atom Performance Test (Dec 2016) | print(this->render());
<matjaz> I win, I guess :)
<jabuk> http://thejointblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/victory.jpg
<slax0r> jutro
<metalcamp_> o/
<zdobersek> vs vim?
<slax0r> vs vim?
<CrazyLemon> vs MS studio?
<zdobersek> vs LibreOffice?
<matjaz> vs typewriter?
<zdobersek> vs pencil?
<dz0ny> matjaz: mornin
<slax0r> vs lefuck?
<dz0ny> it's bs
<dz0ny> vs is not code editor
<dz0ny> its ide same for atom
<dz0ny> sublime is text editor :)
<matjaz> Atom je IDE?
<dz0ny> it has more buttons than all the other combined :)
<dz0ny> pa inline docse ti kaze etc
<dz0ny> pac ide
<zdobersek> Atom ni IDE
<dz0ny> step debuger mas
<zdobersek> VS Code je pa tko rebranded Atom
<dz0ny> define ide
<zdobersek> Atom je Chrome, k zloada datoteko z diska v HTML
<slax0r> po tej logiki sta tudi emacs/vim ide
<dz0ny> since when vim shows inline docs?
<matjaz> Sublime jih tudi
<dz0ny> since when
<dz0ny> show me pic :)?
<zdobersek> :sp /usr/share/docs/docs.txt
<dz0ny> k sem zihr da ni to to
<zdobersek> enough inline for me
<dz0ny> zna pokazat tis one line
<slax0r> dz0ny: sem preprican da je kak plugin kje ki zmore kaj takega/podobnega
<matjaz> dz0ny, kaj točno misliš z inline?
<zdobersek> u and ur 21st century text editors
<zdobersek> vodprem sublime na Macu, pa sem suh
<slax0r> matjaz: sorta like popup
<zdobersek> in to z zelo omejenim poznavanjem vima
<dz0ny> to da ko greš z miško čez funcijo dobiš link do kje se nahaja koda
<matjaz> seveda ima
<dz0ny> pokaže docsee od funkcije
<matjaz> Anaconda
<zdobersek> jst ne pisem kode z misko
<matjaz> zza Python recimo
<slax0r> miska
<slax0r> kek
<slax0r> we write text
<slax0r> not point text
<dz0ny> well hence the diffrence betwen ide pa text editor :)
<slax0r> :set mouse=1
<slax0r> pa je potem vim ide?
<slax0r> sorry
<slax0r> :set mouse=a
<dz0ny> matjaz: http://i.imgur.com/Eq71ehF.png
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> notice the "turns sublime into ide"
<dz0ny> tehnično sm lahko pokaže samo one line text za text widget
<dz0ny> dolgo cajta nazaj sm hotu met plugin k bi kazal kej vec
<dz0ny> no vec nas je blo
<dz0ny> pa je sel tip na bahame za 1 leto
<dz0ny> in je tko ostal
<dz0ny> pol sm pac nehal razvijat plugien za sm3
<matjaz> well, but still, a much faster IDE than Atom
<matjaz> :)
<dz0ny> sam sam tud ni se cist ide :)
<dz0ny> mu manjka prikaz dokumentacije
<dz0ny> hotl smo da bi dodal widget not za to
<dz0ny> pa je reku bom
<dz0ny> pol ni blo pa nč
<matjaz> kakšen prikaz dokumentacije pa?
<dz0ny> matjaz: tkole https://code.visualstudio.com/images/javascript_lodash_typings.png
<dz0ny> pa tole https://code.visualstudio.com/images/javascript_debug_data_inspection.gif
<dz0ny> to je IDE
<dz0ny> k drugace mors random toole uporabljat
<dz0ny> and this https://wallabyjs.com/assets/img/vscode_inline.gif
<dz0ny> k pozenes teste ti napako inline pokaze
<dz0ny> in skocis nannjo
<dz0ny> ne da isces
<CrazyLemon> so..VS ftw?
<dz0ny> vs IRC
<dz0ny> ce si msev :D
<dz0ny> se koda sama napise :)
<metalcamp_> tudi to je skill :)
<CrazyLemon> https://bgr.com/2017/01/02/cnn-hacking-fallout-screenshot/
<jabuk> CNN uses screenshot from ‘Fallout 4’ to show how Russians hack things – BGR
<jabuk> The thing about computer hacking is that it's such a general, far-reaching term that it's almost impossible to explain to someone who isn't already familiar with it.
<slax0r> top kek
<CrazyLemon> .apt playonlinux
<jabuk> playonlinux {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), xenial (16.04LTS), yakkety (16.10), zesty}
<CrazyLemon> thats BS
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, what's BS?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz that info is BS
<msevwork> BSD
<metalcamp_> msevwork: kaj bo dobrega? :)
<matjaz> metalcamp_, ne izzivaj :)
<metalcamp_> :D
<msevwork> nč tazga :D
<slax0r> lmao
<msevwork> a je edn od vaju že dobu orangepi :D
<metalcamp_> ja
<msevwork> in a si se že kj igral
<msevwork> a ste šli kj smučat med prazniki?
<CrazyLemon> smučat..pha
<msevwork> sj vem da sam kolesarš
<msevwork> a si šu kšno novo turo
<CrazyLemon> kolesarit...pha
<msevwork> loh bi Å¡u kdaj kj mountainbike varianto tut
<zdobersek> s kolesam je po ledu drsu!
<msevwork> da bi na Grintovc prikolesaru
<msevwork> :D
<metalcamp_> msevwork: not yet. nisem bil veliko doma te dni
<msevwork> ej a je lažje VPN na nekem spare orangepi-ju vzpostavt kukr  na mikrotiku?
<matjaz> ne
<msevwork> dons držte neki pesti zame :) mam težk dan :)
<zdobersek> ja jst mam sam dve
<msevwork> no sj supr to :D
<zdobersek> ja ne morm
<zdobersek> rabim obe za druge projekte
<msevwork> haha
<CrazyLemon> pls?pretty pls?
<CrazyLemon> wanking can wait
<CrazyLemon> its msev we're talking about
<msevwork> pol bom bivši reku :D
<zdobersek> ja placa nej
<zdobersek> 140EUR/h
<zdobersek> to je akcija za obe pesti
<zdobersek> drgac 80EUR/h/pest
<msevwork> mal morm loto začet igrt :D
<msevwork> haha
<msevwork> metalcamp_, a boš unga kerberosa sprobu
<msevwork> al kere zadeve nameravaš najprej sprobat tm gor :D
<metalcamp_> RouterOS requires v3.x and you will need to install and enable the ppp package. There is one limitation to using OpenVPN on the RouterOS platform: currently only tcp is supported. udp will not work.
<metalcamp_> RouterOS requires v3.x and you will need to install and enable the ppp package. There is one limitation to using OpenVPN on the RouterOS platform: currently only tcp is supported. udp will not work.
<metalcamp_> dunno, moram najprej stestirati stabilnost
<metalcamp_> ups
<metalcamp_> zgleda je skrajni čas, da vnesem nekaj kofeina vase
<CrazyLemon> intravenozno?
<metalcamp_> ni slaba ideja :)
<CrazyLemon> of course..thats how addicts mind work..you need to escalate things quickly :>
<zdobersek> ... ti si predlagu iglo
<CrazyLemon> that was just a slight push/nudge towards his goal :p
<zdobersek> ziher prodajas utekocinjen kofein
<msevwork> učer sm bil pa v muzeju iluzij
<msevwork> dost dobr sam Å¡e 1 Å¡tuk bi pasal da bi bla cena bl legit
<zdobersek> kolk pa majo po kvadratnem metru?
<msevwork> :)
<zdobbie> https://podcrto.si/objavljamo-zbirko-podatkov-nasilnega-kriminala-2011-2015/
<jabuk> Objavljamo zbirko podatkov nasilnega kriminala 2011 - 2015 • Pod črto
<matjaz> 32k
<matjaz> vau
<msevwork> a tok incidentov je blo
<metalcamp_> msevwork: looks like you need caffeine too :>
<msevwork> yup
<msevwork> prvič k sm pojedu "Pocketcoffee" me je tok prjel da sm tko 2x hitrejš bral tisto skripto k sm se jo mogu naučit
<msevwork> k sova sm bil :D
<msevwork> k drgač ne maram kave
<msevwork> sam v slaščicah
<zdobersek> tist pocketcoffee se v mlek zmesa
<zdobersek> ne tolce se to ko rafaelloti
<metalcamp_> lol
<msevwork> itak da se jih čvaka k rafaellote
<msevwork> ja bela kava bi tut Å¡la
<msevwork> še bolš bi blo če bi mela tak okus k kakav
<matjaz> get out
<zdobersek> just /part
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve kako bi dobu vn 'dc:creator' iz XMLja?
<CrazyLemon> rss.dc:creator ne dela ravno :D
<zdobersek> xml2json
<zdobersek> pa poj naprej
<msevwork> zdobz the wizkid
<metalcamp_> CrazyLemon: xpath?
<CrazyLemon> xml2json sounds like an idea.. metalcamp_ ne v tem primeru
<CrazyLemon> https://www.npmjs.com/browse/keyword/xml2json     zdaj je sam vprašanje..which one :D
<jabuk> npm
<jabuk> npm is the package manager for javascript
<slax0r> le sigh
<slax0r> DOMParser?
<slax0r> https://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/Web/API/DOMParser
<jabuk> DOMParser - Web APIs | MDN
<jabuk> DOMParser can parse XML or HTML source stored in a string into a DOM Document. DOMParser is specified in DOM Parsing and Serialization.
<msevwork> a poznate jsonato
<msevwork> sicer s temu nima zveze
<msevwork> ampak pol k maš enkrat json je purdy nice
<metalcamp_> misliš jsonator?
<slax0r> metalcamp_: saj ne vem ce sem te ze vprasal to ali samo hotel vprasat, a si ti ti a metalcamp ko ureja/popravlja/whatever podnapise za filme?
<metalcamp_> slax0r: ne, gre zgolj za naključje
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a je kej snega v celju?
<CrazyLemon> hm..očitno je snežilo sam v južnem delu .si
<zdobersek> 0
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/chrisfroome/status/816227311104262144/photo/1
<jabuk> Chris Froome on Twitter: "Suffering more than I'd care to admit while @KennyElissonde takes photos 🙈😂 https://t.co/MfNIE5oM5l"
<zdobersek> and here I am
<msevwork> ne metalcamp jsonata
<msevwork> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBaK40rtIBM
<jabuk> JSONata in 5 minutes - YouTube
<jabuk> First look at the JSONata query and transformation language for JSON data. https://github.com/jsonata-js/jsonata http://jsonata.org
<msevwork> tis nooice
<matjaz> http://imgur.com/v22pKgR
<jabuk>                         
<jabuk>         
<jabuk>     
<jabuk>     Kinky Kirsty - Imgur
<jabuk> A .jpg image . Kinky Kirsty
<matjaz> there you go
<skyx> a tole ste vidl? :)
<skyx> https://media.ccc.de/v/33c3-7969-shut_up_and_take_my_money
<jabuk> C3TV -
<jabuk> Shut Up and Take My Money!
<jabuk> FinTechs increasingly cut the ground from under long-established banks’ feet. With a "Mobile First" strategy, many set their sights on br...
<metalcamp_> mhm
<metalcamp_> te napake so pure laziness
<slax0r> tl;dl version?
<metalcamp_> npr. številke kartic so prenašali v vsaki transakciji
<metalcamp_> slab monitoring prevar
<metalcamp_> napačno blokiranje računov
<metalcamp_> možnost social engineering tech supporta s pomočjo podatkov, ki so jih pošiljali v vsaki transakciji
<metalcamp_> pa Å¡e par stvari je bilo
<metalcamp_> sam baje so zdaj vse zrihtal
<metalcamp_> "baje"
<metalcamp_> we want mvp and we want it yesterday style
<metalcamp_> msev-: https://github.com/ericdouglas/ES6-Learning
<metalcamp_> read all the links!
<skyx> jaz se ravno vuejs neki lotevam en MVP nardit :D
<metalcamp_> sem slišal par dobrih stvari, samo še ni bilo prilike sprobat
<metalcamp_> trenutno sem stuck na meteorju
<CrazyLemon> like a shooting star
<skyx> metalcamp_: kaksne dobre stvari? :P
<metalcamp_> skyx:'is fast, is good, awsm,awsm' :D
<skyx> tole se slisi hipstersko :D
<metalcamp_> skor kot za meteor, samo za vue še nisem nikogar slišal, da bi rekel 'this is shit' :D
<skyx> ker je simple pa vsak php otrok ga zna uporabljat :)
<zdobersek> I'm a PHP child
<zdobersek> (true story)
<CrazyLemon> kaj je narobe s tem regexem ^(https?):\/\/|^(www\.?).+
<CrazyLemon> should match http/https/www but breaks on www part :)
<zdobersek> fse
<CrazyLemon> ne razumem
<zdobersek> dej pastaj v regex101 pa polinkaj
<CrazyLemon> kako naj polinkam
<zdobersek> link do regex IDEja
<zdobersek> (actual IDE)
<CrazyLemon> ne razumem
<zdobersek> bru
<zdobersek> don't let me do it for u
<CrazyLemon> do what?! I DO NOT UNDERSTAND WHAT YOU WANT FROM ME?
<CrazyLemon> link regexa pa primera ti ne morem linkat prek regex101 ker ne vem kje deliš povezavo oziroma če je sploh to mogoče na regex101
<zdobersek> someone's itchy ...
<CrazyLemon> not me..i showered a few weeks ago..not gonna be itchy for at least few more days
<zdobersek> kko na regex101 vstimas, da po vseh vrsticah opravlja matching?
<zdobersek> (?:^https?:\/\/|^(www\.?)).+
<zdobersek> otherwise
<CrazyLemon> nea vem
<zdobersek> (?:^https?:\/\/|^www\.?).+
<zdobersek> even
<CrazyLemon> what is this sorcery
<zdobersek> multi-line mode moras vklopt
<zdobersek> TIS THE REGEXEXPERTISE
<zdobersek> !g regex crosswords
<CrazyLemon> kje maš to multiline mode?
<zdobersek> have a crossword
<CrazyLemon> ta*
<zdobersek> v meniju pod zastavco v input boxu
<CrazyLemon> ne bo to to
<zdobersek> odstranu sem pa vse nepotrebne grupe v regexu
<zdobersek> k sem odlocu, da jih ne rabis
<CrazyLemon> nope..nea dewa
<zdobersek> kwa ne dewa
<CrazyLemon> bot crasha če skopiram www link :)
<zdobersek> ja to je pa botov problem
<CrazyLemon> hm..mogoče ga pa matrajo redirecti?
<matjaz> jest mislim, da si ga pozabu nafutrat
<matjaz> pa je mal tečn
<CrazyLemon> ma ne vem kaj ga matra..zihr dzöny neki zaj... :P
<CrazyLemon> [16:29:19] <CrazyLemon>: http://www.koper.si/
<CrazyLemon> [16:29:20] <jabuk2>: Mestna občina Koper
<CrazyLemon> [16:29:25] <CrazyLemon>: www.koper.si/
<CrazyLemon> [16:29:26] * jabuk2 has quit (Remote host closed the connection)
<CrazyLemon> nea dewa!
<slax0r> www.koper.si/
<CrazyLemon> mogoce ne zna fetchat ce ni http spredaj? hmm
<zdobersek> hmm
<CrazyLemon> ni redirect..must be regex! :>
<slax0r> damn regex
<zdobersek> who made that regex
<CrazyLemon> nope! ni regex
<CrazyLemon> slabo spisana funkcija!
 * CrazyLemon looks at dzöny
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ircbot/blob/master/lib/fat.coffee#L264
<jabuk> ircbot/fat.coffee at master · ubuntu-si/ircbot · GitHub
<jabuk> ircbot - Preprost irc bot
<slax0r> stephen cole kleene helped with the regex concept
<CrazyLemon> ne mara linkov ki se začnejo z www :)
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny deleted fix/vreme-test at d61147d: https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ircbot/commit/d61147d
<CrazyLemon> oh noes..he's here
<CrazyLemon> i fixed it..kinda.. not really but kinda tho
<CrazyLemon>   if url.substring(0,3) == "www"
<CrazyLemon>         url = "http://" + url
<CrazyLemon> no more crashes!
<zdobersek> regex pol delu
<CrazyLemon> ja
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] CrazyLemon created fix/preview-url-regex (+1 new commit): https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ircbot/commit/9214e10ee2ee
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/fix/preview-url-regex 9214e10 CrazyLemon: Thanks to Zan Dobersek from Skofja Vas for the regex hint and thank me for the awesome substring idea
<zdobersek> subtle doxing is subtle
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] CrazyLemon opened pull request #54: Thanks to Zan Dobersek from Skofja Vas for the regex hint and thank m… (master...fix/preview-url-regex) https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ircbot/pull/54
<zdobersek> loh bi vsaj sumnike popravu
<CrazyLemon> kere sumnike?
<zdobersek> tiste, ki Å¡Å¡Å¡Å¡Å¡Å¡Å¡Å¡umijo
<CrazyLemon> .sc ark patrol veronika redd at all
<jabuk> Ark Patrol - At All (ft. Veronika Redd)(6 minut) https://soundcloud.com/heroicrecordings/ark-patrol-at-all-ft-veronika-redd ♥10,259 ▶257,048
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-mtV-nOomU
<jabuk> Lenticular clouds in Novalja - YouTube
<jabuk> This morning (30.12.) sky was beautified by awesome and big lenticular clouds above Novalja. To add even more beauty, Sun was rising, which gave just amazing...
<zdobbie> looks like HAARP to me
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] zdobersek closed pull request #54: Thanks to Zan Dobersek from Skofja Vas for the regex hint and thank m… (master...fix/preview-url-regex) https://git.io/vMY2m
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] zdobersek pushed 1 new commit to master: https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ircbot/commit/7c8e1363b3302aab03ee2e408b31ab5d75ff507e
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/master 7c8e136 Žan Doberšek: Merge pull request #54 from ubuntu-si/fix/preview-url-regex...
<kubanc> jov. a kdo ve kako v libreoffice ko preko pivot tabel filtriramo rezultate, iz teh rezultatov dobimo SUM?
<metalcamp> =SUM()
<metalcamp> :)
<metalcamp> kubanc, neki na pamet: https://ask.libreoffice.org/en/question/45654/how-to-add-subtotals-in-pivot-table/
<metalcamp> https://ask.libreoffice.org/en/question/38208/how-do-you-create-a-pivot-table-with-the-monthly-sum-of-expenses/
<jabuk> How do you create a pivot table with the monthly sum of expenses? [closed] - Ask LibreOffice
<jabuk> Consider the following data: |January|300€| |January|100€| |Febuary|10€| |Febuary|5€| |March|1000€| The key here is that the month column is a DATE (2014-01-01, 2014-01-03) formatted as MMMM! How does one create a pivot table to display the monthly sum? |January|400€| |Febuary|15€| |March|1000€|
<CrazyLemon> .yt mr j medeiros weight
<jabuk> Mr. J. Medeiros "Weight" feat. Alyss https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UoaHVU11nm0
<pitastrudl> .yt Steinjo - Friday Fahrenheit
<jabuk> Steinjo - Friday Fahrenheit HIGH QUALITY https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tT5x0DKqCus
<CrazyLemon> je.. te deutchland :)
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> tebi bi zihr bil zanimiv the man in high castle :P
<zdobersek> ... for all the wrong reasons
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-W5gVbqxyk
<jabuk> Enno Bunger - Regen (live bei TV Noir) - YouTube
<jabuk> Enno Bunger live bei TV Noir, dem Wohnzimmer der Songwriter. Tex führt als Moderator im Heimathafen Neukölln in Berlin durch die Musik-Talk-Show TV Noir. Im ...
<pitastrudl> mmm...nazis
<dz0ny> a nimaš ti nemke? :D
<pitastrudl> da
<CrazyLemon> hence the 'mmm' part
<pitastrudl> thatsmyfetish.jpeg
<CrazyLemon> 404
<dz0ny> well pol ne ji zgornjega poslat :)
<pitastrudl> warum
<CrazyLemon> warum indeed..kr vredu je
<CrazyLemon> so mellow
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp tist hudič še vedno ne dela prav
<CrazyLemon> https://paste.sh/gtDZw2Cm#NraiP_nzQw5aZTtdJdfI_VIE
<jabuk> paste.sh · encrypted pastebin
<skyx> CrazyLemon: kako to da delas to parsanje za elektriko? kaksen poseben razlog?
<CrazyLemon> skyx ja..rad bi vedel kdaj bo elektrike zmanjkalo :>
<skyx> ql :)
<CrazyLemon> mja..ne znam sparsat tako da bo prav :)
<skyx> kje imas problem?
<skyx> mogoce kako idejo lahko dam :)
<skyx> CrazyLemon: ce cesa ne znas sparsat pretvori najprej v tebi bolj "prijazen/berljiv format"
<CrazyLemon> why rage quit on me!?!?!
<CrazyLemon> skyx v pasteju je opis problema.. namreč pod X html tag je lahko več mest in ulic..vedno pa nastopajo v paru h3 + ul
<CrazyLemon> trenutno mi gre lepo čez vse h3je - mesta
<CrazyLemon> ampak težava je v teh ul-jih
<CrazyLemon> in matchat par je pain in the arse
<CrazyLemon> no če boš mel kakšno idejo kr pusti komentar..js pa grem naprej gledat man in the high castle
<CrazyLemon> bbl/t
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, vidm da si not padu :)
<matjaz> pa zakaj ne uporabljaš BeautifulSoup?
<matjaz> https://github.com/CrazyLemon/Obvestila-izpadi/blob/master/obvestila/obvestila/spiders/scraper-elektrika.py#L40
<jabuk> Obvestila-izpadi/scraper-elektrika.py at master · CrazyLemon/Obvestila-izpadi · GitHub
<jabuk> Contribute to Obvestila-izpadi development by creating an account on GitHub.
<matjaz> tuki bi mogoče lahko pogledal, če se da string splitat z ' ,' pa če se ga da, splitaš prvi del tega stringa z ' ' da dobiš ulico, pa sestaviš en list vseh imen ulic + hišnih številk
<matjaz> če te prav zastopim :)
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, ^
<CrazyLemon> matjaz kateri string?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz tole dobim li-je vn
<CrazyLemon> sam ker je na koncu vsakega li-ja \n je pol array poln \n
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=se0XO3780Pg
<jabuk> MAG-LEVAudio: World's first levitating turntable (official) - YouTube
<jabuk> The Uplifting Experience of Music. KICKSTARTER: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/245727224/mag-lev-audio-the-first-levitating-turntable Production: Brigh...
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, a ni ta 'streets' pol list vseh ulic (brez \n)?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz a ni scrapy based on/using beautifulsoip?
<CrazyLemon> soup*
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ja
<CrazyLemon> _VSEH_ :D
<CrazyLemon> torej če je več mest znotraj enga nadzorništva/območja
<matjaz> ja sej, za vsak list item to kar sem napisal narediš
<matjaz> pa sestaviš nov list
<CrazyLemon> matjaz Å¡e vedno ne vem kateri string bi ti splital :)
<CrazyLemon> https://paste.sh/gtDZw2Cm#NraiP_nzQw5aZTtdJdfI_VIE
<jabuk> paste.sh · encrypted pastebin
<CrazyLemon> pod street maš primer arraya ki ga dobim v tisti vrstici
<CrazyLemon> kako boš tu vedel kaj pripada prvemu mestu kaj drugemu? :)
<CrazyLemon> ok..tu je mal očitno..dve mesti dve ulici :D
<matjaz> aa
<matjaz> zdej mi je šele jasno kaj točno hočeš :D
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu želim matchat h3 tag z ul tagom
<CrazyLemon> but thats kinda difficult :D
<CrazyLemon> tko da.. poskusil sm v Go-ju
<CrazyLemon> in python-u
<matjaz> vem kako
<CrazyLemon> mogoče je na vrsti nodejs :D
<matjaz> sam nisem ziher kako v Scrapyju
<matjaz> :D
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ti kr povej.. brainstorm ahead :)
<matjaz> https://github.com/mfin/partis-rss/blob/master/partis-rss.py#L57
<jabuk> partis-rss/partis-rss.py at master · mfin/partis-rss · GitHub
<jabuk> partis-rss - partis.si RSS feed generator
<CrazyLemon> ni mi problem vse zbrisat pa začet znova :D
<matjaz> poglej .find_next
<matjaz> pa bi lahko dal ul
<CrazyLemon> ja..to sm že vidu
<CrazyLemon> ampak!
<CrazyLemon> kje je dokumentacija za ta find_next :D
<matjaz> https://www.crummy.com/software/BeautifulSoup/bs4/doc/#find-all-next-and-find-next
<jabuk> Beautiful Soup Documentation — Beautiful Soup 4.4.0 documentation
<CrazyLemon> torej iteriram čez h3
<CrazyLemon> in uporabim find_next ul ?
<matjaz> tako!
<CrazyLemon> thats a good point :)
<matjaz> pol je pa vsak li v tem ulju ulica
<matjaz> and that's it
<matjaz> :)
<CrazyLemon> yup.. bom probal jutri oz. enkrat v tem tednu
<CrazyLemon> k si mi mal zdaj crashal cel načrt :D scrapy se dokaj preprosto integrira v heroku..pa ne rabiš dosti delat za outputat json :D
<matjaz> če spišeš za outputat json ti jest hostam na api.mkfs.si
<matjaz> :)
<CrazyLemon> niga pls..i've seen your btrfs issues
<matjaz> aja, pa za hrambo JSONa si poglej TinyDB
<CrazyLemon> your api is more down than up :P
<matjaz> awesome shit
<matjaz> .time ljubljana
<jabuk> Trenutni čas v Ljubljana, Slovenia je 22:52
<matjaz> nigga plz!
<CrazyLemon> mmmmhmmmm
<skyx> partis rss to se uporblas? :>
<CrazyLemon> takrat ko mu disk dela
<CrazyLemon> ko je disk usable* :D
<matjaz> fak ju
<matjaz> seveda Å¡e
<matjaz> pa dobr da ne na svojem kompu :P
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/svet/italija-ce-vas-za-volanom-zalotijo-s-telefonom-boste-ob-izpit.html
<jabuk> 24ur.com - Italija: če vas za volanom zalotijo s telefonom, boste ob izpit
<jabuk> Za volan ne sodi niti telefon. In tudi v tem primeru visoka globa - 120 evrov - očitno ne zaleže. Kar tri četrtine jih med vožnjo telefonira, piše sporočila, brska po spletu in družbenih omrežjih. V Italiji z novim letom na prste stopajo prav takš...
<CrazyLemon> tile italijani..pa niso tko neumni kot zgledajo :)
<matjaz> izjema potrjuje pravilo :)
<matjaz> aja skyx zdej sm se spomnu!
<matjaz> uporabljam ansible ja :)
<skyx> matjaz: sem si naredil virtualke pa sem igrov mal res sexy :D
<dz0ny> matjaz: https://gist.github.com/dz0ny/cf9d101e821e13b78520725b7ced208e
<matjaz> dz0ny, najs, tnx!
#ubuntu-si 2017-01-04
<upd> https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/5lsu8p/hot_news_financial_times_says_bitcoin_is_a/
<jabuk> Hot news! Financial Times says Bitcoin is a pyramid scheme! : Bitcoin
<jabuk> reddit: the front page of the internet
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 8.km SV od KOBARIDA @04/01/2017 06:12:56  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.3+N,+13.65+E
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/yfn9QoL.jpg
<metalcamp_> jutro!
<metalcamp_> CrazyLemon: 'tist hudič' ni edina stvar, ki se je zavlekla v 2017 :/
<slax0r> dz0ny: nov ide http://spacevim.org/
<speed-> slax0r ti hvalis react
<speed-> ti si na drogi
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> react je zakon
<speed-> eh
<slax0r> druga stvar je pa tudi javno znana
<speed-> za pizdo m aterno je
<slax0r> eh, ti nimas pojma :)
<speed-> jaz pravim da ga angular pojebe :D
<speed-> oboje je za kurac da se pac nebomo nekaj brez veze menili
<slax0r> apples and oranges :)
<slax0r> probaj se vue.js
<speed-> eh
<slax0r> sicer pa ja,m as prav
<speed-> nic nebom probal :D
<slax0r> vse kaj je v js je za kurac
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> danes sem v unity
<speed-> tak da vsaj ena pozitivna zadeva
<msevwork> jutro momci
<msevwork> idioterna, ene dve oranžne pite si bom prvošu zle v roku parih dni :)
<msevwork> te bom prosu za naročilo js ti pa po paypalu pošljem
<msevwork> čeprov za eno ploščico se še nism odloču kero bi mam 2 v izboru :)
<pitastrudl> muc http://i.imgur.com/bICzgFg.png :D
<msevwork> kašna zlobna usta ma
<idioterna> msevwork: sure
<msevwork> nooice
<msevwork> http://www.cnx-software.com/2017/01/04/qualcomm-officially-unveils-snapdragon-835-octa-core-processor-for-smartphones-mobile-pcs-virtual-reality/
<jabuk>  Qualcomm Officially Unveils Snapdragon 835 Octa-core Processor for Smartphones, Mobile PCs, Virtual Reality…
<msevwork> a se kafinirate :D
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> nismo narkomani
<pitastrudl> da
<idioterna> eni so :)
<metalcamp_> idioterna: i see what you did there :)
<msevwork> a je možn iz amazon dotov castat na chromecast audio?
<dz0ny> nope
<dz0ny> a si nor
<dz0ny> :)
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp_ ampak tisto je edino pomembno! :D
<CrazyLemon> https://amazonlightsail.com/
<jabuk> Amazon Lightsail: Simple Virtual Private Servers on AWS
<jabuk> Amazon Lightsail is the easiest way to launch and manage a virtual private server with AWS. Plans start at $5 per month for 512MB RAM, 20GB of SSD storage.
<msevwork> dz0ny, da se sam je ful  zakompliciran
<msevwork> a mislte da bo kšn amazon dot competitor ampak da bo googz home
<msevwork> pač manjša varianta obstoječe
<metalcamp_> CrazyLemon: when everything is urgent... :D
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon ista cena kot pri digitalocean
<pitastrudl> imam pri njih že 2 leti vps pa laufa bp
<msevwork> CrazyLemon, a pol boš izpade elektrike podelal tudi za Gorenjsko
<msevwork> hvala
<msevwork> :D
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl but amazon! free drone delivery is included!
<pitastrudl> haha
<CrazyLemon> msevwork podelam se na gorenjsko ja
<CrazyLemon> za* *cough*
<msevwork> hahah
<msevwork> https://liliputing.com/2017/01/closer-look-elements-smart-tv-amazon-fire-os-alexa.html
<jabuk> Closer look at Element's Smart TV with Amazon Fire OS and Alexa - Liliputing
<CrazyLemon> https://www.engadget.com/2017/01/04/speedx-unicorn-bike-ces-hands-on/
<jabuk> SpeedX's Unicorn bike comes with smarts already installedEngadgetEngadgetsavesharesavesharesavesharesavesharesavesharesaveshareear iconeye icontext file
<jabuk> If you're serious about cycling, you'll want to track every ride. How far you went, the amount of calories you burned -- that sort of thing. Until now, that's m...
<metalcamp_> jabuk went berserk
<msevwork> nice
<msevwork> sam če ni iot je bv
<msevwork> da go prideš v garažo se synca z uro
<msevwork> al pa mobitelom
<msevwork> k pač nek displej pa senzorje pač gor daš, kupš garmina al pa kj
<msevwork> tale powermeter je kul
<metalcamp_> kot kaže bom moral kupiti ups... na kaj se splača vrčt uč?
<metalcamp_> rang nekje do 200€
<pitastrudl> kaj se ve zakaj je opt v root direktoriju file in ne direktorij?
<pitastrudl> ops
<pitastrudl> mislim da sem ga pokvaril :x
<matjaz> opt bi moral bit direktorij
<pitastrudl> ja
<pitastrudl> sem dal sudo mv nekfajl.tar /opt
<pitastrudl> mislim da bi moral Å¡e en slash dodat
<matjaz> jap
<johnnyyy> glej -C
<pitastrudl> kaj po defaultu ima ubuntu kaj notri?
<pitastrudl> afaik naj bi imel notri samo nek 3rd party stvari če se kaj instalera?
<matjaz> sej maš verjetno zdej oboje
<pitastrudl> ne
<matjaz> tko da sam pobriši file
<pitastrudl> ni
<pitastrudl> je bil samo fajl
<pitastrudl> hm
<pitastrudl> sej v xubuntu 14.04 ga sploh ni
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> nevem pa za 16.04
<CrazyLemon> koga ali česa ni?
<matjaz> aha
<matjaz> pol ga pa ni ja
<matjaz> pa ti je zato naredilo file
<matjaz> ker tudi če bi dal brez zadnjega / bi premaknilo v folder
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon mojega slovničnega znanja
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl to govoriš kot da si ga nekoč imel ...
<CrazyLemon> :>
<pitastrudl> top kek
<msevwork> metalcamp_, to vrjetn rabš za kšn velk komp ne za SBC ane
<msevwork> zle sm tvoj nickname prebral metalkomp :D
<msevwork> ti kovinski komp t
<msevwork> ti
<msevwork> http://i.imgur.com/bSUfFbd.gifv  nom nom nom
<metalcamp_> msevwork: ma niti ne, mrežna oprema, rpi, nas
<CrazyLemon> en 12V akumulator pa je!
<metalcamp_> tam nekje 750VA bi verjetno že zadostovalo
<msevwork> ja če bi bil sam rpi pol kitajci delajo pocen stvari
<msevwork> sam tko k je pa tolk pa ne bo Å¡lo :D
<metalcamp_> če bi bil samo rpi bi mi verjetno predlagal AA baterije :D
<msevwork> vsaj lionka no
<msevwork> pa obstaja nek tak posebn vezje za to
<msevwork> da maš za SBC pol "ups" prek lion baterije
<msevwork> no nekateri so bolj napredni pa še sončne celice gor prklopijo
<msevwork> prek mppt polnilca
<pitastrudl> zgleda da default xubuntu install ima /opt direktorij
<pitastrudl> samo ni nič notri
<matjaz> ti ga sigurno nisi imel
<matjaz> če ne bi ti fajl prestavilo v folder
<speed-> ej slax0r
<speed-> ka zdaj bos mel ovi cpu ali ne
<slax0r> mislin ka nede delalo, probati bi mogo
<zdobbie>  /opt is ... opt-ional
<speed-> ok
<speed-> te pa ideva en den na pivo
<speed-> lejko vutro ali pa cez vikend
<speed-> :D
<zdobbie> f petek maste frei
<msevwork> go zdobbie go zdobbie
<slax0r> speed-: ti se javim kak pa kdaj
<speed-> mamo
<speed-> bog pozegnjaj 3 krale :)
<msevwork> noice
<pitastrudl> a pozna kdo club-mate
<pitastrudl> pijačo
<msevwork> nope
<msevwork> js poznam sam ubuntu-mate
<msevwork> distribucijo
<msevwork> :D
<msevwork> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl sup mate
<pitastrudl> kek
<msevwork> argh matey
<slax0r> u fooken wot...m8
<msevwork> lets throw him overboard
<msevwork> lets feed him to the narly sharks :D
<CrazyLemon> narly? what are we? surfers from Cali?!
<slax0r> groovy
<CrazyLemon> cowabunga!
<slax0r> jinkies
<zdobersek> cawo*
<CrazyLemon> ćao*
<zdobersek> ciao bugno!
<matjaz> "this. fucking. channel" - zdobersek, 2016
<zdobersek> and I stand behind those words!
<msevwork> s kero črko že označm segment v vimu
<zdobersek> :q
<msevwork> da ga pol yankam vn
<msevwork> zdobbie :@
<matjaz> dd
<msevwork> jaja
<msevwork> to vem no
<msevwork> pa u pol za tem
<msevwork> če nism hotu :D
<zdobersek> z misko oznac, ane
<msevwork> nočm
<zdobersek> pa loh potem okrog poudarjas, da uporabljas vim kot IDE
<matjaz> :D
<msevwork> zdobersek, kam me boš pelov na izlet če pridem v Celje :D
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/ | Ubuntu 17.04 aka Zesty Zapus |  <msevwork>: da ga pol yankam vnm <sevwork>: zdobbie :@
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/ | Ubuntu 17.04 aka Zesty Zapus |  <msevwork>: da ga pol yankam vn <msevwork>: zdobbie :@
<matjaz> yank it out!
<zdobersek> nekdo kle zlorablja pooblastila
<CrazyLemon> SOVA?!
<zdobersek> ABDU
<msevwork> aha že vem "v" je oz "V"
<zdobersek> kot ... Vendetta?
<zdobersek> .yt v for vendetta 1812
<jabuk> V for Vendetta 1812 Overture opening and ending scene https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9gYhnUKehU
<msevwork> dobra zdobersek
<msevwork> ej zdobersek a veš kko nastanejo martinčki?
<msevwork> Gorenjc je futral krokodila :D.
<zdobersek> matjaz: can u confirm
<matjaz> yes, I can. is funny.
<CrazyLemon> what is..i wanna laugh too
<zdobersek> this. fucking. channel.
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ^ its the highly anticipated 2017 quote
<zdobersek> peaked on January 2th
<zdobersek> 4th
<msevwork> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wM2X_HCELeo :D
<jabuk> Dance 2 Trance - Power Of American Natives 98 (16:9) HQ - YouTube
<jabuk> Dance 2 Trance - Power Of American Natives 98 (DJ Quicksilver Radio Cut) 1997
<msevwork> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5p0gqCIEa8 lol
<jabuk> Amazon Alexa Gone Wild! (ORIGINAL) - YouTube
<jabuk> Why!?!? We just got our new echo dot and this happened!?!? Jukin Media Verified (Original) * For licensing / permission to use: Contact - licensing(at)jukinm...
<msevwork> poor kid
<CrazyLemon> https://www.windytv.com/?mbeurope,temp,2017-01-05-15,47.093,17.095,6
<jabuk> Windytv / Windyty, wind map & forecast
<jabuk> Wind map and weather forecast for kiters, surfers, pilots, sailors and anyone else. Worldwide animated weather map, with easy to use overlays and precise spot forecast. METAR, TAF and NOTAMs for any airport in the World.
<CrazyLemon> so..much...wind
<msevwork> wau huda stran CrazyLemon
<msevwork> tole si morm nujn u nodered dashboard dat
<CrazyLemon> msevwork ty
<CrazyLemon> lol @alexa
<msevwork> sam nevem a je res 5stopinj v LJ
<msevwork> nope ni -4 je
<msevwork> slabo kaže tole tale stran
<CrazyLemon> .vreme ljubljana
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): -3.3°C @04.01.2017 10:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 83% vzhodnik 1.4 m/s (5.0 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:45:14, Kulminacija: 11:08:04, Sončni zahod: 15:30:53
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 45min 39s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 7.4°C @04.01.2017 10:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 69% južni veter 4.5 m/s (16.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:46:28, Kulminacija: 11:11:10, Sončni zahod: 15:35:52
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 49min 23s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> works for me
<msevwork> CrazyLemon, windy sux
<msevwork> wrong temps
<CrazyLemon> msevwork u suck!
<msevwork> CrazyLemon, zakaj majo narobe temperaturo
<msevwork> :D
<CrazyLemon> msevwork a si kdaj pomislu da oni nimajo narobe temperature ampak da ljubljana ima?!
<CrazyLemon> nisi ne?!
<matjaz> sej pomojem da so taprave
<matjaz> brez vštetega vetra
<matjaz> ker če klikneš na temperaturo kaže -2
<msevwork> kko men ne
<msevwork> men kaže 5 stopinj
<CrazyLemon> https://testing-version-do-not-bookmark.windytv.com/?temp,45.961,14.490,10
<jabuk> Windytv / Windyty, wind map & forecast
<jabuk> Wind map and weather forecast for kiters, surfers, pilots, sailors and anyone else. Worldwide animated weather map, with easy to use overlays and precise spot forecast. METAR, TAF and NOTAMs for any airport in the World. SYNPOP codes from weather stations.
<matjaz> msevwork, klikn na temperaturo, pa se ti na levi pojavi
<msevwork> ja zelen je pobarvan
<matjaz> in mi za LJ Bežigrad kaže -5
<msevwork> ja če kliknem gor na specifično točko kaže prov
<msevwork> sam zemljevid ni prov pobarvan
<matjaz> pa sej to tiu pravm!
<matjaz> ti*
<msevwork> a morm screenshotat da boste vrjel
<msevwork> kam prtisnem da bo prav :D
<CrazyLemon> ta zadnji link..klikneš spodaj desno na ECMWF in potem klikneš na Observed temp.
<CrazyLemon> pa ti izpiše prave temperature
<msevwork> vidm
<msevwork> sam pobarvan pa Å¡e kr ni prov
<metalcamp_> use imagination
<matjaz> kva ni pobarvan prov?
<msevwork> http://imgur.com/a/EgKOJ see here the map is not colored correctly poglej spodj legendo
<matjaz> ja zato k je pobarvan glede na forecast
<matjaz> in je prov pobarvan
<msevwork> kko pa pobarvaš na trenutno?
<matjaz> ne da se
<msevwork> huda stran drgač
<msevwork> sam takoj sm najdu neki k ni kul :D
<matjaz> ja če ne more bit
<matjaz> klikn play knof pa boš vidu zakaj
<msevwork> vem ja
<msevwork> ker so kao napovedi
<msevwork> a se beta verzijo da tut embeddad
<msevwork> t
<msevwork> k vidm da je za uno prejšnjo verzijo ful lepo narejen da se jo embedda
<msevwork> pač za stabilno verzijo
<msevwork> zgleda bo treba počakat da bo beta pršla v stabilno verzijo
<msevwork> CrazyLemon, a maš še kšno zanimivo stran :D
<CrazyLemon> msevwork of course
<msevwork> plz do share
<matjaz> pornhub.com
<matjaz> ta je kr kul no
<CrazyLemon> msevwork http://www.dpgraph.com/
<msevwork> holly shizzle dobr da nism kliknu matjazev link
<msevwork> je lih sodelavka za mano
<msevwork> tale dpgraph je pa tut grozn :D
<matjaz> DO IT!
<CrazyLemon> msevwork http://www.arngren.net/ better?
<speed-> msev- te bi glih mogel
<msevwork> on je socks k nos 3 pare socksov :D
<msevwork> ona*
<msevwork> sam ne ve za ta vzdevek :P
<matjaz> kako nos 3 pare socksov?
<matjaz> naenkrat?
<msevwork> ja naenkrat
<matjaz> wat
<msevwork> ja tok jo zebe zgleda
<msevwork> pol pa une zunanje ma tko po 14 dni al pa en mesec iste
<msevwork> :D
<msevwork> sam notranje vrjetn mena
<msevwork> :D
<msevwork> hahah
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKbBDKsSEic
<jabuk> Bill Burr's Solution To Environmental Problems- CONAN on TBS - YouTube
<jabuk> Bill's got a surefire way to make sure there's enough natural resources for all. More CONAN @ http://teamcoco.com/video Team Coco is the official YouTube cha...
<slax0r> https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13317045
<slax0r> dun dun dun
<jabuk> Unsecured MongoDB's taken hostage | Hacker News
<msevwork> !bacon
<msevwork> tole bi irc bot lahko znal :P
<msevwork> al pa slap
<msevwork> :D
<msevwork> a snickers a day keeps the doctor away
<msevwork> yang kaj si pa ti nekaj quiet :D
<idioterna> coin raste, pa gleda
<msevwork> najs
<msevwork> haha
<msevwork> zakaj nism vložil v kej bitcoinov :D
<matjaz> itak ja, kr v kozarec, mal kisa, pa na polico
<msevwork> haha
<msevwork> :D
<zdobersek> this.
<zdobersek> fucking.
<zdobersek> channel.
<msevwork> a je zdobersek najstarejši od nas :D
<msevwork> a je on brada linuxa
<msevwork> a si to ti CrazyLemon
<msevwork> CrazyBeardyLemonHipster
<msevwork> dz0ny, why u no chats, u just code and make $$$
<metalcamp_> msevwork: too much caffeine?
<msevwork> today is my happy day
<jabuk> M 2.3 > 13.km JZ od BABNEGA POLJA @04/01/2017 14:27:22  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.57+N,+14.43+E
<metalcamp_> msevwork: pol pa mene označijo za narkomana
<metalcamp_> https://sheetsu.com/
<jabuk> Create API from Spreadsheet - Sheetsu
<jabuk> Turn Google Spreadsheet into API
<metalcamp_> look at all these happy customers
<msevwork> nice find metalcamp_
<jabuk> M 2.4 > 10.km JZ od BABNEGA POLJA @04/01/2017 14:27:23  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.59+N,+14.45+E
<msevwork> oh noes dz0ny u allright?
<yang> msevwork: nimam kej dost cajta za zapravljati tele dni
<msevwork> rizi bizi
<CrazyLemon> a je bil chrome updejt or smth?
<CrazyLemon> kr naenkrat mi zravn https strani napiše "Varno"
<dz0ny> felt 0 thing
<CrazyLemon> you heartless bastard :(
<msevwork>  lol
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C1UxTw6XEAAgxs9.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> ahahaha
<zdobbie> is this still the 'this. fucking. channel.'?
<CrazyLemon> it. will. always. be.
<CrazyLemon> ..
<zdobbie> then I'll fit right in!
<zdobbie> msev je koncal za danes
<zdobbie> tko da si cmo koncno odpocit
<CrazyLemon> aye
<yang> idioterna: si kaj prodal
<zdobbie> .yt hyper music flume
<jabuk> Hermitude - Hyper Paradise (Flume Remix) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_izLoQbyWQ
<zdobbie> NEVER HAVE TO WORRY, NEVER HAVE TO WORRY (disclaimer: sometimes I do have to worry)
<yang> Feudalism then and now http://i.imgur.com/KHX7pJR.jpg
<upd_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYqOf2uFNiY :D
<jabuk> Study With Me - Study Live Stream #78 - YouTube
<jabuk> Hello! In these type of videos you will see me studying. Are you demotivated? Study with me & many others simultaneously! Open for more: vvvvv MY SCHEDULE: h...
<CrazyLemon> upd so rude..ignoring us all
<pitastrudl> bn
<pitastrudl> ban
<upd> CrazyLemon, ?
<CrazyLemon> upd the subject studying
<pitastrudl> stuDYING
<CrazyLemon> upd pa ni live :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yeP97LsPoNY
<jabuk> EXAM TIME: I'm taking a break from YouTube - YouTube
<jabuk> Summary of the video: Due to exams, I'm taking a break from YouTube for 6 weeks. I will CONTINUE to live stream, but I will broadcast already existing study ...
<upd> tist ne razumem
<upd> ja ampak je back
<CrazyLemon> upd ampak ni
<CrazyLemon> :D
<upd> piše v živo
<CrazyLemon> I will CONTINUE to live stream, but I will broadcast already existing study live streams. I will be back on Monday, February 13th.
<CrazyLemon> already existing study live streams
<upd> a ti to spremljaš
<CrazyLemon> upd ne
<upd> :)
<upd> še #n je povečala lol
<CrazyLemon> #n?
<upd> #78 kar v bistvu niti ni če ponavlja
<CrazyLemon> ah
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/MetroUK/videos/1278975452137740/
<jabuk> Metro - We're going to watch 105-year-old Frenchman Robert... | Facebook
<jabuk> We're going to watch 105-year-old Frenchman Robert Marchand attempt to break his world record for cycling the furthest distance in an hour, while being...
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ^
<zdobbie> who's 'we'
<CrazyLemon> nazis
<zdobbie> Robert probably knows about Nazis
<CrazyLemon> aye
<zdobbie> e.g. http://i.imgur.com/lXaA0x8.jpg
<CrazyLemon> is that Robert in front?
<zdobbie> kolk se ma do konca?
<zdobbie> anyway
<zdobbie> kr car
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie tam cca. 4-5min
<CrazyLemon> sam mi ne zgleda kot da se vozi 26+
<zdobbie> ja meri mu cas
<zdobbie> velodrom je 250m
<zdobbie> vsaj zgleda tko
<zdobbie> tapravi so 400m
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie question
<CrazyLemon> is he on shimano 105s?! :D
<zdobbie> quest then!
<zdobbie> ~dura~ ace probably
<zdobbie> but good one
<CrazyLemon> Congratulations Robert Marchand, who managed 22.547kms in an hour! He fell just short of his 2014 record of 26.927kms but what a phenomenal achievment!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/znanost-in-tehnologija/potrdili-nov-organ-v-cloveskem-telesu/411631
<jabuk> Potrdili nov organ v človeškem telesu :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk> Znanstveniki so potrdili, da v trebušnem predelu obstaja samostojen organ, za katerega so doslej menili, da gre zgolj za posamezne strukture. Organ je poznan pod imenom mezenterij, opisoval pa ga je ...
<zdobbie> 'just short'
<zdobbie> kdo je linku to sranje
<zdobbie> yang: ksna piramida je to
<zdobbie> da je korporativne elite vec kokr izoljenih politikov, pa so ti pod njimi?
<zdobbie> pa kje so v tanovi ureditvi vsi royaltyji?
<zdobbie> onile peasanti v srednjeveskem fevdalizmu so kull
<zdobbie> -l
<idioterna> yang: ne, prpravlam dnar za kupt
<idioterna> i'm in the top 1.5%, woo
<dz0ny> https://opensource.googleblog.com/2017/01/grumpy-go-running-python.html
<jabuk> Google Open Source Blog: Grumpy: Go running Python!
<yang> Ali morda kdo ve, ce je na nek nacin pri spletni banki mozno zgenerirati dvosmerno verifikacijo tudi preko Android telefona. Sedaj imam namrec ta poseben hardwarski verifikator, sam verjetno bi tudi preko Androida delovalo ?
<pitastrudl> mogoče je z razlogom hardverski, zato da ni na tvojem telefonu?
<yang> kaj pa vem, to zadevo imam ze dolgo casa, takrat se ni bilo androida
<yang> je pa res, da je dodatna zascita, ce je fizicno locen
<dz0ny> itak da je
<dz0ny> totp je to
<dz0ny> rabiš vedt sam hash
<yang> sej to je, nevem kje bi zvedel hash (moral bi biti nekje v online banki, samo vprasanje ce je viden)
<dz0ny> a mas bobiel app za banko :)
<dz0ny> mobile...
<yang> ne
<matjaz> TIL: bountysource.com
<zdobbie> the hell
<matjaz> zdobbie, kakšen hell?
<zdobbie> mah
<zdobbie> .yt fugheddabadit
<jabuk> Ni zadetka
<matjaz> pft, failing all over the place I see
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zf0ZyoUn7Vk
<jabuk> Donnie Brasco - Forget About It - YouTube
<jabuk> A scene from Donnie Brasco where Johnny Depp explain what "forget about it" means.
<zdobbie> (but thanks for care)
<upd> bitcoinnn kwajj to delašš
<upd> mogu bi si vzet miljon pufa na hišo pred enim letom pa kupit
<upd> pa bi bil rich
<upd> fucking noob
<upd> lohk bi imel zdej 2 miljona dobička
<upd> kolk let službe je to da našparaš 150 ?
<pitastrudl> neki tazga
<upd> matr smo neumni :d
<pitastrudl> ane
<upd> ja lej enga poznaš k ima par biljonov pa ti da en miljon pa kupiš btc
<upd> pa če gre 10% gor pa maš 100k toj že za hišo
<upd> k ne našparaš v 10 letih
<pitastrudl> ka a tega nisi naredu
<upd> jah problem je
<pitastrudl> kakšen
<upd> da če hočeš ful služit
<upd> morš bit bogat
<pitastrudl> prodaš sebe
<upd> če si revn
<pitastrudl> se ukradeš nazaj
<upd> boš skoz revn
<pitastrudl> in spet prodaš
<pitastrudl> ponavljaš cikel dokler nimaš par biljonov
<pitastrudl> pol sploh ne rabis btcja več
<upd> a me boš ti kupu
<pitastrudl> a znaš kuhat
<upd> da
<pitastrudl> dobr, pol te vzamem
<pitastrudl> vsak dan 5 kil Å¡trudla prosim
<upd> a jabolčni
<pitastrudl> da
<msev-> on ne jebe sistema, on živi po svojih načelih
<pitastrudl> :D
#ubuntu-si 2017-01-05
<zdobbie> https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10542519
<jabuk> ; DROP TABLE "COMPANIES";-- LTD - Overview (free company information from Companies House)
<jabuk> ; DROP TABLE "COMPANIES";-- LTD - Free company information from Companies House including registered office address, filing history, accounts, annual return, officers, charges, business activity
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> sneeeeg, jeee
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> jo
<speed-> ja
<speed-> si v grazi
<speed-> ali doma?
<speed-> etik v grazi je zdaj glih tak sel sneg
<speed-> ka si nej vido 1m od okna
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> v grazi
<zdobbie> grazie
<metalcamp_> jutro
<speed-> ja
<speed-> zdaj pa nic vec
<slax0r> zaj gre v murski baje
<slax0r> mi zena posila slike vsakih 30s :D
<speed-> hehe
<slax0r> ffs
<slax0r> po pomoti commital cache dir
<slax0r> pa pushal...2.2G
<zdobbie> GG
<zdobbie> London awaits for you, ol' chap!
* zdobbie changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri previjanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/ | Ubuntu 17.04 aka Zesty Zapus | Stati inu @stati
<zdobersek> hjalp http://www.delo.si/novice/slovenija/javni-zapis-zadosca-za-razkritje-imena-pravi-policija.html
<zdobbie> hjålp*
<matjaz> "kadar se bo posameznik zavestno odpovedal svoji pričakovani zasebnosti"
<matjaz> wat?
<zdobbie> inb4 this fucking guy https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ircbot/commit/9214e10ee2ee0b2147ab06f77e21975eb6c5fa45
<zdobbie> tole bo menda http://www.sodnapraksa.si/?q=zasebnost&database[SOVS]=SOVS&_submit=išči&order=date&direction=desc&rowsPerPage=20&page=0&id=2015081111399905
<zdobbie> to je toti mariborcan, k je Mariposa botneta skupej spravu
<zdobbie> kako so pa policisti to logiko skupaj naklamfal
<zdobbie> bom su se po casopis
<CrazyLemon> pejt..hit
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobersek> 10:17 AM? what luxury is this?!?!
<matjaz> that0s how he rolls. bruh!
<matjaz> that's*
<msevwork> nutcracker> BTC is falling...PANIC!!!
<msevwork> bil sm 7:50 v službi
<msevwork> sam sm ključ od pisarne pozabu tko da sm šele pol pršu :D
<CrazyLemon> how convenient
<msevwork> mislm sm delal prek mobitela
<msevwork> itak se lahko sshjam
<msevwork> <JBot> BitcoinAverage: 24h Average: $1120.82 Last: $1091.17 Ask: $1092.12 Bid: $1088.87 Volume: 199,223.06 BTC
<msevwork> za yanga :D
<zdobbie> "mislm sm delal prek mobitela" kemik
<zdobbie> a si s puncami snapchatu
<matjaz> swipeal levo in desno
<msevwork> lol
<msevwork> pogledal sm če so izračuni že končani pa pričel osnovno analizo :D
<msevwork> http://www.cs.toronto.edu/songfrompi/
<jabuk> Song From PI
<jabuk> Song From PI
<msevwork> kvajzj a mo kj govorl
<msevwork> :D
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 5.km JV od KOPRA @05/01/2017 12:34:56  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.51+N,+13.77+E
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve zakaj za vraga https://github.com/larcher/hubot-rss-alerts/blob/master/src/rss-alerts.coffee#L53 dobim typeerror robot.http is not a function ?
<matjaz> eh hubot
<matjaz> pejt na errbot
<zdobbie> robots can't http prolly
<CrazyLemon> sj ne rabim celga bota matjaz
<CrazyLemon> rabim sam rss-alerts v tem primeru
<msevwork> http://www.cnx-software.com/2017/01/04/leeco-smart-bicycles-run-android-6-0/
<jabuk>  LeEco Smart Bicycles Run Android 6.0
<msevwork> a je to ist kolo kukr smo zanč gledal
<msevwork> kr zanimive zadeve na CESu
<matjaz> zaenkrat je kar dolgočasen
<CrazyLemon> not really
<CrazyLemon> LG oled ftw
<CrazyLemon> nvidia shield tv
<msevwork> blackberry
<CrazyLemon> to je pa vse kar se spomnim :D
<msevwork> blackberry fon s querty tipkovnco
<CrazyLemon> to ni nič novega
<msevwork> potem asusov fon k je daydream pa tango ready
<CrazyLemon> a gledaš ces 15 let nazaj? :>
<msevwork> lenovo pametni asistenti
<msevwork> :D
<matjaz> mah nič nakupa vrednega zaenkrat
<matjaz> aja ne!
<matjaz> tanov X1
<matjaz> edino to
<msevwork> a to je shield
<msevwork> a kšn HPjev laptop
<msevwork> a kaj
<slax0r> ni X1 lenovo?
<zdobbie> ya
<slax0r> t520 ftw
<matjaz> t420masterrace
<slax0r> err ja, tega sem mislil :D
<matjaz> to je to
<zdobbie> 420 never forget
<msevwork> aja ker lenovoti majo dobr support za linux a kko
<msevwork> tale XPS13 zgleda hud
<zdobbie> not a lenovo
<slax0r> xps m1530 <3
<zdobbie> ... not a lenovo
<slax0r> no shieat
 * msevwork sliši čričke
 * CrazyLemon sliši PSU fan
<idioterna> XPS13 je drag k zafran
<metalcamp_> but it looks good!
 * zdobbie slisi
<zdobbie> .yt interstellar no time for caution
<jabuk> Interstellar Soundtrack - No Time For Caution https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaJHFxCYUjI
<zdobbie> pretty k
<zdobbie> makes me wanna hike
<zdobbie> .vreme celje
<zdobbie> #coffeepower
<zdobbie> halo
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 4°C @05.01.2017 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 25% severnik 4.5 m/s (16.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:42:44, Kulminacija: 11:05:27, Sončni zahod: 15:28:11
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 45min 28s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> pretty breezy
<zdobbie> ciao
<msevwork> .vreme kranj
<jabuk> ARSO: Kranj (403m): 3.2°C @05.01.2017 12:50 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 20%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:46:23, Kulminacija: 11:09:06, Sončni zahod: 15:31:50
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 45min 27s, Luna je v ščipu
<msevwork> .vreme ljubljana
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 3.9°C @05.01.2017 12:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 19% severnik 3.2 m/s (11.5 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:45:06, Kulminacija: 11:08:30, Sončni zahod: 15:31:55
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 46min 49s, Luna je v ščipu
<upd> FREEFALL
<msevwork> a niso rekl da bo dons najbl mrzlpo
<msevwork> -p
<msevwork> aja ne za soboto so rekl
<upd> http://pastebin.com/1KxCC8Ka :d
<yang> upd: javi se, da bi delal v Bitstampu, ce se malo vec spoznas na tole
<matjaz> ravno iščejo neke developerje
<upd> ah toj kr hard stuff
<upd> sploh varnost en bug pa so ob miljone lohk
<matjaz> Python, Django, MySQL, HTML5, JavaScript
<matjaz> to iščejo
<msevwork> yang na #armbian rabjo op-a da jim vzpostavi logiranje. you interested :D
<yang> dej ti
<yang> ti uporabljas armbian
<yang> upd: ma sej ne rabis za varnost skrbeti, ampak imas izkusnje z izdelavo trejding platforme, ziher bi ti znanje prav prislo pri njih
<msevwork> yang neznam
<yang> msevwork: koga bojo pa logirali, ce je samo 5 uproabnikov
<msevwork> zj jih je več
<CrazyLemon> 6
<msevwork> 19
<yang> msevwork: glih tok znas bota postavt, kot jaz
<msevwork> sam js sm 2x
<CrazyLemon> seveda si
<yang> msevwork: tut jaz bi moral prebrati "navodila"
<msevwork> wut zakaj ni tuki msev- ?
<msevwork> aja je
<msevwork> nevermind
<msevwork> zakaj ma pa pikco zravn
<msevwork> :D
<msevwork> škoda da me ni doma če ste me op-al :D
<metalcamp_> msevwork: + != @
<msevwork> Å¡e pol urce #hardwork
<metalcamp_> pics or it didn't happen
<msevwork> i'm too tired to imgur
<slax0r> lolno
<slax0r> nevar!
<idioterna> i'm not tired, i just don't imgur
<msevwork> brb
<CrazyLemon> [15:20:26] <msevwork>: Å¡e pol urce #hardwork [15:28:20] * msevwork has quit (Quit: Leaving)
<metalcamp_> hardwork indeed
<CrazyLemon> hlače so pršle!
<CrazyLemon> pa bot dela! kinda sorta!
<metalcamp_> a kar same od sebe?
<CrazyLemon> ne vem..i don't ask how i just ask how much :D
<skyx>  a ste prodal kak bitcoin al se cakate na pravi trenutek :P
<yang> Vremensko opozorilo za visokogorje, obcutek mraza bo med -30 do -38 C
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 3°C @05.01.2017 15:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 19% severnik 3.5 m/s (12.6 km/h) zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:44:47, Kulminacija: 11:08:21, Sončni zahod: 15:31:54
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 47min 07s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> damn
<pitastrudl> na Å¡ihtu so dobil nekaj xps13
<pitastrudl> so kr drage excel mašine to
<zdobbie> noice
<zdobbie> bitcoin went *plup*
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAgfrE28gpc
<jabuk> OutKast - GhettoMusick - YouTube
<jabuk> OutKast's official music video for 'GhettoMusick'. Click to listen to OutKast on Spotify: http://smarturl.it/OutKastSpotify?IQid=OutKGHE As featured on Speak...
<yang> .vreme rateče
<yang> .vreme vršič
<jabuk> ARSO: Rateče (864m): -3°C @05.01.2017 15:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 29% severnik 1.9 m/s (6.8 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:49:54, Kulminacija: 11:11:40, Sončni zahod: 15:33:26
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 43min 32s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk> ARSO: Vršič (1684m): -11.5°C @05.01.2017 15:20 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 47%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:49:33, Kulminacija: 11:11:33, Sončni zahod: 15:33:34
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 44min 02s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> nevem če bi sploh šou domov med vikendom k je tak mraz :D
<pitastrudl> pol primorke zaprto zaradi nesreč
<pitastrudl> :P
<yang> bos sel pa naslednji vikend
<zdobbie> nej pride dom k teb
<yang> CrazyLemon: kdo je ze bil un uporabnik, ko je mel neke ruske polsestre pa brate v kopru
<pitastrudl> zdobbie potem ne bi meu miru
<zdobbie> ja pol pa tud domov ne hodt!
<pitastrudl> naj grem kar nekje na sredi
<pitastrudl> zakampirat na ravbarkomandi
<pitastrudl> sej enkrat je pri Ravneh blo tok meglen pa dežval da sm se mogu na bencinski ustavt
<pitastrudl> k pač je bla vidljivost <10m
<pitastrudl> scary shit
<yang> odsvetujejo voznjo s primorskega konca proti notranjosti
<yang> danes ce gres
<yang> bos se prisel
<yang> B.P. , za jutri pa vprasanje kako bo na cestah
<yang> jutri lahko snezi na obali
<pitastrudl> damn
<yang> ja pojdi z vlakom ane
<yang> to je se najbolj varno
<CrazyLemon> ni vlaka
<CrazyLemon> sam bus
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ja jutri bo kr hud veter
<CrazyLemon> že zdaj so zapore
<pitastrudl> rip
<CrazyLemon> pa še ni pršu tahud veter
<pitastrudl> bom pol kr v nedeljo raje Å¡el
<CrazyLemon> boljše ja
<pitastrudl> lahko prideš do mene na en čaj
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> lahko pa tudi ne :D
<pitastrudl> ampak mam dober čaj
<pitastrudl> zamujaš
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a si kdaj dobu error "for (j = 0, len1 = ref.length; j < len1; j++) { TypeError: Cannot read property 'length' of undefined
<CrazyLemon> čeprav tega ni v kodi!
<CrazyLemon> nikjer!
<CrazyLemon> at all!
<zdobbie> hint: `ref` is undefined
<CrazyLemon> idc about ref!
<CrazyLemon> ne vem sploh s kje je prvleku ref
<CrazyLemon> neki je narobe z bot.say funkcijo
<CrazyLemon> [forum] CrazyLemon RE: test 3 -- https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/44172#Comment_44172
<CrazyLemon> console.log lepo dela
<CrazyLemon> ko uporabim bot.say pa crasha z zgornjo napako
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie wth..castelli hlače pa piše "made in croatia" :D
<zdobbie> mhm
<zdobbie> nice buy tho
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie aye
<CrazyLemon> se tkoj opazi razlika
<CrazyLemon> fits like a glow
<CrazyLemon> glow?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<matjaz> .vreme radovljica
<CrazyLemon> torej castelli from now on it is :)
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Lesce (515m): -0.9°C @05.01.2017 16:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 33% severnik 2.8 m/s (10.1 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:47:29, Kulminacija: 11:09:50, Sončni zahod: 15:32:11
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 44min 42s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> pa še hlače so bile bl poceni kot tiste ki jih kupiš od slovenskih proizvajalcev
<zdobbie> glove
<zdobbie> ktero cifro si vzel?
<CrazyLemon> vem ja..but my mind said glow :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie L
<CrazyLemon> sm mislu da ne bodo dovolj dolge
<CrazyLemon> ampak so
<CrazyLemon> pa tist silikonski del al kaj je je tudi very nice
<zdobbie> jst sem mel eno leto kr dost kratek model ...
<CrazyLemon> hm..ni silikon ampak lepo objame nogo :)
<zdobbie> pa se sred leta sem ga vzel
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie coz..you wanted to show your legs?
<zdobbie> ja, tak fancy trak je
<zdobbie> ma ne, nove hlace sem rabu, in je bil al drugacen model, al pa sem manjso cifro vzel
<zdobbie> in sem mel tko zlo lepo bled pas
<CrazyLemon> wait what
<CrazyLemon> bled pas?
<CrazyLemon> aja..ne pas pas
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] CrazyLemon created feature/show-forum-posts (+1 new commit): https://git.io/vMGzc
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/feature/show-forum-posts 2aa760b CrazyLemon: Show new posts from forum
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] CrazyLemon pushed 1 new commit to feature/show-forum-posts: https://git.io/vMG2Y
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/feature/show-forum-posts ac935d5 CrazyLemon: Silly mistakes
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] CrazyLemon opened pull request #56: Feature/show forum posts (master...feature/show-forum-posts) https://git.io/vMG22
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] CrazyLemon pushed 1 new commit to feature/show-forum-posts: https://git.io/vMG2j
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/feature/show-forum-posts 5d0f23a Dražen M: HUBOT? More like dz0nybot!
<CrazyLemon> i'm done
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] zdobersek closed pull request #56: Feature/show forum posts (master...feature/show-forum-posts) https://git.io/vMG22
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://nodejs.org/api/debugger.html#debugger_v8_inspector_integration_for_node_js
<dz0ny> tole probi pa pozen
<dz0ny> k ti bo crashnu boš vidu kje
<dz0ny> pa zakaj
<dz0ny> fora je da ti iz coffe transpila v js
<zdobersek> ah, the usual transpileroo
<zdobbie> https://i.redd.it/6c31nxpzsv7y.jpg
<zdobbie> https://gfycat.com/PaltryFlippantIvorybilledwoodpecker
<jabuk> Gfycat GIFs GIF | Create, Discover and Share on Gfycat
<jabuk> Watch this GIF on Gfycat. Discover more GIFS online at Gfycat.
<msev-> haha
<msev-> zdobbie, hecn si :D
<zdobbie> I'm just pasting the links?
<zdobbie> but yeah
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ma ne pebkac je bil.. revertal sm spremembe s katerimi sm testiral
<CrazyLemon> pa sm pol revertal tudi request :)
<CrazyLemon> .pretvori 1 eur usd
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: 1 EUR je 1.05 USD
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pol test faila
<speed-> ej je delal tu kdo kaj z appi za windowse
<CrazyLemon> če pa dela!
<speed-> to kurcevo signanje pa to
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny dej klikni na retry https://app.wercker.com/Ubuntu-si/ircbot/runs      hvala
<CrazyLemon> hvala :)
<zdobbie> ugh
<zdobbie> ma rtvslo ksn video feed, k se ga lahko v vlcju zloada?
<dz0ny> zdobbie:  da
<zdobbie> oddaje v arhivu majo pa kamot predvja
<zdobbie> pizde ene
<dz0ny> http://rtvslo5d.github.io/#/search
<jabuk> RTVSLO - 5D
<dz0ny> strežnik podpira vse
<dz0ny> sam ne oni cjo met fuknjen flash :)
<dz0ny> oz spet so neki blokiral api
<dz0ny> zdobbie: kaj bi rat mel?
<zdobbie> live prenos
<zdobbie> jebes to
<slax0r> ^
<dz0ny> https://t.co/HldrTOeYXD
<jabuk> https://twitter.com/Brilliant_Ads/status/817081456413540352/photo/1
<zdobbie> thanks jabuk
<msev-> ko se mi gnome v povezavi s kodijem obesi in grem v virt.terminal ctrl+alt+f1, in potem killam kodi, kako grem nazaj notr v gui..in mogoče še restartam gnome-shell ob tem?
<msev-> nevermind
<msev-> ctlr+alt+f7
<msev-> Do login screena pridem ampak pol sam cursor vidm
<msev-> Mycroft dela se kr
<msev-> Zgleda.morm gnome shell restartat
<msev-> Killall -3 gnome-shell sm probov
<msev-> Dang vse nastavitve so se mi pomastavle
<msev-> Dang
<msev-> aha sam razširitve mi je izklopl, not bad
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a maš kodi?
<CrazyLemon> da se gledat prek croatia on demand
<zdobersek> RTV SLO?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ja
<CrazyLemon> moment
<zdobersek> the fuck
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek croatia on demand je sam ime plugina
<zdobersek> dude
<zdobersek> to je like, treason
<CrazyLemon> is it? maybe for you!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek no a maš?
<CrazyLemon> da ti prilepim linke
<zdobersek> nimam!
<zdobersek> kva zdej pizda
<zdobersek> castelli hlace so ti nardil na hrvaskem
<zdobersek> zdej pa ze kr tv signale lovis prek meje
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu jih ne :D
<CrazyLemon> ker italijani oddajajo na tisti frekvenci
<CrazyLemon> čeprav ni njihova :)
<CrazyLemon> zdaj je tko..trenutno meni ne dela tale stream za slo ampak pravijo da je večinoma delajo
<CrazyLemon> mogoče bo tebi delalo prek vpnja
<zdobersek> zdej sem ze prvo uro zamudu
<zdobersek> tko da hvala za effort
<zdobersek> zgleda sem tko fine hlace predlagu
<zdobersek> najbrz sedis zdej v njih za racunalom
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu sm bral o tem kak teden nazaj na slo-android
<CrazyLemon> pa sm se spomnu na tale croatia on demand :)
<zdobersek> "this chair never felt better, must be the padding in me shorts"
<CrazyLemon> in res si predlagal fine hlače :)
<zdobersek> es lo que es
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kaj je sploh bilo na rtvslo?
<zdobersek> pregled leta 2016
<zdobersek> cuz I missed most like a third of it
<zdobersek> just seeping
<zdobersek> sleeping
<CrazyLemon> a tvoj t-1 ti ne ponuja nobenga načina za ogled za nazaj?
<zdobersek> mah, ne koristim tega
<zdobersek> pac cem gledat stvar prek brskalnika
<zdobersek> alas, Flash
<zdobersek> ne dela niti, ce v Chromeu re-enableam flash
<CrazyLemon> za rtvslo moraš inštalirat octashape
<CrazyLemon> če želiš gledat v živo
<CrazyLemon> arhiv pa se mi zdi da dela brez octashapea
<CrazyLemon> smth like that
<zdobersek> ne pa ne bom
<zdobersek> instaliru
<CrazyLemon> pa ne rab'Å¡
<CrazyLemon> počakaj da bo v arhivu pa glej za nazaj
<zdobersek> just
<CrazyLemon> such a confused lil boy
<pitastrudl> .vreme ljubljana
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): -1.2°C @05.01.2017 20:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 29% severnik 2.3 m/s (8.3 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:45:06, Kulminacija: 11:08:30, Sončni zahod: 15:31:55
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 46min 49s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 3.6°C @05.01.2017 20:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 23% severovzhodnik 3.2 m/s (11.5 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:46:21, Kulminacija: 11:11:37, Sončni zahod: 15:36:52
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 50min 32s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> congrats America http://arstechnica.com/science/2017/01/ryan-obamacare-repeal-will-strip-planned-parenthood-of-funding/
<yang> Ali je Å¡e kdo opazil, da se mu na vrhu gmail inbox-a nahajajo propagandna sporocila ? http://i.imgur.com/RIn8qFw.png
<pitastrudl> da
<pitastrudl> včas se pojavijo
<CrazyLemon> nope
 * CrazyLemon doesnt use gmail.com and has ublock
<pitastrudl> hm
<pitastrudl> js mam tut ublock
<CrazyLemon> so block that sh1t?
<yang> hah
<yang> neki sm mislu narocit po smesni ceni iz ebaya
<yang> pa tipo pravi da mu morm paypal poslati kot "sending to a friend"
<yang> haha
<yang> dobr je seznanjen s tem, da ne mores potem zahtevati vracila
<idioterna> ja posl mu, sej valda te noce nategnit
<yang> ne morem vedet
<yang> Paypal je vedno na strani kupca
<CrazyLemon> if you can't trust a guy on the internet..who can you?!
<yang> ampak ce posljes "frendu" potem nimas vec moznosti vracila
<yang> kaj vse folk prodaja gor, plišaste medvedke iz 70ih let
<idioterna> on je ziher ze poslal izdelek, ti ga bos pa zdej zajebal
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4LWyv2or_Z0
<jabuk> Finland Education Success - YouTube
<jabuk> This video is from Collective Evolution - Where Do We Invade Next. Check this: Finnish children spend very little time at school, don't get homework and yet ...
#ubuntu-si 2017-01-06
<zdobbie> o wat een day
<zdobbie> https://www.reddit.com/r/politics/comments/5mapp7/sources_trump_will_ask_congress_not_mexico_to_pay/
<jabuk> Sources: Trump will ask Congress, not Mexico, to pay for border wall : politics
<jabuk> reddit: the front page of the internet
<zdobbie> "Who is going to pay for the wall?!?!"
<zdobbie> "Mexico Mexic Mexi Mex Me.. it's me isn't it?"
<metalcamp_> jutro
<zdobbie> hai
<dz0ny> dan
<pitastrudl> jutro
<zdobbie> !g everyone get in here
<zdobbie> http://everyonegetinhere.com
<jabuk> Heh Heh, Pile On!
<pitastrudl> heartstone? heartstone
<zdobbie> HEARTH
<zdobbie> hearth
<zdobbie> speed- would get it
<zdobbie> sam ma praznik al neki
<zdobbie> he's not getting in here
<msevwork> nop he's chillaxing in the wind
<zdobbie> vse svoje brode na Müri je moral it privezat
<zdobbie> odoh!
<metalcamp_> https://www.npmjs.com/package/pinkie-promise
<jabuk> pinkie-promise
<metalcamp_> lol
<jabuk> ES2015 Promise ponyfill
<msevwork> lol
<msevwork> why u no chats
<msevwork> :D
<msevwork> dj no kšn rečmo
<msevwork> kšno rečmo
<msevwork> dosegu sm limit dovoljenih korov
<msevwork> 300 jih porabljam
<CrazyLemon> do some work!
<msevwork> zj pa nemorm 2 simulacij pognat k sm limito dosegu
<msevwork> morm rečt računalničarju da mi poveča cap
<msevwork> noče mi
<msevwork> CrazyLemon, kako se v terminalu iz fajla kopira text brez da bi ga odprl? (da gre notr v miško oz. clipboard od računalnika)
<CrazyLemon> msevwork del texta al vse?
<msevwork> vse
<matjaz> cat fajl | xclip
<matjaz> ali "cat fajl | xclip -selection primary"
<msevwork> najs
<msevwork> kaj je druga varianta
<msevwork> tnx btw
<matjaz> v kateri clipboarsd ti flikne text
<msevwork> aja ql
<msevwork> hvala matjaz
<CrazyLemon> here's a fun ubuntu feature
<CrazyLemon> predvaja se youtube video.. zmanjšam volume - nothing
<msevwork> lol
<CrazyLemon> muteam - nothing
<CrazyLemon> thank god it wasn't porn
<matjaz> napačen pulse sink
<msevwork> haha CrazyLemon Å¡e dobr ane
<CrazyLemon> matjaz tell that to chrome!
<msevwork> pa še dobr da maš gumb na zvočnikih da jih lahko hardwaresko izklopš :D
<matjaz> I don't think it's Chromes fault
<matjaz> :)
<CrazyLemon> matjaz well its certainly not ubunuts!
<CrazyLemon> ubuntus*
<CrazyLemon> in zdaj dela
<msevwork> ubu-nuts ta je dobr
<msevwork> :D
<msevwork> kko to da mi gnome-shell doma kdaj zablokira
<msevwork> pač tko totalno mi zablokira
<msevwork> a mislte da je to posledica unih težav k sm jih mel pri instalaciji
<msevwork> in kko bi to debugal
<matjaz> kakšne težave si pa imel pr inštalaciji?
<msevwork> ja pač nč ni delal
<msevwork> ni blo desktopa
<msevwork> tut login screen je bil čist borkan
<msevwork> in pol sm nevem rebuildal vse pakete al neki tazga
<msevwork> in pol je blo uredu
<matjaz> aja sej res
<matjaz> dunno
<msevwork> pač "razmeroma" uredu
<msevwork> kle v službi mi res smooth dela
<msevwork> sam mogoče je to i7 pa 32gb rama prot i5 pa 8gb k mam doma
<msevwork> mislm nč mi ne zamrzne kle v službi
<msevwork> nevem kaj je fora
<matjaz> men tud ne
<matjaz> ampak jest ne uporabljam gnome tko da ne vem
<msevwork> kko bi debugal kaj je narobe
<msevwork> redko se zgodi ampak je tečno
<matjaz> dmesg -w
<msevwork> ql gonna try that
<msevwork> at home
<msevwork> http://termbin.com/
<jabuk> termbin.com - terminal pastebin
<jabuk> Termbin.com is a command line pastebin - easy way to share your terminal output.
<matjaz> paste.sh > *
<msevwork> matjaz, a so tuki notr kšne občutljive informacije v temu outputu od dmesg -w
<matjaz> niti ne
<msevwork> aja paste.sh tut loh uporabš v terminalu?
<matjaz> seveda
<msevwork> dj mi celo komando
<msevwork> a sam tkole dmseg -w > paste.sh ?
<matjaz> https://github.com/mfin/dotfiles/blob/master/scripts/.bin/paste.sh
<jabuk> dotfiles/paste.sh at master · mfin/dotfiles · GitHub
<jabuk> dotfiles - no passwords here ... I hope.
<msevwork> o najs hvala
<msevwork> a morm pajpat notr ane
<msevwork> tist ne bo uredu k bo povozil program
<msevwork> :D
<matjaz> yup
<msevwork> kam pol tole dam
<matjaz> nekam v PATH
<msevwork> najprej dam v fajl pol pa lokacijo tega fajla dam v path ane?
<matjaz> tako
<msevwork> aja al pa sam v bin dam k mam pomoje že v pathu
<matjaz> ja poglej ane
<msevwork> aha Å¡e chmodat mor
<msevwork> m
<msevwork> https://paste.sh/WgZFXdGB#tCADVZluvvoScGK_PaQMUnto o najs it works
<jabuk> paste.sh · encrypted pastebin
<msevwork> kako najs matjaz
<msevwork> hvala tole mi je pa res všeč
<msevwork> ej kko to da se dmesg -w na temu workcompu kr ustav
<msevwork> tm pr bluetoothu nek
<msevwork> in čaka in dela
<msevwork> ostalo se pa ful hitr pokaže
<matjaz> ja sprot ti kaže če kej novga not prleti
<matjaz> man dmesg
<matjaz> če hočeš sam izpis dej sam dmesg ane
<CrazyLemon> pa a bo poslalo vse kar je novega v paste? :)
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 0.6°C @06.01.2017 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 24% severovzhodnik 3.3 m/s (11.9 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:46:10, Kulminacija: 11:12:03, Sončni zahod: 15:37:55
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 51min 45s, Luna je v ščipu
<msevwork> aja ql
<msevwork> .vreme ljubljana
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): -2.8°C @06.01.2017 9:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 22% severovzhodnik 4.2 m/s (15.1 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:44:55, Kulminacija: 11:08:56, Sončni zahod: 15:32:58
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 48min 04s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> kr security update na nexusu 5
<msevwork> tazadn :P
<msevwork> kok časa jh bova še mela CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> msevwork 0
<msevwork> kaj
<CrazyLemon> še ta je mal presenečenje..še posebej ker piše 2016-10
<msevwork> a ga boš mel še kr naprej
<msevwork> čeprov ne bo mel updateov?
<CrazyLemon> of course
<msevwork> noice
<msevwork> dokler ne crkne ane
<zdobbie> mad lad!
<CrazyLemon> ne to ne..preden crkne ga bom prodal
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> pa kupu motorolo!
<msevwork> js bom mogoče še kšn let do leta pa pol..pol si bom novga prvošu :)
<msevwork> zle februarja bo 2 let se mi zdi
<msevwork> ma
<msevwork> mal mi manjka prostora to je pa edin problem
<msevwork> bi mogu 32gb varianto kupt
<zdobbie> motorolol
<zdobbie> motorolola
<CrazyLemon> value is must be shorter than or equal to 16 characters
<CrazyLemon> so dumb..so seriously dumb
<CrazyLemon> meni ne manjka prostora..16gb is plenty for me
<CrazyLemon> mam Å¡e tam..6gb fraj
<msevwork> js mam 1,36gb frej
<msevwork> 7.25gb porabjo sam appi
<msevwork> :D
<msevwork> k mam Å¡e android wear uro
<msevwork> in pol so tut od nje fajli kle gor
<msevwork> se mi zdi
<CrazyLemon> TIL about yarn
<zdobbie> what's a yarn
<CrazyLemon> package manager for JS
<CrazyLemon> like npm but better
<zdobbie> ok please forget about it
<CrazyLemon> vsaj tko pravijo pri fejsbukih pa guglu
<zdobbie> they'd know
<zdobbie> (they wouldn't)
<msevwork> GraalPhone to bi bil zate zdobbie k ma tak nizozemski prizvok
<msevwork> zdobbie, dons sm en fajl poimenoval een_wat.dat v tvojo čast
<zdobbie> wat een priejd!
<zdobbie> 2 mesca se mam willie nellienga
<zdobbie> pol moram pa zacet
<zdobbie> um
<zdobbie> pac, probu bi se ksn jezik naucit
<zdobbie> spanscina neb skodla
<zdobbie> nizozemscina je pa kul
<matjaz> je suis root
<zdobbie> mais je pense c'est normal, tu es un sysadmin, non?
<msevwork> js zj nemščino ponavlam sm dobu pol cnej k sm spet študent
<msevwork> sam so sami noobi zravn in se ful u izi učimo
<zdobbie> est*
<msevwork> tko da nevem če bo kj, zj na tretini je bl žalost
<zdobbie> nemscino sem dve leti drillu kot izbirni predmet v osnovni soli
<matjaz> enako
<zdobbie> pol sem probu it pa s francoscino skoz srednjo
<matjaz> neenako
<CrazyLemon> willie nellienga? say what about your willy?!
<zdobbie> pa sem prsu skoz, ampak z mal premal znanja francoscine
 * CrazyLemon je bil prisiljen se učiti italijanščino..14 let
<CrazyLemon> or smth like that
<zdobbie> prfoksa je bla kul, dokler si dal mir tistim, ki so mel interes se naucit francosko, si mel passé
<matjaz> men sta španščina in francoščina kul, za ostalo mi malo dol maha
<CrazyLemon> sej se sploh ne spomnim kdaj smo začeli z .it
<matjaz> ajde, pa švedščina, za švedinje
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: womb prolly
<CrazyLemon> Å¡vedinje o/
<zdobbie> ti nisi svedinja
<zdobbie> sicer te se nkol nisem vidu v zivo
<zdobbie> but I'd take a bet
<msevwork> http://liliputing.com/2017/01/tempow-streams-smartphone-audio-multiple-bluetooth-speakers-simultaneously.html
<jabuk> Tempow streams smartphone audio to multiple Bluetooth speakers simultaneously - Liliputing
<zdobbie> nimate vec release partyjev :|
<CrazyLemon> well..če ne pripraviš predavanja kako bo pol release party :/
<zdobbie> 2012 sem bil v LJ na faksu
<matjaz> beer and pizza
<matjaz> that's enough
<zdobbie> majkemi, na en party sem mel namen prit
<CrazyLemon> je mel namen ja
<CrazyLemon> lažnivc!
<zdobbie> ampak smo se pol s kolegi usedl v gostilno in zabluzili v taroku
<matjaz> a začnem organizirat arch release partyje?
<matjaz> vsak večer enega
<CrazyLemon> matjaz lol
<metalcamp_> :D
<msevwork> I want to have a LCARS dashboard
<zdobbie> that's how arch rolls
<zdobbie> right guyz? cuz of rolling releases?
<matjaz> yes, I think we got that
<matjaz> :D
<msevwork> djte kšna predavanja organizirat ja
<msevwork> kšne vroče teme v linuxu :D
<msevwork> pridem poslušat
<zdobbie> HTML tutorial
<zdobbie> predavatelji pridejo z IBMa
<msevwork> js tutorial
<msevwork> python tutorial
<msevwork> C# tutorial
<metalcamp_> msevwork: za js sem ti poslal en kup literature
<metalcamp_> y u no read
<msevwork> vem ja
<metalcamp_> :D
<msevwork> sm obstal na začetku ampak bo nadaljeval
<msevwork> je dobra knjiga
<msevwork> bom*
<msevwork> sj se hecam
<msevwork> mislm ne za to
<msevwork> bom bral :)
<msevwork> hočm rečt...kere so vroče teme v linuxu zj
<msevwork> a docker
<msevwork> pa ubuntu touch
<msevwork> pa snappy
<msevwork> pa ubuntu core
<msevwork> :D
<matjaz> live kernel patching
<matjaz> CVE
<msevwork> tali z elektronik-foruma majo skoz kšna predavanja
<msevwork> a ste vi kšno društvo pa to
<msevwork> loh bi bli
<msevwork> pa pol predaval :D
<zdobbie> mi smo e-drustvo
<matjaz> sej je LUGOS
<zdobbie> smo ze digitalizirani!
<msevwork> a majo kšna predavanja
<matjaz> zadnja novica je 2012
<matjaz> tko da bl ne
<matjaz> :D
<matjaz> aja ne
<matjaz> my bad
<matjaz> 24.4.2016
<CrazyLemon> msevwork evo eno predavanje zate
<CrazyLemon> .yt žan doberšek
<jabuk> Žan Doberšek - From "WebKit for Wayland" to WPE https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LI8jQEcFsbk
<CrazyLemon> ^
<CrazyLemon> yw
<zdobbie> LEARN IT
<zdobbie> 5/7
<msevwork> waat een glas
<CrazyLemon> yw zdobbie i just got you at least 4 clicks!
<msevwork> :P
<zdobbie> jeb se ti msev
<zdobbie> zbolel sem
<msevwork> sj si uredu no hecam te mal
<zdobbie> tko dobr, da mi ni glasu zmanjkal nasredi
<msevwork> js mam pomoje bl high-pitched glas tko da si kr uredu :D
<matjaz> OH YES
<matjaz> https://steamcommunity.com/groups/SteamClientBeta/announcements/detail/586991182161672256
<jabuk> Steam Community :: Group :: Steam Client Beta
<msevwork> kerga featureja se veseliš matjaz
<matjaz> Improved interactions between the Steam runtime and host distribution libraries, which should let Steam work out of the box with open-source graphics drivers on modern distributions. If using an older distribution or running into problems, use STEAM_RUNTIME_PREFER_HOST_LIBRARIES=0 to revert to previous behavior.
<matjaz> tega!
<matjaz> Fixed Steam not obeying SIGTERM, Steam will now gracefully exit when logging out of a session
<matjaz> pa tega!!
<CrazyLemon> beta tho! BETA!
<CrazyLemon> [12:26:38] <msevwork>: js mam pomoje bl high-pitched glas tko da si kr uredu :D
<zdobbie> msevwork: sej drugac nisem neki basist
<CrazyLemon> ni sam potvoje
<CrazyLemon> you do
<msevwork> well well
<msevwork> girls like the sound of my voice .D
<msevwork> :D
<CrazyLemon> i bet dogs don't
 * CrazyLemon hides laughing his ass off
<msevwork> haha dobra CrazyLemon :P
<dz0ny> https://i.imgur.com/PJn3m8v.jpg like a boss
<msevwork> Å¡ala dneva
<msevwork> zdobbie, mislm da te je CrazyLemon izzval s šalo dneva...morš stremet k tem da ga premagaš
<matjaz> dz0ny, najs
<zdobbie> msevwork: a?
<msevwork> o najs dz0ny a to maš v službi
<msevwork> tak set up
<dz0ny> home :)
<msevwork> dz0ny, a tist twitter window je un extension k nama je s CL-jem kul
<msevwork> sam si ga v en window dal a kko
<dz0ny> tweetdeck.twitter.com je tist
<msevwork> ja sj to
<msevwork> sam kko si ga pa dal notr v window od gnome-appov
<msevwork> da je kukr standalone app
<dz0ny> tist je chrome
<dz0ny> kilkn meni pa več orodij
<dz0ny> pol maš pa ustvari okno s te strani al neki tazga
<dz0ny> dodaj na namizje
<dz0ny> pa obklukaš odpri kot okno
<matjaz> ajm fri tu bi d grejtest aj alajv!
<matjaz> ajm*
<msevwork> aja to vem
<zdobbie> msevwork: kok se proteini zlagajo?
<msevwork> so že zloženi
<zdobbie> mas vse pod kontrolo?
<msevwork> zj računam interakcijsko energijo
<msevwork> jp
<msevwork> nasledn tedn se prvi projekt konča
<msevwork> :D
<zdobbie> je moznost, da ze kej za vnaprej naredis?
<msevwork> nope vse mam narjen
<msevwork> :D
<msevwork> pa limit korov sm dosegu
<msevwork> nemorm nč več dat računat na cluster 300 cpujev porablam, več jih ne dajo na 1ga
<dz0ny> kako da noben ni opazu domačice na slik:)?
<msevwork> ja giki smo sami screeni so bli kaj bomo pa gledal
<msevwork> zj jo vidm
<msevwork> kr big box je
<msevwork> a ma kdo amazon dash button da mi ga proda za 5 eur :D
<msevwork> zj delam mal vizualizacij molekul pol za člank
<msevwork> e
<msevwork> nasledn tedn se mi pa predavanja začenjo
<msevwork> začnejo
<msevwork> upam da nau krize
<msevwork> :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a to si tv kupu ? :)
<CrazyLemon> a je oled in zakaj ne?
<CrazyLemon> p.s. a pri vas ni sonca? :P
<zdobbie> who buys TVs in 2017
<zdobbie> honestly
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: projektor :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny meh :)
<msev_work> i wasn't sure if hes trolling or serius
<zdobbie> this is #ubuntu-si
<zdobbie> take a guess
<msev_work> :P
<CrazyLemon> also https://irssi.org/2017/01/05/irssi-1.0.0-released/
<CrazyLemon> for all you weird cli folks
<msev_work> 4 the i3 lovers of this world
<zdobersek> all 8 of them
<CrazyLemon> he just said 4
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 1.9°C @06.01.2017 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 21% severovzhodnik 7.3 m/s (26.3 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:46:10, Kulminacija: 11:12:03, Sončni zahod: 15:37:55
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 51min 45s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> idealno za kolo
<CrazyLemon> that humidity tho
<CrazyLemon> in včeraj sm enga vidu na kolesu
<matjaz> .vreme radovljica
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Lesce (515m): -3.1°C @06.01.2017 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 20% severnik 1.8 m/s (6.5 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:47:17, Kulminacija: 11:10:16, Sončni zahod: 15:33:14
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 45min 57s, Luna je v ščipu
<msev_work> včeraj so pa tako paniko delal na poptvju
<msev_work> da bo nevem kakšno vreme
<msev_work> pa to
<msev_work> je pa čist v redu
<matjaz> ni v redu
<matjaz> odlično je
<CrazyLemon> ni odlično
<CrazyLemon> sux
<msev_work> odlično ni
<msev_work> odlično bi blo brez vetra
<msev_work> :D
<yang> msev_work: POP TVju ni za zaupati, njihove vremenarke nimajo meteorologije končane
<idioterna> mhm, ker za skakat pred kamero in prebirat tekst z monitorja rabis meteorologijo koncat
<yang> napovedovalci na nacionallki so meteorologi
<idioterna> ja, so
<idioterna> ampak jim ne bi blo treba bit
<yang> vids idioterna ti bi lahk tut na POP TV napovedoval k nis meteorolog
<idioterna> premejhne joske mam
<yang> to pa res ni problem v teh casih, pa vecje nabavis
<idioterna> pol bi mel pa vecji zracni upor na biciklu
<yang> pa nabavis se vetrobran za bicikel
<idioterna> mogoce bi loh take removable zrihtu
<idioterna> k jih prklops k rabs
<yang> za atije, k jim veter Å¡kodi http://www.vespacrazy.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/thumbnail/600x600/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/v/e/vespa-primavera-windscreen_1.jpg
<yang> mi smo se brez tega vozil, bolj k je pihalo bols je blo poleti
<idioterna> zdej ste pa debeli
<msev_work> yang, a ti un sbc tanajnovejši deli
<msev_work> dela
<msev_work> pine64
<msev_work> al kko se že imenuje
<msev_work> a si dal kj gor
<yang> sbc ?
<yang> mislis XBMC/Kodi ?
<msev_work> single board computer
<yang> ja dela mi pine, ircam iz njega, zakaj ?
<msev_work> a sam za irc ga mapđ
<msev_work> maš
<yang> ...
<lynxlynxlynx> a pozna kdo kakega primorskega programerja s cpp izkušnjami, ki išče službo?
<zdobbie> this.
<zdobbie> fucking.
<zdobbie> friday.
<yang> msev_work: to laufa preko SD kartice, za kaksne zahtevne operacije ni primeren
<yang> msev_work: mislu sem DVB-T met gor, pa sem ugotovil, da se ne da skompajlati modulov za ta kernel
<yang> pol sem dal pa DVB-T na RPI, pa je delalo iz prve
<msev_work> meh yang
<msev_work> probj armbian :D
<msev_work> tm se zihr vse da
<msev_work> :D
<msev_work> ja sj ta pine ma ful slab support
<msev_work> še orangepi ma bolš
<msev_work> s tem da je orangepi najcenejši
<msev_work> :)
<CrazyLemon> http://hexus.net/tech/news/monitors/101233-dell-ultrasharp-32-ultra-hd-8k-monitor-p3218k-unveiled/
<jabuk> Dell UltraSharp 32 Ultra HD 8K monitor (P3218K) unveiled - Monitors - News - HEXUS.net
<jabuk> Firm declares that "5K is so yesterday". And check out the Dell Canvas 'smart workspace'.
<yang> ja, če si gorenc je fajn, da je poceni, al pa še bolje, da je kr zastonj
<yang> drgac pa v Ljubljani pravimo "malo denarja, malo muzike"
<msev_work> ja tale moj za 15usd čist lepo laufa node-red, home-assistant, mosquitto, mopidy, mycrofta :)...tko da kr neki use-caseov ma. (baje kodija tut lepo laufa)
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfExmEhEfUg
<jabuk> Big Fat Quiz Of The Year 2016 HD CC (26th December 2016) - YouTube
<jabuk> Jimmy Carr tests another panel of A-list comics in weird and wonderful ways to see how closely they were paying attention for the last 12 months. Answering t...
<msev_work> kolk MByte/sek more bit prenos iz NAS-a da v teoriji 1080p dela smooth na tvju?
<msev_work> a je 55MB/s dost? (k tok se da zdiyat zgleda)
<lynxlynxlynx> zdobbie: poglej raje wipe od charlieja
<msev_work> a ma kdo od vs NASa zihr mate :D
<metalcamp_> NASA wallpaper Å¡teje?
<msev_work> aha zgleda 10MB/s
<msev_work> kul
<msev_work> nemorm več gledat v komp
<msev_work> čau
<msev_work> bom še v službi ampak logging off :D
<msevwork> meh
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): -2°C @06.01.2017 14:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 19% severovzhodnik 5.6 m/s (20.2 km/h) pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:44:36, Kulminacija: 11:08:47, Sončni zahod: 15:32:58
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 48min 22s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> pes prav "feels like -10"
<idioterna> msevwork: ja, 55MB/s je dost
<upd> vsi hribovci rinejo na total tv, 2 tedna je za čakat da ti zmontirajo
<idioterna> kaj pa ponujajo tacga
<upd> ja kanal a pa poptv ne bo več na dvb-t
<metalcamp_> jah, končno
<upd> total tv imajo pa še akcijo zdej, ene 30 sosedov si je že naročil
<upd> men je usen, sam lahk bi ukinli prej ko smo imeli analogno
<upd> ne pa da smo 20 let čakali na usaj neko kvalitetno sliko po 2y pa ukinejo
<upd> je pa fotr reku da bo naroču
<metalcamp_> kaj ti bo kvalitetna slika, če program ni kvaliteten
<metalcamp_> *drops mic*
<metalcamp_> o/
<upd> ja pač
<idioterna> rajs jim zrihtej nova pbs
<yang> upd: kaj pa kombinacija DVB-T + placljivo ?
<yang> mislim placljivi signal za DVB-T ?
<yang> nevem men nikol ni ratal unga MUX C ulovit
<idioterna> zakaj bi sploh hotu to
<idioterna> aja, tocno
<idioterna> ti sam uradnim medijem vse verjames
<yang> ne, bedasto se mi zdi placevati TV programe
<yang> DVB-T sprejem je pa brezplacen
<CrazyLemon> sprejem ne..sam programi očitno niso več vsaj ta dva od pro plusa
<idioterna> kdo pa pravi da jih moras placevat?
<CrazyLemon> je*
<idioterna> jaz jih ne placujem.
<idioterna> to morjo sam tisti k bi radi gledal to sranje
<yang> sej poptv, akanal nimata nobenga pametnega programa, za novo leto so vrteli policijsko akademijo 50-ič
<dz0ny> na dbv-t je sam se rtvslo pa srbska narodna
<dz0ny> torej pink
<dz0ny> ostalga ni vec
<yang> BTC spet lepo pada
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 1°C @06.01.2017 16:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 18% severovzhodnik 3.7 m/s (13.3 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:46:10, Kulminacija: 11:12:03, Sončni zahod: 15:37:55
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 51min 45s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> https://www.twitch.tv/seebotschat
<jabuk> Twitch
<jabuk> Twitch is the world's leading video platform and community for gamers. More than 45 million gamers gather every month on Twitch to broadcast, watch and chat about gaming. Twitch's video platform is the backbone of both live and on-demand distribution for the entire video game ecosystem. This includes game publishers, developers, media outlets, industry conventions and press conferences, casual gamers and gaming for charity events. Twitch
<jabuk> also caters to the entire esports industry, spanning the top pro players, tournaments, leagues, talk shows and organizations. Learn more at https://twitch.tv.
<metalcamp> lmao
<metalcamp> xkcd
<metalcamp> reference
<zdobersek> ya but
<zdobersek> we have a slack
<CrazyLemon> they are dead!
<zdobersek> who
<metalcamp> typical woman
<CrazyLemon> well bots..they stopped talking for a few seconds
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<CrazyLemon> k
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 0.8°C @06.01.2017 17:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 21% severnik 6 m/s (21.6 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:46:10, Kulminacija: 11:12:03, Sončni zahod: 15:37:55
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 51min 45s, Luna je v ščipu
<upd> idioterna, nova pbs kaj je to
<CrazyLemon> nkbm + pbs = nova pbs?
<metalcamp> the most-watched primetime science series on television?
<upd> "<dz0ny> na dbv-t je sam se rtvslo pa srbska narodna" slo1,slo2, kanala pop, slo3, planet tv, tv3 medias, golica, vas kanal, sponka, nova24tv, koper, cmc, kanal ri, ritv, rtl kockica, sportska tv, tv istra, tv nova, rtl, htv1,2,3, tv arena, nova tv :)
<idioterna> upd: http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/
<upd> idioterna, a ima to slo kej
<upd> ah toj :)
<pitastrudl> sm slišal da zdej vse nove kartice bojo brezstične
<pitastrudl> mislim da tudi na abanki
<CrazyLemon> so..contactless?
<pitastrudl> ye
<yang> jebes to
<yang> jo zgubis
<yang> pa najditelj neovirano placuje
<yang> jst nocem imet brezsticne
<yang> ce bodo kaj menjali bom zaprosil za tako, ki ni brezsticna
<idioterna> js mam brezsticno pa nihce ne more neovirano placevat z njo
<CrazyLemon> niti ti?
<idioterna> js loh ovirano placujem :)
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> v edavkih koncno vidm svoj nemski racun
<matjaz> brezstične so zakon
<matjaz> https://github.com/jwilm/alacritty
<jabuk> GitHub - jwilm/alacritty: A cross-platform, GPU enhanced terminal emulator
<jabuk> alacritty - A cross-platform, GPU enhanced terminal emulator
<matjaz> interesting
<tadej> .vreme kocevje
<jabuk> ARSO: Kočevje (467m): -12°C @06.01.2017 18:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 47%   jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:41:58, Kulminacija: 11:07:31, Sončni zahod: 15:33:03
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 51min 05s, Luna je v ščipu
<tadej> .vreme črnomelj
<jabuk> ARSO: Iskrba (540m): -15.1°C @06.01.2017 22:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 84% jugovzhodnik 0.74 m/s (2.7 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:40:24, Kulminacija: 11:06:11, Sončni zahod: 15:31:59
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 51min 34s, Luna je v ščipu
<tadej> bolj realno :)
<tadej> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): -7°C @06.01.2017 22:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 37% južni veter 1.5 m/s (5.4 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:44:36, Kulminacija: 11:08:47, Sončni zahod: 15:32:58
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 48min 22s, Luna je v ščipu
#ubuntu-si 2017-01-07
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xl3lCW7-Ids
<jabuk> Bitcoin Crashes!Bitcoin Solves Problems I Don't Have - YouTube
<jabuk> The article that accompanies this video can be found at: https://www.sharpetrade.com/bitcoin-doesnt-solve-any-problems-and-crashes-at-sharpe-trade-llc/ Visit...
<upd> Solves Problems I Don't Have lol just lol
<upd> l
<Krutec_> 2
<skyx> lp
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/BdnmUNV.jpg
<skyx> o se nekdo buden
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKie-vgUGdI
<jabuk1> There are dozens of us... DOZENS - YouTube
<jabuk1> I do NOT own this, FOX does. You can watch Arrested Development on Hulu, and is readily available on DVD (all three seasons). Come on!
<skyx> jabuk1: pejt spat nazaj! ;)
<zdobbie> it never sleeps tho
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTGJfRPLe08
<jabuk1> Jamie xx - Gosh - YouTube
<jabuk1> Taken from the album, In Colour, out now on Young Turks. Get the vinyl and more here: http://yt-r.uk/InColourYT Directed by Romain Gavras Produced by Iconocl...
<krt57> .vreme lisca
<jabuk1> ARSO: Lisca (943m): -12.1°C @07.01.2017 8:10 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 54% severovzhodnik 2.38 m/s (8.6 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:41:36, Kulminacija: 11:06:15, Sončni zahod: 15:30:54
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 8ur 49min 18s, Luna je v ščipu
<krt57> .vreme sevnica
<jabuk1> ARSO: Lisca (943m): -12.1°C @07.01.2017 8:10 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 54% severovzhodnik 2.38 m/s (8.6 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:41:21, Kulminacija: 11:06:12, Sončni zahod: 15:31:03
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 8ur 49min 42s, Luna je v ščipu
<krt57> .vreme hrastnik
<jabuk1> ARSO: Hrastnik (290m): -9.6°C @07.01.2017 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 53% južni veter 0.9 m/s (3.2 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:42:40, Kulminacija: 11:07:03, Sončni zahod: 15:31:26
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 8ur 48min 45s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): -2.1°C @07.01.2017 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 22% jugovzhodnik 2.5 m/s (9.0 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:45:57, Kulminacija: 11:12:28, Sončni zahod: 15:38:59
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 8ur 53min 02s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> no wind \o/
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): -9°C @07.01.2017 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 53% južni veter 3.2 m/s (11.5 km/h) jasno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:44:22, Kulminacija: 11:09:13, Sončni zahod: 15:34:03
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 8ur 49min 40s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> lmao
<CrazyLemon> googlam "how to stop" in mi predlaga "how to stop your period"
<CrazyLemon> ahahah
<tadej> .vreme kocevje
<jabuk1> ARSO: Kočevje (467m): -19°C @07.01.2017 6:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 80%   jasno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:41:45, Kulminacija: 11:07:56, Sončni zahod: 15:34:07
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 8ur 52min 22s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> tadej kaj se hvališ
<tadej> nc se ne hvalim, zanima me do kok je slo ko sem spal :D
<tadej> term na okenski polici je shranil MIN na -17,8
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie https://www.facebook.com/bicyclingmag/videos/10154739344701670/
<zdobbie> lol snot rockets
<CrazyLemon> like you don't do that!
<zdobbie> candy as fuel tho
<zdobbie> to loh kamot
 * CrazyLemon quit candy
<CrazyLemon> mostly
<msev-> kdo je že mel uno kul stvar za paste.sh v terminalu
<msev-> morm pogledat logse od včeraj
<msev-> http://pastebin.com/ekqELyFp  ker pid ma pol gnome-shell
<msev-> za paste.sh sm že najdu
<zdobbie> kul
<zdobbie> me je ze skrbel
<msev-> haha
<CrazyLemon> pastebinit pa je
<msev-> o noes capslock se mi je zataknu
<msev-> morm skoz shift držat za mejhne črke
<zdobbie> caps *lock*
<zdobbie> the clue is in the name
<Matthai> https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10542519
<jabuk1> ; DROP TABLE "COMPANIES";-- LTD - Overview (free company information from Companies House)
<jabuk1> ; DROP TABLE "COMPANIES";-- LTD - Free company information from Companies House including registered office address, filing history, accounts, annual return, officers, charges, business activity
<Matthai> hehe, ime firme
<CrazyLemon> yup
<zdobbie> me zanima, ce je moral ime posredovat skoz obrazec na papirju
<zdobbie> tko k je treba na papirju podat geslo za SIGEN-CA
<zdobbie> in ga potem tam prepisejo v sistem ...
<msev-> zanimiv
<zdobbie> nam nikol pozabu
<msev-> zgleda je bil nek bug
<Matthai> jaz sem si za simobil dal neko SQLi geslo
<msev-> k sm ponesreč capslock prtisnu v terminalu
<msev-> in pol je bil skoz capslock
<Matthai> pa ga je sistem sprejel in ni crashnil
<zdobbie> k sem geslo potegnu z random.org, ga prepisu na papir in nesu tja na salter
<zdobbie> pa so me gospa za okencem ful zacudeno pogledal
<zdobbie> pa rekl, "nice entropy"
<msev->  1343 tty7     Sl+    0:01 gnome-shell --mode=gdm
<msev->  1729 ?        Sl     0:07 /usr/bin/gnome-shell
<Matthai> hehe, mene je pa prepričevvala, naj dam kaj bol enostavnega
<msev-> ker je pol gnome shell
<msev-> a tapru a drug
<zdobbie> aha, mene ni
<zdobbie> je pozrla cmok pa pretipkala
<zdobbie> jst sem pa preveru
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie what?
<CrazyLemon> js nism rabu nobeno geslo na papir napisat
<zdobbie> passwordless
<zdobbie> brave
<CrazyLemon> Temu strežniku ni uspelo dokazati, da je domena www.sigen-ca.si; operacijski sistem vašega računalnika ne zaupa njegovemu varnostnemu potrdilu.
<CrazyLemon> priceless :D
<pitastrudl> kek
<msev-> zdobbie, ti si gnome avtoriteta :D...kko debuggam gnome shell :D
<msev-> če mi freezne, sj mam odprta navodila sam me zanima če so prava :P
<msev-> hahaah
<zdobbie> nimam blage
<zdobbie> hahaah
<msev-> :P
<zdobbie> (res)
<zdobbie> grem!
<jabuk1> [forum] gregc1 RE: novi računalnik zmrzne -- https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/44178#Comment_44178
<jabuk1> [forum] gregc1 RE: novi računalnik zmrzne -- https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/44178#Comment_44178
<jabuk1> [forum] gregc1 RE: novi računalnik zmrzne -- https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/44178#Comment_44178
<jabuk1> [forum] gregc1 RE: novi računalnik zmrzne -- https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/44178#Comment_44178
<CrazyLemon> well thats not good
<CrazyLemon> hm.. mogoče je urejal post
<CrazyLemon> test 2
<jabuk1> [forum] CrazyLemon RE: novi računalnik zmrzne -- https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/44179#Comment_44179
<CrazyLemon> k..thats fine
<jabuk1> [forum] CrazyLemon RE: novi računalnik zmrzne -- https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/44179#Comment_44179
<CrazyLemon> thats not fine
<jabuk1> [forum] CrazyLemon RE: novi računalnik zmrzne -- https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/44179#Comment_44179
<CrazyLemon> the fuck is with this thing
<jabuk1> [forum] CrazyLemon RE: novi računalnik zmrzne -- https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/44179#Comment_44179
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] CrazyLemon pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vMCLW
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/master b126946 CrazyLemon: Revert "Merge pull request #56 from ubuntu-si/feature/show-forum-posts"...
<CrazyLemon> stupid revert!
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] CrazyLemon pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vMCL2
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/master 5ab0c68 CrazyLemon: Revert "Merge pull request #56 from ubuntu-si/feature/show-forum-posts"...
<CrazyLemon> no more
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] CrazyLemon pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vMCL6
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/master 997d438 CrazyLemon: Cleaning up the revert mess i made
<jabuk2> [forum] CrazyLemon RE: novi računalnik zmrzne -- https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/44179#Comment_44179
<jabuk2> [forum] CrazyLemon RE: novi računalnik zmrzne -- https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/44179#Comment_44179
<jabuk2> [forum] CrazyLemon RE: novi računalnik zmrzne -- https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/44179#Comment_44179
<jabuk2> [forum] CrazyLemon RE: novi računalnik zmrzne -- https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/44179#Comment_44179
<jabuk2> [forum] CrazyLemon RE: novi računalnik zmrzne -- https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/44179#Comment_44179
<jabuk2> [forum] CrazyLemon RE: novi računalnik zmrzne -- https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/44179#Comment_44179
<jabuk2> [forum] CrazyLemon RE: novi računalnik zmrzne -- https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/44179#Comment_44179
<jabuk2> [forum] CrazyLemon RE: novi računalnik zmrzne -- https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/44179#Comment_44179
<jabuk2> [forum] CrazyLemon RE: novi računalnik zmrzne -- https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/44179#Comment_44179
<jabuk2> [forum] CrazyLemon RE: novi računalnik zmrzne -- https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/44179#Comment_44179
<msev-> wut
<msev-> CrazyLemon, zakaj spammaš
<msev-> te bom kickal :D
<msev-> a te loh probam kickat da vidm če dela :D
<jabuk2> [forum] CrazyLemon RE: novi računalnik zmrzne -- https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/44179#Comment_44179
<jabuk2> [forum] CrazyLemon RE: novi računalnik zmrzne -- https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/44179#Comment_44179
<jabuk2> [forum] CrazyLemon RE: novi računalnik zmrzne -- https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/44179#Comment_44179
<jabuk2> [forum] CrazyLemon RE: novi računalnik zmrzne -- https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/44179#Comment_44179
<jabuk2> [forum] CrazyLemon RE: novi računalnik zmrzne -- https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/44179#Comment_44179
<jabuk2> [forum] CrazyLemon RE: novi računalnik zmrzne -- https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/44179#Comment_44179
<metalcamp> oh noes msev- ima op
<jabuk2> [forum] gregc1 RE: novi računalnik zmrzne -- https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/44180#Comment_44180
<metalcamp> zdaj bomo prisiljeni odgovarjat na njegova vprašanja
<msev-> :P :D
<metalcamp> or else...
<msev-> nah js ne vladam s trdo roko :D
<jabuk2> [forum] gregc1 RE: novi računalnik zmrzne -- https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/44180#Comment_44180
<jabuk2> [forum] gregc1 RE: novi računalnik zmrzne -- https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/44180#Comment_44180
<jabuk2> [forum] gregc1 RE: novi računalnik zmrzne -- https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/44180#Comment_44180
<pitastrudl> kva je to
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon you broke everything
<jabuk2> [forum] gregc1 RE: novi računalnik zmrzne -- https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/44180#Comment_44180
<jabuk2> [forum] gregc1 RE: novi računalnik zmrzne -- https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/44180#Comment_44180
<jabuk2> [forum] gregc1 RE: novi računalnik zmrzne -- https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/44180#Comment_44180
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> msev- lahko kickas..kr dej
<CrazyLemon> ampak nism js spammal ampak bot
<CrazyLemon> and i have no idea why!
<pitastrudl> /delete jabuk2
<msev-> CrazyLemon, a lahko probam? k še nism nikol :), sam nesmeš zamert al pa povračilnih ukrepov pol unleashat :D
<pitastrudl> lahko kickas brez skrbi
<pitastrudl> sem probal enkrat na limonu
<pitastrudl> mi je prišel na dom pa vzel vse utp kable
<msev-> haah
<pitastrudl> sem bil brez neta za en tedn
<msev-> pol najbolš da na teb probam :D
<pitastrudl> never forget
<pitastrudl> ah
<msev-> sam da me ne boš pol dol iz teamspeaka vrgu
<msev-> :D
<pitastrudl> ne sam to
<pitastrudl> zravn utp kablov ti bom Å¡e router vzel pa gor dal DD-WRT
<matjaz> pitastrudl, ne!
<matjaz> ti bo hvaležen :D
<pitastrudl> a je kdo reku da bom uspešno to opravil
<pitastrudl> :D
<matjaz> a :D
<pitastrudl> a
<msev-> <matjaz> ti bo hvaležen :D  --> true
<msev-> sam pitastrudl kaj če bom mel lih sveže pečeno pito pa štrudl, pol te bo pa disablal to
<msev-> neboš mogu uresničit svojega cunning plana
<pitastrudl> ne bo isto kot babin Å¡trudl
<pitastrudl> si še 100 let pred tem da lahk tok dobr štrudl nardiš!
<pitastrudl> :p
<msev-> haha
<msev-> dang a je tvoja babica rekorderka v starosti :P
<pitastrudl> ne, sam izraz je tak
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> https://www.twitch.tv/trashm4n
<jabuk> Twitch
<pitastrudl> kek
<jabuk> Twitch is the world's leading video platform and community for gamers. More than 45 million gamers gather every month on Twitch to broadcast, watch and chat about gaming. Twitch's video platform is the backbone of both live and on-demand distribution for the entire video game ecosystem. This includes game publishers, developers, media outlets, industry conventions and press conferences, casual gamers and gaming for charity events. Twitch
<jabuk> also caters to the entire esports industry, spanning the top pro players, tournaments, leagues, talk shows and organizations. Learn more at https://twitch.tv.
<pitastrudl> damnti jabuk, y u do dis
<pitastrudl> a če inštaleraš samo package preko dbkg , doda tudi ppa repo v sistem?
<pitastrudl> da recimo potem tudi dobivaš upgrejde preko apta nato
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl apt-cache policy package
<pitastrudl> pa res
<pitastrudl> kul
<pitastrudl> ty
<CrazyLemon> meh.. ugotovil sem zakaj je bot floodal
<CrazyLemon> timezones!
<pitastrudl> care to elaborajt?
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl bot je preveril čas posta in preveril je čas na računalniku/strežniku
<CrazyLemon> čas na računalniku ni pravilno naštiman (not in the correct TZ)
<CrazyLemon> in je potem vsakič ko je preveril čas mislu da je tisto nov post ampak ni bil..it was the same
<pitastrudl> lul
<CrazyLemon> Latest_date Sat Jan 07 2017 17:01:32 GMT+0100 (CET)
<CrazyLemon> Last check time Sat Jan 07 2017 17:04:17 GMT+0100 (CET)
<CrazyLemon> primer ^
<CrazyLemon> latest_date je latest post
<CrazyLemon> last check time je čas na računalniku
<pitastrudl> i see
<msev-> a na računalniku posterja je preveru?
<msev-> poster = tisti ki je postal :P
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3gIYgSa4qw&feature=youtu.be
<jabuk> Key & Peele - Obama and Luther's Farewell Address - Uncensored - YouTube
<jabuk> Jordan Peele and Keegan-Michael Key suit up as President Obama and Luther, his faithful anger translator, to get real about Donald Trump's election. Watch ...
<metalcamp> CrazyLemon, a nima Date() po defaultu nastavljen URC timezone?
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp nope
<metalcamp> ah, typo, UTC sem mislil
<CrazyLemon> date() na mojem računalniku ni enak date() tistemu ki ga jabuk laufa
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp vem ja..still nope
<metalcamp> kaj pa getTimezoneOffset?
<CrazyLemon> jabuk laufa boga pitaj kaj
<CrazyLemon> js pa
<CrazyLemon> Last check time Sat Jan 07 2017 18:16:18 GMT+0100 (CET)
<zdobbie> jabuk je v .de semizdi
<CrazyLemon> tole je moj date() no..dve minuti nazaj
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie naah..docker ma neki zje..o :)
<zdobbie> aber er sprach deutsch
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ircbot/blob/master/.env     tole naj bi pomagalo..samo ne
<CrazyLemon> jabuk aja..jabuk je pri dz_0nyju
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie aja*
<CrazyLemon> ti si mislu na pepelko
<zdobbie> ma ne vem
<zdobbie> en spraha po nemsko
<zdobbie> (to vem)
<CrazyLemon> pepelka
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp hm.. might work
<zdobbie> heehee
<zdobbie> tale mesec mb
<zdobbie> ...
<zdobbie> dobim novo kisto
<CrazyLemon> congrats! is it an APU?!
<zdobbie> lol no
<jabuk> https://i.imgur.com/BiSkH5D.png
<matjaz> jest si jo bom februarja prvošu pomojem
<matjaz> sam še čakam kakšen bo Ryzen
<zdobbie> CPU pa memorijo bom navil
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp oziroma it might not work... čas na forumu ni UTC tko da mi razlika med časom ki je lokalno in UTC ne pomaga dosti?
<zdobbie> to bo kompanija krila
<zdobbie> pol se pa nek nvidia GPU not vrzem
<CrazyLemon> navil?OC? kako je to nova kišta?
<zdobbie> oy vey
<zdobbie> tanartabulse bom probu najt
<zdobbie> cimtanartabulse
<CrazyLemon> torej..xeon pa ddr4 ?!
<zdobbie> if need be!
<metalcamp> CrazyLemon, preveriš dvakrat?
<zdobbie> kaby lake support v linuxu in mesi moram prevert
<metalcamp> najprej za forum, nato za local
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp that might work..pol pa odštejem pa dobim time offset
<CrazyLemon> wasnt me!
<metalcamp> CrazyLemon, does it work?
<zdobbie> nothing works
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vMCCM
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/master 49cb67e dz0ny: Forum alert
<matjaz> tale jabuk je pa končno prišel v puberteto
<dz0ny> 2017-01-07T19:03:58.434094627Z app[web.1]: { prefix: 'leguin.freenode.net',
<dz0ny> 2017-01-07T19:03:58.434112123Z app[web.1]:   server: 'leguin.freenode.net',
<dz0ny> 2017-01-07T19:03:58.434123944Z app[web.1]:   command: 'err_notregistered',
<dz0ny> 2017-01-07T19:03:58.434127600Z app[web.1]:   rawCommand: '451',
<dz0ny> 2017-01-07T19:03:58.434131093Z app[web.1]:   commandType: 'error',
<dz0ny> 2017-01-07T19:03:58.434134587Z app[web.1]:   args: [ '*', 'You have not registered' ] }
<dz0ny> hm
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny force-pushed master from 49cb67e to 7bf52df: https://git.io/jAuk
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/master 7bf52df dz0ny: Forum alert
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny force-pushed master from 7bf52df to 4456aa8: https://git.io/jAuk
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/master 4456aa8 dz0ny: Forum alert
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja..zadnjih nekaj dni freenode teži s temi not registered
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny created add/travis (+1 new commit): https://git.io/vMClU
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/add/travis d7ff8d8 dz0ny: Use travis
<CrazyLemon> hm..sploh nism vedu da obstaja discussion.json :)
<CrazyLemon> zdaj vem zakaj..bunch of useless info :D
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny force-pushed add/travis from d7ff8d8 to d9b22ee: https://git.io/vMClZ
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/add/travis d9b22ee dz0ny: Use travis
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny force-pushed add/travis from d9b22ee to ec1625c: https://git.io/vMClZ
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/add/travis ec1625c dz0ny: Use travis
<dz0ny> jao ta travis je se vedno tko broken
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny force-pushed add/travis from ec1625c to 0ef7e05: https://git.io/vMClZ
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/add/travis 0ef7e05 dz0ny: Use travis
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny opened pull request #57: Use travis (master...add/travis) https://git.io/vMClX
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny closed pull request #57: Use travis (master...add/travis) https://git.io/vMClX
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny deleted add/travis at 0ef7e05: https://git.io/vMClH
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny deleted figovec at ef3548f: https://git.io/vMCld
<zdobbie> plz
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny force-pushed fix/wordpress-check from e13bf5c to e705e7a: https://git.io/vMClN
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/fix/wordpress-check ca10877 CrazyLemon: hopefully this is a bit smarter than it was
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/fix/wordpress-check 38b8f2a CrazyLemon: This closes #24 aka Zan Smarty-pants D. have failed us all
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/fix/wordpress-check e705e7a CrazyLemon: This closes #24 aka Zan Smarty-pants D. has* failed us all
<msev-> kva tok dev-ate dons :D
<msev-> oz. po gorensk "devate" :D
<dz0ny> mraz je
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny closed pull request #47: Fix/wordpress check (master...fix/wordpress-check) https://git.io/v61RG
<dz0ny> ni za zun bit
<msev-> a ste kj v formi za debugat mycroft skille :D
<msev-> k zj sm 3 poizkusu pa je pr vsakmu kj narobe :D
<msev-> 3 nove
<msev-> spaceflight-now, fortune pa mqtt skill :)
<msev-> tale spaceflightnow bi bil za vas tuki k ste fani space launchev
<msev-> :D
<msev-> kolk morm met prenosa zakuplenga da je uredu za NAS? a bo 10/1 uredu :P al pa 10/10 :)...sj nevem kok mam
<dz0ny> cim vec up
<dz0ny> ce hoce remote kej prenasat
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny playing... must be super cold
<CrazyLemon> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk> ARSO: Babno Polje (756m): -16.7°C @07.01.2017 20:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 79%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:43:01, Kulminacija: 12:09:12, Sončni zahod: 16:35:22
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 52min 20s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> not that bad
<dz0ny> a vidš kolk je rh
<CrazyLemon> a pada sneg?
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): -3.1°C @07.01.2017 20:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 49% jugovzhodnik 1.8 m/s (6.5 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:45:57, Kulminacija: 12:12:28, Sončni zahod: 16:38:59
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 53min 02s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> vidiš..mi pa težko dihamo k je rh low
<CrazyLemon> :P
<CrazyLemon> ta starejša klima se matra ob takih temperaturah..
<dz0ny> :)
<CrazyLemon> https://travis-ci.org/ubuntu-si/ircbot zakaj je kle error če pa testi pass ?
<dz0ny> deploy ni Å¡el skoz
<dz0ny> bom jutri rešu
<dz0ny> chmod +x .travis/deploy.sh manjka :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kako se zalaufa sam en coffee skript? coffee bla.coffee sam skompajla ane?
<CrazyLemon> js bi rad console.log vidu :)
<dz0ny> sam test požen za neki
<dz0ny> maš napisan v readme
<CrazyLemon> right..kaj pa če nimam testa ? :D
<dz0ny> perfect tiem to write one :)
<CrazyLemon> also.. DateLastComment": "2017-01-07 20:26:45"   <- last forum comment
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu je pa 21:26
<dz0ny> ah pol je utc :)
<CrazyLemon> tko da..last_check_time ne bo pomagal kaj dosti :)
<dz0ny> em momentu bomo povedal da je tumezone utc
<dz0ny> meh
<CrazyLemon> https://www.gamingonlinux.com/articles/multiple-statistics-have-shown-linux-market-share-doing-better-than-ever.8866
<jabuk> Multiple statistics have shown Linux market-share doing better than ever | GamingOnLinux
<jabuk> Good news for Linux fans, as multiple big websites showing off statistics have shown Linux is on the rise!
<dz0ny> lets have some fun https://www.instagram.com/p/BOu2MEbjGsW/?taken-by=problemi.punc
<CrazyLemon> problemi.punc.. c'mon :D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<dz0ny> in pol mene kritiziraš :D
<CrazyLemon> jah tebe skrbijo problemi punc :P
<dz0ny> ne mores no https://www.instagram.com/p/BNj3Z8KjtRF/?taken-by=problemi.punc
<dz0ny> rofl https://www.instagram.com/p/BNKJXB6g9CJ/?taken-by=problemi.punc
<CrazyLemon> to so trolli no
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie on his off time :D
<dz0ny> https://www.instagram.com/p/BM4JhZdDPkb/?taken-by=problemi.punc
<jabuk> Instagram
<jabuk> See this Instagram photo by @problemi.punc • 242 likes
<dz0ny> could be
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem mal insurgency igrat
<CrazyLemon> you are welcome to join me :)
<matjaz> .time ny
<jabuk> Trenutni čas v New York, NY, USA je 16:48
<pitastrudl> kaka ideja mogoče zakaj mi kar random notri linije daje v terminal
<pitastrudl> https://i.imgur.com/m05sMP2.png
<pitastrudl> pač nič ni sem delal
<pitastrudl> nato kar naenkrat od flash plugina mi meče notri
<pitastrudl> laufam v tmuxu
<pitastrudl> chromium še teče zraven
<pitastrudl> pa ni da bi Å¡tartal chromium iz terminala al pa karkoli
<pitastrudl> sam tak na random
<metalcamp> http://xkcd.net/1764/
<jabuk> xkcd: XKCDE
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> http://xkcd.com/1782/
<jabuk> xkcd: Team Chat
<metalcamp> mhm, ta je tud dober
<matjaz> ok, za 2017 je true af
<matjaz> vsaj pri nas je tako :D
<metalcamp> can't disagree
<metalcamp> http://xkcd.net/1741/
<jabuk> xkcd: Work
<lynxlynxlynx> pitastrudl: a ti "jobs" kej izpiše
<lynxlynxlynx> al pa če vsekaš ctrl-z
<pitastrudl> lynxlynxlynx: . nič
<pitastrudl> ctrl-y mi samo spet pokaže moj username@hostname
<pitastrudl> nevem a si mislil ctr-z ali ctrl-y
<lynxlynxlynx> z
<lynxlynxlynx> ampak bi blo vidno že z jobs
<pitastrudl> https://i.imgur.com/MrIDKZv.png
<pitastrudl> mi še nekaj drugega notri piše
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: ce pozenes chrome  iz terminala bo on forklan strani iz tistega procesa kjer je zacel
<pitastrudl> forklan?
<matjaz> pitastrudl, kakšno maš okolje?
<upd> ppappiii
<upd> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C1UmjtUWgAAeLIO.jpg:large
<pitastrudl> ga nisem pognal iz terminala
<dz0ny> forkal
<pitastrudl> matjaz: xubuntu 14.04
<pitastrudl> xfce4-terminal
<pitastrudl> to imam trenutno tmux vžgan
<dz0ny> ah xfce :)
<pitastrudl> upd:  a je to portorož
<pitastrudl> haha
<upd> da
<matjaz> pitastrudl, a maš kakšen custom tmux.conf?
<dz0ny> chrome pise v tty kjer je bil startan
<pitastrudl> nisem ga nič edital
<pitastrudl> dz0ny: aha
<dz0ny> for some reason thats the same as your tmuy session
<pitastrudl> ¯\(°_o)/¯
<dz0ny> tmux*
<pitastrudl> wierd
<dz0ny> screen tmux :D
<pitastrudl> no vsaj nekak vem zdaj da je chrome wierd
<pitastrudl> kaj naj v screenu laufam tmux?
<pitastrudl> :DDD
<pitastrudl> pa v tmuxu screen in v njem tmux
<dz0ny> mogoce lahko reces env TTY=tty2 tmux
<dz0ny> mal pogugli :D
<pitastrudl> bomo že
<pitastrudl> sam da vem da je chrome kriv
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> chromium*
<matjaz> pitastrudl, kaj pa bashrc in bash_profile?
<matjaz> si kaj editiral?
<pitastrudl> to ja
<pitastrudl> se mi zdi
<dz0ny> lynxlynx: https://iknowwhatyoudownload.com/en/peer/?ip=93.103.233.95 :)
<matjaz> pa ti to samo v ta window v tmuxu izpisuje, al tud v druge?
<dz0ny> lynxlynx: mal ti irc leeka ip
<pitastrudl> možno da samo od tmuxa, bom testiral
<lynxlynx> dz0ny: nice
#ubuntu-si 2017-01-08
<upd> https://s3.amazonaws.com/toponday/586f6b0e17580_The-drones-we-have-been-waiting-for.mp4 WAW MUST SEE
<upd> https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/l/t31.0-8/s960x960/15937261_1934768600079565_9071298641180211386_o.jpg?oh=1a7a8c07abb4d96973ea7eb5b71eb66a&oe=58E8C787
<idioterna> ni blo must see :)
<upd> click bait
<upd> https://www.facebook.com/severeweatherEU/photos/a.1423656947857402.1073741825.1377757209114043/1934666376756454/?type=3&theater
<jabuk> Firefighter Rajković Miodrag of Niš... - Severe Weather Europe | Facebook
<jabuk> Firefighter Rajković Miodrag of Niš firefighter brigade, Serbia, after a search and rescue mission of people stranded and missing in yesterday's blizzard...
<upd> https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t31.0-8/15875098_1934636066759485_5162185460014228428_o.jpg?oh=af8eca0f83a2d771acd21d86ada8bdeb&oe=58E8183A o donava
<idioterna> tole je kul
<idioterna> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/15826173_1933924343497324_5570244543359292536_n.jpg?oh=e7a890858e435c69642da09a864a85d6&oe=591CD7FD
<upd> jup
<upd> tko cela eu ima sneg samo tu ne
<idioterna> jutr se ne bo se bomo drsal
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4BRUe5PuV4U
<jabuk> LineRider Bitcoin Technical Analysis - YouTube
<jabuk> Not investment advice
<zdobbie> the fuck http://siol.net/novice/slovenci-v-tujini/slovenka-v-los-angelesu-brezdomci-v-l-a-ju-so-bolj-zadovoljni-kot-povprecen-slovenec-432864
<zdobbie> GG GCHQ https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2017/jan/07/russia-us-election-hacking-uk-intelligence
<zdobbie> "British intelligence was “among the first” to raise the alarm in autumn 2015 that Moscow had hacked the computer servers of the Democratic National Committee."
<krt57> .vreme hrastnik
<jabuk> ARSO: Hrastnik (290m): -8.3°C @08.01.2017 7:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 77% jugovzhodnik 0.5 m/s (1.8 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:42:24, Kulminacija: 12:07:28, Sončni zahod: 16:32:33
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 50min 09s, Luna je v ščipu
<msev-> msev@msev:~/bin$ echo test | paste.sh
<msev-> #!/bin/bash: No such file and not a https URL
<msev-> kaj failam lol
<CrazyLemon> apt install pastebinit ffs
<msev-> ne kr v službi mi dela :D
<msev-> drgač pa mogoče ja
<msev-> brb
<msev-> matjaz, kaj to pomen :)
<msev-> bin/bash   bash je tuki
<msev-> chmod +x sm tut
<msev-> v pathu je tut
<msev-> pa line endinge mam tut v redu
<msev-> aja ne že vidm
<msev-> zgleda sm dvakrat vsebino kopiral notr
<msev-> yup it works
<msev-> sorry about the false alarm
<msev-> https://paste.sh/J1fVjEDC#OhEUzZzcMrF4wnqlAJ8k697R  a vidte kj napačnga kle not
<jabuk> paste.sh · encrypted pastebin
<zdobbie> #ubuntu-si
<zdobbie> channel that keeps on giving
<zdobbie> yet takes so much more
<tadej> .vreme kocevje
<jabuk> ARSO: Kočevje (467m): -10°C @08.01.2017 6:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 84%   oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:41:29, Kulminacija: 12:08:21, Sončni zahod: 16:35:13
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 53min 44s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie a sneži
<zdobbie> ja.
<CrazyLemon> good 4 u!
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: pick one https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcvASfcSxkg
<zdobbie> nay, pick 7
<CrazyLemon> 16'
<CrazyLemon> i pick that one
<yang> www.rackplace.de = www.gigaplanet.si ?
<yang> kdo koga kopira
<CrazyLemon> noben nobenga?
<CrazyLemon> its called a theme..wordpress theme
<CrazyLemon> a free wordpress theme
<dz0ny> 	Theme Name: Rackhost
<dz0ny> 	Theme URI: http://themeforest.net/user/Serifly/portfolio
<dz0ny> 	Description: Hosting theme for Wordpress.
<dz0ny> ni glih free :)
<CrazyLemon> s/a free wordpress theme//
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMfNz2SXVLk
<jabuk> AMD Has Ryzen! - YouTube
<jabuk> Thanks to AMD for sponsoring this video from CES 2017! Learn more about Ryzen at http://www.amd.com/en-us/innovations/new-horizon Holy actual crap. Ryzen is ...
<CrazyLemon> amd box..z titan grafično..bravo amd..bravo :D
<dz0ny> i'am team nvidia
<dz0ny> lol http://i.imgur.com/yodBLKm.png
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja!
<msev-> kako izklopm mutter ko zaženem kodija
<msev-> in ga potem vklopm nazaj ko ga ustavm :D
<msev-> ka baje mi zarad tega freezne
<metalcamp> msev-, hint: vater
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): -7°C @08.01.2017 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 65% severnik 1.2 m/s (4.3 km/h) pretežno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:44:06, Kulminacija: 12:09:38, Sončni zahod: 16:35:10
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 51min 04s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> "Zakaj ne greš nč ven, sem bla že s kolesom, sploh ni mraz...."
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri previjanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/ | Ubuntu 17.04 aka Zesty Zapus
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<CrazyLemon> .vreme letališče portorož
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 3.2°C @08.01.2017 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 47% severnik 2.6 m/s (9.4 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:45:41, Kulminacija: 12:12:53, Sončni zahod: 16:40:05
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 54min 24s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 3.8°C @08.01.2017 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 40% severnik 2 m/s (7.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:45:53, Kulminacija: 12:13:21, Sončni zahod: 16:40:49
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 54min 56s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> dons pa nazaj na toplejš
<pitastrudl> lj 2cold4me
<yang> pr meni je +24 C
<yang> ni mraz
<yang> sem v kratki majci
<metalcamp> CrazyLemon, v topicu je napača
<metalcamp> 'previjanje'
<pitastrudl> yang:  kje pa si
<yang> v LJ
<yang> doma
<pitastrudl> aja
<pitastrudl> ja lepo ane
<pitastrudl> kje pa si
<pitastrudl> da Å¡e jaz pridem
<yang> ja doma sm
<pitastrudl> ja sej, kje
<pitastrudl> :D
<yang> Bolš da greš nazaj na obalo
<yang> CrazyLemon: no kdo je tist iz Kopra, k ma polbrate iz Rusije-Ukrajine
<yang> http://siol.net/novice/slovenci-v-tujini/slovenka-v-los-angelesu-brezdomci-v-l-a-ju-so-bolj-zadovoljni-kot-povprecen-slovenec-432864?utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter_1454&utm_campaign=slovenka-v-los-angelesu-brezdomci-v-l-a-ju-so
<jabuk> Slovenka v Los Angelesu: Brezdomci v L. A.-ju so bolj zadovoljni kot povprečen Slovenec - siol.net
<jabuk> V Sloveniji se ni več prepoznala, ni znala ne naprej ne nazaj. Zato se je odločila za pogumen korak, pravzaprav skok. Skok čez lužo in še en skok prek...
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp ni napaka.. ampak zdobbie thinks he's funny
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/ | Ubuntu 17.04 aka Zesty Zapus
<CrazyLemon> yang noben?
<yang> CrazyLemon: nekdo tak je hodil sem vcasih
<metalcamp> CrazyLemon, aja :)
<matjaz> dz0ny, če naštimam systemd timer ki se izvede daily, se požene ob polnoči. kaj če recimo pc ugasnem ob 11h in ga prižgem zjutraj?
<matjaz> se požene takoj, al preskoči dan?
<dz0ny> preskoči dan
<matjaz> dang
<matjaz> don't want that
<dz0ny> matjaz: mas pa realtime timer
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/T5i7tGC.png
<matjaz> glih berem ja
<matjaz> samo Persistent= se doda
<matjaz> gotta love systemd!
<dz0ny> :>
<dz0ny> pa arch wiki
<dz0ny> k nikjer druge ne piše
<matjaz> to pa itak
<matjaz> brez arch wiki bi bil jaz mrtev
<matjaz> :)
<matjaz> sej arch je imel prvi systemd pomojem?ž
<dz0ny> mhm
<matjaz> tko, zdej so pa backupi na vseh mašinah naštimani
<matjaz> yay!
<CrazyLemon> backupi?!
<CrazyLemon> pha..pussy
<msev-> metalcamp> msev-, hint: vater -> Luke I am your Vater :D
<msev-> googz mi ne pomaga tega hinta razvozlat
<msev-> my googz-fu is weak
<CrazyLemon> non existent*
<CrazyLemon> also.. danes sm neki na hrvaški televiziji prebral da imajo maškaro 'Donald Škamp' :D
<msev-> hahahaha
<zdobbie> Darth Vader
<zdobbie> Vader ~ Vater ~ Father
<zdobbie> idioterna: kva je bil Darth Vader v deutsch-dubbed Star Warsih?
<yang> Generalhaubtoffizier Vader
<zdobbie> I must confess
<zdobbie> niti enga star warsa se nisem pogledu
<yang> potem glej samo 4,5,6
<zdobbie> 7
<zdobbie> ?
<zdobbie> afaiu ni svoh, je pa vec al manj ista zgodba kot v 4
<yang> 4,5,6 so originali
<zdobbie> https://podcrto.si/slovenska-policija-ne-pozna-pojma-odgovornosti/#odgovorpolicija
<jabuk> Slovenska policija ne pozna pojma odgovornosti • Pod črto
<zdobbie> "V prispevku sta ponovno izpostavljena primera vdorov v sistem Tetra in posli v tej zvezi. Policija se je v zadnjih letih večkrat odzvala na omenjene očitke, a se bralec z njimi ne more drugače seznaniti, kot da obišče spletno stran policije."
<zdobbie> "Naših pojasnil ni v današnjem prispevku na vašem spletnem portalu, čeprav smo vam večkrat posredovali odgovore v tej zvezi."
<zdobbie> da bi policija zraven dodala kakrsnekoli linke na njihovo spletno stran? eh, zakaj
<zdobbie> http://www.policija.si/index.php/component/content/article/35-sporocila-za-javnost/77671-odziv-policije-ne-netono-poroanje-nekaterih-medijev-glede-varnosti-radijskega-sistema-tetra
<jabuk> Odziv Policije na netočno poročanje nekaterih medijev glede varnosti radijskega sistema TETRA
<jabuk> Ministrstvo za notranje zadeve - POLICIJA
<zdobbie> http://www.policija.si/index.php/component/content/article/35-sporocila-za-javnost/81949-netono-poroanje-spletnega-portala-pod-rto-v-zvezi-z-radijskim-sistemom-tetra-odziv-policije?tmpl=component&print=1&page=&lang=
<jabuk> Netočno poročanje spletnega portala Pod črto v zvezi z radijskim sistemom Tetra - odziv Policije
<jabuk> Ministrstvo za notranje zadeve - POLICIJA
<zdobbie> recimo
<idioterna> 7 je kul ja
<CrazyLemon> kaj je že star wars? princesa lea and stuff?
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da sm celega sam tazadnjega pogledat..wasnt impressed
<zdobbie> SHE DED
<zdobbie> THE FEELS
<zdobbie> http://www.policija.si/index.php/novinarsko-sredie/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=86731
<jabuk> Za policijo sta enako pomembni komunikacijska zasebnost kot veljavna in urejena zakonska možnost pridobivanja podatkov pri preiskovanju kaznivih dejanj - odziv
<jabuk> Ministrstvo za notranje zadeve - POLICIJA
<zdobbie> "V navedeni sodbi se je sodišče (med ostalim) opredelilo do dolžnosti ponudnikov spletnih storitev glede posredovanja podatkov, na podlagi katerih je mogoče identificirati prejemnike spletnih storitev. Iz sodbe (točka 12, 13 in 14 iz obrazložitve) izhaja, da je ponudnik spletnega portala dolžan posredovati pristojnim organom podatke potrebne za identifikacijo tudi brez odredbe sodišča."
<idioterna> ne.
<CrazyLemon> fake news?
<zdobbie> "Nadalje je v točki 14 obrazložitve izrecno navedeno: "Za pridobitev tega podatka bi tako po Zakonu o kazenskem postopku zadoščala že zahteva policije kot pristojnega organa v smislu določb četrtega odstavka 8. člena Zakona o elektronskem poslovanju na trgu, utemeljena z obstojem razlogov za sum, da je bilo storjeno kaznivo dejanje, za katero se storilec preganja po uradni dolžnosti."
<idioterna> ne.
<zdobbie> 8. clen ZEPT, 4. tocka:
<idioterna> sodisce se moti.
<zdobbie> "Ponudniki storitev morajo vsem pristojnim organom na njihovo zahtevo najkasneje v roku treh dni od njenega prejema sporočiti podatke, na podlagi katerih je mogoče identificirati prejemnike njihove storitve (ime in priimek, naslov, firma, elektronski naslov). Navedene podatke morajo ponudniki storitev sporočiti zaradi odkrivanja in preprečevanja kaznivih dejanj na podlagi odredbe sodišča, brez odredbe sodišča pa, če tako določa po
<zdobbie> dročni zakon."
<pitastrudl> http://blog.jwilm.io/announcing-alacritty/
<jabuk> Announcing Alacritty, a GPU-accelerated terminal emulator
<jabuk> Initial source-only release of Alacritty
<zdobbie> kle v 10. tocki VS obrazlozi, da 37. clen ustave ne pokrije javnih komentarjev, ergo ni bla potrebna sodna odredba
<zdobbie> pitastrudl: useless
<pitastrudl> why
<pitastrudl> but its faster!
<pitastrudl> in pol maš screen tearing v terminalu
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> kdo noče tega
<zdobbie> $DIETY knows I need a terminal that displays text dumps at 60FPS
<lynxlynxlynx> nekdo je naredil lynxlynxlynx Å¡pil: https://www.gog.com/game/shelter_2
<zdobbie> was it you?
<lynxlynxlynx> nope
<CrazyLemon> was it not you?
<zdobbie> nc slisu
<zdobbie> http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/zaradi-ognjenjih-zubljev-ki-so-zajeli-poslovno-stanovanjski-objekt-v-vojniku-zaprta-cesta-v-naselju-arclin.html
<jabuk> 24ur.com - Zaradi ognjenjih zubljev, ki so zajeli poslovno-stanovanjski objekt v Vojniku, zaprta cesta v naselju Arclin
<jabuk> Okoli 14. ure je zagorelo v poslovno-stanovanjskem objektu v naselju Arclin v Vojniku, kjer se v spodnjih prostorih nahaja nekaj poslovnih prostorov, in sicer podjetje pogrebne službe, trgovina in nekaj lokalov, v stavbi pa je tudi nekaj stanovanj...
<zdobbie> kake 2km od mene
<CrazyLemon> same here!
<CrazyLemon> sam ni bil objekt
<CrazyLemon> http://troljo.si/
<jabuk> Troljo Chatbot
<jabuk> Troljo je tvoj osebni napovedovalec prihodov ljubljanskih trol. Prvi FB Messenger servisni chatbot, ki govori tudi slovensko. Preveri!
<CrazyLemon> lol..troljo
<zdobbie> troll, yo!
<idioterna> http://hanno-rein.de/archives/349
<jabuk> LaTeX Coffee Stains | hanno-rein.de
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): -5°C @08.01.2017 16:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 72% severovzhodnik 1.1 m/s (4.0 km/h) zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:44:06, Kulminacija: 12:09:38, Sončni zahod: 16:35:10
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 51min 04s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> dobrih 30 C razlike med zunaj in noter
<matjaz> ?!
<CrazyLemon> in to je čudno ker ...? dz0ny kakšna je pri tebi razlika? 45° ? :D
<matjaz> kolk maš maš noter, 26?
<CrazyLemon> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk> ARSO: Babno Polje (756m): -7.4°C @08.01.2017 16:50 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 81%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:42:46, Kulminacija: 12:09:37, Sončni zahod: 16:36:28
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 53min 42s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> ah..ni tko hudo :)
<matjaz> .vreme radovljica
 * CrazyLemon pričakoval vsaj -15° C
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Lesce (515m): -8.3°C @08.01.2017 16:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 66% jugovzhodnik 1.3 m/s (4.7 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:46:46, Kulminacija: 12:11:07, Sončni zahod: 16:35:28
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 48min 41s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> lej tega mudela..kot da je na babnem polju!
<matjaz> sigurno je Å¡e manj
<matjaz> okol -11 bi reku
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 2.9°C @08.01.2017 16:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 47% severnik 2.6 m/s (9.4 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:45:41, Kulminacija: 12:12:53, Sončni zahod: 16:40:05
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 54min 24s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> .vreme vršič
<jabuk> ARSO: Vršič (1684m): -6.3°C @08.01.2017 16:50 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 58%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:48:49, Kulminacija: 12:12:50, Sončni zahod: 16:36:51
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 48min 02s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> .vreme kredarica
<jabuk> ARSO: Kredarica (2514m): -13.3°C @08.01.2017 16:50 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 85% severozahodnik 12.86 m/s (46.3 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:48:13, Kulminacija: 12:12:25, Sončni zahod: 16:36:37
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 48min 24s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> not that bad in all honesty
<CrazyLemon> .vreme kozina
<jabuk> ARSO: Tatre (748.8m): -7.8°C @08.01.2017 16:50 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 78%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:45:05, Kulminacija: 12:12:04, Sončni zahod: 16:39:03
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 53min 58s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> tatre..where the f is that
<yang> Brrrr, nič ne pogrešam mrzlih zim z burjo na Kozini
<yang> Črni kal je meja v klimi
<CrazyLemon> črni kal je meja..pika!
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f62Z8Ev9OXA
<jabuk> Tire ski jump. - YouTube
<jabuk> Tire ski jump.
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: a ti si pol ze v STO
<CrazyLemon> idioterna slovenski turistični agenciji? ne
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_Territory_of_Trieste
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gybe0tOyAA8
<jabuk> 220ft Snowmobile Jump in Sweden - Daniel Bodin 2013 - YouTube
<jabuk> For more snow sports visit http://win.gs/MqRAii Watch professional snowmobiler Daniel Bodin jump 220ft (67 meters) off a ski jump in Örnsköldsvik, Sweden. So...
<CrazyLemon> idioterna sounds nice.. upam da ni uradni jezik italijanščina :D
<CrazyLemon> but really.. nikoli res nikoli nism slišal za STO
<CrazyLemon> še pri zgodovini dvomim da smo se učili o tem
<CrazyLemon> is this fake news? smells like fake news
<yang> Jugoslavia
<yang> CrazyLemon: ni problema, lahko prides na instrukcije, ce bos v LJ
<CrazyLemon> yang kakšne inštrukcije? fake news on wikipedia? notnx
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: afaik so bli trije uradni jeyiki
<idioterna> jeziki
<idioterna> hrvaski, italijanski, slovenski
<yang> prvic si sprical ure zgodovine, ker si bil na sladoledu, drugic trdis da je fake news
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ja..sj piše na wikiju sam sm na hitro prebral pa sm spregledal
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: drugac trst je se vedno STO
<CrazyLemon> yang nikoli nism sprical zgodovine
<idioterna> sam pod zacasno civilno upravo italije je
<yang> CrazyLemon: klikni na Slovensklo verzijo
<idioterna> ja jugoslavija ni priznavala STO, ker tudi ni priznavala da je zona B pod njeno zacasno upravo
<idioterna> so bli neki sporazumi sklenjeni pa potem sporazumi o sporazumih
<yang> Tito je Trst podaril italjanom v zameno za nevem kaj, morda ladjo Galeb
<idioterna> kaksna laz
<idioterna> cist podobna sinu revizionisticnega zgodovinarja
<CrazyLemon> :D
<yang> Kako pa bi drugace potoval od rezidence do rezidence po Jadranski obali ?
<yang> Sej je mel ta boljse punkte
<idioterna> kaj zdej spreminjas temo
<idioterna> pac zlagal si se da bi ocrnil nasega dear leaderja
<idioterna> evo, to je zate, yang
<idioterna> http://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/facebook/001/027/693/fae.jpg
<yang> http://i.imgur.com/p1EA5cz.jpg
<idioterna> galeb so potopil zavezniki, pol so ga pa v splitski ladjedelnici prenovil
<idioterna> ce te zanima kaj je res blo
<idioterna> tito je upravo trsta prepustil zaveznikom pa pol zacasno italiji v zameno za to da so mu zavezniki domace izdajalce nazaj v jugoslavijo poslal
<idioterna> da je loh obracunal z njimi
<yang> idioterna: ti prid pa na zgodovinsko lekcijo do mojga soseda
<idioterna> ne vem ce mi loh kej novga pove
<yang> ti bo par zadev razjasnil
<idioterna> te izdajalske pripovedke sm ze vse slsisu
<idioterna> slisu
<jabuk> M 1.8 > 1.km JZ od PIVKE @08/01/2017 19:17:34  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.67+N,+14.19+E
<skyx> dz0ny: si se ze kaj igral z https://github.com/google/grumpy
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8tDaPLHxiE
<jabuk> Hands LITERALLY On AMD Vega! - YouTube
<jabuk> Thanks to AMD for sponsoring this video from CES 2017! Learn more about Radeon Vega: http://ve.ga and stay up to date with all things Radeon at http://facebo...
<zdobbie> this fucking turtle https://thinkprogress.org/mitch-mcconnell-confirmation-ethics-hypocrisy-2c75b671d694#.xo6s77ewn
<metalcamp> https://marcan.st/2016/06/hacking-and-upgrading-the-korg-kronos/
<jabuk> Hacking and upgrading the Korg Kronos - marcan.st
<metalcamp> I am not responsible if your Kronos stops working, catches fire, starts making dubstep, or transforms into a Roland.
<metalcamp> lmao
<skyx> wtf carinski postopek zaracuna 4eur pa ne glede al si imel nad/pod 22 eur WTF?
<pitastrudl> mogoče če so pregledal?
<pitastrudl> kaj je davek na vse kar je nad 22€?
<pitastrudl> Å¡e vedno ne razumem tega
<skyx> jp davek na vse kar je nad 22eur
<skyx> http://mojpogled.com/stroski-carinskega-postopka-skrita-past-spletnih-nakupov/
<jabuk> Stroški carinskega postopka - skrita past spletnih nakupov - mojpogled.comStroški carinskega postopka - skrita past spletnih nakupov - mojpogled.com
<jabuk> Namesto pričakovanega paketa prispe obvestilo carinske pošte, da je pošiljka predmet uvoznih carinskih postopkov.
<skyx> imam ravno v carinkem potopku eno zadevo in jutri bom videl kaj bo ...
<matjaz> jest še nikoli nisem plačal carine
<pitastrudl> ty za link
<CrazyLemon> skyx jah poslal boš račun če bodo zahtevali
<CrazyLemon> in nato te bodo obdavčili primerno pa še zaračunali postopek :D
<CrazyLemon> to play a quick game..to watch a short movie or man in the high castle
<CrazyLemon> that is teh question
<yang> pitastrudl: davek je nad 22 EUR, carina + davek pa ko presežeš 150 eur. Če je opravljen carinski postopek pri vrednosti manjši od 22 EUR se tudi to posebej računa, kolikor je meni znano...
<pitastrudl> aha ok
<pitastrudl> ty
<pitastrudl> :)
<yang> Jaz sem enkrat dobil zadevo ki je bila manj od 22, pa so računali carinski postopek, potem mesec dni kasneje za isto zadevo pa ga niso računali...
<CrazyLemon> carinski postopek je vedno ko se zadeva pregleda..zaračuna se neodvisno od vrednosti predmeta/paketa
<yang> tako ja
<yang> lahko se pa izognes temu potopku, mora biti pravilno izpolnjen obrazec s trani posiljatelja
<yang> pac ce pades skozi sito
<CrazyLemon> ne moreš se izognit..lahk si pač sam srečen :D
<pitastrudl> pomoje prej to
<pitastrudl> :P
<CrazyLemon> meni ga še nikoli niso odprli ali davka zaračunali :)
<CrazyLemon> je pa res da že dolgo nism nič naročil iz čajne
<pitastrudl> jaz vsake tok cajta neki narocim iz aliexpresa
<pitastrudl> ko sem prisel domov v ponedeljek sem imel 5 paketkov zbasanih v kaselc
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> kaselc al PP?
<pitastrudl> kaselc
<CrazyLemon> weird..zakaj ti niso listkov pustili?
<pitastrudl> sej so bli mejhni paketki
<pitastrudl> pač
<pitastrudl> sej nevem če se šteje kot paket
<pitastrudl> ponavadi če je prevelik pustijo listek ane
<CrazyLemon> thats what she said!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> grem gledat man in the high castle
<CrazyLemon> o/
<yang> jaz veckrat dobijo iz kuitajske brez pregleda carine, ce je pod 22 eur
<yang> veckrat dobim
<yang> sam so zmeraj pravilno izpolnjeni obrazci verjetno
<pitastrudl> lul
<skyx> jaz sem en paket 40x15 cm narocil in itak da bodo pogledal k je tolk velko
<tadej> .vreme kocevje
<jabuk> ARSO: Kočevje (467m): -8°C @08.01.2017 18:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 82%   oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:41:11, Kulminacija: 12:08:46, Sončni zahod: 16:36:21
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 55min 10s, Luna je v ščipu
#ubuntu-si 2018-01-01
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 11384.90, low: 10489.98, high: 11977.00, bid: 11361.43, ask: 11367.55
<zdobbie> by end of January!
* zdobbie changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/seznam-prednostih-paketov-za-prevajanje/ | Ubuntu 18.04 aka Bionic Beaver | Srečno čakanje na 2019!
<CrazyLemon> happy new year i guess
<zdobbie> ne.
<CrazyLemon> k
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 11128.36, low: 10489.98, high: 11977.00, bid: 11099.99, ask: 11128.27
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] CrazyLemon created feature/add-eth-price (+1 new commit): https://git.io/vbx2X
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/feature/add-eth-price 290a757 Dražen M: Adding .eth eur/usd
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] CrazyLemon opened pull request #84: Adding .eth eur/usd (master...feature/add-eth-price) https://git.io/vbx29
<CrazyLemon> [14:28:19] * zdobbie has quit (K-Lined)
<CrazyLemon> lol!
<CrazyLemon> kaj si počel?!
<zdobbie> my line was Ked!
<CrazyLemon> spammer
<lynxlynxlynx> malo več info: http://pythonsweetness.tumblr.com/post/169166980422/the-mysterious-case-of-the-linux-page-table
<jabuk> python sweetness — The mysterious case of the Linux Page Table...
<jabuk> The mysterious case of the Linux Page Table...
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/seznam-prednostih-paketov-za-prevajanje/ | Ubuntu 18.04 aka Bionic Beaver
#ubuntu-si 2018-01-02
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> slovenija
<slax0r> delat
<zdobbie> ah ja
<zdobbie> sj bo
<zdobbie> mate pa zato 6. fraj
<slax0r> fu
 * zdobbie empathises in German
<speed-> hellow!
<speed-> srecno pa zdravo pa te zadeve
<slax0r> \o/
<slax0r> vsaj en sotrpin
<speed-> ja!
<speed-> ne pa ovi fakin lenuhi
<slax0r> right?
<zdobbie> nekaj govorista na pamet
<speed-> kupo sem 4k monitor
<speed-> pa je remote
<speed-> cist sfukan vse nekaj megleno lol
<zdobbie> remote?
<speed-> ja remote desktop
<zdobbie> kaj, doma ga mas?
<speed-> ja
<zdobbie> al rentas kokr bi rentu AWS instanco?
<speed-> doma mam winse
<speed-> pa pac remote desktop
<speed-> in ko sem se danes konektal
<speed-> je vse nekaj sfukano, chrome sploh ni alignan
<speed-> zgornji box
<speed-> weird vse :D
<slax0r> 1st world problems
<speed-> mhm
<speed-> ma
<speed-> se mesec pa malo zdrzim tak
<speed-> te pa vec nebom nucal remota :D
<zdobbie> fajn delajta
<speed-> ovi se nama norca dela...
<msevpp> Srečno zdravo in uspešno fantje!
<speed-> enako
<msevpp> mam že prvo vprašanje za 2018 :)
<msevpp> a je kšn ekspert za renderiranje videa :)
<msevpp> k v editorju vse dobr zgleda k pa renderiram je pa kockasto
<msevpp> uporabljam pa "da vinci resolve"
<speed-> google.com
<speed-> je pravi majster
<msevpp> googz why u no help to me :D
<CrazyLemon> sonce!
<speed-> megla
<msevpp> dobr zj sm saj 60fps-jev dobil, sam blocky je pa Å¡e zmerm :)
<CrazyLemon> 60fpsjev v videu pa potrebuješ ker... ? :) lots of high speed action?
<slax0r> because smoothness
<CrazyLemon> but its not smooth..its 'blocky' :D
<msevpp> smučanje pa to
<msevpp> zgleda sm mel bitrate too low
<msevpp> k source je mel 30kb/s na rendru sm mel pa nastavlen limit to 10kb/s
<msevpp> bomo vidl če bo zj bolš
<slax0r> limun
<slax0r> ti mas v6 amirite?
<slax0r> nvm
<CrazyLemon> slax0r v6? v avtu?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<slax0r> ip :P
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> zadnjič so mi dali v6 only..no v4 :)
<CrazyLemon> https://video.twimg.com/ext_tw_video/947954343097094144/pu/vid/1280x720/_nPjw1YOCUum8a1r.mp4
<CrazyLemon> mad skillz
<zdobbie> whole new meaning of "mountain-top finish"
<lynxlynxlynx> nice
<lynxlynxlynx> msev-: če je kockasto je prej kompresija premočna kot pa fps
<slax0r> https://www.forbes.com/sites/haroldstark/2017/12/31/net-neutrality-is-gone-for-now-but-heres-everything-thats-next/#78ecb5303132
<jabuk> Forbes Welcome
<jabuk> Forbes Welcome page -- Forbes is a global media company, focusing on business, investing, technology, entrepreneurship, leadership, and lifestyle.
<slax0r> https://imgur.com/gallery/UMNi4
<jabuk> Those poor Oregonians.... - Album on Imgur
<jabuk> Post with 1115 votes and 48098 views. Shared by Iamfloyd. Those poor Oregonians....
<slax0r> 'MURICA
<CrazyLemon> Earth would be so boring without 'murica
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/_MG_/status/947719280975495169
<jabuk> MG on Twitter: "HID attacks via USB drives have become too suspicious. What about embedding the attack inside a USB cable?Just a quick test for a few thi… https://t.co/Yob4qzuX9d"
<zdobbie> old
<zdobbie> literally 2017
<CrazyLemon> literally
#ubuntu-si 2018-01-03
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 12777.00, low: 11014.70, high: 12789.00, bid: 12749.05, ask: 12791.31
<msev-> jutro
<napsy> lp
<speed-> HAIL
<metalcamp-> o/
<slax0r> jutro
<bartiduu> Dobro jutro
<slax0r> delat
<slax0r> banda
<slax0r> lenobna
<msev-> yes boss
<msev-> do you want me to play with your secretary so you don't have to? (avoiding marital issues) :D
<slax0r> it's not cheating if a state border is between us
<speed-> to to
<speed-> :D
<msev-> opa
<msev-> dobra taktika
<slax0r> baje da sem dobil bozicno darilo se eno malo pozno
<slax0r> eno lepo pisemce iz davcne uprave republike slovenije
<slax0r> \o/
<speed-> whoa
<speed-> samo itak ms 0
<speed-> ali ka
<slax0r> ja...
<slax0r> najprej sem mel 4500 za placat
<slax0r> dokler mi ni slik poslala
<speed-> :p
<speed-> jaz sem pa glihkar
<speed-> sefu pravo da gequitam :D
<zdobbie> DER LAD HABT MAD
<CrazyLemon> http://www.monitor.si/novica/resna-napaka-v-intelovih-procesorjih/183503/
<jabuk> Resna napaka v Intelovih procesorjih! | Monitor
<jabuk> Kot kaže, je na pomolu še eden velik škandal, ki bo prizadel praktično vse računalniške izdelke z vgrajenimi procesorji družbeIntel. Po pisanju portala The...
<CrazyLemon> https://i.imgur.com/952pvyw.jpg
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> pri mimovrste :D
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl si vidu na pultu? :)
<slax0r> pa ne da bom moral cpu menjat
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ryzen ftw? :)
<slax0r> dokler bo i5 delal tak kot mora... :)
<slax0r> ce bo patch upocasnil, bomo pa bolj navil pa bo
<CrazyLemon> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux-415-x86pti&num=2
<jabuk> Initial Benchmarks Of The Performance Impact Resulting From Linux's x86 Security Changes - Phoronix
<slax0r> benchmarks
<slax0r> all fine and dandy
<slax0r> samo ce ne bom opazil na svojem desktopu nekega poslabsanja definitivno ne bom menjal
<slax0r> dokler ne bo potreba
<CrazyLemon> NSFW https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DSllpCkVMAA62aO.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> (kim and donny having fun)
<slax0r> viberate me je kontaktiral
<slax0r> da heck
<CrazyLemon> slax0r they want more btc?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<slax0r> they want my php skillz0rz
<CrazyLemon> oziroma kaj majo oni za eno valuto
<slax0r> vibe
<slax0r> ali nekaj takega
<CrazyLemon> to ja
<CrazyLemon> https://www.mimovrste.com/barvice/jolly-barvice-jolly-x-big-3-robe-121-kartonska-embalaza
<jabuk> JollyBarvice X-Big 3 robe 12/1, kartonska embalaža| mimovrste=)
<jabuk> Klasične 3 robe Jolly X-Big barvice so spravljene v kartonsko embalažo. V kompletu je 12 barvic.
<CrazyLemon> ahaha.. so awesome :D
<slax0r> I don't get it
<CrazyLemon> slax0r https://i.imgur.com/952pvyw.jpg
<slax0r> extradick?
<slax0r> dicker = fat in ze german
<slax0r> s/dicker/dick/g
<CrazyLemon> not just extradick
<CrazyLemon> but its jumbo-size as well!
<CrazyLemon> . As far as platforms go, we’ve decided to delay Mac and Linux support for post-release. We’re finding our time will be best spent on developing for Windows, Xbox One, and PS4. Our priority is to make those three platforms fully functional first, then expand after release.
<CrazyLemon> fuckers
<CrazyLemon> (insurgency: sandstorm)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=OpenWRT-LEDE-Re-Merge
<jabuk> OpenWRT + LEDE Move Ahead With Their Re-Merge - Phoronix
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] CrazyLemon pushed 1 new commit to feature/add-eth-price: https://git.io/vNeGn
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/feature/add-eth-price e80f77a Dražen M: This will make dz0ny purr
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 12490.00, low: 12100.00, high: 12800.00, bid: 12490.01, ask: 12511.98
<zdobbie> .eth doge
#ubuntu-si 2018-01-04
-92AACNXHR:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny pushed 2 new commits to master: https://git.io/vNvtN
-92AACNXHR:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/master be88516 Dražen M: Adding .eth eur/usd
-92AACNXHR:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/master 2dd912a Dražen M: This will make dz0ny purr
-07EAAP3C5:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny closed pull request #84: Adding .eth eur/usd (master...feature/add-eth-price) https://git.io/vbx29
<speed-> jutro
<b4d> jutro
<napsy> lp
<napsy> ze kdo probu kernel z intel patchom?
<b4d> nop
<speed-> ka je narobe z intelom? :D
<speed-> nekaj sem vceraj vido link samo nisem uspel brat
<msev-> nek low level bug je
<msev-> bo treba patchat  v OS-ih
<speed-> meh
<matjaz> Intel je fucked
<b4d> nop, vse je fucked :D
<matjaz> vse je slabo, Intel je fucked
<matjaz> :D
<b4d> tako tako :)
<speed-> take it easy
<speed-> vse je wunderbar!
<matjaz> 4.15-rc6 že ima patch?
<metalcamp-> jutro!
<zdobbie> ~~~ and what a lovely morning! ~~~
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GB2yiIoEtXw
<jabuk> 1080p HD "Good Morning" - Singin' in the Rain (1952) - YouTube
<jabuk> "Good Morning" [Originally Written for Garland & Rooney's 1939 film, Babes In Arms] Words by Arthur Freed Music by Nacio Herb Brown Lyrics: Good mornin', goo...
<slax0r> jutro
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 795.54582003 (0.0658662 BTC)
<slax0r> opa
<slax0r> .btc usd
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v USD: last: 14480.00, low: 14192.37, high: 15430.27, bid: 14480.00, ask: 14490.27
<slax0r> 2k by february!
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] CrazyLemon deleted feature/add-eth-price at e80f77a: https://git.io/vNvCi
<slax0r> :O
<sasa84> etherum? a to je kej novga? :D
<sasa84> heeeej slax0r !!!
<sasa84> zdrauga ppa srečnga! :*
<slax0r> ola sasa84
<slax0r> hvala hvala, enako xoxo :)
<sasa84> pa familja, da bo ok...služba in to :)
<CrazyLemon> sreča,zdravje, familija... on pa si sam želi 2k by february
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> sj xrp zgleda bo
<CrazyLemon> hah..danes AMD vrednost Å¡la gor za 5%
<slax0r> xrp naj ze faila
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<msev-> .toča
<jabuk> Verjetnost toče: http://meteo.arso.gov.si//uploads/probase/www/warning/graphic/warning_hp-sr_si-sea_latest.jpg
<msev-> juhu dela
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DSqreVPVQAAs5Xq.jpg:large
<msev-> haha
<slax0r> .doge usd
<slax0r> add doge
<slax0r> nao
<napsy> xrp pa pada
<slax0r> hvala kurcu
<slax0r> naj kar spizdijo z tem
<napsy> eh, js sm super zasluzu :)
<napsy> zdj pa eth naprej furat
<slax0r> lepo
<slax0r> jaz ga pa iz principa nisem kupil :)
<slax0r> in ga niti ne mislim
<slax0r> raje grem iz kripta :)
<slax0r> eth se je pa kar obrnil na bolje ja :)
<slax0r> upam da mu bo se ltc sledil
<speed-> BTC na 2k !!
<speed-> tak, uradno sem dal papirje not!
<speed-> TO THE FREEEEEEEEDOM
<slax0r> za btc?
<speed-> ne
<speed-> za nepodaljsanje moje pogodbe :p
<slax0r> https://medium.com/@caspervonb/why-i-still-use-vim-67afd76b4db6?21
<jabuk> Why I Still Use Vim – Casper Beyer – Medium
<jabuk> I often get asked about why I use Vim as my primary editor, there is no particular reason for this, except that I ended up learning it when I moved over to Linux full time many years ago. I ended up…
<speed-> not good enough reason :p
<slax0r> mhm :P
<slax0r> glavno da bo SUB pocasi 1.5$ :)
<msev-> a kdo ve kaj je fora da se mi huawei p10 k grem hodt v hribe zle pozim tut če mam 30% baterije še kr ugasne
<b4d> msev-: jap, fizika
<b4d> kupiss apple, pa nimas teh tezav, no imas pa 50% frekvence procesorja :D
<matjaz> pa da ne morš telefona uporabljat pri temperaturah <-6
<matjaz> je pa spet isti k
<msev-> k fotrov samsung s5 se ni izklapljal pri istih pogojih
<msev-> a če bi ga dal v kšn case bi blo bolš
<b4d> teoreticno bi blo malo bolje, a dvomim da bi opazil
<slax0r> mi smo na airsoftu dajali baterije v nogavice in z nogavicami v replike da so dlje zdrzale
<slax0r> pozimi
<matjaz> case pa v notranji žep pa je
<matjaz> slax0r, mi tudi
<slax0r> matjaz: ce si bil v airsoftu pred cca. 5 leti potem smo verjetno skupaj delali to :P
<matjaz> nope, takrat Å¡e ne :)
<matjaz> zdaj sem malo več kot leto
<slax0r> aja :)
<slax0r> samotar, ali si v kateri ekipi?
<matjaz> mamo svojo ekipo
<slax0r> name?
<matjaz> no name yet
<matjaz> hočemo bit GoAT
<slax0r> teh pa ne poznam :P
<matjaz> :)
<slax0r> sem mislil da si mogoce celo en kolega ki je tudi pred cca. letom dni zacel z airsoftom, pa je tudi matjaz
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> se stran jim hostam :)
<slax0r> http://www.viking-warriors.si/
<jabuk> Viking Warriors
<matjaz> hehe, spet se nekaj razvija airsoft ja
<slax0r> saj bi se moral malo spravit v to
<slax0r> bi se vsaj kaj gibal
<slax0r> samo kaj ko okrog mene skoraj nic ni tega
<slax0r> speed- metalcamp- bomo mi zaceli?
<matjaz> aa sej te pa poznam ja :)
<matjaz> slax0r, v prekmurju se kar dogaja drugalče
<matjaz> dogodkov ni veliko, ekipce pa
<slax0r> res?
<slax0r> dogodkov nikoli ni blo
<msev-> amm a je teža orožja realna?
<matjaz> jap, Å¡e en model je ki dela uniforme in patche za celo evropo
<matjaz> msev-, jap
<slax0r> msev-: ponavadi ne, vsaj te cheap replike ne
<matjaz> tko bo bolj prav ja
<slax0r> jaz sem bil takrat pri wild dogsih
<matjaz> moja ma brez magazina kar pravilno težo
<slax0r> ne vem ce se obstajajo ali ne
<msev-> amm a kšn mortar nardite tut
<msev-> kšn zračn top pa take fore
<msev-> da peletke meče okol
<slax0r> za airsoft mas vse
<matjaz> to ne, mamo pa granate pa smoke
<slax0r> claymore mine
<slax0r> raketometalce
<slax0r> granate
<slax0r> gatling
<slax0r> itd itd
<msev-> hudo gatling
<matjaz> slax0r, si šel kdaj na kakšen večji event?
<matjaz> mi gremo letos na Border War verjetno
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4l3qNiqFVg
<jabuk> Airsoft Minigun Juggernaut - YouTube
<jabuk> BEST AIRSOFT VIDEOS: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_GmpLNY-zU&list=PLQOB_yCwC5J3nat6zbTdOZHzgN-tW6yFe&index=1 Classic Army: https://www.youtube.com/classi...
<slax0r> matjaz: define vecji event :)
<matjaz> milsim, 100+ folka recimo :)
<msev-> a pol mi nebi zamenal baterije
<slax0r> najvec do zdaj ka sem bil nas je blo ~200, 2 dni, milsim
<msev-> če bi ga nesu na servis pa uveljavljal garancijo
<msev-> :D
<matjaz> slax0r, najs
<slax0r> ne vem ce se je tak, ampak takrat so bli najvecji eventi na slovaskem in tisti konci
<slax0r> 500-1000 ljudi, po vec dni skupaj
<slax0r> no limit fps
<msev-> bolanija
<matjaz> tako je, Border War
<matjaz> pa finci imajo tudi nekaj ogromnega
<slax0r> nisem bil nikoli
<msev-> a pol je blo 250 na 250
<slax0r> ja, pa dobro, saj to majo americani pa britanci/skoti tudi
<msev-> a pa vsi so pošteni če si zadet se kao umakneš
<slax0r> samo mislim nam v primerni oddaljenosti :)
<slax0r> msev-: ne, mas heroje
<matjaz> :)
<msev-> aja k kao ne zajokajo :D k drgač tok boli :D
<slax0r> jaz sem bil sniper skoraj vedno, pa je en tipson enih 30-40m vstran od mene bil z hrbtom k meni obrnjen, pa sem ga parkat usrelu, vidis direkt pellet da ga je zadel
<slax0r> pa se je obrnil pa gledal nazaj ce bi videl koga, pa me ni videl in se je kar nazaj obrnil pa dalje streljal na nase
<slax0r> saj ne boli tak hudo, vcasih res ne cutis
<msev-> pri the večjih eventih a so potem tut ekipe ogromne,a gre za dvoboj manjših ekip
<msev-> a se uporablja tut vozila :D
<slax0r> vecje ekipe
<slax0r> milsim je celo tak da dobis karto
<slax0r> oznaceno kje si lahko postavis bazo
<slax0r> in gres, postavis kje hoces na tem obmocju
<slax0r> tako da niti organizatorji ne vejo kje si
<slax0r> in potem moras poslat svojega kurirja do organizatorja, da ti da neko nalogo ki jo moras opravit
<slax0r> da, tudi vozila se uporabljajo
<slax0r> mas tudi heroje ki imajo nightvision ocala
<slax0r> tracer pellete
<slax0r> zelo lepi ponoci
<slax0r> sploh ko letijo proti tebi
<slax0r> ti pa pod vplivom dodatnih substanc
<slax0r> hjao, zaj sem sam sebi luste naredil za airsoft
<msev-> kr hudo
<msev-> a maš loh tut masko čez cel obraz gor
<slax0r> lahko ja
<slax0r> v CQB je celo priporocljivo
<slax0r> ker tam so pa leteli ze zobje tudi
<msev-> ugh :)
<slax0r> jaz sem mel vedno sicer samo ocala, ker ful svicam in v ustih scitnik za zobe
<msev-> slax0rja so zavohal
<msev-> so rekl i smell a sovrag :D
<msev-> a je kšn pol kao poveljnik
<slax0r> ja itak
<msev-> a si bil to ti :D
<slax0r> ne, nikoli
<slax0r> sem pa jih par pospravil (sniper ;) )
<slax0r> le me: https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/578330_328653600540248_1187947372_n.jpg?oh=7fe83a200ad384b1a7578f5d80245cc8&oe=5ABD3E42
<msev-> dobr zakamufliran sam loh bi še puško kj zamaskiral
<msev-> preveč ta crna vn seka :D
<slax0r> sem jo mel potem
<slax0r> nimam slik vec zal
<slax0r> je nekje se na podstresju
<CrazyLemon> zakamuflirana? :P
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: ja, in je ne najdem
<slax0r> :P
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/severeweatherEU/status/948926755880034304
<jabuk> severe-weather.EU on Twitter: "Dramatic video of severe winds at the ski resort from Vorarlberg, Austria yesterday - with people trapped in the ski lift and swinging wildl… https://t.co/i8O6LrKutn"
<CrazyLemon> holy sh1te
<idioterna> https://i.redd.it/mlmyzhlcp0801.jpg
<CrazyLemon> 500 Internal Server Error
<CrazyLemon> Sorry, something went wrong.
<CrazyLemon> A team of highly trained monkeys has been dispatched to deal with this situation.
<CrazyLemon> očitno tudi youtube upgrejda :D
<CrazyLemon> Huawei EnVizion 360° kamera:
<CrazyLemon> ✅ Dvojna 13MP kamera z 210° kotom.
<CrazyLemon> i dont get it
<CrazyLemon> 360 != 210 ...right?
<zdobbie> *dvojna*
<zdobbie> 210 * 2 => 420
<zdobbie> BLAZE IT
<zdobbie> ampak pac
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/aallan/status/948861620658327552
<jabuk> Alasdair Allan on Twitter: "So if you're running a #cryptocurrency exchange you must be shaking with fear right now. Think about the implications of #meltdown and… https://t.co/hjx5WAc5AV"
<CrazyLemon> We found a potential security vulnerability in one of the dependencies used by a repository that you contribute to.
<CrazyLemon> od kdaj github pošilja security notices?
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/coolcoffeedan/status/948570066781720576
<jabuk> Coolman Coffeedan on Twitter: "I DONT UNDERSTAND BITCOIN 💰😪 https://t.co/nqZLI9eHHX"
<CrazyLemon> lol...shitcoin :D
<pitastrudl> r0r
<pitastrudl> nisem vidu CrazyLemon
<pitastrudl> sem bil preveč zasanjan vate
<pitastrudl> ;)
#ubuntu-si 2018-01-05
<napsy> jutro
<slax0r> https://medium.com/@theroundtable/ama-with-substratum-96a6d0a1bbe8
<jabuk> AMA with Substratum – The Moonshot Group’s Round Table – Medium
<jabuk> The Pink Crypto recently did an AMA with Substratum developers Justin Tabb, BJ Allmon and Abram Cookson and here is what she found out about the robust Substratum token that has been making a name…
<msev-> pismo že od sredine novembra čakam na uro
<msev-> fakin slow boat from china
<zdobbie> .up google.com
<zdobbie> .help
<napsy> lol
<zdobbie> .stran kraken.com
<speed-> jabuk kaputt
<slax0r> kraken se diha?
<zdobbie> jedva
<slax0r> nazadnje ko sem bil gor sem porabil 2 uri da sem spravil litecoin dol
<zdobbie> hehehehe
<zdobbie> jah jst bi rad kle withdrawal naredu
<zdobbie> pa bo res trajal, ocitno
<slax0r> 2 uri brez pretiravanja
<speed-> evola
<speed-> countdown begins!
<speed-> 31x se morem iti delat
<speed-> err v sluzbo
<slax0r> lepo :)
<slax0r> potem pa v penzijo?
<slax0r> si zasluzil z btc toliko a?
<speed-> da
<metalcamp-> speed-: congrats :)
<slax0r> tu pa si jamral vsak dan
<speed-> itak
<speed-> zaprto zaradi bogastva
<speed-> :D
<speed-> nah grem malo delat neke male zadevice
<speed-> bom probal tja do jeseni
<speed-> ce nebo slo, najdem nekaj remote
<speed-> jebes voznjo
<zdobbie> ma sem oddal
<zdobbie> ce je slo skozi, pa ne vem
<zdobbie> 18.4% donos
<zdobbie> thank mr. bubble
<slax0r> 57% and still going
<zdobbie> srecno
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4Ce8hEWs6A
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5HVVOc0cdQ
<CrazyLemon> donde estas jabuk
<slax0r> he ded
<slax0r> kaj rabis crypto bot? :P
<CrazyLemon> slax0r https://twitter.com/coolcoffeedan/status/948570066781720576
<CrazyLemon> tl;dw - ne :D
<msev-> especially if you are msev
<slax0r> cuz I have crypto bot
<slax0r> best crypto bot
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/misc0110/status/948706387491786752
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ajpes.si/O_AJPES/Razpisi_delovnih_mest
<zdobbie> us_irl https://twitter.com/coolcoffeedan/status/948570066781720576
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie y u such copy cat bro?
<zdobbie> lol, sorry
<CrazyLemon> [22:19:23] <CrazyLemon>: https://twitter.com/coolcoffeedan/status/948570066781720576
<CrazyLemon> že včeraj!
<zdobbie> just how hip are you
<CrazyLemon> super hip
<CrazyLemon> almost a hipstar
<zdobbie> yet only a hippo
<CrazyLemon> y u such a mean boy
<zdobbie> new year new me
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny bring jabuk back pls...ty
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 835.66683909 (0.0612397 BTC)
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 13537.30, low: 12291.27, high: 13700.00, bid: 13531.80, ask: 13537.30
#ubuntu-si 2018-01-06
<gregor3000> potrebujem 80 mm ventilator s čimdaljšim kablom in 3 pin priključkom. vse kar sem iskal na netu po sloveniji je drago. kje pa vi kupujete stvari ya računalnik_ ker vsi imajo noro drage prevoye
<gregor3000> prevoze
<idioterna> aliexpress.com, sam cakas ~1 mesec
<idioterna> je pa ~zastonj
<gregor3000> ja ravno to delam trenutno... ne bo druge. malo so nori s cenami prevoya pri nas. to je pošta kriva. ce gres tja in oddaš paket ti iryačunajo nekaj centov mogoče malo več kot eur. isti paket biti če skleneš pogodbo ya določenominimalno število mesečnih paketov računali okrog 4-5 eur
<gregor3000> ya 4 EUR mi vozimo bistveno večje pakete do Anglije ali na sever nemčije...
<CrazyLemon> kakšna ideja zakaj curl -I vrne empty reply from server ko pa poskusim URL pa normalno odpre v media playerju (mpv)
<CrazyLemon> ffprobe to the rescue :)
<CrazyLemon> next question... kdo se spozna na ffprobe :D
<zdobbie> might it be there exists such a man?
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> need new keyboard
<CrazyLemon> tole sm pucal, zdaj je pa čist čuden tale space
#ubuntu-si 2018-01-07
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 940.6168642 (0.0679595 BTC)
<CrazyLemon> .eth usd
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v USD: 1131.61 (0.0679595 BTC)
<CrazyLemon> https://hackernoon.com/im-harvesting-credit-card-numbers-and-passwords-from-your-site-here-s-how-9a8cb347c5b5
<jabuk> I’m harvesting credit card numbers and passwords from your site. Here’s how.
<jabuk> The following is a true story. Or maybe it’s just based on a true story. Perhaps it’s not true at all. It’s been a frantic week of security scares — it seems like every day there’s a new…
<CrazyLemon> http://www.asbit.si/tipkovnica-das-keyboard-4-professional-mx-brown-usb-rna-slo
<jabuk> Tipkovnica Das Keyboard 4 Professional, MX Brown, USB, črna, SLO
<CrazyLemon> lol @ cena
<CrazyLemon> prečrtajo nižjo :D
#ubuntu-si 2018-12-31
<sasa84> oo CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> oo $me
<slax0r> so PHP of you
<CrazyLemon> o/
<idioterna> dan
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<slax0r> danes pa partey?
<idioterna> not for me
<CrazyLemon> me neither
<CrazyLemon> https://www.instagram.com/p/BsEGC_XDm73/
<linkdoggo> ^ Kyle Dunnigan on Instagram: "Happy New Year from #elonmusk" ^
#ubuntu-si 2019-01-01
<LurkBaRu69> https://img.izismile.com/img/img11/20180606/640/daily_picdump_2847_640_02.jpg kek
<LurkBaRu69> jutro borci
<LurkBaRu69> in borke
<idioterna> slabi ste.
<idioterna> se zmer ni world peace
<idioterna> kko se to borite
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kt-tLuszKBA
<linkdoggo> ^ Guardians of the Galaxy Awesome Mix Vol 1  Vol 2 Full Soundtrack - YouTube ^
<slax0r> sup
<CrazyLemon> tis the new year..and i wish you happiness or smth like that
<slax0r> and tiddies
<CrazyLemon> tiddies all day long!
#ubuntu-si 2019-01-02
<sasa84> hepi nju jr!
<sasa84> slax0r, xoxo
<sasa84> idioterna, CrazyLemon, msev-  ... živeli!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 cheers
<idioterna> o sasa84
<CrazyLemon> https://siol.net/novice/svet/trump-v-dveh-letih-predsednikovanja-izrekel-vec-kot-7600-lazi-486783
<linkdoggo> ^ Trump v dveh letih predsednikovanja izrekel več kot 7.600 laži - siol.net https://tinyurl.com/yc8k5gpb ^
#ubuntu-si 2019-01-03
<slax0r> sup
<sasa84> zdobbie, juhuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<sasa84> :)
<msev-> sasa84, jou
<sasa84> jou jou msev-
<msev-> kej novga čez nov let? :)
<zdobbie> datum se je zamenju
<LurkBaRu69> https://www.facebook.com/ferilainscek/photos/a.556664901071519/2420586544679336/?type=3&theater
<LurkBaRu69> lepa pesmica ferija lainščka
<linkdoggo> ^ Update Your Browser | Facebook https://tinyurl.com/yby8au7u ^
<idioterna> a "Update Your Browser" je naslov?
<msev-> res lepo
<idioterna> js ne morm pogledat, k je na facebooku, pa mi ga privacy protections ne pustijo pogledat
<idioterna> a loh url direkt na jpg?
<msev-> idioterna, https://scontent.fbud2-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/49393484_2420586551346002_6830078906469449728_o.jpg?_nc_cat=108&_nc_ht=scontent.fbud2-1.fna&oh=db2e88f14f9ab363d7d9da36219c1ce2&oe=5CC65C87
<idioterna> kera bedna
<idioterna> nestrpna do sovrastva
<idioterna> al to dela sam kadar so naziji uzaljeni?
<LurkBaRu69> včeri sme u hosti neki drva spravlu pa neki zaklel
<LurkBaRu69> pa me je en polcaj vidu, zaj sem pa obtožen sovražnega govora in poskusa državnega udara
<LurkBaRu69> toti občutljivi SJWji in njihovi novi hate speechj pa hate crime ztakoni so prav smešni
<LurkBaRu69> in pri nas se pravtako razraščajo kot po ameriki
<idioterna> LurkBaRu69: ti limas hate speech, ne mi!
<idioterna> nestrpen si do nestrpnih!
<LurkBaRu69> vse zanikamž
<LurkBaRu69> ^zanikam tudi to
<idioterna> ce nimas odvetnika ti ne verjamemo
<sasa84> kdo je nestrpen do nestrpnih?!
<sasa84> build that wall! build that wall!
<gregor3000> kaj se bo zgodilo, če samo prepišem 14.04 32 bit z 18.04 64 bit? bodo kakšne večje težave?
<gregor3000> pokvaril se mi je upgrade... kernelov sploh ni upgradalo in zdaj imam kernel panic not syncing attempted to kill init after upgrade
<gregor3000> eh zgleda da je prišel čas za re-install. mi pa ni prav nič všeč , ker moram nekaj podobnega ponoviti še na dualboot mašini...
<slax0r> sup bitches
<slax0r> hey sasa84 xoxo
<sasa84> heeeeeej
<sasa84> my fav bitch!
<sasa84> xo xo slax0r
<slax0r> sasa84: happy new year
<slax0r> lupckala se bova ko se vidiva
<msev-> a bosta tiščala skupaj gen****** :D
<slax0r> verjetno da res.. sam predvidevam da vsak drugje
<sasa84> slax0r, zdravo in srečno celi družinici slax0r !
<sasa84> s:)
<sasa84> msev-, ja.. bova, vsak na svojem :P
<CrazyLemon> https://www.rtvslo.si/svet/evropa/na-obale-nizozemske-naplavilo-televizorje-in-zare/476243
<linkdoggo> ^ Na obale Nizozemske naplavilo televizorje in žare - RTVSLO.si https://tinyurl.com/ycbowuc8 ^
<CrazyLemon> plazma TVji Å¡e vedno obstajajo?
#ubuntu-si 2019-01-04
<LurkBaRu69> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-01-04/hackers-release-personal-data-of-hundreds-of-german-politicians
<linkdoggo> ^ Bloomberg - Are you a robot? https://tinyurl.com/ycw4aem3 ^
<LurkBaRu69> FU bloomberg
<LurkBaRu69>  ^ Hackers Dump Data on Merkel, Hundreds of German Politicians ^
<CrazyLemon> https://siol.net/novice/svet/v-pozaru-v-sobi-pobega-na-poljskem-pet-mrtvih-487010
<linkdoggo> ^ V požaru v "sobi pobega" na Poljskem pet mrtvih - siol.net https://tinyurl.com/ycq599lf ^
<CrazyLemon> ^ not the best escape room players..rip
#ubuntu-si 2019-01-05
<LurkBaRu69> https://img.izismile.com/img/img12/20190104/640/funny_picdump_2947_640_25.jpg
<idioterna> https://bou.si/ii/mrzla-ljubljanica.jpg
<sasa84> kakšen pogled ;)
<idioterna> oster
<idioterna> zdele sm pa slow motion posnel kako srne laufajo mim psa
<idioterna> bom doma nalozu
<sasa84> uf
<sasa84> dej pol link :)
<LurkBaRu69> polnoč
<LurkBaRu69> eno fino pesmico sn zadnjič vidu
<LurkBaRu69> dans je taka lepa noč, bo treba mal mline zagnat
#ubuntu-si 2019-01-06
<sasa84> jou jou
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/BTC_PRICE/status/949422779522211841
<linkdoggo> ^ Bitcoin Price on Twitter: "Bitstamp: $ 17052.99 Coinbase: $ 17000 Kraken: $ 16998.6  Average: $ 17017.2" https://tinyurl.com/yagwe7rn ^
 * CrazyLemon pokes sasa84 
<CrazyLemon> sup
<sasa84> oooo CrazyLemon
<idioterna> o
#ubuntu-si 2020-01-03
<CrazyLemon> je kdo že kdaj menjal steklo na telefonu?
<gregor3000> je kdo tukaj?
<gregor3000> bijem boj z novo mašino. ne boj mesarsko klanje.... v glavnem zdaj sem končno uspel boot naredit. potem ko sem vse premenjal sem ugotovil da je novi HDMI kabel zanič.
<gregor3000> namestitev bo UEFI. delam nove particije.
<gregor3000> 510MB za EFI
<gregor3000> koliko za root?
<gregor3000> moj /usr je 12 GB  ker sem namestil linux igre.
<gregor3000> Steam gre pa na home a ne?
<CrazyLemon> steam gre kamor ti hočeš da gre :)
<CrazyLemon> v mojem primeru je na hddju
<gregor3000> ok na /home
<gregor3000> rad bi dal home posebej. če dam root 50 Gb je to preveč?
<CrazyLemon> kaj si nabavu
<CrazyLemon> oziroma se opravičujem.. kaj je dedek mraz prinesu
<gregor3000> ryzen 7 2700, 16 GB ram, nvidia GTX 1650
<gregor3000> ne ot je mali špral in našparal za novega (ok nekaj novejših delov bo šlo iz starejše mašine, ki slabo dela.
<gregor3000> no napajalnik je tam nov. disk je leto dni star
<gregor3000> kupul sem mu monitor in zdaj ne dobi žepnine 10 mesecev, da odplača dolg
<CrazyLemon> :D
<gregor3000> bo pa trenutno za ženo ta mašina (začasno) pa otroci bodo imeli za igre
<CrazyLemon> fair enough!
<gregor3000> imam v načrtu še en prenosnik s prednaloženim ubuntu, samo moram najprej videti, če še imam službo ali ne.
<gregor3000> koliko root? 50 GB ?
<gregor3000> če bodo še igre gor.
<gregor3000> če dam 20 bo skoraj gotovo poln
<CrazyLemon> https://0bin.net/paste/0ha7kCrgmmYaKSZF#qo0cuQ5hW929Dp31-VlijL1rGqLfHamPuOD7OwfShRH
<CrazyLemon> tako imam jaz.. če ti kaj pomaga :)
<CrazyLemon> sdb1 je hdd
<CrazyLemon> drugo so ssdji
<CrazyLemon> ko bom velik si bom kupu nvme za boot drive
<gregor3000> jah saj ni rečeno, da ne bo tu kak widnows kasneje.
<gregor3000> na kakem SSD
<CrazyLemon> kaj si vse kupu na mimovrste?
<gregor3000> ja
<gregor3000> so imeli "akcijo"
<gregor3000> 530 EUR me bo stalo brez monitorja. oz. saj bo mali plačal. jaz imam še vedno tega starega single core. dokler dela je ok
<gregor3000> zakaj pa boot efi 9,3 GB?
<CrazyLemon> gregor3000 pojma nimam :)
<gregor3000> a to je samo dalo?
<gregor3000> saj to je efi system partition (ker ko dam to ne morem nastaviti boot flag ipd.)
<CrazyLemon> ne verjamem da je samo dalo
<CrazyLemon> se pa ne spomnim zakaj sem dal 10gb
<gregor3000> root je pa preko 100 ampak je skoraj nezasede. potem bi moralo biti 50 GB dovolj. če ne bo p'a sept backup in reformat
<CrazyLemon> 530 je.. super cena za tak sistem.. jaz vem ko sm izbiral svoje komponente me je samo ram stal 200€ - prav tako 16gb
<CrazyLemon> lahk pa narediš volume drive pa pol samo razširiš..brez backupa pa reformata
<gregor3000> ah v redu bo bomo dali 50 GB. home je lahko recimo kasneje na druge disku a ne? npr. če bi dodal SSD pa home na HDD
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> samo kopiraš vse na nov disk urediš fstab pa je to to
<gregor3000> "640K is more memory than anyone will ever need on a computer". pol ap anj bo 50 GB, pa da vidimo.
<gregor3000> great success. zdej pa spat.
<lynxlynx> "the Vaccine License making rights available only to the vaccinated" :)
#ubuntu-si 2020-01-04
<CrazyLemon> makes sense
